# Come Ride with Me and Tessa D



## Tihannah

I've been in awe and loved horses since the very first time I saw one in person at age 7. Loved their movement, and the way they smell, and the sound their hooves make every time they hit the ground. I never got to actually ride until I was 14 or 15, and it was on a QH ranch with dead broke horses. My main instruction had been, "Get on, you got the steering wheel, now kick!" lol. While my friends were out partying on the weekends and getting into shenanigans, I was at the ranch riding a palamino gelding, named Dancer, bareback and imagining I was a Cheyenne indian on the Great Plains. 

Fast forward 25 years, I finally got back into riding in March of this year. Started at a H/J barn, but for various reason, I ended up moving to a Dressage/Eventing barn only 2 months later. I LOVE dressage and leased a draft cross for several months, but it quickly became evident that she would never be a horse I could continue to learn on in Dressage.

I really ended up with Tessa through a challenge. I wasn't seriously looking, but who can stop looking at the sale ads when you don't have a horse to ride??
A local woman was selling a 14 yr old Friesian mare for $12K. I knew her friend and she was trying to convince me that this was a good price for a 14yr old green horse that was a bit spooky and had put the seller's mother in the hospital once. I visited the horse once and she was pushy on the ground and the seller had trouble in the saddle getting her to cooperate and ride simple circles. I instantly knew she was not for me and that she was being sold on breed alone. Far as I know, she has never sold...

The girl's last remark to me was, "I've never seen a Friesian priced less than $13K!" Oh, really?? I found 3 pages of them on Dreamhorse.com, most priced under $10K, and that's how I found my Tessa D.  The thread that lead up to all this is located here: 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-friesian-mare-638210/

She arrived Saturday, Dec. 5th, 2015 and I was overwhelmed with joy. Yesterday has been a week since I've had her and so far, she has been everything I've hoped for and more. In the saddle, we are both fairly green to dressage, but like me, she picks up on things quickly and really works hard to figure out what you're asking her. She never gets flustered or upset, she just pushed through it, and that's what I love about her.

My trainer thinks we make an excellent team, and will be riding 1st level in no time. We already have 3 clinics scheduled at my barn over the next several months. I look forward to sharing my experience with all of you. I am FINALLY in my Happy Place again. :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## AtlasLuna

Looking forward to following your journal! I enjoyed your conformation thread & love how happy you look in the pics with Tessa.


----------



## LoriF

LOL Look at you! You can't seem to wipe the smile off of your face. I love the top photo. Looking forward to reading more in your journal. Your happiness is infectious.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Well done, she is lovely, and the 2 of you look like you were meant to be. I also love the radiant smile on your face in all the pictures. Follow your dream!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightrider

You look great together. I am so happy for you and looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## Tihannah

It's been just over a week since she has arrived, and again, I can't help but marvel at this horse and feel so incredibly lucky to have her. 

I took a break from riding yesterday. I think we both needed a day off. I was getting frustrated with myself in my greenie attempts to get her consistently on the bit and bending properly. I consulted with my "dressage guru/support" on the forum and got some really great tips, advice, and videos to watch. Most importantly, I had to tell myself to SLOW DOWN. I am eager and excited and simply can't wait to do more with my girl. I had to remind myself that she's been ridden by a small child for the past several years, and that now I needed to "un-teach" a lot of the wrong she picked up from being ridden inconsistently and without real guidance. 

The best part is that she's a true champ. She listens well, especially to verbal cues, and tries very hard to please. So tonight, I decided to just go slow and focus on one thing at a time and not move forward until I felt she was getting it and I was being clear. It was a MUCH better ride. 

We stayed at the walk for most of it and amazingly enough, I found that when I focused more on ME - my seat, my hands, my cues, she automatically followed through with what I was wanting. I replayed the words in my head - "work from legs to hand", "keep your hands steady and even", "open your hips, tighten your core, and push forward with your seat". Each time I corrected myself, I watched her fall on to the bit and lengthen her stride and lift her back. It was amazing and I absolutely glowed on the inside and gave lots of verbal praise and pats on the neck and she responded well to it.

We definitely need more work at the trot, but I know this is more me than her and being able to keep that steady contact while in motion and posting.

The best part in all of this is that when we're done with our ride, she is still content with just being near me, dropping her head into me for rubs and praise. One of the most important things to me when horse shopping was finding a horse that I felt safe on, could bond with, and still enjoy the ride. I never have to worry that I will do the wrong thing and tick her off and she come unglued and try to kill me. Lol. She just takes everything in stride and if she gets confused, she'll simply halt and wait for you to tell her the next step. The other part is that even though she's **** near bombproof, she still has that light in her eyes and spunk in her step. She will go from a walk to canter at the first signal with ease. I've seen a lot of horses advertised as bombproof, but they also look like the walking dead. Lol.

So yea, today was just another confirmation that I made the right choice with this one. We have another lesson on Thursday and I can't wait for my trainer to see what we've accomplished this week. Next week will be with my trainer's trainer and I just adore her and can't wait for her to meet Tessa either. 

Thanks for sharing another ride with us. I'm sure it will only get better! :gallop:


----------



## Tihannah

Okay...now I'm really annoyed... As soon as I make this post, I go and look at my phone and I have a text from one of the girls that work at my barn. She says she has a lesson with my trainer tomorrow and wants to know if she can ride Tessa for her lesson.mg:

I'm not even kidding, but in a WEEK, I've had 3 people at my barn ask about riding her and now this. Seriously?? I've had her 5 minutes and she is NOT gonna be a lesson horse! I haven't even responded. I don't wanna be mean, but really?? If someone gets a new car, do you ask if you can drive it??


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I think at this point it would be pretty easy to say no, with excuses such as "she's still adjusting", "I want her to get used to me first", etc. and not have to worry about being mean. Those are reasonable and I think most people would understand that. But she is _your _horse - you never have to let anyone else ride her unless you want to. 

You might want to tell your trainer that you don't want anyone else riding her, and then she could pass that along to her students so they wouldn't even have to ask you.


----------



## Tihannah

I responded and told her I always ride after work, but wouldn't be able to if she took a lesson because it would be too much for Tessa. She was literally dripping sweat after my lesson last week. She's been out of work for a year and a half and my trainer makes you WORK during a lesson. My trainer has 3 lesson horses. Tessa is not one of them! Lol.


----------



## egrogan

Just be careful. I wouldn't make excuses that open it up to being asked over and over again. I'd just be direct, tell them you're flattered, but she's a one person horse and won't be used in lessons. I'd also reinforce that with your trainer, so she doesn't hear from one of the barn girls, "Tessa's mom said it would be fine if I rode her as long as she has a long enough break so that she's ready to be ridden in her mom's lesson too."


----------



## Peachy

what a beautiful horse you have, so pretty!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

egrogan said:


> Just be careful. I wouldn't make excuses that open it up to being asked over and over again. I'd just be direct, tell them you're flattered, but she's a one person horse and won't be used in lessons. I'd also reinforce that with your trainer, so she doesn't hear from one of the barn girls, "Tessa's mom said it would be fine if I rode her as long as she has a long enough break so that she's ready to be ridden in her mom's lesson too."


Good point! I have a lesson tonight, so I will talk with my trainer about it.


----------



## Tihannah

*Lesson #2*

I gotta say, I was not at all happy with my lesson tonight, but not Tessa or my trainer's fault at all. My trainer was very happy with our progress and said she did not expect to see our performance tonight for at least another 3 weeks to a month. She said we made great progress in only a week, but I still keep letting myself get frustrated.

Advanced riders make dressage look so easy!

Right now I am working hard to correct all the wrong things that this little girl did with my horse. And she's trying, REALLY trying, but like my trainer says, it's like she's trying to show me there's an easier way than the way I'm trying to teach her. Like going deep and bending in the corners. If she could talk when we're riding, she say, "Look, Mom, it's easier if I just counterbend and cut straight across the corners!" I swear, we'd get it on one corner, and then the next corner she was cutting through again, and then I'd get frustrated.

I'm also having to teach her to listen to my leg aids more so than my hands. She's accustomed to be driven by the reins, so again, I'm fighting to make her understand.

We did have our good moments as she's getting more and more consistent with staying on the bit. At the end of our first lesson, she had sweat pouring off her. This time just under her saddle and girth line, which tells me she is getting stronger already.

I don't know what else to say except that - I wish I were a better rider. I wish I were a better rider. I wish...


----------



## lostastirrup

don't get down about your horse. Enjoy the fact that you are improving her. Yes its hard- view every ride like its the first, slow things down. Do them walk, do them on the ground too so you can see how to position her. you guys are new to each other and you both have probably realized how inexperienced you seem one to another. Insist on the right thing bit reward profusely. I find mares like pats and hugs and praise more than geldings. Also don't forget to have fun. Don't worry about getting to a certain point or level- get caught up in enjoying your ride and having that perfect happy lightness- that is totally like crack to a dressage rider. Good luck and congratulations on Tessa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF

You guys sound like you are doing great. I wouldn't get too down about mistakes (yours or hers), it's a work in progress.
Yeah, I wouldn't let other people ride her either. I wouldn't make lame excuses either that would indicate that maybe at a later date they can ask again. I would just say "No, I don't want her to be a lesson horse, I only want her to be ridden by only me or the instructor and that's it". I would tell them that you want her to understand your cues and that can't happen with a bunch of other people riding her as well. And then, get ready for the barn drama. Especially if there's teens involved. I may be projecting things, but I've been there.


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks ladies. I try to praise her a lot when I ride, but inside I just wanna punch myself! Lol. We worked on canter, and even though she's very uphill, I still have the tendency to draw my legs up, lean forward, and hunch my back at takeoff. Once my trainer fixed my positioning, it was so much easier and lovely, and she's become very easy to get forward off my leg. I just need to fix my directional controls! 

Next week I have a lesson with my trainer's trainer and she is awesome as well. She has a great way of getting me through these type things and I can't wait for her to meet Tessa.

I also spoke with my trainer and she agreed that other people should not be riding my horse when I'm not there. She also agreed that we have a lot of work to do together and it wouldn't help to have other people riding her and giving her mixed cues.

I think that eventually, we will make a great team, and I have to remind myself that we're both still just trying to figure things out. She's a very willing partner, so I think the journey will be very rewarding in the end.


----------



## LoriF

Glad to hear that your trainer is on the same page as you about other people riding your Tessa.


----------



## Bondre

Tihannah said:


> I think that eventually, we will make a great team, and I have to remind myself that we're both still just trying to figure things out. She's a very willing partner, so I think the journey will be very rewarding in the end.


Yes, that's what you want to keep in your head, keep and not get strung up over little hiccups. Every horse and rider partnership has to work through a ton of them, and you both learn a lot about each other in the process. The important thing is to not get impatient to "arrive" and be getting things perfect so soon or you'll lose out on the fun of the journey. You'll both get where you want to be in due course, you look like a talented pair and I'm sure you'll shine together.

I must admit that I can't really understand this business of people wanting to ride your horse for lessons. Tessa is YOUR horse, not your trainer's, right? And you haven't been saying around the barn that she's available for other riders, right? I guess I don't know what your barn situation is like, but it sounds a bit as if Tessa would slide into being a lesson horse if you're not on your guard and quite explicit about things. Which I don't understand seeing as she is your horse. You should just be able to say no, without feeling the need to justify yourself. Sounds very presumptive of people to think you'd let anyone use her for their lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> Yes, that's what you want to keep in your head, keep and not get strung up over little hiccups. Every horse and rider partnership has to work through a ton of them, and you both learn a lot about each other in the process. The important thing is to not get impatient to "arrive" and be getting things perfect so soon or you'll lose out on the fun of the journey. You'll both get where you want to be in due course, you look like a talented pair and I'm sure you'll shine together.
> 
> I must admit that I can't really understand this business of people wanting to ride your horse for lessons. Tessa is YOUR horse, not your trainer's, right? And you haven't been saying around the barn that she's available for other riders, right? I guess I don't know what your barn situation is like, but it sounds a bit as if Tessa would slide into being a lesson horse if you're not on your guard and quite explicit about things. Which I don't understand seeing as she is your horse. You should just be able to say no, without feeling the need to justify yourself. Sounds very presumptive of people to think you'd let anyone use her for their lessons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel the same way and did not understand it at all. I have only seen a couple of other people's horses being used for lessons and by my trainer's request only. One is a very schooled 24 yr old gelding who's owner half leases out and the other was a TB who my trainer used to do a lesson with a more advanced student on jumping and with the owner's permission. One of her lesson horses had passed at the time and she didn't have a suitable horse for the rider. Other than that, I've never seen anyone at my barn riding someone else's horse.

I honestly think it's her breed. A few have mentioned that she's the first friesian they've seen in person and they would love to try her out. Everyone knows she's super sweet and gentle as well. I appreciate that they admire my horse, but I'm just not willing to share something I've waited so long and worked so hard to get. And I DEFINITELY would not be okay with someone riding her when I'm not there! (except my trainer)


----------



## Tihannah

*We Did It!!*

I almost didn't go to the barn tonight after work because of how frustrated I felt after my lesson last night. I thought maybe I needed to take another night off and just leave it be. I told a coworker I was thinking about skipping it and he said, "Are you nuts?? The weather is perfect! It's cool out and a great night to ride!" So I went! Lol.

It was incredible! I FINALLY got through to her! We were ON THE RAIL and BENDING deep in the corners! I couldn't believe it, but at the end of my lesson, my trainer stayed and talked things through with me for about 15 min. Telling me what I needed to focus on to get her to understand and yield better to my aids. I asked lots of questions and she was happy to answer. Tonight I took all of the things she told me, but we took it slow. Started in one direction at the walk and first I focused on getting her on the bit and staying consistent. It was our best yet and I could see that she finally understood what I was asking with my inside leg and half halts to the outside rein. Once she got consistent, we focused on bending and riding straight into the corners instead of cutting across. Whenever she tried to cut across, I would make her to a small circle or two in that corner. Once we were solid at the walk, then we went to the trot. Then started over in the other direction. She did amazing!

The other thing I discovered is that she's VERY in tune to verbal cues. So when she did well, I'd say, "Good girl, Tessa!" or when we were off, I'd say "Aaah!" and she'd instantly pick up on it. It made it a lot easier to make her understand.

I think the issue last night is that we are on a time limit during our lesson, so my trainer is trying to get as much in as possible. We don't spend much time at the walk and go straight into our exercises at the trot. I had to rush to get there after work so we didn't get a lot of warm up time either. I could tell during the whole lesson that Tessa was confused and discombobulated (sp? lol).

It was much easier tonight to work with her at a slower pace, get her warmed up, and then coincide our movements with verbal cues. I was just SO proud of her and how hard she works for me. I honestly don't think I could've picked a better match for me. :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Dehda01

It takes TIME to bond and get in sync with a horse. You will go far, but you both need time to adjust and learn from each other. She seems like a good mare, she just needs to learn the new rules.


----------



## Tihannah

Today made 2 weeks since I got my beautiful Tessa D. and was another testament to the absolute marvel temperament of this mare. I finally got her a stall blanket and brought it to the barn to try it out on her. I put her in cross ties and then, like a newbie, proceeded to rip it out of the huge plastic bag, toss the bag in front of her, shake out the huge blanket, and then throw the blanket on her without a second thought. I was halfway through the buckles when I realized what I'd just done. Had this been another horse, I could have had a serious situation on my hands. I didn't even take the time to show her what I was doing or check out the huge blanket I was throwing over her. She just stood there cool as a cucumber letting me do as I wished and occasionally checking me to see if I was hiding treats! Lol.
When we're walking, I don't even have to hold her. I just say, "Come on, Tess," and she stays in step with me keeping her head close to my shoulder. I love this mare SO much! She is like chicken soup for my soul.


----------



## Bondre

I think when we do something like you opening your blanket in front of Tessa without stopping to think you should show her the package, open it carefully, etcetc, our own confident body language transmits confidence to the horse. An action that could be frightening to them in other circumstances becomes no problem, because they sense their human is totally blasé about what's going on. I wonder if going over the top with showing new stuff cautiously to your horse can actually make them more nervous? That is, if the human is nervous or hesitant about the horse's possible reaction and transmits this with their body language. 

I know Tessa is a champ and not likely to react to something as old hat as a blanket anyway  but I'm sure your attitude influences her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> Today made 2 weeks since I got my beautiful Tessa D. and was another testament to the absolute marvel temperament of this mare. I finally got her a stall blanket and brought it to the barn to try it out on her. I put her in cross ties and then, like a newbie, proceeded to rip it out of the huge plastic bag, toss the bag in front of her, shake out the huge blanket, and then throw the blanket on her without a second thought. I was halfway through the buckles when I realized what I'd just done. Had this been another horse, I could have had a serious situation on my hands. I didn't even take the time to show her what I was doing or check out the huge blanket I was throwing over her. She just stood there cool as a cucumber letting me do as I wished and occasionally checking me to see if I was hiding treats! Lol.
> When we're walking, I don't even have to hold her. I just say, "Come on, Tess," and she stays in step with me keeping her head close to my shoulder. I love this mare SO much! She is like chicken soup for my soul.


I think you are seriously IN LOVE:clap:


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> Today made 2 weeks since I got my beautiful Tessa D. and was another testament to the absolute marvel temperament of this mare. I finally got her a stall blanket and brought it to the barn to try it out on her. I put her in cross ties and then, like a newbie, proceeded to rip it out of the huge plastic bag, toss the bag in front of her, shake out the huge blanket, and then throw the blanket on her without a second thought. I was halfway through the buckles when I realized what I'd just done. Had this been another horse, I could have had a serious situation on my hands. I didn't even take the time to show her what I was doing or check out the huge blanket I was throwing over her. She just stood there cool as a cucumber letting me do as I wished and occasionally checking me to see if I was hiding treats! Lol.
> When we're walking, I don't even have to hold her. I just say, "Come on, Tess," and she stays in step with me keeping her head close to my shoulder. I love this mare SO much! She is like chicken soup for my soul.


I think you are seriously IN LOVE:loveshower:


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> I think when we do something like you opening your blanket in front of Tessa without stopping to think you should show her the package, open it carefully, etcetc, our own confident body language transmits confidence to the horse. An action that could be frightening to them in other circumstances becomes no problem, because they sense their human is totally blasé about what's going on. I wonder if going over the top with showing new stuff cautiously to your horse can actually make them more nervous? That is, if the human is nervous or hesitant about the horse's possible reaction and transmits this with their body language.
> 
> I know Tessa is a champ and not likely to react to something as old hat as a blanket anyway  but I'm sure your attitude influences her too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I definitely think that it can be. I did this with my laptop though when I brought it with me to record my ride, but only because she huffed a little when I opened it up. Bright lights and funny sounds and everything. lol. But generally, I try to ignore things in our environment that might make her nervous. The other night someone was popping fireworks on the land next door. No reaction. Same thing with gunshots.

I made a comment regarding her breed and temperament and my blanketing situation on a Friesian forum and her former trainer remarked, "She will also stick her head right thru a closed front if you just hold it in front of her. Not fair to judge the whole breed by her actions...she is truly a magnificent mind...don't assume all Friesians are like her."


----------



## Tihannah

Had a great lesson on Wednesday with our senior trainer and left on a total high as it was the first time I'd managed to get Tessa on the bit, head dropped and lifted back at the trot. Weather here has been bad and with Christmas I regretfully took a couple days off from riding.

Tonight was not a great ride. We struggled in some things, but we will get back on track this week. I also picked a bad time to ride. Not long after we got started in the arena, the horses were brought in for pm feeding, and she was VERY distracted and I'm sure ready to eat as well. Tomorrow, I will head out a bit earlier.

As I was leaving the barn, I was stopped by one of the girls that works there cleaning stalls and what not. She asked if I would like to do shared lessons with her. This is the same girl that asked if she could use Tessa in a lesson the first week I got her. Also the same girl who said she had white horse boots I could have, so I offered to trade and gave her my $80 black boots, cause I wanted the white ones for Tess. I wasn't there, but when she brought them, she said they were too small for Tess and left me some white polo wraps instead. Not a great swap since polo wraps are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than boots, but I didn't make a stink about it, and am using them until I can buy the boots I want.

So anyways, now she wants me to do shared lessons with her. I already do weekly private lessons with my trainer @ $35 a lesson. She said she can't afford private lessons, but can do shared lessons which are $25 per person. I didn't know what to say because she put me on the spot and just said, "Sure, just let me know."

This is not ideal for me. I'm going to save $10 a lesson to get half the focus on my riding. I also have the same time and day scheduled every week, and if I do shared lessons, then it's likely she is going to want to change times. I've done a shared lesson before with a different trainer and ended up spending more than half the time on the sideline because the other rider and I were on different levels and they had different things to work on and she had to be somewhere.

I really hate being put on the spot like this, but at the same time don't want to come off as mean. The girl is always super friendly when I talk to her, but then there is something about her that seems kinda off and I'm not sure if I wanna be that involved with her. For one, my trainer told me she is working off old board that she owes, so that she can start boarding there again. Not sure how long ago it's from because I've been there since May and she has only recently started working there again. Today she told me that she's been keeping her horse at a friend's place, but they haven't been feeding her and she's lost a ton of weight. In my head I'm thinking, "Are you buying the food they need to keep her fed?? Or are you just expecting them to feed her?" And then on top of all that, I'm wondering how she's going to afford board if she can't afford the $35 lessons? I've only known this girl a few weeks, but I feel like this is just the beginning of things to come if I continue any kind of relations with her.:neutral:


----------



## egrogan

Sounds like a situation I'd want no part of. I understand being caught off guard, but it's easily remedied. Next time you see her, if she brings it up again, you'll be prepared. And you can say, "you know, with a new horse to work on, I'm not interested in doing semi-private lessons. I'm going to stick with my current schedule." And that's it. Her problems aren't yours unless you let them be. 

You don't need to be mean about it, but being clear that you are focused on _you _is the only way this girl is going to leave you alone.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm going to bring it up with my trainer/BO today as well. She knows this girl a lot better than me and could probably give me some good feedback on it.


----------



## LoriF

I say listen to your gut. Seriously, the only time I've ran into trouble with people is when I didn't listen to my gut because I didn't want to be mean. It is not mean to say no. 
It sounds to me like you just want to do your own thing with Tess. If someone catches me off guard like that, I just say "I'm not sure if that is what I want to do, but I'll think about it". You can't be anymore fare than that. If you don't want to do it, tell her that Tess still needs a lot of work and so do you so you would rather pay for the private lesson and get the attention that she needs. 
Besides, a shared lesson for 25 bucks doesn't sound like a better deal anyway.

On a side note. I would be asking for my black boots back as well and give her back the polo wraps. She sounds like a pain.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> I say listen to your gut. Seriously, the only time I've ran into trouble with people is when I didn't listen to my gut because I didn't want to be mean. It is not mean to say no.
> It sounds to me like you just want to do your own thing with Tess. If someone catches me off guard like that, I just say "I'm not sure if that is what I want to do, but I'll think about it". You can't be anymore fare than that. If you don't want to do it, tell her that Tess still needs a lot of work and so do you so you would rather pay for the private lesson and get the attention that she needs.
> Besides, a shared lesson for 25 bucks doesn't sound like a better deal anyway.


Right! My trainer gets $50 instead of $35 for a lesson with the same amount of time split between 2 riders. I think her private lessons at $35 are more than reasonable and I'm basically getting more for my money than with a shared lesson.

I've expressed to this girl before that Tessa needs a lot of work when she asked me about using her for a lesson. From what I understand, she's a jumper, so I don't see how doing a lesson together would benefit either of us since we're in completely different disciplines.


----------



## LoriF

Something just occurred to me. I realized that you said her horse is not there. Did she mean a shared lesson on your horse? Sounds to me that she's just asking for a lesson on your horse again from another angle. Only now, you get to pay for part of it.

Facepalm


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> Something just occurred to me. I realized that you said her horse is not there. Did she mean a shared lesson on your horse? Sounds to me that she's just asking for a lesson on your horse again from another angle. Only now, you get to pay for part of it.
> 
> Facepalm


She would definitely NOT be riding my horse! Her horse is not there and can't be ridden right now as it has an abscess. She also mentioned that it needs front shoes, but she can't afford the $85 to have it done right now. I'm guessing she would ride one of the lesson horses. Either way, still not something I'm interested in doing.


----------



## Tihannah

Today we had a good session and Tessa worked very hard for me, but I am now faced with another dilemma. The week I got her, temps dropped down in the 30s, which is pretty cold for our area. It only lasted a few days, but Tessa's coat naturally got thicker. Since then, temps have been in the 70s and even hit 80 degrees today. Next week is supposed to be mid 60s, but its still too warm for the coat she's carrying and the regular work we're doing. I got worried today because she was panting pretty heavily when we were done even though we only worked at W/T. 

I asked my trainer today if I should clip her and she mentioned someone from an hour away that was offering to come down and clip horses if enough people were willing to pay her for it to make extra money. I don't want to have to pay someone to clip my horse! I'd rather just do it myself. I've watched a several videos on youtube and I think I can handle it. I've also got friends at the barn that clip their horses and can give me some advice as well. I just don't want to leave Tess with all this fur and keep working her in this warm weather.


----------



## Dehda01

It is not difficult to clip a horse, and if you make a mistake, it will grow back start with a clean horse(bathe if you at all can to save your clippers!!!). Mark the area with tape or chalk to figure out where you want to clip to (do you want to do a low trace, high trace, bib, Irish clip... Etc) use a 10 blade and clip against the hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> It is not difficult to clip a horse, and if you make a mistake, it will grow back start with a clean horse(bathe if you at all can to save your clippers!!!). Mark the area with tape or chalk to figure out where you want to clip to (do you want to do a low trace, high trace, bib, Irish clip... Etc) use a 10 blade and clip against the hair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was planning to just do a full body clip. She looks like a wooly mammoth right now. Lol.


----------



## Dehda01

You will want big clippers then, or wide blades but even so big clippers get the job done so much faster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

I like to do the legs and face first with small clippers. They take the longest and required the most patience. Because of all the facets. Then give her a break- lunge her- turn her out with a sheet - just don't let her get sweaty or dirty. Just a mental break. Then do one side - another mental break- and then the other side. Grooming to win is a good book with good suggestions. Clipper maintainer is VERY IMPORTANT!!! Lube every few swipes. Overlap slightly. She won't be gorgeous right after but the difference between my professional clip and yours is often about a week of growth and a few clipper marks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

and expect to use extra blades. It will not be inexpensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I have both wide and smaller sized clippers. I'm bringing them both and a friend at the barn is leaving hers for me as well. I will bring plenty of clipper oil with me!


----------



## Dehda01

Not clipper oil, clipper lube. Kool lube.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre

Tihannah said:


> I was planning to just do a full body clip. She looks like a wooly mammoth right now. Lol.


Why not do a hunter clip? So you save yourself the considerable hassle of clipping legs and face, where they don't sweat much anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

*I did it!!*

Holy cow, this was way more work than I was thinking! Lol.  I started around 11am and got to about 90% done around 4pm when my clippers finally died and stopped really cutting. I think they just need a real good cleaning. I brought my wide ones and used a friend's clippers from the barn. Hers were much better than mine and got most of the job done. Tessa was an angel and didn't fuss much at all. We took several breaks to just graze and hang out. I left her legs but still need to clean up one half of her butt, her face, and a small area under her belly. Other than that, I think I did a pretty good job for my first time clipping a horse. I'm exhausted though and didn't even ride! Lol. I will try and finish the rest tomorrow night. 

Before Pic:
(She was starting to get those little twirls in her coat)


At our 1st break:
(I had no rhyme or reason. Just started cutting! And we got photobombed by the barn cat. )


VOILA!! She doesn't really look like a Friesian anymore, but I like it.


----------



## Dehda01

Good. Congratulations. Honestly, unless you are showing, I would leave her legs. Full body clips are really only for shows horses. I like to leave some protection on the legs if I can. And legs are a royal PIA.

Give her another bathe, hot oil her, or mayo her and call it good.

I always get such a feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Tihannah

I went back tonight and tried to finish her up, but the clippers were done and I totally screwed up one side of her butt. I shoulda just left it be. Its so patchy and uneven. It was dark too and I couldn't see good. Disaster. I'm gonna buy some new clippers and try to even it out this weekend. 

On another note, we got a decent ride in. I'm picking up more and more things about her as we go. I've noticed that she bends much easier going to the left than to the right. I think I need to get a chiropractor out and have him do an adjustment on her. I'm sure with her being out of work for a year and a half, she could use it.

I also realized that she is really trying to come over the top and stay on the bit, but it is hard for her. We got it a few times at the trot and then she would fall back again. I made sure to give her lots of praise whenever she did it, but I could tell it was tiring her out pretty quickly. We rode for about 40 minutes and she was nowhere near as sweaty without all the extra fur, but I didn't want to keep pushing her. Pretty proud of my girl and the progress we've made in less than a month's time.


----------



## Tihannah

Had an early morning lesson with my regular trainer today and it went MUCH better than our last lesson. The weather was mid 50s today and it seemed that with Tessa's new clipped coat, she was feeling rather spunky! Lol. She was very forward and moved easy off my leg, but at the same time, put up a bit of a fight trying to do things her way. I was glad my trainer was there to push me because I have the tendency to let her slide on short cuts or cheating. Once I made it clear that we were there to work and do it MY way, she was giving me her all. My trainer simply raved about our progress since our last lesson with her just 2 weeks ago. She said I inspire her by how hard I work to improve and accomplish things with Tess.

One thing we discussed was her bend and flexibility. I mentioned perhaps bringing out a chiropractor and seeing if maybe she needed an adjustment. I told her how, prior to the lesson, I was doing stretches with her on the ground and how she seemed a lot less flexible on her right side. I think maybe this was contributing to her being harder to bend when we're working in that direction. After about 20 minutes into our lesson though, she was bending a lot better on the right. My trainer suggested we give her more time and that perhaps she will work these things out herself after being back in work awhile. She also thinks that the fact she was never really asked for proper bend before, means we are asking her to do things she's never had to do, so it's more difficult for her.

I think the thing I love the most about this horse is that, even though she is 17 and we are both fairly green to dressage, we BOTH get better with every ride. She gives me the confidence I need to get better because she is so forgiving of mistakes, while at the same time trying to figure out what you're asking. I simply love how well we work together and how sweet she is on the ground. She truly enjoys being with her person no matter how hard we work. I simply can't wait until we are ready for our first dressage test!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's fabulous!! I think it's phenomenal that you're doing so well with your girl. Always in strides but sounds like everything is in a positive light. Keep it up


----------



## Tihannah

I finally dragged my guy out to the barn today to get some video of my ride. They really help me to see what I'm doing wrong or need to work on with Tess. Below are some stills we got. Again, I don't know how I got so lucky in finding my girl, but I could not love her more!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> I finally dragged my guy out to the barn today to get some video of my ride. They really help me to see what I'm doing wrong or need to work on with Tess. Below are some stills we got. Again, I don't know how I got so lucky in finding my girl, but I could not love her more!


How nice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I can't wait to see what both of you look like come the summer time!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You both look really good!! So nice to see how nice of a fit you two are together


----------



## Dehda01

Oh, working in a much nicer frame. Big improvement- very nice! I just bought myself something big, black and fuzzy too


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Oh, working in a much nicer frame. Big improvement- very nice! I just bought myself something big, black and fuzzy too


Wait...what'd you get?? A new horse?!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

So happy to see how things are going! You two look lovely together!


----------



## Dehda01

Yes, I just bought a coming 2 yr old Friesian filly. A shaggy black yak.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Yes, I just bought a coming 2 yr old Friesian filly. A shaggy black yak.


Oh! Congratulations! Is there a picture thread somewhere??


----------



## Dehda01

No. I haven't shared her with the world yet. Plus, she is currently a baby yak. She is still in the hide behind the barn stage (kinda)


----------



## Tihannah

Every ride with my girl just gets better and better. Just made it home from the barn and had another great ride. I'm just amazed at how quickly Tess is learning and adapting to the cues of dressage. Each day she gets better about staying on the bit and each day she gets better at bending. 

I realized in the 1st week that she was far greener in dressage than the previous owner implied, but unlike Sidney, she learns quickly, really wants to please, and shows improvement every day. It keeps me motivated.

I switched her from Pro Flex Fuel (previous owner's feed) to Triple Crown Senior and am pleased with the results thus far. When she came to me, her coat was dull and kinda dry and rough, but of course, she wasn't being groomed regularly either. Her coat is now soft and has a beautiful shine to it. Smartpak was having a 50% off sale on supplements yesterday, and I've been wanting to try their Smartflex Senior supplement, so I put in an order. There's over a 1,200 reviews for it on their site and holding strong at 4.7 out of 5 stars. I figured it couldn't help to give her a little extra support for her joints with bringing her back into regular work at her age. I'm eager to see how she does on it and if it helps her work through her flexibility.


----------



## Dehda01

Triple crown senior is a great grain. Have used it to bring horses back from the dead a few times, and it kept my stallion going for nearly ten years with no teeth 

Maybe Tess had some dressage training in the past and you are knocking the rust off? But she is smart and she seems to have a good mind and horses improve rapidly when they get good instructions from their riders.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Triple crown senior is a great grain. Have used it to bring horses back from the dead a few times, and it kept my stallion going for nearly ten years with no teeth
> 
> Maybe Tess had some dressage training in the past and you are knocking the rust off?


That's awesome. The reviews online for it are phenomenal and she seems to love it. The only thing I've noticed is that she passes A LOT of gas when we ride and always poops at least once. Lol. No matter the time of day. I was told this is good because it means everything is working properly.

The previous owner told me she has competed and done well at Training Level 3, but it wasn't her so I'm not sure how far back it was because the owner before her told me they trained saddleseat with her. It would had to have been at least 7-8 years back which is the combined time they both owned her.


----------



## Dehda01

Oh yes, I swear by triple crown feeds. Love them. Pricey but they work well. High fat, low NSC. My filly is being switched to the growth immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I'm really starting to think that Tess just enjoys making me look bad.  We had a lesson today so Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday we worked hard on bending and staying on the bit and we had our ups and downs. So as we started the lesson, I gave my trainer the rundown: "She's not bending well to the right. I think I may need to get a chiropractor out. I can't keep her on the bit and rounded in a circle because she has so much trouble with the bend." So of course she said, "Well, let's see."

I spent maybe 5 min at the walk doing small circles and bending before my trainer gets in the middle of the arena and says, "Now trot a 20 meter circle around me and keep going." And do you know what she did??? An almost perfect repetition of 20 meter circles, bending, rounded, and on the bit! I was even able to push her into an extended trot! The feel in the saddle was incredible! We went from our normal bumpy friesian trot, to an almost smooth as butter, lifted back, extended trot! Of course, my trainer was coaching me through and fixing little things with my legs and hands, but it was incredible! Then we went in the other direction and same thing! And my trainer was shouting, "Beautiful, Tina!! You guys look fantastic! Bring the trot back a little, it's almost too extended!" Lol. So yep, she made a complete liar outta me!

Afterwards, we worked on an Intro C test, not the prettiest, but it was amazing having a horse that could do the canter part of the test. With Sidney, my lease, we always just had to trot over that part cause she just couldn't do it. At the end, my trainer could not stop saying how proud she was of us and what we'd accomplished in only a month's time. We have a Grand Prix Dressage rider coming to host a clinic at the end of the month and my trainer wants to be able to at least say we are at Training Level so we are going to be working pretty hard over the next 2 weeks. She also said that when the farrier came back out, he commented on how good Tessa looked and that he could tell she was starting to build some muscle! 

Have I ever mentioned that I absolutely LOVE this horse?? Lol. Not just for what she gives me in the saddle, but on the ground as well. I kinda told myself that she is really a people person and that's why I feel like she has bonded to me, but she proves me wrong on that note too. I've noticed several times in the past week or so that when other people try to give her rubs and love, she just kinda rebuffs them. She honestly barely gives them a second glance and just keeps her eyes on me. The other day another boarder came over to pet her and I started walking off, she nudged the woman away and moved forward so she could keep a watch on me and see what I was doing. When I came back, she lowered her head into me and just stood there for me to lavish kisses all over her face and give her rubs. I am her person, and she knows it, and I can't even explain how rewarding that is for me. She fills the void of that bond I could never create with Sidney. 

And this was one of the things I could never explain when I originally posted my thread about going to see her as a possibility for purchase. Most competitive riders have a goal they are trying to reach, so first and foremost they want a horse with the potential to take them there. I love dressage and will continue to try and learn as long as I can, but finding that horse that made me feel confident and safe and was forgiving while I learn, as well as build a strong bond with was so much more important to me. Tessa is all of that and more. When I initially found her, the owner kept telling me she was very special and she was being very particular about where she went. I just kinda thought, "Yea, good sale tactic." But she was right. There is something very special about my girl. She makes my heart swell with love and pride every time I go out to the barn. I look at her and think, "Is that really MY horse??" Lol.

So yea, I'm on an emotional high today, but I needed to get that out. I did good with this one and she is indeed my match.:gallop::gallop:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had such a great lesson!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That sounds fantastic!! I'm really happy for you both. It's amazing when you find a horse that seems to complete you and fill a void you never quite realized you had until it's been filled. Congratulations!! So glad it is going so well for you


----------



## Tihannah

Today was not a good ride. :-( I don't know WHAT is wrong with me. We had such a great lesson yesterday and we both did so well, but today just felt like a discombobulated mess! First off, I cheated on her stretching exercises on the ground. We only did a couple leg stretches and some back lifting before I tacked her up. We should have done more. Then I didn't give her a proper warm up in the saddle.

A friend from the barn was riding her TB gelding (whom only SHE can make look great and has had for 4 years) in the pasture next to us. He's a 17hh eventing horse and he can go for days and when she rides him, he looks amazing - totally round and on the bit. I guess I was feeling riders envy and lost everything from our lesson yesterday and struggled trying to get Tess correct. It was totally my fault and I was just all over the place and got so frustrated. I was really pushing her and she got tired quickly and then just fell apart. I usually give her a loose rein walk break in between exercises whenever she does well, but I never felt like we did anything right, so I just kept pushing. When she gets tired, she will quickly revert back to the hollowed back and giraffe neck and that's all I can get. I also felt like she was frustrated with me as well.

I recorded part of our ride and when I watched the video, I'm like, "WHAT are you doing??" Some days I feel like I can only do this right when my trainer is there correcting all of my little mistakes, and I HATE that! I should be able to ride just as good as I do in my lessons. I hate being a noob!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Sorry to hear you had a bad ride. I know the feeling, I've had quite a few of those lately.  

Something that helps me when I have bad rides is to try and find a single positive thing that happened, and focus on that. I tend to focus on the negatives so it's important to keep the good in mind to prevent getting too frustrated or burnt out. Try not to let it get you down - everyone has bad days, even our horses!

Sounds like you had a great ride yesterday though, and the big picture seems good and like you are progressing, which is the thing to focus on.


----------



## lostastirrup

You will make it I promise! We all feel that way at some point. I like to make a goal for how i ride- ie: light hands, good seat, mentally correcting the habits I know I have. Then make a plan for what I want to do with my horse. Its easy to make plans that go: I want two circles of trot on the bit. This is a good goal, and then you have parallel goals that have to do with emotions and feelings. "I want to be more relaxed by the end of my ride, Tessa should be relaxed and drooling all over herself, I will not put her in a movement/ situation that causes her undue confusion and stress." You both are new to eachother and whatsmore you are new to dressage. I would pick two things before you ride that you want to do with her and even if they do not go well. stop. take a walk break. take a sit-in-the-middle-of-the-arena-and-think break. The fastest way to train a horse is very slowly and takes a lot of patience. No hurry. Im sure you guys are going to be gorgeous and I'm so excited for you and her. Good luck and dont be too down on yourself and her. If you are in the saddle and you are not enjoying yourself. That in not okay. We ride to be happy, to feel lightness, and connection to the horse- overall I try to keep that my goal when I ride.


----------



## Tihannah

lostastirrup said:


> You will make it I promise! We all feel that way at some point. I like to make a goal for how i ride- ie: light hands, good seat, mentally correcting the habits I know I have. Then make a plan for what I want to do with my horse. Its easy to make plans that go: I want two circles of trot on the bit. This is a good goal, and then you have parallel goals that have to do with emotions and feelings. "I want to be more relaxed by the end of my ride, Tessa should be relaxed and drooling all over herself, I will not put her in a movement/ situation that causes her undue confusion and stress." You both are new to eachother and whatsmore you are new to dressage. I would pick two things before you ride that you want to do with her and even if they do not go well. stop. take a walk break. take a sit-in-the-middle-of-the-arena-and-think break. The fastest way to train a horse is very slowly and takes a lot of patience. No hurry. Im sure you guys are going to be gorgeous and I'm so excited for you and her. Good luck and dont be too down on yourself and her. If you are in the saddle and you are not enjoying yourself. That in not okay. We ride to be happy, to feel lightness, and connection to the horse- overall I try to keep that my goal when I ride.


That's exactly what I was thinking as soon as I got home. I need to have a plan for each ride on what I want to focus on. I feel like most rides I'm trying to work on too many different things without really succeeding in any of them. I kind of want to establish a routine that I build on each ride once we are doing them successfully.


----------



## Bondre

I think if all riders/trainers spent a bit of time doing"homework" and making a written training plan, we would all do ourselves a huge favour. It sounds so formal and unnecessary, all you need to do is go and ride y'know ;-) , but unless you're an experienced trainer who can hold all this stuff in their head and not get mixed up, I think it would really help. And making yourself write something down is great for having to clarify your thoughts and break a seemingly complicated plan into achievable steps. 

I'm right here now with my horse. We are having some bad balking issues and I have realised that I need a consistent plan in order to work through it with her. That way, once I see we have achieved one step we can move onto the next, and if she gets confused on something we can backtrack to what she does well. I personally just can't hold something like that in my head, but if I see it on paper I work much better.

I believe that as rider/ trainers we are in just as responsible position wrt our horses as secondary school teachers wrt our kids, and likewise we need to have our lessons prepared. Imagine if your chemistry teacher starts on ionic bonding before teaching the structure of the atom. Chaos! I guess that's what I am doing with my horse at times, by not having a clear plan of logical steps towards a goal. 

And sorry you had a bad ride! Don't beat yourself up about it, learn from it instead. Tessa will forgive you for getting things wrong once in a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

Horses have good days and bad days too.

I never expect my horse, that has been out of work, to have two great days in a row.

You think, you may go for a jog or do a home work out. Then you do a gym session with a trainer. The next day you ache, you have been pushed and you can feel it. The next day, are you going to be able to do the same thing again? Nope, you're going to do something that is relaxed and stretchy.

Tessa is still getting fit. I wouldn't be surprised if she had some muscle tiredness from the lesson. You should perhaps speak to your trainer about your next day rides and how you can best stretch her under saddle to keep her swinging and happy- or make the day after a lesson a hack day and take her out to reset her buttons.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Every rider and horse has good and bad days, ups and downs. No matter your skill level or experience, we all get that way and it's okay!! You get used to it! Even a bad ride can be more productive than a really good one, it makes you reflect and as long as you think well each day is a part of the journey, you'll be fine. Sometimes you feel like you take a step back. It's all a part of riding. And if you feel a rider progressively get worse, just get off. It took me a long time to figure that out because I was so obstinate and determined to work through it but as I learned I found, just getting off can be more productive than trying to push a point. Another thing is not to take horse's personally which again can be VERY hard to do but sometimes it's not a reflection of us. It's just a part of learning and that's okay.

Dressage is all about the teeny, tiny details and it takes a LONG time to pick up on. You're doing amazing for how short a time you've been riding. Never stop believing, think to yourself so what? I had a bad ride or I didn't do my best. It's okay. We have tomorrow, next week and a month after that. Never rush yourself. Take it in stride and I know it's hard but try to keep emotions out of the saddle, both positive and negative have an impact. Horses are VERY receptive to the energy or vibes we put off. Ever watch how some riders seem to makes EVERY horse they ride hot, no matter what horse it is? Very nervous energy or anxiety can make horses anxious or nervous.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The biggest defeat a rider can do is compare their horse, progress, or ride to that of another's

We are all different, and we all learn differently (horse included) and you are expecting the world out of both you and your horse.

Your lesson was superb, and you'll get there in time on your own. I'm certainly not even close to getting there on my own, eyes on the ground are always helpful


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson with our senior trainer tonight. Didn't even know she was coming till my trainer texted me this morning. Anyhow, we felt kinda off the whole time, but she was really great about it. No push, just easy peasy, lets walk through it. She thought we did well, I was not as pleased, but in the end she really made me feel better about the whole thing.

I'm really not sure what to make of it, but Tessa has been gradually changing and I'm wondering if that's why. She's been on the Triple Crown Senior a little over a month now and looks just great. She's dropped a lot of the tummy weight and fat she came with and is starting to build muscle. In fact, I've received compliments from other boarders, the barn hands, and even the farrier on how good she looks now. Tonight we did ALL of our stretching exercises and she did her best one yet in bending. At the end of our lesson, she was neither sweating nor panting. I say all this because during our past few rides, and especially tonight, she's been giving me a bit of a fight. The trainer laughed and said, "If this is how she gives you a hard time, then you need to meet some of my horses!" 

But it just took me a long time to get her into work mode and focusing, and when I did, it didn't last long. She kept trying to end the ride and head back towards the barn, so I struggled keeping her direction under control. She made things difficult that we've worked on many times and conquered long ago, like staying on the rail! She kept trying to veer off the rail or counterbend all down the long straight side. It was frustrating for me and I felt like she was constantly testing me through the entire lesson. Could this be the better feed and her feeling better and more energetic? I also thought maybe she was grouchy because it was after 6:30 and dark when we started our lesson and all the horses were already tucked into their stalls for the night, but I ride her 3 days a week after work in the dark? I don't know...

Anyhow, the trainer also complemented her clip and asked who I had do it. She was shocked when I told her I did it. She said I did a good job. She also said that Friesians have never been one of her favorite breeds, but that she REALLY liked Tessa. Said she could easily get a 7 on her walk in a dressage test and that her trot was so lovely and light. She liked that she didn't have the "over" exaggerated movement you see from a lot of Friesians, but enough to still stand out. We discussed my goals with Tess and she reiterated that I made a good choice and she could see us doing well together. In the end, she calmed my frustration by saying that my struggles were every rider's struggle and it just takes time to improve and build upon.

I think we'll get there eventually. I just have to remember we won't be Prix St George ready until next year!:wink:


----------



## Wallaby

It could be [likely is, imo] that she's starting to truly settle in and "test" you - the honeymoon period is ending.
On the plus side, as you get through this period [it never lasts forever!] and reaffirm with her that you are a solid leader, your bond will only get deeper. 

My boy, who moved to a boarding barn a little after you got Tessa [after living at home and being mostly a pasture pet for 1.5 years], is going through a similar phase. He knows darn well that I was the leader at home, but he also knows me well enough to know what "gets to" me :lol: and now we aren't at home - am I still the leader?? He just wants to double check. haha 
He kicked out at me FOUR times while I was free-lunging him on Tuesday! Thankfully we were able to end on a good note, once he was in a more respectful frame of mind, but boy! 

Testing phases are not my favorite, but we'll get through them!!  Hang in there and stick to your guns! 


Also, another thought is that she may be going into heat. Mares can get a little "funny" during that time. Every mare is different. Some get fussy, others get affectionate, others don't show at all...
My late mare always got spooky at that time of the month and a little extra sassy [who knew a horse could make SO MANY "I am unimpressed" faces!] but never challenging with me.


----------



## Tihannah

Wallaby said:


> It could be [likely is, imo] that she's starting to truly settle in and "test" you - the honeymoon period is ending.
> On the plus side, as you get through this period [it never lasts forever!] and reaffirm with her that you are a solid leader, your bond will only get deeper.
> 
> My boy, who moved to a boarding barn a little after you got Tessa [after living at home and being mostly a pasture pet for 1.5 years], is going through a similar phase. He knows darn well that I was the leader at home, but he also knows me well enough to know what "gets to" me :lol: and now we aren't at home - am I still the leader?? He just wants to double check. haha
> He kicked out at me FOUR times while I was free-lunging him on Tuesday! Thankfully we were able to end on a good note, once he was in a more respectful frame of mind, but boy!
> 
> Testing phases are not my favorite, but we'll get through them!!  Hang in there and stick to your guns!
> 
> 
> Also, another thought is that she may be going into heat. Mares can get a little "funny" during that time. Every mare is different. Some get fussy, others get affectionate, others don't show at all...
> My late mare always got spooky at that time of the month and a little extra sassy [who knew a horse could make SO MANY "I am unimpressed" faces!] but never challenging with me.


She was in heat when she arrived so definitely not the case, but it was definitely one of our most difficult rides. It almost felt like we'd started way back at the beginning. We did focus on her bending a lot though - turns on the forehand and laterals and she did a great job of lifting her back a lot. I just hope we don't do as bad for the upcoming clinic! I've also started her on some smartpak supplements, but only a couple days ago, so she can't be feeling the effects already? I am riding again tonight so hopefully we get a better session.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Sometimes horses are sore or have something bothering them. Saddle may not fit quite right, as she is gaining a lot of musculature and changing. She may need to see the chiropractor there are a lot of different reason a horse may be harder to ride one day than another and sometimes they're just not in the mood. Horses and people both have off days.

Sometimes they're more testy if something is uncomfortable or bothering them or for whatever reason it's hard for them and they're like well I don't want to do this and you have to be like well this is what we're doing and ride through. A part of the adventure but it sounds like you learned a lot from the ride! And even if she is like this in the clinic, imagine how many new tools and things you'll get to learn from the experience. Sometimes the best rides to learn from our, our worst rides.


----------



## jaydee

She'd done no real work when you bought her, mostly just been played around with by a little girl, now all of a sudden the pressure's increasing and she's realized that her holiday is over and she's having a bit of a precious princess moment about it
Just keep pushing on - she might get worse before she gets better but as long as you don't give up you will work through it
Try to get out on trails with her as much as you can - they have to think more about their surroundings and less about how hard they're working or what sneaky schooling exercise you're slipping in as you go along
Its possible that she's a little stiff in her muscles now she's having to use them more - I'm a big fan of physio and massage therapy for horses so perhaps you could find someone who does that in your area


----------



## Tihannah

jaydee said:


> She'd done no real work when you bought her, mostly just been played around with by a little girl, now all of a sudden the pressure's increasing and she's realized that her holiday is over and she's having a bit of a precious princess moment about it
> Just keep pushing on - she might get worse before she gets better but as long as you don't give up you will work through it
> Try to get out on trails with her as much as you can - they have to think more about their surroundings and less about how hard they're working or what sneaky schooling exercise you're slipping in as you go along
> Its possible that she's a little stiff in her muscles now she's having to use them more - I'm a big fan of physio and massage therapy for horses so perhaps you could find someone who does that in your area


She was this funny way of groaning when she's annoyed at something. Like when I made her stand too long for clipping. It's almost like an "Ugggghhhhh!" She did it last night when we were doing our stretching exercises and turning in small circles where she had to step under herself. But I gave lots of praise and rubs when she did a 3-peat correctly and then she seemed pleased with herself. Then again during our lesson when the trainer was making us do turns on the forehand. If she could talk, she would've said, "I really hate this Mom!" Lol. Despite this, that was most of the kickback I received from her. It all definitely seemed to loosen her up a lot more, so I'm going to be more consistent with the stretches before our ride and exercises during our ride.


----------



## jaydee

I can emphasize with you on that except Looby does this really deep sighing thing and rather than groaning, I can almost hear her saying 'what this again? I did this already, I did this perfectly stupid human so I don't need to do it again'
Unfortunately she'll then go off on her own repertoire of fancy footsteps if I don't do something different really quickly
They really do know how to wind you up!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I was going to suggest the same thing as jaydee! Balance work and 'play"
Trails are soooo good for getting loose relaxed (very forward) horse with a free-er mind. Sky gets sooooo arena sour, and I can get really intense, when we don't switch it up


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing as jaydee! Balance work and 'play"
> Trails are soooo good for getting loose relaxed (very forward) horse with a free-er mind. Sky gets sooooo arena sour, and I can get really intense, when we don't switch it up


We don't really have any trails to ride at my barn, but I do try to switch up the routine. We generally work between the covered arena, dressage arena, an open pasture area, and then the jumping arena. The jumping arena is great because there's a lot of maneuvering and bending around the various placed jumps and there's poles to trot over. It's also situated closer to the main road so there's always cars going by. She's a lot more alert and aware when we're working out there so it's harder to get her relaxed and on the bit, but I like doing something or being in an area that keeps her mind working.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I have similar problems. I would love to just travel along a road or go to a park to ride but all of that is a trailer ride away and the weather is not great for it.

But what you can do is perhaps laying out a few ground polls just to change it up. Or lunge her first in side reins, etc. That can sometimes help or hop on her bareback if you feel safe. Or sometimes just have a rider where all you do is walk and work on correct basics and riding everything to the best of your ability. Turns on the forehand, leg yield, shoulder fore, circles, having her responsive to your aids, may throw in a few walk-trot-walk transitions and half transitions. Anytime she doesn't move forward off your leg halt and step into walk and halt. There is a lot you can work out at the walk. Walk can be a very productive gait to ride in.


----------



## Tihannah

Well, tonight started out good, but didn't last long! We did our series of stretches on the ground and then had a nice warmup at the walk in the saddle and when we went into the trot, she was relaxed and did very well leg yielding and bending and we stayed pretty consistently on the bit. I was VERY happy and rewarded her with a nice, loose rein stretch at the walk. Once I pulled her back up into work mode, things just fell apart, and I really can't explain it. I struggled getting her back on the bit and steady. She was no longer bending or leg yielding well either. She's done this to me a few times. We start off great, but after 15-20 min, everything just kinda goes out the window, and I just don't get it. I'm definitely not working her hard, but after the initial 20 min or so, she's definitely just trying to get it over with. At one point, I just had to verbally scold her to get her back into work mode. After that we did a little canter work in which she pretty good at, and then we called it quits.

So again, another up and down ride. I spoke with my trainer before our ride and she seems to think we are in that up and down phase where, like someone here mentioned, that she is discovering that this is a full time job, and starting to show some resistance. I won't let her win this one!


----------



## jaydee

From that description of events I think she's just like Looby, they seem to get bored with repetitive work, maybe they're 'smarter than the average bear'!! 
I have to be very creative about schooling her and I have the same problem here as some of you in that I can only get to the decent trails by trailer. 
I lay out a course of ground poles and cones that are a bit like the arena trail riding competitions that you weave in and out, rein back through, side pass along a pole etc and if she does this in between standard schooling I can keep her attention


----------



## Tihannah

Well, today is going to be the first beautiful day we've had in almost a month! Clear blue skies and supposed to be mid 60s. I am feverishly working to get housework done so I can get to the barn!


----------



## Tihannah

*And then it clicked!*

Don't you just love those "Aha" moments? We had a GREAT ride today. The weather was AMAZING and Tess was in good spirits and we accomplished another feat! 

One of the things we have also been working on is our trot to canter transition and at least holding the canter for a full 20m circle or lap around the arena. This has been quite the difficult task! For one, I just could not get my seat together during the transition. I was posting the trot while asking for the canter. She would start to canter, I would move to sit, then she would fall to trot, and I would immediately go back to posting while trying to ask for canter again! I was unbalanced and all over the place! What a mess! I found a post in another forum saying to "sit the trot, half-halt, and THEN ask for the canter. Now, my sitting trot is still quite ugly, but it made a WORLD of difference in our transition. 

Now with holding the canter I, of course, consulted with my dear dressage forum friend (code name - DanteDressageNerd ) about it a week or two ago about keeping her going at the canter, and she advised me to use my hips and thighs to sort of pick her up and push her forward into the canter to keep from slowing down. It didn't make a whole lot of sense to me at the time, but today it finally clicked when I got my take off together and we were able to get not one, but TWO full 20 meter circles at the canter! It worked like a charm and as I did it, I was like "Ohhhh, that's what she meant!" I was beside myself with joy! Lol. 

There were 3 other boarders riding today and they all remarked how great we looked. I was pretty proud of my girl. Afterwards, me and one of the boarders hacked our horses around the property giving them a good cool down. The weather is supposed to be nice again tomorrow, so we will see if we can build on this momentum!


----------



## LoriF

So wonderful to hear you two are coming together well. Skip the house work, beautiful days are too hard to come by.


----------



## Tihannah

The is just a short clip of our canter - please remember I'm very green to this, but truly a shining moment for me! 

P.S. On the outer edges of the ring, the sand is very deep and was still quite wet from last night's rain, so I avoided getting too close to the rails.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Look at you go!!!


----------



## Tihannah

We still have a lot of work to do, but it literally took me the past 4 weeks to accomplish this! Lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey, it's beautiful progress! Don't be so hard on yourself... there are many more years left for that


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

The transition was lovely! Very good work and I'm glad it makes sense! Sometimes it just clicks and it's a magical moments. Also on the circle it does help to look over your outside shoulder to straighten your body and put your shoulders and hips in the right position. I think that will help you but Tessa is lovely and you suit each other very well 

And don't worry. No matter what level you're at or what you've accomplished there is ALWAYS a lot of work to do and you're on the right track!


----------



## Tihannah

It was amazing when the "lifting her with the hips" thing actually worked! Lol. I don't know if you could see it in the video, but I did it as we hit the top of the circle again because that's where she always quits on me, and was almost shocked that it actually worked!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It can be surprising. They emulate what we do in our bodies. And I could see it, good job  You use it like a half halt then relax and keep cantering. It's very effective your seat emulates the expectation.


----------



## Tihannah

*The Beginning of our video diaries...*

One thing that I picked up over the past few years is video diaries. I've come to love them for going back and looking at particular periods in my life. I've made them for friends as gifts for going-aways and even my guy on our first anniversary together. Now Tess. I started working on this one the day she arrived. It's only been 6 weeks, but I wanted to capture the beginning of our journey, so in a few years I can look back at where we were when we first came together. I thought it would also be nice to add to my journal.

Again, thank you for letting me share this amazing experience with all of you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How do you make those?

Yours is so beautiful! I loved the little clips inbetween of your interactions <3


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> How do you make those?
> 
> Yours is so beautiful! I loved the little clips inbetween of your interactions <3


I use iMovie on my mac. Makes it pretty easy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're way to hard on yourself! This is a journey for a reason. You'll get there and you look fantastic so don't fret those bad rides !


----------



## Dehda01

She can only make so much muscle memory so fast... And the same for you. Dressage is a journey and you have only just begun it her breed tendencies will come and bite you sometimes, she will get tired or sore and you will have bad days. This is part of owning a horse. You dust yourself off and have a better ride the next day. You guys are improving really fast, but that means she is going to have soreness. And friesians are known to condition very slowly, particularly at the canter. Perhaps some more liniment rub for her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> She can only make so much muscle memory so fast... And the same for you. Dressage is a journey and you have only just begun it her breed tendencies will come and bite you sometimes, she will get tired or sore and you will have bad days. This is part of owning a horse. You dust yourself off and have a better ride the next day. You guys are improving really fast, but that means she is going to have soreness. And friesians are known to condition very slowly, particularly at the canter. Perhaps some more liniment rub for her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will look into some linament rub. I think we have some in the medicine cabinet at my barn as well. I started her on a senior supplement this week and now after 6 weeks on Triple Crown senior, she is the shiniest mare in the pasture.  I read that it's also an excellent grain for brining older horses back to work. In reviews, I read people saying they put their 6 yr olds on it because it so good for performance. I am also being more consistent with her stretching exercises before riding and during warmup. She gets better with the stretching exercises every time we do them - reaching farther, bending easier. I never ride more than 45 min, and we do several walk/stretch breaks in between exercises, but yesterday was definitely one of her better days. I know for sure that the previous owners did not do any of these things with her, so I am really enjoying seeing the transformation in her.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Dehda01 said:


> She can only make so much muscle memory so fast... And the same for you. Dressage is a journey and you have only just begun it her breed tendencies will come and bite you sometimes, *she will get tired or sore and you will have bad days. This is part of owning a horse. You dust yourself off and have a better ride the next day.* You guys are improving really fast, but that means she is going to have soreness. And friesians are known to condition very slowly, particularly at the canter. Perhaps some more liniment rub for her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This ! You will have days where you just want to pull your hair out in frustration but days where you cannot believe how blessed you are that you have what you do. I have the same with my TB and sometimes when we are just not in sync its like the whole world is against me but on the days where we just work that's when everything is absolute.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That video is beautiful! You did a really nice job, that's really neat and I don't compliment unless I mean it.

Another thing that is helpful that I do with Dante is muscle massage. Sometimes I don't have time or I'm too lazy to give a full body massage so I'll use a lacrosse ball and use that to massage his muscles, then isolate a few problem areas and do that by hand. With the neck the base of the neck and chest tends to get sore as does the poll sometimes. It makes a difference. The lacrosse ball really helped me when I was conditioning (running 20-25mi a week and all the cross fit, fitness reps stuff). I used to use it on myself and it was SUCH a huge help, I figured I'd try it on Dante and it seems to work on him too. And when you're gaining muscle so quickly and conditioning, the muscles do get sore, they do get tense and the lactic acid builds up. It just seems to help break it up and relax the muscles, so they can be more comfortable using them. Plus you don't have to be as skilled to do it right or make a difference with the lacrosse ball. But chiropractic is also very helpful.


----------



## Tihannah

*Can't figure it out*

So again tonight, our ride started out fantastic and then went south pretty quickly. I just can't figure it out, and maybe someone here can chime in and explain to me how this can be.

Now I know everyone says that a horse can have a weaker side, but opposite for different gaits??

Here is what I discovered tonight when we worked in the covered arena. If we are working to where we are bending to the left - she is on the bit and coming over the back beautifully at the trot. This is how we started and it was lovely. We actually did 3 full laps around the arena totally on the bit at the trot. She was relaxed and through and it was our most consistent since I got her. At times, she even leaned a little too heavily on the bit, but it was better than the giraffe neck and hollowed back. I praised her and gave her a freewalk and then we changed directions. Even at the walk, it was a struggle. I struggled keeping her straight, keeping her on the rail, getting her to bend. It was a constant fight. Directional control was somehow easier at the trot, but I simply could NOT get her on the bit and round. She fought it the entire way.

Now here's where it gets confusing. On the side where she is easy and round and on the bit, I can't get her into a good canter. She canters MAYBE 2 or 3 strides then back to a fast trot. But the side where we struggle at both the walk AND the trot, she canters easy! No problem. How can this be??

We're still do our stretches before each ride and she gets better each time we do them. When we ride, I don't focus on one side more than the other. I always try to do everything in both directions. I haven't had a chance yet to discuss with my trainer, but can anyone tell me what's happening here and why I can't get any sort of consistency on both sides at any gait??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She may need to see a chiro. To me it sounds like she prefers the right lead, but has tightness on her left side which is apparent at the walk and trot since when a horse bends, the outside side is stretched moreso than the inside (except when straight). Which is why for her it's easy to get through and round on the other direction (to the left)


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree. It may be a chiropractic and comfort issue. It's hard to say for sure without seeing it but all horses have a side they're less coordinated/strong on and a side they're more flexible/stronger on but usually it's the same for all 3 gaits. Is this very unusual for her?


----------



## Tihannah

It's taken me awhile to try and pinpoint it, but the more we've worked, the more obvious it has become. I really need someone with more experience to get in the saddle and test it for me. I may see if my trainer can ride her this week and see if she's getting what I'm getting. 

We've just really started working at the canter, so I only just realized the difference in the past couple rides. But you would think she would be equally hard to ride the canter on that side. Unless...the bending at trot is because of stiffness in her neck and shoulder and the problem with canter is in her hind end??


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Definitely see what your trainer says but to me it sounds like it could be chiropractic. Especially if she hasn't seen a chiropractor in a while. Sometimes horses when they're muscling up or getting fit again can put themselves out and it makes it very difficult for them to bend or do certain things left to right. If anything it can give you peace of mind knowing there isn't anything bothering her or making it difficult for her to do as you ask.

But congrats on starting the canter work


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I would definitely get a chiro... I give my TB a massage after a ride and inhand work it makes him feel better and he is happier to work.


----------



## Tihannah

I sent an inquiry to a chiropractor this morning that a few people at my barn recommended. The assistant that got back to me was actually the owner of the TB I had on 2 week trial last summer that failed his PPE and went back. Anyhow, he operates between here, Alabama, and Florida, so she said he would not be back in our area until Feb 19th. :neutral: I booked it anyway. She said it would be $150 for both the consultation and whatever adjustments he needed to make.

I also spoke with my trainer about it this morning and asked if she could ride her for me and see if she's seeing the same things. She had a lesson cancel, so we are going to do our lesson tonight and she will ride Tess and put her through a few tests.

I really wish he could come out before our clinic, but I guess it will have to do. We will just continue doing our stretches and exercises on the ground.

I also started another thread regarding her dramatic weight loss over the last 6 weeks. Last night, I DID NOT like what I was seeing. Her hind end is becomeing too hollowed out and her hip bones are starting to protrude or be more defined. She doesn't have any ribs showing, but all the extra work is definitely causing her to lose more than I would like. I bumped her grain up to 6lbs a day and my trainer suggested we add a pound of alfalfa cubes with each feeding and see how she does. She has a TB mare who has lost some weight so we are going to take turns buying the alfafa and see how they do.


On another note... I think maybe some of my feed is being stolen by one of the barn hands...:neutral:

I'm not 100% certain, but we have a shady person that used to work there before a couple years ago under the old owner, and now has come back since my trainer took over. Anyhow, I brought in some new bags on Saturday. I buy my own grain so Tessa's and a few others is kept separate in large individual trash type bins. Before I added the new grain, it was still about a quarter of the way full, so I scooped out all the old grain, put the new grain in and then poured the old on top of it. The bin was filled to the very top. So last night, only 2 days later, I went back in the feed room, to write down Tessa's new feeding amount on the chart and just decided to look in the bin. I was instantly caught off guard. Her grain had gone down almost a foot in the bin. The bin is about 3 feet tall. Her grain is Triple Crown, so its not the pelleted kind, so I don't know if maybe it just settled in the can which makes it look like its decreased that much, or if someone actually took some of it? Cause there's NO WAY she has gone through that much grain in only 2 days.

The person I'm thinking of has been known for these kinds of things and I don't want to bring it up to my trainer unless I know for sure... I know she has 2 horses and she's always saying that she can't afford this or that. She's the only one that works mornings during the week, because the other barn hands are teens and have to come after school. I usually don't check the feed unless I think it's time to get more, but now I think I'm going to have to keep a close eye on it. :neutral:


----------



## Dehda01

Are you doing any longing with her? Longing in Vienna reins to work on the canter without a person on her back would really help her to build muscle. I wonder if she has just lost a bunch of muscle and fat a bit too fast with her new exercise program. You may want to slow down just a touch to allow her fitness to catch back up. I like to longe for 10-15 mins before I ride, or just switch a longe day in instead of riding. She needs to build proper muscle and that takes time especially being a friesian!!!  sometimes you need to slow down to get to where you are heading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

^vienna reins are good or you can lunge in draw reins. I like lunging in draw reins just because I don't need surcingle. There is nothing really on their back, they're lighter than side reins so they don't swing as much. They do need to be snug enough or a horse can get their hoof caught in them. I also like them because it allows the horse a choice in how high or low they want to hold their head but they're firm enough not to give like some side reins can.. When I just lunge it's more for like a different kind of work day where they don't have a rider, they can just focus on their balance and lunge over cavaletti and polls. I also feel with side reins a lot of people set them too high and end up with a horse bracing against them, rather than working forward into them.

I hope the chiropractor does a great job. Mine is $60 but he's very good. I know he charges other people more than me but he's known me for years and I've always been a good client. 

Really sorry to hear about the grain, if she's not getting very much that would make me suspicious :neutral: That's a little drastic to go down a 1/3 of a can in 2 days. If they're the size cans I'm thinking of that's how much we feed for probably 8 horses in 2 days. And if that person is complaining about not being able to afford it and has 2 horses, she doesn't need 2. If you take other people's grain or complain about cost all the time you don't need 2.

Example of lunging in draw reins. Not my favorite example but there weren't a ton of pictures on google.


----------



## Dehda01

I longe in draws all the time, but it is hard to explain to people how to properly adjust them and you need to make sure they are right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightrider

If you put your feed in trash cans, you can run a bicycle combination lock through the handles and make sure that barn hand cannot get to your feed. Then maybe you can dish out the amount you want Tessa to have in Tupperware or something. If the new barn hard is really unethical, she, of course, can steal the food from the Tupperware instead of feeding Tessa.

I had a friend who boarded and had her feed regularly stolen. Her horse kept getting thinner and thinner and her feed was disappearing in big amounts. She moved the horse. If you like where you board, I would hate for you to have to move.


----------



## Tihannah

knightrider said:


> If you put your feed in trash cans, you can run a bicycle combination lock through the handles and make sure that barn hand cannot get to your feed. Then maybe you can dish out the amount you want Tessa to have in Tupperware or something. If the new barn hard is really unethical, she, of course, can steal the food from the Tupperware instead of feeding Tessa.
> 
> I had a friend who boarded and had her feed regularly stolen. Her horse kept getting thinner and thinner and her feed was disappearing in big amounts. She moved the horse. If you like where you board, I would hate for you to have to move.


The barn hands are the ones responsible for doing the feed every morning and night. I've never had this issue before. Another boarder thinks I should bring it up wit my trainer/BO, but I don't want to say anything unless I know for sure.


----------



## Tihannah

We had our lesson tonight and as always, Tess did better with my trainer standing there coaching me, but I still couldn't get her round and connected trotting to the right, so my trainer got on her. Her words were that it wasn't so much of a "fight", but Tess just trying to avoid being in the proper frame. Once she realized that my trainer was not going to let her cheat, then she did nicely. The problem is that I am not as quick to react to her head-bobbing and see-sawing and I let her get away with it all too often. My trainer wasn't on her long, but she seemed almost relieved to have me get back in the saddle.

My trainer thinks I have done a fantastic job working with her. She rode her the first day she came and said the difference between then and now is really amazing. She thinks we both just need more time to develop - strength and muscle with her, and skill with me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Out of curiosity what do you mean by see sawing??

Trust me every horse looks better when the trainer rides them..


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Out of curiosity what do you mean by see sawing??
> 
> Trust me every horse looks better when the trainer rides them..


Evading the bit by either jacking her head up like a giraffe, going behind the vertical, or dip her head way down low. So your constantly in a seesaw adjusting the reins to try and keep her on the contact.


----------



## Tihannah

Since I got Tess, I have been mulling over buying one of the Herm Sprenger bits. They are expensive, but the reviews are fantastic and I really wanted to see if it would help her stop evading and relax more.

We started in a regular loose ring snaffle, but I could tell she hated it and was constantly fighting it. A friend at the barn gave me what looks like a knock off HS, french-link eggbutt, and the first time I tried it, I could tell she liked it MUCH better than the snaffle. We've worked in it since and have definitely made some progress, but again, I still wonder about the HS, so I bit the bullet a couple days ago and ordered one.

It was supposed to arrive yesterday, but never came. Today it arrived and was supposed to be delivered to my work, but somehow got mixed up between post offices and sent out on a truck it wasn't supposed to be on. I ended up having to leave work twice to run to the post office and make numerous calls to get them to hunt it down! I really wanted to try it this weekend and see how she reacts to it. The whole thing was so frustrating, but I finally managed to get it right before they closed.

I gotta admit, it looks almost identical to the one we use now, except its beautiful and you can tell it's made with the real deal material. The one I have now is pretty badly tarnished and faded and I'm not sure what its made of. The one I ordered is the Dynamic RS Sensogan Eggbutt. If I don't see a significant difference, I will send it back and stick with what I have, but I figured if it works, and helps me to teach her to relax and settle into the bit, then it will be worth it.


----------



## Dehda01

I find keeping solid contact gets better results in the end vs playing the bouncing game. If the they evade... Keep the same pressure don't shorten the reins if the neck is really bouncing so much as be flexible in your shoulders and arms... But I really find longing helps teach them this too... Giving to pressure and accepting the steady pressure no matter where you put them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> I find keeping solid contact gets better results in the end vs playing the bouncing game. If the they evade... Keep the same pressure don't shorten the reins if the neck is really bouncing so much as be flexible in your shoulders and arms... But I really find longing helps teach them this too... Giving to pressure and accepting the steady pressure no matter where you put them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's the issue. It's difficult to keep the steady contact. Just when you think you have it and she's forward and nice, she will do the deep head dip and then come back up the giraffe neck and suck back. You're constantly having to adjust. I can keep her on it longer, though, on a left lead.

I watched the video yesterday of my trainer riding her and it was a constant battle over the contact, and each time Tess did well and she gave her a little room, she would instantly try to go around the contact. Honestly, after watching it, I think I do a better job easing her into it and maintaining, but of course, I ride her every day and we have formed somewhat of an understanding. In the video with my trainer, she is more behind the vertical than anything.

I am going to start lunging her more and doing some groundwork as well. Whatever tools I can use to make the communication clearer, the better.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think part of it is you're also training Tessa to use herself is a way that's counter to her nature. Frisians have a tendency to want to hollow their necks and backs. It's hard for them to be through and a lot of the times when you get them really over their back and lifting out of their wither they can go behind until they have enough schooling to really half halt and sit them back and lift up in front or to feel comfortable reaching out to the bridle. 

The other thing when they do that a lot of the times taking a few lateral steps and allowing her to come up in her frame can be helpful and allowing the exercise to supple her neck and back. And in general whenever she starts tossing her head or weaving in the contact I'd probably just send her on have her do a few leg yield steps wait for her to be consistent in the bridle for half a circle and let her walk. That's kinda rude on her part, leg yield is one of my favorite exercises. If it's horse like this sometimes I'll ride the 1/8 line to give me room to leg yield, you can leg yield off either leg which may be helpful 2 steps in, 2 steps out then consistent in the contact until she really reaches for it than you can give 2 inches a second, add leg to push her up to it and go back if that makes sense. You'd have to feel when it's appropriate or not but I'd leg yield whenever she starts being rude in the bridle. Sometimes you can't help it a whole lot when they go behind but I agree lunging will probably be helpful and maybe set up a few ground polls to help her from getting behind. It kinda works as like a half halt.


----------



## Dehda01

It just comes down to the basics... Teaching her to accept the contacts to work over her back properly. It is hard work and is difficult for her. She hasn't been expected to in a long time. Longeing will be VERY beneficial. People forget how important it is, but it really helps teach so much and should be used much more than it is. For contact(she REALLY needs to accept it), to teach through and to teach balance without a human on the horse's back for new concepts. It is not just for breaking greenies!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I think part of it is you're also training Tessa to use herself is a way that's counter to her nature. Frisians have a tendency to want to hollow their necks and backs. It's hard for them to be through and a lot of the times when you get them really over their back and lifting out of their wither they can go behind until they have enough schooling to really half halt and sit them back and lift up in front or to feel comfortable reaching out to the bridle.
> 
> The other thing when they do that a lot of the times taking a few lateral steps and allowing her to come up in her frame can be helpful and allowing the exercise to supple her neck and back. And in general whenever she starts tossing her head or weaving in the contact I'd probably just send her on have her do a few leg yield steps wait for her to be consistent in the bridle for half a circle and let her walk. That's kinda rude on her part, leg yield is one of my favorite exercises. If it's horse like this sometimes I'll ride the 1/8 line to give me room to leg yield, you can leg yield off either leg which may be helpful 2 steps in, 2 steps out then consistent in the contact until she really reaches for it than you can give 2 inches a second, add leg to push her up to it and go back if that makes sense. You'd have to feel when it's appropriate or not but I'd leg yield whenever she starts being rude in the bridle. Sometimes you can't help it a whole lot when they go behind but I agree lunging will probably be helpful and maybe set up a few ground polls to help her from getting behind. It kinda works as like a half halt.


I kept this in mind all during our ride today, and I gotta tell you... It was fantastic! People weren't kidding about the HS bits, either. It was our most consistent ride yet! One of the things that I never realized before was that the bit I was using was too big! I measured it before I ordered the new one, and it's 6 inches, so this may have also contributed to my inability of being able to keep an even contact. The one I ordered her is 5.25". She really took to it and only sucked back twice into the giraffe neck during our ride, and it was very easy to get her back onto the contact. I didn't have to do a lot of adjusting with my reins at all!

Below is a pic of the new bit next to the old bit. As you can see, they are very similar, but the new bit is smaller and made with the new Sensogan material that is supposed to help make horses more receptive to it.



The ride was so productive because I wasn't fighting to keep her on the bit. She was really responsive to leg yields and bending so we focused on transitions - w/t/c in both directions and she did really well. It was my first time getting her to canter in a good frame where she wasn't extended. During the ride, I also came to realize that perhaps I struggle more with the right lead because my left hand is the outside rein? I'm right handed, and my trainer has noticed this before, so it's easier to keep my right hand steady and even. Because of this, I really focused on keeping my left hand steady when on the right lead.

I so wish I could've gotten this on video, because she really did a great job today following through, bending, leg yielding, and rounding out onto the bit. For the first time without my trainer, it really felt like we had a good working/learning session.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations!! That's really awesome to hear!! I'm glad it went so well 

lol you'll get used to it. Your absolute best moments and best rides you'll never get on camera and most of the time no one will be there to see!

And yes I LOVE the hermsprenger bits!! There is a big difference riding in them vs something else. For a long time I couldn't justify spending the money but after I tried one and felt the difference, I understood what all the fuss was about. It's really neat to think something seemingly small can make such a big difference.

Your issues right may be your left hand and not having as good of feel or reaction times to it or could have some tension in your arm/hand you're unaware of or your body could be contorted a certain way that's different right to left. And you do have different feeling/awareness left to right. Sometimes it's just reminding yourself to feel and be aware. Sometimes the biggest changes come from the absolute smallest fixes or adjustments. Like my haunches in right completely transformed when my trainer said lift your left hip up. It's incredible.


----------



## Tihannah

^^^And THIS is what keeps me so fascinated with dressage. The little things! How small adjustments can make a world of difference. I watched a video on bit sizing the other day, and they mentioned that having a bit was too large could just give a sliding effect in the mouth from one side to the other when you were just attempting a half halt. I would almost bet that was what was happening with us. It really felt like I was reaching her today.

I kept her thinking and moving with transitions and laterals and turns on the forehand. What I love most about her is that she really retains everything, so that when we get to the next ride, we can build on the previous one because she remembers and just gets better and better.

I also wonder if the supplements I started her on are also starting to kick in. They said it takes 3-4 weeks to start seeing results, but they are supposed to be really good for the joints and suppleness. During our stretches today, the side that she was so stiff on before, she did an amazing neck bend/reach so perhaps they are starting to kick in.


----------



## lostastirrup

I love stopping in and reading your thread! It sounds like you guys are making a lovely pair!


----------



## Tihannah

*Another crowning achievement!*

In preparation of our upcoming clinic, I finished cleaning up Tessa's clip job and decided to give the running braid a shot. I used coconut oil and some mane braiding spray that someone left in our community cabinet of goodies. I gotta say, I think I did a pretty good job for my first go at it, and Tessa was an absolute doll sitting still for me. 

This is before I went back and cleaned up the excess hair at the top of her neck.




And then, of course, we had a selfie session after our ride! I think she totally gets what the camera is for! Lol.





What are you doing, Mom??


I love her SO much!!


P.S.
Does anyone know how long it will take for her black coat to come back in? Should I get some kind of special shampoo?


----------



## Dehda01

If you hot oil her it will help to bring some color/shine back the fastest.. BUT DONT DO IT BEFORE YOUR CLINIC!!!! Do it when you can give her a few days off, I find them wet seal slick for a few days after... 

I takes a few gallons of bath warm water, mixed with human hot oil treatment (two tubes) or Horse - ULTRA's brand hot oil treatment. (A few caps I think, per bottle). Sponge it on. Cover with a cooler for 10mins or so. Rinse off. So much shiny. Don't try to ride bareback

Black comes back the slowest. The hot oil helps, but won't bring the color back til she grows out. So 3-6 weeks or so with spring coming soon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's a really good first braid!

I love the selfies those are really cute. You both look really happy together  I wish I could look so pleasant in horse selfies!

It depends but usually a few months for the hair to grow back and for clipped hair I don't use anything different than normal horse shampoo.


----------



## Dehda01

You could henna her if it is really bothering you, but horse people know what a clipped horse looks like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> You could henna her if it is really bothering you, but horse people know what a clipped horse looks like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm okay with it. Just miss her being black. She doesn't look like a friesian anymore at all.

Dehda!! When are you gonna reveal YOUR new baby??


----------



## Dehda01

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Lol! Awwweee!!


----------



## Dehda01

Here is a bit more of her. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I LOVE her! SO freakin cute!


----------



## Dehda01

Thank you. I am a bit partial to her too. I can't wait for her to grow into herself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Well...I got a text from that girl again today. She didn't come right out and say it, but I could tell she was hinting around to riding Tess, so I stopped responding.

She asked if I was going out to the barn tonight. I told her "No, Mondays are one of Tessa's break days."

Then she goes on about going into work early, and just hanging out cause they were all done, and how one of the other barn hands is begging her to ride with her, but she's sore from riding earlier and doesn't really want to trot and all that.

Neither of these girls have horses at the barn, so I know her friend would have been riding one of my trainer's horses and she would need a horse to ride. I just didn't respond and didn't give her a chance to get around to asking.

I really don't think people understand how I feel about my horse. I've waited more than 30 years to have my own, and she is everything I always wanted in a horse. She is my baby. The thought of someone riding her and something possibly happening when I'm not there makes me nuts. My tack is locked up. What kind of saddle would they put on her?? She hates loose ring snaffle bits! How would they think they could ride her without properly fitted tack?? You wanna talk overly possessive? That's how I feel about my girl. No one has ridden her except me and my trainer and that's how I'd like to keep it!

Okay...vent over. Lol.


----------



## Dehda01

You say no. You cannot ride Tess. Pretty simple. No means no. You don't have to explain, or you say you only want you and your trainer on her for training reasons. End of story. 

No one rides my horses unless I invite them to. Unless they want to pay all the bills, it isn't their right...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I keep hoping she'll just get the hint and quit trying to ask. One of the other boarders I'm friends with said she'd have no problem telling her for me. She's not too fond of this girl either, but she's more of a hard a** than me. lol.


----------



## Dehda01

Why are you not willing to just say it out loud? She is hopeful, just shut it down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I don't know. I have a hard time being firm with people unless they tick me off. She always tries to come off as super friendly and helpful, but you can tell there's always an underlying agenda.


----------



## Dehda01

I believe in honesty and saying what you mean. I was once a barn rat and was willing to be a slave for hours for a chance of a minute on a horse whether that horse would kill me or not, I often needed to be shut down. 

I think it is nicer to not lead her on. No one rides TESSA but me. Simple. 6 words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

If she approaches it again, I'll have to do it. I just didn't give her the opportunity this time.


----------



## Dehda01

Good girl. Spines are important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Haha. I've gotten soft in my old age.


----------



## egrogan

Yes, definitely do say something. Much better for both of you to be upfront.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

I am my horses' only advocate in this world. I am here to protect and serve them, and they may attempt to do the same in return.


----------



## Tihannah

And you know, I don't know. Maybe it's different for people who have had horses all their lives or multiple horses that they don't mind any old person hopping on. And maybe their horses are more for pleasure riding.

But Tess... she is my therapy, my happiness, and we are working hard to become good at riding and dressage. I have never asked anyone at my barn to ride their horse. The only horses I have ridden are those that were offered by their owners when we were riding together. My trainer even offered to let me ride her big beautiful warmblood eventing horse and I said, "Oh no, I'm not a good enough rider. She's too nice!" Lol.

I guess I just don't get why anyone would think it's okay.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Trust me I am the SAME way. I don't let anyone on my horse's unless I am there, or it is my trainer and I'm on vacation. He's being trained a certain way, he's very tricky to ride and I wouldn't want to be sued because someone had an attitude with him, picked a fight and he reared up and flipped on top of them. Too many riders do not ride sensitive or opinionated well, they feel the need to "adjust" the horse's attitude, rather than adjust their own :/ so I wouldn't feel bad about being protective of Tess. She is YOUR horse, YOU'RE paying the bills and until she foots you a bill you don't owe her a thing!

But I agree just tell her no. I'm sure you could find direct but eloquent phrasing!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I once had a friend ride my TB out on trails, it was at the start a win win situation. She was going to take him on the trails and teach him to not rush and I got a experienced horse on the trails. 

It started out great and it still ended well but it was awkward. She only rode once a month but she would sort of act like Roy was her best friend and even when I was getting him saddle fitted would come and hug him and even at one point she asked if I was okay to ride him ! I have never had an issue getting on my TB until then I felt extremely uncomfortable.

My new instructor said it takes a year for a horse to really learn you so unless it's your trainer you should be the one riding it.


----------



## Dehda01

I have multiple horses and I still don't like to share them. I have trained them carefully, put all the buttons on them all by myself and have them finely tuned. I don't need that screwed up. Every time I let someone ride my horses, I have to spend the next week fixing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF

It's great to see you and Tess enjoying each other so much. I like stopping by here and checking on you guys. I'm glad you like the bit that you bought, I was thinking of getting one myself. Maybe I'll bite the bullet too. lol.
Oh that girl!! Just tell her no one rides Tess. I think the problem is that you feel you are being selfish. First off, I don't think being selfish is always a bad thing, depends on what it's about. Secondly, this girl doesn't have to ride your horse in order to exist. It's not like she's starving and you're denying her food. I would just flat out say "no, not ever" and continue to be nice to her. 
It's weird, I don't even know you but feel protective over you. Maybe it's because I've been in your shoes in a lot of ways. Waiting a long time to have what you want, people thinking they can take advantage just because you are nice and so on.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> It's great to see you and Tess enjoying each other so much. I like stopping by here and checking on you guys. I'm glad you like the bit that you bought, I was thinking of getting one myself. Maybe I'll bite the bullet too. lol.
> Oh that girl!! Just tell her no one rides Tess. I think the problem is that you feel you are being selfish. First off, I don't think being selfish is always a bad thing, depends on what it's about. Secondly, this girl doesn't have to ride your horse in order to exist. It's not like she's starving and you're denying her food. I would just flat out say "no, not ever" and continue to be nice to her.
> It's weird, I don't even know you but feel protective over you. Maybe it's because I've been in your shoes in a lot of ways. Waiting a long time to have what you want, people thinking they can take advantage just because you are nice and so on.


You're so sweet! And I mean, I can totally see why people want to ride her. She's the only Friesian at my barn, so kinda unique, and people want to see what it's like. On top of that, the day before, I got her all jazzed up and did the running braid, so who can resist wanting to hop on?? Lol. If I was there and she was tacked up in her gear, and someone asked if they could get on just to try, then I'd be like, "Sure!" But NO WAY, am I just gonna let someone handle and ride her when I'm not there to see what's happening. I know this girl has a horse, but I don't know what kind of rider she is or what style of riding she does.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Nothing wrong with saying no to someone riding you horse. It takes years to make a good horse and seconds to ruin them.


----------



## LoriF

Yeah, I've let people ride mine, but only when I'm there. My niece rides with me on a pretty regular basis and she's not a very good rider due to lack of experience. But, when I tell her do this or do that she listens and is pleased when she gets the results she wants. I let the nieces (I know how to ride) boyfriend ride Laela and it was comical. She pretty much just mosied over to the fence and waited for me to come collect her. When I asked him how come he was done so soon, he replied "I wasn't but she just came over here" lol Thought bubble over Laela's head "This guy has no clue, so I'm done". I can guarantee you that if he tried to canter her he would have eaten dirt.

I guess I'm lucky in the fact that I'm surrounded by stock horse people that aren't really that impressed with my girl even though I find her to be gorgeous. They look at her and think "Meh, She wouldn't get around a barrel very fast". And I think "Glad you don't like her" lol.


----------



## Tazzie

I just sat down and read this whole journal! What a journey! Yes, we ALL have bad days! More than once I'd think "this just isn't working out, I must be crazy to keep trying." Then we'd have our good days and I'd feel untouchable! The joys of this ride!

I would absolutely tell that girl flat out no. I think she's thinking you're a push over (taking the polos instead of the boots), and maybe thinks you'll let her one day.

I'm all too happy to share my horse. She's my first true horse all to myself. I leased for MANY years and helped retrain a lot of other horses (including a Friesian who went on to be a pasture pet I think after freaking out at a show, dumping me, and taking off; he'd already thrown his owner into a fence prior to me trying to retrain him). Izzie is a good girl, and works her hardest for me. But I also want her to work well with others in case I were in a position I had to sell her. It came in handy in October when I broke my wrist and couldn't ride her in the last two classes she needed for year end awards. I had my best friend ride her (who has ridden her before) and then a girl I hadn't even met but knew my best friend rode her. I instructed from the ground, and both girls went in to win their classes. But people do not ride my horse without me there.

Long story short, do what makes YOU comfortable. And tell that girl flat out no if she brings it up again. Tessa is yours, end of story.

Also, I hope you figure out the grain situation!


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks, Tazzie. I really love sharing the journey and experience since I don't really have anyone to share with in the real world. Tessa is an amazing horse as far as temperament. She loves being with people and you can literally put ANYONE on her. I don't have to worry about what SHE will do. I worry about what the rider will do. Right now, we are undoing years of her being ridden by an uneducated young rider incorrectly. We have established a good bond and she knows what I expect from her during our rides and we continue to build upon that and get better. Having someone come in and try to use her for pleasure riding or lessons is not ideal for either of us.

As far as the grain situation, she is improving rather quickly! Her butt is already starting to fill back out and she looks really good. I think the extra grain and alfalfa cubes did the trick. I am also starting her on another smartpak supplement with her next shipment for muscle mass. There were lots of 'before and after' pics posted in the reviews and the horses looked fantastic, many after only 30 days, so we are going to give it a shot and see if it helps her with strengthening and building muscle.


----------



## Tazzie

Oh I absolutely agree with you on not letting others ride her! You have your work cut out for you trying to undo all of it! The only uneducated people that ride Izzie are my husband and my kids, and the kids are on a leadline only right now! And I'd certainly be taken aback if someone just came up and asked to ride Izzie. The answer would be no immediately.

Glad she's doing better! I LOVE SmartPak supplements  Izzie is on smarthoof, a vitamin/mineral, and the cheapest smartpak that offers the colicare program. They are so easy to use! I was more referencing the large amounts of grain disappearing. Did you figure out what happened there?


----------



## Tihannah

Oh, no, not yet! When I refill her bin next time, I am going to snap a picture and then wait a couple days and see where its at. Another boarder has been pushing me to say something to my trainer about it, but I don't want to make accusations unless I'm 100% sure. So we shall see!


----------



## DuffyDuck

No one ever rode my horses unless they were bringing something to the table. My trainer, or a more experienced rider. At times it is good to be shown how, or for an experienced rider to hop on and go Ah, perhaps she needs loosening off on this rein which is why she looks stiffer and is acting odd, or she's not accepting this bit as much as I'd like.. it can be valuable.

On the flip, I survived whilst having a horse on long term box rest on the genorosity of others allowing me to "exercise" their horses. However, these were generally horses that were happy hackers or would (and did) break my bones. I have never approached someone, unless they were advertising for a rider, to ask if I could ride their horse. I think it's darn rude.

Polite and blunt to this girl, I think. You're not looking for a rider, or a loanee. You don't have to explain yourself. She'll appreciate it in the long run because she won't constantly be hoping to get on a ride. Again, mention to your trainer that she's been asking and no one but you rides her.

In regards to the feed; do you feed? If someone else feeds it might be that they are feeding too much. 

We had an issue at a DIY yard were our expensive feed wasn't lasting ten days. When we had a team meeting my dad said whomever had been helping themselves to our feed had best call a vet as he'd put rat poison in it. Apparently that evening a vet came out as an emergency call for no reason to see three horses belonging to one owner. Our feed never went missing again. There was also no poison, it was a severe scare tactic. The loss of food was causing us an arm and a leg to cover, we had two to feed, not five.


----------



## Tihannah

The amount that disappeared over only 2 days could have no way been overfeeding. I've seen the evening rations she's being given and they were always spot on.

Our suspicions - me and another boarder - are that it is the same girl who is asking to ride. She has a horse, then bought a pony for her 10 month daughter for xmas, yet is ALWAYS saying how she can't afford this or that. She told me a couple months ago about how skinny her horse had gotten because the friend who was keeping her wasn't feeding her. I wondered if she was buying the feed or just expecting the friend to feed her. When I let her know I was starting Tessa on supplements for AM feeding, her immediate response was, "I wish I could afford supplements for my horse!" She bought a $60 bridle off my boarder friend, and asked to make payments, and then my friend had to chase her down for the money. Soon after, she saw my post on a FB group for $300 dressage boots I was selling for $185 and immediately text me asking if I would take payments on them.:neutral: I told her no, because I needed to buy ones that fit, and I figured I'd never see all my money from her. 

She is the only barn hand that works in the morning because the others are still in high school. I filled that container to the brim, and my guess is that she figured it would be a couple weeks before I even looked in it again and wouldn't be able to tell any was taken. How easy would it be to take feed from a boarding barn with plenty of it to keep your horses fed when you can't afford it?


----------



## DuffyDuck

Is there anyway you can get small individual tubs? Put in a dose. Make up three days worth, or however long you could be away from the barn for. Lock the tub away. Whether your other half drills holes through lid and underside and you padlock it, or you just bring the containers down.

It's sad when it goes that far, but I detest thieves.


----------



## Tihannah

I really hope it doesn't come to that, but if it does, and she is stealing, then needs to be fired and removed from the property.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Absolutely. I moved to a livery yard where the YO/ trainer lived on site. My €800 was left in a tack box without it being locked up, and no one had any issues.. It is a shame because something that is as small feed can manifest in to bigger things.

I wanted to say, as well, that reading through your thread brings back memories of exactly the same things I've asked myself and gone through. Bringing a school master back in to work, and taking on the youngster. It's amazing how it all seems like a jumbled mess until you get that super awesome light bulb moment and the jigsaw piece fits! Keep up with the awesome work


----------



## Dehda01

Just tell the BO. You don't need to say who you suspect, just that it is funny so much is gone in 2 days. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have been kinda following your threads, and have to speak up here. In no way shape or form should anyone be badgering you about riding your horse, and suspected thievery should be reported. Whatever is going on is interfering with your enjoyment of your horse and should have a stop put to it right away. And I know that it is easy for us to tell you to put your foot down, and harder for you to do it because we do not walk in your shoes, but small problems have a tendency to become bigger. Just let those in charge aware of what is going on, you do not have to be specific at this point, just mention what is bothering you without going into to much detail and see what happens next.


----------



## LoriF

I would just tell the B/O that Tessa's feed is disappearing at an alarming rate and let her figure it out.


----------



## Tazzie

Tihannah said:


> The amount that disappeared over only 2 days could have no way been overfeeding. I've seen the evening rations she's being given and they were always spot on.
> 
> Our suspicions - me and another boarder - are that it is the same girl who is asking to ride. She has a horse, then bought a pony for her 10 month daughter for xmas, yet is ALWAYS saying how she can't afford this or that. She told me a couple months ago about how skinny her horse had gotten because the friend who was keeping her wasn't feeding her. I wondered if she was buying the feed or just expecting the friend to feed her. When I let her know I was starting Tessa on supplements for AM feeding, her immediate response was, "I wish I could afford supplements for my horse!" She bought a $60 bridle off my boarder friend, and asked to make payments, and then my friend had to chase her down for the money. Soon after, she saw my post on a FB group for $300 dressage boots I was selling for $185 and immediately text me asking if I would take payments on them.:neutral: I told her no, because I needed to buy ones that fit, and I figured I'd never see all my money from her.
> 
> She is the only barn hand that works in the morning because the others are still in high school. I filled that container to the brim, and my guess is that she figured it would be a couple weeks before I even looked in it again and wouldn't be able to tell any was taken. How easy would it be to take feed from a boarding barn with plenty of it to keep your horses fed when you can't afford it?


Holy moley! She's a mother?? I was absolutely picturing this girl as a 16 year old girl with parents that are clueless about horses! Ya know, I'd love a pony for the kids. But the budget says "How about not right now?" Responsibility. You'd think she would learn it at some point....

I sure hope you do figure it out though! I'd absolutely mention it to the BO. They may make a broad statement to everyone working that the feed is disappearing and to keep an eye out for any suspicious activity. Perhaps it'd be enough to get her to stop.


----------



## carshon

Like others just started reading this thread (and loved every word!) And to say that you are not the only one that does not like other people rider her horse. My family just trail rides (no shows, no lessons etc) I grew up riding but am self taught. met a great guy (city boy) and plopped him on a horse and now he and my daughter and I all ride our local state parks together. We are all very very possessive of our horses. I do not ride their horses they do not ride mine. I have with hubbies permission let a friend ride his horse but would never do it without speaking to him.

I would be afraid this person would try to ride my horse when they know I am not there. 

As for the feed. Take a piece of chalk and mark a line on the feed box when you fill it next. Take a pic - you know how long your feed should last and the chalk line will help as a pic will look different at different angles.

Glad your new bit is working out. and thank you for posting. I really enjoy reading about your journey.


----------



## Tihannah

Miss Tessa D was NOT happy with me tonight! Lol.

So, you know, as a greenie, you like to think you're doing something right or well, and then you get on your member journal and you're like, "I did it! I did it!"

Ahhh, but then you ask someone like say... your TRAINER to get on your horse, and you see a completely different result than what you THOUGHT you were doing right?? No? Okay, maybe it's just me. Lol.

So I mentioned before that during my lesson last week, I asked my trainer to get on and ride Tess. She really made her work by bending properly and coming through. And, of course, I was certain that this is what I have been doing all this time as well! Well, when I went back and watched the video of her ride, and then my ride...well, let's just say it wasn't really the case.

So you know what I did?? I studied the video of my trainer riding Tess - what her hands were doing, what her seat was doing (what I could see anyway), her legs, etc. Then I went back and watched several other videos online (including Miss DanteDressageNerd!) and you know what I figured out?? My hands were too far back and my reins were too long! I couldn't push her forward into the bit and frame and hold it, because she had too much leeway to suck back and lose it!

Tonight I took her out into an open pasture area and turned on the stadium lights. She was a little nervous being out there at night by ourselves, but I kept her in work mode to where she didn't have time to think about it and jump at any shadows. Now I KNOW I've said this many times before, but this time I mean it! Lol. I FINALLY figured it out and she was FINALLY truly on the bit and coming over the back, but she WAS NOT happy with me! Lol. She couldn't believe I was making her REALLY work and I couldn't believe that I actually had her in the right frame! All I really had to do all this time was bring my hands further up her neck instead of right at the start of her withers where I usually keep them. I widened my outside rein just a bit and then leg yielded her into it and VOILA! I mean it worked almost instantly and I was amazed! Lol. We stayed at walk/trot, but we did figure 8's and serpentines, leg yielding in and out, and I was able to keep her rounded. A few times, she would try the low head dip, but I would just leg her forward and she would come out of it instantly.

I wanted to show my trainer SOO bad, but she was in the middle of a lesson with another student. As I rode I kept looking at our shadow on the ground and thinking, "OMG, we're doing it, we're doing it!!" And of course, as always, there was no one around to see it!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's really awesome!! I'm REALLY glad you're working so much out with her!! And it is hard with dressage because again SO much is in the small details and a lot of the details we don't even realize we're missing but we're missing. I'll say every time I've sat on a schoolmaster or something someone way better than me has trained and I'm like holy ell how did I not know about this? It's a really cool feeling and what's so awesome about dressage, it's all in the details and tiny things you may not even know that you do. It's really cool! You learn so much from instructors, so much from your own education, so much from the horses you ride and it just keeps building and building. 

But yes you'll always be like wow I feel like I'm doing so well and then you'll keep progressing and keep progressing and be like well how about that? And keep finding better and better ways to do something, it's cool. Keep going on the adventure, I'm really happy for you  you're doing great!


----------



## Tihannah

I thought of you a lot during my ride. Whenever I video myself and think I'm doing it right, I go back and watch and Tess is not really in the right frame. It "feels" like she's on the contact, but her nose is still in front of the vertical and she's not lifting and rounding her back like she should. 

Tonight, every time I glanced down at our shadow and saw that beautiful silhouette I thought, "We look like Cassie and Dante!"

The other thing I realized is that when she was truly coming over her back, the trot felt so smooth and my posting was so easy and seamless that I almost felt like I could just sit the trot. I'm excited because now that I FINALLY know how to get her in the frame, we can work more on keeping it and getting her used to getting softer on the contact.

Again... I LOVE dressage. I love that the learning is never ending and the improvement is endless. My only regret is that it took me so many years to discover it!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Aww thank you  that made me blush but I'm really glad you're getting it and having SO much success with Tessa. That's really awesome 

I really think it's amazing how fast you're catching onto dressage, that's really neat! 

Dressage is great, you're never done learning or improving.


----------



## Tihannah

Not much to report tonight. We had a "decent" ride - still trying to reach that consistency on the bit without a fight, but she did good. Had another barn hand declare that she wanted to ride Tess SO bad, mostly because "she's pretty and I want to see what its like". She's friends with the other girl. I just looked at her and said, "That's sweet, but she's in training, so no one rides her except me and my trainer."

After our ride, I took her in the covered arena and just let her free walk around with me. I tried to get some good pics, but she likes to stay close to Mom, so I got more blurry, "too close" shots than anything. Physically, she's getting better and stronger everyday and her body shows it. She truly is a doll, though, and I enjoy every moment spent with her. She's so incredibly sweet, loving and gentle that it overwhelms me sometimes. How did I possibly get so lucky with my first horse??


----------



## KigerQueen

SUCH a purdy mare!!! Friesians are always on my dream horse list (cant have just one dream horse lol). My goal is to one day own one. Glad you are loving her so much!


----------



## mkmurphy81

I've been enjoying following your journey. I love those moments when it all starts to click. I have to live vicariously through the horses on the forum because I've been horseless since I was 16... I'm 34 now. I should be able to get back to horses in another year or so. Not so patiently waiting now...

I just wanted to say, having someone else ride your horse isn't always bad for the horse... sometimes it's bad for the rider! NOTE: these two stories are from when I was a kid. These two horses were not serious show horses, and I never did have a real trainer. I was always present whenever anyone else rode my horse.

Horse #2 was the type that anyone could ride. I had trained her to be incredibly responsive. Reins were almost unnecessary. We did a little bit of everything: western, English, bareback, trails, jumps, you name it. A lot of the other (kid) boarders were into WP. One day, when I was riding English, one of my friends asked to ride my horse for a minute. She wanted to try English because she only rode WP. This girl was a very good rider, so I said sure. She did a little bit of w/t/c around, no problem. When she was ready to stop, she said "whoa." She meant it like most people mean it: in the next 2 seconds I'll really ask you to stop. I had never seen my horse slam on the breaks quite that fast. She almost dumped my friend right over her head. That saddle had no horn! Have you ever seen a horse laugh?

A few years before that, when I was 13, horse #1 was more conniving. She never should have been a kid's first horse, but we got along surprisingly well. She was an alpha mare, and I was the only one who outranked her. One day, a friend asked to ride her. This friend was an okay rider and had her own horse, she just wanted to try another one for fun. I said, "okay, but let me ride her first." I finished riding for the day and then took them to the round pen. I knew my horse tested riders, so I made sure she wasn't fresh and she didn't have room to bolt. Well, about the time my friend got her leg over the horse's back, the mare was flying around that round pen as fast as she could go. I was inside the pen, and the BO came over outside the pen. Between the two of us, there was nothing we could do to stop them. I was literally jumping in front of my horse to try to stop her. She called my bluff and kept running. Finally, the mare decided to stop. My poor friend was shaking as she got off. I immediately got on to straighten out the horse, but she just walked off calmly with her head bobbing like nothing had happened. She knew exactly what she could get away with, and there was nothing I could do about it. Oddly enough, no one else ever asked to ride her.

The moral of these stories: Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Tihannah

Hahaha! Those are great stories! Don't get me wrong, I'm not fully opposed to anyone riding her. There's actually 2 boarder friends of mine who are much more advanced riders than me, who I wouldn't mind having jump on her and giving her a go. But these two would be doing it as a favor for me and I know both me and Tess would benefit from them riding. They both have their own horses that are far more complicated than mine and both compete in eventing.

Neither would ever ride without me present and neither would ride her just for the sake of riding and "the looks" of the horse. Both know enough that they could evaluate the ride and give me good feedback and opinions on her.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tessa is looking really good! She's put on a TON of muscle. Her neck looks entirely different from what it used to. Good work! I'm also glad to hear you guys are making such a close bond. Always good to feel blessed and fortunate to have the horse in your life that you do, sometimes it just works out the way it's suppose to and you don't know how it happened. You're just grateful that it happened.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm sitting here getting all my tack cleaned and feeling really bummed about tomorrow. My guy is not coming. His truck is having problems, so he doesn't want to take it on the highway. If he rides with me, he'll be stuck out there all day because I'm leaving at 9am and don't ride till 3pm. I want to watch my trainer and a couple other upper level (3rd & 4th level) riders go and then we're having a sit down luncheon with the clinician. He refuses to be stuck out there all day, and since I'm the last rider to go, there will likely be no one there to take pictures or video for me. I ride Sunday too, but will be the first rider to go, so same situation. I guess it's my fault for being such an introvert and having so few friends. :-(

I am definitely buying that new Soloshot3 camera next month for my birthday...


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry to hear your guy isn't going out with you :/ but I have to say I understand. I don't think I'd want to be out all day if I wasn't into horses but that's a shame. Hopefully someone will be willing to video you! 

Also trust me, I totally understand the struggle of being an introvert. Just think about how much maintenance friendships are to sustain and how much drama a lot of people create. It will remind you why lol. But good luck in the clinic!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Have fun with your clinic!!! I'm sure you could ask some random bystander to film! They'd probably love to watch you ride a Friesian, so that could work!!


----------



## LoriF

Good luck at your clinic, its' going to be fun. 
Honestly, I don't like to bring people with me even to the barn if they don't have much interest in horses. I go for a reason and want to do my thing. They end up being bored and then I stress about that and leave early without doing what I wanted to do. It will probably be less stress on you if you guy isn't there. Bring your camera anyway, you might find somebody more than happy to take a little video or photos.


----------



## Tihannah

I couldn't sleep anymore. Too excited! Lol. I posted an ISO last night on FB to see if one of my local friends would be willing to come and get pics and video.
One of my coworkwer friends lives really close to the barn and offered to come! Yayyyy!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Have a good time! Make sure you get some pictures and upload them !


----------



## ChristineNJ

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Tihannah

*John Mason Clinic Day 1*

OMG!!!!! We had the BEST day!! Lol. I'm STILL giddy and glowing! Can you tell??

Even though I didn't ride till 3pm, I was at the barn by 8:30a to watch everyone else ride. It was great. I missed the one person I really wanted to see (3rd/4th Level rider), but got to watch everyone else. She is coming back to ride again tomorrow though. John Mason is AWESOME! My trainer bought lunch for everyone and we all got to sit down and chat with him. He told us about studying in Germany and all of the things he had to do. This guy is probably 25 or 26 years old TOPS, but his KNOWLEDGE is like someone who's been riding for 30 years! I mean he was SO good, that several people that rode today asked if they could get squeezed in for a 2nd ride tomorrow somehow.

One girl is pregnant and couldn't ride, so she just paid to have him ride her horse for her lesson instead. It was INCREDIBLE what he did on this horse in 30 minutes. Everyone just sat around in awe. Lol.

The thing I loved the most was that he knew exactly what each horse and rider needed after only a few minutes assessing them. He told me to stop trying to tackle so many things at once with Tess - keeping her on the contact, coming over the back, bending, etc, etc. He said that because Tess was a Friesian, that all I needed to focus on was her bending and maintaining a rhythm and the rest would fall into place. He said contact and coming over the back was easier for baroque breeds and would happen once I got the other stuff correct. Sure enough, he was right! Once I got her bending and in a steady pace, she EASILY came over the top and onto the contact! Then we working on maintaining directional control with pace and did walk/trot transitions, fast and slow trot transitions, then walk to halt transitions. It was amazing! Lol. I couldn't believe it. He taught me great little tricks for getting her to bend - "Just twist your inside wrist like your turning a key!" and VOILA, she was bending!  He also said that he really liked Tess and thought we were a very good fit together.

We were the last ones to ride today and got to hang out a bit after everyone else left. He took my trainer's eventing horse out for a spin, and again, another awe moment. My trainer mainly does jumping with this horse and she's a big, powerful Holsteiner mare, but after 10-15 minutes, John had her looking like an upper level dressage horse. He said he wanted to take her home! Lol.

Tomorrow I will be the first one to ride at 8:45a and I can't wait!!! Pics below!!

Me and Tess w/ John after our ride 




 

My girl did SO good!!








Our halt transition


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's absolutely awesome!! I'm SO glad to hear you had such an excellent day and ride. Clinics are a lot of fun!! You get so much out of them. You and Tessa look lovely together. Those are some really good pictures, I'm kinda jealous you really look like your beaming with joy. It sounds like a successful venture, I hope tomorrow is just as good. And glad you were able to get some pictures


----------



## Golden Horse

Liking this on this thread as well! More pics tomorrow please!


----------



## Tihannah

Today was another awesome day at the clinic even though I didn't get any pics or video of me and Tess. We were the first to ride, so there wasn't really anyone there to shoot for me. My trainer went after me and had to get her horse tacked up and warmed up.

Our lesson was fantastic though and Tess pretty much retained everything from the day before. We actually rode into the arena on the bit and she was so much easier to keep through this time around. We did a lot of building on yesterday's lesson, but I think our crowning moment was trotting down the long straight with Tess on the bit AND bent to the inside!! Lol. Our first time ever. We did laterals with ease and John gave us a good workout. It was fairly warm today and by the end of it, we were both sweating! 

After our ride, I ended up staying the entire day just hanging out, learning, and watching other people ride. The feedback from Day 1 was so good that my trainer had to add an additional 4 rides to the schedule! SO many people showed up throughout the day just to sit and watch. Poor John looked exhausted by the end of it, but he was great with every rider and horse and everyone came away happy and enlightened. It was awesome watching the amazement and joy on people's faces as he helped them work through things in the saddle and they accomplished a new feat. For me, it was an all day learning experience.

There were so many different kinds of horses and it was great listening to him explain to each rider the different approach they needed to take to get their horses properly through. He saw some of the weaknesses that we, including my trainer, couldn't see in our horses and showed us how to fix the things that our horses were cheating their way through. During every lesson and every ride, you would see the rider just grinning over and over say, "Wow, that was amazing! It's never felt like that!"

Tomorrow we both get a day off, but I really can't wait to get back in the saddle and build on what we've learned. My trainer just raved about how well we did. I feel like we accomplished so much this weekend and finally reached the next step in our riding. :loveshower:


----------



## Golden Horse

I have a big smile here reading this


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Major Kudos!! That's really awesome!! Clinics are really incredible, especially when you get someone good who is articulate, informative and really wants to help the riders. I'm really happy for you, it sounds like a marvelous weekend  it's always uplifting and inspiring to have rides or lessons like that. It's like the more you learn, the more you want to learn because your horizons have just expanded and you want to seize and absorb all that you can!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Very excited to hear about the clinic and see some pictures of you two! You really are a nice pair!


----------



## Bondre

Wonderful! I too am smiling reading this.  You both look fantastic - and you look as if you and Tessa have been together for years rather than just a couple of months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

You guys look great! And reading how the weekend went makes me smile too! He sounds like a good person to learn from!


----------



## Tihannah

*Exciting News!!*

The next few months are going to be super exciting for me and Tess. Today my trainer/BO posted a list of upcoming events for the next several months and I am so excited!!

First, John Mason has already agreed and booked to come back and do another clinic on May 7th & 8th! The response from his clinic was overwhelmingly positive and we simply cannot wait to have him back again!

On Feb 20th, my trainer has arranged a "mock" schooling show. Her trainer will judge and we will get 2 runs. In the first, we will run through the dressage test of our choice and then receive scores. The senior trainer will then give us a 10-15 min critique and lesson on what we need to improve, and then we will get a 2nd run through for final scores. This is going to be awesome for those of us who have never shown and give us an idea of what to expect.

April 30th we will host a real schooling show!

In April and June, Jodie Kelly (GP rider) will be hosting clinics. I did one with her last October on Sidney (my lease), but it felt like a waste since Sidney was so limited in ability. Looking forward to getting another shot at it. 

Our barn is finally coming alive again! My trainer took over as BO last October after the original owner decided to retire. She'd been running the barn for 30yrs and I think all the shows/events just got too tiring for her. Everyone is super excited for all the events lined up this year. Besides the dressage stuff, they are also doing 3 jumping/eventing clinics and 2 shows. I think the best part is that because we are boarders, we don't have to worry have hauling, and all the extra fees that come with traveling to other clinics and shows.

I've decided to set a few goals for me and Tess from now until May when Mason returns. First, I'd like to lose a few lbs and start working out more. I hate that I don't feel comfortable tucking my shirt into my breeches, but come May, it's going to be way too hot to hide behind a sweater! For Tess, I want to get her stronger with more muscle and be able to accomplish some decent canter work. I would also like to get some decent transitions out of us and be able to maintain a steady contact on the bit.

All the other stuff between now and May is a bonus. I really want to show John Mason how much we've improved in that time and built on what he taught us. That guy is so cool and I pretty much hung out with him all weekend. I want to be glued to his hip and just suck all the knowledge I can out of his brain! Lol.


----------



## LoriF

It's awesome that you guys had such a great time, I'm a little jealous lol. I knew Tess would do good for you.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> It's awesome that you guys had such a great time, I'm a little jealous lol. I knew Tess would do good for you.


I remember you being one of my few supporters in the original thread when I was considering her for purchase. Thank you. There has not been a single day since I got her that I have regretted my decision. I honestly don't think I could've found a better match in my price range for what I was looking for and wanting. She is simply my heart.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It sounds like you have a lot of really cool stuff to look forward to! Can't wait to see the updates on those, as we all know times rolls on way too fast and it'll be April and May before we blink an eye!!

I like your goals, they sound very productive and achievable. lol I also like the "glued to his hip and pick his brain" lol I felt the same way around a clinician we used to have come out once a month, like please tell me your secrets! I want to ride like you lol.


----------



## Tihannah

*Lesson Gone Wrong...*

I'm so PI**ED at myself right now. I don't know why, at my age, I suddenly have a hard time opening my mouth and saying what I KNOW is right or wrong. When I was younger, I was a firecracker, and God help the person that crossed me.

We had our lesson bumped up to tonight because my trainer has other plans for tomorrow. No biggie. I'm flexible.

We are still on a high from the clinic last weekend, and I think my trainer is just as taken with John Mason and his classical training method as I am. She said they had dinner that Sunday night before he left and she was telling him how I just started REALLY learning dressage and riding last summer and that I work very hard to learn and improve. He told her he was very impressed with what I'd accomplished in such a short amount of time and found it remarkable that I stayed the entire day both days to watch everyone ride, ask questions, and learn. He also said that he thinks I have a great build and form for riding and that he thinks I will get very good at it. I was BEAMING when she told me this. 

So on that note, the lesson started out amazing. Tess was being a superstar - on the bit, round, and bending easily. We did several laps around the arena in both directions and she stayed on the contact the entire time. I was simply amazed and remarked that I couldn't believe this was even the same giraffe-necked horse I couldn't get to bend or go in the direction I wanted just 2 months ago! I was very proud of her and after probably 8-10 laps around the arena at trot, she finally released us to free rein walk. I wanted to hug Tess she did so well.

So here's the thing most already know. Tess is about to be 18 years old and I'm bringing her back into work after a year and a half of being a pasture pet. She lost A LOT of muscle in that time, but is slowly gaining it back. Never the less, I think it's important not to push her too hard. John recommended that I give her frequent breaks in between exercises to let her stretch and relax and until she'd built up the muscle that she needed to properly carry herself over the back, it wouldn't help to push her too much.

So the break my trainer gave us had to be less than a minute before she told me to gather her back up and get ready to trot again. As soon as I gathered up the reins, I could tell Tess wasn't ready. She instantly braced and sucked back against the contact. That is when my trainer went into drill sergeant mode and started demanding that I get her together and make her drop her head and get round. She was trying to use key phrases that John used, but she was barking at us to get it done! Tess fought me for a good 15 minutes - resisting the contact and hollowed out, while at the same time my trainer barked at me to PUSH HER! MAKE HER! TAKE CONTROL! She was telling me that I had to remember what John taught me and I had to make her do it and make it happen.

John DID NOT push us in this way. He talked us through it and encouraged us. He inserted a lot of walk breaks in our lesson and recognized when my horse was done.

For the next 20 minutes she would not let us stop trotting. She made me trot her in small circles for 10 minutes trying to get her to bend and drop her head. It didn't work, so she had us continue to trot around the arena and then do bigger circles on each end. At one point she made me hold a whip in each hand and kept telling me to smack her. Tess was exhausted, but I had to keep pushing her, or she'd yell that I was letting her get away with it. She did end up dropping her head a few times, but she never held it.

Now I MAY be wrong here, but my understanding is that the head only drops when the horse is coming over the back, unless they're cheating, of course. In my mind, Tess wasn't dropping her head because she was tired and COULDN'T come over her back anymore. She was just bracing and trying to push through it. When I rode with John he kept saying, "I don't care what the head is doing. All we care about is getting her to bend and using her hind end. Once we get that working, all else will fall into place." But the whole time, my training was barking, "Get her to drop that head! MORE! She needs to drop it more!" And I simply couldn't make her do it because she didn't have the strength! 

The worst part is, after 20 min of continuous trot work, she wanted us to canter. I could hear Tess panting heavily, and I told her that I didn't know if she could handle it and that our senior trainer recommended that we do canter work at the beginning of our lessons so we don't wear her out. Her immediate response was, "You can't move on to canter work until you get the other stuff down first! She's fine, let's go!"

It was awful. She couldn't keep a canter for more than a few strides and just kept giving me a fast trot and my trainer kept pushing and pushing. Finally I told her to just let me try in a circle on one side of the arena. We do this when we practice our dressage test and Tessa knows that she just has to get that one small circle. She instantly knew what I was doing and gave me one final push and gave me the canter my trainer was pushing for. I looked at her and said, "That's it. She's done."

My trainer went on to lecture me that the canter was not good and we were nowhere near where we needed to be. We've done VERY little canter work because she's just not strong enough yet to carry her hind end. My trainer had to leave as soon as we were done, so I just walked her around the arena letting her cool off and feeling like pond scum. Tess just wanted out of there so bad and kept trying to go to the gate.

This is NOT what I wanted for her. I want her to enjoy being ridden as much as I enjoy riding. I want her to learn and get stronger. I DO NOT want her to associate me with being pushed like this to do what she's not physically capable of doing right now. I HATE myself for not refusing my trainer. The whole time I got the feeling that she was trying to make us live up to some image she was trying to create for when he comes back. To show him what she's accomplished with her students. I've never had a lesson with her like this and I hated it. My poor Tess.

Tomorrow I'm not gonna ride her at all. I'm sure she will be sore, so I'm just going to bring lots of treats and groom her and play with her on the ground in the arena. I'm a terrible horse mom. I'm supposed to protect her and I failed miserably tonight. Miserably.:sad:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really sorry to hear about that lesson. I was kinda mad reading (I know I shouldn't) but that makes me mad. Horseback riding/dressage should not be pressure, stress and make it happen now. There is a time and place for that but that is not IMO a technique that applies to you or Tess. I think you have to push yourself reasonably but not too allow her walk breaks or reward her for good work. And just keep pressing the issue and pressuring her isn't right. If you're going to do intense work, get in, get done ask for what you can and let them rest. It shouldn't be long, we are asking a lot from them and if a horse is fatigued they will make mistakes and won't do as well. It has to be built upon to keep the horse able, motivated and wanting to work. To me it's all about keeping the horse's motivation, trust and wanting to do it. Plus a lot of bad tension comes from unnecessary pressure. I don't like when instructors yell excessively (unless necessary) my trainer has some students she has to yell at to get them to wake up and motivated but for most us no.

You're learning and it can be hard to stand up to someone who you've seen as your guide and trainer for so long and to hear her do this. It's hard to talk back to someone who has been your guide and coach. Trust me I've had rides like this too with old trainers and felt bad for not sticking up for my horse. I eventually learned how but at the time I thought well this person knows more than I do, they wouldn't ask me to do anything wrong. And eventually it became this isn't fair, this isn't right but I learned how to talk back. One time I felt so bad about it, I made sure I spoke up and I still do in lessons. If Dante feels like he's getting muscularly fatigued I'll say something, he can be pushed some but he needs to be rewarded for his efforts just like anyone.

But don't beat yourself up about it. Take this experience and make it remind you to stick up for her the next time. This time has passed but next time you'll be a firecracker.


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you, Cassie. You really nailed the way I was feeling at the time. She is light years ahead of me as far as knowledge and experience, so it makes you feel like she knows better and how can I argue or protest something she's trying to teach me? But I know my horse, and I know she tries. REALLY tries to please and do what I ask of her. I totally get needing to push her sometimes. John pushed us at the end of our lesson, but it wasn't like this. He was like, "C'mon! You can do it! You've got it!" And as soon as we did it, he praised us and said, "She's done. Give her a pat."

Tonight was just DO IT, DO IT, DO IT! MAKE HER OBEY! Tess is not that kind of horse. She doesn't know how to refuse. She gets tired or confused, but she won't just outright NOT try to do something.

The worst part was after I put her back in her stall and went back to clean up and put everything away, I went back to kiss her goodnight. She always comes to the stall door to get love before I leave and I kiss her muzzle and say goodnight. She wouldn't come tonight. She was done with me. :-(


----------



## Bondre

So sorry to hear about that awful lesson. I totally understand your hesitation to challenge your trainer, but it sounds like she was off on a different planet to you and Tess in that lesson. She should have been able to see that her approach was incorrect and tried something different. Maybe from the ground it was less apparent that Tess wasn't responding because she couldn't? In which case it is down to you as the rider to tell your trainer that she is asking too much. 

But I honestly think that if the trainer its worth her salt, she should have picked up on the problem and changed her approach accordingly, rather than creating the problem herself through her blind insistence.

I do hope that Tessa doesn't suffer a setback because of this. I am sure she will forgive you, but you really don't want to be giving her bad associations with work. Don't let yourself be intimidated or browbeaten again. Your horse is worth more than the risk of p***ing off your trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ughhh I am in the club of "mad whilst reading your lesson recall" 

That sounds like a trainer who is borrowing methods she doesn't understand. As in, she only sees the finished product but is going about it wrong to get you there.

I'm sorry it was such a crappy lesson.


----------



## LoriF

Awe, poor Tessa. The good thing is that you recognized what happened. I don't know how many lessons you take per week, but I would give the girl a break Maybe a day of rest, a couple of days just fooling around in the arena or just out for a leisurely walk about the property. Talk to your trainer and tell her your thoughts on this.


----------



## LoriF

I tend to be a bit outspoken. Sometimes people appreciate it sometimes they don't. If it were me, I would just say to the trainer, "That had to be one of the worst lessons ever". Give her something to think about.


----------



## Tihannah

I lesson once a week, but usually ride 5 days a week depending on weather. I will not work her at all tonight. I am also going to start just hacking out with her one day a week instead of riding. She is also getting another Smartpak supplement delivery tomorrow that is supposed to help build muscle mass. I hope it will be good for her and help make her stronger.


----------



## Dehda01

Part of this can be learning how to work with Friesians work ethic and building their condition. They will never be able to have the condition or work ethic of a tb/wb/arab. It took be a bit to learn this as well. There is only so much of a well that you can take from before you have to give them a walking/breathing break- even on a well-conditioned Friesian. You and your trainer will need to find Tessa's well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about that lesson. I was kinda mad reading (I know I shouldn't) but that makes me mad. Horseback riding/dressage should not be pressure, stress and make it happen now. There is a time and place for that but that is not IMO a technique that applies to you or Tess. I think you have to push yourself reasonably but not too allow her walk breaks or reward her for good work. And just keep pressing the issue and pressuring her isn't right. If you're going to do intense work, get in, get done ask for what you can and let them rest. It shouldn't be long, we are asking a lot from them and if a horse is fatigued they will make mistakes and won't do as well. It has to be built upon to keep the horse able, motivated and wanting to work. To me it's all about keeping the horse's motivation, trust and wanting to do it. Plus a lot of bad tension comes from unnecessary pressure. I don't like when instructors yell excessively (unless necessary) my trainer has some students she has to yell at to get them to wake up and motivated but for most us no.
> 
> You're learning and it can be hard to stand up to someone who you've seen as your guide and trainer for so long and to hear her do this. It's hard to talk back to someone who has been your guide and coach. Trust me I've had rides like this too with old trainers and felt bad for not sticking up for my horse. I eventually learned how but at the time I thought well this person knows more than I do, they wouldn't ask me to do anything wrong. And eventually it became this isn't fair, this isn't right but I learned how to talk back. One time I felt so bad about it, I made sure I spoke up and I still do in lessons. If Dante feels like he's getting muscularly fatigued I'll say something, he can be pushed some but he needs to be rewarded for his efforts just like anyone.
> 
> But don't beat yourself up about it. Take this experience and make it remind you to stick up for her the next time. This time has passed but next time you'll be a firecracker.


Oh good, I wasn't the only one mad at that trainer (sorry if others responded too, didn't get past Dante's!) That was wrong. Flat out WRONG! That is the fastest way for you and your horse to resent working in my opinion. What's worse is your trainer should know better! Yes, pushing is good, to an extent. And with holding walk breaks?? Good lord. In the show ring they essentially put in a walk break in the lower levels (free walk!) so why would you with hold that in training?? How is she ever supposed to know she was good? A pat only goes so far, but it sounds like she was so drill sergeant like that I'd be surprised if she ever said "pet her!"

I'd do a lot of stretching with her. Maybe even hop on bareback and just walk and stretch? I know after a hard workout the last thing I'd want to do is just stand around. Bareback you probably wouldn't work really, just take up contact (aka she reaches for the bit) and then let her follow the bit down and out for a good stretch.

I'm sorry it was such a disaster  I would definitely work on speaking up for your horse. I know my trainer will make sure we get our money's worth, which is why I won't take Izzie there until she's in shape. But we still do LOTS of walk breaks and ALWAYS a stretchy trot at the end. It's how a good trainer should teach IMO.


----------



## Tazzie

Tihannah said:


> I lesson once a week, but usually ride 5 days a week depending on weather. I will not work her at all tonight. I am also going to start just hacking out with her one day a week instead of riding. She is also getting another Smartpak supplement delivery tomorrow that is supposed to help build muscle mass. I hope it will be good for her and help make her stronger.


Yes, a hack out is a fabulous idea! It kind of helps recharge their minds and is SO helpful when you get back to the arena. And smartpak is the best! I haven't used the muscle mass one, but I have Izzie enrolled in the ColiCare program, on a vitamin and mineral, and a hoof supplement. They are SO easy to use and the company is a dream to work with!

I'm sure she will enjoy some loving tonight. And I'm sure she'll be ok when you get a real ride in. You know you have to ride back to front, so I'm sure you'll have a better ride when Tess realizes you're not going to just keep pushing and trying to drag her head down yourself!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> Yes, a hack out is a fabulous idea! It kind of helps recharge their minds and is SO helpful when you get back to the arena. And smartpak is the best! I haven't used the muscle mass one, but I have Izzie enrolled in the ColiCare program, on a vitamin and mineral, and a hoof supplement. They are SO easy to use and the company is a dream to work with!
> 
> I'm sure she will enjoy some loving tonight. And I'm sure she'll be ok when you get a real ride in. You know you have to ride back to front, so I'm sure you'll have a better ride when Tess realizes you're not going to just keep pushing and trying to drag her head down yourself!


I've also been considering a hoof supplement. I pulled her back shoes when she arrived, but they haven't been doing well, so I've been considering adding Farrier's formula to her supplement pack?


----------



## Dehda01

I am of the KISS method when it comes to supplements. Too many people over supplement, and it just gets peed and defecated out. You already have her on a premium grain. You could put her on a smartcombo option, but you really don't need to make things more complicated. Just give her TIME. Don't change too many variables at once
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I'm just worried because she keeps chipping off the outer walls of her back hooves. Maybe I should just get some venice turpentine to apply to the bottom and edges to help harden them? My previous farrier recommended it.


----------



## Tazzie

If you're going to use something on the feet, I'd use Keratex. That's what we used because Izzie's feet were so soft. It really made a huge difference to her feet, but you really have to stay on it (which I couldn't guarantee she did since for a while far too many different people feed). Least that's what my previous farrier recommended, and he's the one Rood & Riddle stole from us for their podiatry department. We have Izzie on SmartDigest Ultra Pellets (cheapest they have that enrolls her in ColiCare, which, as a show horse, I wanted and helps reduce the risk of ulcers), SmartHoof Pellets since I believe it was cheaper than Farriers Formula and has the same components (at least last time I checked, or at least close enough), and Vita Plus since I'm not convinced she gets all she needs from her hay and grain (and we say a very visible difference after putting it on her).

I do agree a lot of people over supplement, but we have noticed a difference in Izzie having her on the three things mentioned. We do use keratex if it's been a VERY wet season since it does help to harden her feet (and my farrier knew exactly when we'd stop using it, which proves it does make a difference). He flat out told me if I had the choice between turpentine and keratex, to use keratex.

That's just my $0.02 though. I know plenty of horses that seem fine without supplements. We just ask a lot of Izzie and in return want to make sure we're keeping her as healthy as we possibly can.


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> If you're going to use something on the feet, I'd use Keratex. That's what we used because Izzie's feet were so soft. It really made a huge difference to her feet, but you really have to stay on it (which I couldn't guarantee she did since for a while far too many different people feed). Least that's what my previous farrier recommended, and he's the one Rood & Riddle stole from us for their podiatry department. We have Izzie on SmartDigest Ultra Pellets (cheapest they have that enrolls her in ColiCare, which, as a show horse, I wanted and helps reduce the risk of ulcers), SmartHoof Pellets since I believe it was cheaper than Farriers Formula and has the same components (at least last time I checked, or at least close enough), and Vita Plus since I'm not convinced she gets all she needs from her hay and grain (and we say a very visible difference after putting it on her).
> 
> I do agree a lot of people over supplement, but we have noticed a difference in Izzie having her on the three things mentioned. We do use keratex if it's been a VERY wet season since it does help to harden her feet (and my farrier knew exactly when we'd stop using it, which proves it does make a difference). He flat out told me if I had the choice between turpentine and keratex, to use keratex.
> 
> That's just my $0.02 though. I know plenty of horses that seem fine without supplements. We just ask a lot of Izzie and in return want to make sure we're keeping her as healthy as we possibly can.


Reviews on it are fantastic. I think I try the Keratex. Does it come with an application brush? How do you apply it?


----------



## Tazzie

Yup, it has an application brush in it. You put it on the sole of the hoof (do NOT put it on the frog!) and on the outside of the hoof, making sure to get the edges (when we are holding it up to do the sole I go around the edge of the hoof and up the outside a bit so I can keep the brush clean). I do think it's well worth the money if the hooves are chipping due to them being too soft. It of course takes a while to show real improvement, but I know we saw it! You have to do it daily for a week, and then either every other day or just twice a week. I can't remember exactly. The directions are on the box  just don't do it on the frog!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I apologize Im on my phone, so hard to go through everything but I understand. Sometimes they're just exhausted or need time to themselves, I don't think Tess would hold a grudge like Dante but it will be better. Just remember tomorrow is a new day and you'll know better for next time. Gotta make mistakes to learn, unfortunate part of life lessons. Can't go through it perfectly or smoothly.

Agree with what a lot of people have said. Again I'm on my phone, so difficult to reference but I'd definitely be straight forward but polite. No reason to make enemies or hostile relations. Big thing and I'm sure you know this too but learning when it's okay to be a spit fire and knowing when it's going to make life difficult for you. But I'd definitely have a chat with her and say look this isn't what I want for me and Tess. Pushing us harder isn't fair to Tess and is going to hold us back. I know I'm new to dressage but I know enough to know my horse doesn't need to be pressured without breaks, etc. We're here to have fun and get better, not go on with a horse whose spirit has been crushed. 

This is separate but part of what I love about good dressage is we don't break our horses to crush their spirits but to keep them motivated and eager to work as we are. I feel like that is a very important element and we must always work with the horses we have. Yes make them more obedient and cooperative but keep that spirit. I think it makes for better dressage horses. So as suggested hack out or hop on bareback and just have an encouraging, productive ride with lots of rewards and treats. I also ride with treats in my pocket at all times to feed Dante throughout a ride. Definitely helps keep him happy.

My trainer actually left a certain Olympic rider who is a TOTAL ******* because he mistreated and put SO much pressure on the horses. He bullies them but you'd watch him ride in the rig and his horses look classically trained and correct. You'd have no idea, he doesn't teach as rough as he rides (he also can ride very delicately and softly on hot sensitive horses) but she said she kept letting it happen because she thought he's an olympian, he knows what he's doing. And the first year I guess he was great but 2nd year he was a beast to the horses, so she left and went elsewhere but just saying it can happen to ANY of us. No matter how experienced or knowledgeable we may be. Just a note the trainer she was with does not represent the US, just so everyone knows lol. 

About supplements. I agree with keep it simple. Like with Dante I give him a smaller dose of a senior joint supplement with probiotics (best one and had all the ingredients I wanted but too high a dosage so lowered it) and a multi vitamin. Even though he's 6 I think a joint supplement is good preventative. During summer electrolytes. You also have to be careful with fat soluble vitamins and over dosing as some can be toxic if they receive too much like selenium for example. Simple is best, I've heard of horses getting sick from "too"many supplements. Plus they're expensive!!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> Yup, it has an application brush in it. You put it on the sole of the hoof (do NOT put it on the frog!) and on the outside of the hoof, making sure to get the edges (when we are holding it up to do the sole I go around the edge of the hoof and up the outside a bit so I can keep the brush clean). I do think it's well worth the money if the hooves are chipping due to them being too soft. It of course takes a while to show real improvement, but I know we saw it! You have to do it daily for a week, and then either every other day or just twice a week. I can't remember exactly. The directions are on the box  just don't do it on the frog!


Can you post a link to what you use? I found it on Amazon, but there's like 6 different versions of Keratex!


----------



## Tihannah

This is the one I'm looking at?

Robot Check

I don't know why it says Robot Check?? Lol.


----------



## Tazzie

The one you posted is the one we use  There is a hoof gel and a hoof hardener. I know with proper use it helped Izzie's feet A LOT. They have a spring in their field and she loves to play in it, so her feet needed that extra help! I find during the drier months we don't really need it, but months like this where it is constant wet and not much freezing we use a lot of it! It can get expensive, but I know it works well as I've seen first hand the results!


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> I'm just worried because she keeps chipping off the outer walls of her back hooves. Maybe I should just get some venice turpentine to apply to the bottom and edges to help harden them? My previous farrier recommended it.


I've done quite a bit of research on this. These are the things that I've found. Most horses are lacking in zinc and copper in their diets and are getting more than enough iron from their forage. Iron competes with copper for absorption. Horses need copper and zinc for great coats and hooves. What I've found that gives you the best bang for your buck is Focus HF it has the most copper and zinc and it also has biotin. This stuff has turned my girls around. California trace is a wonderful product as well but you would have to check on the selenium content in the forage she eats to make sure she would not be getting too much of that. Another product that I like for their hooves is Kevlar. Great for hooves that live in wet conditions. As someone else mentioned Keratex is a great product as well.


----------



## whisperbaby22

As far as the trainer thing goes, I am kind of reading between the lines and am thinking that the trainer wants push you because you have a horse that seems to be rare in your area, so if the trainer can get your horse doing well rapidly, the trainer's chache will go up, and the trainer can point to your horse and say, "I was to trainer of this winning horse". Just follow your own plan.

As far as foot supplements, by all means try everything, but my old horse never improved until I finally got access to good fodder. Supplements did nothing except make his tail grow.


----------



## Tihannah

I ordered the Keratex and it should be here Saturday. I don't want to load her down with too many supplements at once, but she does need something for her hooves. That stuff is expensive for such a small bottle, but I hope it works for her!


----------



## Tazzie

It can last a fair amount, so don't worry  Just make sure you use as directed! I hope you see an improvement!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Could you also take updated clear hoof pics? Cracking sounds like peripheral loading AKA wall is too high and or flared.

(STILL a newbie, so please do not assume I'm a professional posters other than Tihanna)


----------



## Tihannah

whisperbaby22 said:


> As far as the trainer thing goes, I am kind of reading between the lines and am thinking that the trainer wants push you because you have a horse that seems to be rare in your area, so if the trainer can get your horse doing well rapidly, the trainer's chache will go up, and the trainer can point to your horse and say, "I was to trainer of this winning horse". Just follow your own plan.
> 
> As far as foot supplements, by all means try everything, but my old horse never improved until I finally got access to good fodder. Supplements did nothing except make his tail grow.


I honestly think it has more to do with how well her students responded from working with the clinician. He really helped make a lot of breakthroughs with people in only 2 days. Another of her students just posted on FB today that for the first time, she was able to get her horse evenly on the contact on both reins. She's had the horse for 4 years and he was able to teach her this in 45 min.

My trainer said she also expressed to him that she felt like she wasn't teaching proper methods after watching him work with us. He told her she was doing great and that it was really just an American training thing. Training classical methods in Germany for 3 years with some of the best of the best really gave him a step up.

So now, I feel like she's trying to over compensate to prove she's helped us advance more by the time he returns. I just don't think she's going about it the right way.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Could you also take updated clear hoof pics? Cracking sounds like peripheral loading AKA wall is too high and or flared.
> 
> (STILL a newbie, so please do not assume I'm a professional posters other than Tihanna)


I will try to get some tonight when I go out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I honestly think it has more to do with how well her students responded from working with the clinician. He really helped make a lot of breakthroughs with people in only 2 days. Another of her students just posted on FB today that for the first time, she was able to get her horse evenly on the contact on both reins. She's had the horse for 4 years and he was able to teach her this in 45 min.
> 
> My trainer said she also expressed to him that she felt like she wasn't teaching proper methods after watching him work with us. He told her she was doing great and that it was really just an American training thing. Training classical methods in Germany for 3 years with some of the best of the best really gave him a step up.
> 
> *So now, I feel like she's trying to over compensate to prove she's helped us advance more by the time he returns. I just don't think she's going about it the right way*.


That's exactly what I thought!

My post:

Ughhh I am in the club of "mad whilst reading your lesson recall" 

That sounds like a trainer who is borrowing methods she doesn't understand. As in, she only sees the finished product *but is going about it wrong to get you there.*

I'm sorry it was such a crappy lesson.


----------



## Tihannah

I decided to go ahead and ride tonight since I didn't go out last night, but we went out into the open pasture instead of the arena. Tessa is bit more forward when we ride out there at night, even though there's lighting, cause she's slightly nervous in the dark. I like her better at this pace and we had a good ride.

As usual we started out good, took a nice walk break, and then started up again. She immediately went into bracing and sucking back on me. I tried my best at both walk and trot to get her through it, but she was NOT having it. So you know what I did? I made her canter! We did maybe 6 strides at canter and that was all it took to knock the fight out of her! Lol. After that she pretty much said, "Fine!" and we went back into work mode. We struggled keeping the contact consistent at first, so I kept her at the walk for maybe 15 - 20 min and we just worked through it. She has the tendency to lean too hard on the bit and then dip behind the vertical, but she never came back up to the giraffe neck. I worked hard to keep my hands steady and leg yield her when she tried to be too heavy or dip behind the vertical. I had to be quick and stay on top of her movement and made sure to give her praise when she was correct and after about 15 min of working through it, she finally started to understand. After that we picked up the trot, and it was lovely. She stayed through and on the bit on both leads. Only a couple times did she try to go behind the vertical. I corrected and she immediately adjusted. It was really nice and we ended on a good note.

Tess is not a difficult horse. I honestly believe that she just needs clear communication and time to understand what you're asking of her. When she came to me, she had never really been asked to bend, or leg yield, or maintain contact on the bit. In only 2 months time, as a green rider, I have managed to teach her these things and she gets better every day. I don't think the "drill sergeant" technique will ever work with her. She just doesn't learn well that way and I can't "force" her to do something she doesn't understand. 

Anyhow, it got pretty chilly tonight, for MS anyway, so I got her bundled up before I put her back in her stall. She was, again, very loving after our ride and I spoiled her with plenty of carrots (her favorite). Before I left, I went to her and she gave me her usual muzzle kiss before I left. I felt like we were in a good place again. 

I snapped this before she went back in her stall. She's so cute!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree she is darling.

And I think that's a pretty accurate assessment. She is not a horse that needs to be drilled or will ever go well being drilled. She's already a willing, obedient and motivated horses who doesn't need it. But I'm glad you had what sounds like a really nice ride after your last one. I'm really glad it ended on a positive note and you both felt good about it. Sometimes the best thing. Just having a good, solid trust building ride. 

And you've done a really nice job with her. You really should be proud!!


----------



## mkmurphy81

I'm glad you had a good ride and were able to push through her attitude when you needed to.

I agree that your trainer was pushing too hard. I wonder if she's feeling a lot of pressure to train her students as well as John did at the clinic? Put yourself in her shoes. She's been training you and other students for months and years. Now this new guy comes in and has her students performing so much better after only a day or two. She may feel like she should have been able to do that. Maybe she's heard or imagined criticism from other students along those lines. Maybe she's afraid of loosing students because now they know there are better trainers out there. I'm not excusing her behavior; I'm just trying to understand possible reasons behind it. I also think you need to speak up if it happens again.


----------



## KigerQueen

You might want to remind your trainer that you did not want to become competitive and your horse dose not respond well to being drilled. it seems like she undid all that the other trainer accomplished with you two. maybe tell your trainer you feel that way about the ride. 

Glad you had a good ride with her and she is happy with you again . she sounds like the perfect first horse and she is already teaching you alot.


----------



## Tihannah

mkmurphy81 said:


> I'm glad you had a good ride and were able to push through her attitude when you needed to.
> 
> I agree that your trainer was pushing too hard. I wonder if she's feeling a lot of pressure to train her students as well as John did at the clinic? Put yourself in her shoes. She's been training you and other students for months and years. Now this new guy comes in and has her students performing so much better after only a day or two. She may feel like she should have been able to do that. Maybe she's heard or imagined criticism from other students along those lines. Maybe she's afraid of loosing students because now they know there are better trainers out there. I'm not excusing her behavior; I'm just trying to understand possible reasons behind it. I also think you need to speak up if it happens again.


I think that's EXACTLY how she feels. She was just as taken back with this clinician as the rest of us and she actually took 3 lessons with him. But at the same time, I think the experience made her feel lacking in her training ability. She's always stressed to me that riding and learning dressage is supposed to FUN. Whenever I would get frustrated with myself, she would tell me to take a step back and think about how much I've accomplished. But that night...she made me feel like I was preparing for a big show and not doing what I needed to do to be successful.

I went out today and rode Tessa in the pasture again and made another revelation. She performs better on grass than in our arena. We even did some pretty decent canter work today! We have beach type sand in both our covered arena and our dressage arena and its very deep in some areas. I find it difficult to even walk through, so I can't imagine how it is for the horses. I've been doing some research after seeing pics of a Cassie's arena and sand seems to be the worst footing you can put in an arena and everyone advises against it. I read that it can cause damage to the horse's tendons. Yet my barn has been using it for years and my trainer gives 90% of her lessons on this footing.

Trying to practice tests in the dressage arena can be difficult because of the sand build up along the rails. But what can I do about it?? Tell her she needs to spend $3k to replace it with proper footing??:neutral:

So anyhow, I've decided I'm going to avoid the arenas as much as possible with Tess and just continue to school her in the grassy areas. I need her to build strength and I don't think it helps if she's struggling to dig herself out of sand dunes.

P.S.
I'm adding this as a marker so that I can track her progress -

*1. I did the first application of Keratex today. I should've gotten pics. I'm not sure how long it takes, but I'm really hoping to see some good results based on the reviews.

2. I also started her on the Smartpak muscle mass supplement today as well. Majority of the reviewers said they saw results within 30 days and some of the 'Before and After' pics were incredible. Today is Feb 6th so took pics and will follow up with results/progress in the first week of March.

3. The chiropractor emailed me the other day and asked if he can go ahead and come out tomorrow instead of the 19th...at 5pm! The freakin Superbowl starts at 5:30 and I'm really rooting for the Broncos! Ah, the sacrifices we make for our horses. He's going to do an evaluation and whatever adjustments she made need. I know she is stiff, so I really hope this helps her.
*
I really want to spend many years with this incredible mare, and feel like I need to do whatever is necessary to keep her healthy and happy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yep Sky hurt himself with deep sand footing at an old barn we were at. It was so stressful for me too, so I'm glad my new barn is not using it.

You should propose the barn sets up a suggestions box, somehow, and slide that request in there


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree deep sand footing is not ideal. I haven't been at a barn with deep sand footing in a LONG time. I don't recall having any issues but I remember we never jumped on it. 

With your trainer, if she feels like she's not good enough because John was able to get SO much more out of her clients. She should remember that everyone thinks and learns differently and sometimes hearing the same thing said by someone else is going to make a difference because they explain it differently or have a better exercise to show the student the concept. Clinics are also not designed like training programs, some people who are AWESOME clincians are not great day to day coaches. Like my favorite clinician who is also my friend I don't think he's as good of a day to day coach but he's the best clinician I've ever worked with. My trainer who is in FL and taught me last weekend she treated our two sessions more like a clinic than a day to day session. Clinics are structured differently because 1 the clinician doesn't have an intimate understand of you or your horse and 2 it's meant to instill a few or several key lessons in a short period of time. They're meant to be in intense and push you outside of the envelope and be more challenging than a regular lesson. A regular lesson program SHOULDN'T be structured like a clinic, once in a while it's OKAY to put on the pressure and increase the expectations but day to day pushing and challenging like that will DESTROY good horses and riders. Basically what I'm getting at is a working system of training should be without too much pressure, a little to develop and build on skills but not like a clinic which is once in a while and meant to be like an explosion of new information and challenges if that makes sense. Clinicians also pick out things that are most important to them and EVERY clinician and instructor will be different on what they bring to the table. 

My trainer had a Lady one year take over her lessons and clients horses while she went to Florida (the lady she has now who is currently training me is a million times better). But this Lady ONLY cares about her ego which is why she's a pretty rider but ineffective. She won't let anyone really constructively coach her. If anyone met her they'd think she was the nicest, kindest, gentlest lady but she's a snake in the grass (won't elaborate). She's big on being classical and "pure" to classical methods only (this is also why her horses are never properly through, have tons of training holes and have behavioral problems they shouldn't). I'm not against classical at all, I'm trained in a classical based system but I am not impressed with what I've seen from traditional style training without any adaptation to encourage throughness, suppleness or total connection. She tried to tell my trainer not to bring in clinicians because then the students will spend their money on the clinician rather than herself and my trainer's response was I'm bringing clinicians in to help my clients improve, not to pick their pocket or boost my ego. The point of the clinic is for my students to learn something.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Exactly. While I am able to give the trainer some consideration (perhaps a bad day, something else going on), the goal is to learn. Not be jealous, or, in this case, I still think that this particular horse will be singled out because she is exceptional.


----------



## Tihannah

Just got back from the barn and chiropractor visit. SOOO glad I did that! He instantly saw all the problems I was having and fixed my Tess right up! What I initially thought was just stiffness, was actually a bit more serious and NEEDED a chiropractor to adjust! Here is what he found:

Her Right Pelvis was locked in extension causing her pain and soreness. This was why it was so hard getting her to canter on the left lead. He said she couldn't bring that leg up to step underneath herself properly. I'd noticed that when I picked her hooves, that she always had a hard time lifting that one up.
He said it had been locked like that for some time, and as a result, her muscles had atrophied around the new position. He was able to unlock it, but told me I would have to keep up on her stretches in order to get the muscles to loosen up and fall back into their proper place. She also had a rib out that he popped back into place.

She was VERY stiff in the right poll as well, and he said this was a result of the locked hip. She'd been cheating me on the neck bending exercises and he showed me how. I thought it had gotten better because she was reach far back for the carrot, but she was actually dipping low and coming up for the treat using a further back extension of her neck. When he first tried to bend her to the right at the poll, she had no give at all! He was able to unlock this as well and she can now extend and reach. I was amazed! Lol. It told me how to do the exercise properly to make sure she was extending correctly. He said she would need time to get used to it since she hadn't done it in so long, but it would continue to get better. Below is a pic of all the things he found and adjusted. My poor girl. She was really pushing and working through a lot. It makes me feel even worse about my lesson the other night, but hopefully, she won't be in pain anymore and we can get her back to where she needs to be!
He did say that she looked fantastic for 18 and that now these things have been addressed, he thinks she will work out to be a very nice dressage horse for me!



Prior to his visit, we had a really good ride. Worked on transitions and consistency on the bit and canter work. She was a champ and amazes me every time we ride at how much she retains from the last ride.

I remembered to get pics of the rear hooves I'm concerned about. I really hope the Keratex will work. They're not looking great at all. :neutral:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

So glad you finally got the chiropractor out to see her! They make a HUGE difference. It's unbelievable how much a visit from the chiropractor can help them out  ribs are painful to have out. But it really helps them out, they're well worth the expense and don't be surprised if you need to use them again fairly soon. If it's been a while since they've been done and have a lot of things out to where the musculature and tissue has literally contracted and lengthened around the area from being used to being worked a certain way, it can sometimes pull itself back to what is was previously.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> So glad you finally got the chiropractor out to see her! They make a HUGE difference. It's unbelievable how much a visit from the chiropractor can help them out  ribs are painful to have out. But it really helps them out, they're well worth the expense and don't be surprised if you need to use them again fairly soon. If it's been a while since they've been done and have a lot of things out to where the musculature and tissue has literally contracted and lengthened around the area from being used to being worked a certain way, it can sometimes pull itself back to what is was previously.


He is scheduled to come back out in early March and gave us a bunch of homework/exercises to do before and after each ride to help the healing process and get her back to normal. The good part is that I was worried about her saddle fit, even though it seems to fit her well, but she showed no signs of soreness whatsoever in her back. What a relief! I asked him what had caused all this and he said it was from being ridden improperly for so many years!


----------



## Tazzie

I sure hope the Keratex works for you! If it's due to soft hooves, I'm sure it will!

And chiros are worth their weight in gold! Izzie gets seen a few times a show season (and prior to show season) to make sure she's all in place and ready to give her best! Her key spots are always hips and poll as well, and we were given things too to help in between visits. I'd definitely keep up with them as they make a world of difference!

I wish your BO would change the footing  that just sounds uncomfortable to ride in all the time. I'm glad you have an alternative to ride in though!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The hoof wall looks a little long. As they are rear hooves, they are more triangular than round in shape but it's hard to tell much else due to the angle of the pics.


----------



## Tihannah

I was just trying to show the manner of chipping away from the outer wall. She is due for a trim soon.


----------



## Dehda01

She needs her feet trimmed and rolled. It will take 6 months to see any biotin or feed change grow through the hoof wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

What do you mean by rolled? I have her done every 4 weeks.


----------



## Tazzie

She is definitely due for a trim soon. But it sounds like you have an appointment set up 

And my experience with Keratex is that it didn't take 6 months to see a difference. Again, you'll only see a result if the hoof is chipping due to it being soft. And if it doesn't help her out, I wouldn't keep spending money on it  once Izzie hit the 6 month mark with supplements we didn't have to use the Keratex as often since the supplement took over that job. But Keratex I felt we saw results much sooner than 6 months. Our farrier noticed a result by the next trim, and Izzie is seen every 6 weeks.

But truly, if you guys don't see a difference after a certain amount of time, I'd discontinue use. It would mean the feet aren't as soft as you may think. And I hate spending money on things that aren't working, so I hate seeing others do the same!


----------



## Dehda01

Rolled- means hoof wall beveled. Mustang roll, though I am Not as aggressive as some. Right now the chips are catching and flaking off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Rolled- means hoof wall beveled. Mustang roll, though I am Not as aggressive as some. Right now the chips are catching and flaking off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes! That's what's happening! You think this will get better when she's been on the feed and supplements longer?


----------



## KigerQueen

if the walls are not rolled the feet chip more. so you just have the walls of the hoof slightly rounded and the walls won't chip.



















the hoof is not solid. its layered so if one layer catches just right it gets pulled off. like wood almost. but if its beveled it does not chip.


----------



## Tihannah

Ahhhhh...thank you! That clears it up. I am going to do my best to be present the next time he comes out so I can discuss my concerns with him with the hoof walls and flaring on the front hooves.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I agree with KigerQueen. And based on that one hoof, I do not think that the chipping is all that bad. If you don't already have one, ask your farrier if you can buy an old rasp. New rasps tend to be harder for this old lady to use, but my old worn rasp does a great job of keeping those round edges smooth in between trims.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I was just trying to show the manner of chipping away from the outer wall. She is due for a trim soon.


Yup. And I was trying to tell you why it's like this. Glad others could put it into better words for you.


----------



## Tihannah

The underside of her hooves are definitely not smoothed out like the pics above. The may be when she first gets them done. I will try to make better observations after her next trim.


----------



## Tihannah

Today was a total loss as far as progress in our riding. It was a super windy day and Tess was acting like a 4 yr old on her first trail ride. She must've spooked at least 5 times! We were trying to work in the open pasture between the jumping arena and the dressage arena (same place we've been working for the past week).

The wind was causing the jump poles to make a loud whistling, almost screaming noise. The house neighboring the barn decided to just start throwing large metal objects. It was a debacle and Tess ended up jumping at everything and refusing to even go NEAR the side of the pasture the jumping arena was on. We fought the entire time. As soon as I got her on the bit and going good, she would cut sideways and then go on high alert again. 

At the end of our ride, I finally had to hop off and walk her over to the jumping arena and show her and touch every single thing that may have been spooking her. She literally stood close behind me, peeking over my shoulder and huffing, but following my lead. I could almost hear her saying, "Be careful, Mom, it might eat us!" Once I kicked and touched everything showing her it was safe, literally, her whole body relaxed and her head dropped like "Okay, you're right, we're fine." But in the saddle, I simply could NOT make her relax or get within 20 feet of the area.

I took video, but the only good things I got out of it was that I have a pretty good seat when she spooks and since her adjustment, her movement looks a lot better! I used to watch videos of our rides, it always looked to me like she was kinda dragging her right hind hoof in the trot, but I never said anything because no one else seemed to notice it, and what the heck do I know? In today's video, she's actually really moving and stepping under herself at the trot with her right hind leg. It looked sooo much smoother and cleaner. She is still short stepping a bit at the walk, but the Dr. said that will work itself out as her muscles loosen up from being atrophied for so long.

Finally, when I got to the barn, she had another chunk of outer wall break off her left hind hoof. This was probably the worst break yet. I took pics again. Hopefully, the farrier will be out this week!









After our ride, the flap broke off.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Relax! you did just fine. Horses are a humbling experience. And again those chips don't look that bad. She looks like she has nice strong hooves. But it might be a good idea at this point to start to think about boots. They have a lot of pros and cons, but having a cheap set around might be something to have.


----------



## Tihannah

whisperbaby22 said:


> Relax! you did just fine. Horses are a humbling experience. And again those chips don't look that bad. She looks like she has nice strong hooves. But it might be a good idea at this point to start to think about boots. They have a lot of pros and cons, but having a cheap set around might be something to have.


Boots!! Why didn't I think of that?? Can they be turned out with boots on? It seems to only happen when she's out to pasture.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm thinking of bell boots, but that probably won't help.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah all the chipping is... is the hoof trying to self trim because the wall is too long.

I know you said you have an apt every 4 weeks but maybe the farrier isn't taking off the amount necessary because 4 weeks and having feet that long just doesn't quite click for me.


----------



## Bondre

^^^ "that long"?? Odd way of phrasing it as (to me) it implies really overgrown feet, but you're right, Sky. If she was being trimmed *correctly* every 4 weeks she wouldn't be chipping. Photos aren't great for evaluating but... It looks to me as if she's got a bit too much heel, and I can see some flare in the rear part of the hoof wall which would confirm your trimmer is habitually leaving her heels too long. Also in the photo where her hoof is raised, her heels look run forward, which typically goes hand in hand with long heels. 

Lift her hoof and look at the underside. The rearmost point of her heels should be in a line with the back of her frog. I suspect her heels are at least 1 cm further forward? The correct position of the heels is very important as it determines where the horse is bearing its weight relative to the leg's bony column. The further forward the heels, the greater the displacement between the actual weight-bearing surface and the imaginary plumb line that runs down through the leg. You can see this if you stand her square and observe her leg from the side. Run an imaginary vertical line down through her foreleg. Is her heel UNDER this line, or in front of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> ^^^ "that long"?? Odd way of phrasing it as (to me) it implies really overgrown feet, but you're right, Sky. If she was being trimmed *correctly* every 4 weeks she wouldn't be chipping. Photos aren't great for evaluating but... It looks to me as if she's got a bit too much heel, and I can see some flare in the rear part of the hoof wall which would confirm your trimmer is habitually leaving her heels too long. Also in the photo where her hoof is raised, her heels look run forward, which typically goes hand in hand with long heels.
> 
> Lift her hoof and look at the underside. The rearmost point of her heels should be in a line with the back of her frog. I suspect her heels are at least 1 cm further forward? The correct position of the heels is very important as it determines where the horse is bearing its weight relative to the leg's bony column. The further forward the heels, the greater the displacement between the actual weight-bearing surface and the imaginary plumb line that runs down through the leg. You can see this if you stand her square and observe her leg from the side. Run an imaginary vertical line down through her foreleg. Is her heel UNDER this line, or in front of it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are and this really bothers me. I posted pics on a different thread after her last trim and she had flaring on the front hooves as well. This farrier was recommended by my trainer who said he "specializes" in rehabilitating hooves, but her feet look worse than when she came to me, except for being overdue for a trim. It like he's trimming her, but with no real purpose except to trim her. I went back and checked and she was done on Jan 7th. Her feet should not be falling apart in just 4 weeks. I guess maybe I need to go back to my old farrier. :neutral:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I can't say much about feet. I can only say when someone's done a very shoddy job or not.

But the ride sounds like the chiropractor really helped her and when you ride in the arena or have your next lessons, it might be really interesting to see what kind of horse you'll be riding. She may be quite a bit more forward, since it will be easier for her to do so and bend. The spooking and riding thing is a timing thing and it takes practice to get their focus, especially when they're on edge. Sometimes a few transition like walk, halt, walk halt, and having a little more contact and having them focus. Lose focus, halt, walk on and keep focus leg yield, whatever that keeps her thoughts and focus on you. But tension is normal when they're "up" and not wanting to focus, scared, or on the alert. But I'm glad she's moving better and the chiropractor has really helped her out!


----------



## whisperbaby22

No, hoof boots. I use them on my trail horse, only when riding. Do a lot of research on them, they are very hard to fit, and can be very expensive. I use the easy boot trails because I will not deal with boots you have to hammer on and pry off.


----------



## KigerQueen

i used easy boots. they cannot be left on. my mare managed to pee in hers when she had them left on for 40min (rear boots). dealt with scratches for a week -_-'. So boots for riding, not turnout. IF her hooves start chipping like my mares (she chipped till she would bleed or way up high about 1 1/2 inch below the coronet) you could try glueing on Ground Control shoes. they are rubber shoes. i say glue because BO might not want nails in the shoe if she is on turnout. 

you can try the shoes at least untill her supplements for her hooves start to kick in. she has protection from chipping slightly more shock absorption and it allows the hoof to function and flex naturally like in a barefoot horse.


----------



## Tazzie

And don't beat yourself up over her feet, with regards to the farrier. I'd think of maybe going back to your old farrier if you were more comfortable with him. Her feet didn't look that awful that you needed someone specializing in rehabilitating her feet. I'm sure most of us have had a crappy farrier at some point during their horse ownership years (I'm ditching my second crappy farrier; he's good with horses with normal feet. Izzie doesn't have normal feet).

Also, we all have unproductive rides. I swear it keeps us humble and reminds us that we are working with a living creature :lol: I'm sure you'll notice a difference next ride though! Chiropractors sure are a god send some days!


----------



## Dehda01

Sometimes the chipping occurs because the farrier didn't do enough of a beval, or because a horse needs more taken off , I have made both mistakes a time or too before. Sometimes it is a transition to barefoot can present this way. She may have never had had to deal with this type of footing before. Don't beat your self up about it, just start with a hoof trim and go from there.

My filly was chipping two weeks after arriving, even though she had supposedly just been done before she came to me, but she didn't have much of a mustang roll to her feet( probably because she is a monkey for her feet...) so one of the first things I had to do was wrangle the beast enough to rasp a bevel on all of her feet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you all. That makes me feel better. I will also feel better if I can be there when he comes out so I can talk to him personally about it. I also want to see how he is doing them.

P.S.
Just spoke with my trainer and she said he'll be out on Tuesday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah if you look at the heels, then follow to the toe, it's all too long. What I meant was too long for only 4 weeks of growth, meaning either she is growing hoof at the rate bunnies multiply or they weren't trimmed at the right length the previous trim.

I'm so happy you had the chiro out. That's on my list to do for Sky. She'll be coming out at the end of Feb and I CANNOT wait!


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah if you look at the heels, then follow to the toe, it's all too long. What I meant was too long for only 4 weeks of growth, meaning either she is growing hoof at the rate bunnies multiply or they weren't trimmed at the right length the previous trim.
> 
> I'm so happy you had the chiro out. That's on my list to do for Sky. She'll be coming out at the end of Feb and I CANNOT wait!


LOL @ the rate bunnies multiply!


----------



## Tihannah

*Could use some help here!*

Tonight was a better ride. We rode in the same area and there was no spook. Granted, it wasn't very windy at all, but it was dark out and Tess did well.

As usual, it started out GREAT. Bending, leg yielding, round, and on the bit. I was thinking to myself, "WHY is no one here to see this?!?!" I have another lesson tomorrow and was thinking how happy my trainer will be when she sees this. We did beautiful walk to trot and trot to walk transitions in both directions at an even, smooth pace.

Then, of course, we took our free rein walk break and when it was time to go back to work, it all fell apart again, and this is becoming her routine. She wants to simply call it quits after our first short work session. She sucks back and then we're in a constant battle for 15-20 minutes trying to get her round and on the bit again. She REALLY put up a fight tonight too. I would get her round again at the walk, then ask for the trot and she would immediately suck back again. I started to get so frustrated because I know she knows what I'm asking of her. She's just refusing to do it!

At one point, I said FINE, and made her canter. It was a half-a$$ed 2 stride canter then fast trot, so I pushed her harder, and would you BELIEVE she gave me a pi$$ poor effort of a buck?!?! That's when I dug my heels in and really gave it to her, and for the first time, she gave me a really good canter where I didn't have to keep my leg on, and she waited for me to bring her back to trot.

So now I'm convinced that even though my mare is an incredibly sweet horse, she is STILL a mare, and I'm going to have to be more stern and insistent with her. Because she was coming back into work, I did my best to bring her back slowly and not push too hard, but now I feel like she is just taking full advantage. She's not sweating nor breathing hard and we've usually only been working 15 minutes or so (mostly at the walk) when she pulls these stunts and I have had it. I KNOW what she has the potential to do, but at this point, she wants to do as little as possible and call it quits.

So really, I just need some help here establishing my queen bee status in the saddle. I want to be firm, but fair. I'm so over her many methods of cheating to get out of real work. It worked with the little girl for years, but I'm just not having it and I need tips please!!

I almost feel like I shouldn't give her a loose rein until the end of the ride?? Just keeping her in a working walk?


----------



## lostastirrup

Here is a thought: Work on a loose rein. Work her long and stretchy. even when she is resting insist on straightness and her lifting her back. That is what I have to do with my pony. Even when resting the horse has to be correct. Dressage Today had a really good article on it in the january issue, about having a structured warmup and "rest time" Just my two cents.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Honestly I would give her that loose rein but then spank her bottom (metaphorically) if she stalls out on you. She's expected to work.

Sky used to do the same time. Then I started throwing loose reins at him everytime he did something right, but then a few strides later we'd go back to work.

Now he knows we're only ever really done when I'm off his back.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I actually wouldn't give her a loose rein and would actually kinda plant yourself in the saddle and when she goes to throw her weight around or be rude. I'd just bring your shoulders down and back and bring your elbows into your body and in a way lock them at your ribcage or attach them to your belt or plant your hands on the front part of your saddle and let her fight it out with herself. Don't pull, don't do anything just keep your hands steady and in place (she's tossing around to try to make it easier for herself by unseating you or throwing your balance off to keep your from getting her to do it correctly) but let her work it out. Just add leg, have her keep a consistent rhythm. Don't be too short in the rein or too long, have enough. And when she stop fighting, give in your reins two inches for reward. Ask her to be good a few steps and go to walk, keep frame for a few steps and give her a loose rein but even in walk make sure she keeps in front of your leg and listening to you. You're her partner and she needs to respect you as much as you respect her. And to me it's very rude. I remember my trainer and I worked on this with Dante. My shoulders, side of my abs and hips were so sore from him throwing his weight around so much but after he did that he became much more respectful, allowed me to ride him and became through. The next ride we started off where we left off.

The other thing is to try not to get personally involved or emotional. Take deep, slow breaths and just be kinda like well okay, cool. Have fun, you can wrestle yourself. 

I've done this several times on Dante and also a few ottbs I've retrained and Ivan. It is helpful.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I actually wouldn't give her a loose rein and would actually kinda plant yourself in the saddle and when she goes to throw her weight around or be rude. I'd just bring your shoulders down and back and bring your elbows into your body and in a way lock them at your ribcage or attach them to your belt or plant your hands on the front part of your saddle and let her fight it out with herself. Don't pull, don't do anything just keep your hands steady and in place (she's tossing around to try to make it easier for herself by unseating you or throwing your balance off to keep your from getting her to do it correctly) but let her work it out. Just add leg, have her keep a consistent rhythm. Don't be too short in the rein or too long, have enough. And when she stop fighting, give in your reins two inches for reward. Ask her to be good a few steps and go to walk, keep frame for a few steps and give her a loose rein but even in walk make sure she keeps in front of your leg and listening to you. You're her partner and she needs to respect you as much as you respect her. And to me it's very rude. I remember my trainer and I worked on this with Dante. My shoulders, side of my abs and hips were so sore from him throwing his weight around so much but after he did that he became much more respectful, allowed me to ride him and became through. The next ride we started off where we left off.
> 
> The other thing is to try not to get personally involved or emotional. Take deep, slow breaths and just be kinda like well okay, cool. Have fun, you can wrestle yourself.
> 
> I've done this several times on Dante and also a few ottbs I've retrained and Ivan. It is helpful.


The problem I have with this is that she will jack her head up in that giraffe neck when I try to gain contact in the rein. Then I have to shorten them waaay up. She starts to drop her head, I give her some leeway, then she sucks back again. I fight to push her into the contact with my leg, but she will tilt that chin up in the air and go into a fast trot to evade me. It then becomes a battle of slowing her down with the thigh, while keep her forward off the leg and constantly adjusting the reins to maintain contact. 

We go back down to walk and she'll give in, but the moment we pick up the trot again, we're back in fight mode. This is why I sometimes have to push her into a canter to try and knock the fight out of her.

As someone else suggested, trying to work her on a loose rein is VERY difficult. She is still new to the leg, so its difficult to keep her going in any particular direction without rein re-enforcement. If she's on a loose rein, just leg is not going to keep her from wandering right off the field.

It frustrates me because 5 minutes before this, the ride is seamless, easy, and lovely. :sad:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Have you tried using an opening inside rein and something like spiral circles to get her to use that inside hind and work into the outside rein?


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Have you tried using an opening inside rein and something like spiral circles to get her to use that inside hind and work into the outside rein?


Yes. This is what my trainer had us do in our lesson and we were doing repeated circles with no give from her at all. I seriously think I will have to keep her on a working rein until the end of our lesson tomorrow or we will be having the same fight and my trainer will be yelling at us again. :-/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> Yes. This is what my trainer had us do in our lesson and we were doing repeated circles with no give from her at all.


Ugh that doesn't sound productive at all. 

What about leg yields, turn on the forehand, transitions, just driving forward into the hand

(just throwing out suggestions)


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ugh that doesn't sound productive at all.
> 
> What about leg yields, turn on the forehand, transitions, just driving forward into the hand
> 
> (just throwing out suggestions)


Tonight I found the only thing that worked is when I took the reins up really short and used both inside and outside rein as well as inside leg to make her bend and fall into the contact. It was very hard though and I had to hold a tight grip and pull both reins towards the outside, but without crossing over the withers on the inside rein. Then half halts to the outside rein. At the same time though, I kept having to slow down the trot with my thighs and core, which then made her try to walk and me having to push her forward again. When she's in this mode, she fights the bend just as much as she does the contact.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> The problem I have with this is that she will jack her head up in that giraffe neck when I try to gain contact in the rein. Then I have to shorten them waaay up. She starts to drop her head, I give her some leeway, then she sucks back again. I fight to push her into the contact with my leg, but she will tilt that chin up in the air and go into a fast trot to evade me. It then becomes a battle of slowing her down with the thigh, while keep her forward off the leg and constantly adjusting the reins to maintain contact.
> 
> We go back down to walk and she'll give in, but the moment we pick up the trot again, we're back in fight mode. This is why I sometimes have to push her into a canter to try and knock the fight out of her.
> 
> As someone else suggested, trying to work her on a loose rein is VERY difficult. She is still new to the leg, so its difficult to keep her going in any particular direction without rein re-enforcement. If she's on a loose rein, just leg is not going to keep her from wandering right off the field.
> 
> It frustrates me because 5 minutes before this, the ride is seamless, easy, and lovely. :sad:


That's interesting. Usually when I do this. I do not adjust my rein length at all. I keep it the same, I have a base connection and just monitor that their rhythm is good, tempo isn't too quick or too slow and influence their balance. I think of my hands as like a side rein in this technique, I let them invert or do whatever with their neck until they accept the contact and work into it, rather than resisting or ewing or whatever else with their neck. I like it because I find if a horse has learned how to throw it's weight to change the rider's balance or create little difference in your reins or body so they can weave out of the contact and avoid using their body correctly it's very effective. This technique is basically saying, my balance is the same, my reins aren't changing, you won't manipulate me to make it easier for you. 

I understand the frustration. It is exhausting. You can also try side reins and try to get her to work it out from the ground for that consistency and working into a consistent, unmoving contact. But good luck I hope you work it out and hopefully will have a productive-good lesson.


----------



## Tihannah

I will definitely try it. We have a lesson tonight so Im just hoping it goes well and I can push her through it enough to satisfy my trainer. :-/


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Well good luck! I hope it goes well and you have a good lesson this week. Maybe she'll have calmed down and get back to what your lessons used to be like. It's like she's done a good job training you guys!


----------



## Tazzie

I totally understand your frustrations  I think Dante and Sky have given you some great advice on how to help get through this. She will get there, I know she will.

And I hope your trainer is back to her good way of teaching and not the screaming one you had last time!


----------



## Tihannah

*My trainer is back!!*

We had a FANTASTIC lesson tonight, and it reminded me why I love my trainer. I don't know WHO that woman was last week, but tonight, she was back to herself and we probably had our best ride/lesson yet!

We decided to work out in the pasture tonight since that is where I get the best results from her. My trainer explained that it was easier for Tess, not only because of the footing, but because she had more room to bend and not confined to tight corners like in the arena. She could be more forward in such an open area.

I started off letting her know that I'd been battling the sucking back all week since our last lesson and that I fought with Tess last night for a good 20 minutes trying to get her back in the right frame. I told her that I didn't think I should give her a loose rein till the end of our lesson because it would be too hard to get her back. She said she understood, but Tess needed the loose rein breaks, and I just needed to learn to take charge and be more firm when it was time to work. 

So, of course, we started out good. We worked mostly right lead first walk and trot and down transitions teaching Tess to hold her frame transitioning down to the walk. It took several tries because every time you bring her down, she wants to pop her head up. But every time we transitioned down and she popped up, my trainer immediately pushed us back into the trot. It took about 5 tries, but she eventually figured it out and we got a nice downward transition where she maintained the bend and held it for several steps at the walk. Then we went to canter.

I have to tell you. I think the fight I had with Tess last night about holding the canter REALLY made a difference. It used to take a few tries to get her to canter and hold it and it only lasted a few strides before we went to a fast trot and I'd be panting from trying to push her so hard and keep her going. Now mind you, the right lead is her stronger side with canter, but still, it was almost seamless tonight. It only took one cue to get her going and off we went! We cantered circles around my trainer I don't know how many times, and if she gave a sign of slowing down, I simply gave a little leg and she kept going. It was incredible. I was able to work on my seat and my hands as well as direction without fighting her to keep it going. My trainer was so impressed!

After a short walk break where my trainer lavished us with praise on our progress, and then we faced the real test. Getting her back to work! So we picked up the left lead and sure enough, she went to sucking back.

The difference this time was, my trainer didn't yell or push or scream "Make her do it!!" She simply talked me through it. "Bend her more, Turn the key, Push everything to the outside, Lift your hands another inch, Push her into it, Now reach forward and let her bend into the contact." It only took a couple minutes and Tess was right back in the correct frame again. A lot of what she said was very similar to what Cassie (Dante) proposed too. I guess I just needed someone there to talk me through and correct what I was doing wrong. At one point, it was so lovely that my trainer had to get her phone out and video us. She's supposed to be sending it to me, so hopefully it won't be too dark too upload and share. 

We worked on left lead transitions and then left lead canter. The canter was, of course, weaker than the right, and it took a couple tries (she picked up a right lead twice for some reason, but no problems getting her into the gait), but Tess still did well and my trainer said the final one was simply beautiful.

In the end, Tess got 3 loose rein free walks, and each time we were able to come back to work and get her back into frame. It was incredible. My trainer could not stop saying how proud she was of us and how far we've come in such a short amount of time and I finished the ride simply beaming and lavishing my girl with praise.

On a final note, just for laughs. I ordered a pair of matching saddle pad and polos for Tess. This was a new color for the vendor, and I thought it would look lovely on her and he gave me a good deal. Below is the pic from the selller's website and below it is what I got. It's supposed to be Smoke Blue. Not EVEN close!! :neutral: I also ordered both a red and yellow set that are supposed to be here tomorrow. I've emailed the seller and am waiting to hear back...



C'MON PEOPLE!!


----------



## Tihannah

Oh! I forgot to add that my trainer immediately noticed a difference in Tessa's movement since the chiropractor. She noted the same things I did about reaching and stepping under herself more at the trot. She remarked that Tessa's trot tonight was the most lovely that she's seen it and couldn't believe the difference after her adjustment!


----------



## Bondre

Great news about your lesson!! I'm so glad your trainer has got back to working with you in a positive way. Sounds like it was a very useful lesson. 

It's probably easier for Tess to hold the canter working on grass and in an open area. I imagine that in the arena, what with the deep footing and the tighter corners, she has a struggle. 

I do hope your trainer sends you the video so you can share it here.

That saddle pad and polos.... smoke grey yes, smoke blue absolutely no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Now I'm getting ticked. The seller just responded to my email:

Tina

Which looked baby blue, the pad or polos? Photographing colors is extremely difficult so I'd rather not rely on your pic to determine. 

And pad said "smoke" on the plastic bag that covered it?


Joe
WildHorseColors.com

My pictures show a shade of blue that is 5 times lighter than what is advertised on his website!! He'd rather not rely on my pics?? What would he like to rely on?? There is nothing I hate worse than BAD customer service.

Another pic of them in the box. No distortion in color whatsoever!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm REALLY glad to hear you both had such a good ride!! I'm so glad she was back to the trainer you know and love learning from. It sounds like you worked on quite a lot and improved by leaps and bounds! You should be proud of your success! It's amazing how far you've come in so short a time!

That's the funny thing in riding, a lot of the aids riders use we aren't even aware we are doing so even what seems like it should be simple really isn't. There are a lot of small moving parts some us do instinctively that is hard to relate to someone else or there are so many details to applying aids they need to be spot on or don't work as well.

Sorry about the saddle pad and poor customer service :lol: customer service, ANYTHING to deal with sales folks drives me up the wall. I've actually said cut the crp this is the problem, this is what the returns label says (I do this ONLY in person, if they've been unnecessarily rude), you're accepting the return. Which is why I LOVE smartpak, they totally honor the returns policy with no questions asked or snarkiness, just okay.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm REALLY glad to hear you both had such a good ride!! I'm so glad she was back to the trainer you know and love learning from. It sounds like you worked on quite a lot and improved by leaps and bounds! You should be proud of your success! It's amazing how far you've come in so short a time!
> 
> That's the funny thing in riding, a lot of the aids riders use we aren't even aware we are doing so even what seems like it should be simple really isn't. There are a lot of small moving parts some us do instinctively that is hard to relate to someone else or there are so many details to applying aids they need to be spot on or don't work as well.
> 
> Sorry about the saddle pad and poor customer service :lol: customer service, ANYTHING to deal with sales folks drives me up the wall. I've actually said cut the crp this is the problem, this is what the returns label says (I do this ONLY in person, if they've been unnecessarily rude), you're accepting the return. Which is why I LOVE smartpak, they totally honor the returns policy with no questions asked or snarkiness, just okay.


YES!! And excellent customer service is why I will keep buying from Smartpak. It's worth it when when someone values the money you're spending with them. I bought THREE sets of matching pads & polos from this guy and he's acting like I'm trying to get over on him or something. Why would I send fake pics or alter them?? I WANT what I ordered, that's all. His email should've started with an apology and suggestions for remedy, but instead sounds offensive and suspicious. It's okay though. If he chooses to blow me off, I will let him know that my experience is posted here in a horse forum with thousands of members and a journal I'm keeping that's had over 5,000 views.:wink:

As far as the ride and sucking back, my trainer helped me realize what I was doing wrong. I was literally using TOO MUCH rein to try and force her back into frame. When she sucked back into the giraffe neck, I'd tightened the reins even more and then tried to push her into it and it was just causing her to hold the position. She made me loosen up the reins a bit, keep my hands forward, and just focus on using my legs to bend and push her into it. I wasn't giving her enough room to drop her head when she was ready! And it was mostly due to my frustration! And like you said, I really didn't need to do a lot of rein adjustment once I found a good length in contact. I just had to push her forward into it. It was fantastic! Lol. 

And just to add... She's been on the Triple Crown Feed now for a little over 2 months, the senior supplements over a month, and about a week on the muscle mass supplement and I gotta say, she's looking great! Her hind end is filling out and muscling up. Her chest, which used to be just like jelly, is starting to build muscle, and her topline is looking better every day! I can't wait to see what she looks like in another 30 days!


----------



## LoriF

So happy to hear that your trainer is back to her old self. Also sounds like you and Tessa are doing great together. Yay on the supplements working for her and this extra work building the right muscles. When she's built up she is going to be more stunning than she already is.
I hate it when people try to force me to take something that I don't want. I would just tell the guy that you don't like the color and want to return it.


----------



## Tihannah

I emailed the seller back letting him know that I was a reasonable person and could live with the pad color IF they even matched the polos and that they weren't even remotely close to the set that was pictured. I let him know that if when the other 2 sets arrived and they didn't match, then all 3 were returned.

He responded for me not to worry, that they would fix this, and that he is waiting on a response from the distributor now.  Hopefully, I will get the color I paid for.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so glad you had such a great lesson!! Hooray for your true trainer to be back!

As for the saddle pad and polos, I'm so sorry  That would suck! I really only saddle pad/polo sets from one person now, and she does custom work (WhinneyWear, it's awesome!) I HATE bad customer service, and won't buy from someone after I had bad customer service. There is enough sellers out there to not be unhappy!


----------



## egrogan

Tazzie, I have gone for custom too, and it's well worth the little bit of extra cost- that's how I ended up with a "construction work orange" dressage pad with reflective tape around the edges  You can see me coming from miles away. I highly recommend Padded Ponies if anyone is looking...Padded Ponies


----------



## Tihannah

So the seller finally got back to me again. He sent me a color palatte of all their pads and I did indeed get the one called "smoke", but it definitely was NOT the same as what he had posted on his website. So he offered me another color and I went with Coast blue. He is also sending me a return bag and shipping label to send the other back. I failed to mention that I went ahead and opened the pad to see how it looked on Tess and ended up riding her in it! Lol. 

Oh well, I'll make a decision once the others arrive.



I think it looks good with her white boots! ;-)


----------



## Tihannah

We had a fairly decent ride today. Weather was nice, but a little windy, and it was making her a little uneasy, but we pushed through it. We are steadily increasing our canter work and its getting easier and easier to push her into it. She finally understands the leg cue and immediately goes into canter. The fact that I don't have to keep my legs on to keep her going is just amazing to me right now. She is definitely better at the right lead, but I am seeing improvement in the left lead canter every day.

When I first got to the barn and went to fetch Tessa from the pasture, she kept looking over her shoulder and kinda resisting being led back to the barn. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with her until I suddenly heard a whinny and saw a new horse come charging at us. I had to stop and back her down and she kept a distance, but she didn't look happy at me stealing Tess. I'd forgotten one of the barn hands/students decided to board her horse so she could ride after work. Apparently, she and Tess instantly bonded and now Tess finally has a pasture mate! I'm so happy for her, cause my poor girl has been a loner since she arrived and pretty much stays to herself cause the mares give her a hard time. After our ride when I released back out to pasture, the new mare went charging over to her again and they touched noses, played a little, then trotted off together to graze. It was too cute! Lol. I wish I had gotten pics!

The red and yellow pad & polo sets came in today and thankfully, they looked good. I think yellow may be her color!  Tomorrow we will try out the red!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so glad Tess has a new buddy!! I'm sure she's much happier! And yay for a good right tonight!

I like the yellow on her, but I do like that lighter blue! I'm sure she could wear just about any color you wanted!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

The light blue and surprisingly the yellow looks great on Tess! You're right it very well may be her color.

But fortunately with a black horse, everything seems to work! Grey or buckskin doesn't have nearly the color selection! I might need to order something from them, I need some color in my life!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> The light blue and surprisingly the yellow looks great on Tess! You're right it very well may be her color.
> 
> But fortunately with a black horse, everything seems to work! Grey or buckskin doesn't have nearly the color selection! I might need to order something from them, I need some color in my life!


Personally, I think Dante would look dashing in the Mint color! :wink: I think the yellow and red will look even better when her darker coat comes back in!

Oh! And Tazzie, I forgot to mention that the Keratex is working and I am starting to really see a change. Her hoofs were decent before, but they are rock solid now. I'm anxious to see how they'll look after her trim on Tuesday!

It was this pic that got me stuck on the yellow. Lol.


----------



## Tihannah

I feel like I've posted too many times to this thread today, but...

I got a GoPro for my birthday!! Lol. Granted its not for a few more days, and I purchased it for myself, but its something I really needed. I really wanted the Soloshot 3, but I simply couldn't swallow dishing out over $400 for something that I wouldn't get till JUNE! They are still on pre-order and don't start shipping out till March, but the website said that those orders are for people who pre-ordered in Sept and Oct of last year!
I'm too impatient for that and we have too many events coming up that I hate to not get on video! 

Anyhoo, I did some research online and the GoPro seemed like the most bang for your buck and cost me $200 less than the Soloshot. I won't have the "follow me" technology, but the GoPro does have the UltraWide angle lens, so I should be able to get a complete view of my riding. I also got a tripod to set it up with.

I think the most attractive part is that it connects wirelessly to your smartphone and you can control the camera from there. So while I'm in the saddle, I can see what the camera is seeing on my phone and take pics and record video from whatever angle I want. I think that is AWESOME and I can't wait to get to the barn tomorrow to try it out!!:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think mint would look good too but I'm looking at navy blue to match his tiara! I don't think he'd look even a little good in red or yellow but it looks great on Tess!

YAY!! You got something that will allow you to film your rides!! That's awesome! Enjoy! That sounds like a pretty cool toy!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I think mint would look good too but I'm looking at navy blue to match his tiara! I don't think he'd look even a little good in red or yellow but it looks great on Tess!
> 
> YAY!! You got something that will allow you to film your rides!! That's awesome! Enjoy! That sounds like a pretty cool toy!


Oooh! Agreed! He would look dashing in the navy blue!


----------



## Tazzie

Haha, we put just about every color on Izzie! We have a disgusting amount of saddle pads and polos in a huge variety of color.... Pretty much anything I want to put on her, I do :lol:

I'm so glad to hear it's working! Anytime I hear someone mention soft feet I recommend it! Our farrier really knew what he was talking about!

Yay on the gopro!! I've been wanting one too, just find something else I always end up wanting more lol

Below is a picture of all of Izzie's swag lol I do not have an obsession with WhinneyWear.... :lol: And the colors aren't quite that bright in person. My camera did something funky to them (I took this picture a while back showing all of her stuff lol)


----------



## Tihannah

Lol, that's awesome! Now I don't feel so bad about wanting to keep the Smoke AND the Coast blue! I started with just a black saddle pad that I don't really use anymore, and my white one (used to death!). Now I have red, yellow, and 2 shades of blue. I also wanna try a few other colors, but I think that'll hold me for now.

I really wanted something to film my riding, but I think this camera will be fun for its versatility. I haven't got any of the attachments yet to where you mount it to your helmet or body, but I can see how that would be fun to watch. I'm often alone when I ride, so it will be great to have a camera I can control while in the saddle.


----------



## Tazzie

Definitely don't feel bad! I sopped for a while, but there are some that I do still want! The lady can make a galaxy themed pad and polos, which I want (Izzie IS named Written In The Stars afterall lol) And I still need red pad and polos. Was thinking of getting something cute like "My daddy drives a Dodge" since Nick loves his dodge and it's red lol

That sounds awesome! Maybe one day it'll be my priority :lol: perhaps Christmas?? Haha! You'll have to post your videos!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tazzie- I'm into the bling but that's pretty wild for me! But that's awesome! All the power to you!! Blast them out of schooling arena with fun and color!

That's good though, keep accumulating!


----------



## Tazzie

We typically keep the brighter ones at home  The only one that has made it out into the public is the white set haha!

But color is awesome for home rides!


----------



## Tihannah

*Sighhhh...*

So freakin mad at myself! Just got back from the barn and was SOOO anxious to upload the video from my new GoPro. It was a difficult run because it was really windy out today and the tripod must've fell over about 3 times! I get home and uploaded the video and realize I got NO USEABLE video!! 

I was thinking of how I have to set my laptop or cell phone up to record in order to get most of the scenery in the video and set it up on the corner of one side of the pasture like an idiot. Because the camera is set up for wide angle, I am SOOO far away in the majority of it that you can barely see us :sad: Even when I viewed it on my phone, I could see that it was a bad angle, but I thought maybe it was just because my phone screen was so small and it wouldn't really look like that later. Boy was I wrong!

What really frustrates me is that it was one of our best solo rides! Even though it was windy, and there was a kid on a 4 wheeler hammering away at the fences, and Tess was being looky, I seriously felt like we've reached a new plateau. I was able to take control and make her pay attention to me, get round and on the bit, and bending really well. She seems to understand what I'm asking her now and the communication is getting easier and easier and I'm able to use a softer rein to keep her steady. I'm more conscious of my body and hands and legs and the message I'm sending so she is receiving it all much better. 

There is also no more fight between us at the canter. I only have to ask once, in either direction, and off we go. There's no more of that fast trot nonsense anymore either. Things we need to get better at is our downward transitions. I'm having a hard time keeping a good seat when she goes from canter to trot. I'm bouncing all over while at the same time trying to keep her in a trot and not going straight to a walk. From trot to walk, I have a hard time keeping her in frame. She still wants to pop her head up at the walk .

Other than that, it was a really good consistent ride. We aren't just plodding along playing guessing games anymore. We're working and accomplishing things and she's listening and following through and it feels fantastic. I use verbal cues and she has learned them and understands my negative and positive feedback and reacts accordingly.

And I honestly believe that all of this is not just from riding 5 days a week, but getting her on a better feed and supplements and the chiropractor and stretching. What I'm asking her is not as hard as it used to be and what I'm seeing is the result of a healthier, more energetic horse.

Now if only I can manage to capture some of this on video!!


----------



## Wallaby

Tihannah said:


> So freakin mad at myself! Just got back from the barn and was SOOO anxious to upload the video from my new GoPro. It was a difficult run because it was really windy out today and the tripod must've fell over about 3 times! I get home and uploaded the video and realize I got NO USEABLE video!!
> 
> I was thinking of how I have to set my laptop or cell phone up to record in order to get most of the scenery in the video and set it up on the corner of one side of the pasture like an idiot. Because the camera is set up for wide angle, I am SOOO far away in the majority of it that you can barely see us :sad: Even when I viewed it on my phone, I could see that it was a bad angle, but I thought maybe it was just because my phone screen was so small and it wouldn't really look like that later. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> What really frustrates me is that it was one of our best solo rides! Even though it was windy, and there was a kid on a 4 wheeler hammering away at the fences, and Tess was being looky, I seriously felt like we've reached a new plateau. I was able to take control and make her pay attention to me, get round and on the bit, and bending really well. She seems to understand what I'm asking her now and the communication is getting easier and easier and I'm able to use a softer rein to keep her steady. I'm more conscious of my body and hands and legs and the message I'm sending so she is receiving it all much better.
> 
> There is also no more fight between us at the canter. I only have to ask once, in either direction, and off we go. There's no more of that fast trot nonsense anymore either. Things we need to get better at is our downward transitions. I'm having a hard time keeping a good seat when she goes from canter to trot. I'm bouncing all over while at the same time trying to keep her in a trot and not going straight to a walk. From trot to walk, I have a hard time keeping her in frame. She still wants to pop her head up at the walk .
> 
> Other than that, it was a really good consistent ride. We aren't just plodding along playing guessing games anymore. We're working and accomplishing things and she's listening and following through and it feels fantastic. I use verbal cues and she has learned them and understands my negative and positive feedback and reacts accordingly.
> 
> And I honestly believe that all of this is not just from riding 5 days a week, but getting her on a better feed and supplements and the chiropractor and stretching. What I'm asking her is not as hard as it used to be and what I'm seeing is the result of a healthier, more energetic horse.
> 
> Now if only I can manage to capture some of this on video!!



If you have a Mac, iMovie has a video cropping feature...


----------



## Tihannah

Wallaby said:


> If you have a Mac, iMovie has a video cropping feature...


Yes, I do and I've used it to take video of my riding, but because of the limited view, half of the ride is usually cut off and then my computer is a few years old and doesn't hold a lot of memory anymore.

The GoPro has a movie editor app, but there's honestly just so little good video I got today. I will give it another shot when I go back out on Tuesday.:neutral:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry about the video, hopefully someone more video/media savvy than me will have some good suggestions for you!

I'm glad the right went well and was productive, that's always number one for upward and downward transitions to keep them together it's kinda a feel thing. Sometimes when learning to get the transition from walk to trot and have them stay round it helps to over flex them to the inside and leg yield them into the transition to help get a feel for it or if it's due to instability setting your elbows into your ribs so your upper body and hands stay more stable while your supple and ask for bend with the inside rein and half halt with the outside rein and leg yield out. On the downward it's normal for it to be sort of "rough" but in that phase I'd really set your elbows into your ribs to help keep your upper body together and from collapsing and just it through. You will get more organized with practice. Good luck!


----------



## Alhefner

I feel your pain on the video. Getting used to the camera takes time, practice, and patience! Even the Sony Handycams I use took me quite a while to get used to. Either the object (landscape or critter) I was taking video of looked like it was the size of a pin miles away or, I didn't get the shot framed properly and everything was off to one side or not even in the frame. 

I take videos of myself target shooting, calling in wild predators (coyotes mostly), and hunting. Setting up a tripod to capture what I'm doing is a trick all in itself! What I do is set up the camera with a reference object in the frame, try out what I want to do and review that short video segment, make adjustments, do it all over again, make more adjustments.... Finally, I get what I'm after.


----------



## Tihannah

Alhefner said:


> I feel your pain on the video. Getting used to the camera takes time, practice, and patience! Even the Sony Handycams I use took me quite a while to get used to. Either the object (landscape or critter) I was taking video of looked like it was the size of a pin miles away or, I didn't get the shot framed properly and everything was off to one side or not even in the frame.
> 
> I take videos of myself target shooting, calling in wild predators (coyotes mostly), and hunting. Setting up a tripod to capture what I'm doing is a trick all in itself! What I do is set up the camera with a reference object in the frame, try out what I want to do and review that short video segment, make adjustments, do it all over again, make more adjustments.... Finally, I get what I'm after.


Have you tried the GoPro? I am still questioning whether or not I chose the right camera for the purpose?


----------



## Tazzie

Bummer! I'm sure you'll get the hang of it! I don't have any knowledge of using a gopro, so I'm of no use!

I'm glad your ride went well though!! For downward transitions, I keep my leg on to keep the forward momentum, and then ride the lower gait. The leg makes it not as abrupt. It's hard to explain though, but I know you'll get the feel of it!


----------



## Alhefner

Tihannah said:


> Have you tried the GoPro? I am still questioning whether or not I chose the right camera for the purpose?


I have not tried the GoPro. I have looked into it and watched a ton of video shot with them... bottom line, for me, was that the lens was simply too limiting. It's not a zoom or telephoto lens and, other than the digital manipulation to simulate zoom or telephoto, is too limiting. I need the ability to go from about an 18mm to at least 300mm using the lens itself.


----------



## evilamc

I bought the jvc adixxion, it was a little cheaper then a gopro. I've been able to take decent videos of me in the ring, I got this really cool bendable tripod for it so I could wrap it around the fence? I bet you can get same thing for your gopro!





Video I took before I moved at the ring I rode at sometimes...I just wrapped the bendy tripod legs around the fence and hit record.

I got a camera mount for my helmet and was going to try it out tonight but my battery ended up being dead  I must say I'm not impressed with the melmet mount though the sticky pad it uses SUCKS! I wonder if gopro has a better mount and if I could use it with mine.


----------



## Tihannah

This looks very similar to my video except I'm mostly on the far side of the arena and barely visible in most of it. I'm now trying to use the StudioApp to see if I can zoom in on the video, but so far not having any luck because it says I need a ton more storage in order to do a "conversion" thing with it??

I'm getting really frustrated. I want the video to be able to clearly see my riding - hands, legs, seat, etc. and make note of what I need to work on or correct. I would also like to see what Tess is doing while I'm giving her these aids. Right now I'm getting nothing. :-/


----------



## evilamc

You'll just have to only ride in half the arena then  So you can stay closer to the camera. You could try setting your phone to record from one angle and gopro from another angle...Then you get to views to see from?


----------



## Tihannah

I think it will work for the outside area I ride in. I just need to fix the camera placement.


----------



## Tihannah

Too much going on at work today and couldn't get away to meet the farrier. Sent my trainer all my concerns and asked again about pulling the front shoes. He said he's not confident about it, but he's going to pull them! Eek! Really wish I was there!! :-(


----------



## Tihannah

*Stick a Fork in Me!!*

Cause I am DONE!!! This farrier is not touching my horse again!! I am livid right now!! I only switched to him because I was worried that my previous farrier wouldn't do a good job transitioning her to barefoot and my trainer has been using this guy for years and said he specializes in rehabilitating hooves.

There was NOTHING wrong with Tess's feet when she came to me except that she was over due for being re-shod and I wanted to pull her shoes. NOW?? They are getting WORSE with each trim. I had him pull the fronts today, but he barely trimmed anything! I took these pics after our ride. Can you BELIEVE she was just trimmed this morning??? I already texted my old farrier and let him know I need to speak to him in the morning. This has to be fixed NOW!

This is the Front Left that a shoe was pulled from. Definitely doesn't look freshly trimmed to me!












I can't even take it...


----------



## Wallaby

Yikes!!! I'm sorry! *hugs* *hugs*

Have you tried contacting any of these people? [I'm not quite sure where you're located, so I guess Florida? haha]
Some of them are probably gonna be diehard barefoot people, but others are less so.

https://www.thehorseshoof.com/trimmers_AL.html#Florida

I found my trimmer through that website yearsss ago. She does barefoot trimming, but she trained as a "normal" farrier and also does glue on shoes, etc. Ive used her for years with few complaints.
Her trimming isn't textbook perfect, but my horses have always been comfortably barefoot, totally sound, and she's super reliable.

I'm sure there are bad trimmers on there too, but it's a place to start if you find yourself needing resources.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm actually in Mississippi, but I will definitely check it out! Thanks!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry the farrier did such a poor job







feet are definitely not something to mess with. I'd talk to your old farrier and see what he has to say. Unfortunately in the horse Industry you have to learn the hard way who to use and not use, who is reliable and who is taking you for a ride or who is good or not and sometimes a person everyone at the barn uses and says is the best, is actually lousy. Been there a few times :/ you'll pull through and find someone much better and more skilled to get her feet back on track. I'm also surprised every month for farrier work? I usually go every 6wks.

Good luck finding a better option!!


----------



## Tihannah

I found someone local through online yellow pages and messaged her. Then I found her FB page. She's friends with my farrier. :neutral:

I'm supposed to talk with my old farrier in the morning. I'm going to send him a couple of these pics and ask him to tell me what he sees and what needs to be done. If he doesn't see a problem, then I won't have him come out and keep looking.


----------



## Wallaby

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm also surprised every month for farrier work? I usually go every 6wks.


I think it probably depends on location, the person trimming, and the horse. 

I put Fabs on a 4 week cycle this time because his movement is changing so much AND we're going into spring when he typically grows _a lot_ of hoof. Usually he's on a 5-6 week schedule [which usually is just enough time, but sometimes is inexplicably WAY TOO MUCH time. :lol:].

Lacey, on the other hand, was on a strict 8-9 week schedule and she rarely needed more than light rasping with each visit. :lol: 

Same trimmer, same location, different horses!

For a while I tried a different trimmer with Lacey [terrible, terrible choice] and he never took off enough. With him, 5 weeks was enough time for her to start cracking and chipping all over the place, and tear her suspensory ligament. I can only imagine how bad it would have been if I waited her "usual" 8-9 weeks!! :shock:


Anyway, best of luck Tiannah! I think you approach here is really smart - ask the farrier to tell you what's wrong and use him[or not] based on that. Very sneaky and super smart!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Not sure if you wanted to look at these:

https://www.thehorseshoof.com/trimmers_MN.html#Mississippi

American Association of Professional Farriers Inc.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not sure if you wanted to look at these:
> 
> https://www.thehorseshoof.com/trimmers_MN.html#Mississippi
> 
> American Association of Professional Farriers Inc.


I looked at both of those but none seem close enough. One I really like, but he's based in Mobile, about an hour away, so I'm not sure he'd come this far. :sad:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I looked at both of those but none seem close enough. One I really like, but he's based in Mobile, about an hour away, so I'm not sure he'd come this far. :sad:


I called around in my state and found that some do come in for other clients but don't advertise it.

My previous farrier, before I decided to do feet myself, drove over 2 hours to our barn to do feet.


----------



## Tihannah

Here's what I love about this farrier. He answers my call and texts and he came out right away and fixed the situation. Just to make sure there would be no drama, he even called the old farrier before he came and discussed what he did when he trimmed Tess and my concerns and why I called him out to redo them. I really appreciated this.

He immediately saw what wasn't addressed, explained to me what he was doing to address it, and went to work. He addressed the flaring and said with a couple more trims, she should be fine. He also went back and rounded and smoothed the edges more to address the chipping. He also trimmed her ergots for me, which I could never get the other farrier to do.

My trainer was there and I showed her the pics from last night and told her that the flaring and chipping needs to be addressed, and all she said was, "Well, she has brittle feet." She DOES NOT have brittle feet! They just weren't being done properly!

I didn't get great pics because I had to hurry and get to work, but as you can see, they look MUCH better!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

MUCH better! I'd love to see the underside (it's like chocolate to me)


----------



## Tihannah

Lol, I meant to! I'll try and get some tonight when I go out. I also asked him about why the other farrier might've shaved the frog. He said its sometimes done if the frog is overgrown, but he generally doesn't touch it unless absolutely needed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes or if there are flaps since thrush can fester between them. I hate trimming the frog because then you expose it, but the flaps I definitely trim. 

He didn't trim it though, he shaved the darn thing lol. So glad that your (old, yet new) farrier takes more care with it!


----------



## Tihannah

Yes, this guy is always quick to return calls and answer texts and I can always address concerns directly to him. The other guy Ive actually never spoken to or met in person. He never answered his phone, or returned my voicemails, or answered texts! I had to go through my trainer and have her set everything up. And I feel like she didnt feel my concerns had any merrit. When I texted her asking what he said about the flaring, she never even responded. But when I asked how much it was, she responded almost immediately and just ignored my previous question. She pays him, and then I reimburse. But with the old/new farrier, he mails out invoices directly to the owners.

I asked about trimming the ergots every time he came out and they were never done. I asked this guy and he did them immediately and it took seconds to do!


----------



## Dehda01

For ergots, put some Vaseline on them to soften them before you pick them or work on them after a bath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightrider

My trainer was there and I showed her the pics from last night and told her that the flaring and chipping needs to be addressed, and all she said was, "Well, she has brittle feet." She DOES NOT have brittle feet! They just weren't being done properly!

I'm starting to not like your trainer. First, that terrible lesson, and now, these excuses! Those hooves looked terrible, and now they look much better.


----------



## Tihannah

knightrider said:


> My trainer was there and I showed her the pics from last night and told her that the flaring and chipping needs to be addressed, and all she said was, "Well, she has brittle feet." She DOES NOT have brittle feet! They just weren't being done properly!
> 
> I'm starting to not like your trainer. First, that terrible lesson, and now, these excuses! Those hooves looked terrible, and now they look much better.


I understand that I am a greenie and this is my first horse, so she probably feels like I don't know anything and she's been friends with this farrier a really long time.

When I was taking pics, the new farrier asked if I was posting to FB. I told him no and told him the truth. That I belong to a horse forum and I often seek feedback, opinions, or advice from other members. I explained to him that in the real world, my job as an analyst, makes me want to research, verify, and validate every thing and that I feel it helps me to make more informed decisions if I'm considering different viewpoints.

He thought this was a great approach and he welcomed any feedback or criticism. He remarked that everyone makes mistakes and that I only give him a chance to fix it if he ever does. I really liked this and was glad I could be open about it with him.


----------



## Tihannah

First things first... I have to admit that when I drove to the barn tonight, I started to 2nd guess myself. What if I was wrong and the problem is her hooves and not the trim? What if she's cracking and splitting again when I get there? What if she's sore from me pulling her shoes and then having her trimmed twice?

But as soon as I brought her in and looked at her hooves, I was certain I made the right choice. They looked great! No chipping, no splitting, and she showed no signs of being sore at all. I had a lesson with our senior trainer tonight and she watched her walking and reiterated that she showed no signs of discomfort.

Below are pics I managed to get of the bottom of her feet. Not the greatest, but not easy holding a horse's feet and trying to yake photos at the same time.











On another note, I've been noticing a lot of changes with Tess since starting her on the muscle mass supplements. Physically, she looks better every day, but she steadily is becoming more "looky" and nervous every day. Our lesson didn't go well because I had a hard time getting her to focus. She was constantly looking for some scary monster to jump out and eat us. I started getting frustrated and annoyed and the trainer was making me baby her. Having me give too much rein to where I couldn't maintain contacy and not making her push through her jumpiness. It was really counter productive and in the end, we accomplished nothing.

I like that she is more forward and fit now, but the lookiness is driving me nuts. Things that have never bothered her before are suddenly big and scary. Its nothing I can't handle in the saddle, but the frequency makes it hard to get anything done.

We did finally get to try out our red tack tonight, and again, I think she looks lovely in it! 


And finally, after a long day that ended in frustration, I came home and took a hot bath as I do on most nights after the barn. My guy left a semi early birthday gift for me in the corner of the tub. I was overwhelmed. He couldn't have picked out a better gift!


----------



## tinaev

That's a lovely necklace! I've been eyeballing a similar bracelet. 

Stupid question here. Is Tess black or brown? I notice in these more recent photos she looks brown where the earlier photos in the thread she looks black. I really don't know anything about colors and assume the difference is probably due to her having a winter coat or perhaps being clipped?


----------



## KigerQueen

if she is a registered friesian she is black. any other color will not be recognized (friesians ONLY are allowed to be black with no markings/white aloud). She was clipped so that's where the look is coming from.


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you Kiger. Yes, she is black. I clipped her and am anxiously waiting for the black to come back.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tessa looks great in the red! I bet when she's black maroon would be stunning too!

Her feet look SO much better!

You'll work out the big scary monsters, sometimes just a half halt and getting her attention back is helpful. Dante for example is pretty spooky if you don't keep his attention with little half halts. It took a bit to get him to "ride through" but now if he's scared and I put my leg on and half halt he softens and is like okay mom. It doesn't prevent all of it but it prevents a lot. He can now ride all the way around the arena without flying side ways. Just transitions or going halt, turn on the forehand, halt, little exercises to keep her mind on you. It gets easier as they learn to tune in more. But good luck!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Tessa looks great in the red! I bet when she's black maroon would be stunning too!
> 
> Her feet look SO much better!
> 
> You'll work out the big scary monsters, sometimes just a half halt and getting her attention back is helpful. Dante for example is pretty spooky if you don't keep his attention with little half halts. It took a bit to get him to "ride through" but now if he's scared and I put my leg on and half halt he softens and is like okay mom. It doesn't prevent all of it but it prevents a lot. He can now ride all the way around the arena without flying side ways. Just transitions or going halt, turn on the forehand, halt, little exercises to keep her mind on you. It gets easier as they learn to tune in more. But good luck!


What I'm also noticing is that the stronger she gets, the more marish she's getting. She's apparently in season right now and yesterday, she was almost refusing to work! I was getting frustrated, so I cut the ride short and took her to do some groundwork in the round pen. She then tried to flip it on me and tried to be affectionate instead of working. Lol. This gal drives me nuts sometimes! Today is supposed to be in the 70s, so I'm gonna try to give her a bath and do the whole spa treatment.


----------



## Tazzie

I love the necklace! What a nice gift!!

Mares can do that to you lol Izzie and I don't work well together during certain points though out the year. Just something to be award of and adjust accordingly  You'll get there though! The more you establish yourself as the leader, the lest likely they will be to be super looky and spooky. And definitely keeping their mind busy!

I agree, her feet look MUCH better! I'm glad you went back to your old farrier; it was very much needed! And hooray for a spa treatment! We're only supposed to be 60 here  I wish we could give my mud monster a bath!


----------



## Tihannah

*Can you say DISASTER??*

Today was our Mock Schooling Show, and just like I said, it was a complete disaster. It was so bad, and so embarrassing that I just wanted to cry. If it had been a real show, I would've had a breakdown right there in front of everyone.

There were tons of people there and Tess was on full display. Every time she moved an inch, people were stopping and staring. "Look at the big, pretty Friesian!"

I knew, I KNEW, when it was our turn to go, she would have a come apart, and I was right. I wanted to just forget the whole thing after our practice run last night, but my trainer wouldn't let me. Said I needed the experience.

She was acting looky from the minute we hit the warm-up area. There were chairs, and barrels, and someone's GoPro trying to eat her and she kept getting all huffy. I walked her over to each of the "scary" objects 3 times and let her check them out, but it did no good once we got into the ring.

We did the Intro C test and she trotted up center line and just as we came to a halt, decided to turn her body crooked AND take a bow as she was taught by the 7yr old previous owner.:neutral:

We moved forward anyways and as soon as we got close to the judges stand (where the chairs and GoPro were on either side), she came to a halt and stared wide eyed at them, like she was determining whether or not to bolt. I pushed her forward and she wide tracked as far away as she could. She immediately went into the giraffe-necked fast trot and I fought to slow her down as we went into our 20m circle.

To sum it up, she didn't do either right or left lead canters, veered off the rails, and spooked each time we got close to the front of the arena again. I got fed up halfway through and threw my hands up saying I was done. My trainer, who wasn't paying attention, thought I'd just finished my test and yelled out, "Yayyy! GO Tina!" :sad:

The judges, however, wouldn't let me quit. With everyone standing around watching, they made me go back and redo both right and left lead canters and then the trot up center line to halt. We had to do the left lead canter twice because she only halfway did it. We had to redo the trot up center line to halt FIVE times because she kept acting like there were fire-breathing dragons on either side of us and veering and looking both ways. At one point, I heard a man on the sidelines say, "I guess we're just gonna have to stand here all day!":sad:

I was so embarrassed. The worst part is that we were at HOME. We ride 5 days a week and in this area and arena ALL THE TIME. Tess is 18 and has done countless shows in dressage, in hand, and saddleseat AND tons of trail rides! But today, she acted like a 4 yr old baby who's never been exposed to anything in her life! I don't understand what has happened to my horse!

She has only been acting like this for the past 2 weeks and I'm starting to think its due to the muscle mass supplement I started her on. I rode her on New Year's Eve at night with fireworks going off and she barely flinched. She's NEVER been like this, and now I can't get it under control. I'm going to call Smartpak today and discuss it with them. Everyone a the barn had conflicting feedback. Some told me to take her off of it. Another said her horse was like that, but after a few months of adjusting to it, she settled back down. Someone else told me I need to work on desensitizing. She's 18!! She was desensitized YEARS ago!

I'm so angry and frustrated right now. We're supposed to have a real show in April, but I won't do it if she's still acting like this. She's always been the kind of horse where nothing really phased her, and now EVERYTHING phases her and I'm at a loss right now on which direction to take. :neutral:


----------



## Dehda01

So take her off the supplements and see what happens. The muscle supplement is a protein supplement along with gamma oryzanol. The proteins are redundant if you are feeding her enough grain, the gamma oryzanol can affect some horses poorly. 

If she returns back to the horse you enjoy, start back to add her supplements one by one- SLOWLY. so you can tell if one affects her. I have a few horses that have been very sensitive to weight, skin and various other supplements and have had to take them off of it. I now do not supplement any where near as much as I once did, and get the exact same results except for joint supplements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> So take her off the supplements and see what happens. The muscle supplement is a protein supplement along with gamma oryzanol. The proteins are redundant if you are feeding her enough grain, the gamma oryzanol can affect some horses poorly.
> 
> If she returns back to the horse you enjoy, start back to add her supplements one by one- SLOWLY. so you can tell if one affects her. I have a few horses that have been very sensitive to weight, skin and various other supplements and have had to take them off of it. I now do not supplement any where near as much as I once did, and get the exact same results except for joint supplements.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She didn't show any real change on the senior supplement as far as behavior. It's only been since I started her on the Muscle mass that's she's started acting nuts. Currently, she gets 6lbs of Triple Crown Senior (3lbs AM/PM), 2lbs of Alfafa cubes (1lb AM/PM), and the Senior and Muscle Mass supplements (AM only). Oh, and hay as well.

I just got off the phone with Smartpak and they had several suggestions.

A. Take her off the Muscle Mass and change her to Tri-Mino which has the essentials only.
B. Add a calming supplement :neutral:
C. Give her 2 more weeks to see if this is just an initial reaction and her body adjusts to it.

I just went through all 213 reviews of this stuff and could only find 2 that said their horses became either hot or spooky. I really like what I'm seeing in her physically, but the spookiness is taking us backwards in progress.


----------



## Tazzie

I agree with pulling her off some of the stuff you have her on.

Izzie would get worked up the more she worked and the more grain she got. Talked to an equine nutritionist to see if it could be the grain. She recommended something lower in NSC (non-structured carbohydrates). We changed her to one with a lower NSC content, and it was pretty astounding the results.

I would start with the supplements first rather than overhaul the grain. Try and see what it may be.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm almost certain its the Muscle Mass stuff.

But on another topic, Tazzie, I have to thank you again for recommending the Keratex! That stuff along with getting trimmed properly has Tess's hooves looking lovely! They haven't looked this good since I got her, and made the transition to full barefoot so easy. They are just solid and strong and show no signs of chipping or splitting anymore! It was expensive, but definitely worth it, so THANK YOU!!


----------



## Tazzie

You're welcome  I never would have known about it if it hadn't been for our favorite farrier. It is pricey, but it works!


----------



## Dehda01

Tc senior is already much lower NSC than most high fat grains. One reason I love the brand. 

Smartpak is going to try to sell you supplements. Why do you have her on a senior supplement? What are you trying to accomplish that is not already in the TC senior? Alfalfa can make some horses hot. Lots of things an make horses fizzy. I do feel you are probably oversupplementing her, that calories and proper work will probably take care of- IMHO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

I like smartcalm ultra, but I use it for my truly hot horse. I think you should first simplify what you are doing with Tess. Build her condition with the quality grain and hay and YOUR relationship, AND then consider adding more supplements. You changed a lot of things all at once with her. New place, new farriers, new grain, new training methods, lots of supplements and a new owner- lots of variables! KISS!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Omg...the alfafa!! I bet that's it. My trainer suggested it when I got concerned about her weight loss and I started her on it right before the muscle mass. She also has her TB mare on it and that horse is as spooky as all get out! Jumps at EVERYTHING.

The senior supplement I started for helping her joints in bringing her back to work. I just looked up info on the alfalfa and it seems there's a consensus with it making horses hot. Im going to pull that first and see how it plays out. I already upped her grain and she's looking good.

I texted my trainer and she said, "Yep, alfafa can make horses hot."

We are going to pull it immediately and see if she goes back to her normal self.


----------



## Dehda01

Yes, change too many things and you can have a hard time figuring out what the culprit is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

Cocasoya made one of my geldings darn near impossible to handle. Almost insane. Quietest horse you could imagine otherwise, but it turns out he is soy sensitive. He reacted the same on a soy based grain a few years later when I didn't pay attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

It's amazing to think how much what you're feeding can influence behavior and temperament! This horse has been easy peasy since the day I got her. Clear headed, real thinker, and calm calm calm! Now it's like riding a completely different horse. The other night she was actually huffing at our shadows on the ground! I really hope this is solution. I wanna my calm Tessa D back!


----------



## Tihannah

Almost forgot. Tess and I right before the trainwreck.


----------



## Dehda01

You both look great AND YOU ARE SMILING!!! I would have braided and tucked her forelock away... But I have had horses get fussy during tests because their forelock hairs have touched their ears. Heaven help them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

I was going to braid it, but my trainer told me not to worry about it and just leave it! She's pretty good about it and I usually just tuck it under her crown piece. It was SO hard today trying to explain to people that the horse they were seeing was NOT my horse and this behavior wasn't normal. They were just trying to coach me and tell me how to handle it and I'm like, "But it's NOT HER!!" Lol.


P.S. It helps me to smile before my impending doom!:rofl:


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have to agree with those who say you are throwing to many supplements at her. I would advise just taking more time to get her in shape.


----------



## Tazzie

You guys look great! And lucky!! Izzie FREAKS out if her forelock touches her ears. Like, you would think she has never seen it before. I have to tuck it to the side during practice, and we always show braided (or tucked in native costume). But hopefully pulling the alfalfa will help!! I'm sure you'll have your happy go lucky mare back before your first real show


----------



## Tihannah

A lady standing nearby offered to pin her number on her bridle. We almost had a come apart among a group of people because she pinned it too close to the side of her eye and Tess was like, "What the **** is growing out of my eye?!?!" Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree it's amazing how big of an influence feed can have on their behavior. It's incredible how a small change can make them more spooky, higher energy or more alert or more relaxed mellow. But I think it makes sense. You never know what is going to mess with their system.

I LOVE the picture you posted, you both look great!! You're smiling! You look happy and lovely together


----------



## whisperbaby22

You can always run a blood panel on her.


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> Omg...the alfafa!! I bet that's it. My trainer suggested it when I got concerned about her weight loss and I started her on it right before the muscle mass. She also has her TB mare on it and that horse is as spooky as all get out! Jumps at EVERYTHING.
> 
> The senior supplement I started for helping her joints in bringing her back to work. I just looked up info on the alfalfa and it seems there's a consensus with it making horses hot. Im going to pull that first and see how it plays out. I already upped her grain and she's looking good.
> 
> I texted my trainer and she said, "Yep, alfafa can make horses hot."
> 
> We are going to pull it immediately and see if she goes back to her normal self.


I feed all of my horses alfalfa cubes for the extra protein. My Starhorse that I got a couple of years ago was spooky as all get out when I got her. I just started her on alfalfa two months ago and she's the calmest she's ever been. She actually walked up to me for some scratches and love tonight. This horse has never done that. My old girl gets alfalfa to keep her weight on and Laela (my friesian cross) gets it because she pregnant. None of them are spooky or excessively hot. I would be looking at the muscle mass supplement first being as she started acting this way shortly after putting her on it. 
Two pounds of alfalfa a day is not that much anyway. I honestly don't think the alfalfa is it. I also don't believe that alfalfa makes horses as hot as people like to think it does.


----------



## Tihannah

I went back and looked just to be sure, but she started the muscle mass supplements on the 6th, so today made exactly 2 weeks. The alfafa was started on Jan 20th. The spookiness started about 2-3 weeks ago and has gotten progressively worse. The supplement would have had to have taken immediate effect and it usually takes at least couple weeks to start seeing any change?

I'm just going to start with the alfafa. She's not due for another supplement shipment till the end of the month. If I don't see a change in behavior, then I'll cut the supplement too.


----------



## Dehda01

Some horses are very sensitive to alfalfa, particularly pellets vs baled hay. But like I said before, she has had a lot of variables changed all at once so I would do an elimination trial first. Take everything away and then see where you are and then slowly add back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah maybe cut the alfalfa down. maybe a good senior feed (for extra calories) and bermuda or timothy hay. we feed mostly alfalfa but i can guarantee only one of hour horses NEEDS it and the rest would be alot less crazy without it.


----------



## Tihannah

*Our Mock Test!*

Tess and I had a decent ride this morning. She didn't get alfafa today and wasn't AS jumpy as yesterday, but all the distractions were gone and we were alone. I took her back in the dressage arena. She was still nervous about the judges booth, and we ended up spending 20 minutes of our ride working through it and just trying to get her to relax. Her nerves eventually settled down and actually got some good work in and I was satisfied. Her Coast Blue set also came in, so we got to try that out as well. I'm starting to think she's one of those that looks good in any color! :wink:







Ok, so I'm only brave enough to post this here because I know only a few of you keep up with this thread and I don't need an entire forum tearing me down on this one. I think it will be good to add to my journal and go back and laugh at a year from now.

Exhale...this is our test. I added annotations to explain what was happening. Please...laugh WITH me and not at me. It's pretty bad...but at least it was a beautiful day!

P.S. Sorry for all the wind noise!


----------



## Tihannah

Let me also add that I spoke with my trainer this morning and she said that Tess was not the only horse that had issues with the GoPro chair and she was NOT happy about it. It belonged to another boarder that was riding that day, but she was not riding till an hour later. The camera was attached to one of those long arm gadgets and then clipped to a plastic chair and pushed right up the edge of the arena.

I knew before we went in that it was making Tess nervous, and said something to the rider, but she didn't seem to care. I even said again to her right before I rode my test, "Jill, that GoPro is gonna kill me!" and she just shrugged her shoulders and kept warming up.

My trainer said that at OUR barn, we can ask for things like that to be moved before a test. She thought it was inappropriate and out of bounds for her to mount her camera right there, especially when it was an "experience" test for all beginners. The rider herself is not a beginner and has shown quite a bit in eventing and was the most advanced rider there. My trainer was also peeved because she said the same boarder was warming up her horse on the inside of the barrels right next to the ring. The barrels were placed around the outside of the ring to prevent riders warming up from disturbing a test. She said she was gonna talk to her and let her know that she was NOT okay with that stuff.


----------



## Dehda01

I think you did perfectly fine for a mock show for your first outing on a new horse. You need t have a starting point, and you will get better. This gives you things you need to work on- that you already knew you needed to work on. I thought you held together well and put in a perfectly reasonable test. I have seen and done much worse. Heck I have left the arena more than once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Haha, thanks! I probably threw my hands up too many times. I wasn't that nervous going in because it was a mock show, but what made it bad was that 2 young girls (maybe 10 & 12?) went before me and rode really good tests. Then on the side you can't see in the video, there are TONS of people standing there watching. I felt so ridiculous not being able to at least get my horse through an intro test!


----------



## Dehda01

It wasn't an intro test- you cantered. Was pretty sure into was only w/t?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> It wasn't an intro test- you cantered. Was pretty sure into was only w/t?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was Intro C and there's both a left and right lead canter in it, It's just half a 20m circle, but she was so distracted that I couldn't get her to canter on either first try so they had me go back and redo them.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You did perfectly fine for your first time in the arena. It's not going to be perfect, taking her away from her known environment and doing something new is hard for both of you. You're being overly critical and it will hurt you more to stress yourself trying to be perfect, horses are pretty sensitive to our emotions. Instead take a deep breath and focus on what you're doing that moment. There is nothing and nobody but you and Tessa. I think it helps with narrowing down focus and keeping you centered and in the moment which is a critical ability for riding and very hard to do. But something to strive for.

Also and I hate to be this person. I know no one said anything and they might have not thought/said anything negative at all but I wanted to give you a perspective that works for me. I've spent my whole life worrying about what people think of me, being ostracized and belittled because I was distinctly different. Or I made mistakes no one else did or whatever but I learned not to care because the people who are the most judgmental are the opinions that really dont matter. It's easy to criticize, hard to achieve. In clinics on Dante I remember a girl who rode 3rd level but she's NO where near my riding skill/ability or has anywhere near my experience and she was talking to her trainer (I am not a fan of her trainer, she ruined a young horse I trained) about how she'd ride Dante so much better than me (she said this about one of my friends young trakehner mare too who is a trainer) and how she'd just get on him and be firm here or do this or that and he'd be perfect and in her hand. I didn't say anything but I laughed because I saw her ride, she can ride a schoolmaster and get through but has NO concept of the finer points of riding and lacks true skill. She lacks feel, timing and tact which is fine, everyone is learning but when you puff yourself up and think you know it all and better than everyone, you're really limiting yourself. It's fine to say hey the rider could have done this or that better but another to arrogantly assume you know better than the person riding that horse when you yourself lack experience. Bottom line is a lot of people are petty, a lot of people are judgmental and they will always have opinions but it doesn't mean they're right and it doesn't mean they know much of anything. Often times the most opinionated, loudest mouths are the ones who know the least of what they're talking about and are the ones who condescend the most. But somehow people listen because for whatever reason we're programmed to want to please who seems displeased. Anyways what matters is that you're doing the best by you and Tessa, learning your way and getting it done and at the end of the day you're doing amazing and you should know that. You focusing on you and making your way through it without belittling others or having a huge ego/attitude is going to take you farther and allow you to learn things those people never will without the humility, compassion, empathy or consideration for others.

The other thing is the horses/ponies those children may be riding may be much easier to ride than Tessa. They also may be VERY used to those situations/and/or be school masters. Even though Tessa is pretty good, she's still green and that is something to take into consideration. It IS harder to ride a greener horse than something well school and knows it's job. You're still teaching Tessa hers.


----------



## Tihannah

I honestly think we will do a lot better once Tess has a clear head again. I also realize that my frustrations probably didn't mesh well with her either. I knew going in that we wouldn't do well, but I at least hoped we could make it through the full test. Sometimes I forget to relax my body in the saddle. She tenses up, then I tense up trying to get her back focused. Today when we rode and she got looky and huffing, I tried to focus more on ME instead of her by relaxing my position and balancing my seat and hands. Once I did, she was much easier to work with.


----------



## Tazzie

I truly think you did fine for your first show, regardless of it being a mock show.

One minor suggestion I would give, is that if you fail the first canter depart, keep sitting the trot and keep trying to get the canter departure. Some steps would be better than none at all. Could mean the difference of a 0 for did not do it, and something like a 1-2-3 etc.

That was SO rude of that man though. It's a mock show for god's sake! Yes, you may stand there for a while. That experience to have one on one "schooling" with a judge is invaluable, and if you all are beginners, that's NICE.

And shame on that girl. Though, your trainer would have been within her right to move it. Why didn't she? If it was causing issues for other horses, it should have been removed. I have NEVER heard of a gopro being attached to a chair right by the edge of the arena. That girl had no right.

Trust me, I would never laugh at you. I could feel your frustrations through that test. But I do think you rode brilliantly


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Dehda01 said:


> It wasn't an intro test- you cantered. Was pretty sure into was only w/t?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Intro C introduces a small portion of canter.


----------



## Tihannah

You're too nice, Tazzie. I wanted to cry afterwards cause I felt so incompetent, but as soon as I got out of the saddle, Tess was rubbing on me like, "Did I do good, Mom?" Lol. Shortly after, the teen that owns Tess's bff came back from her test and was crying. Said her horse ran away from her twice and she's a MUCH better rider than me. I completely forgot about my woes and tried to console her. I told her she could watch my video and would feel so much better about her test.

My trainer was running around like a crazy person so she didn't notice the GoPro. I think someone brought it to her attention afterwards.

After thinking about it later, I felt better because the whole thing reminded me of this video. Someone in the comments section said they were there that day and what you couldn't see in the video is that it hard started raining, so the camera men put huge orange tarps over their cameras and the wind was whipping them around and then people in the audience were screaming and popping open umbrellas. It was all just too much for this poor horse.


----------



## Tazzie

Not nice, just honest lol I truly have seen much, much worse. And she is green. Green horses make you so frustrated and want to cry SO bad. Heck, seasoned horses make you want to cry and scream. The first horse I ever leased was a purebred Arab mare. We were at home for my boss/trainer's fall schooling show (where we paid money to show!!) A trailer snuck in just as I had turned to head down centerline to start my test. Remember, we are at home. My mare bolted straight down centerline, made the turn by the judge, and took me a circle or two before I got her back under control. Judge let me restart my test. Later that night at a potluck she confessed she didn't think I was going to stop and that she almost wet her pants :lol: now THAT'S embarrassing to hear! Horse can certainly be humbling 

And I remember that ride. A LOT of people said it was due to the fact the horse wasn't used to riding in the rain. Which could have been part of it, but I'd say it was the umbrellas and people freaking out too.


----------



## Dehda01

sorry, I thought intro was just a/b and w/t. When was c added? I don't remember that test, but haven't shown a greenie in intro in over 10 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Dehda01 said:


> sorry, I thought intro was just a/b and w/t. When was c added? I don't remember that test, but haven't shown a greenie in intro in over 10 years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a very recent change, and it's an annoying one at that. It's hard to just canter part of a circle with a greener horse not interested in halfhalts lol!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Oh David....no comment. I'll just say how he rides behind closed doors isn't what you see in the arena.

But absolutely. One of the hardest things for people when a horse does that is to relax and direct them down the narrow path. It's not easy. I think it's experience that when the horses kinda blow up or act out the rider just kinda melts into the saddle with their lower body and stay solid and directing with the upper body. Not excessively strong or fierce but firm/consistent in expectation. It's SO SO hard to do but so important and keeping calm, centered and focused. Emotion gets in the way of judgment. And just kinda being like well it's okay because we're going to ride through this and do better next time but yes David in this video is an inspiration to all of us who have been there, though we didn't get our team disqualified from the olympics. I did harass him about that by the way lol he's so pompous but he had a good sense of humor about that, kinda have to when 

But I had a show with my old eventer, he wasn't green but he was crazy. I spare that word to describe a horse but he was missing screws. He bolted off with me at a canter depart and the judge was SCREAMING at me at the top of her lungs to get me to stop him and I was like hey I'm lucky to have steering, I dropped my reins (I wanted to keep steering and loose he'd let me steer, if I held on he'd grab the bit and would be gone) and she screamed what are you doing? And I was like steering! I was disqualified and got dead last in every class over that weekend. My trainer even rode him and he was awful. Cantered with his butt at centerline and head at the wall. Perfect in the warm up arena. He shattered my confidence, I was 18 at the time and I just balled my eyes out because I was so embarrassed. My parents paid 800 dollars for that show and I blew it. 7 years later everyone still remembers that horse and that show and they're like omg that was you? And I'm like yeah it was me :lol:


----------



## Tihannah

Cassie - You know the rider in the video?? I'm not familiar with many, so I wasn't sure who it was.

If there's anything at all I've come to learn about riding and dressage is that, it's A LOT harder than it looks! Even just today I was marveling at how simple adjustments to my seat and hands got a better response from Tess, and I honestly don't understand how it works - these little things that make a 1300lb animal listen and follow through, but I can't deny my fascination with it.

I think when ridden correctly, and I say that lightly, as I know people have conflicting views on what that actually means, but I think dressage itself is such a beautiful sport. And I know there's a current thread debating it's validity in correctness and benefits to the horse. I feel like I am too green to comment, but I have seen the effects on my own horse in only 10 weeks from performing basic dressage movements and being asked to move properly. Everything from her physical appearance, to her stamina, her movement and overall strength have significantly improved.

This is a video of me trotting with Tess back in November when I went to see her for potential purchase. She is fat, sluggish, and slow and I am struggling to keep her going. She looked great to me then though! Lol. Compared to the video above from our show, it doesn't even look like the same horse to me!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I know David, we were never buddy buddy or anything like that but my trainer worked with him for 2 years and I've met him. Had conversations, ate dinner with him. He mostly wanted to talk about the Marine stuff because he thought it was so weird I'd choose to serve. He was drinking and kept asking me more and more questions about it. This was 3 years ago?

Honestly I stopped commenting on that thread because there is no point. To me at that point it's personal preference, opinion and he said/she said it's better and claims. And truthfully at the end of the day it's up to each of us to decide what is best for ourselves and our horses, we can each experiment and see the changes for ourselves. But I absolutely believe correct work (not necessarily just dressage) but working over the back and reaching into the contact in a balanced, rhythmical and straight way while transferring weight to the hind end is better for the horse because we're asking the horse to carry a rider (already unnatural, point of gravity pulling down most in the spine we're sitting on) and so what we're asking in good riding is for them to strengthen their abdominals, topline, etc to adjust to carrying a rider. I don't care what anyone says, muscle conditioning and how we carry ourselves MATTERS and has an affect. Im very top heavy (FF-G32) and have to strengthen my back/core so I'm not in chronic pain because that's 10-11lbs on my chest. When I'm stronger my posture is better, I walk with greater stride and my back doesn't hurt. I have a lot of exercises I need to do or it catches up with me. Every action has a reaction. I've rehabbed horses with the vet telling me how to work the horse and encouraging dressage work because the work helped my EPM rehab horses to re-organize their bodies and connect their hind end. And I promise taking leisure walks or hiking isn't going to condition the body, form the muscle memory or nerve connections the same way cross fit or dance will. But hey what do I know, I only rehabbed multiple horses, worked with vets and chiropractors, only developed a few youngsters. But I'm brain washed and drinking kool aid, sorry sarcasm.

You had a rough ride, it's okay we all have them. It gets better. You're at the beginning of your journey, there is always tomorrow and it will just get better and better. Dressage makes you more aware because of how much we ask from our horses, even at the lower levels. We're asking them to listen, bend, be supple, work in a way that isn't natural, we're asking them to carry a rider and perform a variety of movement in an organized, well constructed way and that takes a lot of training, awareness and development from the rider and it takes a LONG time to train a horse. It's never as easy as it looks.


----------



## Tazzie

You've definitely come a long way  Truly, don't be so hard on yourself. One bad test does not condemn your riding or your progress. It was simply a horse doing something it's known for doing: not following the program. You'll get there!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I seriously think you put yourself down way to much. It was a mock test and you did fine! Youre looking at all the negatives why not look at the positive? You actually went out and did it. I know a lot of riders who wouldn't even have a go at a mock test. 

You should give yourself a pat on the back for going out and doing it !


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I seriously think you put yourself down way to much. It was a mock test and you did fine! Youre looking at all the negatives why not look at the positive? You actually went out and did it. I know a lot of riders who wouldn't even have a go at a mock test.
> 
> You should give yourself a pat on the back for going out and doing it !


Rain, your post says there's an attachment, but I don't see anything?


----------



## Tihannah

Went to the barn last night after giving Tess two days off, and I'm almost certain it was the alfafa causing the hotness. She was still a little snorty last night, but calmed down pretty quickly and we had a great ride.

I reached out to a couple of my forum dressage gurus and got some video riding critique from a recent ride. It helped us SOOO much! I was able to fix a few things that were holding us back from getting that consistency on the bit.

I'd also watched a video from "Your riding Success" on Youtube that talked about leg and seat position and she explained how your knees should be pointed forward and the SIDES of your thighs should lay against the saddle, instead of the backs of your thighs. This is turn helps for better placement of your pelvis in the saddle. Whenever I watched videos of my ride, my toes were always pointed outwards and I simply couldn't figure it out. I tried this last night and fixed my legs, and I felt like it changed everything! Lol. Even my posting was better.

I also focused on keeping my shoulders back, thumbs up, and with the help of Tazzie and Cassie, I finally figured out where my rein length needed to be! It made it so much easier to push her into the contact. Because my reins were correct, steering with my legs was also easier. Anytime Tess fell off the contact or hollowed out, I refocused back on me and fixed whatever was off, and then she immediately went back into the correct frame. It was a pretty eye opening ride. We even got a compliment from another boarder who is an advanced rider and does eventing. She thought Tess looked great!

Our next goal is, of course, always getting better at bending and laterals, but also transitions. I haven't quite figured out how to keep her from breaking the frame when we go from trot to walk. It's something the clinician really got onto us about and made us work on. I could get it when he was standing there coaching us through, but by myself I struggle with it. I don't know why its easier to go from walk to trot, but trot to walk, she just pops the head up and hollows out.

Anyhow, I'm supposed to have a lesson tonight and will video it. I'm hoping these little changes will be just as effective tonight and I can surprise my trainer!


----------



## Bondre

Good to hear that things are coming together  If Tessa is hollowing out in your trot to walk transition, it is because she's 'dropping' into the walk and losing impulsion. To keep her carrying herself properly, you need to think of moving forward into the walk, despite it being a downwards transition. 

How do you ask for a walk? I would say to ask for the transition with your hands and seat, and use a touch of leg to keep her moving into the new gait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad I could help out  and please, call me Katie 

As for the walk, make sure you aren't stopping your seat completely. You want to ride the downward transition. Move your seat like you are walking, leg on, and bending. As Bondre said, you still want to be riding forward instead of just dropping everything and wanting her to walk. You'll get there!


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> Good to hear that things are coming together  If Tessa is hollowing out in your trot to walk transition, it is because she's 'dropping' into the walk and losing impulsion. To keep her carrying herself properly, you need to think of moving forward into the walk, despite it being a downwards transition.
> 
> How do you ask for a walk? I would say to ask for the transition with your hands and seat, and use a touch of leg to keep her moving into the new gait.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm having a hard time getting my body to coordinate and effectively communicate this! The clinician also told me to use my seat and and half halts to bring her down but continue to leg her forward. This is almost like patting my head and rubbing my tummy for me! Lol. I try to squeeze my thighs and leg her on, but then focusing on this, I lose the contact as well.

I definitely need a better approach! Lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sometimes going into a sitting trot before you do walk will help YOU figure out how to keep the transition forward whilst you change gait from trot to walk.

Then once you understand it your horse will too, and you can adjust accordingly


----------



## Dehda01

You must remember to keep the gas on during downward transitions or else they will bottom out. You need to collect them under you so that you do a downward transition, but they are still moving forward with momentum. Canter to trot. Trot to walk. Walk to halt. Halt to back. And everything in between! 

You want to recycle your
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sometimes going into a sitting trot before you do walk will help YOU figure out how to keep the transition forward whilst you change gait from trot to walk.


I learnt that you ALWAYS go into sitting trot a few strides before asking for a walk. Same with the upward transition from walk to trot, you do a few strides sitting before starting to rise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bondre said:


> I learnt that you ALWAYS go into sitting trot a few strides before asking for a walk. Same with the upward transition from walk to trot, you do a few strides sitting before starting to rise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You misinterpreted my post.

The OP usually posts the trot. I suggested sitting the trot, and from there, trying to figure out how to keep it forward whilst also asking her to go to a walk.

Most people when they learn, me included, post post post and then sit and the horse hasn't had any preparation and kind of gets slammed into the walk, hence losing the forward.

Feeling the forward at the sitting trot... and then slowly asking her to go slower but still be forward, will help her feel how to ask for that walk more fluidly.

I'm not talking about a few strides, that's when the horse knows how to work off of seat and rider knows how to ride through it.


----------



## Tihannah

That's my issue. As soon as she feels me stop posting, it's her signal to walk unless I am quickly legging her into a canter. The head pops up and she hollows out. At the same time, I'm struggling to push her forward and regain the contact. She is the same way with transitioning down from canter. If I let her, she will go straight from canter down to a walk and halt. It's a fight to keep her going in a steady trot, and even harder keeping her on the contact.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

The downward transition is something you'll have to learn and feel for. It takes practice.

I'll use Dante as an example if I am asking from an engaged trot and go into walk or half, I half halt in my core and seat, consistent rein contact, close my thighs for a second then I add leg to ask him to step into the halt and keep his back up and not fall on his forehand into the transition. I think of it as I'm riding his back and hind legs and my seat tells him whether to walk, trot or canter. Note Dante is schooled sometimes I just walk with my seat and he walks, stepping into it. Another exercise that helps with getting the feel is leg yield or shoulder in into walk to keep the connection between the hind legs, back and hand and keep the suppleness. Sometimes I think people try to ride transitions too straight, without sufficient bend in the horses body or an off moment in the timing of the outside half halt that causes them to come up because they're not really in the outside rein. If that makes sense?

When I taught my friend how to ride transitions I put her on Dante because he's so specific and she said riding him she instantly realized what she was doing wrong. He also re taught her steering off position because he'd run her into the wall. Shed get flustered because she'd pull the inside rein and he'd just flip his head at her until she used her body and steered off her outside aids. Maybe you could sit on an experienced horse and feel it? One good thing about a good school master is they won't guess at what you're meaning but will reward when you get it right. I think they kinda tell you how to ride them if that makes sense and it makes if easier to transfer what you learn on them. There are many parts in riding that an experienced rider won't realize they're doing but the horse feels/knows and can communicate it. If that makes sense.

When I'm training transitions I often will give my rein to them 2 inch release after the downward with a tap behind to encourage self carriage and the idea of them stepping into the bridle. When I get home I'll post a video of baby Dante in a clinic training transitions. It might help give you an idea, Lee is my favorite clinician and is also a FEI 3* judge. When you're training a green horse, you're training for correct responses and basics to get the goal. Not necessarily just ride through it to get it the goal. I want the horse to seek the bit in transitions.

Another thing with go and woah buttons because she is green perhaps you should do some transitions and make it clear to her when your leg comes on she goes and when you ask her to come back she comes back. Crisp, clean without worrying where her head but that she just listens to your aids. Then it will be easier. So anytime she ignores your leg, transition downward and emphasize she "jump" off your aid so you don't have to work so hard just to have go. Eventually just having go becomes so important, especially as you start asking for collection and increased engagement.


----------



## Tazzie

Cassie, your comment about "go" made me remember this article. I think a lot of people get so focused on the headset they forget you need forward momentum to establish this.


"Kick!" Says Charlotte Dujardin | The Chronicle of the Horse

Tihannah, I'd read this article. Essentially, if the horse doesn't respond to your leg, "make" them. Kick them forward and go!

Also, your comment about sitting trot... Yes, she's green. Yes, you are new. I'd start practicing the "sit for 3, rise for 3" exercise. It's basically as it says. Post 3 times, sit 3 bounces, and then rise again. This will start teaching Tessa that sitting trot does NOT automatically mean an upward or a downward transition. As you and her both get better, start stretching it out. Sit for 5, rise for 5, and so on.


----------



## Dehda01

yes, that is a good exercise. Try sitting one bounce, and then two, and then three, and then four, and then 5. I think Janr Savoie has a video explaining the exercise better and has the person varying between the numbers, I think I did it in one of my clinics with her. I don't remember if it is a video I have, or just from watching her. I will have to think on it a bit. 

You must think of her as a body of water. The water must always go forward when you ask it to. You want to keep the water between you legs and hands. You don't want the water to shoot out and spill in front of you or behind you, but gently captured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Awesome! I'm glad that we are all coming together to help give you ideas on how to ride through this


----------



## Tihannah

That's why I LOVE this place!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> That's why I LOVE this place!


Yeah it is very helpful. Knowing how to lay the bricks of knowledge the right way... to achieve something later down the road (like a halfhalt, TOTF, etc.) is challenging because every horse has a different level of education. Finding out where their education has holes, or where it needs work, really helps other posters to provide assistance.

Like me, if you jump to step 10 without going through steps 1-9 first... your horse won't be a happy camper but confused and doing it wrong.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tazzie said:


> Cassie, your comment about "go" made me remember this article. I think a lot of people get so focused on the headset they forget you need forward momentum to establish this.
> 
> 
> "Kick!" Says Charlotte Dujardin | The Chronicle of the Horse
> 
> Tihannah, I'd read this article. Essentially, if the horse doesn't respond to your leg, "make" them. Kick them forward and go!
> 
> Also, your comment about sitting trot... Yes, she's green. Yes, you are new. I'd start practicing the "sit for 3, rise for 3" exercise. It's basically as it says. Post 3 times, sit 3 bounces, and then rise again. This will start teaching Tessa that sitting trot does NOT automatically mean an upward or a downward transition. As you and her both get better, start stretching it out. Sit for 5, rise for 5, and so on.


I LOVE that article. I REALLY enjoyed reading it. I love Charlotte and Carl's philosophies because they're so down to earth about it all and really make an effort to educate riders in a way that is conprehensible and improve the quality of riding and understanding from the lower levels on up. And I agree you will use more leg in collection than in lengthening which is why it is SO important to have that aid established, so you're not fighting for a response your whole ride. Correct responses are the most important thing to establish early on, for example reactions to aids and a consistent rhythm are first and foremost important than all the rest.

The water analogy is also REALLY good about energy or electricity. Sometimes you can think of your aids as sending an electric impulse of communication.

I think of training like programming. Each part matters and it's deciding what parts matter the most to get the best outcome. Each rider tends to emphasize different things based on what they value most.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Here are some IMO good examples of instruction on a green horse. These are my personal videos and a part of Dante's and mine progress together. I'm showing them because it is hard to find a horse through different stages of development emphasizing the key points in training a horse. All these videos are relatively short but I think very constructive. Note he's quite green and at this stage the goal is for him to seek contact, react correctly to "go" and "woah" bend when asked, seek the bit into transitions, accept contact, not drop behind the bit, etc. At this stage he'd literally drop behind if I sent so much as an electrical signal down my ring finger. And also so you can see it isn't perfect, good training does not equal perfect riding or a perfect appearing horse.

Lee is an FEI 3* judge. I really like him as a person, he is my friend.

This one is about geometry and bend and how that affects the outcome. Allowing with the outside rein was part of the issue in bend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7b6foB691A

Canter, increasing self carriage, asking him to seek contact and how we ride downward transitions. The emphasis of giving the contact back to the horse, very important in the beginning. Lots of focus on poll position. Transitions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRWMG8f0Ju0

This one is showing how we deal with disagreement (not bad) and emphasize the small details. Addressing that he's not listening.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST_U_T2j_TA

Dealing with a low poll, riding corners. Addressing him not listening.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kiyJBLJQZY


----------



## Tihannah

Just got back from the barn and my weekly lesson so I haven't had a chance to watch the videos yet and go through all the links, but THANK YOU, and Cassie, you know I love watching your rides!

I need to jump in the shower, but I just had to get on and tell you guys about my lesson! I'm SOOO glad my trainer is back to herself! Lol. We worked at walk and trot for about 15 minutes. Me just trying to get Tess to stay consistently on the bit and bending. After a few laps at trot around the arena, I was completely out of breath and tired from trying to keep her forward the whole time. My trainer told me to hop off and take a break and she grabbed her helmet and got on. She could totally see my struggle with Tess and decided enough was enough!

It only took 10-15 min and Tess got ticked and tried to give her a couple bucks, but my trainer was NOT having it. It was truly amazing to watch her work with my stubborn mare who's motto is "Do as little as you possibly have to!" When my trainer said move and Tess tried to ignore her leg, she LIT into her. When she followed through, she was praised and rewarded. My trainer said she had absolutely had enough of seeing me kill myself trying to keep her forward. I couldn't get her to bend properly because I was constantly legging her on. She worked with her and when I say Tess only got ONE chance to respond, I mean that's it. No ifs, ands, buts, or hesitation allowed. 

She also worked with her on the downward transition and holding the frame. That's where the buck came in at. My trainer wouldn't allow her to throw her head up and it ****ed her off! Lol. She didn't win that battle either. After 10-15 min, she had Tess forward and responding and consistently on the bit. She hopped off and then said, "Okay, now get back on." As I got on she told me she'd better not see me leg her more than once for any gait and if she hesitated, I'd better get after her with the whip!

When I say she was like a COMPLETELY different horse, I'm not even kidding! It felt incredible! Normally, when I am posting trot, it's post, leg, post, leg. Once I cued her to trot, she was off and I didn't have to leg her AT ALL except in the bend! And tonight, seriously, tonight was really the first time I've felt her REALLY bend around my leg and it was effortless in the corners. I mean my mouth was literally hanging open, and I wasn't panting and tired because I wasn't having to push her the whole way! If she started to slow down, I gave her a light tap with the whip and she didn't hesitate for a second to maintain her speed. She never tossed her head up on me once, even on the transition to walk. I couldn't even believe it! Lol.

We then went to canter work, and I only had to ask once in both directions. She's stronger on the right lead and we did FOUR laps around the covered arena and she didn't stop till I told her to. We did a one full lap on the left lead. When I say this is something I have never been able to do with her, I'm not even kidding.

Afterwards my trainer just explained that she was a mare and she was stubborn and going to do whatever necessary to get out of real work. She told me to be fair, but firm, and if I asked once, and she refused, then I needed to get after her and show her I meant business. She's in a lot better shape now and stronger than when she first came and I needed to stop babying her and actually make her do the work. And she was right. Even after all that and the cantering, she'd barely broken a sweat and wasn't even panting.

So now I finally feel like I have a better grasp on what I need to do. Tessa is a very smart horse and learns super quick. She just needed someone stronger than me to get on and tell her what's what and I now need to maintain it!


----------



## Dehda01

Good. When you say forward, she needs to say " yes ma'am!" If she doesn't, you need to make her go forward with the whip. And only ask once. No nagging. When you at, they learn how to ignore you until you have asked umpteen times. You ask ONCE and you MUST expect an immediate response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome. I know when I'm learning something it really helps me to see things and get the whole concept or see what someone says and how it is done to connect the dots. Sometimes when I read things if I don't genuinely understand it's just words, so I thought the videos would be helpful and Lee's brilliant. 

I'm SO glad you had such a great experience with your trainer and her getting on and getting Tessa to realize her job. I can imagine having had her way for so long, it's difficult for her to accept she's not the one in control of the situation anymore. It'll get better with time!

I'm really glad your trainer got onto that, you really can't do much without the energy and willing to move forward. Once you both get used to the expectation and response you'll be SO much happier! Forward is such a crucial component and I'm SO glad you had such a productive lesson!


----------



## Tihannah

It was truly eye opening to watch, and made me realize why my trainer has been getting onto me so much about it. I was literally making her dead to the leg. How could she know I was asking her to bend when I was ALWAYS legging her? And then I was always legging her because I never made her follow through on the initial cue.

I think tonight was an important milestone for us. It really helped me to see what it felt like for my horse to be REALLY forward and responsive. It helped Tess to receive clear communication on what was expected of her. I'm excited to get back in the saddle and build upon this. Everyday that I learn something new, it fuels my desire to learn and accomplish more. I simply cannot get enough!

I just hope that I can keep her so responsive going forward!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I find the getting after with the whip hard because my TB kicks out at it and gets all crappy.

I missed a couple of pages but I love Your riding success as well


----------



## Tihannah

She tried to kick out at it, but my trainer only reinforced and pushed her harder and then as soon as she complied, she was rewarded. She quickly figured it out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're doing really well though! 

Yeah my instructor said you either follow through and deal with what you get or don't do it to begin with.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so glad you had a good ride! And it's SO beneficial to have your trainer hop and see what you're dealing with! Tess is a smart mare, and smart mares can be extremely difficult to convince they actually want to do this :lol: but now you know what you need to do to keep her forward and sensitive to your leg! Easier said than done, but you've got it!


----------



## Dehda01

Talk softly and carry a big stick Yes, horses must be taught to accept a whip correction. Hot blooded horses will be more sensitive to them compared to a colder blooded horse like a friesian. With my Arabs, I start teaching them in hand to teach acceptance, but whips are much easier for a horse to accept forward vs spurs which are better for refining lateral movements. I really don't like Spurs until you have a much better trained horse, and even then, I STILL carry a whip for forward! Always forward!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Dehda01 said:


> Talk softly and carry a big stick Yes, horses must be taught to accept a whip correction. Hot blooded horses will be more sensitive to them compared to a colder blooded horse like a friesian. With my Arabs, I start teaching them in hand to teach acceptance, but whips are much easier for a horse to accept forward vs spurs which are better for refining lateral movements. I really don't like Spurs until you have a much better trained horse, and even then, I STILL carry a whip for forward! Always forward!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Tb is totally comfortable with whips on the ground you can crack them around him and rub them all over but is extremely uncomfortable when you use them in the saddle. 


Glad you're having good rides! You guys are going to be spectacular !


----------



## Dehda01

Cracking them around them, and using them on the ground are different things. I do in hand work, teaching them how to go forward with the whip being used on their hip and asking them to do shoulder-in, and other lateral work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Dehda01 said:


> Cracking them around them, and using them on the ground are different things. I do in hand work, teaching them how to go forward with the whip being used on their hip and asking them to do shoulder-in, and other lateral work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also do inhand work with an instructor with a bamboo stick and a whip doing straightness training which includes shoulder in/travers and never had an issue with him on the ground.

But we can talk about that in my thread so we don't take over this one.


What are you goals for this year Tihannah with Tess?


----------



## Tihannah

Really my goals are just to establish strong basics, develop some consistency, and keep learning!! We will try to do a schooling show at my barn in April and we have several clinics coming up, but other than that, I'm not big on competing...yet.

I feel like we still have a ways to go and a lot to learn. I feel like I'm figuring things out every week. We are also still in the "rebuilding" stage where Tess is learning and getting stronger. I think this time next year, we will be more ready for any competing and I plan to only do local schooling shows at least for awhile.

I think I am more fascinated with the simple art of riding and dressage more so than becoming a serious competitor.


----------



## Tihannah

I normally don't ride on Fridays, but weather was bad on Tuesday so today was our makeup day. I also wanted to see if she would still be as responsive as she was last night. What can I say? My girl is a smart cookie!

I took her out into the dressage arena and though she huffed a little at first, it only took about 2 minutes to get her settled in and into work mode. The alfafa was definitely the culprit and she is pretty much back to her old self again.

We had another good, really productive ride and she retained everything she learned last night and we just worked on refining it. Keeping her in front of my legs was almost effortless. In fact, I think I did more work just trying to slow her down and even out at the trot! Because I didn't have to work hard at keeping her forward. we focused a lot on bend, laterals, and transitions while keeping her on the bit and round. What I immediately noticed was that working on the right lead is MUCH easier for her. She bends easily and moves off my leg well. On the left lead, she is more stiff in the body and harder to keep consistent.

I think I'm going to give my vet a call tomorrow and discuss hock injections with him. I'm not convinced that the adjustment in her right hip was as effective as I originally thought. When I pick her hooves, she seems to have a hard time picking that leg up for me. Although I can get her to canter on a left lead, it seems hard on her and its a mess and it seems like she's just pushing through it. Her canter on the right lead is easy and lovely. If she is in pain still in that right hip, I would like to do whatever I can to relieve it. There is a TB at my barn who gets hock injections once or twice a year and he is a fantastic horse. I'm sure my vet could give me some good feedback on going this route as well.


----------



## Dehda01

She may need readjustment. Discuss injections, did you do ppe X-rays with her before you bought her, I Don't remember. Also remember horses are one sided/"handed".... Just like They will have an easy side and a hard side. Particularly if they have not had a rider working HARD to make both sides even, and even then you will still be able to feel a slight difference in the left and right side of even a great horse like Valegro


----------



## Tihannah

We did not do xrays. She did well on the flexion tests on both sides, and though my vet saw a slight hitch in her right hock, he said he didn't see a need for xrays. He did mention that she may need hock injections in the future. I don't know a lot about the injections which is why I wanted to speak with him.

I may just need to work her more on that side. During our lesson the other night, we did a lot of spiraling in and out to the left and by the end, she was much more supple and easier to bend on that side. We still do all of our stretches before riding and I try to focus on that side more. I will need to incorporate more work on that side in our riding.


----------



## Tazzie

I agree with Dehda to have her readjusted. If she was that bad, it may have slipped back to where it was or partially back. I'd go that route first.

And yup, Izzie is VERY much left handed. Everything is easier (when she's adjusted) to the left than the right. To the right is very hard for her to supple but it gets there.

I just err on the side of no injections if you can help it. I feel it's a once you start you can't really stop kind of thing. Definitely exhaust other options (including focusing on that side more) before jumping to injections.


----------



## egrogan

If you're going to discuss hock injections, I'd also do the hock x-rays so you know what you're actually dealing with. I was having a lot of the same problems you describe with Isabel about a year ago. She had just turned 21, and I guess I got it in my mind that she was at the age where arthritis was going to move in fast. Vet did x-rays (clearly thinking I was crazy for doing them but kind enough to humor me) and he saw that while she did have some small signs of arthritic changes there, they were nothing unexpected based on her age and were not severe enough to warrant backing off from riding (actually, light riding is good for arthritis far more severe than what Isabel has going on).

Since she sometimes felt stiff to me while riding, he suggested trying Cosequin ASU+ first before going to injections. He was very upfront with me that the research on oral joint supplements is mixed at best, and that many people feel strongly that if you're going to do it, just go to injections. But he went on to say that his wife's gelding, who she does endurance with, had some of the same mild arthritic symptoms and responded amazingly to the Cosequin, so he keeps an open mind because he's seen responses in real life that don't match up with the clinical trials (and he always ends those conversations by saying "of course you don't have to take my opinion, you do what you feel is best based on how you read the research"- love a vet like that!). 

In my experience, the Cosequin made a noticeable difference for Isabel's very low-impact work schedule. Maybe worth considering with your vet too? 

But at the very least, if you're going down this path, do the x-rays so you know what you're treating since neither the oral supplement nor the injections are cheap, and in the scheme of things, the x-rays are.

ETA: Like others said up above, if you've only recently started chiro work, it may take a few more regular adjustments with Tess for it to "hold."


----------



## Tihannah

The chiro is supposed to come out again around the 11th. Maybe I will hold off until he has a look at her again.


----------



## LoriF

I agree on holding off on injections unless you know a specific area from ex-rays that warrants it. I use chiropractors myself. I was having a lot of issues that they would fix and my muscles would pull everything right back to where it was, sometimes in a day or two. After several visits, it would happen less and less. I eventually stopped going because it was quite a drive and I was feeling a lot better. My body stayed good for a year and a half but from working and doing what I do I started to get the same problems again so I started going back. Now I get an adjustment about once a month and I'm good to go.


----------



## Tazzie

I absolutely would hold off for a bit! Injections are pricey, and may be as simple as things fell back into the wrong place. I'm sure she will be ok!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree with everyone else who said do the investigative work to be sure she needs an injection. I'm not against injections but I think of them as a last resort. I agree she may just need to be readjusted as she hadn't been adjusted in a long time before her adjustment and had some spots that were really out. I hope that will be enough.

And it is absolutely true. EVERY horse has a dominant and less dominant side. Even starting babies from what I've seen the majority of horses are left hooved. Most of the babies I've started are naturally more flexible, supple and coordinated to the left, while the right is emphasis on bend and they need a lot more help to balance and connect their bodies. Good riding evens it up but no horse, person or creature is perfectly 100% symmetrical. 

I will say I've read reports on oral joint supplements (mixed studies) but honestly I think they DO make a difference. I can tell in my body when I'm on one vs when I'm not. I have a bit of gimp and my knees really bother me when I'm not on one vs when I am I feel mostly normal. I don't know what the most effective one is but I love the smartpak senior one just because it has a good quantity of ingriedients like HA, MSM, glucosemine, and chondroitin. Or you could try adequan.


----------



## Tihannah

I replied to this on my phone, but it apparently didn't post?

She is currently on the Smartpak Senior Supplement. I started her on it in early January and she's definitely shown improvement. I guess I need to do more exercises to supple her on that side before and after we ride.

We had another good ride this morning and she was a willing partner and stayed forward the entire time. When we work on the left lead she tried to bend through the neck instead of the body, and it feels like trying to bend a board. Once we change directions to the right, she immediately goes supple, bends, and comes through easily. On the right lead, it is easier to get her relaxed on the bit as well.


----------



## Tihannah

The weather was absolutely incredible today and perfect for riding. I got my guy to come out with me just because he couldn't take being indoors today. Before I got in the saddle, my guy wanted to get on just to see what it was like. I warned him that it was not as easy as it looked.

Tess for many years, has only been ridden by women and small children, so her initial reaction when he climbed on was not good! Lol. She was like, "Who the heck is this??!" and huffed a bit. I had to hold on to her good because she acted like she wanted to take off with him. He's 6'4 and all legs so she definitely wasn't accustomed to such a large rider. He was nervous and didn't stay on long, and she settled down once I got on.

Tess did well during our ride, although she made a half-a**ed attempt at a buck when I wouldn't let her walk after a canter. I laughed at her and pushed on, but we managed to get it on video. Lol. Below are stills I got from the video. It was really a beautiful day and I loved every minute of it!









Trying to slow after the canter


Serious tail action!!


Oh the attitude!!


We got it back together and then went on a short hack to just enjoy the breeze!


----------



## whisperbaby22

She looks great.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I replied to this on my phone, but it apparently didn't post?


THAT IS SO WEIRD, cause I definitely saw it... like the whole supplement thing and being a willing partner. So odd.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> THAT IS SO WEIRD, cause I definitely saw it... like the whole supplement thing and being a willing partner. So odd.


Omg, ok! So I'm not crazy! Lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tihannah said:


> Ok, so I'm only brave enough to post this here because I know only a few of you keep up with this thread and I don't need an entire forum tearing me down on this one. I think it will be good to add to my journal and go back and laugh at a year from now.
> 
> Exhale...this is our test. I added annotations to explain what was happening. Please...laugh WITH me and not at me. It's pretty bad...but at least it was a beautiful day!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for all the wind noise!


I have just been catching up, and watched the video, and it is not as bad as I expected, you got exactly what you needed from a mock show, a whole bundle of experience, and the chance for do overs, that is the whole point.

She wasn't that bad, and I'm sorry that did make me giggle a little. The first show, and it was a fully fledged point earning show, we had at our barn, we were using the arena and practising right up to the day before the show, then we quit and set it up for the show proper, flowers in the boxes, sponsors banners in the fences and of course the judges tent at C.

Well I ride Troy, good old not phased by much Troy into the ring, and he gets nearly to X when he suddenly realised that there was a TENT....horse eating things live in tents you know. Each time we went round I got closer to C and a little straighter, thank goodness he was good anywhere apart from the last 3rd of the arena.

You have this, glad you have sorted out the diet issues, I am becoming a big convert to diet being the answer to a lot of issues with horse and rider.

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tihannah

Golden Horse said:


> I have just been catching up, and watched the video, and it is not as bad as I expected, you got exactly what you needed from a mock show, a whole bundle of experience, and the chance for do overs, that is the whole point.
> 
> She wasn't that bad, and I'm sorry that did make me giggle a little. The first show, and it was a fully fledged point earning show, we had at our barn, we were using the arena and practising right up to the day before the show, then we quit and set it up for the show proper, flowers in the boxes, sponsors banners in the fences and of course the judges tent at C.
> 
> Well I ride Troy, good old not phased by much Troy into the ring, and he gets nearly to X when he suddenly realised that there was a TENT....horse eating things live in tents you know. Each time we went round I got closer to C and a little straighter, thank goodness he was good anywhere apart from the last 3rd of the arena.
> 
> You have this, glad you have sorted out the diet issues, I am becoming a big convert to diet being the answer to a lot of issues with horse and rider.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I am able to look back and laugh at it now. Today we worked in the arena with no nervousness whatsoever, but then the alfafa affects have worn off now as well. I still cannot, however, get over how much what they're eating takes over the way their brains work and how such enormous creatures and can view seemingly obsolete inanimate objects into huge scary monsters.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I want to see your video from today! I'm sad I didn't record my ride but it wouldn't have worked. My camera would have been thrown across the pasture (outdoor is parallel to it)


----------



## Golden Horse

Tihannah said:


> I still cannot, however, get over how much what they're eating takes over the way their brains work and how such enormous creatures and can view seemingly obsolete inanimate objects into huge scary monsters.


Not only them either, I'm slowly coming to realize how much I am affected by what I eat. I am coming to believe that I am a lot more confident when I am eating properly.

As to monster thing, yeah, have to love them....


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> I want to see your video from today! I'm sad I didn't record my ride but it wouldn't have worked. My camera would have been thrown across the pasture (outdoor is parallel to it)


Haha. My guy videod, but he did it in like 20 separate mini clips! It's not great. When I'm in the saddle, I'm thinking, "Yeaaaa., I got this. We look great!" Then I watch the video and I'm like, "Ugghhh, look at my hands! Why am I leaning forward?? She's not correct at all! I gotta lose some weight!" Lol.

I always feel better if I just freeze the second or two in time that we actually look decent and clip it as a still pic!:wink:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Haha. My guy videod, but he did it in like 20 separate mini clips! It's not great. When I'm in the saddle, I'm thinking, "Yeaaaa., I got this. We look great!" Then I watch the video and I'm like, "Ugghhh, look at my hands! Why am I leaning forward?? She's not correct at all! I gotta lose some weight!" Lol.
> 
> I always feel better if I just freeze the second or two in time that we actually look decent and clip it as a still pic!:wink:



**** you sounds exactly like me :lol: that cracks me up. I'm pretty critical too. It never matters how thin or heavy I am, I always feel like I could lose more. Or pick all the little pieces apart but then it's like well it is what it is. I have time. One piece at a time and it'll get better.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tihannah said:


> When I'm in the saddle, I'm thinking, "Yeaaaa., I got this. We look great!" Then I watch the video and I'm like, "Ugghhh, look at my hands! Why am I leaning forward?? She's not correct at all! I gotta lose some weight!" Lol.
> 
> I always feel better if I just freeze the second or two in time that we actually look decent and clip it as a still pic!:wink:


I would dearly love to get another video done, because it feels so much better, BUT I know that I will feel exactly the same, because I always do :rofl:

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad she's back to her normal self now! Diet is truly an amazing thing! We went through that phase when Izzie got more of her show and performance grain. She was spooky on the ground and on her back. And this was a horse we desensitized for 2 solid years before I got on her back. Changed to a lower NSC grain, and the difference was huge.

As for the video, that's no fun  I'm sure you guys looked great! Hands and position are getting there, I know they are! And I think we all look at video of ourselves and go "ugh, I NEED to lose weight!!"


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> I'm glad she's back to her normal self now! Diet is truly an amazing thing! We went through that phase when Izzie got more of her show and performance grain. She was spooky on the ground and on her back. And this was a horse we desensitized for 2 solid years before I got on her back. Changed to a lower NSC grain, and the difference was huge.
> 
> As for the video, that's no fun  I'm sure you guys looked great! Hands and position are getting there, I know they are! And I think we all look at video of ourselves and go "ugh, I NEED to lose weight!!"


Every time I watched a clip, I thought of the things you pointed out and thought, that still looks terrible!! Lol. I still having trouble figuring out my hands and keeping my legs still. In parts of the video I can see where I remember and my lower legs go still while posting, and then a few seconds later, they're back to flopping like chicken wings! My transition from canter to trot is also still a mess! It takes a couple sloppy bounces before I can find my place again in posting.

In the canter, I still have the habit of drawing my legs up and leaning forward as I apply pressure to keep her going. Her takeoff into canter is huge, so I tend to throw my hands all over the place and then have the flapping elbows. It definitely needs a lot of work!


----------



## whisperbaby22

I think this self criticism is just a normal part of the package. People getting interested in dressage do so because they see the perfection of horse and rider. So of course they are going to push hard to get there. However, horses have a way of keeping us humble.


----------



## Tazzie

You also just started riding dressage :wink: if I could dredge up my old show videos, you'd see I started the exact same way. Sadly, those videos are on VHS and we don't have a way to convert them to DVD right now. Otherwise, I'd gladly show you some of my not so great moments :lol:

It's a LONG process to gain a decent seat and hand position in dressage. Not something that just happens overnight. But you know what you need to do to help get your position better, and you're taking lessons! I'm sure your trainer is giving you tips too! Coming up with a checklist while riding is a good idea too. A way to remind yourself to sit back, have steady hands and weight in your feet.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Dressage is so hard that one has to have this kind of drive to succeed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihanna if you want to be mortified and laugh at the same time, I can bring up my "first canter on Sky" videos. They aren't pretty LOL.


----------



## Tihannah

Rode last night determined to fix some things I noted in my video from the weekend. It's so annoying when you think you're doing good in the saddle, only to later watch it, and see that you weren't actually doing what you THINK you were doing.

The whole time I kept reminding myself, heels down, shoulders back, squish your boobs, hands forward and THOUGHT I was doing pretty good with it. When I watched the video, I did primarily keep my heels down, but at the same time, pushed my feet up and forward so that I was almost in a chair seat. My elbows were extended instead of locked at my sides and my shoulders were still forward. :-(

The only good thing I noted was that I was able to keep her forward for the most part and keep my heels down, my legs were a lot more still. At canter, I was able to hold it together and transition smoother with my heels down, but my butt somehow is still popping out of the saddle instead of just moving with the horse and I'm not yet sure how to keep it planted.

I have a lesson with our Sr trainer tonight and will address some of these things with her. Our last two lessons did not go well. Tess was on the alfafa then and acting like a spooky 4 yr old. I also got frustrated in the last lesson because she kept telling me to give her more rein to the point where I felt like I had no control at all to guide her or push her into the contact. She's a giraffe and if you don't hold her in place, she will simply veer off course.

This trainer likes to have an almost slack inside rein and work with a supple outside rein. I simply can't do that with this horse. The minute you loosen the inside rein, her shoulder pops out and she counterbends. If the outside rein is too long, she goes in to giraffe mode and hollows out and you simply cannot push her into the contact because her head is pointed to the sky. Our last lesson she kept saying, "Give her more rein, give her more rein," until it felt like my reins were 10 ft long and she was veering all over the place. I got frustrated and ended the lesson early, but blamed it on my horse's erratic behavior, which was only part of it.

My last two lessons with this trainer accomplished nothing. She's a super sweet woman, and has tons of experience, but I think she's missing the fact that I'm retraining a horse from saddleseat and being ridden by a child for years. If tonight is a repeat, then I won't do anymore lessons with her.

P.S.
I am going back to watch more videos of Cassie and Dante so maybe I can note some things.


----------



## Dehda01

What are you doing with your legs and seat to steer her? Steering with reins is only one very small part of the puzzle. Most of the steering really should be coming from your body, your legs, core and seat. The reins offer backup suggestion on bend, tempo and speed.

Now I do understand you are at the beginning of your riding journey, so you are just starting to become aware of these and this is a comes from personal body control that you are still learning- AND THAT IS OK AND GOOD!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

Have you every read Sally Swift's Centered Riding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Rode last night determined to fix some things I noted in my video from the weekend. It's so annoying when you think you're doing good in the saddle, only to later watch it, and see that you weren't actually doing what you THINK you were doing.
> 
> The whole time I kept reminding myself, heels down, shoulders back, squish your boobs, hands forward and THOUGHT I was doing pretty good with it. When I watched the video, I did primarily keep my heels down, but at the same time, pushed my feet up and forward so that I was almost in a chair seat. My elbows were extended instead of locked at my sides and my shoulders were still forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I noted was that I was able to keep her forward for the most part and keep my heels down, my legs were a lot more still. At canter, I was able to hold it together and transition smoother with my heels down, but my butt somehow is still popping out of the saddle instead of just moving with the horse and I'm not yet sure how to keep it planted.
> 
> I have a lesson with our Sr trainer tonight and will address some of these things with her. Our last two lessons did not go well. Tess was on the alfafa then and acting like a spooky 4 yr old. I also got frustrated in the last lesson because she kept telling me to give her more rein to the point where I felt like I had no control at all to guide her or push her into the contact. She's a giraffe and if you don't hold her in place, she will simply veer off course.
> 
> This trainer likes to have an almost slack inside rein and work with a supple outside rein. I simply can't do that with this horse. The minute you loosen the inside rein, her shoulder pops out and she counterbends. If the outside rein is too long, she goes in to giraffe mode and hollows out and you simply cannot push her into the contact because her head is pointed to the sky. Our last lesson she kept saying, "Give her more rein, give her more rein," until it felt like my reins were 10 ft long and she was veering all over the place. I got frustrated and ended the lesson early, but blamed it on my horse's erratic behavior, which was only part of it.
> 
> My last two lessons with this trainer accomplished nothing. She's a super sweet woman, and has tons of experience, but I think she's missing the fact that I'm retraining a horse from saddleseat and being ridden by a child for years. If tonight is a repeat, then I won't do anymore lessons with her.
> 
> P.S.
> I am going back to watch more videos of Cassie and Dante so maybe I can note some things.


Not that equitation is a strength of mine but I think you'll do better if you pick a few equitation points that affect your riding and then focus on riding, so you can allow the improvement to happen naturally. I think when people force it, it makes it worse than taking a deep breath And relaxing. For example Is focus on a relaxed, supple hip and having your shoulders down and back with a steady connection to the reins and legs sending your mare out to the contact. Make it simple. Break it down for yourself, pick a few key points rather than working on everything at once. Set yourself up for success and believe in yourself. You are genuinely doing great!! Way way better than I was riding for a year.

With your hip staying in, it's just learning to be supple and allowing it to happen. It takes a lot of practice and feeling that motion that will really help you. It's not something you can force but have to practice and allow your hip to just follow. Perhaps after canter making yourself sit a few strides, no matter how ugly and learning to feel that and same with the upward transitions, sit a few strides and ask, so your body develops the muscle memory. Don't worry if it's ugly, just focus on relaxing, organizing a calm energy within yourself and if will improve.

The other thing when you do give rein, don't actually lengthen your reins out, just put your hand forward maybe two inches to release the tension then bring it back. I get what your trainer is doing, I think she's trying to make you more aware of your inside leg, outside rein connection however you do need some inside rein especially on a greener or warming up horse to get the degree of bendand total throughness and acceptance you're working towards.

Your mare needs more structure than an already schooled horse and some horses just need structure. With her being a Friesian with how her neck and body is shaped (natural inclination to hollow back and swan neck). She needs more support with your half halts, leg and a consistent connection. I would not ride her on an especially long rein for a while, not a choking short rein but a rein short enough to feel and influence her yet still ask her to push forward into the contact. Horses like this are not as straight forward in the contact and can get drastically worse if left with too many open ends. I hope your lessons start going better with your trainer but I think too a trainer's job is finding how to help train the horse but in a way that the rider can accomplish too. No two horses ride exactly the same, they can be very similar but some ways you ride one horse will make another go terribly. For a Dante or Tess they need structure to organize their bodies and movement. They're not TBs which IMO tend to be very straight forward in the contact and body.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> What are you doing with your legs and seat to steer her? Steering with reins is only one very small part of the puzzle. Most of the steering really should be coming from your body, your legs, core and seat. The reins offer backup suggestion on bend, tempo and speed.
> 
> Now I do understand you are at the beginning of your riding journey, so you are just starting to become aware of these and this is a comes from personal body control that you are still learning- AND THAT IS OK AND GOOD!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm steering with my legs, but having to reinforce with the reins because its how she's been ridden for years - reins only. At the beginning of each ride I spend 10-15 min walking at a loose rein and just trying to guide her with my seat and legs, but she will still get confused and veer off course. I'm not so much steering with the reins as much as holding her together on the contact and trying to keep her straight but bending. When I first got her, she LIVED in a counter bend. I literally have to keep a strong hold on her to keep her together - shoulder in, neck, and pushing her in the bend with both reins and my leg if that makes sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

You just have to let her veer off and then pick her back up and steer her again. Rinse and repeat. My babies often are starting picking it up within the first month. You start to ride them like they have power steering, and eventually they have it so you ask, let them make the mistake, correct them and start again. Set up cones and make her walk through attempting to steer with only your legs- steer with your belly button... Once you master that try at the trot... You won't be perfect.. And it isn't typical dressage but horses often need t have a REASON for why we are asking for something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

You are awfully hard on yourself! I wish I could dig out my old show videos. Seriously, you are doing FINE. I promise. Sure there are things to work on, but not everything has to be immediately.

As for the canter, I'd still ask about a lunge lesson. Gives you a chance to really feel her canter without the worry of steering her. I know you'll get it; it just takes time to get the right feel of it.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Have you every read Sally Swift's Centered Riding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't, but I will look it up!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Not that equitation is a strength of mine but I think you'll do better if you pick a few equitation points that affect your riding and then focus on riding, so you can allow the improvement to happen naturally. I think when people force it, it makes it worse than taking a deep breath And relaxing. For example Is focus on a relaxed, supple hip and having your shoulders down and back with a steady connection to the reins and legs sending your mare out to the contact. Make it simple. Break it down for yourself, pick a few key points rather than working on everything at once. Set yourself up for success and believe in yourself. You are genuinely doing great!! Way way better than I was riding for a year.
> 
> With your hip staying in, it's just learning to be supple and allowing it to happen. It takes a lot of practice and feeling that motion that will really help you. It's not something you can force but have to practice and allow your hip to just follow. Perhaps after canter making yourself sit a few strides, no matter how ugly and learning to feel that and same with the upward transitions, sit a few strides and ask, so your body develops the muscle memory. Don't worry if it's ugly, just focus on relaxing, organizing a calm energy within yourself and if will improve.
> 
> The other thing when you do give rein, don't actually lengthen your reins out, just put your hand forward maybe two inches to release the tension then bring it back. I get what your trainer is doing, I think she's trying to make you more aware of your inside leg, outside rein connection however you do need some inside rein especially on a greener or warming up horse to get the degree of bendand total throughness and acceptance you're working towards.
> 
> Your mare needs more structure than an already schooled horse and some horses just need structure. With her being a Friesian with how her neck and body is shaped (natural inclination to hollow back and swan neck). She needs more support with your half halts, leg and a consistent connection. I would not ride her on an especially long rein for a while, not a choking short rein but a rein short enough to feel and influence her yet still ask her to push forward into the contact. Horses like this are not as straight forward in the contact and can get drastically worse if left with too many open ends. I hope your lessons start going better with your trainer but I think too a trainer's job is finding how to help train the horse but in a way that the rider can accomplish too. No two horses ride exactly the same, they can be very similar but some ways you ride one horse will make another go terribly. For a Dante or Tess they need structure to organize their bodies and movement. They're not TBs which IMO tend to be very straight forward in the contact and body.


You must've posted this while I was typing mine and I somehow missed it! The senior trainer canceled lessons for today. She lives about an hour and half away and apparently couldn't make it, so Tess and I will be working solo again tonight. Kinda glad though, and I will have a lesson with my regular trainer tomorrow.

But this is an awesome post, and I will be back as soon as I can get away from work! Lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're doing beautifully don't be so hard on yourself! You've picked it up very quickly.


----------



## Tihannah

So tonight was definitely a better ride. I chose to focus on keeping my elbows pinned at my side and my heels down and just trying to maintain a good seat. I discovered that when I kept my elbows bent and at my sides, it was easier to push her into the contact. At the same time, and after watching some of the video, I could see my hands also played a major role. I have the habit of dropping them too low, but again and again, when I remembered to tuck my elbows and keep my hands raised above her withers, she came through.

It took till almost the end of the ride before I started getting some consistency. I'm not sure why, but after canter work, she seems to come alive. It was easy to get her round because she was really stepping under herself and into the contact. So much so, that she kept trying to go into a trot, but it literally took about 40 min and a little canter work in both directions to get her moving like that. 

It's making me think I need to extend our sessions a bit. Because for the first 30 minutes or so, she is kinda slow and sluggish. After that, it's like she has had time to loosen up and I can get her working better, but I always end soon after because I worry about pushing her too hard. Now I feel like the first 30 minutes I'm really just warming up her muscles and getting her supple.

I'm definitely seeing improvement. She doesn't seem to mind the canter work anymore and we did much better cantering on the left lead today. I think the joint supplements are really starting to kick in and she's not as stiff as she used to be. She honestly looks great and most people at my barn can't believe she's 18. 

On top of that, she's back to my super sweet, easy going girl again. That nutcase I had for a couple weeks is completely gone and she's back to being a willing partner and aiming to please. She does seem to be attached to me and I can't help but love it. A fairly new boarder came over to chat with us last night and when she went to give her rubs, Tess just kinda nudged her away trying to keep an eye on me. The girl says, "Wow! She does not take her eyes off you!" I just laughed and said its because I spoil her rotten. 

Anyways, I gotta jump in the shower, but I just want to thank everyone again for following our journey and always lending helpful advice. I take all of your words with me each time I ride and replay them in my head. It really helps me to try and grasp this amazing gift of communicating with such a magnificent creature.

P.S. I truly love my Tessa D.


----------



## Dehda01

I have had many horses need to canter to warm up. I have one that does best when I start her on the lunge and then put her in side reins or ride her with a fairly extreme bend to really get to get her stretching and moving FORWARD. 

I also like using back on track quarter sheets and saddle pads which seem to help speed warm up time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Tess and I had a really good ride tonight and I think things are finally starting to make sense for the both of us.

I decided to introduce canter early in the ride. We always start on the left lead first to try to work out the stiffness. Loose rein (both directions), then working walk, then trot, and left lead canter. We took a short loose rein walk, then changed leads. It really helped her to be much more forward early on and made it easier for me to push her into the contact. I did not have to put as much weight in the reins tonight either. She finally seems to understand the half halts and what I am asking.

We also worked on our halt to walk and walk to halt transitions and holding the frame. She did surprisingly well on the first couple tries. Just days ago, I had to really widen my reins to keep that nose from pointing towards the sky. Tonight, it only took a couple half halts and she instantly knew what I was asking. I was really impressed and quickly rewarded and praised each time.

We only had one hiccup during our downward transition from canter where she tried to insist on going straight to the walk. I popped her butt, and she half-bucked, so I popped her twice, and she half-bucked again. I quickly popped her 3 times and she pretty much said FINE, I'll keep trotting. Once she trotted and held the pace and frame, I rewarded her with a working walk and then loose rein and patted her. When we later cantered again, she held the trot in downward transition until I cued the walk. She's such a smart horse! 

My hands and legs and seat are getting better everyday and I feel like its really helping her understand what I'm trying to achieve with her. I can't even express how rewarding this whole thing is for me. I know I could never do this with a YOUNG green horse. I just don't have the skill. But with Tess, I feel like we are learning together. She has the temperament to accept my mistakes and the intelligence to piece together what I'm asking and then remember it for the next ride. Even though she gets annoyed with me sometimes, she still wants to please and I truly feel like we are partners when we ride.

Anyhow, we didn't have a lesson yesterday because we got hit with a pretty bad thunderstorm, so we're doing a makeup lesson in the morning. Hopefully I will get some decent video to share. Tess and I only have 2 months until John Mason returns for another clinic, and I can't explain why, but I really want to show him that we've made some significant progress.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's wonderful. I'm really glad you're making so much progress with yourself and with Tessa  these are the rides or moments I think we live for where the pieces start coming together and we start seeing and feeling what we've been building towards. Always remember these rides when you have a frustrating one. The frustrating, breaking through the barriers rides are what lead to understanding and this kind of "effortless" extensions of one another ones. 

But it sounds like you're both very well suited to one another and she really was the perfect horse for you. It's been a pleasure to listen and be apart of your guys journey together. I'm glad it's going well 

lol I understand I think we all have a sense of pride in ourselves and our horses and when it's someone we admire or look up to we really want to show them we improved, we listened and are getting it.


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks, Cassie! I feel like you've been with me the whole way! I still remember sending you horses I was considering for feedback. I know I've told you this before, but you've been immensely helpful to me through all this! I know I've probably asked you the same questions several times, but you always send me very detailed, well thought out responses to help me gain understanding. I don't always "get it" initially, but then days, weeks, or a month later I'll be riding and it'll just happen and I'll be like, "Ohhhh, that's what she meant!" Lol.

My lessons are only 45 min and my trainer is so busy all the time that I can't really bombard her with all my questions or concerns. I think its so helpful to have people who are more knowledgeable and can lend varying advice.

I think the only bad part in all of this is that I'm starting to resent my life! Lol. I sit behind my desk all day and think, "This is not what I want to do with my life anymore! I want to be at the barn smelling horses and getting dirty!" I feel like corporate america is sooo overrated now! Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome  I remember that time too. And I try to help where I can. And I understand everyone learns and understands things from a different place. Words only mean what we understand them to mean. And riding is very much an art that takes a long time to learn and develop. That was actually a conversation my trainer and I had yesterday. About how some riders tend to ride as though it's a science and muscle and ride almost mechanically and while they're not bad riders miss out on the feel and "art" portion of riding. Where as other riders have a great deal of feel and maybe aren't as technical but are fluid and capable and can ride more of a variety. We had another good conversation about how do we define what is correct? For example we find it interesting how much people focus on the head and neck over the whole horse. We had a big conversation about the development of dressage and the foundation work of classical riding and modern riding which was really interesting. This trainer is a GP rider, almost has her USDF gold medal and also does hunters. Every ride, every lesson you're learning something new. Whether it's a better way to do something or developing a better perspective or way to handle a problem.

I understand. If they have other aspects to their life, it makes you feel guilty and wrong to bother them too much.

lol starting to resent the cubical fortune 500 company life? The only bad part is horses don't pay. I remember being a working student and struggling like crazy to make ends meet and being frustrated the whole time because I couldn't afford to do all the diagnostics I wanted to for my old eventer. I think that's one of the most frustrating things, working 70hrs a week and not being able to afford to take care of your horse. lol that's the good thing about the cubical life, you can provide a good life for your horse. The sacrifice is real! But I don't blame you it's nice to out in the fresh air and doing something physical.


----------



## Tihannah

If I was a wealthy woman, I would definitely being doing what I love!

We had an AWESOME lesson with my trainer today! Tess just did fantastic! We did a lot of canter work and focus on keeping her through and on the contact. My trainer was really happy with our progress and thinks we have a good chance of doing the Training Level 1 test for the show in April.

I did get video, but it's over 40 min long, so I'm trying to find a movie editor app to trim it down. I don't have my mac and iMovie anymore, so I don't have a clue how you do that on a Windows pc. :-(

Today Tess showed us just how much better and stronger she is now and it just makes me so happy for our future together. Below are just a couple still I got from the video. She did so good!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihanna, upload it to youtube and use the trim function under enhancements (once it's uploaded)


----------



## evilamc

I bought avs video editor and its pretty simple to use and inexpensive for PC.


----------



## Tihannah

I found Windows Movie Maker and put something together. I edited it down to just the clips of our canter work and added music so you wouldn't have to hear my trainer yelling at me. Lol. This was a really proud lesson for me, as we've never gotten this much canter work out of Tess and I think I was more pooped then she was at the end! Lol. Anyways, here it is! 

P.S.
I picked the song cause I thought it was VERY appropriate for us! ;-)


----------



## Tihannah

I also now have the terrible habit of constantly watching Tess as we ride! My trainer ate me up for it today.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Aww that's awesome Tina!! You and Tess look like you've really improved and had a really great ride! You both look great! She's getting a lot more lift in her canter. And you're looking a lot more organized and together, major kudos for a job well done!

I'm so happy you found her and were able to make a good team. It seems like she was the right choice  

And you should be really excited!! Intro to training level as of April. That's pretty awesome! Congratulations


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie! I forgot to mention that I really struggled in the turn with that left lead canter, so that's why there's so many clips of it. I wasn't giving her enough inside rein to make the turn and we almost hit the rail several times! Lol. My trainer had me redo several times, then we would move on, and she would make us go back to it. Right lead 20m circles are easy peasy because she bends well through the body, but left lead, I REALLY have to push her.

So now here's the new dilemma I'm faced with. Now that canter is so much easier for Tess, she's using it as another method of evasion. I'm not kidding when I say she is QUEEN of evading the bit. I've finally gotten to where I understand what I need to do to push her onto the contact and get her stepping under herself. Well, now, she will try to jump into the canter to evade it. She did this several times this morning! But when she's in the canter, she's almost naturally round, so the contact is light and easy, but at the trot, it feels like a constant battle. She knows what I'm asking of her, but she's being a mare and doesn't want to do it, or won't hold it for more than a few strides. At the walk, it's not as difficult either, just the trot. You can even see in the video where he is constantly trying to suck back and hollow out in the trot. But once we canter, she is lovely and we've done MUCH more work at the trot! Ugghhh, I'm starting to get frustrated again!

Forgot to add that we also did some ground work today before we rode and I lunged her for a bit with side reins. They did absolutely no good. Lol. She could absolutely still lift her head. Because of her swan neck, it's like she knows how to get around the shorter length and just cock that neck back far enough to lift her head. I took them all the way back to the 2nd to last notch and it was no problem for her. The other thing I'm considering is a chambon. I read that these are better for dealing with horses with the natural high headset - i.e. Friesians, Saddlebreds, etc. and more effective than side reins because they focus more on the pole instead of the neck?


----------



## Dehda01

A chambon, or Vienna reins. I much prefer viennas to side reins any day. Or draws... But you MUST HAVE SOMEONE TEACH YOU how to use them properly!!! If you don't have a trainer who can teach you proper use, DON'T USE THEM- particularly the longeing in draws!... Ihave Arabs and half-arabs... Who love to telescope up if they possibly can. Longeing is your friend. And helps her to use her body properly without the added point of balancing a person on top it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> A chambon, or Vienna reins. I much prefer viennas to side reins any day. Or draws... But you MUST HAVE SOMEONE TEACH YOU how to use them properly!!! If you don't have a trainer who can teach you proper use, DON'T USE THEM- particularly the longeing in draws!... Ihave Arabs and half-arabs... Who love to telescope up if they possibly can. Longeing is your friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm VERY careful. I got the side reins when I first got Tess and but never used them till recently because I was waiting for my trainer to have time to show me. I don't need her trained wrong on ANYTHING else! Lol. I'm not familiar with vienna reins, but I will look them up right now.


----------



## Dehda01

Viennas are lovely since they have two points of connection so the horse can't evade them... If they go low, they go deep, if they go high, they get tucked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF

That's what I love about mares. They don't give you anything, you have to earn it. But, when you do, the feeling is out of this world.


----------



## Tihannah

We have a lesson tonight after work with our senior trainer. I'm really hoping I can work through the issue of contact with her and a way to make her more receptive and consistent with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck in your lesson. But here's something to think about, a lot of the consistency/inconsistency is in your outside contact and the connection between your leg and hand to engage the horse's back. Laterals into outside rein, having enough forward energy and a consistent outside rein and enough bend through the rib cage with a consistent outside rein.

But good luck! I'm sure the lesson will be great!


----------



## Tihannah

My biggest issue is getting her to accept the contact. Below is a video of my trainer riding her back in January trying to establish a solid contact. Granted she is in much better shape now and looks a lot better, but you can see that throughout the whole thing, Tess is just trying to figure out a way to get around the contact. And this is what I am constantly dealing with when I ride. Each time she gets correct and my trainer gives a little, she tries to come off. She's gotten slightly better, but its definitely still a work in progress.

Sorry the video is shaky in the beginning and I dubbed some weird music over cause I was talking to my trainer through the whole thing, but you can see what I mean.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

She reminds me actually quite a bit of Dante with how she wants to use her neck. He's pretty tricky in the contact, he's super flexible in the neck, you get to short he uses his neck wrong, you gather the reins too short before he's properly warmed up he won't use himself properly but has gotten SO much better.

Part of the issue with her is she really needs to be sent out to the contact. I think your trainer was shortening her reins to try to get a contact but Tessa doesnt look like she understands contact and needs to be sent out to meet it rather than shortening the rein to feel her mouth. It is a complex issue and it is difficult to get horses like this to use their necks and back properly. Lots of laterals and half halting, transitions and using the outside aids to bring the shoulders in. Shoulder fore, shoulder in is very helpful. Outside rein and outside leg. Like for me I'd pet her with the inside, take the outside rein, focus less on bend and focus on moving her shoulders in and moving her off the outside aids then pet her with the inside rein. I'm not sure if this makes sense but the outside rein and inside leg are what create the bend but inside rein can assist. 

I'll say lunging helps with contact but I agree with having an instructor show you some good techniques and methods. I will flex them in and leg yield them out to get them to use themselves better on the lungeline. There are a lot of things you can do but it's hard to explain.

I really-really like this video explaining riding out to a contact. It's the only one I know of but I thought maybe it'd make sense. Another member posted this and asked this question, it's a good question and I think this rider did such a good job explaining. The contact is out there!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBpalSt1VP8


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson with our senior trainer tonight, and I have to say... I am truly enlightened!

Our last 2 lessons did not go well at all because Tess was on the alfafa and acting like a nut and I couldn't get her to relax enough to do anything. Both times I left frustrated and feeling like we accomplished nothing, and seriously contemplated not doing lessons with this trainer anymore because of it. But tonight was truly a breakthrough!

This trainer teaches in a more classical method (kinda reminds me of John Mason). She is very kind, and patient, and easy and her main goal is to make sure we are making things easy for the horse and clear for the rider. And tonight, it became PAINFULLY obvious just how wrong I have been approaching this whole thing with Tess the whole time!

You see, all this time, I have been trying to do what you see my trainer doing in the above video. Trying to force Tess to comply and get on the contact and stay there. And every day I leave frustrated because I haven't been able to get any consistency. Well, tonight, I was shown a completely different approach and the result was nothing short of amazing. And it was literally such small things that changed the whole game.

For one, I finally found a good length in rein, but most importantly, I learned that I ABSOLUTELY need soft contact. All this time, I felt like I needed (HAD TO) hold Tess together in order to push her onto the contact and get her round because that's what my trainer was doing. It was all so wrong.

We stayed on a very light rein and she showed me at walk how to get her moving and forward and hips swinging. She told me to allow my hips to move with her walk and then use each leg separately to push her forward as she walked by kind of swinging them to her rhythm. She told me to never leg her forward with both legs at the walk, but to just keep them alternating. With this, and subtle half-halts to the outside rein, she started coming from behind and dropping onto the contact. We did a lot of exercises to supple her and keep her forward.

After about 15 min and consistent contact, all I had to do was apply pressure with both legs and she easily went into a BEAUTIFUL trot transition. The head never came up and she held a lovely, forward, steady rhythm. I'm not even kidding when I say I felt like Charlotte D. for a minute! Lol. My mouth was gaping and I'm sure I swallowed a couple bugs! Not just because she was actually forward and through, but because I could REALLY feel it this time and the contact was so soft and easy. I didn't have to leg her to constantly keep her forward either. It was almost as if she was in the zone. The only time things went astray was when I allowed myself to lose the contact.

The most blatantly obvious thing for me tonight was just how different the methods are between my trainer and the senior trainer. Which is kind of odd to me since she also does lessons with my trainer. I'm not saying my trainer is not good, because we do have good sessions, but her method seems more forced. Kind of a "make her do it" type of way. Like in trying to keep her forward. "Get in her butt, take control, don't ask twice!" While with the senior trainer, she took a completely different approach. "Fix your hands, push them forward, and alternate your leg pressure as she walks. Give her room and time and allow her to relax onto the contact."

The senior trainer is always like, "It's okay. It's alright. She's just confused. Let her relax."

While my trainer is like, "You can't let her get away with that. Ask, Tell, Demand!"

The biggest difference in the 2 methods is that with the senior trainer's method, there is less work on my part because I am simply opening the gate for Tess to walk through, and we make it as easy as possible for her to reach the desired result. Normally, we have A LOT of tail swishing when we ride, but tonight she was completely relaxed. We didn't have to push her or force it. It just came naturally.

So now I can hopefully retain everything I learned tonight and continue to work with Tess in this manner. She has never been a more willing partner than she was tonight and I am eager to continue to build on what I have learned and make us both better!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> She reminds me actually quite a bit of Dante with how she wants to use her neck. He's pretty tricky in the contact, he's super flexible in the neck, you get to short he uses his neck wrong, you gather the reins too short before he's properly warmed up he won't use himself properly but has gotten SO much better.
> 
> Part of the issue with her is she really needs to be sent out to the contact. I think your trainer was shortening her reins to try to get a contact but Tessa doesnt look like she understands contact and needs to be sent out to meet it rather than shortening the rein to feel her mouth. It is a complex issue and it is difficult to get horses like this to use their necks and back properly. Lots of laterals and half halting, transitions and using the outside aids to bring the shoulders in. Shoulder fore, shoulder in is very helpful. Outside rein and outside leg. Like for me I'd pet her with the inside, take the outside rein, focus less on bend and focus on moving her shoulders in and moving her off the outside aids then pet her with the inside rein. I'm not sure if this makes sense but the outside rein and inside leg are what create the bend but inside rein can assist.
> 
> I'll say lunging helps with contact but I agree with having an instructor show you some good techniques and methods. I will flex them in and leg yield them out to get them to use themselves better on the lungeline. There are a lot of things you can do but it's hard to explain.
> 
> I really-really like this video explaining riding out to a contact. It's the only one I know of but I thought maybe it'd make sense. Another member posted this and asked this question, it's a good question and I think this rider did such a good job explaining. The contact is out there!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBpalSt1VP8


Haha, you posted this as I was typing about my lesson, and again, absolutely correct! I SOOO wish I had been able to record our lesson tonight! It was simply amazing to see and feel my horse riding so well.


----------



## Bondre

Go with the senior trainer's method. I believe that if you're having to look for the contact by shortening your reins, something is wrong, at least in the case of a horse like Tess who is naturally 'up' and isn't leaning on the bit. You're actually making it hard for Tess to keep balanced with her head and neck so contained by the short contact. 

Glad the senior trainer has straightened you out on this. I'm sure Tess will find your work so much easier and more enjoyable as a result.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

I am glad you had a void lesson. I going it is often easy to get trapped into the idea that we have to focus on what the head is doing at all times, but with all horses...and especially these big, long back, long necked horses, we must make sure we are working them properly from back to front and not the other way around. Yes, you need to encourage a correct way of being, but coming to the the bit comes from the engine of the horse.... From your legs! Go more forward and get them working properly through their back, and their momentum will bring the rest around. If you get to handsy, you just get a resentful horse who is shutting down. Mares in particular, will hold grudges and get grumpy over what they feel is unfair/competing aids.


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> The senior trainer is always like, "It's okay. It's alright. She's just confused. Let her relax."
> 
> While my trainer is like, "You can't let her get away with that. Ask, Tell, Demand!


I just started lessons about two months ago and this is what it's like for me. Starhorse will fight me when I put too much pressure on her and the trainer seems to think that she's just trying to be the boss. When I'm riding alone with softer contact, she seems to do better. I wanted to start taking lessons to possibly learn things that I don't know but it doesn't seem to be working out very well. My trainer is like yours while I'm always thinking "how can I help her understand" Star is an extremely sensitive horse so I don't feel like I should have to be too heavy with the legs and hands like this trainer is telling me to do.
I guess I'll have to figure out if I can ignore some of the things she is telling me to do and going with other things. It seems to me that would just frustrate everyone involved though.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> I am glad you had a void lesson. I going it is often easy to get trapped into the idea that we have to focus on what the head is doing at all times, but with all horses...and especially these big, long back, long necked horses, we must make sure we are working them properly from back to front and not the other way around. Yes, you need to encourage a correct way of being, but coming to the the bit comes from the engine of the horse.... From your legs! Go more forward and get them working properly through their back, and their momentum will bring the rest around. If you get to handsy, you just get a resentful horse who is shutting down. Mares in particular, will hold grudges and get grumpy over what they feel is unfair/competing aids.


I think my biggest issue was understand HOW to get her working from behind. My understanding before was that I needed to keep a short length in rein and leg her forward kind of creating a wall that forced her to step under herself and promote the frame. It doesn't work like that at all! Lol. All I was doing was getting her to move faster, brace against the contact, and hollow out, but she was never truly coming from behind unless we were cantering because its more natural for her. At times, I could get it from the walk, but it was never consistent and there was no rhythm and she definitely was not relaxed. I feel really bad about being so heavy handed with her as well. The light contact made a world of difference. She wasn't trying to cheat and evade the bit because I gave her nothing to fight against.

The most compelling was simply swinging my legs at the walk with her rhythm to get her forward. It was so simple and easy and I could FEEL her movement and know when she was coming through. And then just the lightest pressure with both legs and an EASY transition to trot. I can't even explain how seamless it was. Normally, I have to apply pressure a couple times to get her trotting, and then its a slow, choppy trot that I have to keep legging her forward. Last night her trot transition was so smooth that I felt like I could have easily done a sitting trot with her. I actually had to half-halt and slow her down a couple times because she was so forward and relaxed into it. At one point, I even gave her more length and rein and she actually leaned down further into the bit, which is something I have NEVER been able to get from her.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> I just started lessons about two months ago and this is what it's like for me. Starhorse will fight me when I put too much pressure on her and the trainer seems to think that she's just trying to be the boss. When I'm riding alone with softer contact, she seems to do better. I wanted to start taking lessons to possibly learn things that I don't know but it doesn't seem to be working out very well. My trainer is like yours while I'm always thinking "how can I help her understand" Star is an extremely sensitive horse so I don't feel like I should have to be too heavy with the legs and hands like this trainer is telling me to do.
> I guess I'll have to figure out if I can ignore some of the things she is telling me to do and going with other things. It seems to me that would just frustrate everyone involved though.


Yes, these two trainers definitely view her very differently! My trainer sees her as being lazy, and trying to get out of the work. The senior trainer is adamant that she just doesn't understand because she's never been asked to do these things before. She thinks I hit the jackpot with this horse and told me that once I understand how to get her working properly, she will be a true gem in a dressage show.

She was SO much more receptive to a soft rein and responded so much better to the senior trainer's methods. I really wish I could've gotten this on video and I really hope I can continue to do this on my own effectively!


----------



## LoriF

tihannah said:


> i think my biggest issue was understand how to get her working from behind. My understanding before was that i needed to keep a short length in rein and leg her forward kind of creating a wall that forced her to step under herself and promote the frame. It doesn't work like that at all! Lol. All i was doing was getting her to move faster, brace against the contact, and hollow out, but she was never truly coming from behind unless we were cantering because its more natural for her. At times, i could get it from the walk, but it was never consistent and there was no rhythm and she definitely was not relaxed. I feel really bad about being so heavy handed with her as well. The light contact made a world of difference. She wasn't trying to cheat and evade the bit because i gave her nothing to fight against.
> 
> The most compelling was simply swinging my legs at the walk with her rhythm to get her forward. It was so simple and easy and i could feel her movement and know when she was coming through. And then just the lightest pressure with both legs and an easy transition to trot. I can't even explain how seamless it was. Normally, i have to apply pressure a couple times to get her trotting, and then its a slow, choppy trot that i have to keep legging her forward. Last night her trot transition was so smooth that i felt like i could have easily done a sitting trot with her. I actually had to half-halt and slow her down a couple times because she was so forward and relaxed into it. At one point, i even gave her more length and rein and she actually leaned down further into the bit, which is something i have never been able to get from her.


yes !!!!!


----------



## Dehda01

Some of that can be difference is types of dressage training... Particularly classical vs German vs Dutch...

Another is that friesians, due to their conformation and being bred as driving horses, can get very short and upright in their neck and cheat to not use their backs properly. So they are experts in getting out of dressage work properly. My Arabs and especially saddlebred/Arab is the same way. He can cheat like no ones business! I have to ignore his head, make him trot more forward and use his shoulder and back, even though he was prefer to trot big and level(and not actually go anywhere- he would like to be trotting high, and collected and cheat), and when he is trotting forward that makes his neck and shoulders come onto the bit properly. But trotting forward is hard work, so he tries desperately to cheat, and sometimes flails, spooks and flings around. He can even appear bridle lame if he really wants to be lazy. I just have to ignore the head, put leg and whip on and make him go forward!

Jane Savoie has had some very interesting posts on her experiences getting her horse Moshi working properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad you had a great lesson yesterday! And I hope you keep having great rides  is there any way you could just lesson with the senior trainer and not the other one? The senior one seems to have a better feel for helping Tessa!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> I'm glad you had a great lesson yesterday! And I hope you keep having great rides  is there any way you could just lesson with the senior trainer and not the other one? The senior one seems to have a better feel for helping Tessa!


I wish! She just lives too far, which is why she only comes down once a month. I'm just going to continue using her methods as best I can and try to speak up more when my trainer is using a contradictory method. I know they had dinner after lessons last night, so I'm hoping she spoke with my trainer and let her know what approach was needed for Tess.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm so glad you had a good lesson that felt productive where you could work through issues with an approach that fit well with both you and Tess!! It's a shame you can't do more lessons with her :/ but sometimes we don't have very many options that way. But once a month is better than none and I'm sure you can talk to your trainer about what worked for Tess.

I think there is a time and place to put on the pressure but I don't think it's as productive to constantly pressure them into doing things, I think it really hurts their confidence and understanding of what they're being asked to do and accomplish. I think most horses do better when they're given clear direction and easy to accomplish task. I think of it like you're being asked to do calculus with only going through algebra. Or with a horse like Tess I think part of why it was so hard for her to be forward is because she was so unbalanced and being that forward while being unbalanced is hard and makes them back off because they're falling through their shoulder and more unbalanced which makes being forward uncomfortable for them. The bigger gaits take more to organize.

In regards to Tess from the videos I've seen she doesn't seem lazy to me, to me she just appears really green and like she's trying really hard but doesn't feel confident about moving forward or get the whole contact thing. To me it looks like she's trying. I also think when you put that kind of pressure on them they end up looking for ways out of work rather than to work. I think when you encourage and suggest, especially on a more sensitive horse you get better results (there are some horses the lines has to be pretty cut and dry) but other horses need more encouragement to feel confident and they need a clear direction with an easy to accomplish mission, so they can feel good about the work too.

But that's just my opinions at least. But I'm really glad you had a good ride and have a better idea of what you need to do and how to ride her. I like the sounds of the senior trainers approach of a softer contact riding into the bit.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm so glad you had a good lesson that felt productive where you could work through issues with an approach that fit well with both you and Tess!! It's a shame you can't do more lessons with her :/ but sometimes we don't have very many options that way. But once a month is better than none and I'm sure you can talk to your trainer about what worked for Tess.
> 
> I think there is a time and place to put on the pressure but I don't think it's as productive to constantly pressure them into doing things, I think it really hurts their confidence and understanding of what they're being asked to do and accomplish. I think most horses do better when they're given clear direction and easy to accomplish task. I think of it like you're being asked to do calculus with only going through algebra. Or with a horse like Tess I think part of why it was so hard for her to be forward is because she was so unbalanced and being that forward while being unbalanced is hard and makes them back off because they're falling through their shoulder and more unbalanced which makes being forward uncomfortable for them. The bigger gaits take more to organize.
> 
> In regards to Tess from the videos I've seen she doesn't seem lazy to me, to me she just appears really green and like she's trying really hard but doesn't feel confident about moving forward or get the whole contact thing. To me it looks like she's trying. I also think when you put that kind of pressure on them they end up looking for ways out of work rather than to work. I think when you encourage and suggest, especially on a more sensitive horse you get better results (there are some horses the lines has to be pretty cut and dry) but other horses need more encouragement to feel confident and they need a clear direction with an easy to accomplish mission, so they can feel good about the work too.
> 
> But that's just my opinions at least. But I'm really glad you had a good ride and have a better idea of what you need to do and how to ride her. I like the sounds of the senior trainers approach of a softer contact riding into the bit.


I think you're absolutely right. The senior trainer last night could not stress enough how new all of this was to Tess and that we just needed to give her time and guide her. I didn't even know because she doesn't ride anymore, but she told me last night that she's ridden up to Prix St. George levels.

When Tess would lose her rhythm or slow down her pace, she would just say, "It's okay, she just lost her balance" or "The turns are hard on her because she's still figuring this out". With my regular trainer its, "Don't you let her slow down! Leg her on! She can trot circles and hold her speed!" In every lesson she makes us do small, tight, circles around her at the trot trying to get Tess bending and maintain speed and I have to work my butt off to keep her going, but its just a mess and Tess is all over the place.

The senior trainer only had us do large tear drops across the arena or 20m circles around her. She sees that its hard on Tess and doesn't want to make her hate the work. She says we have to ease her into it as she gets stronger and finds her balance. And because we didn't push her last night, she did really well, especially with the teardrops. I was able able to turn her and change leads without losing the contact or the frame. We've never been able to do this with my regular trainer. 

I'm really bummed because the weather is bad here and will be for the next few days. I was so excited about getting to the barn tonight and building on what we accomplished last night. Now it looks like I may not get to ride again till Saturday or Sunday.:sad:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I think you're absolutely right. The senior trainer last night could not stress enough how new all of this was to Tess and that we just needed to give her time and guide her. I didn't even know because she doesn't ride anymore, but she told me last night that she's ridden up to Prix St. George levels.
> 
> When Tess would lose her rhythm or slow down her pace, *she would just say, "It's okay, she just lost her balance" or "The turns are hard on her because she's still figuring this out"*. With my regular trainer its, "Don't you let her slow down! Leg her on! She can trot circles and hold her speed!" In every lesson she makes us do small, tight, circles around her at the trot trying to get Tess bending and maintain speed and I have to work my butt off to keep her going, but its just a mess and Tess is all over the place.
> 
> The senior trainer only had us do large tear drops across the arena or 20m circles around her. She sees that its hard on Tess and doesn't want to make her hate the work. *She says we have to ease her into it as she gets stronger and finds her balance. And because we didn't push her last night, she did really well, especially with the teardrops. I was able able to turn her and change leads without losing the contact or the frame. We've never been able to do this with my regular trainer. *
> 
> I'm really bummed because the weather is bad here and will be for the next few days. I was so excited about getting to the barn tonight and building on what we accomplished last night. Now it looks like I may not get to ride again till Saturday or Sunday.:sad:


This is actually what I've felt with Sky and my new BO. In the first lesson, we had beautiful transitions and roundness and RELAXATION that I've never experienced with ANY trainer that worked with me and Sky. Or even Sky on his own. He'd rear, bolt, buck, snort, stomp, chomp, brace, hollow... 

But in our lesson he was amazing and it was magical.

I'm glad you have that with this instructor, even if it's once a month!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> I think you're absolutely right. The senior trainer last night could not stress enough how new all of this was to Tess and that we just needed to give her time and guide her. I didn't even know because she doesn't ride anymore, but she told me last night that she's ridden up to Prix St. George levels.
> 
> When Tess would lose her rhythm or slow down her pace, she would just say, "It's okay, she just lost her balance" or "The turns are hard on her because she's still figuring this out". With my regular trainer its, "Don't you let her slow down! Leg her on! She can trot circles and hold her speed!" In every lesson she makes us do small, tight, circles around her at the trot trying to get Tess bending and maintain speed and I have to work my butt off to keep her going, but its just a mess and Tess is all over the place.
> 
> The senior trainer only had us do large tear drops across the arena or 20m circles around her. She sees that its hard on Tess and doesn't want to make her hate the work. She says we have to ease her into it as she gets stronger and finds her balance. And because we didn't push her last night, she did really well, especially with the teardrops. I was able able to turn her and change leads without losing the contact or the frame. We've never been able to do this with my regular trainer.
> 
> I'm really bummed because the weather is bad here and will be for the next few days. I was so excited about getting to the barn tonight and building on what we accomplished last night. Now it looks like I may not get to ride again till Saturday or Sunday.


Sometimes it just takes a different approach and way to think about things. But that's neat she rode through PSG. It's amazing how much versatility there is in dressage and training methods. The differences in how you ride one horse to another. For example I actually ride with less leg on something lazy than something sharper or hot because you need more leg to keep the hotter horse focused, from over reacting and half halting. A lot of people think that's odd but then Charlotte Dujardin has a quote about that hot horses need to learn to be ridden with legs on and lazy horses need to be ridden legs off lol vs the lazy horse it's like one aid-react or they get duller and duller. Or just in general how different riders or trainer approach riding, it's interesting to me. 

With dressage, I hate to say it but I think it is really necessary to have an instructor (every ride doesn't need to be a lesson but to have actual lessons). You can know all the theory in the world but putting it into practice is dependent on how you understand that theory and your ability to feel, react, and know how to put all the pieces together. It's based on what you already know, we can't know what we don't yet know until we learn. I feel like we break more barriers with an instructor present, seeing things and being able to explain and immediately see what you're not understanding, so they can help fill in the blank or let you know about that missing puzzle piece. We're limited in what we can understand based on what we know if that makes sense. I'm sorry you can't train with the senior trainer more but once a month and learning to apply to what your main trainer teaches. Is she an eventer? To me she rides like an eventer (I'm not criticizing, just observing). Eventers often have a different approach to dressage and often ride a different type of horse. For example in my experience thoroughbreds or TB crosses tend to be pretty straight forward rides. Where as a Tess or Dante are not, I call horses like them more of a skill and tact based ride vs a mechanical ride. I guess they're more artful to ride? It's not a bad thing, just makes them a different ride. But she has helped you out a lot and helped you and Tess a lot too. I'm sure she wants the best for you and Tess.

For example my perspective on how I explain something is from what I see or understand and I may skip over the key pieces of information you or someone may actually need because to me it's become 2nd nature or I've forgotten about that detail. If that makes sense. I think that's why teaching can be SO difficult and why some great riders are not great teachers and some great teachers are not great riders. Like the judge I clinician with, by far my favorite clinician and he IS a good GP rider but he's not as great a rider as he is a teacher and judge. He's a brilliant judge. Travels all over the world to judge FEI competitions and also does young horse shows. He's a good man, very down to earth. But I'll say as well I know some trainers who are brilliant if you already have a solid foundation but aren't so brilliant if you're still forming your base of understanding. It's interesting to me, trainers are all so different and have their skills. I get a lot of good tips from the 2 trainers I train with. They're different but all the information is working in the same direction with the same goal in mind. 

Not sure if that makes sense but I tried to explain to what I was meaning.


----------



## Tihannah

Somehow, I never got a notification for your reply! Makes a lot of sense and you nailed it. My trainer IS an Eventer as well. She has two competition horses - one for dressage only, and one for eventing. Both are big, powerful, forward, warmblood mares. 

Honestly, I feel like I'm missing pieces of the equation sometimes when riding. Like I simply don't have a full understanding of the basics and I'm sort of discovering what things mean along the way. Of course, then there's always conflicting information on what is correct and then what I feel is correct for MY horse, you know? 

Right before I got on here, I stumbled upon a sale ad on a young Friesian gelding still fairly green. I watched him being ridden by a really good rider, yet I saw many of the same things that I witness every day with Tess. The head bobbing on the bit and inconsistencies in the gait. He was a very nice horse, but it made me realize just how green Tess is.

We had a decent ride today and focused mostly at walk and trot and getting consistent contact. I got frustrated at times because I felt like we were struggling in the communication, but I did see improvement. Afterwards, I messaged the senior trainer through FB and she tried to give me some more tips. It just helps to have someone there that can point out your mistakes as they're happening.

I've kind of come to the conclusion that the only way I can do this correctly is to take her back to the basics. When she came to me, I just assumed that an 18yr old horse would know these things and that it was me that was just doing everything wrong. Now I'm realizing that I skipped important things that I need to establish with her first. 

I think a lot of my problems with her can be resolved from starting over and just working on the basics like getting her to move off of my leg or halt off my seat and leg. I've tried several times to halt her with just my seat and squeezing my thighs. but she has no clue what I'm asking until I tell her to "whoa". So tomorrow we will start over and I'm just going to focus on the basics - lots of transitions (like you (Cassie) have always said) and trying to make the aids more clear for her.

Below is a short video I threw together with clips of our ride from today. It's not great, but there is definite improvement in our contact at the trot. The senior trainer stresses to me about keeping a soft contact and I am really trying, but I'm losing myself between keeping a soft contact and ending up with too much slack in the reins. You will see in the video that I still struggle getting her to bend on the left lead. She just kinda turns her whole body like a board and when we trot a circle, she always slows down at the same spot. I struggle to keep her going and then she comes off the contact...every...single...time.

Still it was a good day and the weather was lovely. Please excuse her mane. It was a 4 day old running braid that went through several days of rain. I didn't take it down for the ride because she got a bath and spa treatment afterwards. Also excuse my riding. I made several mistakes today.
1.) I think her saddle was too far back? 
2.) I dropped my stirrups a hole trying something new and they were too long.
3.) I let my elbows flap at the canter again.

Sigh...one step forward, two steps back and yet still I love it more everyday.

Again...I picked a song I thought appropriate for us.


----------



## Tazzie

This may help with the falling in on her left shoulder: Falling In - The Crystal System Dressage

I grew up riding circles as more of a diamond. Straight to each point, not allowing a horse to fall in or pop that inside shoulder. I actually JUST saw a trainer post a video with a girl and her horse and stating they are SO ready for this year. Yet, when you watch the video, the mare falls in every time they turn. I'm GLAD you see there is a problem and that you are trying to solve it.

I do agree with taking it back to basics. Heck, sometimes older horses need to be brought back a bit and then allowed to continue on. All part of dressage :wink:

For the halt, I do a series of aids essentially, that I was taught by my original trainer:

Sit up
Close your legs
Tighten your abs
Use your voice
Pull if they don't stop, and repeat

I would start with walking, ask for the halt, get the halt, walk forward a few steps, and ask again. With babies it's sometimes all about repetition. Soon she will connect that your aids mean to stop before you reach using your voice. Make sure you give LOTS of praise if she stops before you say whoa.

You're doing fine though!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> This may help with the falling in on her left shoulder: Falling In - The Crystal System Dressage
> 
> I grew up riding circles as more of a diamond. Straight to each point, not allowing a horse to fall in or pop that inside shoulder. I actually JUST saw a trainer post a video with a girl and her horse and stating they are SO ready for this year. Yet, when you watch the video, the mare falls in every time they turn. I'm GLAD you see there is a problem and that you are trying to solve it.
> 
> I do agree with taking it back to basics. Heck, sometimes older horses need to be brought back a bit and then allowed to continue on. All part of dressage :wink:
> 
> For the halt, I do a series of aids essentially, that I was taught by my original trainer:
> 
> Sit up
> Close your legs
> Tighten your abs
> Use your voice
> Pull if they don't stop, and repeat
> 
> I would start with walking, ask for the halt, get the halt, walk forward a few steps, and ask again. With babies it's sometimes all about repetition. Soon she will connect that your aids mean to stop before you reach using your voice. Make sure you give LOTS of praise if she stops before you say whoa.
> 
> You're doing fine though!


Loved that article! What a great read! Thank you! I swear I felt it was talking about me the whole time because I am so guilty of everything wrong it pinpointed! Lol. So funny you mention the diamond thing because the senior trainer suggested this for us as well, but when I ride alone, I tend to forget and just focus on riding our crooked circles!  She had me doing this way back when we did our first lesson with the horse I was leasing and it helped so much!

My biggest issue with her is inside leg to outside rein. As I've said before, she is easier on the right lead. On the left lead, she has no give to the inside leg at all. It's like trying to push a wall over and she just completely ignores the leg pressure to where I have to use more rein to get her over. I spent 20 minutes at the walk yesterday just working on this. I weight my outside stirrup and seatbone and push with the inside leg, but there's very little give. I also have to hold firm and give constant half halts to keep that inside shoulder from popping out. I just haven't yet figured out how to get her more supple and responsive on that left side. She'll be stiff as board, but as soon as I change leads back to the right, she's bending easily.


----------



## Tazzie

I'd try to work on the diamond some more :wink: make a conscience effort to do it.

As for the dull inside leg going left, it sounds like she doesn't entirely understand it going left. Sure, right she's easy because that's her dominant way. I'd be doing a ton of laterals off the inside leg going left. Turns on the forehand, leg yields, spiraling, etc. Basically reinforce the inside leg is not a bracing point, but a point to bend around and a point with which you control their movement laterally. I found this article too (yeah, I'm bored at work :lol

Ask the Experts: Horse that Leans on the Inside Rein | EquiSearch


----------



## Tihannah

That was another thing the senior trainer mentioned - that she leans too much on my inside leg. Going to read!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

We had a really decent ride tonight. Those articles (especially the first one) really helped me be more conscious of my hands, legs, and seat! It was a beautiful day and with the time change, we still had plenty of daylight to ride, so it was really nice.

We really went back to basics and spent a lot of time on walk-trot transitions. Initially, I had to tell her "whoa" to stop, along with squeezing my thighs and using my core. But after a few tries, she finally understood, but it still took gripping HARD with my thighs and a few steps before she'd realize, "Oh, I'm supposed to stop." By the end of our ride, she fully understood and I didn't have to try as hard.

I still struggled getting a good working walk out of her until we had done some trot work. She likes to kind of just drag along and several times I had to tap her with the whip to kind of wake her up. She is also getting better with the contact. I think its slowly starting to come together for her.

As far as me, I just tried to focus on keeping my hands even and steady, shoulders square, and controlling my seat. My saddle was definitely too far back yesterday so I had trouble not extending my elbows to keep my hands positioned above her neck. Today was a lot better.

Towards the end of the ride we worked on A LOT of laterals from one end of the arena to the other. By the 4th go round, she was finally understanding and before I knew it, she was bending better to left (weak side) than the right! Lol. But, of course, most of our work today was focused on that side.

She was doing so well towards the end, that I decided to try a run through of our Intro C test. Bad idea. She basically said, "Oh, we're doing the test?? Hold on, I'll get us through this!" And she basically tried to freight train through it with her nose in the air and totally hollowed out. The frustration overwhelmed me, so I called it quits and we hacked out on a loose rein to cool off. She's a good girl, just too **** smart for her own good some times!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> We had a really decent ride tonight. Those articles (especially the first one) really helped me be more conscious of my hands, legs, and seat! It was a beautiful day and with the time change, we still had plenty of daylight to ride, so it was really nice.
> 
> We really went back to basics and spent a lot of time on walk-trot transitions. Initially, I had to tell her "whoa" to stop, along with squeezing my thighs and using my core. But after a few tries, she finally understood, but it still took gripping HARD with my thighs and a few steps before she'd realize, "Oh, I'm supposed to stop." By the end of our ride, she fully understood and I didn't have to try as hard.
> 
> I still struggled getting a good working walk out of her until we had done some trot work. She likes to kind of just drag along and several times I had to tap her with the whip to kind of wake her up. She is also getting better with the contact. I think its slowly starting to come together for her.
> 
> As far as me, I just tried to focus on keeping my hands even and steady, shoulders square, and controlling my seat. My saddle was definitely too far back yesterday so I had trouble not extending my elbows to keep my hands positioned above her neck. Today was a lot better.
> 
> Towards the end of the ride we worked on A LOT of laterals from one end of the arena to the other. By the 4th go round, she was finally understanding and before I knew it, she was bending better to left (weak side) than the right! Lol. But, of course, most of our work today was focused on that side.
> 
> She was doing so well towards the end, that I decided to try a run through of our Intro C test. Bad idea. She basically said, "Oh, we're doing the test?? Hold on, I'll get us through this!" And she basically tried to freight train through it with her nose in the air and totally hollowed out. The frustration overwhelmed me, so I called it quits and we hacked out on a loose rein to cool off. She's a good girl, just too **** smart for her own good some times!:icon_rolleyes:


My friend has an arab who she loves to death but he can just be such a **** when they're doing barrel and stuff because he is way to smart for his own good ! Sorry you got frustrated with her I have had those kinds of rides as well

Just think of the positives that usually makes me feel better after a crappy ride.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad you had a good ride! And even better she was understanding how to bend to the left and stop from your seat  Just takes time and repetition!

As for tests, it's always better to only do one or two run throughs of the test and instead break it down into bits and pieces. Especially with a horse that smart. I know if we drilled tests, Izzie would be like "dude, I've got this; you just sit there."

I totally understand the frustration though! You're already way ahead of where you were when you got her though :wink: always remember that.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

In complete honesty the walk is the hardest gait to ride lol. My trainer who does GP says the same thing. I was like you know the more I ride, the more I realize how hard it is to ride the walk really well and she's like I'm telling you it's the hardest gait to ride well and the easier gait to ruin. And I was like I know, it's crazy when you start off you think the walk is the easiest and the canter or gallop is the hardest and things change lol. I know for Dante part of his walk is you can't let his walk take over or he goes lateral, so you kinda have to limit him (half halts through core) and keep the 4 beat rhythm, so I almost always ride him shoulder fore or in, in the walk so he keeps a 4 beat rhythm. A good walk has a decent forward but must maintain a 4 beat rhythm. It can be easy to walk them out of their rhythm or not having enough energy in the walk. Always prioritize a good walk rhythm over the size of stride. I also think it's the easiest gait to become crooked in and to truly have them through in. There are so many parts to riding the walk, I dont even know how to describe it lol. 

I feel like I kinda do little half halts in my core every stride, kinda like I'm bringing him up to me if that makes sense? I kinda do it subconsciously now so it's hard to explain. I also alternate my legs with the swing of his barrel, left rib cage into left leg, right rib cage into right leg and move with in and then use my core half halts (it helps with forward but not to get lateral) and leg to bring his back up and prevent him from getting behind the bit (he still does but then he comes back up). I sit up tall, open chest, long steady breaths (our breathing actually has an effect, there are horses to half halt that way) or if a horse is nervous it helps regulate ourselves, so we stay calm to help them stay calm. 

I'm just throwing out a few ideas or things to think about but you're doing a lot better!! You're doing very well with Tess and I'm glad you're realizing how green she is, so it helps you too. Be patient, you guys are improving by leaps and bounds and doing really well together! Dressage is extremely hard to learn and you're miles ahead of where I was a year into riding. I went the long way around on everything, had a lot of bad trainers, then decent ones and eventually the ones I have now.

I think also when they start getting tired, it gets harder to keep their focus and keep them working the way we want them to be because it's harder for them and we have to have that much better timing and preparatory skills and sometimes when they start taking over, I just halt or change the program. Like no listen to me. You're not in control here buddy, stop taking over lol. Or if they're telling me they're done and have been good but are done. I get off, if they did everything I was asking for even if it's been only 20 minutes I get off. Just because I look at it as we have a lot of days ahead and they were good, so I try not to be greedy. I'd rather put them away while they're still ready to work.

But I agree. I'm not a big fan of drilling. I don't really have a set pattern when I ride. I kinda just ride what I feel. Warm up is fairly uncomplicated, I try to ride with his rhythm coming strictly off my seat. I try not to use leg at all in warm up, except for bend if he ignores my position just do sweeping figures of 8, some leg yielding, maybe counter flexion or whatever I feel is needed. Then for the ride if he is going out through his shoulder I'll do a a smaller circle off the outside aid and just remind him to get his shoulder in line or if he tries to rush past my seat, I'll half halt and if he doesn't listen I transition down and try again. If he's not as quick off my leg, I might throw in a few transitions because I want him responsive and listening. Or if he doesn't bend off of my position or as much as I want I'll exaggerate the bend beyond what I want, so he knows the expectation and when I ask again he knows exactly what I was asking. I just never practice a specific pattern because I always want the horse listening to me and looking to me for the next suggestion.


----------



## Tihannah

Rode last night, but found myself getting frustrated again. My inability to effectively communicate is starting to get to me. I simply cannot keep her in a consistent gait or rhythm. I am constantly legging her forward or bringing her back. She's either giving me a slow, choppy trot or a running trot and ignoring my half halts to slow down. I can't seem to get her to just relax and work off my aids. She's constantly trying to either get out of the work or do it an easier way. With every issue I tackle, it seems another falls out of place. I felt so discouraged when I got home last night that I just took a hot bath and went straight to bed instead of getting on and posting like I normally do.

We are constantly working on transitions and laterals and bending, but the work ethic is just not there yet. It's kinda like, "Canter? Ok, I'll do a circle or half circle, but then I'll just walk cause I did what you asked." In the intro C test there's a 20M canter at A and then you're supposed to trot across the arena to M. This is the most awkward, discombobulated part of our test because she immediately does an abrupt halt with a couple steps at trot and then tries to walk. I'm then having to leg, leg, leg her back into the trot and get her going to M.

Every downward transition is abrupt and awkward and when you watch the videos you can almost see her slamming on the breaks when she slows down, whether its from canter to trot or trot to walk. When I try to push her to keep her forward she goes from walk to the super fast trot and then I can't get her together and when I try to bring her down to a slower trot, she'll go to walk instead, and then I'm having to push her on again. It's exhausting!

Even going from a walk to halt. It takes 3-4 strides to get her to fully stop, but no matter how round or on the bit I get her, as soon as she stops, the head pops up like a giraffe. She simply cannot halt in the frame or relaxed. She looks like an ostrich and it drives me nuts. We literally practiced the halt at least 20 times last night at different intervals and every. single. time she has hollows out and ostrich necks on me.

I am just feeling so frustrated right now. There is a girl at my barn that is a far more advanced rider than me and has started helping my trainer do lessons with some of her younger beginner students. I'm thinking about asking her to ride Tess for me and see if she can help me get her through this. I'm starting to feel like I'm just not strong enough or just not doing it right.:sad:


----------



## Dehda01

No one said dressage was easy. You have a lot of parts to come together. You have come far since you have gotten her. Getting another rider on her wouldn't be a terrible thing, and I often find it helpful to see someone else ride my horse if only just to see how to put my own body. But I am a very visual learner. 

I have told you this before, and I think I need to remind you. Friesians can be a difficulty to ride horse. So stop beating yourself up. They are not perfectly built for the work, and often have difficult doing it compared to other breeds. They are notorious for getting tired and they will not condition up to tolerate long stretches of work. That doesn't mean that they aren't gorgeous to look at, don't have gorgeous, extravagant movement that is amazing to watch and a temperament that is wonderful to be around. But they are harder to put together than a QH or TB or WB. she is going to make you work for everything. 

And honestly, I have learned more on horses that make me work for it, than easy horses. But it means sore muscles and blood, sweat and sometimes a lot of tears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How do you reinforce your cues when she ignores them the first time?


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Dehda. I really needed that, and it feels good to know that someone else understands what I'm dealing with. I feel like this process is such a roller coaster of upss and downs with no consistency in between. 

Im also thinking about putting some rides in on one of my trainer's horses. She's like Tess and makes you work for it, but well schooled so that when you are correct, she falls in line beautifully. It may help me fix myself a little better for working with Tess as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> How do you reinforce your cues when she ignores them the first time?


I leg, leg harder, then either spur or whip. Even when my trainer was riding her, she literally had to pop her like 4-5 times with the whip to get a reaction. When you spur her she'll often give you a jump start sort of forward and then go back to her sluggish, choppy movement.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> I leg, leg harder, then either spur or whip. Even when my trainer was riding her, she literally had to pop her like 4-5 times with the whip to get a reaction. When you spur her she'll often give you a jump start sort of forward and then go back to her sluggish, choppy movement.


Have you checked the saddle fit recently?

~~

When I'm trying to fix Sky's ignoring of my aids, he gets asked nicely once... then he gets the whip. I let him jump forward, then I bring him down and ask again. Until he goes right away. And when he does, he gets praised like crazy with my inside rein hand, but we keep working. Then he'll get a nice loose rein break. He used to be extremely sluggish and did not like to listen to my legs or anything for that matter haha


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Have you checked the saddle fit recently?


Yes. Saddle fits great. Had chiropractor check her for any back soreness and she showed no signs whatsoever and then had the senior trainer check fit and thought it fit perfect.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> Yes. Saddle fits great. Had chiropractor check her for any back soreness and she showed no signs whatsoever and then had the senior trainer check fit and thought it fit perfect.


Is she just as sluggish on the ground, or just under saddle?


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Is she just as sluggish on the ground, or just under saddle?


Both. On the lunge line and in the pasture. I've never seen her do more than a slow trot in the pasture.


----------



## Dehda01

Lazy horses like to teach their owners how to nag them. I would recommend that you try to shorten your rides to 20-25 mins and only focus on obedience and forward. Go back to basics. She may well just get tired, she may need a refresher course. Ask with your leg ONCE. If she does not respond immediately, apply the whip. You need to retrain her forward button. I am sure with the little kid rider it was lost. Don't be afraid to just focus on FORWARD for 2-3 weeks. That is how long it takes for horses to really process a new concept- 3 weeks. By that point I am willing to go onto the next point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Lazy horses like to teach their owners how to nag them. I would recommend that you try to shorten your rides to 20-25 mins and only focus on obedience and forward. Go back to basics. She may well just get tired, she may need a refresher course. Ask with your leg ONCE. If she does not respond immediately, apply the whip. You need to retrain her forward button. I am sure with the little kid rider it was lost. Don't be afraid to just focus on FORWARD for 2-3 weeks. That is how long it takes for horses to really process a new concept- 3 weeks. By that point I am willing to go onto the next point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am definitely not as reactive as I should be and let her get away with too much of the lax behavior. We typically ride for 40-45 minutes, but the initial 15-20 min is always at the walk. Then we do a few minutes trot work, then loose rein walk again. Then more trot work and short bursts of canter, then loose rein again.


----------



## Dehda01

What would happen if you didn't ride for that long? Have you tried a shorter ride?

https://www.ebonyparkstud.com.au/index.php/how-to-train-a-friesian-part-2/


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> What would happen if you didn't ride for that long? Have you tried a shorter ride?
> 
> https://www.ebonyparkstud.com.au/index.php/how-to-train-a-friesian-part-2/


It takes at least 20 minutes just to get her warmed up and really moving. We have built up to 45 minute rides. We used to do 20 or 25 min.


----------



## Dehda01

Is she sweating well?

Have you talked with your vet about her exercise intolerance? Some bloodwork could be run to rule out anemia.

Have you tried the canter at the start of your workout to get her moving well? And then a shorter ride?


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Is she sweating well?


Yes, but I honestly don't work her hard enough for more than a girth line sweat. Sometimes a little saddle pad area sweat. Only when we lesson with my regular trainer is she really put through the wrenches.

But you're right. When we worked with our senior trainer, she had us take lots of breaks in between exercises. Any time she saw Tess seem stressed or confused, she'd say, "It's okay. Give her a break."

And you know what?? She barely broke a sweat at all and it was easily one of our best riding sessions.


----------



## Dehda01

Anihidrosis is a big thing to consider with the friesians, particularly down south. Iron Spring Farm has all their friesians on a sweating supplement to help encourage sweating. One friesian I rode did best when body clipped year round and hosed off on her neck, check and flanks before her rides to help keep her cool.


----------



## Tihannah

She doesn't seem to have any issues with sweating at all, but with the coming summer months, I will definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## Dehda01

If she is being that lazy, she may be having the problem now and you not notice it. Maybe she would be sweatier than just the girth and saddle? Have you read about partial and full signs before? You may want to take her temperature after an hour ride and make sure she isnt over-heating just to be sure. Also, taking and tracking her HR can help you figureout her fitness and stress levels.


----------



## Dehda01

Pro Equine Grooms - Anhidrosis


----------



## Dehda01




----------



## Tihannah

Haha! That's definitely how I feel! She doesn't seem to have a problem sweating, but I'm still worried about how she is in the summer months.

This pretty much sums up my adventure thus far!


----------



## Dehda01

Yup, that is basically what training horses is. But I refuse to beat myself up over it anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Rode last night, but found myself getting frustrated again. My inability to effectively communicate is starting to get to me. I simply cannot keep her in a consistent gait or rhythm. I am constantly legging her forward or bringing her back. She's either giving me a slow, choppy trot or a running trot and ignoring my half halts to slow down. I can't seem to get her to just relax and work off my aids. She's constantly trying to either get out of the work or do it an easier way. With every issue I tackle, it seems another falls out of place. I felt so discouraged when I got home last night that I just took a hot bath and went straight to bed instead of getting on and posting like I normally do.
> 
> We are constantly working on transitions and laterals and bending, but the work ethic is just not there yet. It's kinda like, "Canter? Ok, I'll do a circle or half circle, but then I'll just walk cause I did what you asked." In the intro C test there's a 20M canter at A and then you're supposed to trot across the arena to M. This is the most awkward, discombobulated part of our test because she immediately does an abrupt halt with a couple steps at trot and then tries to walk. I'm then having to leg, leg, leg her back into the trot and get her going to M.
> 
> Every downward transition is abrupt and awkward and when you watch the videos you can almost see her slamming on the breaks when she slows down, whether its from canter to trot or trot to walk. When I try to push her to keep her forward she goes from walk to the super fast trot and then I can't get her together and when I try to bring her down to a slower trot, she'll go to walk instead, and then I'm having to push her on again. It's exhausting!
> 
> Even going from a walk to halt. It takes 3-4 strides to get her to fully stop, but no matter how round or on the bit I get her, as soon as she stops, the head pops up like a giraffe. She simply cannot halt in the frame or relaxed. She looks like an ostrich and it drives me nuts. We literally practiced the halt at least 20 times last night at different intervals and every. single. time she has hollows out and ostrich necks on me.
> 
> I am just feeling so frustrated right now. There is a girl at my barn that is a far more advanced rider than me and has started helping my trainer do lessons with some of her younger beginner students. I'm thinking about asking her to ride Tess for me and see if she can help me get her through this. I'm starting to feel like I'm just not strong enough or just not doing it right.:sad:



I'll agree about sweating and respiratory problems being a factor in Frisians. I rode a georgian grande (frisianXsaddlebred) mare. She had a respiratory problem, as well as sweating. Both were genetic factors from her Frisian side. 

It never hurts to have her thyroid or have a blood panel just to know for sure but it may be she's just the kind of horse who doesn't want to exert herself more than she absolutely has to. 

The other thing is there are ALWAYS set backs in riding and developing horses. ALWAYS without fail. My good friend who I break horses with, who is a trainer hasn't been able to ride her young mare in months because she doesn't have a saddle and the saddle she bought is taking an extra month to get to here for her to ride in. Which is sad because that was her only horse going, the rest are babies. She hasn't been able to ride her since September or October and the mare doesn't like bareback though my friend is getting her used to it.

The one thing I have learned and I KNOW how hard it is, is not to take horses personally or to take a ride personally. I look at it as it's hard for them too. I will improve, I will get better and do better but for now this is how it is. I've found I've gotten better results being more relaxed and accepting than a hard charging perfectionist going after myself for every fault and imperfection. I think it's good to be aware of your faults but at the same time I really believe having a belief in your judgment and ability is extremely helpful too.

For the rhythm you can play with just focusing on your seat setting the rhythm. Kinda try to have a pacemaker in your head and don't use leg to leg her on, except when she falls behind your pace and make her respond. If she doesn't respond run her off her feet a few strides then allow her to come back to your rhythm. If she's too quick or too forward bring her back to your seat. This is one of the things I do when I warm up Dante, if he's not hot, spooky or nervous. I just ride him into the contact, go on a figure of 8 and just use my post to control his rhythm. I can make his trot a little smaller or bigger just from my seat. And as I'm positing I don't touch him with my leg, except if he doesn't respond to my seat first as reinforcement. He's not lazy but I find it very helpful in general. 

I do this for forward and bend in general. If I ask and they're resistant or ignore my aid I exaggerate what I actually want (for example I'll ask them to be more forward than I actually want and come back to my seat or ask for more bend than I actually want) just so they get the idea because I want to be able to give a subtle aid and have a reaction. If I have a rushed transition, I'll redo the transition until it is smooth. I don't rush it but I try to set the transition up better and insist on the correct response. Consistent expectations and reinforcement.

Or if they break from canter, I don't rush back into canter but I set them up for a better canter transition and go back until they listen when I transition down, I leg them on when I feel like theyre about to transition and keep the energy. But I am careful not to wear them out. If they're tired, I'll let them walk for a few minutes on a loose rein and relax. I also take that time to focus on my breathing. I also think it's important to be encouraging of a horse who is maybe less confident or unsure. I think they gain confidence from us being confident but fair. 

Just being consistent and reinforcing your expectation. Making it clear and simple to them. Every horse has their challenges, training takes time but as long as you keep taking steps in the right direction that is what is important.

And there is no harm in letting someone else more advanced getting on and seeing what they can do or if they can highlight some things for you. It can be very helpful.


----------



## Tihannah

Tonight we had a decent ride and I kept it simple and fairly short. HOWEVER! We were actually having the opposite problem. Once I got her warmed up, and she was rounding nice, and on the bit, I couldn't get her to slow down and listen to my cues. She kept trying to go into the trot when I was just asking for the walk, and once she got in the trot, she'd try to hollow out. So I'd bring her back down to the walk again, she'd easily come onto the bit and get round and then same thing again! Trying to trot without any aid or signal from me to do so. If I allowed her to trot, she'd do her best to break into the fast trot. 

They were having the eventing clinic tonight, and the clinician was working with a dressage student on flatwork, so I had to call my trainer over for help. She told me to keep half-halting with my seat, but using alternate thighs to keep her at the walk. She said that she was really stepping under herself and working from behind, so she was initiating the trot to try and get out of it. I didn't get frustrated though. I was just happy she was forward.

I ended my ride about the same time the girls lesson ended and we both ended up back in the barn to untack at the same time. She said the clinician loved Tess and kept watching us ride and remarking that she loved Tess's gaits. She said she couldn't believe I'd just started learning dressage last May.  Of course, she was more of a jumper, than a dressage person, but it made me feel good about my girl. 

The girl's mom also asked if her daughter could take a lesson on Tess sometime. I said sure. I would almost be interested to see. This girl is 13 and has been riding since she was 3 years old. She's currently leasing an imported warmblood 4th level school master and has yet to be able to get this horse round and on the bit after 8 months of riding. I think she's starting to get frustrated with him, and ready for something else, but I honestly don't think it's the horse at all. He's the same age as Tess, but FAR more educated. He has the most lovely dancing trot as well. Maybe we'll switch and I'll ride him in a lesson and see if I can do what she can't? One thing I know for sure is that it won't be any easier with Tess! Lol.

Just thinking about this made me feel better about my progress with Tess. My trainer also bragged to the clinician that I am her most dedicated and hardest working student and how far I've come in such a short amount of time. 

Anyhow, right at the end of our ride I was chatting with my trainer and she says, "Wow, look at that sunset! Hurry before my phone dies!" And she got this amazing photo of us! It made a nice end to our day and I've been smiling since I left the barn.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Tonight we had a decent ride and I kept it simple and fairly short. HOWEVER! We were actually having the opposite problem. Once I got her warmed up, and she was rounding nice, and on the bit, I couldn't get her to slow down and listen to my cues. She kept trying to go into the trot when I was just asking for the walk, and once she got in the trot, she'd try to hollow out. So I'd bring her back down to the walk again, she'd easily come onto the bit and get round and then same thing again! Trying to trot without any aid or signal from me to do so. If I allowed her to trot, she'd do her best to break into the fast trot.
> 
> They were having the eventing clinic tonight, and the clinician was working with a dressage student on flatwork, so I had to call my trainer over for help. She told me to keep half-halting with my seat, but using alternate thighs to keep her at the walk. She said that she was really stepping under herself and working from behind, so she was initiating the trot to try and get out of it. I didn't get frustrated though. I was just happy she was forward.
> 
> I ended my ride about the same time the girls lesson ended and we both ended up back in the barn to untack at the same time. She said the clinician loved Tess and kept watching us ride and remarking that she loved Tess's gaits. She said she couldn't believe I'd just started learning dressage last May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, she was more of a jumper, than a dressage person, but it made me feel good about my girl.
> 
> The girl's mom also asked if her daughter could take a lesson on Tess sometime. I said sure. I would almost be interested to see. This girl is 13 and has been riding since she was 3 years old. She's currently leasing an imported warmblood 4th level school master and has yet to be able to get this horse round and on the bit after 8 months of riding. I think she's starting to get frustrated with him, and ready for something else, but I honestly don't think it's the horse at all. He's the same age as Tess, but FAR more educated. He has the most lovely dancing trot as well. Maybe we'll switch and I'll ride him in a lesson and see if I can do what she can't? One thing I know for sure is that it won't be any easier with Tess! Lol.
> 
> Just thinking about this made me feel better about my progress with Tess. My trainer also bragged to the clinician that I am her most dedicated and hardest working student and how far I've come in such a short amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, right at the end of our ride I was chatting with my trainer and she says, "Wow, look at that sunset! Hurry before my phone dies!" And she got this amazing photo of us! It made a nice end to our day and I've been smiling since I left the barn.


Love that photo!! 

It might pay to take a break for a lesson just to see what you can do differently on someone else's horse.


----------



## Tihannah

Finally got to ride today after 3 days off due to bad weather! I was starting to go into withdrawals! Lol.

All in all it a was decent ride and again had a couple revelations. I swear this journey is SO up an down for me! One day I just feel like we're going nowhere and then days like today I see genuine improvement in our understanding and communication.

It was a super windy day, so of course, every thing looked scary and was trying to eat us. For brief moments that I could get Tess to focus, she did beautifully, mainly staying light in the contact and coming through. However, these were often short lived as everything was a distraction or threat with the wind howling around us. At one point, she kept stopping to stare at one of the barn hands fixing a fence so I popped her with the whip and she ignored it. I followed with 2 more swift pops and she started kicking out on me, which bought her more pops and then got her head turned deep to the inside. She quickly yielded and then we moved out again. When we came back around to the boy, her slowing down was met with a quick pop, and she moved out with no resistance this time. After that, it was pretty much smooth sailing. I got some beautiful canters out of her and quick responses, but it took a lot of being firm to get her focused on me.

My other "aha" moment came with my stirrups. Last week, I tried dropping them to see if that was my problem, but they ended up being way too long. Today, I decided to see what would happen if I took them up a notch instead. BAM! Who knew?? My seat felt better, my leg contact felt better and Tess also responded better to my leg aids. Especially halting with my thighs and seat! She stopped almost instantly! Even posting felt easier and much smoother. Again, the little things!:dance-smiley05:

Other than that, we just worked on transitions. We did laterals, serpentines, turns on the forehand and just worked on maintaining consistent contact, with which she's getting so much better with. It's starting to be less of a fight, and more of an acceptance from Tess. We ended the ride on a good note and I took her in the back of the barn to hand graze and feast on fresh new spring grass as a reward.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I saw in the health section where you were interested in that thing. I looked at the sites and couldn't really figure out what it was. But I have a assisi loop that I use, and it's hard to tell if it really works or not, but my horse seems to enjoy having it on.


----------



## Tihannah

whisperbaby22 said:


> I saw in the health section where you were interested in that thing. I looked at the sites and couldn't really figure out what it was. But I have a assisi loop that I use, and it's hard to tell if it really works or not, but my horse seems to enjoy having it on.


Yea, no one ever responded so I guess it's not well known. It's supposed to be some kind of electric current stimulant that heals tissue in the body. I saw them on FB and they are local to my area. It sounded like something Tess could benefit from so I sent an email inquiry.

They replied back later that day saying that it's $150 session (3 sessions minimum) and it's done in 3 consecutive days - so $450 total. :neutral: I just need more info on just how beneficial procedure it is and if it can really help Tess with any muscle/joint pain.

Since her adjustment, she has gradually gotten better and better. Today was probably some of her easiest canter work yet and I was even able to control it through half halts. Normally, she just charges through it and I have a hard time pulling her together. But I also think that the joint and muscle supplements she's been on has helped as well.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I did a little research on this, and opinions were divided about half and half, some saying that the loop seemed to help, some saying that it made no difference. I tried it because there didn't seem to be any downside to it. I am using it on a 30 year old horse that has some old hip issues that are currently bothering him, and so far am pleased with the response. I paid about 250 for the loop and am supposed to get over 100 sessions with it.


----------



## Tihannah

Wait...you bought the machine itself? This is a practice offering to come out and perform the services.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Here is the site, and a phone number. 

Assisi Animal Health

1-866-830-7342


----------



## Tihannah

Seems to be pretty similar to what I was considering. I think that I will give her more time before I try anything else though since I'm seeing definite improvement. I think the supplements have helped a great deal. For the first time today, I didn't have to force the canter. I cued and she cantered until I half halted with my seat to slow her down. Previously, she was only good for a few strides and I would have to really push to keep her going.

Something else I forgot to note. I kind of realized the past few days that the issue I've been having with her going giraffe necked, hollowing out, then running a fast trot is simply because its what she was taught to do when she was trained in saddleseat. Then for years, she was ridden by the child who never attempted to correct it.

She did very well today following through to the contact at the trot, so it makes me really happy realizing that I AM actually getting through and teaching her.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Tonight we had a decent ride and I kept it simple and fairly short. HOWEVER! We were actually having the opposite problem. Once I got her warmed up, and she was rounding nice, and on the bit, I couldn't get her to slow down and listen to my cues. She kept trying to go into the trot when I was just asking for the walk, and once she got in the trot, she'd try to hollow out. So I'd bring her back down to the walk again, she'd easily come onto the bit and get round and then same thing again! Trying to trot without any aid or signal from me to do so. If I allowed her to trot, she'd do her best to break into the fast trot.
> 
> They were having the eventing clinic tonight, and the clinician was working with a dressage student on flatwork, so I had to call my trainer over for help. She told me to keep half-halting with my seat, but using alternate thighs to keep her at the walk. She said that she was really stepping under herself and working from behind, so she was initiating the trot to try and get out of it. I didn't get frustrated though. I was just happy she was forward.
> 
> I ended my ride about the same time the girls lesson ended and we both ended up back in the barn to untack at the same time. She said the clinician loved Tess and kept watching us ride and remarking that she loved Tess's gaits. She said she couldn't believe I'd just started learning dressage last May.  Of course, she was more of a jumper, than a dressage person, but it made me feel good about my girl.
> 
> The girl's mom also asked if her daughter could take a lesson on Tess sometime. I said sure. I would almost be interested to see. This girl is 13 and has been riding since she was 3 years old. She's currently leasing an imported warmblood 4th level school master and has yet to be able to get this horse round and on the bit after 8 months of riding. I think she's starting to get frustrated with him, and ready for something else, but I honestly don't think it's the horse at all. He's the same age as Tess, but FAR more educated. He has the most lovely dancing trot as well. Maybe we'll switch and I'll ride him in a lesson and see if I can do what she can't? One thing I know for sure is that it won't be any easier with Tess! Lol.
> 
> Just thinking about this made me feel better about my progress with Tess. My trainer also bragged to the clinician that I am her most dedicated and hardest working student and how far I've come in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Anyhow, right at the end of our ride I was chatting with my trainer and she says, "Wow, look at that sunset! Hurry before my phone dies!" And she got this amazing photo of us! It made a nice end to our day and I've been smiling since I left the barn.



That's photo is gorgeous!! Lovely sunset and it's a lovely picture of you and Tess! You always have the best smile in your pictures!

I'm glad you were finally able to ride, shame about the weather but it's spring and weather seems most opinionated around this time of year.

:lol: the ups and down of riding are normal. I think we all go through these upturns and downturns no matter who we are or what stage of riding we're in. Just a part of the process but I think we get better at accepting it. This was actually a conversation I had with my trainer not long ago how when you begin you get so flustered by these upturns and downturns and eventually you're just like it's a part of the journey. We all have good and bad days, horses have good and bad days and it's just an interesting adventure we endure together.

But it sounds like you guys had a really productive, good ride where you made quite a few miles stones. I also agree with your trainer. It's incredible how quickly you have been able to progress in a short time. You're miles ahead of where I was riding a year or even 3 years. I'm so glad you were able to work through those issues and quickly correct them! That's awesome!

Rhythm and tempo is everything to maintain the swing and throughness. I'm glad it's clicking!

Dressage is fun like that :lol: it's ALWAYS what seems like the smallest, most inconsequential detail that makes some of the biggest changes and you just don't know until you realize it and you're like ah-ha, how could I have gone my whole riding career without realizing this!

And good luck getting on a schoolmaster! I hope it goes well, learn lots!


----------



## Tihannah

We are having such a great week, I can hardly believe it. Tess and I are getting better every day and I'm just so proud of us!

Today again we worked on transitions and laterals and serpentines. I did my best to keep it light and fun and today I felt such a connection with her in the saddle. Again, shortening my stirrups has seemed to make a world of difference in the feel of my seat and leg aid communication and everything finally feels like its coming together. 

The most surprising is how easy the canter was today. It was lovely and collected and Tess never once gave me the BIG jump start at transition. As a result, I was able to keep my hands steady and lightly guide her. Even when I went back and watch the video, I was pleasantly surprised at how seemlessly we went from trot to canter. The weather was really nice, mid 60s, and Tess seemed to feel great and really seemed to enjoy the canter work.

The only thing we are still struggling with is our turns on a left lead canter. We pick up the canter on the curve, ride out the long side of a circle, but when we hit the other side, I struggle to get her around that curve and she usually breaks into the trot, but ONLY on a left lead! On the right lead, its easy peasy. The left is also her more difficult side in bending, so I imagine she has difficulty holding her balance while maneuvering the turn. I need tips?
How can I help better balance her in the turns and keep her going??

Also, I seem to have a terrible habit of not keeping my hands even. Especially in the canter! One thing I've learned is that it helps Tess from falling in if I lift my inside rein, but now as a result, I'm ALWAYS lifting my inside rein higher than the other? Any advice on this as well?

Below are pics from our ride today. I love this old gal so much and we have SUCH a bond both on the ground and in the saddle. Even though I devoted just as much to Sidney(my lease), I never felt her a real bond with her. She could've cared less whether I was there or not. With Tess, I see others at the barn try to pet or interact with her and she could not be more stand offish. But if I walk away for a second, she is all eyes on me. I am her person and she shows it everyday and it simply makes me glow inside. What an incredible feeling!







HANDS!!


----------



## Tihannah

Another note to add to our journey. 

I ordered Tess a Micklem Competition bridle. I simply LOVE the quality of her Passier bridle, but in the past couple weeks, she seems increasingly uncomfortable with it. In the past several rides, every time I give her a loose rein, she is bending down to rub her face against her legs. When we're done, I simply can't take it off fast enough and then she is rubbing her face on everything.

I read through a lot of reviews on various sites and I'm hoping this bridle will not only help with comfort, but contact issues and evasion as well. She doesn't seem to have any issues with the actual bit (HS Dynamic RS Eggbutt) as she goes quietly in it and foams a lot when we're working. I think the bridle is causing more discomfort and perhaps promoting the bracing against the contact. She also has the tendency to lean heavily on the bit, and I read this bridle helps with that as well. I'm hoping it arrives by Friday, so I can test it out over the weekend.

If I see no change, then I'll just send it back and we will stick with the Passier and continue to try and work through this. The money I spend on this horse! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## evilamc

I had a Micklem bridle and I lovedddd it! Just make sure you watch the videos on how to adjust it because thats crucial.

As far as the face rubbing...it could just be because shes sweaty and itchy from it. Its warming up so that starts to happen. Usually towards the end of our rides Jax face gets quite itchy from the sweat and he just wants to use anything he can as a scratching post.


----------



## Tihannah

She used to only really do it at the end of our rides as soon as I dismounted, but now its all during the rides. I gave her a good face brushing yesterday and she looked like she was in heaven!


----------



## evilamc

Tihannah said:


> She used to only really do it at the end of our rides as soon as I dismounted, but now its all during the rides. I gave her a good face brushing yesterday and she looked like she was in heaven!


Yeah sounds like itchy from sweat lol! If I really work Jax up he'll start doing it like half way through our ride...hes a wooly mammoth and I'm slowly shedding him out.


----------



## Tazzie

I'd say itchy too. Izzie can't wait to have hers off either, and we let her have the naughty habit of rubbing on our fingers (basically we start scratching her and she takes over rubbing her face on our hands). Hard not to when she gives that low nicker of appreciation :lol: It's shedding season, it's getting warmer, and you're working. I'd say it's itchy face 

And those pictures look great! She's definitely coming along. As for losing the lead to the left, how far in advance are you preparing for the turn? I'd prepare earlier, put your aids on to keep her in the canter, and see what she does. For the hands, I'd just keep trying to remind yourself to keep them lower


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> We are having such a great week, I can hardly believe it. Tess and I are getting better every day and I'm just so proud of us!
> 
> Today again we worked on transitions and laterals and serpentines. I did my best to keep it light and fun and today I felt such a connection with her in the saddle. Again, shortening my stirrups has seemed to make a world of difference in the feel of my seat and leg aid communication and everything finally feels like its coming together.
> 
> The most surprising is how easy the canter was today. It was lovely and collected and Tess never once gave me the BIG jump start at transition. As a result, I was able to keep my hands steady and lightly guide her. Even when I went back and watch the video, I was pleasantly surprised at how seemlessly we went from trot to canter. The weather was really nice, mid 60s, and Tess seemed to feel great and really seemed to enjoy the canter work.
> 
> The only thing we are still struggling with is our turns on a left lead canter. We pick up the canter on the curve, ride out the long side of a circle, but when we hit the other side, I struggle to get her around that curve and she usually breaks into the trot, but ONLY on a left lead! On the right lead, its easy peasy. The left is also her more difficult side in bending, so I imagine she has difficulty holding her balance while maneuvering the turn. I need tips?
> How can I help better balance her in the turns and keep her going??
> 
> Also, I seem to have a terrible habit of not keeping my hands even. Especially in the canter! One thing I've learned is that it helps Tess from falling in if I lift my inside rein, but now as a result, I'm ALWAYS lifting my inside rein higher than the other? Any advice on this as well?
> 
> Below are pics from our ride today. I love this old gal so much and we have SUCH a bond both on the ground and in the saddle. Even though I devoted just as much to Sidney(my lease), I never felt her a real bond with her. She could've cared less whether I was there or not. With Tess, I see others at the barn try to pet or interact with her and she could not be more stand offish. But if I walk away for a second, she is all eyes on me. I am her person and she shows it everyday and it simply makes me glow inside. What an incredible feeling!


The pictures looks great!! Tessa and you look great!!

With the hands I think it's because at this stage you're using more hands fixes than seat and leg, as well as the reins likely being too long. That's part of it. It takes a while to fix. Shoulders down and back, elbows at my waist helps me a lot but sometimes I ride too long and have to remind myself my hands are in my lap and then I shorten my reins and hands stop being too wide, being in lap, etc goes away and Dante gets more consistent and through. 

With the lead it sounds like she needs more help balancing through the turn going left (every horse has a dominant and weak side). I'd have to see a video to know exactly why but keep her cantering when she tries to break. Don't goose her but ask her to try and allow you the opportunity to help her balance.. I know with Dante I have to really center his hind legs with my outside leg a little farther back than my inside. Sometimes I counter flex him to get his outside shoulder in line with his body to really get the throughness. But I'd get used to having the outside leg slightly back in canter to control the hind legs. Down the road it really helps because you'll use it a lot in collecting or shortening the canter, and onto half pass, changes, piroettes, etc. Outside leg to control the hind legs. Inside leg to control the bend through the rib cage and outside rein/knee/leg to control the outside shoulder. Another exercise I do for the outside shoulder when they go through it is counter flex and steer only off the outside aids (I'll actually put my outside leg at the girth to emphasize that move the outside shoulder if necessary) to move their shoulder where it needs to be, then I gradually allow the horse to flex in (inside leg or knee for inside flexion, sometimes suppling with fingers). So I still have outside support but I allow the horse to bend. If that makes sense. I also will ride Dante shoulder in or shoulder fore on a circle or through transitions to insist his shoulder should come in and bend through the ribcage but that's a more advanced exercise.

Practicing shoulder fore and in down long sides in walk and trot is really helpful for organizing balance and shoulder control and it will help you with your coordination of aids. Just remember with shoulder in and fore. It's good to practice with a trainer and remember bend through the ribcage is more important than angle. It's more important they be correct than they have a steep angle in laterals. It shouldn't be a leg yield with shoulders in. It's like the back legs are traveling mostly straight with the shoulders brought in and bend through the ribcage. But it's really helpful, I also do shoulder in through changes of direction to make them smoother and more balanced. In practice you can also ride a 10m circle in walk then basically maintain the 10m circle but instead of turning you go down the long side a few steps but if you struggle or get frustrated with it just work with your trainer, so she can work with you through it. I just think shoulder fore/in is one of the most useful/simple exercises that help with so many different issues.

Just something to think about.

But I'm really happy to hear how well you two are bonding and how well you're doing together. I'm really impressed by how far you two have come in such a short period of time. Way to go!!


----------



## Tihannah

The problem is because when cantering, if I don't hold that inside rein up, she will try to turn straight to the inside instead of making a full circle. I try to make myself let the inside rein go and just guide with my inside leg and outside rein in the turn, but its HARD! Lol. I always feel like I have to hold her together.


----------



## Tihannah

Had another great ride tonight. Lately, we've been dealing with Tess trying to anticipate things and trotting before asked or trying to canter without being asked. Well today, someone in a dressage FB group posted an article about setting up trot poles and cavalettis to help redirect the focus and take away the anticipation.

I got to the barn and set them up right away. It was our first time REALLY working with them and Tess did great. It kept her mind busy and made her really lift her back and was a refreshing change to our riding and FUN! 

Her new Miklem bridle is due to arrive tomorrow, but the forecast is predicting thunderstorms, so we may not be able to try it out till Friday. :-(







Cantering off into the sunset. It was a good day.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Had another great ride tonight. Lately, we've been dealing with Tess trying to anticipate things and trotting before asked or trying to canter without being asked. Well today, someone in a dressage FB group posted an article about setting up trot poles and cavalettis to help redirect the focus and take away the anticipation.
> 
> I got to the barn and set them up right away. It was our first time REALLY working with them and Tess did great. It kept her mind busy and made her really lift her back and was a refreshing change to our riding and FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new Miklem bridle is due to arrive tomorrow, but the forecast is predicting thunderstorms, so we may not be able to try it out till Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cantering off into the sunset. It was a good day.


Trot poles and calvettis are my favourite things !! Look up horse physio on Facebook


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Those are some really cool shots!! Love the sky! It's gorgeous! It's good to break things up and give them something different to do. I think some of them can get bored without too much routine. I love the riding area at your barn, that looks like a lot of fun.

But I was going to say with my previous post is it is important to learn your "neutral" position or position where you're there but not directly influencing. I think of it as the position I go back to after I make a correction or give a reward. If you make a correction like a half halt you don't constantly hold your core or seat or hand like that, you use it and release when you feel the change and if they don't react you halt or verify to them the expectation if that makes sense, or in laterals you ask for more bend and ask for more than you were originally asking but not in an aggressive way, just assertive so you never feel like you're holding and you're still showing them the expectation. You make a correction as strong as necessary, as light as possible and return back to your "neutral" position. But as with everything in dressage everything is easier said than done but something to think about. 

If I'm constantly giving a cue it loses meaning and if I address and issue, I try to address one as a time.


----------



## Tihannah

She's finally getting to where she understands the cues, but getting her to maintain anything is the hard part. She still lives in the place of, "Okay, I did it, what now?"

I have to constantly remind myself that she's never been asked to do any of this, so her method is always cheating to get out of it. The other day we were running through 20m circles on the left lead. She repeatedly wants to make the turn with her neck and then just kind of trot sideways into the turn. I kept having to stop her and do it over. Each time she tried it this way, we stopped and did a couple turns on the forehand where I was forcing her to yield to my leg. We must've went through 5-6 times before she finally understood what I was asking and then I got 3 nice bending 20m circles out of her and I gave her loose rein and lots of praise.

I think this is something I will continue having to do until she learns how her body is supposed to work and that cheating is not an option.


----------



## whisperbaby22

That is a very good point, Dante. When I see anybody constantly spurring it just looks wrong. I say that because I have seen a lot of the locals riding down the street doing this, and a video of a so called trainer that looked like he was doing it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Spurs scare me... I'm always worried I'll accidentally smack Roy with them


----------



## Tihannah

I wear spurs for every ride, but I don't use them near enough. My trainer balks at them because they have round knobs on the end. I've been eyeing the some rowel spurs. Tess needs the reinforcement at times because she will completely ignore the leg.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think sometimes it's hard to explain to people with the dressage leg because if you watch FEI level dressage riders or even correct sitting trot 99% of the time you will never see a "still" leg, legs can be quiet but not stagnant. We're always sending signals and doing things which is why you don't see us still Sometimes I think it sends odd signals to people when they realize we use our leg for a variety of cues we've trained the horse to understand. The leg also moves naturally in sitting trot, especially on a horse with more movement because you have to allow that relaxation in your hip and leg to get the "movement" if that makes sense. If I locked up my hip and braced my leg, the leg may be stiller but I just hollowed out my horse's back, lost the swing and stopped his movement.

Just a sample of what I mean by that. All riders I greatly admire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD_rkOsBdJ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD3oTwlQjDM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXpROP5ht34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jFWSLmwbz0

That said I like spurs but I use them more for lateral work and as a refining a tool. You can have a quieter leg and be more effective. I actually like them on hotter horses but I like the rubber ones. Not to get more from them but so you can be quieter and barely move to get the half halt like back to me, back to me. But you can use either your calf or your spur when you use them, so you're not always spurring.

But I agree aids shouldn't be constant, more like on/off like youre programming a computer. What I find work best with training is find a consistent, systematic approach and stay true to it. It's hard each time we ask for something we're training a horse to react or not to react and how to react. They understand body language, not so much verbal.

Sorry I kinda suck at explaining things.

And Tina I understand. With riding I can learn things through watching and I learn some from reading but I'm such a feel oriented rider, someone can explain it to me but I won't understand it until I can feel it and then I get it. Or I can try certain ideas or concepts and see if it works in my program. 

ALL horses no matter their level will always need to be actively ridden, no horse is totally autopilot or at least not in dressage. 

Or for example Dante. Part of why my trainers, friends and myself say he's a professionals ride is because, even if we subtracted his quirks he can split his body into so many parts and he is VERY quick to work out evasions or the way out. He also will not connect to the bridle properly if not actively ridden and the answer isnt' just shorten rein and more leg (that'd just make him go fast and get behind the bit), it's more skilled than that. With him I do quite a bit of counter flexion to get his shoulder and truly get him in my outside rein and straighter in his body. Leg yield off both legs, so quarter line to the rail and back to quarterline, lots of shoulder fore and shoulder in through transitions and changes of direction to prepare the bend and increase engagement. If I do haunches in, it's a few steps on a circle (over training haunches in tends to create a lot of crookedness issues). And also tons of core, seat, leg, hand half halts where I feel like I almost draw him up into my lower body or he doesnt come over his back and connect to the bridle. He's very complicated because a lot of what I do are moment by moment and constantly sending him through to my rein. But I can't let him get too quick (he's easy to get too quick) or I lose the schwung or swing in his body and he gets tense. So constantly regulating rhythm. And in transitions being like you will not run away with me because he'll try to drop, not hold himself and take off with his lightning legs, so I'm always like half halt, half halt, woah dude come back to me which is part of why I use as much leg as I do, as well in hands to supple lots of take give just in the fingers. Sending him through to the contact and keeping him from running away with me. He's like an ab machine :lol: I don't know how to explain it but you see the seat, core, leg hand half halt with Charlotte and Valegro. 

I'm just saying that to say you're doing better than you think and it is hard. Sad to say it's apart of dressage and learning it. As you get better and gain skills you can be more systematic but it's very hard. And as you learn more and more about it, you start to realize how hard it really is. Like I never thought I'd think the walk was the hardest gait to ride, now I'm like it really is the hardest gait to ride really super well. And so much of riding is mental. I can say earlier on most of my problems as a rider were mental because I'd get in my head because I was a hard charging perfectionist, I didn't really put pressure on the horse because I always saw it as my fault and I'd get so frustrated because it was like I was never good enough and why can't I just be a decent rider type of stuff. 

I'll say the Marine Corps has really mellowed me out (I'm kinda like if no one is dying it aint that serious) and dealing with certain people has given me a lot more confidence than I used to have and I can say as a rider, having that confidence and belief in myself has allowed me to progress farther and do much better than I did when I was riddled with self doubt and anxiety. I always doubted myself and would get flustered by it and screw up. Then I was like well every ride I'm going to make a certain amount of mistakes, there are going to be bad moments but there are going to be good moments too. Some rides are going to SUCK and I'll feel like a failure and other rides I'll feel like I'm on top of the world surfing through the clouds. But the ups and downs are normal and I think as you get used to it, your more like well that's just how it is.


----------



## Tihannah

I could watch Charlotte and Carl Hester ride all day! 

And you're so right, Cassie. I just get frustrated because I always feel like I don't fully understand or Tess doesn't fully understand. Just keeping her in a nice, steady, even gait is work in itself and partly because she's used to getting away with doing "just enough" or when she's unsure, she stops or slows down.

Things as simple as changing directions will cause her to slow down and come off the bit. When we practice our halt, she immediately shoots her nose straight up in the air and then just stands there. Head waaay up and ears back listening for me to release her to walk, then she'll come back on the bit. Trying to keep her in front of my leg often results in fast trot where she hollows out and ignores my aids.

I really struggle still with downward transitions and getting her to go from canter to trot or trot to walk without slamming on the brakes and hollowing out. From canter to trot, it takes several strides before I can get her back collected onto the trot. It almost reminds me of the Flintstones and how Fred dug his feet into the dirt to slow his car. When I watch videos of our rides, it seems that that is exactly what she does. At the same time, trying to communicate to her to slow down, but stay forward for me is almost like patting my head and rubbing my belly at the same time.

I simply don't know how to keep her balanced and through and I think THAT is our biggest problem.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We are struggling with the same thing... Just getting Roy to bend or come up and over and keep rhythm can be an extreme struggle so I understand your frustration.

You look more graceful doing it though


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Here's something I think is important to remember, even at the GP level you will still have to monitor rhythm. All the basic things you're working with on Tess now don't go away as you progress up the levels. They're still the base of everything you build on, the horse will just understand the more "grey" area aids or be more refined. Dante is 2nd level but rhythm is something I constantly have to monitor. Dante is opposite to Tess, he tends to get too quick. I call them his lightning legs which is where my core and half halts need to be that effective, so he doesn't run out of his rhythm and if he runs through my half halt, I just halt so there is no confusion of what I'm expecting. I try to make it as black and white as possible for him. Same with working out evasions because if a rider isn't at a certain point in their riding he will find every loop hole, he's quick to work it out. He has to actively be ridden every moment but never micro managed. I'm just saying these little details are things you will always work on, the emphasized details and how you approach them changes from horse to horse and how to work with them best but the basics are the same. Which is why we have our training pyramid to look down on what's the priority in this equation?

I also look at this way. I find it VERY easy to teach horses but very hard to teach to people. Most horses in my experience pick up on things very quickly. I'm not saying you can get on a baby and get them going GP or even 2nd level over night but I feel like you make realistic expectations each day depending on what phase of training they're in and have a systematic approach. But I think you're doing a great job with Tess and believe me I understand the frustration but sometimes when you get flustered think about how far you've come and how much you and Tess are going to keep getting in no time at all. There's no easy way to learn it, just gotta do the grunt work. But in the changes of direction for example maybe think of keeping her rhythm and preparing for shoulder fore through the changes of direction or an extreme bend off the outside aids that is still supported by the inside leg getting bend in the ribcage or before that go on a circle and play with her just going with your seat rhythm post higher and quicker for a faster-longer stride (if you use whip, use it in the up phase) and slower (like sit an extra moment or so in the posting trot) and play with that, so she learns your seat sets the rhythm and to come off of that first with leg or hand or core just to reinforce your expectation. Try to do it just off your seat and if she doesn't reinforce with your leg, core or hand or what works for you. Keep simple objectives and build both of your confidence levels through with a simple objective and maybe try suppling her more or using more or counter flexion, leg yield her off the outside aid and inside aids to play around with what works for you both and feeling that you can do it. This is the start on something like that, it isn't easy but I think it's a good exercise to show yourself how much you can control her tempo and rhythm. And it's okay if she hollows out, know that you'll get her back. She's just trying to find her rhythm and balance. And sometimes you may need to play with your fingers to supple her jaw a little bit or be strong and say no you're not coming above the bit, we're working this out, so she doesn't come above the bit or ride transitions shoulder fore, etc. Sometimes it's experimenting to see what works for you both and sometimes you'll get it wrong but then you'll have break throughs too. You have to make mistakes to get better. Frustration is a part of it but have faith in both you and Tess. You're getting it and you're doing well.

I posted my favorite training scale just as a mental thought to think about when your riding and what that means in your training.


----------



## Tihannah

I keep meaning to ask this, but...how exactly does one get the horse to do a shoulder in or shoulder fore?? I see people doing this in riding videos, but I'm honestly not sure what exactly they're doing to ask for this.

Lol, sorry, I'm such a noob!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm writing a paper so I can't give much detail atm plus I need to write before the wine wears off. I don't drink much but I need to be dull to write or my brain wanders.

Here is one with Dante

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJswKAohbwI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-P6SEF9SAA

She doesn't have quite enough angle and suppleness but she breaks it up well and gives a good demonstration of things that can go wrong.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSqeUyuEySo

I like both videos but I think of it as I'm using the outside rein to bring the horses shoulders in, while the horse is still rounding through the rib cage to the inside and has inside flexion, in a good shoulder in I should be able to pet my horse with the inside rein and nothing changes because the bend is off the outside rein, knee, leg and rider's position with shoulders following the horses and the ribcage is bent around my inside leg. It's good to practice in walk. It can be hard to work out and it does not need to be ridden collected trot, the main goal here is the coordination and connection between the inside hind leg, outside rein, respond to position and setting yourself up for feeling that connection.

If you ride a 10m circle onto a straight line, you're basically maintaining the same of a 10m circle but down a straight line. The body shoulder be mostly straight but with the shoulders brought in. 10m circles can help with setting up for a shoulder in. It's a very important exercise. Truly the base for almost all upper level work. Shoulder in into half pass, shoulder in to prepare for change of direction, canter piroettes, connection, etc.


----------



## Tihannah

Ahhh...okay, this is great and starting to make sense after watching the videos. I actually have done shoulder in with her a lot, just didn't actually realize that that is what I was doing! Lol.

The shoulder-in is where I'm having difficulty getting her to maintain a rhythm. When I do shoulder in, she is immediately stepping under herself and coming round, but she always tries to move quicker to release the form, i.e. trot or fast trot. She will also lean heavily onto the bit. It becomes a constant dance of whoa and go trying to get her to maintain a rhythm.

We did our first ride in the Miklem bridle yesterday. I hated the big, wide ruber reins that came with it. They just felt unnatural, so I swapped them out with my Passier reins after only a few minutes. She seemed a little confused at first, but then adapted. I didn't notice a big difference, though she did seem a little more consistent in the contact, but she was still leaning into the bit. I will give her a couple more rides in it, and if I don't see a change, then we will go back to our Passier. 

Other issues that we still need to tackle are that she is very rude with the bridle. If we are not moving, she is constantly yanking at the reins. She simply cannot just stand still with a light contact. She wants you to release the reins altogether. Same thing with a loose rein. I'd love to get her to stretch down into the contact. She'll stretch down, but only to try and yank the reins from your hands. I constantly let her yank her mouth and leg her on when she does this, but it hasn't stopped.

On rein length. I know in all my pictures and videos, I'm constantly being told that my reins are too long. The reason this keeps happening is because she simply won't settle or accept the shorter rein length. For instance, with the shorter length, I'm trying to say, "Okay, this is where we're at and when I push you from behind, the front should follow and you should be able to find the soft contact area and hold it there." Right?? Wrong. She constantly fights the length by reaching down, and then I try to give her a little room to reach down and as soon as she feels the release, then the head pops up and she hollows out.

Like with shoulder in, I get her round and on the bit, and she will for the most part hold it, but she will just get REALLY heavy on the bit to the point where my hands are sore just trying to hold her there. But if I give her ANY leeway in the reins, we lose the contact and she hollows out again.

We worked on the trot poles and cavellettis again yesterday though and she did even better. It's the most amazing feeling when she lifts her back and trots over the poles and her strides are lovely going over them. However, as soon as we clear the poles, she hollows out again and it takes a few strides to get her back on the contact.

I so want to be able to have a light contact with her on the rein, but I'm struggling to do it. I've only managed it twice - in our very first and last lesson with our senior trainer. She can talk me through it during the lesson, but when I'm on my own, I simply can't seem to make it happen. :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're not a noob... I did a shoulder in with my TB in one of my lessons and now I can't figure out how to get him to do it again.


----------



## Tihannah

So it's probably been almost a month since my last lesson with my regular trainer due to weather and scheduling conflicts. I normally lesson on Thursdays but saw the forecast is 90% chance of rain this week, so I texted my trainer this morning and asked if she could squeeze me in sooner. She got me in today after work.

I gotta say, we needed it sooo bad. I seriously don't know how anyone can become a decent rider without a regular trainer. I ride 5 days a week, but I feel like I get WAAAY more accomplished in 45 min with a trainer.

Anyhow, we've gotten to the point where we start our lessons discussing the things I'm having the most issues with. As I constantly complain about on here, I told her about maintaining a consistent contact mostly at the trot and how she always reverts back to the saddleseat form. So, of course, we went right to it. It took only a few minutes for her to see the problem. I was STILL struggling with keep her forward in an even rhythm. So, of course, she pushed us. We did spiral in and outs and lots of leg yielding to the left and soon Tess was forward and reaching down into the contact.

It was fantastic, still a lot of work for me to keep her going, but I was happy. We then ran through our Intro C test, and though it still needs some work, it was one of the best run-throughs we've had. Afterwards, we tried to focus on sections of the test, and I was struggling to get the bend on the left lead and Tess was bracing and counter bending on me to the point where I was getting frustrated. She was completely ignoring my leg and bracing against me, and I was exhausting myself.

That's when my trainer told me to hop off and she got on. Again, she got on and laid the ground rules. I leg, you move. And just like before, Tess hesitated on got lit into. Then she got annoyed and kicked out a few times, but my trainer, of course, gave no slack whatsoever. The next thing I knew, Tess had transformed into a beautiful dressage horse and was through and round and bending like I've never seen. I'm so mad I didn't get it on video. I had to rush to get there after work and didn't have time to set up my camera. :-(

My trainer worked with her and explained to me HOW she was getting the responses I couldn't get, and I'm not gonna lie, it was 85% seat. Everyone tells me to "use your seat and legs, use your seat", but I didn't really understand HOW I was supposed to use it! My trainer told me to watch her hips and butt and I watched her push Tess to the outside with her hips and make her bend into the contact. She explained that I was using too much hips and legs to lift her into the canter causing the BIG takeoff and throwing her off balance. She showed me how she moved hips forward to ask for the canter while putting her outside leg back. The transition was lovely.

I then asked about the downward transition and how she kept throwing the brakes on and tossing her head up and hollowing out. Do you know what she said?? When Tess canters, she's on the forehand, and when I ask for the trot I'm leaning forward pushing my weight into her, so she HAS to throw the brakes and come up in order to catch herself!! OF COURSE!! Makes total sense!! She then showed me how she simply sat back and asked with her seat and Tess gave the loveliest downward transition I have ever seen her do! She demonstrated the canter and trot transition for me a few more times so I could see exactly what she was doing. Tess looked like a dressage queen and I couldn't even believe it! Lol.

So then it was my turn, and as before, as soon as I got in the saddle, she felt like a different horse. She was SOO light off my leg and forward that it was seamless getting her on the contact and bending. We worked on the canter a couple times before Tess's motor died and our depart was so easy. I still need to work more on the trot transition, but she was tired after being ridden by my trainer, so we didn't push her. It was enough for me to see that it could be done. More than that, it gave me a renewed hope in our abilities. Knowing that the problem is more ME than Tess makes me feel SO much better. I can work on me and know that when I get it, I will see it in Tess.

We ended on a good note and Tess got lots of praise. In addition, another friend from the barn hung around afterwards and showed me how to properly lunge her. I don't do much groundwork with her because I simply don't feel like I really know what I'm doing. I've only lunged her twice and it was a mess and Tess was not a willing participant. She only lunged her for a couple minutes in both directions, but she had Tess moving beautifully and I learned a lot. She also offered to lunge her for me on days when she comes out and I'm not there and let me work with her horse whose well educated on lunging.

What a productive day! I can't believe how much I learned! Tomorrow is our last day of sunshine before 3 days of thunderstorms, so I'm excited to get out and work on what we learned today. This journey at times is SOOO hard and frustrating that I feel like I'm never going to get it and maybe I just can't fix her. Today was the kinda day that wiped all those feelings away. In addition to what we learned, Tess looks simply amazing. She's building so much lean muscle, her top line is coming along nicely, and her hind end is starting to fill out with all the fresh spring grass coming in. She looks SO much better than she looked even in January! I'm so excited because we have a clinic with Jodie Kelly (GP) on April 14th and then John Mason will be back in May!:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So glad you had a good lesson! 

I know I miss regular lessons but I've started Uni again and I barely have time to ride.. I only had time to ride this week because of the long weekend.


----------



## Tihannah

It truly is amazing how they can spot the smallest things in your riding and help you overcome what originally felt impossible. And yea, school can be so time absorbing. When I finally finished, it felt like an enormous weight being lifted!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@;


Tihannah said:


> It truly is amazing how they can spot the smallest things in your riding and help you overcome what originally felt impossible. And yea, school can be so time absorbing. When I finally finished, it felt like an enormous weight being lifted!


Amen, I didn't know my TB could leg yield or shoulder in.. well guess who after my last lesson did both... Awkward. 

I still have this year and next :/


----------



## Tihannah

Just a little morning rant after thinking back on my lesson yesterday and I chatted with Katie (Tazzie) about this the other day. I try to find or join as many dressage/riding groups as I can on various sites because I want to learn as much as I can and get input from more knowledgeable people and hopefully find tips/advice that can help us along our journey.

What gets annoying is joining a group posted under false pretenses. You join these groups thinking they are going to be about learning and knowledge and really they are more of a cult following of one line of thinking (if you don't ride like us, then you're abusive to horses) or marketing (you need to buy my books, saddles, and equipment to be an effective rider).

I try to be as clear as possible in details when I post about any issues I'm having and I try to make sure and mention that I am still somewhat green to dressage. It's really annoying when you post that your saddle has been checked and you've had a chiropractor out and teeth are fine so these are not the issue, and then someone still says "You're saddle is a problem." Because its not one of THEIR saddles, which are hideous by the way. My horse has more whoa than go, so they suggest a pelham bit which is 3 times stronger than the one she's currently in and illegal in dressage.

Why do these people not try to get to the root of this issue which is 90% of the time, and especially in my case, the rider?? If you are truly a knowledgeable rider why not address the method and not the equipment?

What I appreciate about keeping this journal is that I get that kind of information from more knowledgeable members here like Cassie and Katie, who are trying to explain the errors in my seat and hands and not simply assuming that my tack doesn't fit or my horse is in pain.

Last night, my trainer clearly showed me what was causing my issues and they were simply ME. Nothing less and nothing more and she didn't need any books or special tack to show me that my horse could be round, through, and light on the contact if I simply worked on the things I needed to fix with myself.

So yea, just my morning rant. Lol. Needed to get that out.

P.S. Thanks Katie for pointing me in the direction of a great group that WAS actually the kind of group I'd been looking for. Even met a lady on there who saw me and Tess ride in the clinic in January. She thought we were lovely.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Well the internet and all this "social" stuff is way different than when I grew up. Thanks to all that I have learned I am a much better horse keeper. But then I am more able to spot the "phonies" because the way I learned to spot them was more face to face. It seems to me, and I am not trying to be condescending, that younger generations have a little more trouble with knowing what is what. Also, that like minded tend to group together and bolster each others opinions. So what you end up with is a lot of people thinking one way. Open forums like this are kind of going out of style, as more people go into a more closed off section of social media. I would just remind you to keep your enjoyment of your horse in front of you at all times. There are a lot of closed minded people out there, which is one reason that I keep my mouth shut on a lot of issues. If I think I have something to contribute I put it out there and just leave it alone rather than get in an argument.


----------



## Tazzie

I was happy to help! I've been on enough forums/pages to know the first thing that ALWAYS gets recommended is check saddle/check teeth. Which is good when someone hasn't already stated that. You did state it. And I HATE people that push their agenda/junk on you when it's not necessary.

I'm typically one who doesn't comment about teeth and saddle. I like to think that people are working with someone and have checked both of these over well enough. But looking for advice in between lessons or something.

Most issues, after ruling out physical or course, is with the rider. Sure, in your case, you are also battling the fact Tess did Saddleseat earlier in her career, which DOES make dressage a lot tougher. My first thoughts are always "what is your hands and seat doing during all of this?" and "is your horse forward? or behind your leg?"

As for that page, I feel it's the best one on Facebook right now. I know I haven't found any that are better, and the girls there are VERY helpful. A lot of them have been through it and know tips to help you get it.

I'm always glad to help


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*raises hand* Tazzie could you point me in the direction of that group? Good groups are so hard to find...


----------



## Tazzie

I sent you a pm  I love that group!


----------



## Tihannah

Oh! I forgot to add that I didn't have time to switch my bit back to the old bridle before our lesson yesterday so I rode with Miklem. It was our 3rd ride, and I think she did much better in it. Although, I don't know how much of that was the bridle or just having my trainer there, but she was definitely not as heavy or leaning into the contact as much nor rooting much either.

We have one final ride tonight before the bad weather rolls in, so I guess this one will be the make or break on whether or not I will keep it. I'm just hoping I can get her to be as forward as she was yesterday and maintain it as well as work on my seat and keeping her balanced. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tazzie

Good luck! I feel it's always easier to keep that feeling for a day or two after a lesson, but then it gradually fades! It'll come though  you're doing a great job


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Sorry took me a bit to catch up. 

I agree with Whisperbaby22 about these open forums going out of style and people seeking closed groups, as well as realizing who is a phony and who isn't. I really had to learn the hard way and in person too. I've learned quite a bit from all the information we have access to now but I learn mostly from my trainers because I can't internalize "intellect" or words if that makes sense? I have to hear it, feel it, see it and connect the dots if that makes sense? But I'm lucky enough to have some incredible trainers, both are FEI riders but both have developed a TON of horses and ridden a HUGE variety and don't have a stigma attached or attitude towards outside breeds. They're happy to ride whatever. One almost has her gold medal and rides GP and the other was meant to show I1 but her I1 horse wasnt sound for a while and didn't get fit enough to compete this year and they're both great in different way with many years of experience. Plus they put the welfare of the horse first and don't "skip steps." Both also have extensive jumper experience which is pretty cool. The I1 trainer in FL schooled through advanced level eventing and the GP rider also trains champion hunters and I don't know what level jumpers.

With horse forums and facebook stuff. I dont get involved on much because if I do I get involved, I don't like half assing anything. But mostly because I don't have time and I'm fortunate enough to have some really great people around me if I need something but sometimes there are good pieces to learn or think about that you find on the internet. I mostly like the being able to connect and talk to some different and awesome people like in this journal and be a part of their journey. I like seeing people succeed or help where I can but I stay out of a lot. And when it comes to dressage I tend to avoid certain crowds because I have a problem with people with limited experience acting like they know absolutely everything and then attack you because you disagree with them and in person you can be like hey wanna ride my horse and when he bucks you off please tell me how I should have pressured him into the bridle and beat his butt. And I'm pretty familiar with my dressage community/local network and see a bunch of different training styles/riders. I also like people who are kinda down to earth about the whole thing lol. I can't stand snobbery or the really stuck up, know it alls who think they fart rainbows and are better than everyone and know everything and it's like dude that's not what this stuff is about. It's about supporting each other and helping where we can and being there through the lows and highs and being a cheerleader or helping you know? IDK it just makes me happy to see people succeed.

I've honestly kinda stopped "helping" so to speak because I kinda feel like I'm a little "detached" because I don't remember being in those phases and I understand to the horse's perspective better than the people learning if that makes sense? So I explain it how I'd ride it or teach a horse but a lot of times I don't break it up well enough. Like simple stuff I'm really not good at explaining or I'll miss important pieces people need or I'll explain how I do something but that's usually the complicated way and it's too much to really understand and apply unless they're already there. That was something my friend kept letting me know when I was teaching her.

I like to help but sometimes I feel like it's not wanted, so I try not to get involved :lol: sorry that turned into a rant but I was trying to explain a perspective and I guess I wasted your time.

And the nice thing about a journal like this is you can get various perspectives and hear different ideas or sometimes the same ideas but in different ways so it helps you. Or puts a better idea in your mind of what it will be like.

But good luck in your next ride! I hope it goes well and you take out lots of good information.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Haven't kept up with this much lately (oops!) but happy to hear about how things are going with you. You are such a positive person and very well written.


----------



## Tihannah

It's actually funny that you mention the snobbery. When I was at my previous H/J barn and expressed an interest in Dressage, that's one of the first things they told me. That if I wanted to get into dressage, then I should be prepared for snooty and snobby people because it's so expensive to compete that only wealthy people really get into it.

If there are TRULY wealthy people at my barn, I wouldn't know it. We all show up in old breeches and t-shirts or tanks. I haven't met anyone "snobby" yet, but again, I haven't done any sort of competing. But the people I've met at my barn, and people that have come in for clinics and what not, have all been really nice friendly people who just simply share a love of riding.

When I went to a H/J show last year in March about an hour away from me, I didn't meet ANYONE friendly. Everyone was kinda stand-offish and didn't really speak, which is odd living in the south. Even the trainer we lessoned with that day kinda gave off a vibe that she didn't enjoy teaching beginners, which me and another girl were, of course. No one really talked to us so we just kinda stuck to ourselves and then were recruited to hose down and groom the trainers' horses after each were done competing and get them back in their stalls.

I didn't complain because I enjoyed being around the horses and they were REALLY high dollar mounts, but I really felt like an outsider there.

I haven't yet experienced that in the world of dressage. The clinicians we've had have all been more than happy to work with riders of all levels. People compliment each others horses and riding and ask questions and simply want to know more about you or congratulate you when you do well. Maybe I've just been lucky or that is just the established norm at my particular barn. I don't know if I could truly enjoy it if people were like what I experienced at that show.

And as far as trying to explain methods, I totally get what you're saying Cassie, and I don't think it's just you, but for anyone more advanced in any field. I've been working with my trainer for almost a year, but there are still lots of things we haven't really covered and that I still have questions about. She will often stop during a lesson and ask me if that makes sense. It's a lot to absorb, learn, and remember and sometimes I may not not be asking the right questions. I think you do a great job of trying to explain, I just don't have the experience to always understand what you're trying to convey. But like I told you before, there's been several instances where I've been riding and it suddenly happens, and I'm like, "Ohhhhh, THAT'S what she meant!" Because I think for some things it's just something you have to do and feel to be able to understand.


----------



## Tihannah

NavigatorsMom said:


> Haven't kept up with this much lately (oops!) but happy to hear about how things are going with you. You are such a positive person and very well written.


Awwweee, thanks! I enjoy having people to share this with! When I try to talk to my guy, it only takes a few minutes for his eyes to start rolling in the back of his head! Lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Psst may I also be pointed in that direction..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> It's actually funny that you mention the snobbery. When I was at my previous H/J barn and expressed an interest in Dressage, that's one of the first things they told me. That if I wanted to get into dressage, then I should be prepared for snooty and snobby people because it's so expensive to compete that only wealthy people really get into it.
> 
> If there are TRULY wealthy people at my barn, I wouldn't know it. We all show up in old breeches and t-shirts or tanks. I haven't met anyone "snobby" yet, but again, I haven't done any sort of competing. But the people I've met at my barn, and people that have come in for clinics and what not, have all been really nice friendly people who just simply share a love of riding.
> 
> When I went to a H/J show last year in March about an hour away from me, I didn't meet ANYONE friendly. Everyone was kinda stand-offish and didn't really speak, which is odd living in the south. Even the trainer we lessoned with that day kinda gave off a vibe that she didn't enjoy teaching beginners, which me and another girl were, of course. No one really talked to us so we just kinda stuck to ourselves and then were recruited to hose down and groom the trainers' horses after each were done competing and get them back in their stalls.
> 
> I didn't complain because I enjoyed being around the horses and they were REALLY high dollar mounts, but I really felt like an outsider there.
> 
> I haven't yet experienced that in the world of dressage. The clinicians we've had have all been more than happy to work with riders of all levels. People compliment each others horses and riding and ask questions and simply want to know more about you or congratulate you when you do well. Maybe I've just been lucky or that is just the established norm at my particular barn. I don't know if I could truly enjoy it if people were like what I experienced at that show.
> 
> And as far as trying to explain methods, I totally get what you're saying Cassie, and I don't think it's just you, but for anyone more advanced in any field. I've been working with my trainer for almost a year, but there are still lots of things we haven't really covered and that I still have questions about. She will often stop during a lesson and ask me if that makes sense. It's a lot to absorb, learn, and remember and sometimes I may not not be asking the right questions. I think you do a great job of trying to explain, I just don't have the experience to always understand what you're trying to convey. But like I told you before, there's been several instances where I've been riding and it suddenly happens, and I'm like, "Ohhhhh, THAT'S what she meant!" Because I think for some things it's just something you have to do and feel to be able to understand.


It's very snobby in my area, or I shouldn't say snobby buts its a contest of 'I am a better trainer/rider then you.' We have old men who criticize young teenagers about their riding when they're just having fun.




> Sorry took me a bit to catch up.
> 
> I agree with Whisperbaby22 about these open forums going out of style and people seeking closed groups, as well as realizing who is a phony and who isn't. I really had to learn the hard way and in person too. I've learned quite a bit from all the information we have access to now but I learn mostly from my trainers because I can't internalize "intellect" or words if that makes sense? I have to hear it, feel it, see it and connect the dots if that makes sense? But I'm lucky enough to have some incredible trainers, both are FEI riders but both have developed a TON of horses and ridden a HUGE variety and don't have a stigma attached or attitude towards outside breeds. They're happy to ride whatever. One almost has her gold medal and rides GP and the other was meant to show I1 but her I1 horse wasnt sound for a while and didn't get fit enough to compete this year and they're both great in different way with many years of experience. Plus they put the welfare of the horse first and don't "skip steps." Both also have extensive jumper experience which is pretty cool. The I1 trainer in FL schooled through advanced level eventing and the GP rider also trains champion hunters and I don't know what level jumpers.
> 
> With horse forums and facebook stuff. I don't get involved on much because if I do I get involved, I don't like half assing anything. But mostly because I don't have time and I'm fortunate enough to have some really great people around me if I need something but sometimes there are good pieces to learn or think about that you find on the internet. I mostly like the being able to connect and talk to some different and awesome people like in this journal and be a part of their journey. I like seeing people succeed or help where I can but I stay out of a lot. And when it comes to dressage I tend to avoid certain crowds because I have a problem with people with limited experience acting like they know absolutely everything and then attack you because you disagree with them and in person you can be like hey wanna ride my horse and when he bucks you off please tell me how I should have pressured him into the bridle and beat his butt. And I'm pretty familiar with my dressage community/local network and see a bunch of different training styles/riders. I also like people who are kinda down to earth about the whole thing lol. I can't stand snobbery or the really stuck up, know it alls who think they fart rainbows and are better than everyone and know everything and it's like dude that's not what this stuff is about. It's about supporting each other and helping where we can and being there through the lows and highs and being a cheerleader or helping you know? IDK it just makes me happy to see people succeed.
> 
> I've honestly kinda stopped "helping" so to speak because I kinda feel like I'm a little "detached" because I don't remember being in those phases and I understand to the horse's perspective better than the people learning if that makes sense? So I explain it how I'd ride it or teach a horse but a lot of times I don't break it up well enough. Like simple stuff I'm really not good at explaining or I'll miss important pieces people need or I'll explain how I do something but that's usually the complicated way and it's too much to really understand and apply unless they're already there. That was something my friend kept letting me know when I was teaching her.
> 
> I like to help but sometimes I feel like it's not wanted, so I try not to get involved sorry that turned into a rant but I was trying to explain a perspective and I guess I wasted your time.
> 
> And the nice thing about a journal like this is you can get various perspectives and hear different ideas or sometimes the same ideas but in different ways so it helps you. Or puts a better idea in your mind of what it will be like.
> 
> But good luck in your next ride! I hope it goes well and you take out lots of good information.


I think you explain things really well... AND you're really nice and supportive about it which is brilliant we need more people like that in this sport.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Psst may I also be pointed in that direction..


Sending you a PM!


----------



## Tihannah

*All hail the mighty seat!!!*

I simply CANNOT believe it!!! All this time I simply didn't understand that the SEAT was the KEY and how it worked!! Lol.

I am on a serious emotional high right now. I went to the barn tonight determined to build on what I learned yesterday. One of the girls that works and also rides there was just finishing up her ride. She's only 16, but a REALLY good rider (just doesn't know it yet). She's so good that John Mason invited her to be a working student at his barn this summer. (SOOO jealous!)

Anyhow, as I was tacking up and she was untacking, we started talking about my lesson yesterday, my issues with the contact, and what I learned from our trainer. It started to rain so I had to take Tess in the covered arena and she decided to hang around and see if she could help out. This little gem of a girl talked us right through it and before I knew it, Tess and I were doing TROTTING laps around the arena on the contact and coming over the back!

It was my seat!!!! DO YOU HEAR ME??? It was my SEAT all along!! Lol. That was the key I missed from the lesson with the senior trainer. This girl physically showed me how I should sit back in the saddle, where exactly my hands should be, and how to make her forward from behind all using my seat and legs. It was nothing short of incredible and I simply couldn't even wrap my FAT HEAD around how well Tess responded to the instructions she was was giving me! Lol. 

We were trotting to the LEFT! I repeat...to the LEFT!! And she was bending and through and NOT counterbending!! Every time we'd start to come off the bit a little, the girl would say, "Sit back, stick your boobs out, and push your hands forward like they stink!" lol and low and behold Tess would fall right back on the contact and into a nice steady rhythm. I never had to touch her with the whip and barely had to leg her at all to keep her forward. She showed me how to over bend her and push her over with my hips and seat when she started to fall in. Normally, I just try to control this by holding my inside rein up tight and she would brace against it and pop that shoulder out. Nope. Tonight she was bending into the contact!

Want to hear the best part?? At the end, I asked the girl if she wanted to get on and give it a try. She said sure cause she's never ridden a Friesian. She was panting 5 minutes into it! She said, "Wow! This is a lot easier said than done! I don't know how you do this!" Lol! She struggled duplicating what she taught me because she had a hard time adjusting to the big movement! I just told her you get used to it. 

So YES! I FINALLY understand now! I get it and it feels amazing!! Now I have to make it through 3 grueling days of bad weather before I can ride again. :-( But the girl told me to just text her when I was coming out again and she would be happy to come out and help me more!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm so happy for you !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'll say I've experienced snobs in the dressage world. We have a LOT of barns and quite a few people with money in my area. I know several FEI trainers you couldn't pay me money to ever take a lesson from or put on my horse because they have NO empathy and no feel but they can get some horses through a test that will tolerate them. One ruined a young horse I trained, horse was PERFECT. Could put beginners on him, I was so mad. That particular one claims to be "classical" and is a lovely rider but very ineffective. But I won't go there. I've just known and met a lot of people as a working student, wb inspections, shows and re trained horses off of people and watched clinics, them ride at shows, etc.

lol but thanks at least I'm not wasting anyones time :lol: but thank you. I just think we all do a lot better when we encourage one another, rather than criticize, belittle and tear each other down. I've been at plenty of barns like that. Where people couldn't say anything nice, encouraging or helpful. I look at it like constructive criticism is fine but criticize to make yourself look better is petty and pointless.

I'm really glad you had such a good ride!! And learned so much in a short time. A lot of it is really the small, little, itty bitty details you often forget when you've been riding a while but do almost subconsciously because you're so used to it and you pick up on things naturally the more horses you ride and the more you do. The horses teach you a lot. That sounds really positive and I'm glad you're getting to have some input in person. I think it really makes a difference to have someone there to explain and show or see where you're struggling to try to piece together the dots and explain what's missing.

I understand about big movement. I've ridden quite a few big movers. Dante isn't comfy or easy either. But it is nice when for a moment someone understands what you're going through and gets the struggle lol. I like the walk a mile in my shoes thing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh we have a few of those 'Classical' dressage trainers


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'll say I've experienced snobs in the dressage world. We have a LOT of barns and quite a few people with money in my area. I know several FEI trainers you couldn't pay me money to ever take a lesson from or put on my horse because they have NO empathy and no feel but they can get some horses through a test that will tolerate them. One ruined a young horse I trained, horse was PERFECT. Could put beginners on him, I was so mad. That particular one claims to be "classical" and is a lovely rider but very ineffective. But I won't go there. I've just known and met a lot of people as a working student, wb inspections, shows and re trained horses off of people and watched clinics, them ride at shows, etc.
> 
> lol but thanks at least I'm not wasting anyones time :lol: but thank you. I just think we all do a lot better when we encourage one another, rather than criticize, belittle and tear each other down. I've been at plenty of barns like that. Where people couldn't say anything nice, encouraging or helpful. I look at it like constructive criticism is fine but criticize to make yourself look better is petty and pointless.
> 
> I'm really glad you had such a good ride!! And learned so much in a short time. A lot of it is really the small, little, itty bitty details you often forget when you've been riding a while but do almost subconsciously because you're so used to it and you pick up on things naturally the more horses you ride and the more you do. The horses teach you a lot. That sounds really positive and I'm glad you're getting to have some input in person. I think it really makes a difference to have someone there to explain and show or see where you're struggling to try to piece together the dots and explain what's missing.
> 
> I understand about big movement. I've ridden quite a few big movers. Dante isn't comfy or easy either. But it is nice when for a moment someone understands what you're going through and gets the struggle lol. I like the walk a mile in my shoes thing.


Again, its like what you say about the small details. My trainer is great and has taught me a lot, but she never really mentioned what I was doing wrong with my seat until yesterday, but it wasn't about getting the forward movement. This young girl, who is really an eventer and hasn't competed much in dressage pointed out my seat immediately and kept reminding me to sit back and drop my shoulders. As I sat back and legged her on, she told me to feel for the swing in her butt and I really felt it. She told me that by sitting forward, I was restricting her shoulders and leaving the hind end to drag behind her. She explained to me that by sitting back, I was pushing her to come from behind and she truly did. Now I can't say that I really understand how any of this works or the mechanics of it, but I think it helped to have someone who could break it down for me. She said she was just trying to explain it in the way she feels it when she rides.

If you watch this girl ride, you can instantly see that she's a natural that just needs fine tuning and I think that's why John invited her to his place. When I ride, I feel like I have a hard time maintaining a natural rhythm and it in turn is reflected in my horse's performance. I think it will come with time, but I'll never be a 3rd or 4th level rider. She easily has that potential. I think I'll be happy if I can one day manage 2nd level movements. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad Tina pointed you to the group Raina  It's a nice one!

As for the snobs, I've met them. There are more out there than I care to mention :lol: but there are also some really nice ones! Sadly, though, we get deemed as "divas", which I absolutely despise of. I actually had a woman shake my hand a week and a half ago. We were at dinner, and she kept on apologizing that she wasn't wearing make up (neither was I! I rarely wear any!) I finally said "I may ride Dressage, but I am FAR from being a diva!" And she shook my hand as my best friend roared with laughter (since she knows I couldn't be a diva even if I tried really, really hard :lol

I'm glad you figured out such a big problem! The seat can certainly be the hardest thing to maintain properly on a horse, for anyone! Makes me happy you had such a great ride!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just find it disheartening that your "best part" of telling us about your ride was that someone else couldn't do it because Tessa has big movement.

It should be that you met someone by chance happy to help you and it worked and that she was so nice to talk the time to show you how to do it. 

That kind of mindset is what creates disharmony. Dressage is about self improvement, not competing against others :/

Every horse is challenging in their own way. Sky has big movement and sass going for him, if the rider doesn't click with Sky he will never offer anything to them. If they do and are patient, he's magic. For some reason, me being a buffoon in the beginning (thinking I was better than everyone else, yet not knowing anything tbh) didn't get me killed... I suppose because I was kind to him and didn't expect anything from him except to go forward. 

You've been so fortunate to be able to afford two instructors and clinics and whatnot from the get go.. and to have all these people helping you. Maybe it wasn't meant to come across that way, but you should be proud of how far YOU have come and Tessa has come.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just find it disheartening that your "best part" of telling us about your ride was that someone else couldn't do it because Tessa has big movement.
> 
> It should be that you met someone by chance happy to help you and it worked and that she was so nice to talk the time to show you how to do it.
> 
> That kind of mindset is what creates disharmony. Dressage is about self improvement, not competing against others :/
> 
> Every horse is challenging in their own way. Sky has big movement and sass going for him, if the rider doesn't click with Sky he will never offer anything to them. If they do and are patient, he's magic. For some reason, me being a buffoon in the beginning (thinking I was better than everyone else, yet not knowing anything tbh) didn't get me killed... I suppose because I was kind to him and didn't expect anything from him except to go forward.
> 
> You've been so fortunate to be able to afford two instructors and clinics and whatnot from the get go.. and to have all these people helping you. Maybe it wasn't meant to come across that way, but you should be proud of how far YOU have come and Tessa has come.


Okay, that was totally misconstrued and I meant to add that part, but just figured it was getting too long and overdone. The reason it made me happy to see that she struggled trying to get the movements she was teaching me is because it confirmed for me that riding Tess is a lot harder that it looks and I have come further than I thought because I have adapted and adjusted to it. It was in no way comparing myself to her or thinking I was better than her. Lol. I never thought it would come across that way either.

There was no "get go" for me. I waited till almost 40 to be able to ride. I'm not a wealthy woman by ANY means. I'm a mother of 4 who is just getting back into this at 40 because I could never afford it before. My instructor lessons are $35. I'm supposed to have them every week, but sometimes I have to cancel because I need to save the money. The senior trainer comes in only once a month. Her lessons are $45, but when I lesson with her, then I cancel my lesson with other trainer because I can't afford to do both. I am blessed to do clinics because my trainer works with me. For instance, the clinic we have next month is $120. I gave her $60 last night, and then some time before the clinic, I will give her the other $60. When John Mason came, the clinic was supposed to be $120 per person, but I worked to find a cheap flight for him, so my trainer could drop the fee to $100 for everyone. None of this is easy money for me. I plan ahead and make things work because I love it and have waited my entire life to do it.

Anyone that knows me KNOWS that I appreciate whatever I can learn from anyone willing to help. It is the reason I join so many groups and ask so many questions. During the John Mason clinic, I was the last to ride on the first day and the first to ride on the second day. Despite this, I was there at 8am both mornings and stayed till the very last ride because I wanted to sit and watch EVERYONE ride and learn as much as I could. These are the benefits of clinics for me, and I didn't ride in the last one because I had to work and would only be able to attend for MY ride only. It wasn't worth it for me.

So I'm sorry if that's how it came across. When this young girl rode in the clinic, I whispered to my trainer that she was a fantastic rider and was not surprised at all that John Mason wanted to work with her. I don't think I'm better than her, I want to be as GOOD as her. But when you see someone that is obviously having the same struggles as you with your horse and they are better rider than you, then it makes me anyway, feel like I HAVE actually been making good progress with my horse. If that makes any sense.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Sky-I don't think that is how Tina meant it. I think it's more to where you've been struggling and finally someone understands that struggle and part of why it's hard. I don't think it was meant as putting another rider down but to say it's not as easy as it looks. And understand why you're having some problems that you are. It's not an excuse or put down of someone else but to have someone understand what you're going through and not be like oh well it's so simple/easy why can't you do it?

I understand because I know with Dante and several other horses I've ridden over the years. I've overheard quite a few people (mostly because I'm quiet and listen) but I know these people/seen them ride, etc and they'd be very critical, not in a learning like point out what the riders did well and what they could improve on way but in a I can ride so much better than everyone here kind of way because I ride a school master, do PSG and know everything. Really it's funny but at the same time you want to see them humbled. Because you know they're yet to ride something that doesn't respond how you think it should and doesn't tolerate what other horses would. And it really irritates me when riders criticize to put down people to make themselves look better, rather than to be helpful. 

I honestly think sometimes riders/trainer who are more not beginner but less experienced or more in the beginning phases can be extremely good teachers for those stages. I know several trainers who are good at teaching beginners, even though they may ride FEI and be very experienced but I've met more that unless you already have a good base, aren't going to be a good teacher for you. Sometimes if you're still more towards the beginning vs you've put several miles on, you'll teach someone at a similar stage better. I'm not saying everyone should take lessons from more less experienced people but that sometimes those are the people who give the best advice or key pieces of information that you're missing because they still think about it, if that makes sense. It hasn't become automatic yet, so they know what information needs to be related that someone more experienced might not think about.

I think most horses have their challenging features but I think on the whole they're horses you can work with and you're not going to worry about them hurting someone. You don't want a horse that's truly that quirky or difficult. It isnt fun or special when you have that horse who is a professional's ride because it will make you worry about their future and what kind of life they'll have if something happens to you. Like my trainer's horse Sporty or Dante. It's not a good future for them unless they're lucky enough to find the right person who can keep them forever. And with them I've had plenty of people tell me it isn't that but I don't think they've ridden a horse like either of them because you can't explain/communicate that until someone sits on that horse and experiences it for themselves. I'm grateful to my trainers because they know exactly what I'm talking about when I say something and they respect my input but also know what input is actually going to be helpful and not just "mask" a problem. Too many riders/trainers want to mask a problem without training the horse and rider to address an issue, so that it isn't a problem anymore if that makes sense. I'm very good at masking issues but I make a choice to take a systematic approach which is long term successful vs a short term solution that doesn't improve the training or quality of training/riding. It's not about riding clever but educating the horse.

I also wouldn't put a cap on "potential." I think riders are more capable than they think. I wouldn't think of it as what "level" you want to ride at but with what skill and what quality you want to ride with. I've seen several PSG riders who dont have the skills or basics they should have learned at earlier levels but they ride at PSG. Or I've seen several 3rd level riders who can get through a test but are missing the basics they needed from training-1st-2nd level. It's not a level, it's skill and proficiency. How good are they at riding the basics and can they build on them and maintain those basics? Dressage is one of those things where I feel talent gives you a head start but it's dedication and work that makes someone a good rider and training with good people. Talent won't make it and I think everyone has a certain amount of talent in different things.


----------



## Tihannah

Nailed it, Cassie. Thank you.

Especially this. I was trying to say this as well.


> I honestly think sometimes riders/trainer who are more not beginner but less experienced or more in the beginning phases can be extremely good teachers for those stages. I know several trainers who are good at teaching beginners, even though they may ride FEI and be very experienced but I've met more that unless you already have a good base, aren't going to be a good teacher for you. Sometimes if you're still more towards the beginning vs you've put several miles on, you'll teach someone at a similar stage better. I'm not saying everyone should take lessons from more less experienced people but that sometimes those are the people who give the best advice or key pieces of information that you're missing because they still think about it, if that makes sense. It hasn't become automatic yet, so they know what information needs to be related that someone more experienced might not think about.


The young girl left as soon as I started untacking and the moment she drove off, I literally felt like breaking down and sobbing. That's how happy I felt about what she taught me. It felt like this incredibly high wall that I've been trying to climb over for months, and suddenly someone came and said, "Here's the ladder you need to get over it."

When I got home, I texted her mom to tell her what a GEM this young girl was and that I'd gladly swap her out for one of my knucklehead boys.:wink:


----------



## Tazzie

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I think most horses have their challenging features but I think on the whole they're horses you can work with and you're not going to worry about them hurting someone. You don't want a horse that's truly that quirky or difficult. It isnt fun or special when you have that horse who is a professional's ride because it will make you worry about their future and what kind of life they'll have if something happens to you. Like my trainer's horse Sporty or Dante. It's not a good future for them unless they're lucky enough to find the right person who can keep them forever.


This is exactly why I find NO humor in someone saying "Only *I* can ride this horse! S/he will only allow *ME* to ride her/him!" That just sets the horse up for a very limited future. And why I will let a lot of people ride Izzie. She has her quirks, and she can be stubborn, but she is far from dangerous. She won't intentionally hurt anyone, and her evasions are never dangerous. Just annoying. I really feel for Cassie here since as much as I love reading about Dante, I'm good never seeing how he feels :lol:

As for the rider, I didn't catch that. Never limit yourself. Heck, I told Nick I'd be happy if Izzie made it to second level. I've now had multiple trainers and judges tell me we could go higher, to GP. Won't be flashy, but it'll be correct. I'd go as far as you can! I can promise you, riding didn't come natural to me. But I've worked super hard at it, and I know you are too. You have come SOOO far in the last year! I think I'm going to talk to my mom about getting my old show videos off of the VHS tapes and figure out how to get them onto youtube. You want to see a beginner rider, just you wait :lol: mind you, these would be well over a decade old, but they aren't pretty haha!


----------



## whisperbaby22

And keep in mind that dressage is one sport that you can continue into old age, like my trail riding. I intend to ride on the day I drop dead.


----------



## Tihannah

I went totally solo tonight and bombed terribly. :-( Not on what I learned, but building on that. We worked in the dressage arena and the open area. I had no trouble getting Tess forward and on the contact. The problem became that once she was on the contract and coming through, she kept trying to take over - trotting when not asked or try to canter when not asked and just leaning VERY HEAVILY into the bit and trying to stay behind the vertical.

At one point, because she kept stretching down, I gave her almost all the reins, but kept the contact and she was STILL leaning on the bit and behind the vertical. I couldn't figure out what was wrong. Every single time I collected her and got her on the contact, she would immediately go into the trot and ignore my seat and legs to slow down or whoa until I pulled back on the reins. A few times I had to pull back hard because she simply ignored it altogether.

After that we just spent 15 min trying to keep her at a walk and focusing on our halt, but it felt like she was fighting me the whole time. Even when I tried to give her a loose rein, she's try to just trot off with me if she felt the slightest contact. After that I just gave up. I was exhausted and I could see we were getting nowhere.

The only thing I could imagine is that coming round and lifting her back is hard and that this is another evasion method? But she didn't do this last night and wasn't near as hard on the contact. I almost felt as if she need a new bit to control her. And it always happened in the bend when she was really on the contact. I'd bend her into the contact and get her round and she'd immediately pick up the trot. I'd half halt and squeeze with my seat and she'd ignore. I'd give a firm WHOA and sometimes she ignored that too.

I'd try my best to soften her with light half halts on each rein and she'd soften for a second or two and then go right back into leaning and dipping deep behind the vertical. My hands are so sore from trying to hold her up.

It was really a frustrating ride and I think we both need the next 2 days off. I'm going to text my trainer in the morning and get her thoughts on it as well. Ah well, I guess 2 good riding days ain't bad, huh?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sorry going back! I don't think Tina (Can I call you that?) meant it the way it was read? Although I understand what she meant! Its nice for someone to feel your struggles.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Sorry going back! I don't think Tina (Can I call you that?) meant it the way it was read? Although I understand what she meant! Its nice for someone to feel your struggles.


Of course you can!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't let people ride my horse anymore though.. My instructor yes.. other people no.. I had a slightly uncomfortable experience.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I'm sorry to hear you had a hard ride tonight  I do believe that ducking behind the vertical is an evasion trick, I know Nav uses that one a lot. And yes, rounding and lifting the back is very hard work, and if her muscles aren't developed yet or if she's still kind of weak with it, it will be hard for her to do consistently or for a long amount of time for a while (not sure what her muscling/conditioning is yet, so I apologize if I'm being ignorant). If she was just worked pretty had yesterday she may be a bit sore and not want to work as hard. It just takes time. You are really doing quite well with her!


----------



## Tihannah

NavigatorsMom said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a hard ride tonight  I do believe that ducking behind the vertical is an evasion trick, I know Nav uses that one a lot. And yes, rounding and lifting the back is very hard work, and if her muscles aren't developed yet or if she's still kind of weak with it, it will be hard for her to do consistently or for a long amount of time for a while (not sure what her muscling/conditioning is yet, so I apologize if I'm being ignorant). If she was just worked pretty had yesterday she may be a bit sore and not want to work as hard. It just takes time. You are really doing quite well with her!


Thanks, and you're probably right. This is all new for her and she did really well with it yesterday, so it's possible she is sore. Although she's in a lot better condition than she was just a couple months ago, she's nowhere near where I'm trying to get her. Last night was also her longest and most consistent ride staying round and on the contact. I will keep that in mind and try to give her more breaks when we ride and she is consistent.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I don't let people ride my horse anymore though.. My instructor yes.. other people no.. I had a slightly uncomfortable experience.


What happened??

I actually welcome riders more experienced than me. I think I could use a little help in getting Tess to understand what is being asked of her since I'm not yet consistent and solid enough in the aids. I also don't mind letting some of our beginner kids hop on her. She is great with kids and very much a babysitter when she has a little person on her back and the little ones at my barn simply.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tazzie said:


> This is exactly why I find NO humor in someone saying "Only *I* can ride this horse! S/he will only allow *ME* to ride her/him!" That just sets the horse up for a very limited future. And why I will let a lot of people ride Izzie. She has her quirks, and she can be stubborn, but she is far from dangerous. She won't intentionally hurt anyone, and her evasions are never dangerous. Just annoying. I really feel for Cassie here since as much as I love reading about Dante, I'm good never seeing how he feels :lol:
> 
> As for the rider, I didn't catch that. Never limit yourself. Heck, I told Nick I'd be happy if Izzie made it to second level. I've now had multiple trainers and judges tell me we could go higher, to GP. Won't be flashy, but it'll be correct. I'd go as far as you can! I can promise you, riding didn't come natural to me. But I've worked super hard at it, and I know you are too. You have come SOOO far in the last year! I think I'm going to talk to my mom about getting my old show videos off of the VHS tapes and figure out how to get them onto youtube. You want to see a beginner rider, just you wait :lol: mind you, these would be well over a decade old, but they aren't pretty haha!


Absolutely, there is nothing "glorified" in owning a horse that makes you worry. I'd never describe Dante as mean but I'd just say he's very smart, impulsive, and has a lot of self preservation that is just his nature. He's very reactive and sensitive, he doesn't care if he hurts you but he's not mean.

Ive ridden a lot of horses people told me are SO bad and are SO naughty and spooky, then I'd ride them and they might try some stuff but I'd just stay consistent and correct them and they were like okay, yeah never mind. I just don't take it personally. The horse is just responding how a horse understands to protect itself or it's confused and the rider doesn't know enough to realize it's their confusion making the horse confused and causing them to act out. But there is nothing wrong with the horse, just being a horse and maybe not as tolerant as some. When people tell me a caution, I always keep it in mind because you don't know for sure until you sit in the saddle.

I wouldn't take your last ride personally. Sometimes it takes them a day to work out the next evasion technique and learning how to correct it in a positive way. When they try to take over, I usually throw in a lot of transitions and anytime they go through or ignore my aids, I'll halt from whatever gait I'm in and do a few strides walk into trot a few strides-walk and mix it up and make them listen. Especially if they're leaning, getting heavy etc. Your hand isn't going to create the lightness or get her to the verticle it's your core, leg, hand half halt and asking her to push her poll out when she tries to tuck it under. For example when Dante tries to curl behind, I'll put my reins forward and add leg to push him out or do a few transitions to get him really listening to my seat-core-leg half halt and remind him to poke his nose out and then leg yield him a few steps off of both legs to get his shoulders and body connected to both reins. Though sometimes it's a chiropractic issue. Good luck. You're making progress. Just remember you're doing well!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> What happened??
> 
> I actually welcome riders more experienced than me. I think I could use a little help in getting Tess to understand what is being asked of her since I'm not yet consistent and solid enough in the aids. I also don't mind letting some of our beginner kids hop on her. She is great with kids and very much a babysitter when she has a little person on her back and the little ones at my barn simply.


Well the basic story is I let someone ride my horse like once a month and take him out on trails and stuff. In return I was getting help with my cantering and basically one day when he was getting saddle fitted some things were said in the context of ' hes pig rooted on Raina but never for me' and being asked if I was alright to ride my own horse. 

The situation just became slightly uncomfortable. That's just my experience nothing wrong with other people riding your horse that are more experienced.


----------



## Tihannah

Well, after 2 days of awful weather, we've finally gotten a beautiful weekend and I was the first person out at the barn this morning. I took my time grooming and tacking up just to spend extra time with Tess. I conditioned and brush out her tail as well as re-braided her mane. It's shedding season, of course, so spent a lot of time trying to work out all the extra fur.

Since we both had 2 days off, I decided to give the Micklem one last shot. It was a fail and she was behaving in much the same manner as a few days prior. She was being SOOO heavy and leaning on the contact that I felt like I was trying to hold up 80lbs with my reins! She was completely on the forehand, which is something I've never had to deal with, and it felt like I needed a stronger bit!

So after about 20 minutes of struggling with her, I took her back to the barn and put her back in her old Passier bridle. She seemed instantly changed and happy to be back in it. We went back out to the arena and she was no longer heavy in the contact and actually LISTENING to my cues. What a relief! 

As soon as I got home, I watched snippets from our video and she is going terribly in the Micklem. She is either living above or behind the contact almost the entire time, but never consistent in either. Just a roller coaster of ups and downs and me fighting to maintain some kind of control. When I fast foward to the Passier, she is on the vertical and far more consistent and I'm not fighting with her. We even managed a left lead canter where we were able to complete a full 20m circle on the first try. I just felt like I had way more control and she wasn't fighting it.

So yea, it started out rough, but it ended really well. Tomorrow is another day and we will just keep working at it!


----------



## Tihannah

We had a REALLY good ride today and I finally feel like Tess understands the contact a lot better. She was very responsive to half halts and leg cues. We worked in a new area today that is not used very much because there is a close neighboring house and it is near the main road, but because it is a large fenced in area, I thought it would be great for some flat work. I was really proud of Tess because 

1. I've never worked her in that area
2. There were cars and big trucks speeding by at almost all times
3. The neighbor had a large dog that periodically barked at us
4. They had a young child dressed in hot pink that was skating back and forth and climbing on the fence to watch us

She was a little nervous and huffy at first, but handled it really well and worked hard to pay attention to me and ignore our surroundings. Unfortunately, after about 20 min, we had a near disaster when her back foot slipped in a deep hole I didn't see. After walking around, I noticed there were a few of them. They looked almost like golpher holes and I didn't want to risk it and took her back to the dressage arena. I will ask my trainer about getting them filled in.

So when I got home and watched the video of our ride, I have to admit, I was very disappointed. WHY the heck does it feel so good in the saddle, and then when you watch the video you're like, "We look awful!!" Lol.

So here's the thing, and I really need someone to break it down for me. How exactly are my legs supposed to lay??? When I am posting trot, I STILL look like a chicken flapping wings. My toes are pointed outwards and my lower legs are flapping like crazy. Because of this, I have trouble keeping her balanced and maintaining direction while posting. I feel like I am putting too much emphasis on my lower legs to post, so I can't properly leg yield her or keep her forward like I should when posting. HELP!

The other thing I notice is that even though she's on the contact and bending, she's definitely NOT round! When my trainer rode her, she was round and coming over the top and simply lovely. When I ride her, she's on the contact, yet hollowed out. I still struggle with communicating that forward does NOT mean faster too. Her trot is still short and choppy or fast and choppy, so I'm definitely missing something here.

Finally...I think I've seriously hurt my back. Last week when I did trot polls with her, she stumbled and bumped me really hard out of the saddle. I think I pulled something in my lower back. I figured it would just go away on it's own, but its gotten progressively worse and more painful. Despite this, I haven't skipped a ride except for bad weather. I go and ride, then come home and soak in a hot bath, and then lay in the bed trying to find a comfortable position. It hurts when I sit up or lay down. Sitting at my desk all day is grueling, but even worse when I stand up. The only relief I get is when I lay on my side. The side that hurts for that matter! I guess I'm going to have to see a chiropractor. I simply can't NOT ride! :-(


----------



## knightrider

What a bummer about your back. I hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Tihannah

So apparently I have a pinched sciatic nerve in my back and appt with the chiropractor tomorrow. I'm in so much pain. I really hope he can work this out. We have a clinic and schooling show coming up and so much to work on!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'll respond in full when I get on an actual computer but I hope they can help you with your pinched nerve. Those are NO fun. Anything that's pain like that is awful. I hope they get it figured out!


----------



## jaydee

Sorry about your back, hope it heals quickly. I suffer with muscular spasms in my back that usually happen doing something as silly as loading the dishwasher or even getting out of bed. My GP prescribes a muscle relaxant which works really fast and Naproxin as a pain med - also really effective

You might find that you've got more strength in your seat, core and shoulders if you ride with a slightly shorter stirrup until you've gained more 'real' strength that will come from hours in the saddle and exercises

Re. The micklem bridle - I bought one about a month ago to try on K and not even remotely happy with it. She finds the part that works like a 'flash strap' annoying and when the clip's attached to the noseband which is supposed to combine pressure on the nose with pressure on the bit the action on the bit/reins/hand seems to end up in a rather odd place when she does what we hoped it would help prevent which is raise her head to try to avoid the bit. It actually made her worse so its back to the Stubben hackamore and a few days a week schooling in the Baucher.


----------



## knightrider

Years ago, I had such severe sciatic pain that I could not sit in a chair. I had to kneel when folks sat down . . . or stand. I spent a lot of time with a good chiropractor, but what really ended the pain for me was walking! At first, when I walked, the pain was even worse, so it was hard to figure out that walking would fix it. But I started feeling better with some short walks, so I kept experimenting. I rode every day (even then) and I would start out my ride with leading my horse for 20 minutes. Within about 3 months, the pain was gone. I kept walking like that for about 6 months, and when I tried not walking, by then, the pain did not come back. The chiropractor had not heard of that, so it might be just me. But it is so worth a try. Walking is free and easy to do.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> We had a REALLY good ride today and I finally feel like Tess understands the contact a lot better. She was very responsive to half halts and leg cues. We worked in a new area today that is not used very much because there is a close neighboring house and it is near the main road, but because it is a large fenced in area, I thought it would be great for some flat work. I was really proud of Tess because
> 
> 1. I've never worked her in that area
> 2. There were cars and big trucks speeding by at almost all times
> 3. The neighbor had a large dog that periodically barked at us
> 4. They had a young child dressed in hot pink that was skating back and forth and climbing on the fence to watch us
> 
> She was a little nervous and huffy at first, but handled it really well and worked hard to pay attention to me and ignore our surroundings. Unfortunately, after about 20 min, we had a near disaster when her back foot slipped in a deep hole I didn't see. After walking around, I noticed there were a few of them. They looked almost like golpher holes and I didn't want to risk it and took her back to the dressage arena. I will ask my trainer about getting them filled in.
> 
> So when I got home and watched the video of our ride, I have to admit, I was very disappointed. WHY the heck does it feel so good in the saddle, and then when you watch the video you're like, "We look awful!!" Lol.
> 
> So here's the thing, and I really need someone to break it down for me. How exactly are my legs supposed to lay??? When I am posting trot, I STILL look like a chicken flapping wings. My toes are pointed outwards and my lower legs are flapping like crazy. Because of this, I have trouble keeping her balanced and maintaining direction while posting. I feel like I am putting too much emphasis on my lower legs to post, so I can't properly leg yield her or keep her forward like I should when posting. HELP!
> 
> The other thing I notice is that even though she's on the contact and bending, she's definitely NOT round! When my trainer rode her, she was round and coming over the top and simply lovely. When I ride her, she's on the contact, yet hollowed out. I still struggle with communicating that forward does NOT mean faster too. Her trot is still short and choppy or fast and choppy, so I'm definitely missing something here.
> 
> Finally...I think I've seriously hurt my back. Last week when I did trot polls with her, she stumbled and bumped me really hard out of the saddle. I think I pulled something in my lower back. I figured it would just go away on it's own, but its gotten progressively worse and more painful. Despite this, I haven't skipped a ride except for bad weather. I go and ride, then come home and soak in a hot bath, and then lay in the bed trying to find a comfortable position. It hurts when I sit up or lay down. Sitting at my desk all day is grueling, but even worse when I stand up. The only relief I get is when I lay on my side. The side that hurts for that matter! I guess I'm going to have to see a chiropractor. I simply can't NOT ride! :-(


I'm glad you had such a good ride with her and she was so well behaved through all the little obstacles. Always a good thing. I'm also glad you turned back around when her foot sunk through.

I'm not super great at breaking down raw basics but with leg I think of my thigh and hip are open, I don't squeeze with my thighs as that's like putting on the brakes and blocks movement. I don't particularly squeeze in my calf. I feel like I let my legs drape over the sides of the horse. I try to keep my heels relatively down, not shoved down but I feel my weight down in them. A good exercise to help is lifting the legs straight off the saddle and holding them for as long as you can and in general hip and leg rotations to stretch them, it opens the hip and helps gets the legs to hang correctly. I'm really not good at describing this. One of the most important things is that you do not get tight or tense in your hips, seat or lower leg. Relaxation in the hips and thigh but good posture with your upper body helps a lot. Trying to force a leg still or force a leg into a position can make it a lot worse.

here is a video of a good posting trot. I tried to find videos that were descriptive but the ones I saw didn't make me happy. Ride would squeeze in their thigh or push their leg back or be bracey and I think we pick up on what we see and "emulate" to an extent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXpROP5ht34

A part of it may also be in your core and upper body. The whole body pieces together can affect other parts of the body.

I think we all feel like that when we watch our videos. But it felt better than it looks.

Some of the finer details are really hard to describe. I can't tell you exactly what is going on or why Tessa isnt round without "seeing" what's going on and sometimes to know you have to sit in the saddle and feel it but it's hard to ride horses who know or find evasion techniques easy. For example Dante is the wiz kid of evasion, I do quite a few exercises to get him true. I do a series of transition where I ask him to keep round into the transition and will have maybe one halt step and go back into trot to make him listen and focus on me. I also do quite a it of shoulder in and 10m circles with a given inside rein and get him off the outside aids while I still support inside flexion with my inside knee/leg. I leg yield half the arena off my outside leg and then the other half off my inside leg. I'll also down quarterline and ask my horse to be as straight as possible. Going down quarterline will really point out to you your crookednesses. Some rides I rarely go on the rail at all to make sure I'm paying attention and really feeling what I think I am. Shoulder in is one of my personal favorite exercises but to ride that well is difficult because they have to be truly bent around the inside rib cage, in a correct rhythm (a lot of them slow down or try to break out of it), and you should be able to pet them with the inside rein and nothing change in a good shoulder in because theyre truly bent through the rib cage but not crooked in the pelvis and working into the outside rein.

Rhythm and tempo comes primarily from your seat. Try when you're riding Tess to play with how your seat and how quick or slow your post affects her rhythm and tempo. I think that will help you figure it out. Go on a 20m circle and count out loud 1-2-1-2 we'll say 1 for sit phase and 2 for up phase. Play with seeing how staying in the up phase a hair longer helps when asking for more gait (apply whip in up phase) or sitting a hair longer slows her down. How fast you are and how you post will affect. It's just something to play with and see what you feel and how you influence her.

A lot of it comes down to feel and recognizing what it feels like when they're sucking behind or going out through a shoulder or not connected into both reins. It's not all inside leg outside rein, sometimes I ride outside leg inside rein for straightness and control of the shoulders. I will pet with one rein then the other sometimes in canter to increase freedom. It's really hard. And unfortunately there are no magic fixes or suggestions that will just magically make everything work. It just takes time and putting pieces together.

But I hope they can help fix your back. Definitely painful.


----------



## Tihannah

jaydee said:


> Sorry about your back, hope it heals quickly. I suffer with muscular spasms in my back that usually happen doing something as silly as loading the dishwasher or even getting out of bed. My GP prescribes a muscle relaxant which works really fast and Naproxin as a pain med - also really effective
> 
> You might find that you've got more strength in your seat, core and shoulders if you ride with a slightly shorter stirrup until you've gained more 'real' strength that will come from hours in the saddle and exercises
> 
> Re. The micklem bridle - I bought one about a month ago to try on K and not even remotely happy with it. She finds the part that works like a 'flash strap' annoying and when the clip's attached to the noseband which is supposed to combine pressure on the nose with pressure on the bit the action on the bit/reins/hand seems to end up in a rather odd place when she does what we hoped it would help prevent which is raise her head to try to avoid the bit. It actually made her worse so its back to the Stubben hackamore and a few days a week schooling in the Baucher.


I have an appt with the chiropractor at 10am. Gawd I hope he can fix this as it is absolutely grueling. Getting through work today was painful and it was a beautiful day and I simply couldn't ride without making it worse. :-(

Tess did not like the pressure AT ALL. I purchased it because it was supposed to relieve pressure and help them relax onto the bit. It only made it worse for her. I'd never struggled so much with her and she only fought and braced against it the entire way. I couldn't even give her a loose rein. She was literally neck stretched ALL the way to the ground and still bent deep behind the vertical. Yesterday, when I rode her in the Passier, she was MUCH lighter and easy to control and foaming heavily at the mouth.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm glad you had such a good ride with her and she was so well behaved through all the little obstacles. Always a good thing. I'm also glad you turned back around when her foot sunk through.
> 
> I'm not super great at breaking down raw basics but with leg I think of my thigh and hip are open, I don't squeeze with my thighs as that's like putting on the brakes and blocks movement. I don't particularly squeeze in my calf. I feel like I let my legs drape over the sides of the horse. I try to keep my heels relatively down, not shoved down but I feel my weight down in them. A good exercise to help is lifting the legs straight off the saddle and holding them for as long as you can and in general hip and leg rotations to stretch them, it opens the hip and helps gets the legs to hang correctly. I'm really not good at describing this. One of the most important things is that you do not get tight or tense in your hips, seat or lower leg. Relaxation in the hips and thigh but good posture with your upper body helps a lot. Trying to force a leg still or force a leg into a position can make it a lot worse.
> 
> here is a video of a good posting trot. I tried to find videos that were descriptive but the ones I saw didn't make me happy. Ride would squeeze in their thigh or push their leg back or be bracey and I think we pick up on what we see and "emulate" to an extent.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXpROP5ht34
> 
> A part of it may also be in your core and upper body. The whole body pieces together can affect other parts of the body.
> 
> I think we all feel like that when we watch our videos. But it felt better than it looks.
> 
> Some of the finer details are really hard to describe. I can't tell you exactly what is going on or why Tessa isnt round without "seeing" what's going on and sometimes to know you have to sit in the saddle and feel it but it's hard to ride horses who know or find evasion techniques easy. For example Dante is the wiz kid of evasion, I do quite a few exercises to get him true. I do a series of transition where I ask him to keep round into the transition and will have maybe one halt step and go back into trot to make him listen and focus on me. I also do quite a it of shoulder in and 10m circles with a given inside rein and get him off the outside aids while I still support inside flexion with my inside knee/leg. I leg yield half the arena off my outside leg and then the other half off my inside leg. I'll also down quarterline and ask my horse to be as straight as possible. Going down quarterline will really point out to you your crookednesses. Some rides I rarely go on the rail at all to make sure I'm paying attention and really feeling what I think I am. Shoulder in is one of my personal favorite exercises but to ride that well is difficult because they have to be truly bent around the inside rib cage, in a correct rhythm (a lot of them slow down or try to break out of it), and you should be able to pet them with the inside rein and nothing change in a good shoulder in because theyre truly bent through the rib cage but not crooked in the pelvis and working into the outside rein.
> 
> Rhythm and tempo comes primarily from your seat. Try when you're riding Tess to play with how your seat and how quick or slow your post affects her rhythm and tempo. I think that will help you figure it out. Go on a 20m circle and count out loud 1-2-1-2 we'll say 1 for sit phase and 2 for up phase. Play with seeing how staying in the up phase a hair longer helps when asking for more gait (apply whip in up phase) or sitting a hair longer slows her down. How fast you are and how you post will affect. It's just something to play with and see what you feel and how you influence her.
> 
> A lot of it comes down to feel and recognizing what it feels like when they're sucking behind or going out through a shoulder or not connected into both reins. It's not all inside leg outside rein, sometimes I ride outside leg inside rein for straightness and control of the shoulders. I will pet with one rein then the other sometimes in canter to increase freedom. It's really hard. And unfortunately there are no magic fixes or suggestions that will just magically make everything work. It just takes time and putting pieces together.
> 
> But I hope they can help fix your back. Definitely painful.


I simply don't think I am engaging her hind end enough or doing whatever is necessary to ask her to lift her back. I think she's gifted at giving me a "false" through and because I'm not experienced enough in the saddle, I think I am doing it correctly.

I SOOO wish I could ride like Charlotte! It looks so seamless when she does it. I feel like I am fixing the issue with my seat, but need to connect the issue with my legs. I need to learn to keep my knees pointing forward as they have the tendency to roll outwards.

I am just having the worst start to a week ever. On top of having an injured back, my dog is missing. I went to bed early last night because my back was killing me and I left my dog sleeping on the couch. I've had her 8 years and she's a tiny 5lb long haired chihuahua that is like my baby. She is literally the sweetest dog you could ever meet and loves to curl up with you and take naps. I should've taken her to bed with me, but it was too early.

So at some point, SOMEONE, no one in the house knows who, let her outside in the backyard and forgot about her. She's tiny so when she's forgotten, she will crawl under the house and escape through the front yard. She will run to the first person she sees and whimper to be picked up. 

The worst part is, I have no idea how long she's been gone. I just assumed she slept with my daughter last night. When I got up this morning, the kids had missed the bus so I had to rush to get ready for work and drive them to school. I called for her to go outside, but when she didn't come, I assumed she was still in bed sleeping, which she will do sometimes. We rushed out the door and when the kids got home, they couldn't find her.

I'm simply devastated right now. She is not the kind of dog that people are willing to return. I've posted on every lost and found sight, craigslist, and contacted the local PD and Humane Society. No one has seen her. We drove around for hours looking for her. Tomorrow we will post fliers everywhere. I'm so scared we won't find her...


----------



## LoriF

I just went through the sciatic nerve ordeal. Wish I could have found the time for the chiro but didn't. I found that these stretches helped tremendously.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbZzeO4P9YA 

Geeze, I'm really sorry about your dog. I've been in that situation before and it sucks. I found my baby and I hope you find yours soon.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Omg ;( I hope you find her !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm so sorry about losing your fur baby, I hope someone comes forward and bring her around soon. She looks like a sweetheart. 

I lost a cat once for a few months, he ended up being as a neighbor's and just didn't know how to find his way to the new home. But he was near by, we thought he was gone forever but he came back. Hopefully your puppy will too.

Another thing with riding you can also do is find exercises to do outside of riding that will help train your muscle memory or develop your musculature. I do a lot of core exercises because there is no way I could sit Dante's trot without it. He isnt the bounciest horse I've ridden but he's one of them. I also do core, leg and stretching exercises. Squats are helpful when done in good form, especially with posting and anything balance and yoga related because it engages your core and requires balance/self awareness. I also do a certain amount of dance and find that helpful. Good luck.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry about the dog 

Here in NH, we have a group called "Granite State Dog Recovery," they are a statewide network that mobilizes trained volunteers to help find a dog that's gone missing. If you go to that website, they have an excellent "lost dog action plan" that may help with what to do next. 

Maybe your state has a similar network that can help?


----------



## whisperbaby22

So sorry about your dog, I've had Papillons all my life, I know how special the toys are.


----------



## knightrider

Awww, that's terrible about your dog . . . and your back on fire as well. I sure hope you can find her. I lost my dog once on a ride. I called animal control and they said they didn't have her. But something told me to call again a few days later, and they did have her. A mean neighbor saw her following our horses, picked her up, and dropped her off at the pound! I was EVER so happy to drive there and get her back!!! I pray you find yours as well.


----------



## Tihannah

Still nothing on Lilly. I've posted on several Lost and Found groups which have been shared countless times, CL, fliers, vet offices, Humane Society, Animal Control...nothing. I'm losing hope... I miss her so much.:sad:

I went to the chiropractor yesterday. My first time, and it was simply amazing. I felt so much better immediately. I am still having some pain from my sciatic nerve, but its no where near as bad as it was. I am going back Friday for a follow up.

Our senior trainer came in today for lessons and again, it was another eye-opening lesson. Tess and I have been in a struggle for control the past few rides, and this one started out no differently. She was fighting the contact, did not want to stand still for me to discuss issues with the trainer, and just being an all out MARE. This trainer is a godsend. She just kind of accepts whatever behavior the horse is displaying and talks you through it in a way where there is no fight. You simply work through it gently.

The beginning of the lesson was frustrating because I wanted to shorten my reins and hold her together, but the trainer wouldn't let me. Tess was fighting the contact and dipping behind the vertical. She made me keep a light contact through it all and simply work her through it with my seat and legs. When Tess got mad about walking and started cantering without being asked, she just said, "It's okay. Let her canter and get it out. Just keep circling her." She also told me that I have been basically "creating the monster" by trying to hold her in the frame. The more I held, the more she leaned into the contact and dipped behind the vertical. She explained that by keeping a light contact, no matter what, that I am forcing her to learn to balance herself and it was true. Whenever she dipped deep, I just gave her a slight leg instead, but kept the soft contact, and before long she quit doing it.

After about 20 min of her working her through it, Tess realized that she didn't HAVE to fight the contact because I was giving her nothing to fight against. Just asking her to maintain it. She relaxed and soon we were stretching down at the trot and she was actually listening and following through to my aids. We still struggled with staying forward, but this trainer is patient and kind and did not push - as much as I wanted to.

We did lots of figure 8's with Tess on light contact and listening to my seat and legs. She wasn't always consistent, but as long as I kept her forward and relaxed, she was easy to bend and leg yield. What became most evident tonight was my impatience with her. I so badly want to be a good rider that I am not taking the time to allow her to understand. Instead I am trying to force her to comply. She is feeding off of me, and in turn applying the same attitude toward me. The trainer mentioned how "in tune" she is to me and reacting to my frustrations with her own.

I brought my camera tonight, but again forgot the SD card, so I was unable to record what we did, but I definitely absorbed everything she said and we spent a lot of time discussing the different aspects of my struggle. I feel like I now have a solid base with which to start over again and build upon. She also gave me an outline for my rides. Where to begin and when to move on.

We discussed the upcoming schooling show and when I told her that I didn't feel we were ready, she whole-heartedly agreed. She will be the judge for that show too. She felt that it was silly to show just for the sake of showing. That we still have a lot to work on and a lot Tess still doesn't understand. We were going to do Intro C, but she said that if I were showing Intro C, then I should be schooling Training Level, but we have yet to even be able to get a decent run through of Intro C. I think she is so right. My regular trainer sees it as an opportunity for experience. The senior trainer thinks we need to focus more on developing better communication in our rides and simply keeping Tess forward. I think she is right. I don't want to re-live our mock show. I know we aren't ready. Now I just have to tell my regular trainer.

We still have a clinic on the 14th and then another next month with John Mason, so those are other things I'm really looking forward to. I will be there for the show to watch everyone ride and cheer on friends from the barn, but I'm kinda glad we won't be participating. We can take the time we need to work on things and get better without the pressure of an upcoming show where we will be on display for all to see.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm sorry about your dog  Praying you find her soon!

Sounds like a good lesson to me! Don't beat yourself up. You are a good rider, but don't force it. Forcing will just make both of you angry!

Probably a good idea to sit this show out. I love showing, but there is always another show :wink: and yes, you always show below the level you are schooling. You should be solid at that level if you are schooling movements above it :wink: your clinics sound great!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Hopefully someone will come forward. Don't lose hope, hopefully she'll be back with you soon!

I think sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves trying to get too much done at once because we want so badly to get it all now and then we get frustrated and they get frustrated. It makes sense. Horses are definitely perceptive to our projections and mental state. One step at a time. You're doing great. 

And I agree with Katie about the show if you don't feel ready, don't. Make it a positive experience for yourself and a confidence booster. Good luck with the clinics. I'm sure they'll be successful!


----------



## Tihannah

I finally got the call today around noon. She'd run in front of someone's car and they scooped her up and have had her for 4 days. I honestly don't believe they had any intention of trying to find her owner or returning her cause they brought her back in a fancy new harness and leash. :-( Their mistake was taking her into her mom's work where someone else instantly recognized Lilly from all the shared facebook posts of my ad. Her mother was the one that actually called me and told me to call her. I ran home from work to meet them and get my fur baby back. I am sooo happy she is safe and home!!



After work, I headed to the barn to start the re-training process of me and Tess and apply what the senior trainer taught me last night. I have to say that, for the first time since I got her, we had a true "schooling" session by ourselves and learned so much about my me and my horse. 

I did my best to keep very light contact and focus on my seat and legs. It was difficult at times directing her movement, but she became more and more responsive. Because I kept such a light contact, there was very little dipping behind the vertical and struggling with contact. I told myself to forget what her head was doing and just concentrate on getting her hips swinging and hind end moving and bending.

As the trainer suggested, whenever she tried to take over, we did 10-20m circles and it quickly got her yielding to me again. The most revealing part was that because I stayed out of her mouth as much as possible (only light half halts, then release), she was SOO much easier to keep forward. I realized that our inconsistency in being forward was because I was always tugging on her mouth! I'd leg her forward, then pull her back, leg her forward, then pull her back, then getting frustrated because I couldn't keep her in a consistent rhythm!

Tonight I learned that by simply letting go, I was giving myself room to set the pace. We trotted, on LEFT lead, several 20M circles on a nice consistent working trot. I didn't have to keep legging her forward because she was getting no resistance from my hands! At one point, it was so good, that I realized my legs weren't flapping because I wasn't having to constantly push her to keep going! It was like we were in the zone! Lol.

As far as staying on the contact and round, it wasn't consistent, but I realized that it was just because she was having to learn to balance herself without me holding her up the entire time. But I could see her working through it and I gave her lots of praise or verbally corrected her when we went off track and she definitely fed off of it. We did spiral in and outs, figure eights, and lots of 20 meter circles and I wasn't panting from the struggle or fighting with her. 

We did, however, end the ride short. We were trotting a 20m circle when Tess suddenly tripped and went down on both front legs. As we started to go down, I remember thinking, "Oh, no, this is gonna be bad." But somehow, she quickly caught herself and brought us back up. She did it so smooth that I barely moved out of the saddle. I quickly dismounted and checked her legs. She seemed fine, and I felt like she saved us both from a bad crash, so I hugged her and we called it quits for the night and headed back to the barn.

All in all, it was a really good ride and I felt like we lay the foundation for a better partnership in the saddle. Things I simply couldn't figure out are starting to make sense and I feel like breathing a sigh of relief. I'm glad we're not doing the show. When we're ready...we're going to kill it at our first show!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Horrible about your dog ! Some people honestly !


----------



## tinaev

I'm glad to hear you got your dog back!


----------



## Tazzie

Thank goodness you got her back!! The nerve of people!!

And that is so awesome! I'm glad you're getting it! Rides should make you feel happier, not frustrated. And it sounds like this one was a good one!


----------



## Bondre

That's a relief about your dog! You're lucky to have got her back, and the fancy new harness is a nice apology - although her temporary carers probably weren't thinking of returning her when they bought it....

I'm glad that things are coming together for you and Tess thanks to your senior trainer. She is worth her weight in gold!

I don't want to speak out of line, but I have a rather reserved opinion of your regular trainer, as it seems many of your problems with Tess have arisen out of what she is teaching you in her lessons. Forgive me if I am wrong here, just the impression I have gained from reading your posts.

The whole contact thing is a delicate business and it sounds as if your trainer has been placing far too much importance on what's going on at the front end (of Tess) and not nearly enough on the back end. Yet it is well understood that to get a horse stepping under itself and carrying itself correctly, you need to work on impulsion from behind, combining that with speed control using the seat rather than relying on the reins. But she has you braking with your hands and accelerating with your legs, and Tess has been saying "WTH?? How do I go faster and slower at the same time?!"

Your senior trainer has shown you that if you leave the front end alone more or less and concentrate on the hind, then Tess balances herself and uses her body correctly. You control the speed using circles and transitions rather than pulling on her. I'm glad to hear that Tess has responded immediately and positively to this approach.



Tihannah said:


> I'd try my best to soften her with light half halts on each rein and she'd soften for a second or two and then go right back into leaning and dipping deep behind the vertical. My hands are so sore from trying to hold her up.


When I read this, I thought uhoh, sore hands, that's bad. If you had sore hands, think how Tess' mouth felt. Your horse can hold herself together perfectly if you allow her to do so, but she's trying to evade the contact as it's uncomfortable, and the only place she can go is behind the vertical. That position is also uncomfortable and tiring for her, so sometimes she will come out of it and lean heavily on the bit to see if you'll give her some more rein so she can adopt a more comfortable head and neck position.

I'm not trying to get at you at all by saying this. I know that you are relatively new to all this, and it's very hard to know if you're doing things right without a guiding eye on the ground. Which is why you're taking regular lessons of course, which is great, but it sounds as if your senior trainer is a MUCH better guide for you and Tess.

Bear in mind too that horse training is generally quite a slow business. Up until now you've been progressing rapidly, but I'm sure you'll reach a point when progress happens more gradually and you mustn't expect to always be learning new stuff at the same rate. Tess is an older horse who has been putzing around with her previous owner for years; her workload has changed radically with you, and her body must be having a bit of a hard time adjusting. A bit like a 40-year old lady who does a bit of yoga and goes out for regular walks; she's not unfit but if she joins a tennis club and plays daily for an hour, she's going to know all about those unused muscles which are now being exercised hard. Tess has undoubtedly gained a lot of muscle in the past months, but self-carriage is hard work and she probably still has a way to go, fitness-wise. 

I'm sure YOU can tell when she's not working well because she's in a strop, and when she's not working well because she's tired and needs a break. Your senior trainer is clearly aware of this and is sympathetic to it; don't let your other trainer steamroller you into demanding stuff from Tess that you know she physically can't manage. 

I hope that I'm overreacting about your regular trainer and she's not as pushy as I think lol. Enjoy Tess at your own speed, and don't forget that you can't expect breakthroughs every day! Try not to get frustrated when you get stuck on something, do something totally different with her instead for a fun break. You've got such a fine horse to enjoy, and you're doing really well together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22

Well this is what the internet is good for. Since I too have a small fluffy dog, and most people would not return her, this is wonderful news to me.


----------



## egrogan

So relieved for you that you have your cute dog back!


----------



## knightrider

So glad you got your dog back!! And I agree with Bondre, though I have to say I know nothing about dressage. I just don't get great vibes from your regular trainer.


----------



## LoriF

Yay!! Relieved that you found your fur baby. I lost my standard poodle once. The lady that scooped her up told me that she had intentions of keeping her if no one claimed her. At least she had the decency to report finding her to the ASPCA and local animal control though. 

Sounds like you and Tess are doing a great job. I understand about wanting to be the best you can, just relax and enjoy


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm SO glad luck was on your side and you got your baby back! What a relief!!

I'm also glad you've got some more tool on your belt and things to think about, in order to help you on your journey with Tessa.

It's the hard thing about dressage. There are a lot of different phases in a rider's development and a horse's that makes the journey difficult. Also figuring out the right approach and wrong approach, as well as what works for you and your horse. 

Contact and figuring out contact is a tricky business as stated above. To me it should feel like youre holding someones hand. You're not a cold fish but you're not gripping for dear life. Just there with one another with an elastic connection.

You're doing well and Im glad you're getting some good lessons with the senior trainer. It sounds like they're really helpful.


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> I'm glad that things are coming together for you and Tess thanks to your senior trainer. She is worth her weight in gold!
> 
> I don't want to speak out of line, but I have a rather reserved opinion of your regular trainer, as it seems many of your problems with Tess have arisen out of what she is teaching you in her lessons. Forgive me if I am wrong here, just the impression I have gained from reading your posts.
> 
> The whole contact thing is a delicate business and it sounds as if your trainer has been placing far too much importance on what's going on at the front end (of Tess) and not nearly enough on the back end. Yet it is well understood that to get a horse stepping under itself and carrying itself correctly, you need to work on impulsion from behind, combining that with speed control using the seat rather than relying on the reins. But she has you braking with your hands and accelerating with your legs, and Tess has been saying "WTH?? How do I go faster and slower at the same time?!"
> 
> Your senior trainer has shown you that if you leave the front end alone more or less and concentrate on the hind, then Tess balances herself and uses her body correctly. You control the speed using circles and transitions rather than pulling on her. I'm glad to hear that Tess has responded immediately and positively to this approach.
> 
> 
> 
> When I read this, I thought uhoh, sore hands, that's bad. If you had sore hands, think how Tess' mouth felt. Your horse can hold herself together perfectly if you allow her to do so, but she's trying to evade the contact as it's uncomfortable, and the only place she can go is behind the vertical. That position is also uncomfortable and tiring for her, so sometimes she will come out of it and lean heavily on the bit to see if you'll give her some more rein so she can adopt a more comfortable head and neck position.
> 
> I'm not trying to get at you at all by saying this. I know that you are relatively new to all this, and it's very hard to know if you're doing things right without a guiding eye on the ground. Which is why you're taking regular lessons of course, which is great, but it sounds as if your senior trainer is a MUCH better guide for you and Tess.
> 
> Bear in mind too that horse training is generally quite a slow business. Up until now you've been progressing rapidly, but I'm sure you'll reach a point when progress happens more gradually and you mustn't expect to always be learning new stuff at the same rate. Tess is an older horse who has been putzing around with her previous owner for years; her workload has changed radically with you, and her body must be having a bit of a hard time adjusting. A bit like a 40-year old lady who does a bit of yoga and goes out for regular walks; she's not unfit but if she joins a tennis club and plays daily for an hour, she's going to know all about those unused muscles which are now being exercised hard. Tess has undoubtedly gained a lot of muscle in the past months, but self-carriage is hard work and she probably still has a way to go, fitness-wise.
> 
> I'm sure YOU can tell when she's not working well because she's in a strop, and when she's not working well because she's tired and needs a break. Your senior trainer is clearly aware of this and is sympathetic to it; don't let your other trainer steamroller you into demanding stuff from Tess that you know she physically can't manage.
> 
> I hope that I'm overreacting about your regular trainer and she's not as pushy as I think lol. Enjoy Tess at your own speed, and don't forget that you can't expect breakthroughs every day! Try not to get frustrated when you get stuck on something, do something totally different with her instead for a fun break. You've got such a fine horse to enjoy, and you're doing really well together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been dying to come back to this ALL day, but was buried at work! 

No offense taken at all, Bondre, and for the most part, I think you are absolutely correct. The teaching styles of these 2 trainers is VERY different, despite my regular trainer being a student of the senior trainer. In addition, the senior trainer is in her 60s and has ridden up to PSG, though she doesn't ride anymore, while my regular trainer is schooling 4th level and in her late 30s. She does have a training certification and teaches A LOT of beginners, but I simply think there are important things or gaps missing in her training that I have learned from the senior trainer.

What I have learned thus far is not ENTIRELY her fault, just things she hasn't really covered with me OR noted in my riding as the senior trainer has. I've just been kind of trying to piece things together myself as well, by things I read online or people I talk to even if it didn't really make sense. I've been told time and time again to STOP worrying about her head and make her work from behind, but I simply did not understand how to make that happen. When told I needed to shorten my reins, I took that as meaning I needed to hold her firm and push her into the contact kind of forcing her to bend. It obviously did not work well for us as she never stopped resisting.

We were struggling with this recently one day. Tess was leaning hard, fighting the contact, and going deep behind the vertical in addition to trotting without being asked. I called my trainer over to show her and ask her what was wrong. She told me to just rotate the pressure in my thighs to ask her to slow down. She said nothing about the contact. I know now that the senior trainer would've seen what I was doing wrong and corrected me right then and there. She would've told me to get off her mouth and give her some room! 

I think the biggest difference if that my regular trainer is more in tuned to reading the rider and correcting what she sees wrong in your position and hands, etc. The senior trainer is reading the horse and telling you what you need to do to create harmony. My trainer is all about the "ask, tell, demand!" The senior trainer can see WHY the horse is not responding and teaches patience and working WITH the horse for a better response.

I don't think my trainer is a "bad" trainer, I just think she lacks some of the experience and knowledge of the senior trainer. I've seen her do amazing things in the saddle - to me anyways, lol. I just think she's missing a component that the senior trainer has. But the good part is that this is WHY she asks the senior trainer to come in once a month and lesson with all of her students. She told me this when I began lessons with her. She said that Ms. Vicki (Sr. trainer) could possibly see things she didn't and help with things she couldn't. When I told her Ms. Vicki said we were't ready to show, she did not try to argue it at all. 

But I don't want to completely blame her for my mistakes. What she is not teaching me, I am simply trying to figure out for myself and getting it wrong. It's hard to learn from words on the screen and try to piece this together and I always feel like I don't REALLY understand it until someone like Ms. Vickie is standing there talking me through it on the ground and I see it actually begin to happen.

As I said before, I was frustrated the first 15 min of our ride because I felt like she was wrong! Lol. I felt like she didn't really know my horse and the struggle we had and if she would just let me SHOW her how I normally rode, then she could see what needed to be done with THIS particular horse. I was literally biting my tongue trying to work with Tess on this TERRIBLY light contact and expect her to follow through and come together! Ms. Vicki SAW my frustration, but she refused to let me do it MY way. And then, just like that, it happened. She reached down into the contact and was coming from behind and we were trotting 10m circles around Ms. Vicki and I wasn't having to constantly leg her to keep her going. As we circled around her, Ms. Vicki asked me, "Okay, now tell me what you don't like about this?" And I smiled BIG and said, "NOTHING! I love it!!" Lol. I became a believer.

What I learned in this lesson was again was just how green Tess was and that I couldn't just jump in the saddle and expect her to instantly understand what I was asking. That it simply takes time to work her through it where she's comfortable and has time to figure it out. And that's exactly what I did yesterday, and I can't even explain how fulfilling it was to watch her piece it together and then start working WITH me instead of against me. And I didn't feel defeated because we were having to go back to basics again. Instead I felt like I opened a new door of understanding for both of us. It was a truly satisfying feeling.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think it's incredibly hard to teach or help someone with dressage because it's SO hard to know what someone really knows-feels or doesn't know and sometimes the things that REALLY need to be taught are hard to teach or are talked about but get "lost in translation". Or the raw basic aids become so second nature the trainer may not think about it or is used to teaching so many beginners, it's hard to focus on the bigger picture *shrugs* it's hard.

I know if I had to describe exactly what I did in the saddle, moment to moment. I don't think I could because there is so much going on. And while I'm riding I can't really have a conversation with someone because I'm so focused on what I'm doing, feeling and preparing for the next phase. And what works for me probably won't work for you the same way because there are other things I'm doing that I'm probably not aware Im doing that I can't communicate to you if that makes sense. I'm trying to give an idea from a different perspective.

And it's hard to know the exact situation. Also some trainers are really good for certain rider/horse combinations and are not so good for other rider/horse combinations. Some trainers might not have experience with a horse like Tess who is going to be tricky in the contact and be more of a tactful or artful ride vs a more straight forward one. 

I don't think people really appreciate how hard it is to teach. A lot of things that are needed to be taught at the beginning are forgotten about at a certain point. And different trainers address or focus on different things more than others. Sometimes hearing the same exact thing repeated by someone else will make it click. 

The thing to with a shorter rein is you have to be that much more skillful in your body as the reins get shorter so you don't lose the fluidity and throughness. It's hard but important not to have too loose a rein or you lose communication. 

But that's really awesome you opened a new door of understanding. Everything in dressage comes back to basics and developing basics. You're doing great!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> The thing to with a shorter rein is you have to be that much more skillful in your body as the reins get shorter so you don't lose the fluidity and throughness. It's hard but important not to have too loose a rein or you lose communication.


And this is my biggest struggle right now with keeping a soft contact. Because of the monster I created with riding with strong contact, I have to start on a really loose rein and then gradually shorten as she relaxes and settles into it. It can take up to 20 min before I get a decent rein length in which she'll stay soft and not try to brace on me. Then again, once I reach that point, we can stumble, and I have to lengthen again to soften her and bring her back.

It's hard, but we are both figuring it out. The senior trainer told me to just focus on keeping her forward first, and then try to establish a good contact. She said the forward is what will help keep her soft. Then once she is soft and accepting the contact, it is easier to keep her bending and yielding to my leg.

When we worked on this yesterday, I found everything she said to be true. It was just taking the time to get her there, relaxed and focused on me. Learning all of this only adds fuel to the fire for my love of dressage.


----------



## Bondre

Tihannah said:


> I've been dying to come back to this ALL day, but was buried at work!


So annoying when work gets in the way of important business ;-) 



Tihannah said:


> I think the biggest difference if that my regular trainer is more in tuned to reading the rider and correcting what she sees wrong in your position and hands, etc. The senior trainer is reading the horse and telling you what you need to do to create harmony. My trainer is all about the "ask, tell, demand!" The senior trainer can see WHY the horse is not responding and teaches patience and working WITH the horse for a better response.


When I learnt to ride in my teens, I don't remember my instructor EVER talking about working with the horse. I think she probably had a similar approach to your trainer: she was all about the rider directing the horse, and had me riding with much more contact than I would feel comfortable using now. My mare used to resist it too: she was trying to tell me to lighten up, and I was too young and ignorant to listen to her, and my instructor didn't give importance to the horse's opinion either. 

It's only relatively recently that I have discovered the importance and the beauty of working WITH the horse, thanks in part to the comments of certain members of the forum, and to my experiences with my green mare. When you tackle something new with your horse and you do it as a team and learn it together, it's the most amazing feeling. And when you have a problem and instead of trying to fix it yourself, you and your horse solve it together, well, those are the sort of things that cement your relationship. It's great that you are learning to work with Tess as partners, thanks to the wisdom and guidance you are receiving. 



Tihannah said:


> And then, just like that, it happened. She reached down into the contact and was coming from behind and we were trotting 10m circles around Ms. Vicki and I wasn't having to constantly leg her to keep her going. As we circled around her, Ms. Vicki asked me, "Okay, now tell me what you don't like about this?" And I smiled BIG and said, "NOTHING! I love it!!" Lol. I became a believer.


YAY for you both and Ms Vicki!



Tihannah said:


> What I learned in this lesson was again was just how green Tess was and that I couldn't just jump in the saddle and expect her to instantly understand what I was asking. That it simply takes time to work her through it where she's comfortable and has time to figure it out. And that's exactly what I did yesterday, and I can't even explain how fulfilling it was to watch her piece it together and then start working WITH me instead of against me. And I didn't feel defeated because we were having to go back to basics again. Instead I felt like I opened a new door of understanding for both of us. It was a truly satisfying feeling.


I'm really happy for you both  It is a wonderful feeling isn't it? That sense that you have achieved an intimate level of communication with another species. Moments like those make all the past frustrations melt away.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

It's been an absolutely beautiful weekend with perfect weather for riding - clear skies and mid 70s.

I have a habit of hitting Tess with my spurs when not intending to, especially when posting, so Saturday, I decided to give it a shot without spurs. I've been riding with them since Sidney since I've always had trouble keeping both horses forward, but now that I figured out it's been my hands the whole time, I decided to see what happens.

I am happy to report that the spurs are now an unnecessary tool and "forward" is no longer an issue for us! Who knew! Lol.

HOWEVER, what I am quickly learning in dressage is that one problem solved only opens the door for the next hill to climb. Tess and I have a lot of hills.:icon_rolleyes:

So now we are working on a soft contact and are easily able to maintain a forward momentum. I, of course, am still struggling with finding just the "right" amount of contact because she ideally would prefer none at all. Lol. But one day at a time. The issue we are having now is that once she is forward, and I bend her onto the contact, STILL LIGHT, she wants to speed up - from walk to trot or trot to canter. Today was the worst. 

We worked through getting her to bend on the left lead, but for the life of me, I could not get her to TROT a 20m left lead circle. Every single time we hit the bottom of the circle, she tried to canter - with NO LEG whatsoever. I'd half halt her, she'd pick up the trot a few steps, and then try to canter again! I'd try to just let her canter and get it out. We even cantered two 20m circles on left lead (which we've never been able to do!) and I thought it'd slow her down, but nope. Same thing every time!:icon_rolleyes:

The beauty in this is that I have gotten better at sitting the canter. I'm no longer bunching up and trying to lift her into it. I can relax and ride it and think about what I need to do - half halt, bend, etc. It's much easier. She responds to the half halt at canter and I can easily bring her back from an extended almost gallop, to a slower collected canter. It is nice.

But I just don't know how to handle maintaining the walk or trot once I get her bending and round. She's not responding well to half halts or even verbal cues to maintain the pace. I'm giving her no forward leg at all, just inside leg to outside rein. She bends, comes round, then picks up the trot. We must've done ten 20m circles today, and each time was the same result. 

I can't figure out what it is that I'm doing wrong.:sad: We usually have our lessons on Thursdays, but we have a clinic this Thursday. I'm not sure if I should try to squeeze in another lesson before then, or just keep trying to work through it and maybe the clinician can help us work through it then as well?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

lol but of course! How else is it supposed to work out in dressage?

I used to describe it as learning archs. Where you have a certain range of knowledge and finally reach that goal you were thinking would solve all your problems and behold for there is a door once opened that reveals that much more knowledge and whole new awareness of things to be aware of :lol: sometimes it's overwhelming then it's kinda fun too.

I can't tell you what the exact issue is but she could think that you're cueing for it and becoming more sensitive to your cues? Or trying to evade.

It's pretty subtle. But a small suggestion. If I have a horse running through my half halt. I will halt, go, halt, go and make sure they remember to respond. I just reinforce my expectation.

Try to work whatever is going on with the clinician. That's what they're there for and why we do these clinics! They're there to help! And give you new solutions to your problems/issues. That's why we spend the money!


----------



## Bondre

I wonder if Tess sees contact as a forward cue. She may have learned that inadvertently with her previous owner. Macarena (my green horse) understands rein shortening as a prelude to an upward transition. I have taught that inadvertently as I always shorten the reins before asking for more speed, and she has made the connection. So if we are trotting and I increase the contact, she will want to canter, and if I don't let her, she starts extending like crazy lol. 

My personal preference is that she learns to maintain gaits without contact, so I am not schooling her on accepting contact at present, but I can see that you and Tess do need to work through this one.

You just need to teach her that shortening the reins doesn't mean to speed up. Shouldn't be difficult. I think that in riding, if you break down your problems to the level of "what is my horse misunderstanding?" then it makes them much easier to work through. The answer is NOT to shift your lower leg or strengthen your core or any of those training 'recipes'. Riding isn't like cooking lol! Horses don't understand recipes. 

Use the 'this will profit you not' approach (credits to Tom Roberts and bsms). Every time Tess breaks gait, make her incorrect decision difficult for her. Turn her immediately into a small circle and ask for the downward transition. Continue on your original path once she has returned to the correct gait. Then pick go your contact again, and if she breaks gait immediately circle her again. She's smart, it won't take her long to realise that every time she speeds up she has to do an uncomfortably small circle, and the correct answer must be to NOT speed up, despite all the indications to the contrary. 

When you think she's understood and you can pick up the contact without her trying to run forward, reward her to let her know she has got it right. When she's done x steps without breaking gait, release a touch for half a circle before asking again. At the beginning, x may be just three or four steps, but as she gets the idea you can hold it for longer before you release.

Don't let her canter on like you have done: that just makes her think she's given the correct response. Seeing as it seems she's confused about the contact, merely asking her to slow down - using more contact - is probably confusing for her too. Whereas if you add in a small circle, you are saying very clearly "no, you've got it wrong, I'm not asking for speed here". 

I am assuming throughout all this spiel that the problem is Tess' misunderstanding of contact, and that you're not inadvertently cuing her to speed up with a different part of your body. 

That's the approach I would use anyway, for what it's worth. Hope it's helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Bondre said:


> I wonder if Tess sees contact as a forward cue. She may have learned that inadvertently with her previous owner. Macarena (my green horse) understands rein shortening as a prelude to an upward transition. I have taught that inadvertently as I always shorten the reins before asking for more speed, and she has made the connection. So if we are trotting and I increase the contact, she will want to canter, and if I don't let her, she starts extending like crazy lol.
> 
> My personal preference is that she learns to maintain gaits without contact, so I am not schooling her on accepting contact at present, but I can see that you and Tess do need to work through this one.
> 
> You just need to teach her that shortening the reins doesn't mean to speed up. Shouldn't be difficult. I think that in riding, if you break down your problems to the level of "what is my horse misunderstanding?" then it makes them much easier to work through. The answer is NOT to shift your lower leg or strengthen your core or any of those training 'recipes'. Riding isn't like cooking lol! Horses don't understand recipes.
> 
> Use the 'this will profit you not' approach (credits to Tom Roberts and bsms). Every time Tess breaks gait, make her incorrect decision difficult for her. Turn her immediately into a small circle and ask for the downward transition. Continue on your original path once she has returned to the correct gait. Then pick go your contact again, and if she breaks gait immediately circle her again. She's smart, it won't take her long to realise that every time she speeds up she has to do an uncomfortably small circle, and the correct answer must be to NOT speed up, despite all the indications to the contrary.
> 
> When you think she's understood and you can pick up the contact without her trying to run forward, reward her to let her know she has got it right. When she's done x steps without breaking gait, release a touch for half a circle before asking again. At the beginning, x may be just three or four steps, but as she gets the idea you can hold it for longer before you release.
> 
> Don't let her canter on like you have done: that just makes her think she's given the correct response. Seeing as it seems she's confused about the contact, merely asking her to slow down - using more contact - is probably confusing for her too. Whereas if you add in a small circle, you are saying very clearly "no, you've got it wrong, I'm not asking for speed here".
> 
> I am assuming throughout all this spiel that the problem is Tess' misunderstanding of contact, and that you're not inadvertently cuing her to speed up with a different part of your body.
> 
> That's the approach I would use anyway, for what it's worth. Hope it's helpful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you may be right. And now that you mention it, I remember the Sr trainer telling me to never keep her on a "working rein" at the walk for more than a few minutes. She said they need some release at the walk. BUT, I do believe she is reading it as a sign for forward momentum AND using it as a means of evasion. Because once she is round and on the contact at walk, she starts to trot and then comes out of the contact by bring the head up and arching the neck back. She is staying forward, but evading the contact as well.

Another things I've learned from the senior trainer in asking for the bend. I've always been told that to keep her from falling in in the circle, the wide my outside rein and weight my outside stirrup. The Sr. Trainer told me to widen the outside rein but drop my inside hip and weight my INSIDE stirrup. I also slightly lift my inside rein to bring the shoulder in. I have found this to be much more effective for keeping her on the rail or from falling in.

It's very possible that she's reading the cue from my body language. I just haven't quite figured it out yet. I do know that she is still tryin to evade the contact by picking up a faster gait though, too. This mare is sweet and easy, but so darn tricky with the evasion!


----------



## Tihannah

*Clinic w/GP Rider today*

Hadn't been able to ride since Sunday because of bad weather again this week, so I was anxious to get to the barn today for the clinic. Today was also forecasted for 85% chance of thunderstorms and it was pouring when I woke up. My trainer sent out a mass text asking if anyone wanted to reschedule, but everyone agreed we would come since we have a covered arena. The rides didn't start till noon because the clinician couldn't get here before then, and by 1pm, the skies started to clear up and we never got a drop of rain.

Anyhow, I rode with this clinician last year on my lease. It was my first time ever doing a clinic and not the "ideal" horse for dressage, so I figured Tess and I would have a better ride this time around. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed at the end of my ride and left feeling like there were no real break-throughs or aha moments. I came away with 2 things - my hands were too close together and pushing Tess over from her haunches. :neutral:

We didn't address our issues with the contact, downward transitions, or the constant attempt to canter when we trot counter clockwise, even though she did it several times during the lesson. We'd just gone over the haunches exercise and she felt Tess was being super sensitive to my leg, but I wasn't legging her at all. 20 minutes of our 45 min lesson was her talking and us just going around at the walk listening. I basically came away feeling like I wasted $120.

Despite this, I again stayed for every ride and watched her teach and tried to learn things. I only saw one other rider come out of her lesson really happy, and it was a young girl with a 3rd level well educated horse that she hadn't quite figured out and the clinician basically told her what she's been doing wrong. Because she started late and it was only one day, every ride was kept on a tight schedule and riders were shuffled in and out.

You could really see the difference between her and the clinician we schooled with in January. He is definitely more of a classical rider/trainer and really works to tackle issues with you. I watched every student leave his lesson absolutely glowing with what they'd accomplished and learned.

What was most revealing is we have a horse being kept and leased at the barn because his owner is pregnant and can't ride. John Mason rode the horse for her and he looked incredible. Smooth as butter. The owner said she'd never seen her horse ride like that. So with this clinician, she again asked for her horse to be ridden.

The clinician asked my trainer to get on him first, even though she told her he was totally safe and a gentleman. She said she'd been told this before and got thrown. This befuddled me as my trainer took 2 lessons with her as well. She's clearly the better rider, but wanted my trainer to get on first to make sure she could handle him?? Anyhow, I watched her ride and it was definitely a different picture. They struggled for the majority of the ride and the horse definitely did not like her method of riding. The owner did not look happy, but my trainer gave a few excuses as to why he didn't ride well and that perhaps she needed to put a few rides in on him.

Towards the end of the day, my trainer and I discussed John Mason coming back on May 7th and 8th. Everyone is excited about his return and the barn will be bustling for sure. She then mentions that this clinician is offering to come back on the 26th of the same month and is already scheduled to come back in June as well. I quickly told her that I could not afford to do both clinics in the same month and I would not be missing Mason. IMO Mason is a far better rider/clinician and cheaper too and I so look forward to riding with him again.

Despite all this, Tess was an absolute doll today. After not seeing her for 3 days, as soon as she saw me approaching in the pasture, she stopped grazing and came right to me.  In March I tried a bucket of the Nu-Image Dark horse supplement to help bring her dark coat back in. It did absolutely nothing, so I didn't reorder. Instead, I added the SmartDark and Handsome to her April Smartpak shipment. I started seeing subtle changes about a week into it, but wasn't quite sure. Today when I showed up, I could definitely see the difference! Her neck and chest areas are really dark now and you can see it coming through in her hind area as well. On one side of her midsection, there are a couple areas where the blade went bad when I was clipping her and left several patches. Those patches are now JET BLACK, though the rest of her midsection is still brown. I don't know if the brown area will darken too or if I will need to clip her again to reveal the black hairs underneath??


----------



## Tazzie

I always hate walking away feeling like I wasted my money. I've been to a few that I felt that way for. And I never went back to them. If the style doesn't fit well with you and Tess, there is no reason to keep trying. I'd definitely do the rides with Mason though! I know how happy you were after his clinic, so I would encourage you to do those ones again (though doesn't sound like I need to encourage that much :lol

As for the black versus brown areas, I have no idea. I'd probably give it a while to see though!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Not all FEI riders are good or really know what they're doing. Some can just make things happen but aren't particularly good riders. They can't make something green go well. I know a rider whose shown FEI I2 and got score in the high 60s but she can't ride anything green or under 2nd level. She's not a particularly good rider or trainer. Her horses don't learn how to half halt or carry themselves at all.

And some trainers can teach more "advanced" or mid-upper level riders but can't teach people who aren't that well at all. It just depends. Some horses/riders click with certain trainers/clinicians better than others *shrugs* Ride with who you get a benefit from, no sense in throwing away money.

I'm sorry you spent all that money to be disappointed. I've cliniced with a lady who I've just flat out told no to before because she was not helpful at all. Just suggested exercises but never really taught. She was very egotistical but I don't know what she'd accomplished. Where as Lee or Devon were both pretty down to earth and actually taught.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Not all FEI riders are good or really know what they're doing. Some can just make things happen but aren't particularly good riders. They can't make something green go well. I know a rider whose shown FEI I2 and got score in the high 60s but she can't ride anything green or under 2nd level. She's not a particularly good rider or trainer. Her horses don't learn how to half halt or carry themselves at all.
> 
> And some trainers can teach more "advanced" or mid-upper level riders but can't teach people who aren't that well at all. It just depends. Some horses/riders click with certain trainers/clinicians better than others *shrugs* Ride with who you get a benefit from, no sense in throwing away money.
> 
> I'm sorry you spent all that money to be disappointed. I've cliniced with a lady who I've just flat out told no to before because she was not helpful at all. Just suggested exercises but never really taught. She was very egotistical but I don't know what she'd accomplished. Where as Lee or Devon were both pretty down to earth and actually taught.


Yes, the entire vibe was completely different between the two clinicians. It felt like she was just there to make her money and leave, while he seemed excited to be there and teach everyone, regardless of level. She was constantly checking her cell phone, even during lessons. He only looked at his during breaks between riders. She barely spoke to anyone and couldn't get out of there quick enough after the last ride. He sat down with everyone and talked about his background and answered questions, rode several horses, and just hung out in the barn with us during breaks. No one outside of people scheduled to ride came to watch her teach. When he was there, the barn was PACKED and people brought chairs to sit around the arena and watch.

The horse they both rode was a TB named Connor. When she rode, she had almost a frown on her face the entire time and you could see her giving him sharp corrections. He threw his head up several times in protest. She said that most TB's didn't appreciate her strong seat. When John rode him, you could see that they were simply working through things, but without pressure, and John praised him a lot when he got it right. I watched him ride several horses and each time, it was like watching a dance, and you could see a silent conversation happening between him and the horse. I was DYING inside wanting to know what they were working through and what was happening! Lol. My trainer seemed to benefit the most from the sessions with this clinician, but again, she is schooling 4th level. But she also admitted to me that she liked working with Mason more as well. 

Oh, I forgot to mention that the lady I leased Sidney from also came to ride her in the clinic. She started taking lessons with my trainer a few months ago. It was sweet to see Sid again, but after watching her ride with what I know now, I am SO relieved I did not buy her. She's simply not a dressage horse. She's cute as a button, but at 1700lbs, everything is so much harder for her. During their ride, the clinician kept referring to Sid as a big ol' moose. The owner just kinda brushed it off, but I could tell her friend didn't like it at all, and I was glad it was not me in the saddle, because it would have really made me feel sad and discouraged.

Anyhow, it's raining AGAIN today, so no riding for me, but the weekend is supposed to be amazing! I'm excited to get to the barn tomorrow and work with Tess some more. Right now we will focus on improving as much as we can before the John Mason clinic. I feel like we're both getting better about working through the contact, but I still have a really weak seat and core. I just don't yet understand the mechanics of the seat and how to make mine better, but I know it has a big impact and am anxious to figure it out.


----------



## Tihannah

We had a great ride this morning! We are both really coming along. Now that I'm better understanding the amount of contact I should have, I'm not getting the resistance or kick-back from Tess. She is becoming a willing partner and its really nice. She still gets confused on what I'm asking from my seat and legs, but we're working through it. 

Work on the left lead is slowly starting to improve. At the walk and canter, I can get her bending and round, but it's so much more difficult at the trot. She braces at the pole and I struggle getting her to bend properly. It's hard to work through and get her soft because I'm constantly trying to prevent her from going into the canter without asking.

My trainer tells me to over bend her, but give and release, give and release, while at the same time trying to push her over with my seat and legs. I can't even explain how HARD this is while trying to post at the same time. I know that in order to effectively push her over with my leg, I need to do it while I'm in the up position, but I have a hard time following through. I'm so used to applying leg in the down position. 

To keep her from cantering today, I did several figure 8's with her. It was effective, but difficult to keep her in a steady gait. Although we stayed in the trot, it was difficult to keep her balanced when we changed reins, so she'd constantly slow and then pick up speed again. I'm hoping my friend will be at the barn tomorrow to help me with lunging and groundwork. I think she really needs it to help teach her to balance herself.

All in all I left feeling really good about our progress and we got several compliments from other boarders that watched our ride and remarked how good we looked and how nice Tess was coming along.


----------



## Tihannah

*Weird vibes...*

Tess and I had another good ride today. The weather was perfect and there were a lot of people at the barn when we got there. We did some schooling, went through our normal struggles, but I still came away happy with our progress. We even managed to trot a few 20m circles with no canter.  It seems to get a little easier to communicate with each ride. 

But this weekend kind of capitalized on a weird vibe I've been getting from my trainer since I got Tess. It's possible that it's all in my head, but still...

Tess is the only Friesian at my barn and may be the first that's ever been boarded there. Despite being 18 yrs old and out of shape, people still tend to be in awe of her. She is always referred to as "regal" and often complimented as a beautiful horse. Those that work at the barn love her and often remark about how easy and sweet she is.

Anyhow, over the past few months, I've mentally noted remarks from my trainer that I think are just unnecessary. I find them kind of odd because both she and her dad have told me in the past that she's always wanted a Friesian. These are just a few instances.

1. My trainer and a student were tacking up a lesson horse in the aisle across from us one day and the student comes over to pet Tess and says, "She's so pretty!" My trainer quickly replies, "Both horses are pretty." Umm..okay...

2. The pic she took of us in the evening sunset? She yelled for us to hurry and get in front of the sunset so she could snap a pic before her phone died. I got into position and then did light half-halts on the rein to bring Tess's head down for the shot. My trainer showed another boarder the pic and she exclaims, "Wow! She looks so pretty and poised!" My trainer quickly replies, "Yea, but it's not correct. She's not bent at the right vertebrae." Why does she need to be "correct" for a photo??

3. During the clinic on Thursday, we were sitting and watching another student ride. She brings up that she knows I love Tess, but I should start thinking about what kinda horse I want to get next because Tess will only be useful for another few years. She mentions that I could consider leasing if I wanted to get something more upper level, or I should start saving now if I was considering a warmblood. Huh?? I've had Tess for 4 months and she's only 18 and we're not even ready for an Intro C test! I should start thinking about her replacement??

4. On Saturday, a whole family came out to the barn on a first visit because the wife was interested in taking dressage lessons. They were all enamored with Tess. During their visit, Tess and I were schooling in the open pasture and they stood there watching us while talking to my trainer. At one point, I hear the woman remark about how gorgeous Tess was and how she loved her movement. I then heard my trainer go into detail about how we weren't correct and because Tess was a Friesian, she could make it "look" pretty, but blah, blah, blah. Why was this even necessary?? Tess and I work hard every day to get better and be correct.:sad:

5. Finally, today was nice so I snapped a few pics at the barn and posted on FB tagging both the barn and my trainer. One was of me and Tess (a still I took from video), one of my trainer's daughter on her horse, a lesson horse, and then just a pretty picture of the barn area itself. My trainer made it a point to "like" each individual pic except the one of me and Tess.:neutral:

Like I said, I don't know if this is just all in my head, but sometimes I feel like she has some sort of unspoken animosity towards us. Maybe she gets tired of hearing people compliment Tess. Maybe she doesn't like my pics because they are stills I take from video and look like we are better than we actually are. Lol.

I love my horse SO MUCH and don't even want THINK about the day we can't ride anymore. She doesn't know much, and she isn't always "correct", but she gives her all for me and tries so hard. I never have to be afraid or worried in the saddle with Tess. On the ground, she is an absolute angel. Her temperament is nothing short of remarkable. She just takes everything with stride, and makes me thankful every day that I don't have to deal with many common issues that other people do. I just try to brush these little comments off, but they kind of hurt my feelings, you know? We're not serious competitors and never will be. I do it for the joy of learning and the passion I have for riding and the love of my horse. That's it and that's all. Tess is my therapy, my release, and my heart and deserves nothing less than the best possible life I can give her.

Okay, I'm done. Just needed to get that out.


----------



## Wallaby

I'd bet money that the trainer is jealous of you and Tess. Maybe subconsciously, but I bet she's jealous/envious of the attention Tess/you are getting. 
It's hard when you're used to one kind of attention [ie, maybe her horses got more oohed and ahhed over before Tess, maybe people don't compliment her when she's riding as much anymore, maybe people make excessive comments to her about Tess when you're not there] and then somebody comes along and totally mixes up what you're used to.


I behave in a similar way when I'm jealous of someone...  Usually it's when I don't realize that I'm jealous - I get all intensely critical of someone/something for really no reason, and it takes me a while to realize that I'm being a little [cough..cough...A LOT...cough] too intense and I need to chill out. Every little thing they do is somehow wrong, or not quite right, or has room for improvement.
Once I chill out, I'm fine and I end up really liking the person/etc...but it takes me a while. 

It works out best if the "subject" of my jerk-i-ness just ignores my attitude until I get over it. 
It isn't personal and I really don't usually realize I'm doing it, so, if the "subject" starts reacting to my behavior without telling me that I'm being a jerk, I get totally confused/worried about why the "subject" is being "mean" to _me!_ And that tends to make me get even more intense about it.

I've really been working on this lately, but it's a thing. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have someone at my barn that is the same way.... drives me up a wall. Nothing I ever do is right, we aren't good enough, etc. Brushes aside my excitement with neutral affirmation like "Yep, trained horses do that" or whatever.

Just don't let it get to you. You know how special your horse is, others obviously do.. don't let her opinion be the most important in the room.

And I would seriously consider stopping lessons with her (based on what she's teaching) and stick with senior trainer.


----------



## Tihannah

I wish I could, but the senior trainer doesn't come down often enough. :-( 

No idea why she would be jealous. Her competition horses are AMAZING (Dressage and Eventing Warmbloods that are built like total powerhouses) and Tess looks scraggly next to them! Lol. But they aren't kept at the barn and she only hauls them over when we have a clinic or the senior trainer comes so she can lesson with them. She's an accomplished rider and I'm just a greenie still trying to figure out contact and do a decent 20m circle! Lol.

Oh well...I won't let it discourage me. This time next year, Tess and I will hopefully be schooling 1st level and she will be in fantastic shape. She will let me know when it's time to retire her and until then, I have no reason to think about getting another horse!


----------



## Tazzie

I agree with the others. What made me think "she's jealous" was when you commented saying she and her dad have said they wanted a Friesian. That right there says it all. You have one and she doesn't.

And definitely don't let her push you into thinking you need a new horse. You don't. You and Tess are GREAT for each other, and you have A LOT of years left with her. She's a mare. She will tell you when she's good and ready to be done :lol: until then, ENJOY her. And I'd quit tagging the trainer in pictures. If she's not tagged, maybe she won't make it a point to like all but you and Tess (if I had you on Facebook, I promise that would have been the one I liked first :lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I agree with the jealous part but some parts just sound like a trainer honestly or someone who's extremely bluntly realistic.


----------



## Bondre

Sorry to hear that your trainer doesn't seem as supportive of you and Tess as she might be. Whether or not she's jealous, try not to let it get to you as long as she doesn't overstep the line and make openly deleterious comments about you. Some people are like that, they always criticise first instead of saying something positive. It's very trying when it's focused on you. 

If she brings up the idea of changing horse again, I'd say it's best to put her straight on that one (assuming you were too gobsmacked the first time she sprung that conversation on you to react lol). You don't want her making major assumptions like that you are going to be working through a string of horses as you work up the levels :shock: Poor Tess too! Talking about her as if she's disposable. And does you trainer think folks are made of money or what??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22

Does the trainer make similar remarks to other riders? May be hard to know, you would have to question them all! But I do agree that this is leaning towards jealousy. Around here, friesians are a dime a dozen, but for most people, they only get to see them in the movies. She may also be jealous of Tess's kind nature. Warmbloods can be testy. And definitely, be very firm about not wanting another horse. Smile and say, no, not ever planning on selling. My old horse is about 30 and still going strong. Keeping senior horses going is easier than ever thanks to advances in feed and care.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Tess and I had another good ride today. The weather was perfect and there were a lot of people at the barn when we got there. We did some schooling, went through our normal struggles, but I still came away happy with our progress. We even managed to trot a few 20m circles with no canter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to get a little easier to communicate with each ride.
> 
> But this weekend kind of capitalized on a weird vibe I've been getting from my trainer since I got Tess. It's possible that it's all in my head, but still...
> 
> Tess is the only Friesian at my barn and may be the first that's ever been boarded there. Despite being 18 yrs old and out of shape, people still tend to be in awe of her. She is always referred to as "regal" and often complimented as a beautiful horse. Those that work at the barn love her and often remark about how easy and sweet she is.
> 
> Anyhow, over the past few months, I've mentally noted remarks from my trainer that I think are just unnecessary. I find them kind of odd because both she and her dad have told me in the past that she's always wanted a Friesian. These are just a few instances.
> 
> 1. My trainer and a student were tacking up a lesson horse in the aisle across from us one day and the student comes over to pet Tess and says, "She's so pretty!" My trainer quickly replies, "Both horses are pretty." Umm..okay...
> 
> 2. The pic she took of us in the evening sunset? She yelled for us to hurry and get in front of the sunset so she could snap a pic before her phone died. I got into position and then did light half-halts on the rein to bring Tess's head down for the shot. My trainer showed another boarder the pic and she exclaims, "Wow! She looks so pretty and poised!" My trainer quickly replies, "Yea, but it's not correct. She's not bent at the right vertebrae." Why does she need to be "correct" for a photo??
> 
> 3. During the clinic on Thursday, we were sitting and watching another student ride. She brings up that she knows I love Tess, but I should start thinking about what kinda horse I want to get next because Tess will only be useful for another few years. She mentions that I could consider leasing if I wanted to get something more upper level, or I should start saving now if I was considering a warmblood. Huh?? I've had Tess for 4 months and she's only 18 and we're not even ready for an Intro C test! I should start thinking about her replacement??
> 
> 4. On Saturday, a whole family came out to the barn on a first visit because the wife was interested in taking dressage lessons. They were all enamored with Tess. During their visit, Tess and I were schooling in the open pasture and they stood there watching us while talking to my trainer. At one point, I hear the woman remark about how gorgeous Tess was and how she loved her movement. I then heard my trainer go into detail about how we weren't correct and because Tess was a Friesian, she could make it "look" pretty, but blah, blah, blah. Why was this even necessary?? Tess and I work hard every day to get better and be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Finally, today was nice so I snapped a few pics at the barn and posted on FB tagging both the barn and my trainer. One was of me and Tess (a still I took from video), one of my trainer's daughter on her horse, a lesson horse, and then just a pretty picture of the barn area itself. My trainer made it a point to "like" each individual pic except the one of me and Tess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I don't know if this is just all in my head, but sometimes I feel like she has some sort of unspoken animosity towards us. Maybe she gets tired of hearing people compliment Tess. Maybe she doesn't like my pics because they are stills I take from video and look like we are better than we actually are. Lol.
> 
> I love my horse SO MUCH and don't even want THINK about the day we can't ride anymore. She doesn't know much, and she isn't always "correct", but she gives her all for me and tries so hard. I never have to be afraid or worried in the saddle with Tess. On the ground, she is an absolute angel. Her temperament is nothing short of remarkable. She just takes everything with stride, and makes me thankful every day that I don't have to deal with many common issues that other people do. I just try to brush these little comments off, but they kind of hurt my feelings, you know? We're not serious competitors and never will be. I do it for the joy of learning and the passion I have for riding and the love of my horse. That's it and that's all. Tess is my therapy, my release, and my heart and deserves nothing less than the best possible life I can give her.
> 
> Okay, I'm done. Just needed to get that out.


Personally I'd be the one to tell her to shove it down her wind pipe. To me that is outright rude to belittle or put down a student and their horse, especially in such passive-aggressive phrases. Just rude. Super rude in my book. I think she may be jealous. Those comments are just petty and passive-aggressive which is behavior that sends me over lol. It's so unnecessary like why say anything at all, if you have nothing remotely productive or nice to say? If someone's an arrogant sob maybe but still rude.

I understand. Sometimes I get jealous because my trainer is more encouraging of other students than she is of me. I don't cut down other students because of it but Im aware of it. We're not a priority.

I also find it incredibly rude that she'd be suggesting you need a new horse and to save for a warmblood for the upper levels. I mean yeah you're going to get better scores on a nicer horse whose built for it then say something unusual who doesn't move like the other horses. 

But really you should enjoy your horse and enjoy your journey. You should be proud of your accomplishments! You've worked hard and are growing together, plus senior horses can still do quite a lot of they're looked after. Enjoy your horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

i will like to make a point that our 31 year old gelding is somewhat retired and likes to tell me daily that he dose NOT want to be retired. I might start takeing some dressage lessons on him too as he knows more dressage than i do and he LOVES to work!


----------



## KigerQueen

Also your horse getting compliments should NOT be a reason for her to get her feathers fuffled! Everyone at my barn including my trainer LOVE our paint. his confermation and movement will not take us to high dressage levels but thats ok. i know this and my trainer know this but we agree he is a fun horse and i will enjoy working with him. 

your trainer is being EXTREAMLY unprofessional and needs to stop. if this continues you may need to have a good long conversation with her about it and how it is making you feel! you told her from the beginning that you had no intention of trying to climb levels and end up in the Olympics. you are doing it for fun and you LOVE your horse!


----------



## Dehda01

I would be barn and trainer shopping, honestly. Life is too short to feel looked down on. She may feel jealous or be trying to give big picture comments and not realize how it sounds, but if she isn't rooting for you, she isn't worth having as a trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Unfortunately, my barn and trainer are the best options for me in this area right now. They are one of the cheapest to board with the best facilities and access to clinics and such. Cheaper barns have no arena or trainers to work with at all.

My guess is just that my trainer is annoyed with the constant admiration Tess gets. Some days she is encouraging and praises me for working so hard and constantly improving, and other days its like she has a chip on her shoulder. Who knows... For now, I just want to brush it off my shoulders and keep working to get better.

Tonight was a tough ride as I was determined to get Tess through and working from behind at the trot. It took the majority of our ride and A LOT of work to get her to soften at the poll, but eventually she did. I had to work REALLY hard to get her working from behind at the trot. It felt like I was almost asking for the canter, but after really pushing, she finally yielded and started bending and reaching down into the contact.

I am doing 2 rides with Mason when he comes, so in the first ride, I think I will ask him to hop on Tess for the beginning of the lesson. I think it will benefit us both to have a strong rider on her and help work her through some of this. He then can tell me exactly what I need to do to get her working properly. In the past 2 lessons with my trainer, it really helped when she got on for a few minutes and worked with Tess and then turned her back over to me, so I'd like to see what Mason can do as well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I really like the sound of that mason guy


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I really like the sound of that mason guy


He's gonna think I'm a stalker when he comes back because I'm gonna try to attach myself to him at the hip and do my best to suck his brain dry! "FEED ME, Seymour! Feed me!"Lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the sound of that mason guy
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna think I'm a stalker when he comes back because I'm gonna try to attach myself to him at the hip and do my best to suck his brain dry! Lol.
Click to expand...

Haha that's hilarious !


----------



## Tihannah

Today we were released from work early (woohoo!!) so I headed straight to the barn. I hadn't ridden since Monday and it wasn't due to bad weather. Like Cassie, I've dealt with bouts of depression for a long time and this week hit me pretty hard. It started during the last several years of my marriage, but then, it could weeks for me to pull out of it. 

I've found that riding (and of course divorcing my ex) has helped minimize it a lot. Riding gives me such a release from the stress and anxiety of my life. But this week was exceptionally hard and I found myself just wanting to come straight home after work and wallow in my self misery.

Anyhow, 3 days off in row was NOT a good idea for Tess. She had so much ATTITUDE today, I couldn't believe it. I also think she may be in season again. But we played the who's the bigger B game, and of course, I won, but she gave me a good run for my money.

We started out doing our normal stretches before tacking up and she seemed a bit rusty. I decided that today was the day I was going to add lunging to our routine, simply because we were struggling so much with balance, especially on the left lead. I tacked her and brought out the side reins and made mental notes of everything my friend taught me. As soon as we began, I could see that Tess was instantly annoyed. "Is this necessary, Mom??" Several times I had to stop her from coming into me and she responded with with her typical annoyed groan -"Huuuuhhhhh!" But I kept pushing. I can't tell you how many times it took me to get her into a trot. I one point I lashed that whip so hard behind her that she jumped forward and turned her butt towards me! Oh NO YOU DIDN'T!! I yanked her head around so fast and then got after her and finally got my trot!

When she finally realized that I was serious and not backing down, she began to relax and reach down into the contact. She tried to slow to walk a couple times, but I stayed on her butt and made her hold the trot. We only worked on the left lead (her weak side) and we never got a canter, but I was pleased to see that the side reins worked well for her. Tomorrow we will work both sides and really try to get a canter on the lunge. 

In the saddle, she gave me lip again. It may have been because it was feeding time, but she was not into working at all and kept trying to leave the arena. I've somehow managed to create a monster with the canter work. I think that she believes that once I get a good canter out of her, our ride will be over. So every time I tried to do trot work with her, she was trying to canter - in BOTH directions now. I'm getting frustrated because she ignores my seat and half halts discouraging the canter. A couple times, the only way I could get her to stop was to firmly pull back on the reins. We were supposed to have a lesson yesterday, but I canceled because of my foul mood and now I seriously regret it.

I tried just keep her in a small circle and it was just repeated - trot a few steps then canter a few, then trot a few, then canter a few. I gave it my all trying to tire her out and make her quit, but she wouldn't give in. We ended the ride both sweating and panting.

So now I need help with a plan for tomorrow, and hoping some of you that read this tonight can give me some good tips! I need some kind of schooling routine where we don't move on to the next thing until we've managed the first obstacle and can build upon it. I've seriously got to bring my "A" game, because Tess is stronger now and has my number and I've got to make it clear than I'm in control. I feel like I let her win today and tomorrow needs to be better.:neutral:


----------



## Tihannah

Here is a video clip of our Trot-Canter struggle from yesterday. :-/


----------



## knightrider

I am eager to see what other people write. I don't know anything about dressage--that's why I enjoy your threads so much. But my heart is with you--both in your depression and with your canter troubles. ((((hugs))))


----------



## LoriF

Personally, I think when horses do something that was not asked for it's because they thought you asked for it, they don't want to do it or they are anticipating that you will ask for it (trying to be a mind reader). 
What I've found to work the best is making the wrong answer hard and the right answer easy, but I'm sure you've heard this already. Sometimes you have to allow them to make a mistake in order to correct it. If Tess is starting to slow down to a walk without you asking, instead of anticipating her doing it and prodding her along, let her make the mistake of doing it and then correct it with a good tap on the butt. When she goes into a canter without you asking, make her go in a small circle until she slows down and then resume the trot. She'll eventually figure out that it's easier for her to wait on you for direction. 
She's a smart horse and she's just spent three days thinking for herself so sometimes it takes a bit to get back into the groove of taking direction.


----------



## Tihannah

Lori - that is exactly what she's doing! Evasion and anticipation. It's almost like she evading me asking her to come through properly and then saying, "Okay, look, I cantered, are we done?" 

I feel like a lot of this is my fault because I dont follow through quick enough with corrections. I try to deter it and when she does it anyways, I too often let it slide.

I know she can do the things I'm asking because I've seen my trainer do it, but I feel like I'm not strong or clear enough to make it happen. :-/


----------



## Dehda01

Ok. I see a lot of good and I see a lot that you can work on. Remember to praise her when she does something right. After three bad rides, I often need to look at myself and go... Ok. What do I need to do to set my horse up to do all right. Give her something she can do so you can praise her. I see you fighting the contact a lot and shutting her canter down. She has a big canter and I imagine I KNOW it feels scary compared to every other horses canter --particularly since she is not the most balanced beast right now... But right now you just need her to canter forward. Give her her head. Reward her. You can take back more contact later when to go button is better established and she isn't fighting you. 

If she can't trot and canter on the longe in side reins,she isn't ready to do it under saddle yet - so I would be focusing on that personally for as long as it took- I would guess 2-4 weeks to help her learn the balance and softening to the bridle done properly. But I am a huge fan of using inhand work to train the undersaddle movements. And I often go back to longeing and long-lining frequent when the need arises. It is a valuable tool.

I am sorry you are fighting depression. I always battle it in the winter mostly. But it is a tough battle to pull out of.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry you're dealing with depression :-( never an easy thing to deal with but keeping active, keeping busy and keeping an overall positive life and outlook helps. Doesn't "fix" it but definitely makes it more manageable. I hope you come out of it soon. 

I think a big part of the issues with Tess is I think she's trying really hard but is a bit confused. Her rhythm isnt consistent and her balance is off which may be part of why she's running. With this it isn't that you drop all contact but you stop pulling back, trying to force it. You have enough forward but what she needs is some supportive half halts from a stable core and consistent hand.

Like for me, I wouldn't have cantered until her rhythm at trot was balanced/organized. She knows to go but what she doesn't have is an organized-consistent rhythm or balance which is what's creating most of the issues. That has to be there first before it's going to be smooth. Even if you have to go back to walk to get it. Have her be confident and suppling to your hand.

Plan your circle and keep her on the same size circle maintaining the same rhythm. Think of using your outside rein half halt and outside leg to guide her shoulder around the circle, she was falling out through the outside shoulder quite a bit. So I'd do that to stand her shoulder up, even if that meant being counter flexed for a little bit. Once she accept the outside rein and moves her shoulder, allow true flexion. Keep the outside rein, don't drop it or give but use your inside leg ask her to bend through her rib cage and leg yield. One step over, half halt the outside rein, one step out, half halt the outside rein. Pet her with the inside rein, give an aid, relax, give an aid relax. 

This isn't easy. Tess is pretty green and she has a lot of movement which make it more difficult for her and for you to organize.

Video to explain what I mean and give an example. I have gone through 10+ pages trying to find examples lol. It's very hard. But basically working into that outside rein for balance and having her in a consistent rhythm. Count out loud 1 in the sit phase, 2 in the up phase of trot and keep in your mind keeping that pace staying exactly the same around the circle. That shouldn't change. Then have her in your outside rein and ask her to bring her shoulder in off the outside leg. Counter flex some to get that shoulder in line with the rest of her body and ask for bend with your inside leg and knee. And if you can't get something quite right at trot, go back to walk, get it consistently and go back to trot.






Here's a somewhat decent example of how we address the shoulder issue. There is ugliness, he was a very fussy young man and imperfection but that's normal when you're training. They don't always have the perfect response, it's just staying consistent in what you expect and not punishing them for answering wrong, not taking it personally and showing them what you want. It's a normal part of training. It doesn't have to be perfect but sometimes we need to isolate important pieces, so they understand and we can get the complete picture if that makes sense.


----------



## Tihannah

*Woohoooo!!!*

Back from the barn with good news to report!

We have a 3 day eventing clinic going on this weekend at a nearby arena, so instead of riding first, I decided to pop on over there and watch a few friends from the barn ride. While I was there, I started chatting with a girl named Anna who rode earlier that morning and was friends with one of the girls that boards at my barns. They both grew up riding together and have big 17h beasts and compete often. They are both 19 and sweet girls and we had a hilarious conversation exchanging horse/riding stories while the other girl, Katie, rode in the clinic. During the conversation, I start to tell her about the issues I've been having with Tess lately and she says she can totally relate and went through some of the same things with her horse, who is a TB/Percheron cross. I told her that I knew I was doing something wrong, but really needed someone more experienced to hop on Tess and help me work through it. She quickly offered to come to the barn after Katie was done riding and see if they could help me!

I can't explain why, but this is the 2nd time that I've had someone lower level successfully help me accomplish something with Tess. Like Cassie said before, perhaps because they haven't reached those upper levels, they are better able to communicate to me and help me understand what I need to do. I even posted in my dressage FB group this morning and though I got a lot of replies, 80% of it was stuff that was completely over my head, and I felt like shouting, "Just tell me EXACTLY what to do!" Lol. I posted the video for them as well.

Anyhow, Anna jumped on first and got the same results as me with Tess trying to jump from trot to canter. She also struggled getting her round at the trot, but Katie shouted for her to "Give more rein and loosen up!" and then Tess start rounding out. It took a couple tries, but she also succeeded in getting 20m trot circles out of her. I was impressed and hopped back in the saddle to try and duplicate while they both watched and instructed me from the ground. The trot started to come together, but she was still trying to canter on me, so I asked Katie to get on and try.

Katie is a phenomenal rider and has also begun teaching some of my trainer's younger students (under 10) who are just starting out. It took her NO TIME to get Tess soft, round, and yielding to the bit! And then the 20m circle! Tess gave her several 20m circles without breaking to the canter. It was so lovely, I could hardly believe it and marched out to the center of the arena and demanded she show me exactly what she was doing with her hands, legs, and seat. Lol.

I quickly learned everything I'd been doing wrong. She was bracing at the trot because I was bracing - subconsciously! At the canter, and I can't explain why, but I can now let go and work her mainly from seat and legs. I give her half halts, but its quick take and release. At the trot and bottom have of the circle, I seize up the reins to try and turn her and apply half-halts, but I'm giving no release! So to work around it, she's jumps into the canter to get the release! 

So to soften her at the trot and get her round, she told me to hold my contact in the outside rein while I gave quick half halts and released pushing her hands forward to ask her to reach down. It worked like a charm and she softened instantly! With cantering on the circle, to slow her down right before she tried to canter, she used both reins for 2 quick half halts then released. As they made the turn, she held the outside rein and pulsed the inside rein and applied inside leg to bend her. BUT she told me to make sure my outside leg was completely off her.

I got back in the saddle and applied everything they showed me, and sure enough, it was all me. I'd been creating the monster all along! Lol. I was able to get two 20m circles at the trot with a canter and we were able to TROT round and on the contact without a fight! It was incredible. Tess's shadow on the ground looked so lovely and put together and I, did you hear me? I was the one in the saddle!! :loveshower::loveshower:

I gave her lots of praise and then since she seems to love the canter now, we showed off to the girls our lovely right lead canter. Anna was in awe at how round and put together she is at the canter. But I felt like smacking myself in the forward. NO WONDER I can't get her together at the canter with half halts! Because I'm not holding onto her mouth! I half halt and let go! LET GO TINA! LET GO!! Lol.

So yes, today was definitely a feel good day. We tackled another hurdle and I learned how little tiny, seemingly insignificant things can affect your horse and the way they ride. Even better? Tomorrow is another day to work on it and improve even more!!


----------



## Tihannah

Sorry, Cassie, I guess we were posting at the same time! Lol. But you definitely saw what was happening and nailed what I was doing wrong!

Dehda - I think we got mixed up along the way. I didn't attempt the canter on the lunge, only trot, but she did beautifully, which was why I was sure the problem was me in the saddle and not her.


----------



## Dehda01

Yea! Yes. You must release as reward!!!


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Yea! Yes. You must release as reward!!!


I don't know what my problem is! I do this easily at the canter, but at the trot I'm like a vice grip. When I finally let go, I couldn't believe how well she responded to the half halts. But of course previously, my half halts were more like tight and tighter. :-/


----------



## Dehda01

I think, when you see high level riders it is easy to think that that is what you need to be looking like. And they too are releasing... Just a fingers release... But at your level... And with a greener horse... It must be much more exaggerated. Lots of giving, lots of rewarding, lots of praise so she knows she is getting it right. It is the only way she can be told she is getting it right. They work for when the pressure comes OFF. That is what they want. I am breaking one of my "babies", she is getting arm length releases right now, huge neck pats and withers scratches..

Big picture stuff- She needs to be allowed to work down and through her back and neck. Long and low is your friend, but learning your timing on how to give is important. Contact is going to be an every changing elastic line between you and her.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> I think, when you see high level riders it is easy to think that that is what you need to be looking like. And they too are releasing... Just a fingers release... But at your level... And with a greener horse... It must be much more exaggerated. Lots of giving, lots of rewarding, lots of praise so she knows she is getting it right. It is the only way she can be told she is getting it right. They work for when the pressure comes OFF. That is what they want. I am breaking one of my "babies", she is getting arm length releases right now, huge neck pats and withers scratches..
> 
> Big picture stuff- She needs to be allowed to work down and through her back and neck. Long and low is your friend, but learning your timing on how to give is important. Contact is going to be an every changing elastic line between you and her.


That's EXACTLY what Katie (one of the girls told me). She's a good rider with steady hands so I couldn't really see that that is what she was doing until she stopped and showed me. She said that until Tess becomes more sensitive to the half-halts, that I should exaggerate them but makes sure I give plenty of release. She also showed me how she asked her to reach down onto the bit.

I woke up early excited to head to the barn. The girls are riding again this morning in the last day of the clinic, so I'm gonna head out there to watch them and then go ride. Hopefully, I can get some decent video of our ride as well.


----------



## Tihannah

Tihannah said:


> I gave her lots of praise and then since she seems to love the canter now, we showed off to the girls our lovely right lead canter. Anna was in awe at how round and put together she is at the canter. *But I felt like smacking myself in the forward. NO WONDER I can't get her together at the canter with half halts! Because I'm not holding onto her mouth! *I half halt and let go! LET GO TINA! LET GO!! Lol.


I just re-read this and NO WONDER everyone misunderstood what I was trying to say!! Lol. Typing too fast!

This was supposed to say:
But I felt like smacking myself in the foreHEAD. NO WONDER I can't get her together at the TROT with half halts! Because I'm not holding onto her mouth!

Yesterday was a MUCH better ride. We trotted several 20m circles on left lead without attempts to canter and I was even able to get her round at the trot a couple times. My hands need a lot of work. However, I'm really learning how to drive and steer her with my seat and legs better. I was able to maneuver her through the turn at the bottom of the circle by putting my inside leg slightly back to swing her haunches over, but using my outside leg slightly forward to keep her shoulder in and half halts on the inside rein. It was pretty fascinating to see how well she responded to these slight changes.

I kept the ride short because I was watching all my friends ride in the clinic, but am very happy with our new progress and looking forward to working on it more after work tonight!


----------



## Tihannah

Yesterday I headed to the barn with every intention of working, but Katie (girl who helped me over the weekend) was there with her horse, Jack, and we decided to hack out in the "old man" pasture instead. Its where we keep the senior geldings, but they had all been brought in early, so it was open for riding.  It was my first time riding out there with Tess, so she was a little huffy and wanted to stay close to Jack. It was nice to just ride out and not work even if Tess was a little looky and nervous. Jack is a big TB Katie has had for 4 years and a one point, she galloped him full speed across the pasture. They looked amazing and he seemed to love it. Tess and I just sat by and watched. Lol.

Today we went back to work in the dressage arena. We're still working through contact at the trot, but its definitely getting better. During our ride yesterday, Katie taught me the one rein stop and told me it was the something the clinician had them do and that it helps loosen up the hips and get them bending easier. It definitely worked on Tess and after trying it only a couple times, I could really feel her hips swinging in the walk. So we repeated it today in our warmup and she was definitely moving better, so it will now become part of our routine.

She is getting stronger and more supple every day and I can definitely feel it in our rides. She's so in tune to me now that when we do something and she doesn't get it right and we have to "do over", she pushed hard to do it right the 2nd time. Because she's so stiff on the left side, I have a hard time cantering her around the curve at the bottom of the circle. I have to REALLY push her haunches over and hold her shoulder in or she can't seem to make the turn. We've come close to blowing out the wall a couple times, and she's just had to divert to the right. It happened again today so I said, "Come on, Tess. We can do this." It was like she understood exactly what I said and we picked up the canter and tried it again. She gave it her all this time and though it was an ugly circle, we closed it and I gave her lots of praise. What I can't quite figure out is why it's easier at the top of the circle and an absolute struggle at the bottom?

I know it has something to do with her hind end and possibly stepping under herself, but I'm just not sure how to make it easier on her? We've been working on this for awhile now.


----------



## Tihannah

Woke up this morning to a raging thunderstorm. By the time I got ready to leave for work, the roads were flooding and being shut down so there was no way I could make it in to work. Schools were either being canceled or kids were being released early. By 3pm, the storm had completely blown northeast and the sky opened up and it was sunny and beautiful like nothing had ever happened. Lol. So, of course, my first thoughts were, "Headed to the barn!!"

We had a good ride. Still working on bending, contact at the trot, and left lead trot and canter, but just seeing how strong Tess is getting every day makes me SOO happy. She was still struggling with holding weight even after I upped her feed and hay, so a couple weeks ago my trainer suggested I add some Amplify supplement to her grain. She gets half pound twice a day and in only a couple weeks, she has started blossoming. Her butt is filling out so nicely and finally starting to cover those Friesian hip bones! She looks so good that I can't believe it. She was developing muscle, but didn't really have enough meat on her to fill out properly. Her stamina has been improving with each ride and I'm loving this more forward working horse! Lol.

Anyhow, just thought I'd share a few pics from our day. 


I simply love this old gal!










I seem to be getting worse at the running braid instead of better! Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Awww those are some really cute pictures of you and Tess! And the running braid just takes time to get and figure out what works best. Pull tight all the way down.

Glad you managed to have a good ride, despite the terrible weather and flooding. I'm also glad she's developing more and more musculature. Conditioning and stamina will definitely help. Glad you had a good ride 

I'm also glad you had some tips that are working for you and Tess and helping you get Tess more through.


----------



## Tazzie

You guys are so cute together! And glad you're managing her weight  You really do well by that mare 

And yes, just pull tight all the way down the neck. You'll get it! I stood in crossties for hours when I was younger learning how to do it. It'll happen!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That mare is treated like a queen !


----------



## LoriF

Love the photos, they're awesme.


----------



## Tihannah

Bittersweet day today. Headed to the barn right after work and it was BUZZING with activity! Tomorrow is our first schooling show in almost 3 years. :-(

Horses were coming in from everywhere, arenas being dragged, jumps being set up, and it was just pandemonium. My poor trainer looked exhausted from running around non-stop, so I quickly jumped in to help on all the activity before riding. I love helping out around the barn, but at the same time, it made me sad that me and Tess won't be riding for the show tomorrow. Even though I feel we aren't where we need to be yet, I've seen some of the riders competing tomorrow, and I know we're better, but it doesn't matter. I wanna be great, and if all the pieces aren't fitting together yet, I don't want to do it. Maybe I just have a dressage complex and spend too much time watching upper level riders. Lol. 

There's one girl at our barn that does all the shows and clinics, but never takes a single lesson with our trainer. I watched her ride at the clinic and her poor mare looked awful running around, counter bending the entire time, in front of the bit, and she couldn't get her to canter. It was like all she knew was a full blown extended gallop. She needs LOTS of groundwork and flatwork, but the girl thinks she's a good rider and the horse is great even though the clinician was constantly getting onto her. She does jumping and dressage with this mare, but the poor horse doesn't seem like she has a clue what's going on.

If she's happy with her horse, then more power to her, but I don't want to be like that - compete just for the sake of competing. I want to learn and teach my horse and actually KNOW we're doing things right, you know? 

Anyhow, because the arenas were being dragged and visitors were working their horses in the open pasture, I took Tess over to the other side of the barn where there's an enclosed/fenced flat, grassy area. No one rides in this area much because its close to the main road and there's a neighboring house right next to it. I've been told the neighbor (dad) is an a-hole and will purposely try to spook horses being ridden over there. They also have a large dog and a 5 or 6 yr old little girl that's always playing outside in the driveway.

All of this is a real downer because this area is probably one of the best places to do flatwork in all of the barn. It's bigger than both the dressage and covered arenas, the ground is level, and the footing is great because it's all grass. Tess was a little huffy at first, but for some reason, she's easier to work when she's a little hot like this because she's very forward and its easy to get her moving from behind. The neighbor and the little girl came outside almost as soon as I entered the pasture. He just stood there looking at me with his hands on his hips, so I said hello, and he didn't say a word. The little girl proceeded to climb the fence and then start asking me questions each time I rode by. At one point she asked if she could pet Tess and I said sure, but before I could get over to her, she'd hopped the fence and came running over. I looked down and she was wearing flip flops standing inches from Tess's feet, so I let her give a few pets and then quickly told her she needed to go back so she didn't get hurt.

Minutes later the dad comes back out and takes her into the huge metal shed next to the fence. He then says loud enough for me to hear, "This is not how you shut the door! You don't shut it like this!'" And then proceeds to loudly slam a large metal door several times just as me and Tess are going by. BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! I instantly knew what he was trying to do, but Tess handled it well, so we kept riding. 

Despite all the distractions, Tess was giving me one of our best rides. We worked though the trot, and she was actually on the bit and coming through and I was BEYOND pleased. As we neared the side the house was on - TROTTING- Tess suddenly jumps forward startled and I look over my shoulder and the little girl has jumped the fence again and is running beside us and yells, "I can race you!" laughing. mg: 

That was it. I quickly left the area and went over to tell my trainer all that happened. Minutes later, I saw my trainer and her husband walking over to the house to have a talk with the neighbor and his daughter. Tess and I ended up having to piddle around and wait for an area to be freed up before we could finish out our ride. Funny enough, when my trainer came back, she said the man was just as friendly and pleasant as could be and asked if they needed any help setting up for the show. She said she let them both know that if the girl wanted to come AROUND to have a seat and watch, she was more than welcome, but could NOT jump the fence while people were riding. Honestly, if it had been ANY other horse at my barn besides Tess, that little girl could have been seriously injured and the fact her dad let her do something SO STUPID was simply beyond me.:icon_rolleyes:

Anyhow, Tess and I are were able to ride in the open pasture since a group of visiting girls and their trainer was finishing up. Tess was feeling good, so we did a little canter work. The entire group turned to look at us as they were leaving and I heard the trainer say, "THAT girls, is a 7! Now come on and I'll tell you why." Tess is a show off when people are watching. 

I'll be at the barn bright and early tomorrow to help out at the show. My trainer has recruited me to help tally scorecards on all the tests. Hopefully, Tess and I will get a chance to ride somewhere in all the commotion. They'll be doing dressage and jumping tests, so it's gonna be a busy day!


----------



## Tihannah

Just got back from the barn about an hour ago. Been there since 8:30 this morning! It was a long and exhausting day but so much fun and great to witness a REAL show going on. There were SOOO many people and horses it was unreal and everyone was running around like a mad person! Lol. My trainer's dad and I ended up tallying the score cards all day, so I didn't get to watch a lot of people ride, but it was still fun. A lot of the girls from our barn did really well and I was very happy for them. After all the dressage tests were done, I went and got my girl and got her tacked up to ride.

So here's the thing... I decided to give myself a leg up and bought a training tool to help me with Tess. I remembered it was something my trainer suggested last year to another student who was having trouble keeping steady hands and keeping her horse from going above the vertical. She was also fairly new to dressage. Today, this girl and her horse look like night and day from the pair I first met last year, so I asked my trainer again about the tool. It's called a neck stretcher and works very similarly to a chambon. It's generally used on green horses, which Tess basically is, to encourage them to stretch down and learn how to use their back and balance themselves. I gotta tell you, after only one ride, it has to be one of the best $16 I ever spent!

I had my trainer come over and properly fit it for me and we started with it very loose to test the waters and see how Tess would react to it. I rode for about 10 minutes then tightened it about 2 inches as it seemed to be way too loose and had no bearing at all. I instantly noticed a difference and Tess did not react negatively to it at all. We started working on left lead trot, and it didn't take long before she started stretching down and I was able to lighten my contact in the reins. I was impressed. It wasn't as consistent as I would have liked, but definitely an improvement. 

After about 15 minutes, one of my more experienced friends came over and was actually pleased to see that I was using something t help us. She said she'd done something similar with her horse back when she first got him. She noted that Tess was reacting well to it and suggested I take it up just a little more, so we agreed on another half inch. We started trotting immediately and I could instantly see the difference. My friend remarked that Tess was moving SO much better from behind than she did when I first got her and that with the neck stretcher, she was actually breaking at the correct vertebrae in her poll, instead of using her Friesian neck to cheat like she normally does. The elastic pressure to her poll almost instantly softened her so that my half halts were clear and effective and I could feel her coming up through her back. It was pretty amazing. My other friend, Katie, who'd helped me work with her last weekend made the same remark and said she looked REALLY good. Even my trainer complimented us as she walked by! We were actually doing it right! Lol.

The most revealing thing was how quickly she tired. We made the ride short and I gave her a lot of loose rein breaks in between, but I think that because she was actually having to work "properly", it tired her out a lot quicker. I gave her lots of praise when she was coming through and round as well. I know this is a temporary tool and just something to help us get stronger, but I think it's going to be really beneficial in helping her get stronger and build that topline. At the same time, it also helped me focus more on a lighter contact, light half halts, and keeping her moving from behind. By the end of our ride, her hips were REALLY swinging and I could feel it in the saddle.

So yea, all in all, a really good day for us.  Another thunderstorm rolled in as I was leaving the barn, but I'm really hoping that it passes by tomorrow so we can get another good ride in!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had a good ride !!


We used side reins on Roy when I first starting riding him (not on while riding) just the first couple of times and it seemed to make him more relaxed and settle a bit easier .


----------



## Tihannah

I've used side reins to lunge her, but I really needed help in the saddle. I think once I've established quieter hands and she is better at softening to the contact, we will be a stronger pair.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry about the neighbors disrupting your ride but I'm glad your trainer solved that and you had an otherwise productive/good ride on Tess despite all the commotion.

With the training aid, I hope it helps and gives Tess a better understanding of how to use her body and how to respond to you. And give you the confidence that you can do it. I hope it continues to help. 

And it does tire them out more quickly when they're using themselves correctly vs incorrectly. Anytime you change how they use themselves and carry themselves it become harder for them as they develop the musculature, endurance and ability to adjust to this new way. It's like yoga poses. You can't start out doing any pose, at any depth. It takes time, conditioning and concentration.


----------



## Dehda01

I might suggest the rein-aid insert. I have used it to teach the idea of a following soft hand before, and like them quite a bit. It can be difficult when you are trying to educate both horse and rider.


----------



## Tihannah

PONY PARTY!!

Today was a really fun day. A bunch of us from the barn met up this morning to ride. We switched horses a few times, and I even got to ride a big impored Irish Sport horse named Hardemon. He was once an advanced eventer and is one helluva ride!

All of us did a little flatwork with our horses before just hacking out and having fun. The neck stretcher is working so well for Tess that I can hardly believe it. She's actually softening at the poll and coming from behind. At the trot, her head is no longer bobbing all over the place and she's learning to balance herself. It is really nice. Today, on a LEFT LEAD trot, I felt her back come up and push from behind. It felt pretty amazing. The only weird thing I've noticed is that she seems to be a bit off at that canter now with figuring out how to work her body correctly. She tends to be more on the forehand and behind the vertical when cantering and will often rely on my hands t0 help keep her balanced. Now she is having to balance herself and figure it out, but I guess that's a good thing. 

Below are a couple pics from the day. 






Tess and Izzie. Izzie is the alpha of the mare pasture.


----------



## Zexious

^Sounds like you had a fabulous day  <3 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Tihannah

This week has been really productive and our rides yesterday and today felt like a new beginning for me and Tess. I have to say again how incredible it is watching and feeling her get stronger each week. And each week she gets stronger, we both learn a little more.

I posted in a FB forum and discussed it with @DanteDressageNerd (Cassie :wink and after riding the eventing horse, it really made me realize what a key piece of riding I was missing from Tess. The FORWARD! Sidney (my previous lease) was even worse than Tess, so I guess I didn't really have a good grasp on what this concept really meant. So yesterday, when I got to the barn, I decided that we would focus on FORWARD and RESPONSE only. Nothing else mattered. Because when it comes down to it, how can I teach contact, coming round, leg yields, etc. if my horse can't even keep a steady gait without my constantly pushing and legging her?? And how can I get an effective ride when I was exhausting myself in the process and allowing her to quit because I was tired?

So yesterday, we started over and I kicked her BUTT and completely changed the game. She wasn't going to break gait until I asked for it, and when I asked for trot, canter, whatever, I only expected to ask once. If I had to ask twice, she was gonna feel it and I meant it! We normally ride for about 30 minutes, but we rode for 45 minutes because she kept trying to test me. By the end, the message was clear, and I praised her and we did a nice cooling off hack around the pasture.

Today, she only hesitated a few times, and I gave her a quick reminder, but otherwise, it was a fantastic ride and she was great about staying in front of my leg. So much so, that for the first time ever, I had her trotting around the ring stretching long and low into the contact on...get this...the LEFT LEAD!!:loveshower::loveshower:

Last night, I watched a video that someone posted about how important it was to get them working over their back and the steps needed to do this. It was really eye opening and I made it a point to work on this today, but with no real confidence that I would actually get her to do it! Lol. But I realized today that because I'd laid the foundation to get her forward, it was so much easier to get her working from behind. The neck stretcher helped to soften her poll and combined, these 2 effects had her reaching down into the contact. And if she started to come off the bit, I only had to leg her forward before she reached down again. Because she was forward and making less work for me, I could concentrate more on my aids and helping balance her in the turns.

On top of all this, the barn was full of distractions! There were mowers going around us, a barn hand wearing bright red clothing running around the dressage ring throwing down ant killer, a truck hauling a trash can behind it on gravel road, and I somehow managed to keep her focus on me. She tried a few times to get spooked, but I wasn't having it, and pushed her harder. Before long, she forgot the distractions and we were sailing. At the end of the ride, I just wanted to hug her. 

We only have 2 more days before our clinic and I'm so excited, but determined to show how much we've improved. The weather is supposed to be amazing this weekend and I simply can't wait!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Great, have fun at the clinic.


----------



## egrogan

I can totally relate to how easy it is to lose that feeling of forward when you just ride one horse who makes you constantly fight for it.

I so infrequently ride other horses that when I do get on one who has bigger movement, I have a split second of my heart in my throat thinking it's about to tank off with me. But then my brain kicks in and I realize that you shouldn't have to ask for forward motion every stride!


----------



## Tihannah

egrogan said:


> I so infrequently ride other horses that when I do get on one who has bigger movement, I have a split second of my heart in my throat thinking it's about to tank off with me. But then my brain kicks in and I realize that you shouldn't have to ask for forward motion every stride!


Lol, this is exactly what happened when I OVER asked for the canter. It felt like I woke the beast and he was about to just take off with me. Thankfully, I kept my head and he is an educated horse and I was able to use half halts to bring him back.

My trainer gave me a free lesson tonight since I stayed all day and helped out at the show last weekend. We haven't done a lesson together in about a month and it was really great. We really concentrated on bend and stretching down into the contact. She also showed me how to fix the issues I was having trying to do a decent 20m circle. It never ceases to amaze me how little tweaks can fix what seems to be a huge obstacle. The work we did focusing on forward really helped and my trainer was impressed. At the end, we did a little canter work, and again, she was impressed. She said we looked so good and she really thinks we should've done the show last weekend. I don't care about the show. Instead I asked if she thought the clinician would notice how much we've improved. Lol. She said definitely! 

We're scheduled to ride at 9:15am Saturday morning. Sunday's schedule hasn't been posted yet. I'm going to ask him to ride Tess for the first 10-15 min and get her moving and bending for me. She always seems to do better when she has a more educated rider get on her first. It's almost like they lay the foundation for me and I get an easier ride to work with. I'm so giddy that I get to ride with him again, I'll probably be up at 5am on Saturday.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad you were able to ride the more experienced schoolmaster. Do you know if it might be possible for you to ride him maybe a few times a month in a lesson? I think it really helps if you're someone who picks up through "feel" to have something show you how it should feel and give you the correct response so you can take it back to Tess. Like with going FORWARD and it not being a big issue. 

But I'm really excited to hear about how the clinic goes. Please bring back some video to share with the rest of us! it'd be much appreciated  and you and Tess have improved a lot. You should be super proud of yourselves!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm really glad you were able to ride the more experienced schoolmaster. Do you know if it might be possible for you to ride him maybe a few times a month in a lesson? I think it really helps if you're someone who picks up through "feel" to have something show you how it should feel and give you the correct response so you can take it back to Tess. Like with going FORWARD and it not being a big issue.
> 
> But I'm really excited to hear about how the clinic goes. Please bring back some video to share with the rest of us! it'd be much appreciated  and you and Tess have improved a lot. You should be super proud of yourselves!


I actually talked to my trainer about this and she thought it was a good idea for me to take some lessons on him as well.

Day 1 of the clinic was FANTASTIC as expected. I was the 2nd person to ride this morning, and shyly asked John if he would hop on Tess for a few minutes first to get her moving and give me some feedback. He was more than happy to. He's such a nice guy and I can't explain why he makes me giddy. He's just SOO **** good that he almost feels like a celebrity to me. Lol. He and the other clinician are both GP riders, but I get no overwhelming feeling from her. Everyone agrees that he's a much better trainer/rider as well.

Anyhow, so he rode Tess for about 10-15 minutes and it was absolutely beautiful to watch the way he worked with her. He said the good news is that the issues I'm having are not all me. She's definitely stiff on her left side and she broke to canter a few times for him as well. He said it's her method of evasion when anything gets hard. He also said that her left hip area felt off and that I needed to get the chiropractor back out. Just from riding her, he was able to pick up on some of the behaviors that I've created. He said she totally told on me! He said he'd ask her for something, and of course she'd hesitate or refuse because well, "Mom let's me get away with it." Lol. He said I've got to learn to be more strict with her when I ask for something and of course, he was dead on. The beauty about watching him ride is that he's so quick with his aids that it doesn't look like he's doing anything and he doesn't give the horse anything to fight against. It just looks like they're dancing and trying to figure it out and he always wins.

My ride with Tess was also amazing. He showed me how to help her in the left lead turn at canter, how to better balance her. I didn't use the neck stretcher, and actually maintained the contact at trot a few times! He thought our canter looked really good and said we would build more on our lesson tomorrow. I got video of his ride on Tess and then mounted my camera on my tripod to film my ride. Unfortunately, I forgot to zoom the lense back out and it cut out half the arena.:neutral: Hopefully, I will get it right in the morning and have some decent video/pics to share. 

What's funny is, at the last clinic, I was pretty much the only rider that hung out all day and watched all the rides. Today? Most of the riders came early and stayed all day to watch others ride. It's just so educating to watch him teach and work with other riders and ride horses. We all sit down and have lunch together and he shares great stories with us between rides. The best part is, even though he rides $100k horses and competes at such a high level, he is just as enthusiastic with a beginner rider or a super green horse as he is working with a 3rd level rider or a PSG horse and he's realistic about what that rider or horse needs to achieve in their lesson and what they should focus on as far as ability. One rider remarked about him hitting all her trouble spots and he said, "Well, that's what I'm here for. If we worked on what you're good at, that'd be a waste of your money!" Lol.

Below are just a few stills I got from John's ride on Tess and a couple I got from my ride. You can definitely see the difference in Tess when he's riding her and when I ride her. Lol. They're not that great, but there's always tomorrow!!

P.S. John friended me on Facebook!! We're definitively dressage bff's now!! Teehee!!






Gawd, I wish I had his seat!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw that's so good! When I was at our show clinic the clinician Ashley rode one of the girls mares and you could totally tell the difference it's so beautiful! 


You guys look fantastic !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

No surprises there. I know with the other clinician when she said thoroughbreds get overwhelmed by her strong seat, I just thought she's incompetent and doesn't have any depth of knowledge. Just her ego and making horses do the work, though she lacks the depth of knowledge and skill to ride something sensitive or aware because her aids and riding is too unrefined. There are a few I sometimes imagine sitting on Dante and ending up in the rafters. Unfortunately there are plenty of dressage riders like that and too few ones like John. He sounds like he's a really good rider and trainer.

It can definitely be beneficial to have the trainer/clinician hop on your horse first, so he can know exactly what issues the horse is having and what issues you are having. Believe me you pick up on a lot when you hop on someone elses horse and it helps you to teach them better. To feel what they're struggling with. You don't always know where it originates but you know what to teach and then it also puts the horse in a starting position of having that enforced expectation so you know what she can feel like and how well she can go and with the confidence of her responding to your aids and listening, it improves you both.

Pictures look good!


----------



## Tihannah

YES!!! That lady came out again and asked John to ride the TB. When the other clinician rode him, they tried to make excuses that the horse was having an off day, that her seat was too strong for TB's, blah, blah, blah. But when John rode him again, it was a thing to watch! Another lady leases him because the owner is pregnant and she came in the middle of the ride. She said as she drove up she was thinking, "Who's horse is that???" Lol.
@DanteDressageNerd - it just kinda solidified what you said about people being Upper Level riders, but not necessarily being great riders/trainers. I questioned my trainer about the difference in their riding styles even though they both compete at GP level. My trainer said the other clinician only likes to ride big, advanced upper level trained WB's, John will ride anything as long as it is sane.

The other thing I noticed is that even though she did it, the other trainer acted like riding the TB was beneath her and had a frown on her face the entire time. I've watched John ride several horses during our clinics and he's always the same, just working to bring out the best in the horse. One clinician appears to be doing it solely for the money, while the other seems to really enjoy helping others learn regardless of their level of experience. I think the most impressive part was how much he remembered about each of us and my trainer said when she picked him up from the airport he even asked if me and another girl (by name!) were going to come. With all the people he works with, I was surprised that he would even remember our names! Lol.


----------



## KigerQueen

wish i was at your barn!!! Odie and i are progressing but im the only English rider he has ever had and im greener than the header of this page lol! horse is not much better. I also do not have access to any other trained English lesson horses.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Great news, I am glad you are doing so well.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

My trainer said the biggest difference she saw in Florida with all those amazing world class, international riders is the really-really good ones are humble and happy to work with whatever horse at whatever level and have a real sense of humility and compassion, as well as empathy. I don't think Devon would EVER say oh the horse is just unhappy from my strong seat, she'd be trying to work out if the horse is in pain or if she needs to correct or modify herself. Granted those EXTREMELY nice, super phenomenal horses are often SUPER tricky to ride like there is no way I'd have the skill to ride them and I'm 100% sure that too strong a seat lady on a tb (my experience with ottbs is they're sensitive but they're not ridiculous, they just don't appreciate rude/blunt riding) would get killed riding them. They're the horses you admire watching those really great-amazing riders riding but have no ambition to ride them :lol:

Sorry the snobbery, entitled attitude of I'm so superior to everyone really rubs me the wrong way. Especially when they look at people or horses as beneath them. That's just rude and to me not people I want to associate with or learn from because to me that speaks volumes about their character and how they are as horseman and riders. I can't stand egomaniacs.

But it's really true what level someone rides at is not a direct reflection of skill. My trainer Pam hasn't shown past PSG but she's a better rider than my other trainer who has shown GP with good scores. My other trainer won't claim to be the superior rider just because she's shown higher or I know a lot of riders who have shown much higher levels than myself or my friend Angel but they aren't as skilled riders as we are. She and I are just always developing horses, get the short end of the stick, have to start over and over again with horses because we're poor and that's just how it is lol. Both of us have schooled upper level and GP movements on horses but for the most part our history has been making horses and turning them over lol. Baby-green horse riding is totally different than on made horses.

lol rant over but I'm so glad you have an inspiring clinician to clinic with and ride with. It really helps to have a role model or someone to admire/look up to and say that's how I want to ride like or be like. He really sounds amazing and I'm glad you have someone so awesome to work with!


----------



## Tihannah

Day 2 was incredible and he worked our BUTTS off. At the end, I was panting like I just ran 5 miles! Lol. I'm still trying to put all my video together, but I just wanted to share this video of him riding my trainers horse, Josie. She's a big Holsteiner cross I believe? My trainer uses her for eventing and she can clear jumps like nobody's business! But STRONG, STRONG, STRONG! Pure powerhouse and if you don't ride her for more than a few days, my trainer says its like starting over.

So one of the girls (16 yrs old) that is going to be a working student for John needed a horse to ride in the clinic because hers is out from injury. My trainer offered Josie and she'd been giving her lessons on her all week. The girl was so nervous, but John really talked her through it well. The girls face looked like she was lifting weights during the entire ride, but she did so good handling this mare.

Anyhow, after her ride, John decided to jump on, and I got it on video. I didn't get the whole thing, but you can see what a gifted rider he is and how the whole thing is like a dance. Josie is a fighter and did her best to get around the contact, but he stayed with her the entire time. Just after I stopped filming, she went up on him, but he just smirked and rode her through it. My trainer said she would at the beginning of the video and I'm so mad I didn't get it. I have much more to share, but I wanted to post this first. I asked John how the heck he got such an amazing seat. He said that when he went to school in Germany, for the first 6 months, they kept him on a lead line only, and he had to juggle, read a book, everything while in all 3 gaits on various horses!mg:mg: But watching this dance is what makes me love dressage that much more!


----------



## Bondre

Beautiful horse that Josie. Does she always go BTV like in the video? Hard to appreciate John's expertise without knowing how she goes for other riders. I honestly saw her neck overbending to the inside most of the time, and what's with ask the sawing on her mouth after she gets stroppy in the canter departure? I was wishing he'd give her a touch more rein... but perhaps she would have been worse if he had done.


----------



## Tihannah

Yes. She is one that likes to rear up on you when she doesn't get her way, so when he asks her to stay on the contact, she dips behind the vertical to evade. If you watch again, several times, he tried to give her a longer rein, but she uses it to try and come up on him. He rode her last time he was here and it was a much easier ride, but my trainer had been riding her consistently. She is a very tricky ride and very strong with the rider. It looked like sawing, but he was just asking her to hold the contact and she was fighting it. 

When he was talking the girl through it, she would try to come up or jump in to canter, he would always say, "Doesn't matter, just leg her forward and make her stay on the contact. More leg." If you try to hold her back, it can become a disaster pretty quick. I think I have video of the girl riding her too. Let me see.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It is hard to say what's going on :/ especially since John sounds like such a great guy but the horse looks really uncomfortable? I had a German taugh instructor and that's sort of what Roy looked like some of the rides it didn't look very comfortable..


----------



## Tihannah

If you watch, he is never pulling on her mouth, the reins are never tight, he is only asking her to hold the frame and push from behind. It is the pushing from behind and holding the frame that she is fighting.

My trainer has owned her for 4 years, and she had been sold a few times because she was "too much horse" and then got put out to pasture for a year when my trainer bought her. She says that she is exhausting to ride and A LOT of work, but John loves her and wants the teen to bring her for the summer so she can be worked consistently. My trainer says if you let her sit for a week, it's like starting everything all over again, and that's pretty much what you see here. When John was here in January, my trainer was riding her daily, and they had a lovely ride and he wanted to take her right then and there. He thinks he can get her 3rd level in no time. She just needs consistent riding. He rides 10-12 horses a day, 6 days a week, so I have no doubt in his ability. Lol. If she does go with them, I will definitely post a video when they return.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

From what I see with John's riding he's trying to fill in holes in the mare's training. To me he's not pulling at the mare but the mare is pulling at him and he's trying to get her to give in her jaw, flex and give. Sometimes you have to exaggerate the position and really exaggerate the expectation to make it clear to the horse, so you can can be light. It has to be ugly sometimes and you have to work through this stuff or you don't get a horse that's light, responsive or willing, especially on these tanky warmbloods. Part of why she's so resistive is because she's probably been allowed to get away with quite a lot and he's just changed the game for her. I think it'd be a very different picture if he was riding this mare all the time. There are some things I disagreed with but at the same time I'm not on that mare to know what he's experiencing and feeling, so maybe this was the best approach for that day, that horse? And honestly at this stage of training I'd rather see them come behind BUT use their whole neck and body then be in front of the verticle but braced in their lower neck, not coming through but everyone cheering because of nose position. I think sometimes people focus too much on the head/neck and not enough on body.

To me it's so hard to judge a rider off this because to me this is a horse with training holes whose clearly tricky and to me I can tell from how she uses her body she's not used to being through or carrying herself which make it hard. He definitely has good moments which to me says he's doing something right. I think he did a good job. I think it's too easy to sit on the sidelines with an "idea" of what it should be and yes that's the goal but sometimes you have to do things that aren't pretty to get there. Sometimes this has to be the first step before you send them up and to. It's hard because to me I can see he's working through a lot of training holes and what we're seeing is him addressing those holes and her being like but wait a second, why are you changing the rules? And learning to be obedient/respectful. I think with a few weeks training with him she'd go totally different.

I've ridden quite a few horses like this mare, it's not easy but with good training/consistency they do get better. And different types needs to be ridden differently. Riding a tanky horse sometimes you really do need to ride strong and sharp and really draw a clear line across the sand or they're bad and don't respect the rider at all and act up. It's not like riding a hotter, more sensitive horse. It's like riding something that says I'm big and I know it.

But I'm really happy you had such a great time at the clinic and learned so much watching and riding.


----------



## Tihannah

You have a great eye for this, Cassie. ;-)

Here's an even worse rider to critique! Lol. This was towards the end of our lesson on the second day and Tess and I were both tired and pushing through. The canter is awful and her left lead, so please try to overlook. I am a disaster! Lol. But the trot work is some of the best we've ever had. I've never been able to keep her on the contact this long at the trot. EVER. I was so proud of her. Normally it looks like I'm riding a giraffe around the ring. But it was a really good ride in the end. 

P.S. I think the camera adds 30lbs for sure! Lol.


----------



## Tihannah

Oh, and I don't know if I mentioned, but Josie is used for eventing, not dressage, so her primary work is with jumping. She's not often asked to work like this, so I'm sure its hard and she didn't like it at all! Lol.


----------



## LoriF

Tess has come a long way and she looks great. It's awesome that you both are learning so much. I wish I had someone decent to go to around here for instruction. I'm still on a search.


----------



## Tihannah

We had another great ride tonight and it feels good to be making some forward progress. We ran through some exercises learned from the clinic and were doing so well, that my trainer even whooped at us from across the barn. Lol. We did much better with canter work tonight as well, though Tess still struggled in the turn on the left lead. I honestly just think its difficult for her with whatever is going on with her left hip. The chiro will be out Friday morning, so hopefully, she will be able to address it. Until then, I'm not gonna push it. She did well tonight considering.

The other thing I forgot to share is that Sidney's (my old lease) owner brought her to the clinic as well. The reason I sent her back is because she was simply not cut out for dressage. She's 1700lbs, out of shape, and its simply too hard for her. Despite this, the owner really pushed her trying to get through the lesson. It was painful for me to watch because I could see she was struggling. She simply does not have the stamina, and when I returned her, I told the owner this, but she decided to try and pick up where I left off and continue trying to do dressage with her. During the lesson, she tried to get some canter work in. Sidney bucked and when her hind end went up, she almost flipped over, her front legs gave out from the weight, and she went crashing to the sand. It was pretty scary and she didn't get up. She just lay there in the sand panting for a few moments. Once we got her up, they checked her heartbeat, and John tried to end the lesson, but the owner wanted to keep going. I couldn't believe it. She got back on her and asked her to trot. Sidney got halfway around the arena, and you could see she was struggling, so John told her they needed to quit and let her relax. She seemed okay, but if something was wrong, we didn't need to make it worse and the owner agreed. I felt so bad for the old girl. She really tried, but it was just too much for her. :-(

And finally, I just wanted to share the results of the Smartpak supplement I started Tess on at the beginning of April. Most of you know that she bleached out pretty bad after I clipped her during the winter months. The supplement worked so fast, I can hardly believe it, but she looks so good I just had to add it to our journal.

This is a pic of her I took on March 13th. I started her on the supplement April 2nd.


This is a pic I took tonight before I left the barn. She's still changing and getting darker every day, but I think it's pretty freakin amazing!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Going back sorry !

I think John is great that's just what Roy used to look like.

My instructor used to say the same thing ' it's ugly until it's pretty '


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You guys also looked really good !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're doing well. And don't be so self critical, you're doing well. Just keep going.

I'm really sorry to hear about what happened to Sydney :-( that sounds really rough. Poor girl. drafts can be REALLY uncoordinated. Some are agile but some have no sense of balance and are just not coordinated.

That supplement looks amazing! Hopefully the chiropractor will help.


----------



## Tihannah

Okay, so one more before and after.  I think I mentioned some time before about still having trouble keep weight on Tess and my trainer suggesting I try some Amplify since the alfafa cubes made her hot. I'd upped her hay and grain, but wasn't seeing much improvement, so I picked up a couple buckets not long after I began the coat supplement. We added half a pound to her feed twice a day.

This pic was taken the same day as the one above, but I guess her positioning makes the difference less obvious. But here she is in cross ties on March 13th.


And again, here she is in cross ties last night. I could not be happier.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Gorgeous !!


----------



## Tazzie

That is a big difference!! She is such a gorgeous horse! You guys are really doing well together


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree she looks really-really good! That supplement is incredible! Very pretty girl!


----------



## Tihannah

Tess got her adjustment this morning! Yayyy! Lol. I liked this lady a lot better than the other guy. She also used some kind of electrical current machine all over Tess and she LOVED it. Her bottom lip was just hanging and her eyes were closed the whole time.

She adjusted everything on her. The other guy only did adjustments on areas that he thought needed it. She was very thorough and Tess was moving better already. She told me to let her rest for 24hrs and to give her some bute at tonight's feeding and in the morning. We're gonna see how she does and follow up in a month. I'm looking forward to seeing if she goes better under saddle as well.


----------



## whisperbaby22

So do you mean he just felt along the horse to see if anything was out and then adjusted only those areas? And the new one kind of adjusted from head to toe? I am still using the ring, and even though I sometimes think that a warm towel would do the same thing, there is gradual improvement. Of course, we are doing a lot of other things too. It may not be helping at all, but sure doesn't hurt. Oh, and every time my chiropractor does my horse, he does head to tail.


----------



## Tihannah

whisperbaby22 said:


> So do you mean he just felt along the horse to see if anything was out and then adjusted only those areas? And the new one kind of adjusted from head to toe? I am still using the ring, and even though I sometimes think that a warm towel would do the same thing, there is gradual improvement. Of course, we are doing a lot of other things too. It may not be helping at all, but sure doesn't hurt. Oh, and every time my chiropractor does my horse, he does head to tail.


He used this little gadget that gave a quick jab of pressure to the horse and ran it across areas of the body. If the horse reacted, then he noted that that area needed an adjustment. No reaction meant they were fine. But she started from the poll and worked her way down to the legs and then straight back to the pulling of the tail.

I'm not sure exactly what the electric current thing did except stimulate the muscles and get the circulation going, but as worked her way from the front towards the back of her body, you could see Tess's whole frame kinda lift and improve. Especially when she got back to the hip area. And her left hip was definitely out. 

When I brought her out, she was standing similar to the picture above, just kinda slouched, but by the time she finished, Tess was standing more upright and square. We took her out and walked her around and her hips were moving evenly and she didn't struggle stepping under herself like she normally does. She could just tell she felt better.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Interesting, the hip is the area I'm having trouble with, but this is a 20 year old injury. It's so hard to tell if just doing what is needed, or doing the entire horse every time is better! I guess the best thing is just to listen to the horse. I'm so glad Tess is doing better, she sure looks great.


----------



## KigerQueen

the current thing is a substitute for acupuncture. instead of a needle it uses an electric current (my mom wants one as she dose acupressure). and one thing about fixing things that are out of place is that if you are tence and there is swelling you can fix it, but it might get put right back out. so what she is doing is helping get things relaxed (and reduce the inflammation response to things being off) to help prevent her from going out right away again.


----------



## Tihannah

Yes!! That's how she explained it! Similar to acupuncture! Thank you for clarifying. I have terrible short term memory and can't often repeat conversations as they were spoken.


----------



## Tihannah

Went to the barn this morning and had a short ride on Tess. She still seemed a little sore from the adjustment so we took it easy and kept the ride short. I hadn't ridden since Wednesday and felt kind of off today for some reason. Kinda tired for some reason too. I got super annoyed. I brought 2 bags of carrots with me and had a few left over from a previous bag. I only used a couple from the first bag to work with Tess on her stretching before our ride. After the ride I gave Tess a bath and probably spent at least 30 min giving her a good scrub down. When I get back to the barn, one of my bags of carrots is completely empty!! I knew exactly who it was and loudly voiced my annoyance at their disappearance. There is a girl there leasing the advanced eventer and she NEVER has anything! Constantly asks people to borrow this or borrow that. Her 6 year old daughter is constantly left unsupervised running around the barn while she rides, and her mother never corrects her when she's doing something inappropriate or unsafe - like walking into the middle of the arena while someone is having a lesson and asking if she can ride their horse. Or asking boarders for money even! She thinks it's cute and tells them her daughter is saving up to buy a horse.

Anyhow, the mom and a friend were just finishing up their ride when I took Tess back to the wash stall, so I have no doubt this little girl helped herself to my carrots to feed their horses. I have no doubt that her mom just stood there and let her do it too, because she never has treats for her horse. I was so ticked and made it clearly known without directly accusing them. The mom never said a word while I was ranting.

On a better note, on my way out to ride, my trainer was in between lessons, but passed by and told me that John said I was his favorite from the clinic.:loveshower: Me! The middle aged beginner with an 18yr old outta shape horse! Lol. I was so tickled. We have another clinician scheduled next month, and I know my trainer is expecting me to sign up. It's the same woman that came last month. She's coming for 2 days on the weekend this time, but I just didn't leave the last clinic feeling like I accomplished much of anything. She's also more expensive than John. I've talked to some of the other boarders and they all seem to have the same lackluster feel about it.
I know at my level, I can benefit from any/all instruction, but I feel like this clinician does better with more upper level riders and her fee often makes me feel like I wasted a lot of money. 

I have almost a month to decide and my trainer is trying to work out another date for John to come back in July or August. If he is coming back that soon, then I will likely forego this one and wait.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

If you don't fee like you're going to benefit don't go :/ John seems to work for you so stick to what works !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That is really irresponsible of the boarder to allow her child to be rambunctious and do whatever she pleases. Kids don't really understand cause and effect and need to be taught manners, respect and a certain amount of discipline. I dont mind helping people out but she needs to get her act together...I am not a fan of millennials. Drive me up the wall with lack of personal responsibility and respect towards others and their property. It also ticks me off to watch people let their kids do whatever they want. The kids at my barn are good because 

I wouldn't train with that clinician, don't waste your money on her. Yeah you can learn but do you want to learn what she has to teach? I think you'll get a lot more out of saving your money for somebody who knows what they're doing. Just because someone rides at a certain level doesn't mean they're good. When you described her attitude towards the thoroughbred and that thoroughbreds didn't like her strong seat, I just thought she's incompetent. Thoroughbreds or at least the ones I've known are perceptive but theyre not insanely sensitive, just less tolerant. She can ride something someone else has trained or ignores her blunt, unskilled aids but can't ride something that calls her out on it. That is NOT someone you want to learn to ride from. Yeah she might be able to teach you little "tricks" and how to do a movement but she's not going to teach you how to train a horse or improve a horse. I know a few trainers like that. Have ridden through Intermediare but imo aren't good riders because honestly they have no ability to ride the really nice-sensitive horses and often let their ego get in the way of learning to be a good rider/horseman. I wouldn't want to learn from a rider who lacks empathy, feel, tact, and timing. I've known several trainers like that, all ego, minimal ability. Can't train babies/young horses but thinks because of the level they ride at they're better than everyone else. All ego, no skill. Youd be throwing good money down the toilet.


----------



## whisperbaby22

This seems to be such a problem, other boarders filching stuff. There really is an entitlement mentality to some people.


----------



## Dehda01

Don't clinic with her if you didn't feel better after the last clinic. Not all trainers are good with all students on all levels. Spend money with trainers that help you. You need to work on the basics of the training pyramid. Solid forward, with good rhythm. No tricks. Just forward- every time you ask. Harder than it seems


----------



## Tazzie

I agree to not clinic with her... Just say no, you aren't interested in clinicing with her.

As for the chiro, ours does the whole horse, or at least has his hands on the whole horse. I usually tell him where her problem areas are, but he does head to tail. He'll start with her hips since they are usually the problem area for us. Then goes over her back, legs, head, etc. Ends with the hips again just to be sure any other adjustments didn't disturb what he'd fixed. After normal adjustments, she gets the next day off to recuperate. After really tough adjustments, she gets two days (per him). A good chiro is a good tool to have


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks all. I agree. If I pay that much to clinic with someone, I want to come away feeling like I learned something new or was given new tools in which to build on or a better understanding of how to work with my horse. And I honestly feel like I get more working with my regular trainer or our senior trainer and it costs me a fraction of the money.

Had a really good ride with Tess today and could really feel the difference since her adjustment. She seemed to be moving a lot easier and her hips were really swinging right from the get go. She was also easier to keep forward and moving and seemed to have a lot more spunk in her today than yesterday. We worked on leg yields, bending, and just maintaining the contact and she did really well. I am definitely going to follow up with this chiropractor next month!

We have a new lessee at the barn and she was the only one riding today. She is actually the other person half-leasing the TB I discussed. She adores him and finds him to be a safe, easy ride. Anyhow, during our conversation, I discovered that she also came from the previous H/J barn I was at. She said they recently lost another trainer who took most of the clients with her. We swapped stories and she was shocked by some of the things I told her. She was actually riding the horse I wanted to lease when I was there. And even told me that the owner tried to recruit her to be an asst trainer even though she doesn't have the knowledge or experience and only owned a horse for 6 months when she was 18. She's now 58 and just started taking lessons again a few years ago. She said she had to turn her down multiple times because she knew she didn't know enough to train anyone and did not want to be held responsible.

I'm really amazed that this barn is even still in business. Apparently, the owner thinks the problem is everyone else and not her despite going through countless trainers and never being able to keep a client in the past 5 years. I dealt with her for 2 months, and it was all I could take. She's rude, pushy, demanding, over-priced, uneducated, and will hire just about anyone with minimal horse knowledge to act as a trainer. She doesn't ASK you if you want to do something, she TELLS you, i.e. "Your going to do a lesson with so and so. It's $75." Her so called "lesson" horses are not for beginners, yet she will put anyone on them with ace and a standing martingale. There's obviously no guarantee with horses, but when a horse is labeled "dangerous" and has to be medicated before a ride, they should NOT be used for beginners or lessons!


----------



## Tihannah

When I got to the barn last night, they told me Tess was all the way at the back of the pasture, but saw my car pull in and immediately started walking towards the front. One of the girls remarked that she was jealous and asked how Tess could possibly know that was me or my car. I told her I didn't know, she was just a smart girl. 

We had a decent ride and worked on a couple things. Again, I think the adjustment made a big difference for her as her movement felt so much better and we managed to complete a couple left lead canter circle. After our ride I hosed her down and then let her hand graze awhile. When I took her back out to the pasture to release her, she wouldn't leave. She just stood there watching me walk away. She didn't move until I finally turned the corner of the barn and she couldn't see me anymore. It was like she didn't want me to leave her. :-(

I never wanted a mare, but I gotta tell you, this mare is something special. I feel like I have such a strong bond with her and her complete trust and its an amazing feeling. I want the absolute best for her and I feel like she knows it and gives me her all in return. There's a horse at my barn who's owner has had him for 12 years and she still can't catch him when she goes out to the pasture. They usually have to trick him into thinking its feeding time in order to get him to come in.

Tess has made owning my first horse so easy and enjoyable that sometimes I can't believe how lucky I am to have her. Below are just a few shots I got yesterday. 



We're always taking selfies! Lol She makes me feel like a kid again.


And grazing.


----------



## Dehda01

I love mares and prefer them as my own personal riding horses. My geldings are lovely but are goofballs, but my mares give me 110%++ when they are fully connected to me and would go through fire if need be.


----------



## whisperbaby22

It does amaze me that some people who have horses and really are into horses still do not think that they are smart! Of course Tess knows your car. And if she sometimes doesn't come right over, perhaps she's thinking, well there she is. I'll just let her come to me today.


----------



## Dehda01

When I boarded, my gelding knew what my truck sounded like and would be waiting at the end of the pasture of me and gallop all the way to the barn racing my truck. I asked the BM who said that he would pull himself out of the group of horses about 45 seconds before I pulled up through their very long driveway and he would WAIT, poised, for me. Sometimes he would be a stinker to catch...because that could be a fun game. But he ALWAYS was waiting for me and was always at the gate for me.


----------



## Tihannah

I always show up at the barn thinking today's the day Tess is gonna be like, "Oh man, here comes that woman again that always makes me work!" and head the other direction when she sees me coming. Lol. But so far it hasn't happened. There are days when she'll wait till I'm about 10 ft away before she'll start coming, but she never moves away. Ever. 

I grew up riding around mares that would rather see you drop dead than put a saddle on them. Lol. But they weren't my horses and often ridden by tons of different people who didn't have a clue about riding. No one ever groomed them or gave them any personal attention either. 

I was told before that once you earned a mare's trust and respect, she would give you 110% every time, but I'd never experienced it until Tess.


----------



## LoriF

Tihannah said:


> I was told before that once you earned a mare's trust and respect, she would give you 110% every time, but I'd never experienced it until Tess.


And that is why I love mares. I think it's 125%

That's one thing that I never do and I see a lot of other people do it. Ride the horse and then just put it back.
I'll rinse them down if they're sweaty and hang out with them eating grass until they're dry and then brush them down. Then, we'll go back to the pasture, take off the halter, give a little treat and a pat then walk away.


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson tonight with my regular trainer and Tess and I got our butts handed to us! We were both sweaty, panting messes by the end of it and I was really disappointed with myself, even though my trainer kept telling me I did good.

I've really established some terrible behavior with Tess as far as staying forward, in front of my, and consistency. When we ride alone, I let her win too much, and have become a pushover in the process. I'm slow with corrections and she takes full advantage of it. Then, like tonight, when we have a lesson, I'm killing myself to keep her forward, and she's wore out from 45 minutes of being asked to remain consistent. And this is 45 minutes with several walk breaks and minimal canter work.

In the beginning, I didn't want to push her, but we've been riding 4-5 days a week for 6 months now and today's lesson should not have been as hard as it was. But I am a failure at being consistent with her. Our rides are basically a warm up session and that's it and I'm defeating myself in the process. I feel like I have ADD in the saddle and I just jump to different exercises without actually getting anything good or consistent. Leg yields are blah. Pace is uneven. Bending is mediocre. And 20m circles may as well be an octagon. 

So yea...despite what my trainer said, I feel like I'm hitting a wall again. One step forward, two steps back right? :-/


----------



## tinaev

Have you ever taken Tess on a trail ride? I'm wondering if she may be more forward outside of an arena. She might like some new scenery and it could sort of give you guys a good mental break.

I'm thankful everyday that my boy is very forward. It was intimidating as a newbie but I've really grown to appreciate his willingness to move out. All we do is trails though, knowing his personality he would not make a good arena horse.


----------



## Dehda01

You can't fix a problem if you don't know what it is. You are out of the honeymoon stage now. Ask her to work, you can change the rules any time YOU want to- she will just ask you why? You just say because I said so set a goal for each ride and stick to it! Set a timer on your phone, or use equitrac training app... Which I personally love for helping my conditioning rides.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know how you feel :/ my old trainer handed it to me today.. She said we had improved but Roy was still winning and doing what he wants and not really caring about my aids... Ouch... 


You have good and bad days thoughts don't be to disheartened !


----------



## Tihannah

tinaev said:


> Have you ever taken Tess on a trail ride? I'm wondering if she may be more forward outside of an arena. She might like some new scenery and it could sort of give you guys a good mental break.
> 
> I'm thankful everyday that my boy is very forward. It was intimidating as a newbie but I've really grown to appreciate his willingness to move out. All we do is trails though, knowing his personality he would not make a good arena horse.


Not since our trial ride when I bought her. I don't have a trailer so Ive been talking about it with a couple girls at my barn, but we haven't been able to organize anything yet.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> You can't fix a problem if you don't know what it is. You are out of the honeymoon stage now. Ask her to work, you can change the rules any time YOU want to- she will just ask you why? You just say because I said so set a goal for each ride and stick to it! Set a timer on your phone, or use equitrac training app... Which I personally love for helping my conditioning rides.


Thanks! I've been looking for some riding apps for awhile now with no luck. Guess I was just searching under the wrong terms!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Is Tess kept in a pasture or a corral?


----------



## Tihannah

whisperbaby22 said:


> Is Tess kept in a pasture or a corral?


They're on summer schedule, so she's stalled during the day and pastured from dusk till dawn. No corral. I think its a 5 acre pasture.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Out here in the West a corral is anything from a 12 x 12 to the more spacious digs that my horse has. A 24 x 48 is considered luxurious, but they are all called corrals. Since she is out, it may or may not make any difference, but it is a good idea at any rate. The idea on trail riding is to make it fun for the horse, so the willingness to move forward is there. It's easy to do, but you have to be tuned into the horse to figure out what makes it fun for them. In general terms, I have usually let the horse set the pace, and I set the direction. Finding succulent grass to munch goes a long way to keeping things fun for the horse. This may work for Tess, or even bringing along some carrots and taking a break. Or getting off and walking for a ways. All things I do to keep a forward and happy trail horse.


----------



## Tihannah

I try to switch up where we ride quite a bit, but have no direct access to trails. She gets a little nervous in new areas. I've ridden her out in the pastures and she was on high alert and wanted to stay close to the other horse. She was forward, but only because she was tense and prepared to bolt at the first sign of danger.

I need her to be forward in work mode. She would prefer to just plod along, give me just enough, and then call it quits. My trainer pushes me to keep her forward, and when I finally get her in a nice rhythm, it feels incredible. It's just getting her there and keeping it.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, I can't help you there. The only thing I was thinking about was making it fun on the trail, and keeping it about work in the arena to sort of mix things up a bit for her.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> Had a lesson tonight with my regular trainer and Tess and I got our butts handed to us! We were both sweaty, panting messes by the end of it and I was really disappointed with myself, even though my trainer kept telling me I did good.
> 
> I've really established some terrible behavior with Tess as far as staying forward, in front of my, and consistency. When we ride alone, I let her win too much, and have become a pushover in the process. I'm slow with corrections and she takes full advantage of it. Then, like tonight, when we have a lesson, I'm killing myself to keep her forward, and she's wore out from 45 minutes of being asked to remain consistent. And this is 45 minutes with several walk breaks and minimal canter work.
> 
> In the beginning, I didn't want to push her, but we've been riding 4-5 days a week for 6 months now and today's lesson should not have been as hard as it was. But I am a failure at being consistent with her. Our rides are basically a warm up session and that's it and I'm defeating myself in the process. I feel like I have ADD in the saddle and I just jump to different exercises without actually getting anything good or consistent. Leg yields are blah. Pace is uneven. Bending is mediocre. And 20m circles may as well be an octagon.
> 
> So yea...despite what my trainer said, I feel like I'm hitting a wall again. One step forward, two steps back right? :-/


*breathe* take it one step at a time. Perhaps pick a few things in your ride that are absolutely the most important things to focus on and do that. For example that when you put your leg on, she responds promptly. Isolate things that you can manage and always go back to. 

Also don't look at what you're doing as mediocre or bad, think of it as today this is how it is and this is how I'm going to make it better or if you get really flustered while riding, go back to walk, focus on long-deep breaths and regroup. It's good that you're able to point out the circle wasn't right but it's important to think okay I have a symptom but what is the cause? and how can I fix that?

I understand how easy it is to get swept up in your mistakes but I find it more helpful to focus on what you did right and then also think about what you can improve on to make it better. And think of each ride as an opportunity. Okay I didn't get to do everything I wanted in this ride and I wasn't perfect but tomorrow is a new day and I'll have another chance to improve upon it. 

And yes it is. All of horsemanship and riding is going to have times of one step forward, two steps back but sometimes you have those rough areas then you jump five steps forward. It evens out and you do make progress. It's just not always like that. But you're doing great with Tess! Don't forget how far you've come since you first bought her.


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie. I have so many ups and downs. Some days I'm like, "Woooo! Look at how far we've come!" and other days I feel like we haven't accomplished much at all. After the clinic we had a few really good rides, and then things just kinda fell back into the same old stuff. It's like I will feel it and know its right or know it good, and then a week later, I feel completed unbalanced and uncoordinated. 

2 weeks ago, our canters were great and easy. Now they're a struggle again and I don't understand why. In my lesson, again and again, we ppracticed the left lead canter and I simply COULD NOT close that circle. Every...Single...Time she fell out and I couldn't turn her. My trainer gets on and gets it in the first try, though she admitted it was hard. In the end, she had to move barriers to close us in and block the side that she kept falling out of. We did it, but she had no choice but to make the turn. I felt like I was giving her everything I had with my outside aids and STILL could not keep her from falling out.

I can't tell you how many times she'd simply ignore my leg, and then 3-4 smacks from the whip. I smack her on her butt, but maybe that's just not doing it? Should I be smacking her side instead? I'm tired of legging and legging and legging just to keep her forward. It's exhausting. My trainer says I should only have to ask once. And quickly whack, whack, whack with the whip when she doesn't respond. I feel like she's almost as dead to the whip as she is to my leg.

We're flying to Colorado at the end of the month for 5 days to meet my guy's family. My trainer is going to put some rides in for me while I'm gone. She said she can ride 3 of the 5 days. I'm hoping she can correct some of my wrong while I'm gone. She's done it before in 10 minutes. Maybe with a few days of my trainer riding her, Tess will have a new respect for the leg, and then I just have to maintain it. :-/


----------



## Tihannah

Spent all day on the road yesterday driving my youngest two to stay with family for the summer, so couldn't wait to get to the barn this morning. In an effort to try and show some support, my guy decided to go with me and got some great video and pics for me. 

The terrible neighbor wasn't home so we got to ride in the pasture that I love. It was a great ride. Tess is a little nervous over there, so she's stays forward and on alert. Lol. It made her much easier to work with in getting round and on the contact. It made me think back about the upper level horses and how most need a certain amount of "hot" to do well. I didn't understand it before, but after today, I kind of do. Because although Tess was nervous and a little jumpy, I was able to keep it under control and make her listen, but I didn't have to push to get what I was asking. It was almost like she was thinking, "Okay, we have to work, and I wanna get outta here, so I'm gonna pay attention and listen so we can get this over with!" Lol. I know it's not ideal, and I want her to be able to work and listen in any situation, but it gave me the extra oomph I needed to work on things we needed to work on.

Going back and watching the video, I'm so happy with the way Tess has changed over the last 6 months. She is really coming along nicely as far as getting into shape and building muscle and I feel like patting myself on the back for working so hard to bring her back. When I look at video from when I first got her to now, she looks almost like a different horse.

While I was tacking up, my trainer came over to chat with us. Things have been much better with her since the clinic. I told her how I felt about our ride the other day and have felt off lately. She said, "Some days you have good rides, and sometimes you have bad rides. Doesn't matter. What matters is that you ENJOY the ride." I kept that with me when I got in the saddle and Tess and I had a fantastic ride. 

I LOVE this pic of her.


My guy was getting creative with the shots. 




Had to introduce Tess to the big, scary trash cans trying to eat us.


----------



## whisperbaby22

She really does look great.


----------



## Tihannah

Just another video diary to add to my collection from our ride yesterday. I see a hundred things wrong - hands, legs, seat, too much weight in my reins, my posting is still ugly as all get out, but I will just continue to try harder! It's all about the journey right?

Find me where the wild things are...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I see a rider who is way to hard on herself. You looked fantastic in that video.


----------



## Dehda01

You are improving. The videos show it. With time and experience you will get better. Remember, a great many "horse people" rarely ride... So you are getting ahead of the curve. Keep at it and you will earn your spurs eventually. 

Have you ever ridden her bareback? I like to toss that in occasionally to help teach feel and an encouraging seat. It can be a bit "interesting" with the friesian trot, but even walking bareback can be educating. A bareback pad can help if you are nervous. I make myself ride bareback every once and a while to keep myself honest and break my babies bareback... So was just bareback again for the last week on my greenie. It can be enlightening. 

I had a very good instructor many years ago that made all of her students have either a longing or bareback lessons at least once a month to focus on the seat rather than the horse.


----------



## Tihannah

I haven't, though I've thought about it. I've spoken to my trainer about doing some lessons on the lunge line or without stirrups. I think I really need it and it would help me a lot in establishing a better seat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You are so gentle with your riding


----------



## whisperbaby22

Well I couldn't see to much of the video, due to computer. But if you want to judge a rider, look at the horse. On the trail I see all kinds of stuff that would be considered bad riding, but the horse is moving naturally, which is what you want on the trail. Go back and look at the video again and just watch Tess. You are both still learning of course, but just the few seconds I could watch show a horse moving well.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> You are so gentle with your riding


I am?? Lol. I always feel like I'm using too much hands. I have a problem pulling back in the canter without meaning too, but her motion is so big, that I have trouble keeping them down and still while maintaining contact. I think to much when I ride and will let one thing go while I'm trying to fix something else.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're doing a lot better with her. Yes ideally you want more lift through the withers and out of the base of the neck to get more back engagement and throughness but you're doing well. The basics are well instilled and you've made huge improvements together. She seems to be a lot more understanding of the aids, more receptive, and seems more confident in what is being asked. All wonderful things, plus she looks happy.

Be proud of where you are and what you're doing. You're doing good things


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> You're doing a lot better with her. Yes ideally you want more lift through the withers and out of the base of the neck to get more back engagement and throughness but you're doing well. The basics are well instilled and you've made huge improvements together. She seems to be a lot more understanding of the aids, more receptive, and seems more confident in what is being asked. All wonderful things, plus she looks happy.
> 
> Be proud of where you are and what you're doing. You're doing good things


Yes, and I can definitely feel that when I ride. Like I'm CLOSE, just not all the way there yet. My biggest struggle is how I ask for and maintain more engagement and throughness, without just simply get a faster trot. How do I keep her engaged and working from behind?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Where you at is the first step which is good. 

Even with Dante and his lightning legs (when he's well), he can easily get too quick which is why I use a lot of half halts in my core and seat and leg to bring him back so I can maintain the swing over his back, rather than just speed and can get him to sit that way so he doesn't get on the forehand and duck behind the contact and avoid being through.

But with that it's maintaining the impulsion through lateral movements, transitions and that it doesn't change. It takes a lot more organization but it's always going back to saying first I need the energy from your hind end and always the feeling of them stepping up into your hand, then you can half halt, use laterals to improve engagement and make them a greater degree of through or use themselves to a greater degree. Keeping engagement is kinda that balance between maintaining the forward engine and half halts and keeping that energy within yourself if that makes sense? And also enough bend but you always need them in the outside rein, you should be able to pet them with the inside rein and still steer or turn or do a shoulder in. It doesn't mean you ride like that the whole time but you should be able to control the shoulder and bend between your outside rein and inside leg. 

But it comes from keeping energy generated from the hind end, channeling through your body and kind of like for a second you put a kink in the hose to redirect the energy or get their attention.

For example for a canter transition I half halt my outside rein a little low twice, position and let my leg go back a little bit and there it is. I don't have to pump or drive, just expect and it's there. It's hard to explain and I apologize if I'm not very good at filling in the blanks between what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## Tihannah

I really thought about this a lot last night and was going back through some of our videos from the past 6 months. This is from Dec 5th, the day she arrived, when my trainer gave her the test ride for the vet. I couldn't see it then, but can definitely see now just how out of shape she was. She has weight on her, but no muscle, and CLEARLY does not understand contact or what my trainer is asking. Its kinda long, so feel free to skip through. Even then, my trainer had a hard time getting her to canter.






Then I started thinking about the clinic when I had John ride her and then my last lesson when my trainer got on. Same with me, both had a hard time keeping her in a left lead canter for more than a few strides, and John noted that something was off in the left hind end. Since then, I've had the chiro come out, and though she seems a lot better, she still struggles on that left lead.

I watched my video from Sunday of her canter several times, and to me, it looks like she is struggling and trying to throw her weight forward when she canters. She's naturally uphill, so I can't imagine this is easy for her. In my mind, there's no reason she shouldn't be able to hold a canter, no matter how ugly, unless she's in pain? So it's possible the issue is more than what I'm thinking. Maybe she's in pain and simply just giving me what she can. So...first thing this morning I called my vet to discuss it with him. He's coming out to the barn tomorrow to examine her and do some x-rays. He thinks it's likely her age, being brought back into work, and arthritis in her hocks and we can talk about options. He's HOPING it's not a stifle issue, but said we will discuss that only if we come to that road. :-( 

He is going to email me the x-rays and call to discuss once all is done. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Good catch, yeah I see her stomping that opposite front foot at the trot ever so slightly, so it could be stiffness in the hock or stifle. 

I hope he gets those xrays to you soon


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hey,

Sorry I had a question maybe you can answer since I know you watch Your riding success like I do and I was wondering if you knew why they move their hands so much ?


----------



## Dehda01

Once you rule out hocks and stifles... The canter is very difficult for many friesians. And they need work with it. I have often had to put a horse on the life to really school it. My Arabs are the same way, their gait of choice is the trot. They have to work to have a quality canter. My greenie ( and honestly basically all my other horses at some point in their careers) have had to have been put on the lunge line with Vienna reins and we had to focus on having a quality canter. In the beginning it might be 1/4 to 1/2 circles. And then we work to doing a full circle. And then 2 and then 3... And so on. 

My greenie right now can't canter a full circle under saddle right now. CANT. But she is 8 rides undersaddle. I won't ask her to until she can canter multiple circles on the lunge, softly on the bit without a person interfering with her. Then I will add my weight to the mix. 

My really broke Arab mare has weak stifles, so if she gets time off, we have to restrengthen her and fix her canter all over again.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry I had a question maybe you can answer since I know you watch Your riding success like I do and I was wondering if you knew why they move their hands so much ?


Not sure if I know what you mean? I guess if you're watching from the helmet cam, it appears that they are? I know she has a video about steady hands where she demonstrates how she can hold a glass of water while riding.


----------



## Tihannah

It was not good news... :-( Its her stifle. He said its called the Upper Fixated Patella? We didn't even have to do x-rays. He did the the flexion tests, but was kinda surprised when he saw no change in movement afterwards. He said that if it were her hocks and she needed injections, we would have seen a change after the flexion tests. That's when he checked the stifles. Her right hind end stiffles pops right out with every step. He placed my hand on both the left, then the right. It pops out so hard, it almost bumps my hand right off her leg, and its definitely the source of her pain and difficulty with the canter. Her left side, both hock and stifle were absolutely fine, he said.

Unfortunately, he said he didn't do a lot of work with older horses and stifles and wasn't sure of the best way to approach this. While I was standing there, he called and left a message with the equine vet at LSU and is hoping he can give us some hopeful answers. As of now, he said I shouldn't ride her until we can figure something out. He is going to do some research and give me a call when he hears from the vet at LSU. :-(

If anyone here has dealt with this, I would love to hear some suggestions...


----------



## Dehda01

I have dealt with this with a young horse and my vet at that point recommended hillwork, cavelettis and strengthening. Rest was not good.


----------



## Dehda01

My older mare got it while in foal. It isn't uncommon with horses with straighter hind leg conformation. Get a second opinion. Talk with an expert. Splitting surgery can be done in worst case scenarios. But fitting up is often the recommendation.


----------



## Dehda01

This mare gets weak and has difficulty with the canter when she gets time off. But if a cantering machine when fitted. But she would be so bad as to drag a back leg when it would lock on her.


----------



## Dehda01

Physical Therapy for Stifle Problems in Horses (AAEP 2011) | TheHorse.com

AEC Client Education Library - Upward Patellar Fixation

http://horse-n-hound-pt.com/articles/part-i-iufp-optp.pdf


----------



## Tihannah

He did mention doing pole work with her and getting her to lift that hind leg as much as possible. I have seen her drag that hind leg quite a bit in videos. He just asked me to hold off riding until he can speak with the vet at LSU who specializes in this kind of thing. He also mentioned continuing working with my chiro that does the laser acupuncture.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree. From what I've seen/experienced horses with a stifle issue get worse with time off vs better. For Dante we put him on estrone (steroid) to help strengthen the muscle surrounding his stifles but he was a youngster, still growing. Canter work was encouraged cavaletti, lunging, cantering, etc. But I agree to get a 2nd opinion depending on what is causing her stifle issue. And see what they say. I also know a mare who had her stifle injected and that helped her out a lot.


----------



## Dehda01

No, my mare and my gelding literally dragged their legs when their patella stuck. My mare only when she was heavily in foal, because she was not ever as bad. My gelding was much worse as a yearling. He did it worse during growth spurts and when I let him get unfit. He HAD to be kept fit. I sold him to a person who was not going to expect him to be an athlete like my horses are. but was going to be able to keep him in solid work and he is happy being a kids horse now. But he needs to be in solid work. 

I am just conscience of conditioning with my mare. She does not have an official locking stifle unless out of work and weak. The muscles atrophy on her when out of work. And her canter suffers because of it. When fit she is a GD machine. We rode 45 miles last week.


----------



## Tihannah

It's not locking, but popping out? You can feel and see it happen when she bends her knee. He talked about different treatments, but said he would rather consult with the vet at the University. He said he will call me as soon as he hears back from him.

I've kept her consistently worked since I got her. I rode her last night and she did really well, even with left lead canter. She did so well that I almost canceled my appt this morning and thought maybe I just needed to get a few more chiro treatments. I'm glad I didn't though. I will update as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Dehda01

It pops out after it sticks. Rather than the smooth motion that a horse normally should have. It is a delayed release of the patella.


----------



## whisperbaby22

What I am dealing with is higher up, and I have always been told that he has weak stifles, but the vet and chiro both say that working the horse is the best treatment. My problem is in the off hip, and it puts so much pressure on the near fore that he has blown through 5 abcesses, and I have to start all over. But even so, things are getting better, so hang in there. I'm sure you will be able to figure this out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I hope you get some info on your next move.


----------



## Tihannah

I am still waiting to hear back from the vet. He said it could be 8pm before he heard from the university. I told him it didn't matter what time. I had to rush back to work after meeting him at the barn and had very little time to research, but I did speak with the woman from healthy equine therapy to find out about the device they used.

It's called Electro Equiscope Therapy. The lady I spoke with on the phone sounded a bit like a salesman, so it was a bit of a deterrent. She couldn't really give me any vet or client referrals for successful cases, but directed me to their website for more info. She said they perform it in a 3 day session for $150 per session, so $450 total and then reassess in 30 days to see if more treatment is needed. I told her I would wait to hear back from the vet and let her know.
intellbio

I also texted the chiropractor that came out because she uses a similar device. She said that it does help stifle injuries, but needs to also be done in several sessions close together. She said she would do some checking and get back with me on the best way to handle it. I'm going to continue to read up on as much as I can online. Thank you @Dehda01 for the links. I just got home from work so I will look into them. I did see something on stifle injections, so I will look into that as well.

I've ridden Tess consistently for the past 6 months, and I can't help but think that this could be the source of a lot of our issues - not being able to keep her forward, tiring quickly, difficulty in the turns, and not holding the canter. I've read other forum threads where people described the same behaviors and movements as Tess caused by stifle issues. I just pray that this is something manageable that as long as I keep her active and working we can handle and continue to grow. :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not sure if this will help you 

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/28662/physical-therapy-for-stifle-problems-in-horses-aaep-2011 

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/19792/sticky-stifles


http://www.thehorse.com/articles/12421/stifle-problems


----------



## Dehda01

Just riding wasn't enough. Mindful working with the stifles was required. Stretches. Pushing to condition. Cavelettis, hills. Cher could be trotted all year round but if I did not force her to engage properly and used her rearend properly and force her to canter properly she would peter out. And she is a mild case. A friend of mine did need to do estrone injections on top of exercises with her friesian. Her horse was lovely but had a very straight back leg. Special shoes too, I think a raised heel, but I forget now. she also needed to constantly be schooling the canter. Cantering friesians can be hard for some lines.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was reading I think they use raised wedge heels ?


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you, Raina. I read through all of those, one was one Dehda posted as well. From what I can tell, it's happened from her becoming a pasture puff for a year and a half. Sh had almost no muscle when she came to me and everything described in several articles seems to be the cause of it. The good news is that it seems Dehda is also correct about getting her conditioned. She is in a lot better shape than when she came to me, but we still have a lot of room to go yet. So I'm hopeful that with continued exercise and muscle building, this too will improve.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Just riding wasn't enough. Mindful working with the stifles was required. Stretches. Pushing to condition. Cavelettis, hills. Cher could be trotted all year round but if I did not force her to engage properly and used her rearend properly and force her to canter properly she would peter out. And she is a mild case. A friend of mine did need to do estrone injections on top of exercises with her friesian. Her horse was lovely but had a very straight back leg. Special shoes too, I think a raised heel, but I forget now. she also needed to constantly be schooling the canter. Cantering friesians can be hard for some lines.


I do several stretching exercises with her before every ride and noticed improvement after the last chiro visit. I don't, however, have hills to work her on. :-( We do have plenty of trot poles and cavalettis. I've only worked her on those a few times, but I can definitely do more. I've always kept canter work at a minimal. So you think I should incorporate more in our rides?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Do you do any backing up ? I can't remember if that was an exercise relating to stifle lock.. I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## Rainaisabelle

http://www.spinalvet.com.au/downloads/stifle-lock .pdf

Exercise definitely helps


----------



## Dehda01

I think that a second opinion with a vet that can evaluate her in person would be excellent. I am a vet tech and have some ideas for you, but they get trumped by the experts who get to see and touch in person

I am happy to share what worked with horses I have worked with and owned after that.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Do you do any backing up ? I can't remember if that was an exercise relating to stifle lock.. I'm pretty sure it is


Since the chiro that came out in Feb we do 20 steps backing up before every ride. Also poll stretches and 9 turns on each side to get the hind legs properly stepping under. In cross ties, we do back lifts and leg stretches.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> I think that a second opinion with a vet that can evaluate her in person would be excellent. I am a vet tech and have some ideas for you, but they get trumped by the experts who get to see and touch in person
> 
> I am happy to share what worked with horses I have worked with and owned after that.


I'm just not ready to seek out another vet yet. He hasn't diagnosed her wrong, he just admittedly is not sure about proper treatment, which is why he reached out to a more experienced vet from the university. LSU is the top of line in our area for equine research and where all horses around here are sent for the best treatment. I will wait to hear back and see what kind of information he receives from them first.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Well sounds like you're doing the right things  hopefully you get answers


----------



## Dehda01

It isn't that he diagnosed her wrong, just that he isn't a stifle expert. The articles I linked are typical protocols, but a lameness specialist would put her somewhere on the scale and give you a rehab plan before you need to consider further steps. It just sounds like this is not his specialty. I recommend you see a veterinarian who specializes in lameness and rehab.


----------



## Tihannah

The vet just called. He finally spoke the guy at LSU. He recommended that to start, we needed to perform a diagnostic block of the joint and nerves and perform an ultrasound so that we could see exactly what was causing it, and from there determine treatment.

My vet wants me to take her to LSU and have them perform the diagnostics. It's 2 hours away and I don't have a trailer. :-( So now he is calling a colleague who is the on site vet during the Winter Classics here (big H/J event) and seeing if he would be willing to take a look.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's some heavy stuff :/


----------



## Tihannah

I haven't called the other vet yet to schedule an appt because my vet said that even though he's more experienced, he doesn't have the diagnostic equipment that LSU has either. So instead I called LSU to see what the initial cost would be IF I could figure out a way to get her down there.

They said for the office visit, sedation, diagnostic block, ultra sound, and lameness exam, it would be $350-$400 minimum. And this isn't taking into account anything else they MAY need to do, OR treatment once they determine the cause. I would likely need to to cover gas and meals for anyone at my barn kind enough to make the 2hr trip with me in their truck and trailer too.

Feeling a bit overwhelmed right now...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> I haven't called the other vet yet to schedule an appt because my vet said that even though he's more experienced, he doesn't have the diagnostic equipment that LSU has either. So instead I called LSU to see what the initial cost would be IF I could figure out a way to get her down there.
> 
> They said for the office visit, sedation, diagnostic block, ultra sound, and lameness exam, it would be $350-$400 minimum. And this isn't taking into account anything else they MAY need to do, OR treatment once they determine the cause. I would likely need to to cover gas and meals for anyone at my barn kind enough to make the 2hr trip with me in their truck and trailer too.
> 
> Feeling a bit overwhelmed right now...



Seems to be the month when things go wrong :/ 

If you need help there's always a go fund :/ I'm here for you


----------



## 4horses

Hi all,

Knightrider referred me to this thread regarding my horse. My mare has had soundness issues since age two. She is 11 yrs old now. Her issues are related to the canter. She crow hops, bucks and cross canters. I've had three vets look at her. One injected both stifles, the next vet injected her SI joint, the next vet told me to take her to the university and get a nuclear scan for $1000. Another vet said a nuclear scan would not show anything and I would be wasting my money. X rays of both hinds were normal. 

What I have noticed is that she gets better the harder I work her. Every year I go camping with knight rider and by the time the week is up she can canter again. Riding several miles for about three hours a day seems to do the trick. The problem is sticking to it. I'm not that motivated of a rider. I have other horses to exercise as well. I was supposed to ride this afternoon, but it is pouring down rain and I have a sinus headache... 

I'm going to need to figure out the minimum requirement of exercise she needs a week to stay sound. Would it be better to trail ride twice a week for three hours and twice a week of 30 minutes of arena work? Or is it better to do 20 minutes of trot work every day? 

Unfortunately I don't have a good vet to work with. The one vet I used was afraid to do blocks on her. Yes my horse can be a brat about needles but she isn't that bad! The other vet charges $350 an hour just for the exam not including blocks... I don't trust any of the vets I have used. 

Since exercise clearly improves her issues that is what I want to focus on. I have nothing to lose at this point. I'm not convinced this is stifles... She does fling her head when asked to trot and she is very sensitive to the riders weight. A slow trot appears to be difficult for her and she only does lateral movements in one direction. She likes going to the left but doesn't like bending to the right. But she is a very opinionated horse which makes it difficult to say how much is personality vs physical issues. I know circles and arena work are not something she enjoys. She is much happier on the trail and going in a straight line. I think circles make her sore. 

She can buck really hard when she is sore. I'm very careful about not cantering if she seems at all off. Sometimes I can feel a hitch in her step even at the walk.


----------



## Tihannah

Just got back from a long weekend in Colorado and had so much fun. It really is a beautiful state. Thought about Tess all weekend and the current situation. I stopped by the barn on Thursday before we left and discussed it with my trainer. She felt my vet was making it bigger than it was and I definitely needed to keep Tess working. 

Before I came, there were cards and flyers left for a new equine vet that just moved into the area from Folsom, LA. Folsom is basically horse country with a lot of high end barns and really nice horses. I gave him a call today and he was VERY familiar with treating the stifle and we had a long phone discussion regarding her symptoms and ways to tackle this.

He said from the sounds of it, this is definitely related to her time off and losing a lot of muscle. He would like to do an x-ray, although I've been told an x-ray would not reveal much, he believes it will reveal the extent of the injury. He also reiterated, like @Dehda01, that most cases just need a firm rehabilitation plan. He also spoke extensively about stifle injections and blistering. He said he has done the blistering procedure many times and it has always been successful and almost an instant fix, but he likes to do it as a last option. He said he would like to assess her first to determine the best route. We spoke about him coming out on Saturday.

I thought about this a lot during my trip and thinking back, I remember how difficult it was to get her to canter when I first got her. When I watch the video of my trainer riding her, I can see her right hind leg dragging a bit in the trot. She definitely moves a lot easier now and does not hesitate at all when asked for the canter. I rode her this morning in the large fenced pasture and I found that on the left lead, as long as I stayed on the rail and did not turn her in circles, she could hold the canter easily.

Also, when my vet came out to examine her, she was brought straight from her stall. No stretches, bending, or loosening up. The sticking was very noticeable. Yesterday my trainer rode her and really got her bending and working from behind and said she did well. Today we did our stretches before riding and when I place my hand on her stifle and asked her to move, it didn't stick or pop, but moved smoothly. I checked again after our ride and nothing. All felt normal. So I can't help but believe that she simply needs more time to get stronger.

The vet I spoke with said that depending on what he saw, he would likely change our riding regimen. Avoid working in circles, and build her strength on straight lines, hills, poles, & cavalettis and then reassess in 60 days. Or consider the injections or blistering. He assured me that stifle issues were usually not as bad as my vet was making it out to be and a trip to the university was unnecessary and expensive. He also reiterated that I needed to keep her working.

This makes me feel a whole lot better about the whole thing. Before I left for Colorado, I called LSU and had them send me over a detailed quote for services to haul her over. On the phone she told me $350-400. The invoice I received? Over $600!:???: And this was just for the block, ultra sound, and lameness exam. No treatment whatsoever.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Beautiful, both of you! Now, just teach the horse to smile big and bright like you? That would be a very charming photograph. Hehe.. Seriously though, gorgeous!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ouch $600 without treatment eep! Have a look at marike de Jong she's really good she has a program about straightness training we use it on Roy  

Most things can be rehabbed It's just about building muscle to compensate. Roy has something going on with his hip so we do a lot of strengthening exercises to help compensate for it + he had injections


----------



## Tihannah

Tonight was definitely an interesting ride! 

We started out in the same fenced pasture that we've been working in. She was huffy and looky before we even got inside. Once in the saddle we did 2 laps around trying to get her comfortable and she seemed to be doing well, so we changed directions and suddenly, we must've transported into a difference time-space millineum, because she suddenly freaked out and the pasture was filled with big hairy beasts trying to eat us from every side! It was NUTS! She was snorting and huffing and tried to bolt with me a couple times with no obvious provocation at all! 

At one point, I simply got out of the saddle and tried to hand walk her around the pasture to show her that everything was fine and she almost ran me over a couple times which bought her some sharp corrections. After about 15 minutes, I gave up and took her back near the barn and into the covered arena. Once in the covered arena, she calmed a little, but was still looky and trying to jump at nothing. We fought it out for about 10-15 minutes before I was finally successful in getting her working and paying attention to me.

I couldn't believe her behavior. She was acting more like a 4 yr old than an 18 yr old, and her stifle didn't seem to bother her one bit! We even did 2 full canter laps around the arena with no problem. I again checked her before our ride, after the stretches and after our ride and it wasn't locking at all. I'm now really on the fence about what to do. My trainer seems to think that if I just continue doing what I'm doing and working her, she will continue to get better and stronger. There's no doubt there's been significant improvement since I got her. I just wonder if I'm doing enough, or just keeping her in pain and should take extra measures? 

As far as her behavior today, the only thing I could figure is that she HAS to be in season, even though I've never seen her act this erratic! She was even more spooky than she'd been during the mock show! And maybe its because she's stronger and healthier now? Who knows?? But now I'm seriously considering a mare supplement to help get this under control.

The only good thing about her behavior is that she was so souped up, that it didn't take anything to keep her forward and bending. When I could keep her attention on me, she was lovely and on the contact. I wish I could get her to be like this without the craziness!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think you're doing everything you can, the only real thing you can do is be proactive. Find out what the issue is and then build from there


----------



## Dehda01

How much turnout is she getting, have you not been riding her as much? what is she eating? If you suddenly aren't working her as hard and still as feeding her as much, she is going to have energy she needs to get out. If you aren't comfortable riding it out, you need to lunge or free lunge the energy out before you ride her. With her stifle you don't want small circles, but you also don't want you getting hurt, so you must choose. I would have personally put her behind on a lunge line and side reins and made her work BIG circles (walking to make the 30m circle EVEN BIGGER) or free lunged her in the indoor if you have one available to you until she found her brain again and then gone back to work. Don't blame her hormones. She has dealt with them for a long time, and you have worked with her through heats before. Most mares can control their hormones just like we can. 

It sounds more like excited feeling good horse. And for all you know a fix or coyote marked the field the morning before. Work the horse you have, use the tools you have available. Sometimes horses are naughty and you must remind them to be good. They are not robots.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> How much turnout is she getting, have you not been riding her as much? what is she eating? If you suddenly aren't working her as hard and still as feeding her as much, she is going to have energy she needs to get out. If you aren't comfortable riding it out, you need to lunge or free lunge the energy out before you ride her. With her stifle you don't want small circles, but you also don't want you getting hurt, so you must choose. I would have personally put her behind on a lunge line and side reins and made her work BIG circles (walking to make the 30m circle EVEN BIGGER) or free lunged her in the indoor if you have one available to you until she found her brain again and then gone back to work. Don't blame her hormones. She has dealt with them for a long time, and you have worked with her through heats before. Most mares can control their hormones just like we can.
> 
> It sounds more like excited feeling good horse. And for all you know a fix or coyote marked the field the morning before. Work the horse you have, use the tools you have available. Sometimes horses are naughty and you must remind them to be good. They are not robots.


She's turned out from about 4-5pm until 7-8am in the morning, and I haven't changed anything in her feed. I still ride consistently 4-5 days a week, but I did not ride her for 6 days due to going to Colorado, but... my trainer rode her Tuesday and I rode her Wednesday with no problems in the same area. She was a little looky and snorting, but nothing NEAR as bad as she was last night. I mean she was snorting like a bull at one point. And it was odd because I rode her around the arena twice and it wasn't until I changed directions that she started acting all crazy. There was literally NOTHING there that should've provoked it. The neighbor wasn't home, no one else was riding, and very little cars were passing by, but she was looking in all directions like there was something coming at us from every side.

The only reason I got off is because she always seems calmer when I'm on the ground and leading her. It feels like she's looking for me to guide her. But when I'm in the saddle, I feel like she's just trying to save us both from whatever is spooking her if that makes sense. I felt like the behavior was ridiculous though and really out of character for her in areas that she'd been worked many times - same as the dressage arena during the show.

I do wonder if her hormonal senses aren't heightened not just because she's in season, but because she's a lot more healthy and fit than she was when I got her. When I got her, she had no muscle, a stiff poll, a rib out, and a hip locked in extension. Her whole form, the way she stands and moves are both significantly better than when she first arrived.

I can't lie though and say I don't somewhat enjoy the some of the "hotness" and the feel of a horse with more spirit and go under me. I just need her brain to even out.


----------



## Dehda01

Sounds like less work last week while you were in Colorado. 

I feel people allow mares to get away with behavior and blame it on hormones. Most of the time it is just a horse being naughty and feeling fresh. 95% of mares can handle their hormones just fine, as long as they aren't peeing on themselves and their ovaries aren't causing them pain. 

It really sounds like she is just on the muscle. I find my horses need a good run every once and a while. If they aren't doing it in the field, I need to force the issue.


----------



## Tihannah

We had a better ride tonight but it was more of the same behavior. We worked in the dressage arena this time and she was certain the letter C was going to attack us at any moment. Every time we got near it, she'd try to veer off and I'd have to fight to keep her on the rail. I held my ground though, and pushed her through it. 

Trying to work her in this state was both easy and hard at the same time. Easy because I didn't have to work at all to keep her forward and pushing from behind. She felt like a powerhouse and it was easier to keep a light contact and guide her with my seat and legs. The hard part was getting her to maintain it. Every time we started going good, she snort and veer off course or direction and I'd lose the contact and have to pull her back together.

I think it also helped to have my trainer ride her while I was gone. She has been very responsive to my seat and legs and I've only had to ask once for a trot, unlike before where I had to ask 2 or 3 times. Its been really nice. I'm not convinced that this is all just pent up energy since I've seen it before when she was likely in season as well, but I think being in a lot better shape is probably contributing to it being more heightened than before.

In addition to all this, I think I've finally found my positioning in the saddle. I've always had the tendency to lean forward or sit in a more relaxed posture or draw my legs up. The last couple rides I've really focused on sitting up tall with my shoulders back and keeping my legs long and I've really felt a difference in the response from Tess. Keeping it together while posting is another story, but I think I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> We had a better ride tonight but it was more of the same behavior. We worked in the dressage arena this time and she was certain the letter C was going to attack us at any moment. Every time we got near it, she'd try to veer off and I'd have to fight to keep her on the rail. I held my ground though, and pushed her through it.
> 
> Trying to work her in this state was both easy and hard at the same time. Easy because I didn't have to work at all to keep her forward and pushing from behind. She felt like a powerhouse and it was easier to keep a light contact and guide her with my seat and legs. The hard part was getting her to maintain it. Every time we started going good, she snort and veer off course or direction and I'd lose the contact and have to pull her back together.
> 
> I think it also helped to have my trainer ride her while I was gone. She has been very responsive to my seat and legs and I've only had to ask once for a trot, unlike before where I had to ask 2 or 3 times. Its been really nice. I'm not convinced that this is all just pent up energy since I've seen it before when she was likely in season as well, but I think being in a lot better shape is probably contributing to it being more heightened than before.
> 
> In addition to all this, I think I've finally found my positioning in the saddle. I've always had the tendency to lean forward or sit in a more relaxed posture or draw my legs up. The last couple rides I've really focused on sitting up tall with my shoulders back and keeping my legs long and I've really felt a difference in the response from Tess. Keeping it together while posting is another story, but I think I'm moving in the right direction.


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dehda01

I am glad you are having a better ride, but still think you are giving her an excuse she doesn't deserve. It doesn't matter if she is in heat ... They do that once a month for a few days... Or if she is feeling good... Great... We want them feeling good.... They can have bad days... You can have bad days... If it happens more than 3 rides in a row, then you need to reevaluate what is going on. 

The end result is that they are horses, and you have to ride the horse you have when you pull it out of the stall,or pasture. If she is so pepped up before your ride, you aren't comfortable riding her... Lunge her or free lunge her until you are comfortable. I have two horses I typically lunge before I climb on to check where their brain is before I strap my selves onto their back. That is ok. I always maybe sure that they are worked consistently before I climb on them so I can stay alive. I ride young vigorous green horses. A tired horse is a good horse.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It takes practice to learn to organize that kind of mentality and energy. When she's like that it's very important not to feed into it and stay calm and encouraging but also offer guidance and redirect that energy towards something so they're thinking and busy. Some people have a type that suits them best or what they ride best. To me it sounds like a focus issue and learning to ride through it. But I agree lunging her beforehand is probably the best thing to do in this situation and make her focus on you first. So no galloping around but listening and doing as asked. Listening is SO important when a horse is up, when they're doing all that stuff, they're not listening. They're paying attention to everything but you.

But on the upside it sounds like there are alot of upsides to this change and that you're doing well. 

When a horse is "up" they don't need "something" to spook at, they'll find something. Dante is very spooky but he's very manageable and you can ride him through it because we've trained him to listen and focus and to trust the rider over just reacting, if he was allowed to react when he was scared I'm sure he'd spook at everything because then the horse feels their fear is validated. 

We haven't stopped things 100% and you cant stop everything but we've made it so I can ride Dante around the arena without exhaling and we're galloping side ways or he sees someone on the side of the arena and rears up, doesn't do that anymore. When it happens it's riding through the situation calmly, safely and redirecting the energy and focus into something like laterals and half halts, so their mind isn't on everything but what they're doing. I don't mean to make light of the situation, it's not easy to ride through but for a tip pay attention to the ears, that will tell you where the horse's attention and mind is. It's as important to listen to the horse as it is that the horse listens to you.

But lunging first would probably help with most of this and maybe trying to find why she had this sudden onset and change in behavior? Did anything in her diet change?


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd - No changes in diet or supplements, which is why I think she's in season and just being over sensitive. I mean the letter "C" in the arena?? C'mon now! But B, F, & M are fine. Lol. I'm not great at the half halts yet and when we get to the area that she's spooking at, I have the tendency to brace and hold to keep her on course instead of half halting. She will literally try to run sideways past it. I also use verbal cues, like "Aaah!" right before she tries it and that helps, but I still feel like I'm holding her.

I didn't ride this weekend at all because of weather and having to go out of town yesterday, but I'm hoping tonight will be better. These episodes usually only last a few days.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Navigator used to get super spooky about random things the way you're descibing your mare to, and for him it was just an evasive maneuver to not have to work as hard. He also used to get to the point where he would be so spookt that I would have to get off and walk him past things, which was super frustrating! 

What had helped us immensely is that now, before I even get on and ride, I take a look at the arena and see if there's anything unusual that he might want to look at or be spooky about. I note it in my mind and after that when I get on I don't pay a single bit of attention to those things. I've found that the more I completely ignore and look the other way from something the less Nav even wants to look at it. Even things like large tarp signs flapping in the wind or recently even cows, which used to spend him spinning and snorting, now we can pass by them and while he will still give a pretty good look, he no longer spooks. 

If she is actually spooking because she is afraid and needs confidence this may work for you, but if she's trying to get out of work and spooking to evade then it might not as much. I think I remember reading somewhere that if you can keep your horse on a but of a shoulder-fore/shoulder-in around things they might want to spook at, it helps because then they're unable to see whatever is outside the ring for them to spook at. 

I wrote too much, but maybe something here will be helpful!


----------



## Tihannah

Well, I have to admit... @Dehda01 was right. She was playin me! Lol. She tried to pull that stunt again today! We rode in the open pasture first and then I took her into the jumping arena. We've ridden in this arena COUNTLESS times, but as soon as we entered, she started snorting at the jumps and trying to back up or spin around. This time, I wasn't having it AT ALL, and every time she halted I gave her a firm squeeze or quick taps with the whip. And when she tried to spin around and leave the arena, I turned her in and made her spin in sharp circles until she stopped. With it I gave strong verbal cues of "Aaah!" and "Knock it off!" As soon as she realized I wasn't backing down, she went forward and magically relaxed! She tried it a couple more times acting nervous as we went past other jumps, but I gave her the half halts and verbal cues and she cut it out.

We ended up riding for 20 more minutes in there with no more issues. I realize now that I never should of gotten off the first time it happened and I never should of taken her out of that arena. She may have truly been spooked at something then, but she quickly realized it was a way to get out of it. Tomorrow, if the neighbor isn't home, I'm going to take her back in that arena and we're gonna work! She needs the bigger space to work and build the strength to get better and I need to learn how to be more firm!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It happens, they all do it. Roy gave me so much crap when I used to ride but once he realised I wasn't buying into it he gave it up.


----------



## tinaev

I'm glad you got it figured out. Sometimes they are just too smart! 

Rio learned very early on that if he tripped I would end the ride early and we'd go home. I was a brand new rider out on trail by myself and the tripping scared me. I was always worried he'd hurt himself so I'd just call it a day and immediately turn for home. Eventually it got to the point where he'd "trip" right at a certain part of the trail that led back home and I started to catch on. After that when he tripped he'd immediately be worked harder. As if by magic he quit stumbling so much!


----------



## Dehda01

Yea, smart horses will look for ways to evade. Horses are typically a bit lazy and don't want to use their body to the fullest. They will create ways to get out of work and try to train YOU. You need to learn how to stay ahead them, and make sure you are calling the shots. 

I have had horses pull the same trick. It is my 12yr old geldings favorite, he gets rev'd up to try to scare me. Once I realized he wasn't really trying to get me off, yes I can sit whatever the booger throws at me, and I needed to put him to work. He realized it wasn't so fun anymore. But it really does feel like you are overhorsed while you figure it out. And you need to figure out if it is safe for you to ride out or not... Based on your riding ability, your horse... Blah , blah, blah...


----------



## Tihannah

So here we are again with yet ANOTHER issue...

When spring set in, Tess started getting a runny nose in one nostril. I pointed it out to my trainer and she said it was likely allergies. Lasted about 2 weeks, and then cleared up. Was never thick, just kind of a slow drip of clear liquid. Many times, during the beginning of our rides, during trot work, Tess would cough a couple good times, and then be done with it. My trainer said this was pretty normal.

As temperatures have begun to rise here, so has the humidity. I admit, I've been worried about this since I got Tess on how she was going to react to warmer temperatures even though she's spent the past 4 years in a neighboring state. Last night when I went to get her from the pasture, I could see that she was breathing kinda heavy. I figured it was just the humidity and it was after 6pm and would continue to cool down as I tacked her up. I set up a fan to blow on her while I got her tacked up and she seemed fine.

Well, it didn't take long last night, maybe 10-15 min riding before she panting pretty heavily. We only did walk and trot and maybe a few strides at canter and her whole body was heaving and nostrils flaring. I called my trainer over to check her. She was sweating just fine as she should be, not heavily, as we hadn't done much work. My trainer said her mare had a similar issue with allergies and panting and they had to put her on some allergy medicine and she does fine now.

I looked up her symptoms and she seems to be a shoe in for heaves, so I called the vet again this morning. We're really hoping its a mild case, but he will be back out on Friday to do some bloodwork and see what we need to put her on. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but not feeling as optimistic as I once was about my "older" horse. :-(


----------



## Dehda01

Don't get ahead of yourself... 

Friesians and black horses too in general...have heat problems and conditioning is very hard on the heavy muscled black horses. They tend to over heat. 

Many people (who actually ride and don't mind the grey look body clip their friesians in the summer and hose and scrape them over their necks/butts to help them cool and temperature regulate. And then re-sponge cool water throughout the ride. 

Allergies can aggravate the breathing.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself...
> 
> Friesians and black horses too in general...have heat problems and conditioning is very hard on the heavy muscled black horses. They tend to over heat.
> 
> Many people (who actually ride and don't mind the grey look body clip their friesians in the summer and hose and scrape them over their necks/butts to help them cool and temperature regulate. And then re-sponge cool water throughout the ride.
> 
> Allergies can aggravate the breathing.


I would definitely like to body clip her again. I just don't want to do it myself! Lol. I did not do a great job the last time, and I don't have suitable clippers to do it either. I am going to hose her tonight before I ride to see if that helps. We did more walking than anything last night because I was too worried about over doing it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Always feels like something isn't right hey? 

Don't get to ahead of yourself even in Australia black horses have trouble with heat. Conitinue to be optimistic she could just be adjusting and it might take a bit longer


----------



## Dehda01

It takes at least two weeks for a horse to adjust to a change in temperature and humidity. My filly just had difficulty when the air changed from 70F to 90F and got humid. I came home to find her breathing hard and sweaty. So then she got hosed off and got to spend the days inside until she got adjusted again. My property is wooded and they can get out of the sun fairly easily, but she just got herself got. And the pollen is BAD on top of it!!! So she has a slightly runny nose every once and a while. She did have a baby cold a few months back, but the vet says that this is just plain allergies.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I've had horses all my life, and it is one thing after another. Today my horse seemed sore on the good side, and I'm just hoping that that means that the bad side is getting stronger. Next week it will be something else.


----------



## Tihannah

She was panting when I went to fetch her from the pasture again this evening, so I immediately took her to the wash rack and hosed down and scraped her neck, chest, and hind areas, then set her in front of the fan as I tacked up. Her breathing went back to normal pretty quickly. We had a decent ride and she wasn't laboring near as bad as yesterday by the time we finished, so definitely a good sign.

We didn't get to ride in the fenced pasture because the neighbor came home just as we started heading that way. He's a real jerk and will do crazy things to try and spook your horse while you're riding, so I didn't want to chance it with her current behavior. We did go into the jumping arena, and again, she tried to act terrified and refuse to enter. I pushed her through it and made her work anyways.

Afterwards, my trainer asked how the ride went and I told her about Tess acting like a spooky 4 yr old horse. She sounded like Dehda, lol, and says, "That's a good thing! It means she's stronger and feeling better!" She thinks I should forego spending a lot of money on vets and diagnosis and just continue working her and building her strength.

I found this stuff online today while researching stuff for heaves. Had a lot of good reviews.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...pqDjNMxK_rikuQk-HAwLz-eyktBu84IkkrBoCPkDw_wcB


----------



## KigerQueen

our horses will be panting and sweating in their fully covered pipe stalls in the summer black or not. everything is miserable when its 114f out. humidity just make breathing that much harder...


----------



## Tihannah

She is the only one panting like this though and there are several other black horses in the pasture. When I rode her the day before, her whole body was heaving and nostrils flaring to the pinks.Its going to get at least 10 degrees hotter before all is said and done. I need to keep her working and in shape, but don't know how she's gonna hold up with the stifle and the breathing. :-/


----------



## Dehda01

She is a friesian and this is part of the work that goes in with them. They do not condition well or handle heat well. They will handle heat much differently that a black QH or WB. Even though a black horse in general will often have more difficulty with heat that say a bay, chestnut or grey(which often do best in it). 

Friesians have small lungs, small hearts and heavy muscling for the size horse that they are. This makes them not able to cool and regulate body temperature as well. 

They need to be kept 125% fitter in order to handle the same amount of work. It is the nature of the beast. 

My filly started huffing and puffing in 5 minutes of running in the pasture when I first got her. I now have her so she can do about 10-15 mins without being totally exhausted. She is going to be work to condition once I get her under saddle in a few years. She is never going to be able to condition as well as my arabs and Arab crosses. They toss their heads and want to keep running and she needs to catch her breath at that point. At least they are beautiful.


----------



## LoriF

I don't know if you have access to a stall or not but maybe that would be a solution.

I have and older mare (25 years old) that I has to come in during the day. She just can't take the Florida heat anymore. Last year she stopped sweating  She goes in the stall in the morning and happily munches hay all day under fans and goes out at night. The plus side of fans is that it keeps the bugs off of her.

Maybe this might be an option for Tess.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> I don't know if you have access to a stall or not but maybe that would be a solution.
> 
> I have and older mare (25 years old) that I has to come in during the day. She just can't take the Florida heat anymore. Last year she stopped sweating  She goes in the stall in the morning and happily munches hay all day under fans and goes out at night. The plus side of fans is that it keeps the bugs off of her.
> 
> Maybe this might be an option for Tess.


All of our horses are stalled during the day with fans, generally from about 7am - 5pm. When the seasons change, they are stalled at night and pastured during the day.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> She is a friesian and this is part of the work that goes in with them. They do not condition well or handle heat well. They will handle heat much differently that a black QH or WB. Even though a black horse in general will often have more difficulty with heat that say a bay, chestnut or grey(which often do best in it).
> 
> Friesians have small lungs, small hearts and heavy muscling for the size horse that they are. This makes them not able to cool and regulate body temperature as well.
> 
> They need to be kept 125% fitter in order to handle the same amount of work. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> My filly started huffing and puffing in 5 minutes of running in the pasture when I first got her. I now have her so she can do about 10-15 mins without being totally exhausted. She is going to be work to condition once I get her under saddle in a few years. She is never going to be able to condition as well as my arabs and Arab crosses. They toss their heads and want to keep running and she needs to catch her breath at that point. At least they are beautiful.


Thanks. This makes me feel a little better about it. I feel better knowing it's a natural condition than another problem that needs to be treated.


----------



## LoriF

Do you have lighting where you ride? When I do ride in the summer (which is not everyday) I wait until it's almost dark out. The temps get a little nicer then. That's with both of my riding horses, it's just too hot for anybody. Not sure if that's an option for you though.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> Do you have lighting where you ride? When I do ride in the summer (which is not everyday) I wait until it's almost dark out. The temps get a little nicer then. That's with both of my riding horses, it's just too hot for anybody. Not sure if that's an option for you though.


We do, but it doesn't get dark until after 8pm now. I live 40 minutes from the barn, so I wouldn't get home till after 10pm at the earliest.:neutral:


----------



## Tihannah

*FINALLY! Some good news!*

I swear, I feel like I need to just top googling and consult with @Dehda01 when I get a health scare! Lol.

Vet came out again today to check Tess for heaves or COPD. He said her lungs and airway were clear as a bell! He said the runny nose probably was due to allergies, but it was not affecting her breathing at all. He did take some blood and a fecal sample just to be sure and said he would call me tonight, but he said she definitely sounded great!

He said it's likely just her age, breed, and our hot and humid climate that she's just adjusting to. He said to just keep doing what I was doing - hosing her before and after rides and giving her plenty of walk breaks during rides. 

He also asked if I'd made an appt with the vet he recommended for her stifles. I told him the truth about calling the equine vet that had just relocated here, but that I hadn't scheduled a time for him to come out yet. He asked how I got his info. I told him someone dropped some of his cards and a flyer at the barn. He knew the vet and told both me and my trainer to stay far away. He wouldn't say why, but said he couldn't believe the guy had the gall to come out and leave cards here trying to get new clients. 

I did tell him that I was still on the fence about how to move forward with this. I told him that everything I'd read on it recommended keeping her in work on straights, poles, cavellettis, etc. He agreed that he thought it was a good approach from what he'd researched as well. He also checked her stifle again and agreed with me that it wasn't popping like it did when he came out the first time. He told me to keep working her, but keep an eye on it, and if I didn't continue to see improvement, then to call the vet he recommended.

I decided to go ahead and ride after he left, and that went pretty good as well. The neighbor was home AND outside, but I said F.I., I was gonna ride in that pasture ANYWAY! We had the odds stacked against us with his big rig parked next to the fence, the 2 scary trash cans, his pickup truck, and the guy outside wearing a bright fluorescent yellow shirt! You know what I did?? Waved at him, went over to say hello, and told him he had a really nice rig! Lol. That smoothed things over right away. He said my horse sure was pretty and asked if he could pet her. The funny thing is that Tess didn't like this guy AT ALL. I've never seen her be so jumpy with a person, EVER! I had to really coax her to get close to him and even after he pet her, she still wanted to get as far away from him as possible and snorted at him a few times! No matter, we made our peace with the crazy neighbor, and he in turn, left us alone so we could get a decent ride in. FINALLY!

She never shook the nervousness, but I made her push through it, and it kept her working from behind. So yep, all in all, a really good day!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Great news !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Overall it sounds like a really positive, motivating day! I'm glad the vet was so encouraging about the prognosis on Tess and that's she's improving day by day. 

And that she's moved past the silly spookiness and you handled the situation so well. That is awesome!! I'm sure you're very proud of her!


----------



## Dehda01

Believe it or not, I am good at my job. 

I am glad she got a clean bill of health.


----------



## Tihannah

We had another good ride this morning and despite temps being in the high 80s with ridiculous humidity (weather app said "real feel 103"), she was barely panting at the end of our ride. We rode in the favorite pasture again and she did try to act spooky again, but I learned something new in handling it.

When she gets looky or tenses up, I usually shorten my reins and try to hold her in order to keep her from veering off. Today I found that when I gave her a more light contact and praised her for not spooking, she relaxed easier and tried to ignore whatever it was that was making her uneasy. I realized that I was giving her a negative cue by trying to brace her against the spook. It was actually elevating it more. But when I kinda just let go and used my legs and voice instead, she was more like, "Oh, okay, mom's relaxed so it must not be anything bad." So yea, you learn something new every day. 

I took video of my ride today, but it was great as my camera was just posted up on the fence and a lot taken from far away. However, every time I watch videos of my ride, I am frustrated at my leg positioning and can't seem to fix it. My toes are incessantly pointed outwards, especially my right foot, even though I consciously thing about them pointing inwards during my rides. As a result, I think it also affects my posting and why I just can't seem to get it right. It looks almost like I'm jumping up from my seat and plopping back down and back - as if in a chair. My posture is better, but I just can't seem to keep my knees and toes from pointing outwards. Could it possibly be my saddle? I have knee blocks, but they don't seem to help me at all in this situation.


----------



## KigerQueen

I feel you on leg position. my knee is a mess and my hips are not much better so when my legs are "right" it causes me a bit of pain and i may not be able to walk right for a day or two.


----------



## Dehda01

It could be your saddle, it could be its balance- if her muscling has changed and it is sitting pommel high. You could have it too far forward. There are a lot of things that can throw you into a chair seat. Have you talked with your trainer about it or seen a saddle fitter?


----------



## Dehda01

Or is it cantle high... Now that I am thinking about it and physics....


----------



## Tihannah

For some reason, I haven't been getting notifications!

I've talked to my trainer and her saddle has been checked. It sits almost perfectly on her back. I think it fits her better than it fits me. Others who ride in it, don't seem to have the same problem though.

I got to the barn last night after work and went to get Tess from the pasture and found that her left eye was completely swollen shut and dripping fluid. It didn't appear to be an injury or cut and she kept wanting me to rub it for her. I hadn't ridden since Saturday, but it must've been fairly recent because no one at the barn had even noticed. I brought her in and had my trainer look at her. She gave her some bantamine. I didn't really know what else to do besides put her back out to pasture and see if it got any better. My trainer just texted me this morning and said it looks much better, but still a little swollen and goopy, so I told her to go ahead and bring the vet out. I would rather be safe than sorry. My poor girl looked like she'd gone a couple rounds with Rocky last night. :-(

**Update while I was typing**
Vet called and said its an ulcer on her eye. He said that it doesn't look too bad and that she needs a specific antibiotic to treat it. He, of course, didn't have any with him, but is making calls to see if he can get some from another vet nearby. 
He said not to worry, and that she should be fine once we get her treated.

Anyhow, since I couldn't ride Tess last night, my trainer offered up one of her horses. This is a Percheron/TB mare that I rode only twice before I got Tess - once for a lesson and once on my own. This was probably 7 or 8 months ago and I remember her REALLY making me work for it! She's very educated as my trainer once did both Eventing and Dressage with her and she had my number as soon as I got in the saddle last year.

The beautiful thing was that this mare showed me how far I have come as a rider since getting Tess. I had no trouble at all getting this mare to be forward, on the bit, and soft in the contact. She responded easily to leg yields and and half halts. 8 months ago, I could barely keep her in a trot! My balance was off, my hands were unsteady, and she wasn't game for all that. lol. But now? Wow! It felt great and really made me feel like I wasn't such a beginner anymore.

The only downside is that it made it clear to me just how hard its been with Tess trying to teach her these things. I blame myself a lot - lack of knowledge, lack of skill, but it took no time at all to get the results on this horse that I've been trying to get with Tess for months. I always felt like I simply wasn't doing something right. I've never really been able to ride her with light contact or responding easily to leg and most days I feel like she's constantly fighting me for the reins. It only took slight half halts to get this horse soft in the contact. You can half halt Tess all day, she doesn't really care and will throw all her weight into the reins if you try to hold her there. It can feel like a tug of war sometimes. 

I wonder if I need to start looking at other bits? She's currently in a HS Dynamic Eggbutt.


----------



## Dehda01

Don't get into a pulling battle with her. You will always lose. You pick up. You put release. You correct and give back. You repeat. Over and over again. Don't pull, don't tug. Contact with a green horse is very elastic. You need to teach her how to carry herself. Trainer rides probably would help. You probably dont know what that feels like yet yourself so that is very hard. 

Soften the horse, I like the back them up and then repeat transitions. Lots of transitions. 

The HS is a perfectly fine bit. Something like a Verbindend can help sharpen a horse up slightly, but I would never want you to use it if you would be hanging on her mouth AT ALL. I am not sure you get to have a thinner mouth piece yet.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I wouldn't beat yourself up its always easier on other peoples horses then our own especially if they're more educated ! But I know what you mean :/


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Don't get into a pulling battle with her. You will always lose. You pick up. You put release. You correct and give back. You repeat. Over and over again. Don't pull, don't tug. Contact with a green horse is very elastic. You need to teach her how to carry herself. Trainer rides probably would help. You probably dont know what that feels like yet yourself so that is very hard.
> 
> Soften the horse, I like the back them up and then repeat transitions. Lots of transitions.
> 
> The HS is a perfectly fine bit. Something like a Verbindend can help sharpen a horse up slightly, but I would never want you to use it if you would be hanging on her mouth AT ALL. I am not sure you get to have a thinner mouth piece yet.


That has been my problem with her. She doesn't allow release unless you drop the contact altogether. No matter how much rein you give her, if there's contact, she leans heavily into it or yanks or either dips behind or goes above the vertical. Its not just me, she's done this with both my trainer and the GP clinician that rode her. I can be soft with any other horse, but her. I just think it stems from her history of being ridden with mostly heavy hands or no contact at all.

So last night I was hashing it out with a friend at the barn. She thought I needed to try a Baucher Bit, but we didn't have one to try so she gave me a Wonder Bit to try. It's not leagal for dressage, but she said it would tell me if Tess would go well in a Baucher. 

This is the bit she gave me to try.


I gotta tell you. This bit changed the whole game with Tess. She did SO WELL with it, I couldn't believe it. I've ridden her in a loose ring snaffle before and she HATED it. Wouldn't stop fighting it and tossing her head and pulling. I've never had her be so quiet in a bit before. She didn't fight it, she didn't pull, she didn't lean or try to evade by dipping behind the vertical. She responded to my half halts and I was able to keep light contact the entire time. It was amazing. And she never reacted to it at all. Like she hated it or couldn't wait to get it off. She seemed very comfortable in it. My trainer came over to watch us and even she was amazed at how well Tess went in it. There was no more fight...at all. I could work her with my legs and seat because she wasn't fighting my hands. It felt like I was riding my trainer's horse, she went so easy.

So this is the Baucher I'm looking at to replace the Happy Bit since its illegal. There's so many out there, but this one seemed the most similar to the Happy Bit that I tried.


On a separate note, a few weeks ago I got a letter from Smartpak saying they were switching out one of the ingredients in Tessa's Sr Joint supplement to alfafa meal. We didn't have a good experience the last time we tried alfafa so I asked them what else they offered. We ended up going with basically the same product, but from the pelleted form (which is now getting the alfafa meal) to the powder form (which does not). I switched her over a little over a week ago, but the past couple days, it seems like its working better for her. During our stretching exercises last night, she had no problems stepping under herself at all. She did well during our ride and we got in some decent canter work. 

The eye opener was after our ride. I went to release her back out to the pasture. She walked a few steps, then broke out in a full speed gallop across the pasture to join the herd. It was BEAUTIFUL!! In the 7 months I've had her, I swear, I've NEVER seen her gallop in the pasture. Even when all the other mares are running around causing a ruckus. She usually just trots along trying to stay out of the way. I couldn't believe it.

And on a last note, the antibiotic the vet left worked wonders and her swelling was almost completely gone by the time I got there last night. I was so relieved. I'm leaving work early today because we have a lesson. I'm going to use the Wonder Bit until the Baucher comes in. I'm looking forward to seeing how our lesson goes tonight with it. Should be interesting!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad her eye is better!


----------



## Tihannah

My lesson tonight was FANTASTIC and my trainer was so happy and excited for us! We worked in our favorite pasture and my trainer was instantly impressed with how well Tess settled into the contact and how easily I was able to get her to stretch down into it. It usually can take up to 20 minutes before I can even get a little consistency during a lesson! I'm still amazed at how different the communication is with this new bit.

But before we even started, she fixed my legs for me! She said it's something I've picked up out of habit and I just need to retrain myself on leg positioning. She came over and pulled my legs out of the stirrups, made me sit deep and hang my legs long, then just simply lifted my toes to catch the stirrup. It felt SO different than my normal positioning, but felt better because I knew it was right. She had me focus on keeping my legs still throughout the lesson, because I have the tendency to shift them backwards when I apply pressure.

We worked on trot transitions and using my seat to influence the downward. The downwards were SO hard because whenever I asked her to transition down, she immediately tried to walk instead so I have to really work to make her hold the trot. It was exhausting, but after several repetitions, she finally understood what I was asking and it got easier.

After that we worked on our canter. Right lead canter is so easy with Tess and my trainer said it was easily a 1st Level canter. Left lead was another story, lol, but my trainer helped me work through it. We did a 30m circle to give her enough room in the turns, but of course, she kept breaking at the same point. Once she starts breaking, I have the tendency to curl my upper body forward and really clench my legs to keep her going. It was killing me! So my trainer told me to quit working so hard, sit back and leave your legs long. "You know when she's going to break, so when you get near that point, THEN give her leg and/or whip before she thinks about slowing." It worked like a charm. I managed to get 2 FULL circles out of her in left lead canter without breaking and she didn't slow until I gave her the cue to trot. It was amazing and I was beaming with pride. 

We finished with one last flawless right lead canter and then my trainer just lavished us with praise. She said she just loves working with me so much because of how much I improve with each lesson. She thought Tess and I did beautifully today and said she couldn't wait for John to see it when he comes back in August.

On a final note, today I realized that it wasn't the change in joint supplement that had Tess galloping across the pasture yesterday. Along with the antibiotic, the vet prescribed bantamine injections and my trainer had given her a shot before our ride, so she was feeling no discomfort at all. My trainer has been taking care of her for me making sure she gets her antibiotics 3 times a day and her injections and I am so grateful!


----------



## Tihannah

Wait! Wait! I forgot one last thing! Tess was still acting spooky about the side of the pasture that the neighbors are on. The neighbor was running his big rig for no reason and it had Tess on edge every time we got near that side. So, to keep her busy, my trainer taught us the shoulder in! Yep, you heard it hear first folks. We did our FIRST REAL shoulder in! Teehee! I believe this means we are no longer beginners! We are officially NOVICE now! Lol. **mic drop**


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Wait! Wait! I forgot one last thing! Tess was still acting spooky about the side of the pasture that the neighbors are on. The neighbor was running his big rig for no reason and it had Tess on edge every time we got near that side. So, to keep her busy, my trainer taught us the shoulder in! Yep, you heard it hear first folks. We did our FIRST REAL shoulder in! Teehee! I believe this means we are no longer beginners! We are officially NOVICE now! Lol. **mic drop**


Whoooooooo! So proud of you!


----------



## Tazzie

That is awesome!!! Nice work! I love shoulder in to redirect their attention on you, and it helps a lot overall with their balance and suppleness. Congrats on getting to learn new fun things!!

And I'm so proud of how far you've come! You guys are doing just such an awesome job together! It's a whole lot of fun to read your journey together


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> That is awesome!!! Nice work! I love shoulder in to redirect their attention on you, and it helps a lot overall with their balance and suppleness. Congrats on getting to learn new fun things!!
> 
> And I'm so proud of how far you've come! You guys are doing just such an awesome job together! It's a whole lot of fun to read your journey together


Thanks Katie! You and Izzie inspire us!


----------



## Tazzie

Ha, you inspire ME with your determination to do things well! It's just so much fun watching someone new to the sport just get so into it that way! Makes my heart happy when people dive headfirst into this sport with such passion and enthusiasm!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> Ha, you inspire ME with your determination to do things well! It's just so much fun watching someone new to the sport just get so into it that way! Makes my heart happy when people dive headfirst into this sport with such passion and enthusiasm!


I can't even explain the joy of riding and learning dressage for me. It is LITERALLY the only thing in my life that keeps me from falling into the dark cloud of depression that has plagued me for years. When I ride, I feel like it cleanses me of all the worry, anxiety, stress, and depression that is always trying to creep in. No matter how I feel when I get to the barn, I always seem to leave feeling better. I guess it's because during the time I spend with my horse and in the saddle, my mind is not preoccupied with anything else. I can let everything else go and just enjoy the moment. I've said it before and I'll say it again. It's like chicken soup for my soul.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Passion is good it keeps you going !


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Glad you had a great lesson! How exciting!


----------



## Tihannah

Had another great ride this morning. I had to leave for the barn really early to beat the heat, so the baucher bit hadn't arrived yet. My friend advised me to ride in the wonder bit again, but move the reins from the small loop to the wide loop because that's where they would sit in a baucher and it would remove the gag action. She said if Tess responded well, then the baucher would definitely work, and she did!

We rode in both the open pasture and the jumping arena and she responded well to both the contact and my legs and seat. We got some really good left lead canter work as well. The baucher bit was waiting for me when I got home. It looks like a nice bit - a little thicker than the wonder bit, but thinner than the HS we've been using, so I think it'll be a good compromise. I can't wait to try it.

It feels so amazing to be making some progress and finding what works. I've been so frustrated with my inability to establish good contact and not be able to get much response to half halts. And just the small fix in sitting back, relaxing my lower back and keeping my legs long has made such a difference in riding the canter. I was able to get her to complete a turn in left lead canter on the first try without killing myself. I was so excited to ride this morning that I could hardly sleep last night! Lol. I just had to see if we could do it again and we did!

Tomorrow I'm going to beg my guy to come out with me and video. I HAVE to get this on tape! Lol.


----------



## Tazzie

Yay!! I really can't wait to hear how she likes the new bit! And I can't wait for video!


----------



## Tihannah

Tess did VERY well in the new bit! I was wrong too. I thought it was thicker than the Wonder Bit, but they were exactly the same. I honestly think she may have been even better in the baucher.

My guy totally bailed on me and didn't go, so I had to prop my camcorder on a fence line. The video wasn't great because the majority of it is so far away and you can't really see our positioning or movement well.

I was really disappointed, but hid it because it's Father's Day. It really makes me sad sometimes that I have no one to support me in this endeavor besides my friends here in the forum and my trainer. No one else involved in my life really cares or knows how hard I've worked to learn and get better and how passionate I am about this. When we have clinics or shows, other riders have family and friends come out to video, take pics, and support them. I have no one except my trainer or friends at the barn, IF they are there when I ride. I try not to get emotional about it, but it hurts sometimes. 

The only reason I got good video at the last clinic is because one of the really sweet girls (only 16 or 17) who also works there and rode, came early just to support me. She didn't ride till 1pm, and had to clean stalls at 5pm, but still showed up at 8am to be there for me, help me tack up, and video. It almost made me cry because I didn't even ask her to. She was just there because she knows how much I love it and has tried to help me when I'm struggling.

When I accomplish new things, I rush home to type it all up here in the forum because no one else understands how hard this is. It really sucks sometimes...:sad:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I understand the passion. That's part of what got me caught up in dressage, the absorption of wanting to learn more and more. It's like a drug and riding is the fix, just wanting to learn as much as you can and work hard.

I'm sorry you don't have more support understanding towards your passion or appreciation for what it means to you. I find a lot of people who aren't horsey have a hard time connecting to something that becomes such an intimate part of you or what it means to be an equestrian or how absorbing it is. It's a lifestyle, not just a hobby. I can say it helps me a lot with coping with depression and anxiety issues, so I hear you on that. Though it can be heartbreaking sometimes too.

I'm sorry your guy bailed. Have you tried explaining how much it'd mean to you to have him there? Or maybe see if he'd be interested in learning anything about it? Or tell him he let you down. But it's good you have a good support group here and at your barn. There is support. I don't know how to help with family or friends. I think it's just really hard for non horse people to relate because they don't understand and just aren't into it *shrugs* I rarely get video as well. It's hard when there isn't someone to video you. You learn a lot from watching videos.


----------



## KigerQueen

My fiance has decided he is done with horses after owning them for 25 years. so he dose not want to hear my talk horses or do anything with them. so i feel ya. i have a go pro i strap to a light post in the ground penn to film some of my work. i have several posts i can use but its not always the best. my family is to buys to help anyway so its just me myself and i. Wish we lived closer we could totally just horsie horsie and film each others rides!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm sorry he bailed like that :sad:

Growing up, I was fortunate that my family did support me in this. My mom was the one to encourage me to look in the phone book to find a barn to volunteer at. And in all my years showing growing up, my mom and dad only missed one due to a family reunion. They figured the volunteer work would prove if I would be in it for the long haul, or if it was just a passing fancy. But they supported me in it. My husband originally hated horses, but bought me Izzie anyway before we were married. He grumps about it, but he has also not missed any of my shows (helps he's my hauler haha) But I don't forget how lucky I am to have that support, even if the bills are tremendous in this endeavor.

I so wish we were closer though. I'd totally be willing to be your camera man to record your rides, and actually get to see you and Tess ride in person. Just know I'm here, along with a bunch of others, supporting you in every step of your journey. I don't think any of us will get tired of hearing you say "we had a great ride!!" or "this is what I learned from my ride today." Just keep going forward with your passion. And maybe talk to your partner about how that made you feel. Nick started doing that with me with his toy. Riding extreme rough terrain in his toy is NOT my idea of a good time (I'm a scardy cat by nature), but I went and did an entire weekend of rough terrain with him, and I know he truly enjoyed that I came along. He's planning the next weekend already, joy :lol:


----------



## egrogan

Ditto above, were I closer to any of the wonderful people on this forum, I'd love to have a reason to go to a show and cheer someone on 

My husband is definitely not horsey, but he does really like Isabel. He'll come out to the barn once every couple of weeks, but primarily because he loves to run, and the barn is a nice run for him- so he'll run out there, meet me, and I'll drive us home. Sometimes that does get me a decent picture of me riding. I will say though, when Isabel choked a couple of months ago, he showed up at the barn at 10pm while I was still sitting there with her waiting for the sedatives to wear off, and that was really sweet.

We do a lot together, but we've decided it's really important we each have a hobby or two that is really just our own thing, and horses/barn time is mine. But I think I would also feel really down if I really wanted him to be more engaged with it and he wasn't.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm overwhelmed (even though this isn't my thread ) by the support we all get on here ! 


My partners not horsey either but he will come to the paddocks and help me feed the horses and goats but he doesn't really want to be involved. He loves to groom them and said he will groom Roy for shows lol! 

I would reinforce how important this is to you and ask if he could just come once and awhile to film you ride or if he could find a way to set a tripod up?


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks all. Really glad I at least have this forum and such a great group of knowledgeable people to help me through this. And yes, I have spoken with him about it a couple times. The last time I broke down in tears telling him how it hurt my feelings that he couldn't be bothered to support something I've been waiting my whole life to do. He apologized and said he would come whenever I needed him to. That was from the last video I posted that he took for me. 

I don't ask him to come often. I'll usually just ask if wants to come. But Saturday night I actually said, "Will you please come to the barn with me in the morning?" And he agreed to come. We talked about it. Then in the morning I started getting dressed, and he just sat there on the couch. And when I asked if he was going, he kept saying, "I don't know" even though he was making any effort to get ready to go, so I knew the answer. 

It's okay though, eventually, I'm going to fork out the $600 for the Soloshot 3 and then I won't need him to come at all. I will cheer myself on.


----------



## Tihannah

Had another lesson tonight, but it did not go half as well as last weeks and I left feeling frustrated and unaccomplished. We went back to the dressage arena and my hope was just to basically build on what we did last week. Instead, it was another disaster of trying to get Tess to do things she is simply not ready to do and me just going along and keeping my mouth shut trying to get her to do it.

It started out good at the walk and we used the entire arena just staying on the rail and trying to maintain a good rhythm and bend. We did a little shoulder in work and I thought we were doing good. Then we started trot work and my trainer wanted 20m circles with Tess stretching down into the contact and lifting her back. She wanted her head almost touching the ground - at the trot - in 20m circles. We didn't even establish this at the walk first and Tess was confused and unbalanced, but we kept pushing. She'd stretch down for a couple strides, then pop back up to balance herself in the turn. It was even worse going to the left, which is her weaker side. 

From there we went straight to canter work - in 20m circles. We did okay on the right lead, but the left lead was a real struggle. I tried to suggest several times that if we just used the entire arena and cantered on the rail, I could get her to do it, but nope, we had to keep trying to do the 20m circles. It was just too hard for her and I was killing myself trying to get her to do it without breaking. After multiple tries, I asked if we could use the entire arena and work on transitions and teardrops where we crossed the diagonal. Nope, my trainer wanted to work on a dressage test. She said she knew we weren't ready, but wanted us to run through training level 3. Mind you, we have yet to get a good run through of Intro C! It was a disaster and Tess and I were all over the place and I was frustrated and exhausted.

You see, what I've come to learn about my horse and riding since John's last visit and learning about her stifle, is that my horse is basically doing what she is physically capable of doing. If its hard for me, it's because it's hard for her. Both our senior trainer and John could see that and had us work on what Tess COULD do. Our last lesson went great because I asked my trainer to work with us in the big pasture where Tess would have more room and better footing. 

I know that my trainer wants us to succeed, but she also wants us to become competitive - something I'm not sure I'm interested in. She's growing exhausted with teaching beginners and small children. In the process, I feel like she's trying to fast track us and making us skip important components in Tess's development and training. I've come to realize that Tess doesn't yet have the strength or balance to do the work that she is wanting us to do. In today's lesson, we didn't build upon anything. We were just jumping from exercise to exercise trying to make Tess do them and then without really succeeding at any one thing, we went straight into a dressage test. 

If we were going to work on stretching down, we should've started at the walk and then built up to the trot. We should've done it on the rail, using it as a guide to help her find her balance. Same with the canter. Instead, we spent 15-20 minutes asking a horse with naturally high head carriage, to now kiss the ground and trot in tight circles on uneven footing. She tried her best. It was just too hard. 

Tomorrow she will get a break and Saturday morning we will ride in the big pasture again and focus on what we CAN do. We will work on bending and contact, staying on the rail and transitions. All of this still needs plenty of improvement and next week, we will take a break from lessons. Maybe the senior trainer will come down and we can work with her again.:sad:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You need to talk to your trainer you can't force a horse to do something it can't because it's not fair to you or the horse. It sucks that it didn't go well but I hope your ride in the pasture does !


----------



## Tazzie

That made me cry a little with how awful that trainer was. You should never just jump from exercise to exercise like that. And it should be an attainable goal.

It made me cringe that she made you run through T3. That test isn't a slouch, and I never would have figured you guys would be ready for it. Least not yet. Especially if you can't really run through Intro C. I don't know what she is thinking. I get training beginners gets old. But that isn't fair to you at all. Shame on her :/


----------



## knightrider

I haven't been happy with your trainer for a while now. It upsets me that you are PAYING her to mess up you and your horse. I wish you could find a different trainer. Would it help to remind her that YOU are the one paying and she should do what YOU need and want? I have heard of riding instructors who start the lesson with, "Now, what do you want to work on today?"


----------



## Dehda01

I agree with knightrider. Big time. As I have been saying for a while. Life is too short and we are spending way too much money to have a trainer who isn't rooting for us rather than having their own agenda.


----------



## Bondre

Sorry about that bad lesson. I'm not a huge fan of your trainer but recently it sounded as if she's been working better with you, which is good. But pushing you beyond your joint abilities is at best a waste of time for you both and at worst could hurt Tess or make her resentful at being asked too much. 

But I think there's one positive aspect to this, which is that now you know what your trainer is doing wrong and what would be better for Tess. Before you didn't know that - you just knew that you had some bad lessons but not why. So that is a huge step forward for you. 

Just reading what you said I was thinking Yes! You're not thinking like a newbie any more. You're thinking like someone who understands their horse and knows how to work with her. 

You're thinking like a horsewoman.


----------



## tinaev

knightrider said:


> Would it help to remind her that YOU are the one paying and she should do what YOU need and want? I have heard of riding instructors who start the lesson with, "Now, what do you want to work on today?"


Keep in mind I have never taken lessons, but it seems to me that is the way it _should_ go. You are the client, it is your horse, the lesson should be to work on the things you want to do. 

If this happens again I would simply refuse. Say "No, I want to focus on XYZ today and give Tess a positive experience to build on." And repeat as needed.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

One things on the stretchy circle. It is WRONG and INCORRECT to have a horse stretching with it's not to the floor. Flat out wrong. 

This is a pretty good stretchy trot. I tried to find better but this is very correct/good. See how the horse's nose is not in the dirt and obstructing it's movement or getting a horse to kick it's teeth in, just happily stretching down without dragging down onto the forehand? You don't want the horse's nose down to the ground, it tips them onto the forehand and disengages the part of the back you're trying to stretch in the stretchy trot. The withers.






This is not correct. See how the horse is unbalanced, not really working into the contact, on it's forehand, not truly on the aids. Horse is on the forehand, not learning how to actually use it's back, respond to the bit or aids. Horse is disconnected, not through or straight and can't connect into the bridle. I do not start young horses with stretchy trot because they don't understand how the bit works, they need help with their balance and to learn how to stretch into the bit, starting like that just throws things off. I start them in more of a hunter-training level type frame and eventually ask them to stretch long and low.






A horse should know how to stretch into the contact but her nose shouldn't be in the dirt. That is wrong. I also don't start asking for stretchy work. I start in more of a hunter type frame and get them through and connected, from there I might do more stretchy work or collect them, good response and let them stretch like an accordion for suppleness. But they have to be reaching for and in the contact first, doing it backwards. Having loose-floppy reins and expecting the horse to work into the contact just doesn't work. The horse is then inconsistent, confused and fighting a battle of finding it's balance, rhythm, and even being able to meet the connection.

What you trainer did makes me angry because it is NOT fair to push either you or Tess. You are learning on a horse who is also learning, progress will be slower but SHOULD NOT AND NEVER SHOULD BE pressured or forced. Challenges and things to push are fine but not to the point where you're both losing confidence. That is not okay to me. It makes me want to drive down and help you and Tess out. That is flat out not fair when you're both doing the very best that you can!!

I'm sorry for ragging on your trainer but it really upsets me when trainers have an agenda and push horses and students to a point of where they're working backwards and having their confidence shattered. Tess needs confidence and you need confidence, not being throw to the deep end and being expected to swim when you're putting pieces together. You should be working on basics and doing exercises that build confidence and competence, not just pushed. It really makes me want to drive down there and help because asking that of Tess and yourself is just not fair. Tess isnt' easy to ride or put together, especially being an older Frisian who isnt' naturally built to do this kind of work, supple, relaxed and through. She's built to brace the base of her neck, go hollow and have exaggerated action. It is hard for her. Plus with her stifle and allergies. I just think it'd be more productive to make progress gradual, rather than doing it all at once. 

Again I'm sorry. That just isnt okay in my eyes, especially for you and Tess when you've done such a wonderful job with her and done so incredibly well.


----------



## Tihannah

I know it's my fault. I don't speak up enough and thanks, @Bondre, you're right. I feel like I'm just starting to understand all this and my horse a little better. The more we learn, the more I'm understanding what I need to do to set her up for success.

As far as my trainer, it's like a roller coaster of progress. Sometimes we have great lessons where I feel like we're making great progress, and other days it feels like she's trying to fill some void by pushing us past our capabilities and achieve something we're just not ready to do. I really don't have any options as far as finding another barn or trainer for dressage. I'm in Mississippi and the majority of barns focus on western riding. We are literally the only dressage barn in the area. The 2 other "english" riding barns are both hunter/jumper. My trainer actually drives 30 min away to work with people who don't board and can't come to her. 

I don't think she's a bad trainer and has been teaching beginners for a long time, but I don't thinks she's as adept at training as our Senior trainer or John as far as considering the horse and what works best for them. This is where I need to get better about voicing my concerns or objections. The advantage is that she provides me the opportunity to work with other trainers or clinicians and continue to learn.

At the same time, I feel like each lesson should be a building block that builds on the previous or refines whatever we are doing. There should be some kind of weekly gameplan that eventually leads to the next step or level. Instead we just kinda jump in and go at whatever is thrown out there at the time, and I would be ECSTATIC if we could simply get a good grasp on the basics! I really don't care about running through a dressage test if we can't maintain a consistent rhythm on the contact and bending with good response to the aids. Because that's what the test is all about right??

And thank you, Cassie. You have always tried to help me in this regard, telling me the basic things I should be working on. And I admit, I have been waiting for my trainer to implement some of these things in our lessons - like transitions and shoulder in, and really teach me how to do them. But we are only now starting to work on some of these things and I think its only because these are some of the things John taught a lot when he was here. I so wish I could take a week or two to go to Texas and train with him daily.

I feel like we put too much emphasis on 20m circles because this is such a big component in a dressage test. But how can I ride a correct 20m circle, without first learning how to ride a correct straight line or bend properly or develop a good seat? Sorry, I'm just venting now. You guys and this forum have been a great benefit to me. All the videos shared and knowledge. I can't imagine where I would be if I only had my trainer to rely on, so thanks!


----------



## Dehda01

Honestly in dressage circles come first, because riding straight is higher up the progression line. First few years truly is just sticking in the main three circles with random serpintines. Basic dressage is boring. The first few levels are BORING! Learning softening and through is boring. You learn the seat from repetition.  

If you can't ride through an intro class you aren't ready for any lateral work yet. 

which is why I recommend trails, fun days, gymkhana days to break up the monotony for you and your horse!


----------



## Tihannah

Yes, but she can't do the circles well because of her stifle. The vet recommended working her in straight lines to build her strength. Our dressage arena isn't level either and almost slanted so one half of the circle you're going uphill and the other half is downhill and the footing is beach sand. The downhill part of the circle is where she struggles on left lead closing the circle. It's not ideal for teaching a green horse to balance herself. 

If I work her on the rails she had more time to balance herself and figure it out.


----------



## Tihannah

And maybe she won't ever be cut out to ride a dressage test. Something else for me to consider...


----------



## Dehda01

Oh I understand in your current case. But in the general scheme of things in dressage land... Straight lines come later. 

You currently need to be working large- on dirt roads... Big fields... Ground poles.


----------



## Tihannah

Right and she does well in this. I can get her more consistent and forward and working from behind and bending. When we work in a circle, it feels like constantly trying to keep her from falling off the merry go round. Lol. On one side she falls in, on the other side, she falls out and then it's constantly slowing down on the incline and speeding up on the decline. It's exhausting. 

When we use the big arena, we make a full lap around working on this and then we do a big tear drop to cut across the diagonal and change directions. This gives her time to reorganize and find her footing and balance and speed. Then once I get her more consistent, I will insert a 20m circle (ONE) and then take her around the course again. The tear drops prepare her to work with her body in the turns and build up to the circle, and she does better when we take this more gradual approach.


----------



## Dehda01

That is part of a one-handed horse who has been allowed to be one-handed... It feels very uneven, particularly with her stifle weakness on top of it. But the way the improve it is working it both sides until the feel as close to even as possible.

Have you even heard of straightness training? I have some mixed feelings with it, but the inhand work can be very helpful with fixing imbalances and some concepts are interesting ones. 

The teardrop excercise is a good one, I like to make it a bow-tie... Two-tear drops(a misshapen figure 8)... Depending on the horse it can be very simple or add lateral work as simple or complicated as you want anywhere you need on the straightaway or any curve.


----------



## Tihannah

I've heard of it, but am not very familiar. I will look into it. Her canter is the same way. On right lead, its smooth and easy to sit. On left lead, it feels uncoordinated and awkward. But I've just gotten to where I've been able to pull it together working in the big pasture. I'm still dealing with the nervous, snorting, looky mess too and just trying to keep her focused on me, but we're working through it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Straightness training is really good! We do it with Roy because to left we are both crap.


----------



## Tihannah

Summer is officially here and this weekend has been brutal with the humidity. Sucks to have to wake up early on the weekends so you can make it to the barn before its too hot to ride.

Anyhow, the baucher bit did not work out. Each day of use has gotten progressively worse to where she is now just as bad as the previous bit. Yesterday's ride was the worst - completely ignoring the aids and playing spook at everything. I was incredibly frustrated. Today I put her back in the beval (wonder) bit, and she was light and responsive again. No snorting and huffing and responding to light half halts, my legs, and seat. It's like a completely different ride. I can get her to focus and listen and keep the contact light. She's not head bobbing all over the place either - dipping above and behind the vertical, and she doesn't brace. I half halt her and she softens and holds the position.

My barn friend rode with me today and agreed that she went much better in the beval. I don't know what else to do. We discussed it and I have no plans to show anytime soon, so perhaps I will just keep working her in the beval until we can get some consistent training under our belt and then try to transition her back to something softer. It's become apparent to me that she is simply too hard mouthed to care about anything else I've tried on her. Trying to get her to soften her poll and yield to the bit in anything else feels impossible. The moment you give, she takes, and I'm tired of fighting it. Today's ride, though short because of the heat, was so much easier.

Below are a few pics from the end of our ride.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I actually feel lateral work like leg yield or shoulder fore/in should be taught as part of the basics of learning dressage because that is how you control the shoulder and hind end and can feel the inside hind connection with the outside and feel movement in the rib cage. And also because if you have a distracted horse that is looking around and not focusing, to me it's the easiest, least aggressive but effective way to ride them through it and grow their confidence through scary situations, teach them to listen and turn back to the rider. When a horse is spooky or nervous for me, I get their ears on me. Their ears tell me what they're focusing on, I do this by leg yielding, perhaps a hand aid or voice. I do this a lot with babies because you have such a small amount of aids you can work with. I do use some hand but emphasize more on getting bend through their rib cage or moving their shoulder and connecting to the outside rein with half halts to keep their focus on listening to me vs what they're scared of. I never allow them to take off or shoot off (you can't always prevent that) but think no or if they have a moment of not listening. I just go back to walk. Maybe do a few walk-halt-trot-walk-halt turn on the forehand transitions to get their attention back on me. 

But I'm glad to hear today she was doing a lot better. Short and sweet is the best way if it can work out that way. I also think when softening the poll of doing leg yield steps vs just hand. You use both but the laterals steps get the suppleness in the body and assist in soften the poll vs just head/neck. You can also leg yield off the outside too which often helps. 

I also agree circles are important to include. In dressage circles come before straight lines because more often then not, if a horse is not prepared for a straight line they lose the suppleness, bend, connection and true throughness. The shape of the circle helps create the bend which helps with the suppleness, connection and throughness. I also tend to leg yield while on a circle or I'll throw in shoulder in or haunches in (not suggesting that) but the laterals improve the accuracy of the circle and connect the body without too many hand aids. While on a circle you can play with counter flexion, moving the shoulder in and then allowing the horse to bend in (using leg/position) and leg yield into the outside rein half halt to get the shoulder to come round the body and connecting to the outside rein. 

The tear drop is also a good exercise, as mentioned. I don't know what is actually wrong with Tess's stifles but I know from a horse who was Tess's age I rehabbed who had sore stifles, we still did lateral work and circles. We didn't work him to death or put him on small circles, especially not starting but I still rode 15-20m circles which are not steep/hard on their body circles. Just standard to connect the inside hind leg to the outside rein. For him, the focus was on strengthening the muscles surrounding the stifles and taking our time with conditioning him. We didn't stress circles or laterals but we did do them to strengthen the muscles around his stifles.

Tess looks great in red, it really seems to be her color  she looks happy and there are few where she's stretching into the contact which is good!


----------



## Dehda01

The wonder bit is a baby leverage bit and is a bit of a bandaid to the basic foundation problem she has. She needs a reeducation of her mouth. But I don't know that you mr trainer has any clue as to how to do it or how to walk you through it. And you are still too "young" of a rider to know the feeling you want. It is hard. You need t know the feeling you need in order to teach the horse. 

Unfortunately, you keep pressure on that bit, she will starting laying through it as well. It isn't meant to be ridden on a solid contact like a dressage bit. It is a gag.


----------



## Dehda01

With true luxating patellas- no circles or lateral work until instability has improved dramatically. Depends on how bad the stifles actually are, but she was diagnosed with luxating patellas, so beyond just having weak stifles.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> The wonder bit is a baby leverage bit and is a bit of a bandaid to the basic foundation problem she has. She needs a reeducation of her mouth. But I don't know that you mr trainer has any clue as to how to do it or how to walk you through it. And you are still too "young" of a rider to know the feeling you want. It is hard. You need t know the feeling you need in order to teach the horse.
> 
> Unfortunately, you keep pressure on that bit, she will starting laying through it as well. It isn't meant to be ridden on a solid contact like a dressage bit. It is a gag.


Well, I don't know what I'm supposed to do then. At 18, she still rides like a baby to the aids. I understand its not a dressage bit, but she's never been properly trained as a dressage horse, so when I ask her to maintain anything, she blows me off. At this point, I'm doing all the work and she's giving just enough or not at all. My goal is not to keep her in this bit, but to school her in this bit so that she's actually listening and responding and learning. When I have some kind of consistency, then I can transition her back to a baucher. Except for her eventing, hard to ride WB, my trainer only ever rides in a loose ring snaffle or french link. But she also has 30 yrs of riding on her belt.

You're right, I don't have the knowledge or resources to properly re-educate her mouth. I'm doing the best I can with what I have.


----------



## Tihannah

We had a really good ride last night. Made it to the barn as a storm was rolling in so I had to really hurry and ride in the indoor arena. At the recommendation of my vet and some online research, I brought Tess some Guiness beer. It's supposed to help with her sweating and mild anemia. I mixed it with some grain. She was surprised when she first stuck her nose in the bucket, but after one sniff she pretty much attacked it and didn't leave a drop. 

We did very well in the arena and even though there was a little thunder and the barn kids working and throwing things around, she did pretty well focusing on me for the most part. We worked on stretching and balance and maintaining rhythm. Considering the footing in the indoor, I thought she did really well. Because she wasn't pulling or fighting, I was able to really drive her from my seat and legs. It also helped me maintain a good balance in my seat and I felt like my posting was better because I wasn't being yanked forward all the time. She was really responsive to my legs and we even did some decent canter work in both directions. 

Because of the storm, it was fairly cool and we had a nice strong breeze, so she barely even broke a sweat. I will bring another beer tonight and see how she does. Weather permitting, we will ride in the big pasture and see how she does.


----------



## Tihannah

The heat and humidity here has been BRUTAL, so I didn't make it out to the barn Friday or Saturday. This morning I got up at 6am, determined to get out there and ride before it became unbearable. I didn't physically get in the saddle until 8:20a and thought, "Okay, I'll ride for 40 min and call it at 9a." It wasn't long into the ride that the sun started beating down on us, but luckily we had somewhat of a breeze to offset. At one point I felt exhausted and out of breath and thought, "Okay, we should be about done." I looked at my phone and it was 8:38! Lol. We tried to go in the covered arena and finish up, but Tess and I were both done. So yea, really short ride, but I think she did really well with the little bit that we did. It could have been that the heat has taken the fight out of her, lol, but at one point she seemed to finally RELAX and just reach down into the contact. I was ecstatic. I still struggle with leaning forward when posting and throwing us off balance, but we're getting there.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Stirrup less and sitting trot really helped me with posting !


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Stirrup less and sitting trot really helped me with posting !


I saw that in your post! My trainer says I do the same thing with my legs. I have the tendency to shift them backwards!


----------



## Dehda01

Yup. No stirrup work, posting trot without stirrups, sitting trot and lots of core work out of the saddle. Bareback too is great. I love bareback.


----------



## Tihannah

I only tried posting without stirrups once. Holy cow it's hard! Lol. Something I definitely need to conquer though!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's hard ... My thighs came away burning !!! But it's worth it in my recent video my lower leg is way better !


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I can relate about the hot weather and riding. Seems to make time go much slower, right? 

I agree with those who have suggested stirrupless trot work, it really helps everything settle in a way. And yeah, posting without stirrups is a pain at first but then you get strong and feel awesome!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think that's the best I've ever seen you ride Tess. It looked really good. 

And exercise outside of the saddle is SO SO SO helpful. Planks, proper squats, push ups, pull ups, etc.

Target the muscles between your shoulder blades, if you go to the gym-rows but personally after being a gym rat, I hate the gym so I'll do leaning push ups on door frames. Hold myself in push up position with my elbows sucked into my ribcage and hold for as long as possible and push myself away, fall back and try again. When I do that I stand square about shoulder width apart, engage my core, place my hands on either side of the door and lean in as far as I can with the door open, suck my elbows into my ribs and hold. I also do push ups on it slow and steady, I feel it targets between the shoulder blades better than regular push ups but push ups are good too with hands straight, together and elbows pulled into your body. 

Another is pull ups and arm hangs from a pull up bar. I still do pull ups but I'll also hold my legs out in front of me for as long as I can hold it in arm hang position, form is more important than execution. So if you can just hold your back flat and engage your core with your knees up but not legs extended, that's fine. That'll really improve your position and legs quite a bit. 

Also squats, dance, or leg lifts. Yoga poses, stretching your hips and thighs makes a BIG difference. But just suggestions. Those are things I do. I'm big on staying athletic in and out of the saddle. The stronger you are the more you can hold yourself without tension and relax.


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie! (@DanteDressageNerd) That really means a lot coming from you since you were there for me at the very beginning. 

I used to be a lot more fit before I met my bf! Lol. He's a bean pole and always cooking unhealthy foods and desserts! I also hate going to the gym, but I at least used to do small workouts at home. Planks were my favorite. I used to have speakers in my bathroom and I would plug in my iPod and my daughter and I would dance in front of the mirror until we couldn't breathe. lol. It was silly, but fun and good cardio. Now I feel like the only exercise I get is when I ride and its simply not enough. I just need to MAKE myself find time to exercise at home!

Despite my position, posture, and posting (3 P's haha) still needing work, I feel like I'm finally finding my niche with Tess. She always responds positively to the little things WHEN I can remember them. This morning I read an article talking about position and keeping your thumbs on top and pointed down towards the horses mouth. During my ride she started to go above the vertical and brace and I remembered my hands, and as soon as I fixed my thumbs and pointed down, she softened and rounded again. I've also found that when I fix my position and remember to keep my legs long and behind the girth instead of drifting backwards, she responds better when I apply leg pressure. Its the little things that never cease to amaze me. lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome  I try to help where I can and I know starting in dressage is REALLY hard, especially if you don't have a ton of support around. I wish I knew starting out what you do and have access to. Would have helped me a lot having access to knowledgeable/experienced people. But I'm glad to have been there for you 

Oh yikes! All that food I may have a problem too! I found the only way I could control my diet was concentrating on how the food made me feel and whether or not I was really hungry vs oh it tastes so good but being in the South, that sounds hard. I loves Southern, home cooking!

And exactly! Who cares if it's silly or not, that sounds like a great mother/daughter bonding experience. And it's fun and a good work out. Bike riding is also good and dance or just finding even 10 minutes in the morning and at night can make a big difference. 

But you're improving a lot with Tess, despite being limited on what exercises you can do with her or not. And absolutely dressage is all details and small/little things you don't know how to communicate to others. And yes legs should be at or towards the girth but not shoved, just allowed to be where they belong. I find a lot of trainers try to train their students to put their legs too far back. At the girth is best/most effective, there are times your leg goes back (like laterals) but not as a neutral/general position. But I'm glad you're working things out with Tess and finding what is successful for you and her.


----------



## Tihannah

Have been terribly sick since Thursday with a stomach virus. Missed work Thursday and Friday. Saturday I drug myself out of bed to check on Tess and bring her her supplements. Finally got the electrolytes and One AC in. I really hope this helps. Someone at the barn recommended a Red Cell supplement to help with the anemia as well.

I was up at 6am this morning to head to the barn despite my stomach still giving me issues. I tried to get a short ride in just working on transitions, and despite it being a little cloudy and breezy, Tess could only handle about 15 min before she was panting and heaving. I'd sponged her with water and rubbing alcohol right before the ride too. John is coming back at the end of the month for another clinic, and if I can get her sweating and back to normal, there's no way I'll be able to ride her for it. Even if we ride at 7am, she'd never be able to go a full 45 minutes without sweating properly. As of now, she pants just sitting in her stall with fans.

In addition, I took her off the Amplify last month when she'd reached a good weight and figured she'd be able to maintain it with all the plentiful grass. Unfortunately, in the past week, I've noticed her butt is starting to hollow out again, so I picked up another bucket. It just seems to be one thing after another right now. I can't get her stifle strong if I can't properly work her, and I can't work her if she doesn't sweat, and if she doesn't sweat, I can't stop her from overheating. :sad: Please keep your fingers crossed for us that things start looking up.


----------



## KigerQueen

such is horse ownership. imagine that x5! so i have at least something going one wih 2-3 of mine. its fantastic when all 5 manage something -_-'. it will get better. one a/c is a good supliment glad you got it! at least tess dose not try to buck you off when you get after her for trying to be a giraffe!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Definitely sounds like horse ownership :/ you fix one problem and 10 more pop up!


----------



## Tihannah

Haven't posted in awhile, but didn't ride much last week because of my stomach virus, but when I did ride, Tess still wasn't feeling well. She acted lethargic and tired with no energy, and of course, was still panting. When I rode, it was hard to get her going and when I did, she was pooped after only a 10-15 min. I felt discouraged about her condition and took a couple days off. I knew that if she stayed like this, there would be no way I could ride her in the clinic at the end of the month. Last Friday, after a busy week, I was let off early and decided to head to the barn and ride. 

As soon as I met up with her in the pasture, I could see she was feeling better, and more like her normal self. She also wasn't panting. She's been on the electrolytes just over a week, and I really think it made a difference. She was alert and moving with a little pep in her step. I was thrilled! We rode in the dressage arena working on transitions and she did so good about staying forward and following leg cues. At one point, my trainer shouted, "Looking good, Tina!!"

Saturday and Sunday were the same. We rode in the big pasture, and despite her nervousness, we had really good rides. I made it to the barn nice and early and it rained both mornings so the weather was fairly cool and the humidity wasn't bad at all. One of the barn workers told me that the supplements must be working because she was drinking a lot more water than she used to. We were able to do 40 min rides both days w/t/c and she wasn't panting as heavy as she'd done previous days. She's still not sweating as much as I'd like, but I read that the One AC takes a little longer to kick in. Regardless, I'm ecstatic to see some improvement and my girl acting more like her old self.

Now about our rides. Transitions have been tremendously helpful! Cassie has been telling me to do them for months, but I always just kinda rode without REALLY doing them. Now that they've become part of our routine, Tess is become much more responsive to my seat and legs and its really nice. I've also become much more conscious of my leg pressure. I learned that I've always had a habit of applying constant pressure and I was defeating myself in the process. Now I apply and release, and it surprises me every time how much more responsive she is. 

So now here's the thing. Now that I can get her moving more forward and responding, its twice as hard to keep her forward in the downward. I can't quite figure out how to keep her from the throwing the brakes on when I ask for a downward transition - from canter to trot or trot to walk. From canter she always tries to go straight to walk and from trot she tries to go to halt. Then I'm leg, spur, tap, tap, tap with the whip to try to get her going again. It's exhausting, but something she's been allowed to do for years, and I'm having a heck of a time trying to fix it. :-/


----------



## Dehda01

But her not overheating will make her much more happy to work for you!!!


----------



## Tihannah

​


Dehda01 said:


> But her not overheating will make her much more happy to work for you!!!


Yes! And just getting her on the electrolytes is really noticeable in the change in her demeanor and energy. I was really worried that the panting/breathing was also related to an allergy issue, but it became really clear to me last week that it is simply from over heating. Her breathing almost immediately returns to normal as soon as I get her hosed off under some cool water. We still have 11 days until the clinic, so I'm really hoping to start seeing some good sweating by then!


----------



## Dehda01

Told ya a while back I am glad you guys are doing so much better.


----------



## carshon

I just wanted to add my "thumbs up" to your post that Tess is feeling better and add that I think it is awesome that you are at a barn where the workers notice things like water intake.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I was going to ask if you had checked her thyroid or considered giving her Guinness beer which may sound silly but we've given Guinness to horses who have trouble sweating or struggle in the hot weather and it helps quite a bit. But I'd talk to your vet if she reverts back. But I'm glad she's on one AC, I hope that helps her out. The heat and humidity (especially the humidity) is hard on all of us.

I'll say Ive seen quite a few Frisian crosses with respiratory and/or thyroid problems which also meant problems sweating, even the youngsters. I'm not all that familiar with the breed but I hope everything gets worked out with Tess.

But I'm glad you've figured out how to make Tess forward and she's responding now and the transitions helped make her more responsive. I like them because they make the forward aids more clear or the half halts more clear. Kinda eliminates the grey area.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I was going to ask if you had checked her thyroid or considered giving her Guinness beer which may sound silly but we've given Guinness to horses who have trouble sweating or struggle in the hot weather and it helps quite a bit. But I'd talk to your vet if she reverts back. But I'm glad she's on one AC, I hope that helps her out. The heat and humidity (especially the humidity) is hard on all of us.
> 
> I'll say Ive seen quite a few Frisian crosses with respiratory and/or thyroid problems which also meant problems sweating, even the youngsters. I'm not all that familiar with the breed but I hope everything gets worked out with Tess.
> 
> But I'm glad you've figured out how to make Tess forward and she's responding now and the transitions helped make her more responsive. I like them because they make the forward aids more clear or the half halts more clear. Kinda eliminates the grey area.


I did try the Guinness beer, but only for about a week. It was just too expensive @ nearly $10 for 4 cans. That's why I ordered the One AC. We also ran bloodwork on Tess, and the vet said the anemia was the only thing that came back.

The transitions have literally opened a whole new door for us. Tonight's ride,despite being only 20 minutes, was incredible and probably our best ride yet. I even changed the reins on her beval bit so that they weren't attached to the small loop, but the outside ring, to eliminate the gag action and work more like a baucher. She was amazing!

FINALLY, I get what riding back to front and into the hands feels like!! Its baffled me for the longest and I just didn't understand how it was supposed to work. Well, I was googling last week about leaning into the contact and found a little blog that someone started back on 2012. There was only 4 posts to it, all dedicated to dressage, but it explained a lot and I saved it on my work computer and then forgot about it. Today, I found it again and reread it before I went to the barn.

For the leaning onto the bit, it simply said to wiggle your middle and ring fingers when they do this and it gives them nothing to lean on and they will stop. I swear it worked like a charm! I couldn't believe it. Then it broke down the back to front and keeping the contact. I simply had to keep my rein length and keep my hands still and push her forward with my seat and legs. I always understood the pushing forward with my legs, but I didn't understand how important keeping my hands still were. I'd push her forward and then seesaw between lengthening my reins, shortening my reins, and pulling back. When she came off the contact, I widen my reins, or just my outside reins and leg yield her back into it, but it was never consistent. So tonight, I decided that okay, this is where we need to be as far as hands and reins, and I stayed there! Then I just worked her from my seat and legs. If she became unbalanced and came off the contact, I legged her forward and she would drop right back into it with me even having to bend her. And this was in BOTH directions! I can't even explain how giddy I was at figuring this out! Lol.

And Cassie, seriously, the transitions?! She was so responsive to my legs that I was able to set the pace and she HELD it even when we crossed the diagonal and changed directions! This is something I've NEVER been able to do with her. Once we change directions, I sit two beats to change diagonals, and she ALWAYS immediately slows down. I was anticipating it, and when it didn't happen, I was like, "WHAAA??" Lol. And then when I asked her for a walk, purely off my seat? She did it instantly, but didn't try to stop, just kept walking forward on the contact! It was one of our shortest rides, but MAN, she did so good I couldn't believe it! I'm so mad at myself for not getting video!! Lol.

Afterwards, I quickly got her hosed off and cooled down and then spoiled her with a bunch of carrots and kisses. It all makes sense to me now. I get it, and it feels amazing. I seriously can't wait for the clinic and for John to see what we've accomplished. He's been keeping an eye on us through Facebook. I'm just so proud of me and my horse tonight. Us old gals doing big things.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I know. That's a downside to Guinness but I hope the one AC is enough! 

I'm SO glad to hear you had such a great ride. I hope things continue to go well for you both! Transitions are a God send!

Aren't the aha moments spectacular? Like Ive heard people say this but what do they mean? And then when you get it, it's like well what do you know I get it too! That's awesome you were able to find a blog that helps you out so much.

And yes! Consistency is SO important! I'm so glad you're working it out, the idea of sending the horse through to your hand and keeping that consistency. With the leaning, the way I do it is pull my elbows into my ribs so they can't root or pull me out of the saddle and send them forward so they learn to respect the bridle. I try not to twiddle my fingers because some horses will then dip badly behind. It may work for some and isn't a bad method if it works for you but I always try to send them, so the connection/contact isn't broken. Leaning often comes from lack of impulsion. But I'm really glad you're working it out and figuring out new ideas to try and things that are working for you and Tess! That's really awesome!!

That's wonderful Tina!! That sounds really great that she became so responsive, respectful and good for you! I'm so so glad it's making a world of difference for you both!

Aww that's a great picture of you too! I love it! you both look adorable but I hope you have a great time at the clinic and bring back plenty of video!


----------



## Tihannah

We were supposed to have our usual lesson last Thursday, but had to cancel due to lightning and rain, so my trainer rescheduled for this morning. I asked my guy to please come with me to get video and pics and he surprisingly obliged, even though we had to get up at 6am to get there on time. He got some great video of the whole process from tacking up, to stretching, to our lesson and he takes the best shots! He was a videographer in the military, so I have some great stuff to piece together for my video journal.

I was also worried about whether Tess would be able to handle a full lesson, but when we got there, temps were still in the upper 70s and the humidity wasn't bad at all. She was not breathing heavy at all. In fact, she seemed to be doing really well. Our lesson wasn't "great" and I found myself getting frustrated at times, but it mostly because we were focusing on the things we struggled with the most - responsiveness, consistency, and balance, but it was a good lesson and gave us a lot to work on. I just didn't come away feeling like I'd overcome anything, but that's okay. My trainer thought Tess looked A LOT better and that we were making great progress. 

The best news is that we were able to do a full 45 minute lesson with walk, trot, and canter without her getting too overheated AND...she started sweating!! Still not as much as I'd like, but normally she only sweats under the saddle pad and girth. Today she actually had sweat on her neck and chest! So definitely a good sign since we still have another week before the clinic!

Below are just a few shots from our day.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Im glad she was breathing normally and made it through a full lesson! She looks really nice in the pictures! Glad you're having more encouraging rides!

But Im really glad your guy came and took pictures! That's really great that he came out in support of you!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

What a great guy to come out with you at 6 am!! I have a hard enough time getting my guy to come out during evening rides.  

So glad to hear that things are clicking for you, and that Tess is starting to feel better. It's always something with horses, right? Also, if you don't mind, could you PM me a link to the blog you posted about on 7/19? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Tihannah

Hadn't ridden since Sunday due to bad weather, but finally got out after work tonight. Tomorrow I'll be on the road all day picking up the kiddos from summer vacay with family, so I had to get a last ride in before the clinic.

I felt really good about our last few rides, so I decided to put Tess back in the baucher bit. We rode in the jumping arena and we had an awesome ride. We started out kind of off at first because she like to acts a little nervous in the jmping arena, so I went back to transitions. From walk to halt, halt to walk, then walk to trot and back down again. Just like before it worked wonders. I had her tuned into me and she soon forgot about the scary looking jump setups. Before long, she relaxed and settled right into the contact, held the pace, and I was able to easily drive her with my seat and legs. I also remembered to hold my rein length and drive her forward when she came off the contact, instead of adjusting and seesawing or widening my reins. What a difference!

We even did a little canter work towards the end and I was so impressed. She didn't try to break the canter once on right lead! I actually had to half halt her and bring her down to the trot. On left lead, she broke once as we turned a corner, but I just put my outside leg back and she instantly jumped right back into the canter. One thing that I learned in my lesson last week was that she breaks in the turn on the left lead not only because its her weaker side, but because I'm failing to keep her shoulder in and body straight in the turn. I forgot that John told me was to use my outside leg and rein to keep her from falling out and just turn my body without using my inside leg to bend her. He said when I apply my inside leg to bend her, I'm simply pushing her out more and she's becoming crooked in the turn and has to break the gait in order to make the turn. So tonight I tried it on the 2nd attempt and it worked! And I swear, as soon as we completed the turn, it was as if Tess looked back at me like, "Finally!" Lol.

She had so much energy tonight despite it still being pretty warm and humid. A few times I had to stop her from cantering without the aid to do so. I don't know if its the electrolytes or the red cell supplement, but she is definitely feeling a lot better and it makes me SOO happy! One of the barn hands told me they went ahead and added a second water bucket to her stall because she's been cleaning it out. I'm so grateful to have staff at the barn that takes notice and takes extra steps to care for the horses.

John will be here tomorrow evening. I am the first rider both Saturday and Sunday at 7am! My trainer let me pick my times first, and then scheduled everyone else. She said I am John's favorite.  I think he can just see how passionate I am about learning dressage and enjoys working with me and Tess. I'm so excited and hope Tess does well since we are riding early. Temps are forecasted to be in the upper 70s at this time, so I think she'll be okay. I will be at the barn all day both days so I can watch all the rides and learn as much as possible. I know I will be exhausted, so I took Monday off to recuperate! Lol.

Anyhow, that's my update for us. Wish us luck for the clinic!


----------



## tinaev

Good luck! I can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WHOOOOOOOOOO Have fun!


----------



## Tazzie

Have fun!!! I can't wait to read all about it! I'm also glad Tess is feeling so much better!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Woot!! Glad to hear you had a good ride! Cant wait to hear the update from the clinic with John!


----------



## Tihannah

CLINIC WAS FANTASTIC!!! Lol

Had SOOO much fun, but it was exhausting, especially with the heat, so I took today off to recuperate. We rode at 6:45am on Saturday and 7am on Sunday. We actually went a full 50 min on Sunday and Tess managed it well. My trainer kept of bucket of ice water on hand to sponge the horses down and everyone did really well. 

John was a machine. Parts of the day were unbearably hot, where it felt like the sun was just cooking you where you stood. He never complained, or got grumpy. Stood out there ALL day with each rider in the same patient, fun manner working with each student. Lessons were supposed to begin Friday evening because he was flying out Sunday evening, but he missed his flight, so they all had to be bumped over to Saturday. He ended up doing 14 lessons on Saturday starting with me at 6:45am until 8pm that night! I stayed through every lesson both days. It's so much fun for me to sit and watch him teach every rider and horse. It's so educating and I learn so much! What I love the most is that no 2 lessons are the same. Each lesson is catered to the rider and the weaknesses of their particular horse and how to work through them. He spots things right away with both horse and rider and walks you through how to put the pieces together so that you are both working towards a common goal.

We went back to basics on day 1 and focused on rhythm and transitions and balance. He finally explained to me the whole "take and release" thing. In my mind it was pull back and release. Instead, he showed me how with the inside rein, you're hold your rein length and simply moving your outside rein in a downward pressure with your thumbs up or so only the wrist bends downwards. He said the inside rein is more lax but the wrist instead bends inwards or like turning a key. He helped me better understand how to balance her in the turns and prevent her shoulder from falling out or falling in. By the end of day one lessons, we were starting to get some consistency, but he didn't push it. He said, "She's done. We will start again tomorrow and build on this."

Day 2 we FINALLY tackled my achilles' heel. The left lead circle! Yes, the stifle has been an issue, but I think my inability to keep her straight in the turns, from lack of knowledge and understanding, was making it even more difficult. He had me focus on keeping her neck from over bending and lining up with her shoulders. On the side where she falls out, I would push her out with my inside leg, while turning her head to the inside. It caused her shoulder to fall completely out and we'd lose the rhythm or she'd jump in a canter to try and stay with me. Once I figured out how to keep her straight (holding the outside shoulder with my outside rein and leg and only turning my body), it got easier with every try. By the end of the lesson, I was able to conquer to 20m circles on the left lead canter. I was ecstatic feeling like I'd been given a whole new set of tools.

Also, I expressed my unhappiness about her almost constant head bobbing on the contact. He said that only half of it was her resistance, and the other half was because of her weakness in the hind end and being able to consistently carry herself. He told me to just focus on what I needed to maintain to help strengthen her, and it would gradually get better.

Now...I would love to say that I have tons of great video and pics of our rides, but unfortunately I don't. :-( On day 1, I was the first one to ride, so no one was there except John and my trainer. My trainer only managed to get a few minutes of video for me because she was running around trying to get things done and it wasn't great. :-/ On day 2, there was a girl that rode before me at 6am, so she offered to record the ride for my trainer. Unfortunately, she decided to sit right in the sun's path to film the entire thing, so Tess and I are more of a silhouette through the entire thing. I was so disappointed when I saw it. I spent both days taking video for every rider at our barn, got some great shots, and then I pieced them all together in a great little video that made my trainer cry, but I had no good clips to really use of my own ride or keep for learning purposes. 

Here are a couple short clips of our struggle and John talking us through it. You can hear me panting! Lol. Tess makes me work way too hard! It was really a great experience. I SOOO want to go to the barn today since I'm off, but I'm sure Tess could use a break and I have so many things I need to get done before the kids head back to school on Wednesday.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Overall I really like John's approach with you guys. He's saying don't worry about what it looks like, focus on getting the basics and getting true then everything will come together once you have those pieces it will come together but don't skip to the end and try to fill everything else in-inbetween.

He keeps encouraging you to send her forward and keep her engine, so she can meet the contact and then correct her shoulder with your outside rein and leg. And focusing on her meeting that connection. I'm really glad you took out some new tools for your toolbox. To me that is what should happen in a clinic, some clinicians give you nothing and are jerks (my experience has been the more patient, calm trainer are better) than the ones with the huge egos and self important attitudes. I think the ones with humility and patience are better teachers and care enough to make a difference and put in the extra effort to make the lessons beneficial for everyone. Rather than making excuses for themselves or arrogantly/blindly assert they're the only ones who know what is right and make excuses along the way.

I'm sorry you couldn't get more video. I understand. I wish I had more from my last clinic but you get what you get right? And at least it shows the key components of your lessons, so if you're struggling with something you can revert back to them so you juggle a few key pieces, rather than trying to do everything at once.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Overall I really like John's approach with you guys. He's saying don't worry about what it looks like, focus on getting the basics and getting true then everything will come together once you have those pieces it will come together but don't skip to the end and try to fill everything else in-inbetween.
> 
> He keeps encouraging you to send her forward and keep her engine, so she can meet the contact and then correct her shoulder with your outside rein and leg. And focusing on her meeting that connection. I'm really glad you took out some new tools for your toolbox. To me that is what should happen in a clinic, some clinicians give you nothing and are jerks (my experience has been the more patient, calm trainer are better) than the ones with the huge egos and self important attitudes. I think the ones with humility and patience are better teachers and care enough to make a difference and put in the extra effort to make the lessons beneficial for everyone. Rather than making excuses for themselves or arrogantly/blindly assert they're the only ones who know what is right and make excuses along the way.
> 
> I'm sorry you couldn't get more video. I understand. I wish I had more from my last clinic but you get what you get right? And at least it shows the key components of your lessons, so if you're struggling with something you can revert back to them so you juggle a few key pieces, rather than trying to do everything at once.


AGREED! And that's why I'm such a fan. No ego whatsoever, just eager to help you understand and get better with LOTS of encouragement and praise for even the smallest achievements. Like me, managing to keep the circle without falling out! Lol. He makes you feel good about these things and proud of yourself. I've said this before, but that is why no one gets excited about the other clinician we've had, who is also GP, but charges more. I sat through her lessons as well, but there is almost a disconnect. Like she's just there to get her check. There first time I rode with her, I left feeling kind of silly. Like I wasn't up to par to train with someone like that and should just save my money for regular lessons. 

John doesn't care what level rider you are. If you're eager to learn, he's eager to teach. Even on the sidelines, when he was teaching someone else, I would ask questions during their walk breaks. Because he was doing different exercises with different riders, and I wanted to understand. He would give me a full explanation of the issue with the horse, the exercises he was implementing, and the benefit it would provide to both horse and rider. It was amazing and opens your eyes to just how much you don't know or understand about dressage. Whenever he taught, I wanted to be right there soaking it all in.  This is the 3rd time he's come to work with us this year and we're already looking at October for his return! How many clinicians do that? Make multiple trips to a small barn in Mississippi with 85% lower level/beginner riders? We had several new people come from out of town for this clinic and all were excited to come back for his next clinic, so he mentioned that for the next one, he was going to try and schedule 3 days of lessons!

I can't wait to get to the barn tomorrow to work on all I learned!


----------



## Tihannah

I just want to add this as a reminder in my journal for some additional things I learned over the weekend, but Cassie @DanteDressageNerd, since you've ridden SOO many tough horses, you might be able to give me some tips as well.

Transitions were another aha moment. From walk to trot, I can usually get a pretty smooth transition. Of course, once we get going, she will try to come off the contact, but the transition is good! Lol. But from trot to canter, it is a mess most both days! When I ask for canter, often times, there is a delayed response, and then she kinda rocks back and jumps into it. If its really off, she will canter 1-2 strides, then come back down to a VERY choppy trot where I'm bouncing all over the place while trying to push her into the canter. My hands are all over the place and its just ugly. If I can get her going, then I can easily bring us both back together, but I have to be quick about it, or she will break stride.

I think timing of my aids is an issue and making sure we are "correct" before asking. John told me that I needn't worry as much about getting the canter as I should about being correct. He said that I'm working so hard asking for the canter, that I'm losing everything else in its place - contact, my seat, position, etc. He said if she doesn't go into canter at first, it's fine. Just collect her back and try again. He also said that if she breaks the canter, to allow her to trot, get her collected and ask again, but to MAKE SURE I'm only asking when we're both correct and ready. He said that by me making sure we are both steady, she is on the bit, and I am balanced, that the transitions will become easier.

Also during the ride, she started to get a little tired, brace, suck back, and try to power through the gaits - trotting when not asked or trotting too fast. I struggled to get her back on the contact and listening to me. He had me bring her to a halt and then gently bend her neck to either side asking her to soften to the rein. We then picked back up the trot and she was relaxed and yielding again. I was shocked. This is something I go through with almost every ride. After about 20 minutes, she doesn't want to work anymore, and then tries to just take over and I spend the rest of the time fighting to regain control, so it was amazing to see that this simple exercise could help so much.

And lastly on downward transitions. We really only worked through the trot to walk, but he showed me how to prevent her from hollowing out and just throwing on the brakes. He said that once we perfected this, then we could move on to perfecting the canter to trot transition in the same manner. Anyhow, he told me just ride her as if we are still trotting - inside leg to outside rein, half halting her, sitting tall and legging her forward while closing my thighs. It literally only took a couple tries and I was able to do it. My mouth was hanging open though. lol.

When I go back and watch videos of everybody from the clinic, I honestly think I'm one of the worst riders. Lol. I know I've only been riding for a year, but I ride 4-5 days a week. I sat studying everyone's posting trot and just trying to figure it out. I know I'm doing it wrong, I just can't seem to figure out how to fix it, how to keep my lower legs more still, and its frustrating. I literally exhausting myself trying to get Tess to maintain whatever I'm asking and I shouldn't be. All of these things are going to be my goals until October when John returns. Consistency is the key, right?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Stirrup less is your friend and sitting the trot ! It's helped my leg position tremendously. When I ride I usually start off stirrupless and then bring my stirrups back as we warm up.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Stirrup less is your friend and sitting the trot ! It's helped my leg position tremendously. When I ride I usually start off stirrupless and then bring my stirrups back as we warm up.


I was just thinking that. Perhaps I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Dehda01

Did John explain "indirect rein aid" vs "direct rein aid" to help prevent the shoulder from falling in?


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Did John explain "indirect rein aid" vs "direct rein aid" to help prevent the shoulder from falling in?


No he didn't? The falling out is really bad. He told me to half halt my outside rein and use my outside leg to create a wall to keep her in. I also open my inside rein, but do not apply any pressure.

Would love to hear about them though?


----------



## Tihannah

I should add that I have to use strong half halts the first few times to keep her from falling out as well. Its gets easier with repetition though.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

With the take and release is that related to the inside rein?


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> With the take and release is that related to the inside rein?


Outside rein mostly, but can be applied to inside as well, just in a different manner.


----------



## Dehda01

Ok- so direct rein vs indirect rein vs opening rein is best explained in person or next best via video. 

But here is a blog about it. Kinda. https://www.writingofriding.com/riding/simplicity-of-the-aids-part-ii/

Direct rein is when you keep the line from bit to elbow perfectly straight. 

Indirect is when you change the pressure by crossing the rein towards the wither... But not across the wither(usually) to change the way the pressure moves in the mouth and to control the shoulder... And the hindquarters whether you are ahead of or behind the withers (indirect rein of opposition). 

Susan Harris has made some nice illustrations and articles about it. Jane Savioe. I have worked with both of them in clinics and found the changing of the way you hold and use the rein vital to controlling the way your horse is moving... But there is also a bit of "turning the key" movement involved with your hand and you have to make sure you are involving enough leg... Which is why a good trainer is very helpful in learning how it all fits together!


----------



## Dehda01

The Anatomy and Function of Rein Aids | Eclectic Horseman Magazine











Not perfect... But good short versions.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> I just want to add this as a reminder in my journal for some additional things I learned over the weekend, but Cassie @DanteDressageNerd, since you've ridden SOO many tough horses, you might be able to give me some tips as well.
> 
> Transitions were another aha moment. From walk to trot, I can usually get a pretty smooth transition. Of course, once we get going, she will try to come off the contact, but the transition is good! Lol. But from trot to canter, it is a mess most both days! When I ask for canter, often times, there is a delayed response, and then she kinda rocks back and jumps into it. If its really off, she will canter 1-2 strides, then come back down to a VERY choppy trot where I'm bouncing all over the place while trying to push her into the canter. My hands are all over the place and its just ugly. If I can get her going, then I can easily bring us both back together, but I have to be quick about it, or she will break stride.
> 
> I think timing of my aids is an issue and making sure we are "correct" before asking. John told me that I needn't worry as much about getting the canter as I should about being correct. He said that I'm working so hard asking for the canter, that I'm losing everything else in its place - contact, my seat, position, etc. He said if she doesn't go into canter at first, it's fine. Just collect her back and try again. He also said that if she breaks the canter, to allow her to trot, get her collected and ask again, but to MAKE SURE I'm only asking when we're both correct and ready. He said that by me making sure we are both steady, she is on the bit, and I am balanced, that the transitions will become easier.
> 
> Also during the ride, she started to get a little tired, brace, suck back, and try to power through the gaits - trotting when not asked or trotting too fast. I struggled to get her back on the contact and listening to me. He had me bring her to a halt and then gently bend her neck to either side asking her to soften to the rein. We then picked back up the trot and she was relaxed and yielding again. I was shocked. This is something I go through with almost every ride. After about 20 minutes, she doesn't want to work anymore, and then tries to just take over and I spend the rest of the time fighting to regain control, so it was amazing to see that this simple exercise could help so much.
> 
> And lastly on downward transitions. We really only worked through the trot to walk, but he showed me how to prevent her from hollowing out and just throwing on the brakes. He said that once we perfected this, then we could move on to perfecting the canter to trot transition in the same manner. Anyhow, he told me just ride her as if we are still trotting - inside leg to outside rein, half halting her, sitting tall and legging her forward while closing my thighs. It literally only took a couple tries and I was able to do it. My mouth was hanging open though. lol.
> 
> When I go back and watch videos of everybody from the clinic, I honestly think I'm one of the worst riders. Lol. I know I've only been riding for a year, but I ride 4-5 days a week. I sat studying everyone's posting trot and just trying to figure it out. I know I'm doing it wrong, I just can't seem to figure out how to fix it, how to keep my lower legs more still, and its frustrating. I literally exhausting myself trying to get Tess to maintain whatever I'm asking and I shouldn't be. All of these things are going to be my goals until October when John returns. Consistency is the key, right?


Absolutely! Focus on quality of work before execution. You know the saying practice makes perfect? That's not entirely true. Perfect practice makes perfect execution. 

A lot of horses can't canter run into it but will when they're in balance and able to step into it. I agree with his assessment and saying take a step back, get yourself together, then ask. Get yourself together, get her organized then ask. A lot of the issues you're experiencing sound like issues in timing and organization which takes a LOT of time and practice to gain confidence and feel in. When you come back from trot to canter, you could think of organizing the canter and gradually ask her to come back, rather than an abrupt back to canter experience. Prepare her for the upward, prepare her for the downward so she knows it's coming and doesn't take her off guard. For example sitting trot a few strides canter-trot or sit a few stride trot to canter. I will do two half halts on my outside rein, sit a little more in my outside seat bone with outside leg slightly back and canter, if they dont canter I half halt ask and tap behind with the whip then I'll come back to trot sitting a few steps in trot and ask for canter, with Dante I used to do one step trot-canter, one step trot-canter until he correctly stepped under into canter vs just cantering. It also really sharpened his canter aid and made him sharper. 

I agree with John. You have to be patient and take your time with these things and not get angry with yourself when you don't get it. Keep yourself objective and have faith it will happen, if you focus on what you know, the feeling the want and gradually learn, improve on it and grow. You just gotta allow yourself to learn and be patient, it's okay that it isn't perfect. Take it one step at a time, don't take it personally, breathe and focus on what you know. It WILL come together with practice. Remember it isn't easy for Tess either, especially with how she moves and is conformed and her stifle issue. 

Also whenever you lose her forward engine, focus on that and get her forward and responsive, then focus on your half halts and things for balance but she has to be forward first or you have nothing to work with. You need forward for balance and straightness. If you dont have forward, youll never through. But if she's too fast and running off her feet she will bypass and not work over her back which is where your half halts from your core and leg come into place. 

Overall I think John taught you some really critical material and really highlighted some great stuff for you guys to work on. Basics first and foremost need to be met. Counter bend and flexion to bring Tess's shoulder around the corners. You can also break a circle into 1/4s and each quarter, counter bend and leg yield her off the outside aids into the inside one to teach her to bring her shoulder around the turns until you feel when you need to do that. On a more trained horse who knows to respect the outside aids and how to half halt, where to put it's shoulders you don't have to do it as much but moving her neck and shoulder through counter bend can really help her to listen to where to position her body and how to appropriately respond to your aids because counter bend is explaining to Tess what your expectation is when you half halt.

Also don't be so hard on yourself. Whether you're the best or worse, it is irrelevant. Just keep putting a step forward, working hard and doing what you're doing and you WILL get there. Also note different conformation of riders affects how they ride, for example I sit a little more on my pockets than some due to my conformation because that is where my hips are the most supple and inbalance, where as for someone else that would just throw their weight backwards and off balance. People are all built and sit a little differently. Also realize a lot of people are likely riding trained horses, where as Tess is still quite green and that is not easy to ride or organize nor is managing a stifle issue. Sometimes when you get hard on yourself, take a step back and think of what your working on and what you're building towards and steadily build. Tearing yourself down doesn't get your anywhere but doubting yourself.


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you @Dehda01 and Cassie @DanteDressageNerd! VERY helpful! Dehda, familiar with both direct and indirect reins, just were never told that's what they were called. Lol.

Been dying to respond to these posts all day, but had an intern sitting with me all day at work, then went to the barn, then to Wally World for last minute school supplies. Should be sleeping right now, but just had to get on and say what a fantastic ride we had tonight! 

This last clinic really opened my eyes to a lot of things I was doing wrong and I really saw a difference in the way Tess responded. I REALLY focused on balancing her (something I've never fully understood) and keeping her straight and it was like night and day. I never realized how much keeping her shoulders and neck together affected how she responded to my aids. Now I understand why it was so much easier to maneuver her on the rails as opposed to on a circle. I was over bending her and throwing her off balance. I found that when I lined her shoulders up when asking for the bend, she stayed waaay more consistent. The head bobbing was almost nonexistent because she didn't have to "pop up" to balance herself!

We did a lot of walk trot transitions and it helped tremendously in keeping her forward. It felt so amazing that she stayed on the contact and forward going from walk to trot. We only did a little canter work, but what a difference. Normally I post until I'm ready for the canter and then sit and ask at the same time. This time, I sat the trot and counted 3...2...1 then asked. We both knew it was coming so there was no startled jump into it that threw us both off balance.

Lastly, I remembered one other thing that John told me about closing the left lead circle. I was asking too late with my outside rein. I was waiting until she started falling out before I tried to bring the shoulder back in. Tonight I started half-halting right before we began the turn and she had no problem closing the circle. We did several smooth repetitions at the trot and I was so proud of us.  It feels so good to finally be getting a grasp on some of this and understanding it better!


----------



## Dehda01

So by using the indirect rein you can help prevent the shoulder from popping out. Sometimes in your videos, you tend to go to a low opening rein and pop her shoulder out. Which is what I think John was working on with you.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> So by using the indirect rein you can help prevent the shoulder from popping out. Sometimes in your videos, you tend to go to a low opening rein and pop her shoulder out. Which is what I think John was working on with you.


On left lead, at the top of the circle, she falls in and I open my outside rein, hold the shoulder with my inside and leg her over. Or try to anyway. At the bottom of the circle where she falls out, my trainer told me to open the inside and hold the shoulder with my outside rein and leg. My error is applying pressure to the inside when I open it and inadvertently over bending the neck forcing the shoulder out.


----------



## Dehda01

Yes, when you use the opening rein, vs the indirect( though a direct should be fine) but it varies in what I am feeling in the saddle... Mind you. You can control the bend of you circle with the turning action of your indirect rein, which controls their shoulder and neck better. So you pick them up and move them back to where you need them. You also need to be using leg to support, but it is a clear signal that changes in their mouth. Even my 35 day horse responds to it


----------



## Dehda01

This video came to mind. Not using the inside rein to turn... That isn't its purpose. https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9xx3z_jane-savoie-explains-the-outside-re_sport#tab_embed


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> This video came to mind. Not using the inside rein to turn... That isn't its purpose. https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9xx3z_jane-savoie-explains-the-outside-re_sport#tab_embed


That was a great video! Thanks! Just now had a chance to watch it and eager to watch more of the others. Rode again tonight, and again, another great ride. I am just beyond thrilled at the understanding developing between me and Tess. These little details and understanding have escaped me for so long and I was beginning to feel so frustrated at my inability to accomplish a 20m circle that I pretty much avoided them when I rode alone. Then I'd have a lesson with my trainer and they were just awful.

Comments from my trainer and John in the past?
1. I can tell you failed Geometry.
2. There are no straight lines in a circle.
3. How about we try some circles instead of triangles now? 
4. More circles, less octagons.
:rofl::rofl:

So this is like a crowning moment for me. We worked in the big open pasture, but did several 20m circles at trot. I decided that I wanted to make sure I was perfecting them at the walk and trot before I attempted canter. I also think the canter is more difficult for her because of the stifle. Again, we started with transitions. I REALLY focused on my seat and legs, holding the shoulder, and giving the proper half halts. She responded SO well! We did several 20m circles where she stayed light and on the contact because I was able to keep her balanced. She rarely did the head bobbing thing too. And because I was able to keep her balanced, she did so much better holding the gaits I asked for. We worked in both directions and she did well in both directions. Our trot to walk transitions are getting better and better. 

Even though we didn't ride till about 6:30 and it was cloudy, the humidity was ridiculous. She started getting too hot about 25 min in and started hollowing, bracing, and trying to race through it, so I ended the ride and we hacked out a little bit. I've realized that if she's feeling good and comfortable, she will give me her all. But when she gets tired or overheated, its a lost cause. I also think that now that I am finally getting her to work properly, I have to give her time to build the strength to properly carry herself longer. All in all I'm really happy and feel like I finally have the basic tools to continue moving forward in our journey and I appreciate SO MUCH all of the help and tips I receive here.


----------



## Dehda01

I love Jane Savoie! I am lucky that she summers in Vermont and I have taken quite a few lessons and clinics with her over the years, though she is quite busy these days. She rides a friesian, Moshi. And she has been very respectful of me riding Arabs. I have basically all of her books and I keep wavering on considering buying the happy horse program. I love her DVDs and books and think she breaks things into nice pieces.


----------



## Tihannah

This morning's ride was not great and made me wish I had a gelding! Lol. Tess is in season again and getting her to focus on anything except a nearby gelding was exhausting. My trainer was riding the big warmblood gelding for the owner nearby and I simply could not get Tess to focus or listen to the aids at all. All she wanted to do was get close to the gelding! We worked on transitions and she'd completely ignore the halt aids. It took 5-6 repetitions just to get her to halt once. Anytime we passed the side of the pasture the gelding was on, her head would come up and turn in that direction. I'd steer her left, and she'd try to go right cause that's where he was. It was so frustrating. At one point, we were doing what I thought was a nice canter when she suddenly turned on what felt like a barrel racing turn and tried to race toward the gelding. I had to completely turn her to the inside in a tight circle as she completely ignored all aids. Her behavior made it difficult to focus on my seat, position, and legs so I felt like everything was off. We only rode for about 30 minutes, but really accomplished nothing. The whole time was spent just trying to get her to focus and listen to me. Its funny because its really just THIS particular gelding. There were other geldings out in the barn and being ridden today, but this guy is her favorite. Perhaps tomorrow will be a better day.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## KigerQueen

i feel you. took my mare on a nice quiet ride one day. stopped to talk to a friend and her minis. a trailer with a stud in it drove by. my mare sniffed and BAM! when right into season. she screamed and squirted and peed constantly the rest of the ride -_-' (and the week). this is a mare that can go into season at the SIGHT of a new gelding in the dead of winter... Try wild Yams. alot of people swear by them. its a safer (safer than regimate and if you miss a dose it wont make her flip out and cycle) way to help with distracted mares and helps make their seasons less detracting.


----------



## Tihannah

Wild yams? Never heard of that. Is it the same as fresh yams I can get from the grocery store?

And yes! The peeing! It's the only time she will pee in cross ties and stopped to pee at least 3 times during the ride!


----------



## Tihannah

@Dehda01 - hoping you can chime in on this one and give me some feedback?

Rode this morning and we were solo, so the ride went much better. Worked on transitions and balance and Tess did well. At the end of the ride, we did one right lead canter around the jump arena, then changed directions and did a half lap on left lead. It was a fairly short ride, maybe 20-25 min, mostly walk/trot, and we ended on a good note with no labored breathing.

One thing I noticed during the canter is that on right lead, which is her easier side, she tends to really throw herself on the forehand. On left lead, though this gait is harder to keep, she is more uphill. Today's left lead canter was probably one of our best and I was really impressed with my girl today. Her stifle problem is on the right hind. 

After our ride, we hacked out a bit behind the barn in the shade of trees, then I hosed her off and let her sit in front of the fan awhile to dry and cool off for about 30 minutes. I stayed close by feeding treats and brushing her and just hanging out. All was fine and I put her back in her stall and left.

Around 4:30p I get a text from my trainer. :-( She says one of the barn workers texted her and said "Tess wasn't moving much and seemed sore on her left hind". She instructed her to turn her out because she needed to keep moving. She said she would head over to check on her and then again in the morning and if she was still sore, she would give her some banamine. 

I really don't understand what happened. I didn't push anything today or work her any more than I normally do. I actually think I worked her less. The only thing I can think of is that she really sat back on the left lead canter today and then going back in her stall for 5 hours didn't help. So now I'm at a crossroads of what to do. I feel like maybe she needs something additional besides the joint supplement I have her on if I'm ever going to be able to get her stifle strong again. She has the tendency to guard her right hind and I think some of her imbalance can be attributed to her trying to avoid putting weight or stress on it. I guess I'm going to call the vet in the morning and discuss it with him. He's supposed to be coming out this week for routine care too.


----------



## Tihannah

**Correction** I just spoke with the barn worker and she said Tess was off in her right hind, not left.


----------



## Zexious

Glad to hear you had a more positive ride, but so sorry to hear she's off!
Keep us updated <3


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

With the right lead it may be that she's more through or over her back and needs more help to get her to come from behind vs left she may not be as through but she comes more upright because she's not as through. It's hard to say different horses compensate differently. I can say sometimes you will sacrifice the "uphill" portion for throughness and gradually work more on "up" because through and having the back up takes priority over being uphill. Or it may be because she is over her back, it takes more riding to keep her through as well as get the lift and elevation. Or her stifle is hurting her and she's trying to avoid carrying behind to avoid pain *shrugs* just a guess.

I can't say about the stifle but I don't think it's your fault. I'd see what the vet says. She may have laid down and gotten up funny, she may have kicked out at a fly and bothered it or it may hurt for the day or it could be bothering her. But hopefully it's something she'll work out of on her own and will be just fine.


----------



## Dehda01

That is a call for the vet. A simple muscle pull is possible that could improve with some buteand rest... Or the start of an abscess could be brewing... Or it may be time for adequan or joint injections for some maintenance. Impossible for me to say- my crystal ball is foggy this morning.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm going to give him a call this morning. Just got a text from barn worker. She said she's moving better this morning, but still looks kinda sore. My trainer is going to give her some banamine as well.


----------



## Dehda01

Dont medicate with a NSAID if you are planning on having the vet come out to check. You will just mask it. And make sure they pull a temp before giving the banamine- and never give banamine IM. I don't like giving banamine for muscular skeletal soreness personally.


----------



## Tihannah

Vet went out. I haven't spoken to him yet, but my trainer said he put her on some previcox. Still at work. Will get details later.


----------



## Tihannah

No update on Tess. Vet DID NOT come out yet. Apparently, he's coming tomorrow and going to start her on Previcox. We've had rain all week, so I haven't been out, but my trainer says she's been doing okay.

Okay, so some of you may remember, but months back when I first got Tess, I posted about a shady girl working at my barn a few times. She was working off board from the previous owner and trying to bring her horse over. She swindled me in what was supposed to be a trade of boots, black for white, and I ended up getting old wraps and she got my brand new boots instead. She texted a few times wanting to ride Tess the first week I got her when I wasn't at the barn. Then she started leasing a horse, the only other horse at the barn on the same feed as Tess (TC), and 2 days after I filled her feed bin, there was a lot missing, and I became suspicious that she was taking it. She was the only person working mornings and the other workers were teens.

Anyhow, she only worked a few months before she told my trainer that her husband got another job and she had no one to watch her daughter and was going to stay home. Days later she posts on FB about getting a job down the road at a private barn. She's been there since. Then yesterday, out of the blue, she calls my trainer asking if she can have her job back. She was supposed to start back today, but said she couldn't make it because of the rain and flooding.

My trainer also gets a call from the barn owner she's been working for. The barn owner's trainer went out of town, but comes back, and ALL of her tack has been stolen. Saddle, bridles, everything. $7-$8k worth of tack. My trainer takes them to where the girl keeps her trailer and they look inside and everything is there. Now everything is coming to light. Several people missing things during the time she worked at the barn, including my trainer, and just couldn't figure out what happened. I don't know if the girl has been arrested yet, but I know anything over $1000 stolen is considered a felony. My trainer is really upset over the whole thing because she let the girl work for us and was gonna allow her to come back even though people have been suspicious of her for some time. I guess she just wanted to believe she was a decent person because she's known her for so long.:neutral:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh wow that sucks !!! 


Have you considered Pentosan injections ? We did a 4 course on Roy and he's way better now !


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Oh wow that sucks !!!
> 
> 
> Have you considered Pentosan injections ? We did a 4 course on Roy and he's way better now !


I haven't. I've heard of them before, but not real familiar? What was he diagnosed for?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That lady sounds like a hot mess and I hope she pays for what she stole and pays consequences. I feel sorry for her daughter but that is not a role model or way to show your child how to live. But that person is not someone you trust with anything. Totally unacceptable. I can't stand the type that plays the poor me card while they're trying to pick someone else's pocket and couldn't consider or careless how long or much it took those people to be able to afford and buy what they do. I will never understand thieves. If you can't afford it get out until you can, work it out. Dont take because you somehow think you're owed or entitled to it. But it'll bite her in the butt, I have no doubt she'll pay for it.

I hope everything goes over well with the vet and you can figure out what is going on without needing too much diagnostic work.


----------



## Dehda01

Adequan vs. Legend vs. Pentosan | Horse Journal

How is she doing? Pentosan or its similar compounded generics can be very helpful in combating arthritis in older horses.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Adequan vs. Legend vs. Pentosan | Horse Journal
> 
> How is she doing? Pentosan or its similar compounded generics can be very helpful in combating arthritis in older horses.


I haven't been out to see her, just getting 2nd hand information from my trainer. Vet went out yesterday and left the previcox and they gave her her first dose with last night's feeding. We've had terrible rain and flooding all week and I'm dying to get out there.

Thanks for the article! Someone at the barn mentioned the Adequan to me. I'm going to see how she does on the Previcox and then consider Adequan. It seems to have some great feedback as far as helping with older horses, arthritis, and joint problems.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Pentosan is also used as a preventative .. Or so I've heard.

Roy has slight hip issues nothing completely serious if we had of done nothing he still would be able to do what I ask of him now but it was about making him more comfortable. 

He got 4 injections in total once a week for a month and then he will get 4 again sometime next year if I feel it is necessary.


----------



## Tihannah

Went out to see Tess tonight. Didn't ride, just spent time grooming her. My trainer gave me the Previcox from the vet and she took it easily with a treat. She will start getting it with her AM feed in the morning. She seemed to be moving fine, but I decided to lunge her a bit just to be sure. She was NOT happy about that! 

I had to be REALLY firm to keep her moving and it literally took me 10 min to get her to trot. She was ****ed and even snorted at me a few times. When we changed directions, it was even harder. I honestly haven't done hardly any groundwork with her, so I don't know if she was just mad cause I was making her do it, or if she was hurting, although she didn't look off. So I texted a friend from the barn who's really good with lunging and groundwork and she's going to come out in the morning and help me with it. I just want to make sure she's okay before I try to ride her.

I've also been looking more into the adequan. Another boarder with a 20 yr old gelding uses it and I spoke with her tonight and she raved about it. She said she can really tell the difference when he's on it and when he's not. She also offered to show me how to do the injections if I decide to try it. I don't know how similar they are, but I know that when Tess was given the shots of banamine for her eye ulcer, it was the first and only time I'd ever seen her canter across the pasture. I'm going to give the Previcox a few weeks and see if I see any change first though.


----------



## KigerQueen

i give our old gelding privacox daily. he went from being intermittently lame to running like a loon at 31.


----------



## Tihannah

KigerQueen said:


> i give our old gelding privacox daily. he went from being intermittently lame to running like a loon at 31.


Do you remember how long it took to kick in?


----------



## KigerQueen

i would say he still had gimpy days for the first 3 weeks. he has been getting daily privacox for about 3 months now and he has only been stiff with extreme weather changes. yesterday the 31 year old tb, with a left stifle issue and a arthritic right fetlock jumped over 2.5 feet in the air and bucked a good 6 feet sidways. he also ran around like a crackhead for a goo 30 min. he out did the 25 year old barrel horse in energy. I would say it works XD! he also has uvites that causes him pain, blindess and to be incredibly spooky. have not seen a single flairup or issue since the first week of the privacox.


----------



## Tihannah

Met my friend at the barn this morning and she lunged Tess for me with no problems - walk and trot. I was jealous, but she gave me some good tips. Tess looked fine at the walk, but once she started trotting, you could see that she was dragging her right hind a bit, more so going in the clockwise direction than counter-clockwise. So yea, definitely her stifle. My friend checked her over just to be sure there was no swelling, abscess, or issues in other areas of that leg and all looked fine.

I haven't ridden her in a week and decided it would be better to ride instead of letting her continue to sit. We started off slow and spent 15-20 min at the walk. It only took about 5 min at the trot before she started warming up and moving better. We even did a really nice and smooth right lead canter. I kept her on straights and wide turns though and she seemed just fine. Perhaps the weekend of the clinic and the couple lessons with my trainer working on circles had some impact. I'm really anxious to see if the Previcox will make a difference.


----------



## KigerQueen

give it time. it needs to build in the system. helped my mare go from 3 legged lame to being pasture sound


----------



## Tihannah

KigerQueen said:


> i would say he still had gimpy days for the first 3 weeks. he has been getting daily privacox for about 3 months now and he has only been stiff with extreme weather changes. yesterday the 31 year old tb, with a left stifle issue and a arthritic right fetlock jumped over 2.5 feet in the air and bucked a good 6 feet sidways. he also ran around like a crackhead for a goo 30 min. he out did the 25 year old barrel horse in energy. I would say it works XD! he also has uvites that causes him pain, blindess and to be incredibly spooky. have not seen a single flairup or issue since the first week of the privacox.


WOW! That's awesome! Hopefully, we'll see similar results! How much do you give? My vet gave us the 227mg pills, but she only gets 1/4 pill per day.


----------



## KigerQueen

same 1/4 pill a day. my mare was on 1/4 a pill every other day. now that our gelding has been on 1/4 a pill day for a while we are going down to every other day and upping it on bad days.

1 week on the privacox






a little over a month later


----------



## Tihannah

All I'm seeing are long black stripes? I saw the same thing on another thread?


----------



## KigerQueen

weird. im not having an issue and im on chrome.


----------



## Tihannah

I'm on chrome as well. Let me see if I can see them in explorer.


----------



## Tihannah

I was able to see the youtube header in explorer and click on it to take me to the videos. WOW! What a difference! They look like spring chickens in the 2nd video! Lol. Thank you! Gives me a lot of hope for Tess and moving forward.


----------



## KigerQueen

and the old guy has quite the stifle issue too. its usually swollen and coupled with the opposite front fetlock having issues he is teetering between the two. give it time might take a month or two before you see the full effects.


----------



## Tihannah

Oh! I forgot to add - @Rainaisabelle , I finally dropped my stirrups this morning! I didn't ride long without them and only at walk, but I think it really helped get a better feel on my position and seat. When I put my feet back in the stirrups, my legs almost felt longer and more correct. I think it really helped me in the canter as well. I was actually moving with Tess and relaxed and not being bumped out of the saddle. I'm going to make it a point to start dropping them at least part of every ride to help improve my seat and balance!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's awesome !!
It's really good to do I still do my warmup and cool down without stirrups ! 

I'm so glad it worked for you


----------



## knightrider

No stirrup November is coming!


----------



## KigerQueen

Im not ready!!! lol! well i could always practice my bronc riding skill without irons...


----------



## Tihannah

Our ride today was even better. Had another boarder riding with us and she watched us working and said she couldn't see anything off with Tess's hind leg. She wasn't dragging or anything. I lunged her before we rode and though she showed some slight dragging on the right, it was definitely better than yesterday. I guess as we rode, it gradually got better because the boarder thought she looked great. I'm not yet sure how much of this is contributed to being off for a week and gradually working out the stiffness and how much may be the Previcox, but time will tell.

I didn't get to the barn till about 10:30a because I overslept, but off and on rain gave us fairly cool weather (low 80s) and cloudy skies. There was even a nice constant cool breeze. Despite this, Tess was huffing and starting to overheat after only about 10 min of riding. I'm starting to feel really discouraged on how to combat this. She's been on the One AC and electrolytes for 6 weeks now, and still no significant change. She's drinking plenty of water, stalled during the day, and only ridden in the evenings or early mornings when its cooler. Despite this, she's still overheating. Even before being ridden or just sitting in the pasture, and she tends to stay in shaded areas. I HAVE to keep her working to keep her from going lame, but any amount of work is causing her to overheat. I feel like I just can't win.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Have you tried (sorry I can't remember if you mentioned this you probably did..) clipping her ? Like a full clip ?


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Have you tried (sorry I can't remember if you mentioned this you probably did..) clipping her ? Like a full clip ?


I haven't. She doesn't seem to really need it after the last shedding, but maybe I will if it will help.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried (sorry I can't remember if you mentioned this you probably did..) clipping her ? Like a full clip ?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't. She doesn't seem to really need it after the last shedding, but maybe I will if it will help.
Click to expand...

It's something to consider we clip in Australia when it gets to summer as the horses just over heat and sweat to much if you don't. Those of them in full work anyway


----------



## KigerQueen

i would keep her mane up when you ride as well. not as a fashion statement but to help keep it off her neck. her issue could also be from being out of shape. maybe do some ground work to build her endurance. when she gets hot you can hose her off and keep working to help her out. may also help with her soundness as well.


----------



## Tihannah

KigerQueen said:


> i would keep her mane up when you ride as well. not as a fashion statement but to help keep it off her neck. her issue could also be from being out of shape. maybe do some ground work to build her endurance. when she gets hot you can hose her off and keep working to help her out. may also help with her soundness as well.


I pretty much keep her mane braided. I like the way it looks anyways.  But am definitely going to start doing more groundwork with her. I think it will help a lot!


----------



## KigerQueen

i do that with out paint. after 3 trips around the round pen and hoping over 1.5ft jumps like 6 times (so 9 trips around the round pen) he was huffing because of the heat and drenched. gave him a bath and a break and did more messing around after dark.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I used to take Roy running we used to go 2ks a day but we live in a suburb now and I have shin splints :/


----------



## Tihannah

We rode last night...and its possible I spoke too soon. Lol. Our ride was fantastic! It appears that the Previcox is starting to kick in already. She was moving really well and not dragging her hind end at all. I had a friend riding with me and she commented that Tess looked really good. Because of all the rain, the weather was really nice and cool with little humidity. When I got there though, one of the barn workers told me that Tess was sweating on her neck in the stall! Sure enough, at the end of our ride, she had significant sweat on her neck and chest. I was elated! It's been roughly 6 weeks since we started the electrolytes and One AC. We rode for a good 40 min, walk, trot, and canter with significant breaks in between and she handled it really well. She did not get too overheated and her breathing wasn't bad either. Usually I have to rush her to the wash rack and hose her down for a good 15-20 min before her breathing returns to normal, but this time she was breathing normal by the time we got back to the barn to untack. I felt under her chest and she was just warm. Usually, she feels like a stove burner at the end of our ride. Again, after our rides, she usually moves kinda slow and dragging, but not last night. She was limber and taking big strides like she felt good.  I was so happy and couldn't stop commenting on how well she was moving.

This is her in our small hay barn in cross ties after I hosed her off and then went to wash her bit. I came back and saw her standing like this and just had to snap a pic. She NEVER stands like this in cross ties. She is ALWAYS resting one of her hind legs. ALWAYS. To see her standing up square like this on all fours just had me grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Aww I'm glad to hear you and Tessa are doing well! It sounds like you had a really fabulous ride! And she's sweating properly! That's great! I'm really glad with the cooler weather, her body was better able to regulate itself. That's really good! 

Aww Tess looks great! What a pretty mare! She looks really happy


----------



## Tihannah

Last night we rode again and it was definitely more humid than its been so I tried to take it easy. Have had a more experienced barn friend riding with me all week who has been giving me tips on fixing my position and posting, so that's what I really focused on. More on me and less on Tess, but she did really well. I never realized just how WRONG I've been doing it all this time, so trying to start over feels almost awkward. Sitting up tall, dropping my shoulders, hollowing my lower back, but bringing in my core, all while keeping my legs long, heels down, toes pointed inward, and calves against her belly. MAN, its hard! Lol. I think that I've been doing it wrong for so long, that it kinda threw Tess off as well. I think she had just kind of adjusted to my unbalanced poor positioning. It took about 15 - 20 min to get her to hold a trot while I was trying to maintain this new position. It was like she kept stopping and saying, "What are you doing??" Lol. At one point, I had to get really firm with the aids and say, "KEEP GOING! Just ignore what I'm doing for the moment. Just GO!" Eventually we pulled it together. 

What I loved about maintaining this position is that once we got organized, it was easier to push her forward into my hands, to bend her, and ask her to go with my seat. She is SOOO hard to bring together. She has such a long frame that its difficult to pull it all together. I took video of our ride, but it wasn't great and a lot of it is just too far away to see anything good, but from what I could see, my positioning and posting looked waaay better! When I'm in the saddle, it feels so strange and I have to constantly remind myself not to fall into my normal slouching forward seat. But when I watch it on video, it looks more natural and how it's supposed to be. My lower legs aren't flapping and swinging and I'm not pushing forward and up in my post. So tonight we will work on it more.

We were supposed to have a lesson tonight, but my trainer was on the road all day yesterday delivering hay, feed, and supplies to barns in Baton Rouge, LA that had taken in rescues from the flood. We took in 2 horses at our barn. She is exhausted and has a lot to catch up on at the barn, so we are rescheudling for Saturday morning. I'm kinda glad so that I have more time to work on my position and posting before then. Anyhow, just a couple stills from our ride. Our transitions into trot and canter are getting better and better. Downwards? Eh? Not so much. Lol. But we are working on it! ;-)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You guys look awesome !!


----------



## Zexious

Looking fabulous! <3<3
Love the pics <3


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Have you considered like once a month or something getting someone to lunge you while you are on her? Just so you can focus on you and not have to worry about keeping her going etc?


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Have you considered like once a month or something getting someone to lunge you while you are on her? Just so you can focus on you and not have to worry about keeping her going etc?


I have, its just finding someone willing to help me do it! Everyone that comes to the barn just wants to ride their horse. Lol. Its hard getting anyone to take time out to help you with those things. The one girl that used to help me a lot and spent the summer with John, no longer keeps her horse there and doesn't work there anymore, so she's only there if she has a lesson or something. :-(

She was better today, but she still lacks impulsion from behind. It takes at least 15 min to get her warmed up enough to start moving well, but then she starts getting heated, so we have to take a lot of walk breaks. If I try to push her too much, she gets hollow and hard to work with. She's doing well, all things considered, but I think we will do much better once the weather cools down.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I found that short rides seem to work better then long ones especially if they don't have the muscle tone to keep it up for long periods


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson this morning at 7:30am. Since I live 40 min away, I was up at 5:30a and out the house by 6a to make it to barn in time to get Tess fed and tacked up. I got frustrated with both myself and Tess a lot during the lesson, but it was a good session and I got some good realizations.

We do really well, Tess and I, when we ride alone, but when it comes to a lesson or clinic, I feel like everything just kinda falls apart and we look a mess. Today was more evident than ever of the monster I've been feeding in Tess and the behavior I've allowed and become accustomed to that is essentially defeating our ability to REALLY improve. I've said this before, but I simply let her have her way far too much. When she wants to slow down, break gait, or simply stop, I fail to stay on top of it. I simply give in, let her win, and then regroup. Then when we have a lesson, it becomes a discombobulated mess because the trainer or clinician is saying, "GO! GO! Don't you let her stop!" In turn, I exhaust myself trying to keep her moving at the pace she is supposed to. This morning I had to REALLY fight with her. My trainer insisted I give her one leg bump, then tap her with the whip until she trotted. I literally had to tap her about 8 times before she picked up the trot, and I KNOW this is my own fault. At one point, I even had to push her into a canter and THEN let her trot to make her quit trying to stop. I was getting so frustrated, but my trainer tried to paint things in a positive light noting how much we've improved and all the things I couldn't get her to do when I got her, but I knew it was my fault. I've had plenty of time to fix the inconsistencies.

My other self-defeating habit is avoiding circles. In a 30-40 min session of riding, I may only do 3 or 4 real circles and I always space them out. One circle then go straight. Then we have a lesson, it takes umpteen tries to balance her and get a decent circle. I can't even tell you how many squares we did in our lesson today before we got it right.

The positives from today is that I know what I need to do and I'm determined to fix it. During our lesson, my trainer also gave me some important guidelines for warm up and getting her to try and stretch down before we began any real work. I also figured out that part of our struggle with keeping it together is my rein length. I give her too much and anything I'm trying to do from behind simply falls out the front because of that elastic Friesian neck and her ability to work around the contact. I figured out FINALLY that as long as keep my outside rein length right at her withers and continue to push from behind, I don't give her enough leeway to fight with me, and she has to relax and respond to my half halts. And finally, I am vowing to divorce my inside rein. I've relied on it for far too long and Tess has become dependent on my using it to balance and turn her. If I am riding her forward into the contact and release my inside rein to pat her, she will completely fall apart - counterbend and come off the contact. This shouldn't happen and I know it.

So yea, we didn't do as well as I'd hoped this morning, but we did learn a lot. I know this journey is never ending, but as long as we can continuously improve, I will be happy. OH! And one last thing! At the end of our lesson, Tess was sweating like a TB! Lol. Her neck and chest were drenched! FINALLY!! She even had that white foam between her butt cheeks that I always see with other horses and never her. I couldn't believe how well she was sweating! At the end of every ride, I pull my glove off and feel her neck. Just a few days ago, I could only feel a very slight dampness under her coat, but today she was soaked! I was so happy! I was starting to think I would have to look into getting something else besides the One AC. It took nearly 7 weeks to kick in, but I'm so glad its finally working!

Anyhow, below is a short video of our ride from last Thursday. One more to add to my video journals.  I can definitely see improvement in both of us, though our downward transitions still suck! Lol. But all good things come in time, right?


----------



## Tihannah

Up early again to get to the barn before the heat set in. I was the first one at the barn this morning and it was nice just enjoying her alone in the quiet of the early morning. I didn't even have to go fetch her from the pasture this morning. I just walked to the gate and called for her and she immediately came to me. I took my time getting tacked up and spent time re-braiding her mane and grooming her really well. I had music playing on my phone and she seemed to enjoy being pampered and it was really nice. The changes I'm seeing in her as far as overall health with the sweating, breathing, and ability all have me really hopeful. She's such a sweet mare, even though she has her days, she really does try to please, and I feel such an incredible bond with this horse.

We had a good ride and worked on a lot of little things. We rode in the big pasture, so she was forward and really moving. I tried my best to keep her really moving from behind, but I imagine this will take time as well. All in all, I was really pleased and we got some good stills from our morning together.









After the ride...with her bedroom eyes.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw that's beautiful!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You guys look great in the video!! That is the most organized, rhythmical and together I've ever seen you guys look! You look great! I'm super proud of you both.

:lol: I liked that. I'm filing for divorce from my inside rein. That's clever/cute. 

And exactly all good things happen in time. Look at how far you've come together in such a short period of time. You're getting it and yes you're bound to make mistakes, we all do and that is OK. That's how we learn. 

You can also incorporate shallow loops and patterns like serpentines and diagnols that would help a lot and shallow loops may be easier on her stifle if that is a concern but still allow you to change the bend and balance. It's a good exercise!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I finally got to read your posts rather then just looking at the pretty pictures !!

I'd love to divorce my inside rein but I'm still struggling with this outside rein business! 

You guys are so beautiful together and that canter in the video was just gorgeous !


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> You guys look great in the video!! That is the most organized, rhythmical and together I've ever seen you guys look! You look great! I'm super proud of you both.
> 
> :lol: I liked that. I'm filing for divorce from my inside rein. That's clever/cute.
> 
> And exactly all good things happen in time. Look at how far you've come together in such a short period of time. You're getting it and yes you're bound to make mistakes, we all do and that is OK. That's how we learn.
> 
> You can also incorporate shallow loops and patterns like serpentines and diagnols that would help a lot and shallow loops may be easier on her stifle if that is a concern but still allow you to change the bend and balance. It's a good exercise!


Thank you, Cassie! It means so much that you can see the progression in us! When I watch it, more than anything, I see the improvement in Tess. That she's more accepting of the contact and not constantly fighting me. Our rides used to be a constant dip above and behind the vertical. Now she really only comes off the contact due to balance issues or distractions. She's definitely much softer and more supple than she was when we started, or even a few months ago! She understands what I'm asking now. And I think part of it is just me working on things with myself - trying to keep my hands more still, figuring out how to balance her, and establish a better seat. I think as I continue to get better, so will she.

Thanks for the tips as well! I think the loops and patterns will help a lot. I do worry about putting too much stress on the stifle trying to do the circles. I think that will help us work on her balance without pushing her too hard.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I finally got to read your posts rather then just looking at the pretty pictures !!
> 
> I'd love to divorce my inside rein but I'm still struggling with this outside rein business!
> 
> You guys are so beautiful together and that canter in the video was just gorgeous !


Thanks Raina! The canter hasn't been the easiest gait to get her into, but once she does, you can almost just turn it over to her. Today we really worked on getting her to sit back more in the canter and I think she did really well.  This wouldn't be as easy if she wasn't on the previcox, but I think its really helping a lot!


----------



## Zexious

I really love hearing the positivity in your tone in your last update post <3
You've got a gorgeous mare, and there's nothing quite as pleasant as really seeing change for the better.


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson last night, and BOY, Tess and I got her butts handed to us! Lol. Well, mostly mine. My trainer is now insisting that I started every ride in warm up trying to get Tess to stretch down into the contact. As a Friesian, this is SOOO hard to do, as she naturally wants to carry her head high. We started at the walk and it was fairly easy and she seems to enjoy stretching down at the walk. The trot was a whole other story! And I mean it was HARD and exhausting! We probably spent a good 20-25 min on this and it wasn't till the very end that Tess finally started to relax and give in. We never held it for very long, but my trainer urged me to give lots of praise for any little bit we could get. She said this would also help release some tension and curb the anticipation, as well as help to build her topline. So now I am on a mission to make this part of our daily routine and warm up. I read a few threads in another forum regarding Friesians and stretching down into the contact. Many agreed that it was a really hard feat to accomplish, but once they realized that it was easier than bracing and sucking back, they would become more anxious to do it.

We worked on a LOT of circles, mostly to the left just trying to help Tess work through her balance issues on the left lead. I got so frustrated at times, but my trainer continued to encourage me. She also gave me a reality check a couple times. I would just throw my hands up and protest and say, "We can't do this!" and she would say, "SHE can do it, because I've done it with her a number of times." She reminded me that the left was her weak side and I wasn't adjusting myself to that. I needed to be quicker with my aids and anticipate where we would go off track instead of letting it happen and reacting too late.

And I swear, I tried SOOO many times, and simply could not turn her with my outside rein on the left lead in the part of the circle we always fall out unless she slowed down. My trainer kept telling me to open my inside rein and use my outside rein to turn her, but she couldn't really see my outside rein. So it literally took almost the entire lesson before something clicked and I realized what I was doing wrong.

Not long ago, Dehda brought up the Direct and Indirect rein. Well, in the turn, I was using my outside rein indirectly to turn her and it was having no effect whatsoever! She was still falling out or barely making the turn so that we almost hit the wall! And then at that exhausted moment, I turned my hand over and applied direct rein pressure and JUST LIKE THAT, we easily made the turn!

So before we ended the lesson, my trainer wanted to run through an Intro C test. In Intro C, you start off going to the right and on right lead. Our 20m circle was flawless, and there was only a slight delay in the canter depart. My trainer raved that if we did this at an upcoming schooling show, no one would want to go after us. And then it happened...we crossed the diagonal and changed reins.:neutral: It was like I was riding a completely different horse. Like I had no power steering and no control whatsoever. The 20m circle was hideous, I fought to keep her on the rail, and our left lead canter was a discombobulate fast trot. But my trainer just laughed and said, "Well, the first half was beautiful!"

We have several events coming up. Sept 10th we're doing another Mock Show. October 21-23rd John is coming back and for a *3 day* clinic this time!:loveshower:, and Oct.29th we're doing a schooling show at my barn. I think these are all great growth opportunities for me and Tess. I discussed it with my trainer and we're aiming to do Intro C and Training Level Test 1. I really think we can do it. Especially if we spend 3 days with John before the schooling show. So yea, I'm pretty excited and know we have a lot to work on. But I'm pretty motivated!


----------



## Dehda01

Have you used the indirect rein on your inside hand? That is the typical use to control the shoulder from falling in. But again, difficult to explain over the interweb... At least for me... Better for a good instructor to do so. I prefer t ride and longe with LOTS OF IN HAND WORK!!! tight horses deep and round to encourage a deep stretch and then they can work looser after the exaggerated work. Not rollkur but deep. Saddlebreds, Arabians, friesians and many harness type warmbloods. All training is exaggerated so that they give 75-80% during shows.


----------



## Tihannah

Tess and I have had some great rides this weekend just working on a lot of little things. I swear she gets better everyday. Saturday, about 8 kids from the barn and my trainer all went to a barn about an hour away to school cross country. I felt kinda sad that Tess and I couldn't go, but we're just not jumpers, so we had the place mostly to ourselves.

Friday evening I rode after work, and there were quite a few boarders there. One lady I talk to often came over to compliment Tess and tell me how good she looked. Inadvertently, she also kinda hurt my feelings... She started going on about how the supplements and work have really just made her look like a new horse. But then she went on to reiterate how BAD she looked when I got her, or even just a few months ago. "I'm telling you, she looked like an old broke down nag! She just looked SO OLD!":sad: I was thinking to myself, "She did??" I mean I knew Tess wasn't in the greatest shape when I got her, and maybe I'm just naive, but I didn't think she looked THAT bad. She then says, "I'm serious. You need to go back and look at some old video you've taken. She looks fantastic now."

So I got home that night and I did. I went back and found the video from January where I asked my trainer to hop on because I couldn't get her to bend or stay on the contact or even go in the direction I was asking. And that's when I could see everything that I couldn't see then... And I don't mean she looked horrible, physically, but I could just how weak she was, being off in her right hind, the weakness in her hind, and just how much she didn't understand.

So today I got my guy to come out and video my ride to compare the two. The difference is pretty amazing.  Mind you, we still have a lot of work to do, but after seeing this, I am so truly proud of my girl and how hard she has worked for me over the past 9 months. Try not to pay attention to me, I still have much to fix with my position and hands(my dang shoulders love to roll forward!), but seeing her improvement really wipes out all the frustrations I've been feeling lately. And the fact that I'm learning and trying to teach her as I go, just makes it all the more satisfying. We can only get better right?

Youtube silenced my video. Gonna try another way!


----------



## Tihannah

Have never tried this site. But here is the video...can't figure out hot to embed. :-/

Upload and Share Videos - Sendvid


----------



## Tazzie

You both have really come such a long way! That video really, really highlighted it! You've done such a great job all around with her. Her health, her diet, her training. All has absolutely gone in the right direction! Great job Tina!!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> You both have really come such a long way! That video really, really highlighted it! You've done such a great job all around with her. Her health, her diet, her training. All has absolutely gone in the right direction! Great job Tina!!


Thanks, Katie! I mean, you know first hand how hard it is to train a horse from scratch, but I really went into this not having a clue of what I was getting myself into! Lol. I simply didn't know what I didn't know. And of course, we are STILL trying to get through an Intro Level test, lol, but I think with time, we will get beyond that. She really is much strong and more supple than she was when I got her. We still ahve a lot to accomplish on the left lead - canter and bending - but I know it will get better as she gets stronger. I look forward to looking back in another year and seeing the progress as well!


----------



## Tazzie

You'll get there  it's the beauty of Dressage. It'll happen with correct work, it will just take all of us different amounts of time to get there! You've shown such massive improvement that I also look forward to seeing where you'll be in a year! And just keep working at Intro C. You guys will get it, I have faith! It sounds like the mock show will be a GREAT place to try it out!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You guys are beautiful together ! You should be so proud of yourself! I don't agree with the nag statement though she may have been dull in the coat etc but never a nag. You made her come alive though she looks so fantastic!

I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you Raina! That really means a lot! You've done an incredible job yourself rehabbing your guy and then taking the ribbons at your first show! He is very lucky to have you!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Thank you Raina! That really means a lot! You've done an incredible job yourself rehabbing your guy and then taking the ribbons at your first show! He is very lucky to have you!


I really like to think I'm lucky to have him


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It's really nice to map the progression. There is a HUGE difference from beginning to end, massive changes. You should be really proud of how far you've come together and how much you've accomplished together. She looks so much stronger, healthier and more consistent! I agree it will be neat to see how things progress over the next year!

It's tough when you don't have a ton of funds and honestly sometimes you are better off if you have a limited budget getting a less trained horse with the right personality than to get the incorrectly trained horse who could be harder to train than one who is just green. It's so hard to get into horses on a budget. There are always ups and downs but there are just some more bumpy areas. I'm glad your guy was able to come out and film you! That's gotta be neat to see the progression!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> It's really nice to map the progression. There is a HUGE difference from beginning to end, massive changes. You should be really proud of how far you've come together and how much you've accomplished together. She looks so much stronger, healthier and more consistent! I agree it will be neat to see how things progress over the next year!
> 
> It's tough when you don't have a ton of funds and honestly sometimes you are better off if you have a limited budget getting a less trained horse with the right personality than to get the incorrectly trained horse who could be harder to train than one who is just green. It's so hard to get into horses on a budget. There are always ups and downs but there are just some more bumpy areas. I'm glad your guy was able to come out and film you! That's gotta be neat to see the progression!


You're so right! I get so envious of people on those FB groups that post an ISO searching for horses and they're like "Budget is $50k".:shock: And then they get a slew of amazing looking horses being sent to them. I couldn't even imagine having that option while horse shopping. Lol. With what I know now and how hard it is, I don't think I would ever buy another Friesian for dressage unless they were already properly trained in the discipline. I saw one online last week at a barn near John and he's friends with the seller. 5 or 6 yr old gelding she'd imported and trained herself. No price listed, so out of curiosity, I emailed to inquire. He was beautiful and advertised as "potential to go FEI". They responded quickly. His price? $100K!!!! :shock: He hadn't even been to his first show! But admittedly, he was VERY nice and trained very well in dressage...but still! 

I may never know what it feels like to sit on a well trained dressage horse, but as long as I'm able to continue to ride and learn, I think I'll be happy.


----------



## jaydee

She looks like a different horse to the one you bought in those few photo's you've posted, you've come such a long way with her
I found Previcox to be very effective and safer as a long term medication than things like bute and banamine.


----------



## jaydee

She looks like a different horse to the one you bought in those few photo's you've posted, you've come such a long way with her
I found Previcox to be very effective and safer as a long term medication than things like bute and banamine.


----------



## Tihannah

jaydee said:


> She looks like a different horse to the one you bought in those few photo's you've posted, you've come such a long way with her
> I found Previcox to be very effective and safer as a long term medication than things like bute and banamine.


It seems to be helping A LOT. You can just see it in her movement and when I ride, she has WAY more swing in those hips. It makes me really happy to see her finally doing better!


----------



## Tihannah

Mondays are our days off so I didn't ride yesterday. Today? Holy cow, I have a new horse! I ordered some smooth rowel spurs off Amazon. Both my trainer and John swear by them and I decided to try them out. The spurs I've been riding in have little round knobs on the end and didn't do much for Tess or the lease I used to ride. I swear, I barely touched her with them and she didn't hesitate to stay forward. I think I only touched her twice and the rest of the ride I didn't need my whip or spurs. She was so forward that there were several times that I felt like I couldn't slow her down!

We did several loops and figure 8's and she never slowed or lost the rhythm. It was incredible. Usually, it only takes me sitting two beats before she tries to slow down or walk. Because she was so forward, it was so easy to stay light in the contact. I even had a hard time transitioning down from canter! She just wanted to keep going!

I feel like I don't know this horse at all! Lol. And I know its not just the spurs. She simply feels great. You can see it in the alertness in her eyes, the swing in her hips. We rode for 50 minutes and she was barely panting at the end.

So now I have a whole new dilemma. I don't know how to ride a forward horse! Lol. I'm not gonna lie, I had a heck of a time controlling all this new found energy. I've grown too used to riding a horse that simply tries to quit every other stride. That takes any change in direction as a whoa. She was go go go, and in the process of trying to maintain, I felt like everything went out the window. Trying to slow or halt her with my seat felt useless. So perhaps @DanteDressageNerd (Cassie) can jump in here and give me some tips? How to I better control or redirect the energy without defaulting to heavy hands when she's being unresponsive to my seat?


----------



## Tihannah

I am SOOO glad I have a lesson tomorrow! I'm not even kidding guys... I have a new horse and I simply don't know how to ride her! I'm gonna ask my trainer to hop on, cause she's gotta experience this first hand.

Forward is not even the word! How about left behind?! I didn't touch her with my spurs once tonight! Usually, by the end of our rides, I'm panting just as much as Tess cause I've had to leg, leg, leg to keep her moving. Heck, if I even breathe wrong, she's trying to stop. Now?? I can't even get a normal trot. It's like we're power trotting (like power walking-hehe) the whole time. And the canter? Makes me seriously nervous. I mean she is like a FREIGHT train. On right lead, I can at least maneuver her, but on left lead? Dear lord, I have to pray I can turn her and we won't blow through a fence! She's SO strong now and its SO hard to slow her down once she gets going.

Working on right lead, I have better control, and because she's so forward, she's REALLY coming through and tonight I actually felt her lifting her back and got her to reach down into the contact AND maintain a forward trot. It felt incredible, but as soon as I changed leads, it was like driving a porsche with no power steering. I had to do several walk-halt transitions with her and I had to be firm before she finally started listening. At one point we were walking and she tried to trot and I half halted with my seat and reins. She slowed, but I'll be ****ed if she didn't snort at me like she was annoyed I wouldn't let her trot!

Its crazy because this is what I've been wanting since I got her, but now I don't know how to control it!


----------



## Tihannah

Had our lesson tonight and asked my trainer to ride before I did. Tess never got to being too forward with her because it never got that far. Most of it was at the walk just trying to get Tess to respond to leg and seat cues. I could see the frustration settling over with my trainer the same way it does with me. She simply IGNORES the aids. At one point, my trainer popped her 5 times with the whip and she kicked out before she even took a step forward. Asking for a halt would take 3-4 strides before she would stop and my trainer has a MUCH stronger seat than me. My trainer refused to move on until Tess complied so they stayed at walk for a good 15 min. Tess was being a total mare and putting up quite the fight, but in the end, my trainer won and she began responding better. She would snort and get riled up whenever my trainer got after her. Oh the attitude! Once she got her responding, they went to trot and 20m circles on left lead. It wasn't just me. As soon as you hit that ONE turn in the circle, Tess pops her shoulder out. Of course, my trainer was better able to keep her straight. She even did a counter bend with her to complete the circle. Although she said it was definitely harder, she did manage to get two canter circles as well.

After about 30 minutes, I got back on, and Tess went right back to rushing and not listening. Several times I had to stop and collect her. We focused on our left lead circles and I still struggle with that shoulder, but by the end, I think I figured it out. I managed to get a few decent circles, but they were HARD. Its almost like she intentionally throws her shoulder out. We will try again tomorrow. If I can't conquer this, there's no way I'm doing the schooling show in October. As usual, all right lead work was lovely and my trainer was impressed. She said we both need to strengthen our left sides, but that I've done a really good job with Tess and that she felt like a different ride from when she last rode her in May. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better ride.


----------



## Tihannah

REALLY good ride tonight. Starting to get a grasp on all this forward momentum and how to work Tess through it. My lesson last night was also invaluable as I finally figured out the whole left lead circle thing and how to better keep the shoulders straight. We actually did a SMOOTH spiral in and out on left lead. It was easily the best we've ever done on either lead. We never lost the rhythm, we never fell in or out, and she stayed on the contact the entire time. 

We worked in the open pasture next to the dressage arena and she did SO well. Her trot was incredible and I could feel her really coming from behind and over her back. Now that she is understanding reaching down into the contact, she seems to really like it, and I can get her to maintain a nice forward trot while doing it. Our trot to walk transitions have gotten so good. I haven't spent as much time with canter to trot, but because she is so forward, it is easier to transition down but stay on the contact. Now walk to halt? An entirely other story! Its the same issue my trainer struggled with teaching her last night. Its like its ingrained in her that halt means you stand at attention with your chin in the air. It's awful, but I can't seem to break her of it. It took my trainer MANY tries to get her to do it last night, but I simply couldn't get it. My trainer said to keep the inside leg on and keep her pushed into the outside rein as you come to a halt. Did no good. Trying to bend her into a halt just made her keep going forward. Even if I gave her several strong WHOAS! It got frustrating so after 10-15 tries, I just moved on. I simply couldn't get her to understand what I was asking and she was getting frustrated with me as well.

Other than that, the rest of the ride was fantastic. I also came to the realization tonight that I hate our dressage arena. The footing is terrible and the arena is not level. It only gets dragged if we have a show or sometimes for a clinic so most times its not great to ride in. So I decided that when John comes back next month, I'm going to ask to do my lessons in a different area. Its hard enough trying to help Tess balance herself, but it stacks the odds against us when we have to fight unlevel, bad footing.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think it can be really hard for people to gage the ability to "contain" that energy into way that keeps the horse supple and with the rider.

I usually manage it by organizing with laterals, half halts, half transitions and making them listen, asking them to be slower than they want, more collected or I might take advantage and ask for really big lengthening steps while keeping more on the hind end but that's complicated.

Methods that work is if she doesn't respect your core seat half halt is doing transitions every time she ignores your half halt, 2 steps walk and back to trot until she responds to your aid, then ask like you're going to transition downward and when she comes down and almost walks but not quite then let her forward. The horse has to understand it's not just go and stop but many degree inbetween and I think that aspect is very difficult for riders to learn and some horses to realize. The horse moves with you. Your organization gets quicker and you learn to be more on top of the situation and organized, pay attention to where you are and what kind of reaction you expect from your aids. If you can't get a respectful "woah" at trot, go to walk and ask for it again and again until the aids is clear and go back to trot and make it a clear aid/expectation, so you both know what you're expecting.

Another thing you can do is sit a few moments more than you think you should in the sitting trot and post low. Be very conscious of your tempo and don't let her take control of that, even if it means going back to walk or halt and staying at halt for a few minutes. She doesn't go until you say go, doesn't stop unless you say stop and making it very clear what your expectation is. And it may sound simple, it's really hard and something to keep in mind when you're riding is whether she is listening or controlling the situation. It's something to think about.

I think with experience you kind of get a rhythm or tempo control in your head and when you ride you gage it by too forward = a tight back and too behind the leg results in a horse not through, engaged or truly meeting the contact.

It may also be that you're not used to feeling a forward, willing horse? And it may take some time to get used to this new found impulsion and attention. It sounds like she's listening now, rather than just being dull. It'll come down to being able to organize it and keep the communication true. She's forward, now you have something you can work with and grow with! But glad your trainer helped you a lot with her and you're now having better rides and are working out this new found forward!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Late seeing that video but wow, what a difference! I can really see how much work and love you've put into her and made her into such a nice horse! Excited to hear how you keep progressing now that you've got a forward horse too  You'll get used to it eventually!


----------



## Tihannah

Had such a proud moment with Tess today! I took a 4 day weekend for Labor Day and headed to the barn first thing this morning. When I got there, I saw some folks, not boarders, tacking up their horses. Figured they were just visiting from another barn and went to get my girl. Once I got groomed and tacked up, I went out to ride and realized they were a formerly pregnant owner who'd been leasing her horse out at the barn and her friend whose Friesian mare I'd gone to see months before I got Tess or leased Sidney.

Long story short, I felt the horse was way overpriced and too green with no ground manners. My trainer agreed with me, but the friend did not. "Its a FRIESIAN,"she said. "I've never seen them priced lower than that." And that is what prompted my search and how I found Tess. And of course, I know what they were thinking when I got her. 'Well, look how old she is.' But really, Tess is only 3 years older than the other horse. Both were green, same breed, and same gender. Tess is 16.1 whereas I think her horse was around 15.3.

So here we are a year later and she brings her horse to ride. I see them working a bit in the covered arena as I'm getting Tess tacked up. I take Tess out in the open pasture and as soon as we get over there, I see the two friends heading our way on their horses. Tess and I start schooling, and I'm telling you, she could not have been more connected to me. She did beautifully - on the bit, light on the contact, coming through from behind and just responding so good to the aids. It was like she KNEW something was up and just decided to do her very best. Even our downward transitions were amazing! Even the halt! The other friend started working her horse in the pasture with us, but the Friesian owner watched us for a few minutes and then turned and went back to the covered arena. I wanted to hug and kiss Tess right then and there! She was simply amazing! Oh wait...AND....AND...I put her back in the baucher bit today! With the upcoming shows, I wanted to see how she would do now that she better understands what I'm asking, and she was incredible!

And I'm not telling this story as a "my horse is better than your horse" type deal. But when I was trying to find a horse that I felt suited me, I knew my budget would put some serious limitations on what I was looking for. Tess and I proved them wrong today. I didn't have to spend a ton of money to get the horse I was looking for, but I DID have to work hard to bring her along, and I still do every day and its not easy, but I enjoy it. I think its crazy when people think they can slap a high price tag on a horse simply because its a certain breed without ever putting any real work or training into it, especially when its already in its mid teens. So yea, it was just a real feel good moment for me today with Tess. She made me so proud. I didn't even ride yesterday, but the very first time I asked for a halt, she remembered that she had to stay on the contact. I was SO impressed!


----------



## Tihannah

testing embed code...didnt work!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Really proud of you ! I'm sure Tess was beautiful


----------



## Tihannah

It has rained A LOT this week, so we tonight was the first time we really got to work on a run through of our test. Most of you know that for months I've been trying to tackle Intro C with her and our last mock show with it was a disaster. Well, with all this new found energy and ability I started looking into Training Level 1. I probably watched at least 10 videos on Youtube of other people riding the test! Lol. And I really felt like we could do it. Tonight Tess proved me right.  

My biggest worries were the left lead work - left lead trot 20m circle and left lead canter 20m circle at A and working canter to B. It wasn't perfect, but we did a really good run through of the test tonight. We had no problems at the canter. She did it as soon as I asked and didn't try to break stride and slow down till I asked her. Our trot circle was a little rough because she has a hard time balancing in that turn, but we practiced it several times and it got better with each try. We only did one run through and it was our first time, but we had no major problems like we used to with Intro C. After that we just practiced various sections of the test and Tess did not disappoint. I feel like she's been trying so hard lately to understand and do what I ask of her. I texted my trainer and told her that we were going to do Training Level 1 and she was so happy for me. I think she was really disappointed that we didn't do the last schooling show, but I just didn't feel like we were even ready for Intro C and I was right. Things just hadn't clicked yet.

The whole "balancing her" thing is really starting to make sense to me now and its getting easier to catch her before she veers off course. In our left lead canter tonight, I was able to use my seat to push her out and then half halt to hold her shoulder in the turns. She responded well to me and there wasn't much resistance. Every time we ride, she gets better and better. I simply can't wait for John to come back next month and see the difference. I think he will be really surprised. She's like a different horse and we have a good month and half to improve even more before he gets here. 

Can you tell I'm obsessed with John? Lol. I just think he's awesome.


----------



## Tihannah

Oh! I almost forgot. One of my favorite clips from last weekend!






I love my Tessa D!


----------



## Tihannah

Ended up doing a shared lesson tonight. Wasn't thrilled about it, but the other boarder was very nice about how she approached me on it, and then it turned out to be pretty fun. My trainer also can't help herself and our 45 min lesson turned into well over an hour.

We're both at about the same riding level and both riding 18 yr old horses. Hers is a recently acquired lease and schoolmaster gelding who is really just a jerk on all levels and doesn't make anything easy on you. He was ridden up to 4th level in his prime, but you wouldn't know it now, since he hasn't had a 4th level rider on him in years. It was only her 3rd ride on him, so Tess and I looked like superstars. Lol. My trainer had us both doing the same exercises and Tess did so well. Our walk to trot transitions were simply lovely and my trainer just couldn't get over how good she looked. We ran through our tests for Saturdays mock show, and though it wasn't perfect, my trainer thinks we will do well.

In other news, a bunch of boarders are attending an eventing/dressage schooling show at a neighboring barn about 45 min away next month. We have our own schooling show and John is coming, so I'd pretty much crossed it off my list. With all the money I've had to put into getting Tess better, I just couldn't see trying to squeeze in another event. Anyhow, so I tell one of my friends at the barn that I'm not going and she offers to pay my show fees if I'd go with her! Its only $70 for 2 tests and the office fee, but with board, a 3 day clinic, and our schooling show, I just couldn't see doing it. The friend recently landed a gig working on the set of NCIS for 2 days @ $1000 per day mg: so she said she'd gladly pay the fees for me to have me there with her. So it looks like we'll be doing 2 shows next month!

I'm pretty excited since I've never taken Tess off property. I always hear from people that say their horses do better off property. Maybe the same will happen with Tess. We're going to do Intro C and Training 1 again. Who knows? Maybe we can tackle Training 2 by then. We'll see... Its going to be a busy fall for us for sure!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Really proud of you ! Wish I could be there with you at the mock show ! You can do ittttt


----------



## Tihannah

Well, we had our mock show today. When I left the barn, I was in a good mood. I thought it was fun and though we had some hiccups in our tests, I felt like it was a really good experience. There were a couple annoyances - they didn't even drag the arena! It rained all last week too and the footing was not great, but we made do. When it was time for me to do the Training 1 test, a barn friend was yelling at me to get in the arena before they even blew the whistle. I told her it wasn't time yet, and then she started lecturing me about what I'm supposed to do when I already knew because I'd already done my first test. They blew the whistle for me to enter and she was still going on as I was trotting into the arena. I mean, literally sitting there at the entrance talking to me as I was trotting up centerline! :confused_color: But still, I stayed positive, laughed at my mistakes, and praised Tess for her effort.

When I got home and really sat down and read my tests and watched the videos, my positive outlook went south pretty quickly. We scored 60% on Intro C and 54.8% on Training Level 1, which I thought was generous considering Tess refused to give me a left lead canter and it took 3 tries to get it and then she didn't finish it and my left lead 20m circle was awful. We got two 7.5's on our "track right to working trot" and our "circle right 20m". I am pretty proud of those, but like I said, right lead work is so much easier with Tess. She even said our trot to canter transition on right lead was lovely. On both tests, she said our trot up center line was very straight! 

I felt the judge's comments were pretty accurate, but I wasn't really prepared for them. And I know I can't blame this fully on my trainer because I printed out the tests, but never FULLY read them. I more or less referred to them for the test patterns and not the ACTUAL objectives in each movement. But what I realized as I sat down and read through the notes and looked at the judge's comments and things she'd circled on the test was that as many times as I've run through tests with my trainer, she's never mentioned these things. It was just more or less the patterns. "Track right 20m." "Canter at A." etc, etc. We never went over what they were actually looking for besides the correct pattern and gaits. And that's where my optimism went downhill...

After reading through everything, I feel like we still need so much work, and I don't even think I want to do the schooling show at the other barn. The judge is a rated judge and known to be tough and short with people. Our judge today was our barn's senior trainer and she is patient and kind and sympathetic to greenies. I don't want to go to another barn and make a fool out of myself because I can't get a decent 20m circle on left lead. :-( I feel like I need more help with Tess. With someone like John who is more focused on correctness and building a solid foundation for the horse. I like my trainer. I think she's great, but I feel like I'm missing so many important small things. Things that would help not only make me better, but Tess better as well. I hate it that on right lead I can score 7.5's, but the same exact pattern on left lead gets me 4's. And my position! My position is still crap.

So yea, I guess it was a good day and a bad day for us. Good for the experience, bad for the realization...

Just a few shots from today.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You never know until you try, dressage is a learning sport you will never stop learning but you'll never grow either if you don't go out and get told what you need to work on! that just might think the opposite of what you do. 

I think that those scores are brilliant and you should be proud !!


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> You never know until you try, dressage is a learning sport you will never stop learning but you'll never grow either if you don't go out and get told what you need to work on! that just might think the opposite of what you do.
> 
> I think that those scores are brilliant and you should be proud !!


Well, that's kind of it. I think her comments gave me a lot to work on, but she was still generous in her scores after watching the video. Especially the Training 1 test! I feel like I should concentrate on fixing these things or at least getting better at it before we get in front of a different judge at a real schooling show?

I've done several lessons with the judge today, so she knows how much improvement we've made and where we started. But I keep thinking that going to a different barn and showing, their judge won't know that and me and Tess will just be 2 old ladies doing it all wrong! Lol.


----------



## Dehda01

You did good. You didn't fall off and you you learned and accomplished what you needed to accomplish. Do you listen to podcasts? Horse radio network , dressage radio did some really nice segments on breaking down the movements and missions/goal of each level through a judges eyes and I loved hearing it. . Pretty sure this is the training/intro one. Dressage Radio Show Episode 364 ? Nutrition, Time Management and Dressage Tests | Horse Radio Network


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I really think you should do the schooling show. Shows are not just a time to show what you can do but also an opportunity to learn and improve yourself. I have never been to a show where I didn't come back learning something new and really wish I could have showed more than I have (I was very poor for a long time). But I think you and Tess will get a lot out of the next show, even if your performance feels lacking but preparing and getting through it and gaining the confidence to go out and do it I think will be very helpful to you and Tess.

I also wanted to say in regards to your trainer, it takes a lifetime of learning to pick up on all the little details. Right now I think your trainer is focusing more on helping you and Tess with the meat and potatoes vs giving too much information and causing more problems. Learning takes time and it may feel like you want to know all the little pieces right now but focus on and master the big pieces and let the small pieces come into the picture as they may. I'm constantly learning new things and little pieces of information there is no way my trainer(s) could relate to me. Every ride, every horse, every moment is teaching me something and to me a lot of becoming a skilled and good rider is staying steady and keeping the course. No matter what level you show or what horse you're on, I always feel like I could have been better prepared or done something better, I think that's very normal. Even among the top riders in the world. You can always do better but the important thing is what did you learn in that moment where it wasn't perfect? The important thing is you keep putting yourself out there and learning what you can.

I'd definitely go to the show, even if you dont receive as fair marks. I think shows really help you learn the difference between riding in a show vs training and learning how to organize, prepare and get your mind and thoughts together in a purposeful light. I think they're helpful.

I feel this judge gave you guys fair marks, she might have been generous in some areas but it sounds like she was fair and gave useful comments which is what you want. My complaint at the show I did with Dante is the judge was useless and didn't know what she was doing, comments and scores were all over the map and seemed to be like she just saying numbers without understanding what the scores mean. I don't mind low marks, if they're fair and earned but to just have scores that are meaningless is terrible. It wasn't a wash because it got Dante out and to a show but for figuring out where we were it wasn't helpful at all. There are good-fair judges and bad-incompetent judges, a harsh judge is preferred over an incompetent one and you can learn a heck of a lot from one that might be harsh but is fair.


----------



## Tihannah

I rode this morning and when my trainer came out, I discussed my apprehension about the schooling show with her. She agreed with my friend that this judge wasn't anyone's favorite, but she thought I should still go for learning and the experience.

We worked a lot this morning on left lead. Circles, spiraling in and out, and transitions. I found that the more forward she was, the easier it was to balance her. We worked in the covered arena, so she started out a bit lazy. Its so hard to bend her in the direction. Her midsection is stiff as a board and she simply wants to turn her neck only. At canter, she throws her weight to the inside and goes into the turns almost like a barrel horse, leaning into the turn with no bend and swinging her body out. My guess is that she has been doing this for so long to avoid the right hind that I now have to teach her to bend into the turn instead. I also found that it helped if I started the circles out slow and small asking her to bend around my leg and then spiraled out and asked for more forward. The bigger the circle, the harder it is to keep her shoulders straight.

Tomorrow is our day off, but we will continue working on exercises to correct this. Transitions, transitions, transitions!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Transitions are brilliant! I went to watch my friends lesson and that's all they did and her horse came out looking brilliant


----------



## Tihannah

I could've sworn I made another post to this thread last week, but apparently it didn't post? Had a lesson last Thursday. I want to say that it was fantastic, but I came away feeling...eh...empty? Tess and I rode in the big pasture the couple days before and it was great. Unfortunately, I've had to put her back in the beval bit because she started becoming heavy and resistant again. In the HS Sprenger French link, she braces, hollows, and lives above the vertical. It's sooo hard to get her to soften. In the baucher, she tends to curl behind the bit, get heavy, and yank at the reins. Only in the beval can I get her to soften, relax, and listen to my aids. It's frustrating because I know she needs to be the same in a dressage legal bit, but she fights me every step in anything else. I did find a loose ring snaffle that I rode her in when I first got her. She hated it at the time. Maybe I will give it another shot and see how she responds now that she is a bit more educated about the contact.

Anyhow, for my lesson, I asked to ride in the big fenced in pasture. I seem to be hitting a divide with my trainer in this aspect. She wants to focus on the dressage tests with 2 schooling shows coming up next month and her method is to work in the dressage arena running through the tests and then working on sections of them. I want to work on the tests, but not in the same method. I want to work on the things I was notated on in the mock show. Comments like, "Heavy in the bridle" or "Tight in the back" or "Unbalanced in the transition". Who cares if I can run through the sequences in the test if we aren't performing the movements as they should be done? I want to concentrate on balancing her on left lead, fixing my transitions, suppleness, and getting her round, but relaxed. 

So as a compromise, my trainer worked with us for about 20 min in the big pasture, and then we had to go back to the arena to do run-throughs of the test. During our time in the pasture, Tess did really well, but I felt we could've spent more time on her left lead work. I got some decent left lead canters, but really got no time to try and bring them together or make them better. For my trainer, the objective was just to close the circle. I wanted to close the circle and work on balance and bringing it all together. Once we got 2 complete left lead circles it was, "Okay, show me your right lead canter and then lets go to the dressage arena." We did one right lead canter circle and my trainer started walking off. "Good! Lets go." Tess and I were still going as she was leaving the pasture. :-| When I got home that night and watched the video, there were portions where she wasn't even looking at us. I don't know what's going on. Maybe she was mentally elsewhere, but it was pretty disappointing.

When we got to the dressage arena, we ran through Intro C and only the beginning of Training 1. I didn't think either were great, but she reiterated that she felt I should do the show and use the marks I got to learn from and that I shouldn't expect to have a good test until my 5th or 6th show. Honestly...I don't CARE about the shows. That's not what I'm doing this for. I want to LEARN and learn how to do it WELL. To me, the movements in each test are designed for a reason. To highlight certain aspects that should be achieved at that level in a horse and rider's training. If the movements aren't there, if I can't balance my horse in left lead work, then why am I doing the shows??

My only relief in all this is John. He will be doing 3 days with us next month and I know he will help me work through these things. The neighboring barn's show is the weekend before he comes, and our schooling show is the weekend after. So maybe I will skip the first show, ride with John, and then do our barn's show. He won't make me work in the dressage arena and he will address the things I'm concerned with and give me the tools I need to help us both improve. We've already discussed it with him, and in February, another boarder and I are planning to go and spend a week training with him at his barn. I'm SUPER excited about it.

Tomorrow I am flying to Maryland to one of our new properties for an analytics summit and won't be back until Wednesday. Not looking forward to it at all. It's funny too, because when I started my career, this is what I wanted to be doing. Now all I want to do is hang out at the barn and ride and learn dressage... Why can't that be a career??


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That would honestly concern me... If you don't want to do the show and would rather wait until John comes I would do that. John seems like a really nice guy


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I wish I could help with the bit situation but without riding Tess and knowing, there is nothing useful I could say but you might be able to call Neue Schule company. I heard they're really helpful with bit questions and bit advice.

I agree with your trainer. Accuracy makes a big difference in your tests. First focus on accuracy then as you get through that worry about the details. You'll always have some comments, it wont be perfect. I agree you need to work on the details of riding the test well like splitting the tests up into parts and find movements that are hard for you like for her left canter maybe do a trot to canter transition and ride a small shallow loop and help her with her shoulder and balance. It doesn't have to be steep. Like steer her 2-3 feet off the track using your outside aids, rein and leg then keep counter flexion when you move back to the track and then sit slightly in and allow your body to position the turn but without losing the outside rein. then down your next long side try going down quarter line as straight as you can with maybe 2 steps of leg yield back to the track. 

But that is disappointing your trainer wasn't paying more attention. I kinda feel with teaching, even if there is havoc in your home life. You still need to give a half hr-hr of your time to who you're instructing. Separating your personal and professional life is what being a professional is all about. What happens at home, stays at home. When at work, you're at work.

I agree you should do the shows. yes the movements are there to landmark the points of the test but there are things you learn going to the shows. It helps a lot with developing preparation, organization and timing you dont' develop at home. It also helps you and Tess confront any nerves or issues and puts you in a position to address things you wouldn't ordinarily. It takes something to put yourself out there and you might come back disappointed but you'll come away learning something important. I cant' say for sure what it'll be but you'll learn and it will make you better. Id do both shows if you can afford to with the clinic inbetween and compare the two.

But I'm glad John's coming out, he seems to be a really good teacher and really motivated. I'm glad he's coming out to help you guys. Maybe ask him about possible bit solutions too since he's ridden Tess and knows her.

But good luck. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Tihannah

Goodness! There's so many journals in the forum now! I can barely keep up with mine! Lol.

Flew out to D.C. on Sunday for work and got back yesterday. Missed my horse terribly, but was too tired to make the 40 min drive to the barn. Had another lesson after work tonight and it was like my trainer read my mind. We worked in the dressage arena, but it was just what I needed. 

Tess and I warmed up while she was finishing up another lesson, so when she got to us, she said, "Intro C! Lets see it!" We did one run through with only a couple mistakes. I lost track of where I was going! Lol. But she thought we did well, so she decided to give us a new challenge... SERPENTINES! This is something @DanteDressageNerd has been telling me to do for awhile, but I never really felt like I knew what I was doing in order to do them right. But THIS is what I was talking about. THIS is what we needed and it was fantastic!

It started out rough as Tess and I were all over the place. Lol. She was like, "What the heck are we doing?? I thought we were going this way?!" I still struggle with the whole 20m thing too. But we kept pushing and before long, Tess finally stopped trying to guess which way we were going and started waiting for my cues. I'm not gonna lie. It was HARD! But I loved it, and by the end, we started finding our balance in the turns. I did find myself getting frustrated at times because Tess is SOOO stiff and hard to bend on the left, but my trainer kept reminding me that 80% of it is rider error and not the horse, and of course, she was right. It was a really good lesson and Tess and I are going to work on it more tomorrow.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So glad your lesson went well!


----------



## Tihannah

My dream this morning prior to waking I was suddenly trotting up centerline and Tess did a perfect halt at X and there were 2 judges in the booth. I did the bow and walked off like, "How did I get here?? I don't even remember riding the test?? How did we do??" Lol. I was so confused! I guess it's a sign I need to just do it?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> My dream this morning prior to waking I was suddenly trotting up centerline and Tess did a perfect halt at X and there were 2 judges in the booth. I did the bow and walked off like, "How did I get here?? I don't even remember riding the test?? How did we do??" Lol. I was so confused! I guess it's a sign I need to just do it?


Definitely!


----------



## Tihannah

Well, it's official. Our show form and coggins have been sent in for the show! I again repeated my apprehension about going to a barn friend and she convinced me that I should just go and do it. Good news is that they don't have a judges booth. Apparently the judge sits in a car parked at the front of the arena. This is a relief for me as Tess always has issues with the booth at our barn. Our rides continue to get better. so hopefully we will do a little better than the mock show.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

*yay* I'm so glad you worked on serpentines. With a horse like Tess who is very one side dominant and stiff they make the world of difference. Also when a horse goes out too much through their outside shoulder going their hard way switching directions and coming back or shallow loops.

Challenging yourself with acheiveable exercises and learning to organize and figuring out how to prepare, set up and get your results is going to be a such a huge benefit to your riding and Tess' development. So glad you guys are doing so well and doing the show! That's great to hear!


----------



## Tihannah

It has just been a crazy work week where I've been having to work lates most nights, so I only got to ride on Thursday. :-( Despite this Tess did really well and we got a lovely forward trot stretching down in the contact on right lead. I was so ecstatic because her head was clear down to her knees! It's something we've been working towards for the past month or so, and though she didn't really understand at first, I think she's really taking a liking to it now. Left lead is a little harder to get because she's not as balanced, but she will definitely try when I ask for it. I think at some point, she actually realized that it feels better to stretch down than to resist and brace. Her trot feels amazing when she gets it and I'm not being popped out of the saddle when she trots. It just kind of like a nice, smooth movement.

The weather has finally turned and its been incredible here the past couple days, so I couldn't wait to get to the barn this morning. Today was a Pony Club day, so the barn was jam packed with people, but it was nice seeing it so alive and bustling. Today was my trainer's 1 year anniversary since taking over as the new barn owner and she was beaming as the barn hasn't been this busy in years. Every stall is full and we even have a waiting list. There are clinics and shows going on all the time and we are getting more and more visitors every day. One woman came from about an hour away and she was taken aback by how friendly everyone was. She said the place her daughter has been doing pony club, no one talks to them and the kids don't even acknowledge each other. She said as soon as they unloaded, our girls went over to greet them and ask about their horse and welcome them. She said it was a completely different environment and wanted her daughter to ride with us. 

Anyhow, the weather was absolutely beautiful and Tess and I had a decent ride. The good news is that we are FINALLY making some good progress on the left lead. We even worked on our left lead canter and Tess is finally starting to bend into the turns as I am getting better at balancing her. We managed to do TWO continuous left lead canter circles where she was able to stay balanced and on the bit and bending. I was really proud. The bad news... in all the commotion of going to D.C. and having to work late nights all week, Tess ran out of Previcox. She's been off it almost a week now and I could REALLY tell when I got to the barn this morning. She was really stiff and kinda dragging when she moved and it took awhile to get her really warmed up. I spoke to the vet yesterday and hopefully, he will make it out on Monday to bring us some more. But the difference is pretty dramatic now that she's back off of it. Seeing her move, I'm convinced that it hasn't been just the stifle that made our rides so difficult. I'm positive she has some pretty bad arthritis. So after I left the barn, I went back by the feed store and picked up some buteless. I'm hoping this will help ease some of the discomfort until the vet can get out with some more Previcox. Despite all this, she was a willing partner today and gave her absolute all and it just makes me love her that much more!


----------



## KigerQueen

told you that privacox was amazing stuff. glad she is learning low is good. took my arab a while to learn that but once she did she could put peanut rollers to shame at the trot lol!


----------



## Tihannah

Not much to report today. It was a beautiful morning and my guy came out to the barn with me. We had a decent ride, but we took it easy since I can tell Tess isn't 100%. I gave her the Buteless and it did seem to help. I took my time grooming her and just enjoying the cool morning air. Got the clippers out and decided to trim up her face a bit. She tends to grow a beard rather quickly. Lol. So anyways, I'm trimming her face up and she's just standing there quietly - almost falling asleep. My guy takes the clippers from me and tried to step in saying, "You need to do it like this." As soon as he touched her face with the clippers, she snorted at him like, "Hey! Hey! I don't know you like that!" Lol. He quickly handed them back and let me finish. The bond I feel with this horse is nothing short of remarkable. She is without a doubt my heart horse. We may never get further than training level and she may never be "competition" ready, but I realize that I may never again own a horse that trusts and respects me like she does. I can't tell you how many times I've gone to release her to pasture after our rides and she DIDN'T want to go. This is the bond I've always imagined having with a horse, and I know that long after she's gone, I may never have it again, so I'm going to cherish every moment and do my best to keep her healthy and sound for as long as I possibly can. 

Just a few shots from today...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's beautiful !


----------



## Tazzie

Tihannah said:


>


You guys look great, but this one is my absolute FAVORITE of the bunch! It's absolutely perfect! I'm glad you've found that bond you've always dreamed about having!


----------



## Tihannah

The vet came out on Monday and dropped off more Previcox for Tess. We saw the difference in only a day. That stuff is really amazing. I rode Tuesday and Wednesday, but kept it light. Tonight we had a truly productive lesson. We started off with a run through of Intro C and with the exception of a rough left lead canter, my trainer felt we did really well. The left lead canter has been one of our biggest weaknesses, so that's what we focused on and I had 2 really great AHA moments! Total noob stuff, but bare with me because I'm giddy right now! Lol.

1. My hands! My hands are my biggest self-defeating quality. I learned that in the canter, I have this subconscious ability to pull back when I'm asking. In right lead, I don't seem to have the same problem. Only left lead! My trainer drilled into me, "Give her release when you ask! Relax your hands!" Our normal routine was me asking, getting a jump into canter, then several trots, then jump, then trot. I'd get so frustrated. This time, I became aware of my hands and when I asked, I made sure to NOT pull back, and we went straight into canter with no hesitation or trot. It was eye opening. I swear, I never even realized I was doing it. But because she's so less balanced on left lead, I was making it even harder for her to canter and balance herself!

2. The other was my legs! I swear, all this time I never realized that I was using the leg aids completely wrong! For pete's sake, I have been squeezing instead of bumping! Which is why when I always asked for "forward", I was squeezing and drawing up at the same time! So once we got "ask" for canter down, then came the "keeping her going". I was only getting half a 20m circle before she broke stride to trot. And my trainer was yelling, "Don't you let her quit! Kick! Kick! Kick!" And I was squeezing as hard as I could and couldn't stop her from breaking. My trainer said, "Your legs aren't even moving!" and I told her, "I'm squeezing as hard as I can! " And that's when she came over and physically showed me. "Not squeeze! Bump! Bump and release! You're squeezing and she's like 'Awweee, mom is hugging me! But I'm gonna stop now." LOL. And she was SO right. So we tried it again and I kept the contact light in the reins and asked. We took off and I kept my legs off until I felt her try to break and the BUMP is all it took and she kept going. And it was EASY!! Lol. I had to do it 2-3 times, but we didn't lose the canter and completed the 20m circle and went halfway up the straight side like Training 1 requires. It felt like my legs were flapping like crazy, but my trainer captured it on her phone just to show me and sure enough, you couldn't even see that my legs were even moving! She said I have really quiet legs, which is fantastic, but I just wasn't using them right!

I feel like we made such a breakthrough! Oh, and my trainer also said that my position has improved leaps and bounds and that it was fantastic! It felt SO good to finally fix something that I've been struggling with forever. And again, it's always the little things that you don't even realize you're doing! I LOVE dressage!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My hands are the worst into the canter as well I continually pull back when asking


----------



## Tihannah

Had another fantastic ride this morning. Really focused on building on the things I worked on with my trainer and improving the left lead canter. We did 2 run throughs of the Training Level 1 test and worked on portions in between. Tess is simply so much healthier and so...ALIVE that at times it can be difficult to keep her focused on me. But when I have her listening, she learns so quickly and does her best to do it right. She simply DOES NOT forget things you succeeded in teaching her yesterday or a week ago. Its like when you praise her, it creates a bookmark in her mind so that when you return to it later, she instantly remembers. 

So we practiced the left lead canter portion of the test and as soon as I asked, off we went. I gave her room in the reins and it wasn't hard to bend her or maneuver her and we hit our marks in the circle. On the first attempt, she broke stride too soon and I knew it was my fault because I wasn't quick enough with my aids. But the 2nd attempt was perfect, so I praised her and we moved on. I tried not to stay on one section too long. Once we achieved the desired result, I praised her and we either went on to the next thing or took a walk break. We worked on our final trot up center line and the halt as well. She gave me one perfect square halt that was so good I instantly grabbed her neck and praised her loudly. Afterwards, we just hacked around the pasture with a barn friend and enjoyed the beautiful weather.

Her left lead canter is getting stronger every day. It feels amazing. For months and months I could only get a few strides or a half circle from her on left lead. If I could manage to get a full circle, it was SO hard that I was out of breath and it was uncoordinated and all over the place. She's actually bending in the turns now and doesn't feel so rough and unbalanced like it did before. It's starting to feel more like her right lead canter and it makes me so happy.

Almost every day that I go to the barn, someone is complimenting us on how great she looks and what a good job I have done bringing her back. The lady I rode with today is a fairly new boarder who only came last June. She says that the difference just from June until now is incredible. I wish you guys could see in person. Just looking at her - the way she stands, her alertness, even the light in her eyes is completely different. It's like her regal "Friesian" form has returned, and the tired older horse has been tucked away. When my trainer rode her, she said she felt completely different under saddle.

I filmed our ride today, but of course, I saw things that I want to work on tomorrow. Keeping my arms from FLAILING in the canter, my hands down, and focusing on relaxing my seat and becoming one with her movement. As always, our downward transitions and keeping her thinking FORWARD, FORWARD, FORWARD! The schooling show is next weekend, and for the first time in a long time, I really feel like we can do this!


----------



## Tihannah

Tess got her first shot of Pentosan today. Here goes nothing!  One of our new boarders gave her the shot for me. She told me she uses it on 2 of her horses and its always worked great. I was nervous about doing it myself for the first time. Tess took it like a champ. I'm really hoping this will help her get even stronger with that stifle.

The new boarder is keeping/training a TB mare named Valentine for a client. Val and Tess have become pasture mates and are always together in the fields. We rode together tonight and Tess was doing her absolute best to keep up with Val. Lol. It was so cute, but I got some fantastic trot work out of her. She was so forward and smooth. At one point I was thinking, "Wow! The posting is so easy!" Normally it takes at least 10 minutes to get her warmed up in the trot and out of the bouncy, choppy movement. But tonight was different. She was really moving and forward and stretching down so it felt fantastic. We got in some good warm up exercises with Val and then headed into the dressage arena to work on our tests.

She still has her moments where keeping her balanced is a struggle, but she did really well. Tonight was probably some of our best left lead canter work. We did a trot to canter transition that was so seamless I couldn't believe it. I still have to REALLY work hard to get the turn in the bottom of the circle, but we can do it now AND keep going! I've always said that her right lead canters are like a Cadillac, and the left lead is like a dune buggy. Tonight, the left lead was upgraded to a Honda Accord. Lol. I was actually able to sit it without be thrown up and out of the saddle with each stride. I didn't have to keep my legs on, but just give a slight bump when she tried to slow. And for once, when we transitioned down, it was ME asking and not her just calling it quits.

I'm still struggling with getting her to maintain the trot in the downward. I have to really push to keep her going. Her brain is programmed to stop or walk after a canter and I'm having a helluva time teaching her otherwise. Despite this, she is getting better everyday and I'm so proud! We got another compliment tonight on Tess's condition from a student's mom that comes out a lot. She said, "Wow! She looks fantastic! You've done a great job with her!"


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Tess got her first shot of Pentosan today. Here goes nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our new boarders gave her the shot for me. She told me she uses it on 2 of her horses and its always worked great. I was nervous about doing it myself for the first time. Tess took it like a champ. I'm really hoping this will help her get even stronger with that stifle.
> 
> The new boarder is keeping/training a TB mare named Valentine for a client. Val and Tess have become pasture mates and are always together in the fields. We rode together tonight and Tess was doing her absolute best to keep up with Val. Lol. It was so cute, but I got some fantastic trot work out of her. She was so forward and smooth. At one point I was thinking, "Wow! The posting is so easy!" Normally it takes at least 10 minutes to get her warmed up in the trot and out of the bouncy, choppy movement. But tonight was different. She was really moving and forward and stretching down so it felt fantastic. We got in some good warm up exercises with Val and then headed into the dressage arena to work on our tests.
> 
> She still has her moments where keeping her balanced is a struggle, but she did really well. Tonight was probably some of our best left lead canter work. We did a trot to canter transition that was so seamless I couldn't believe it. I still have to REALLY work hard to get the turn in the bottom of the circle, but we can do it now AND keep going! I've always said that her right lead canters are like a Cadillac, and the left lead is like a dune buggy. Tonight, the left lead was upgraded to a Honda Accord. Lol. I was actually able to sit it without be thrown up and out of the saddle with each stride. I didn't have to keep my legs on, but just give a slight bump when she tried to slow. And for once, when we transitioned down, it was ME asking and not her just calling it quits.
> 
> I'm still struggling with getting her to maintain the trot in the downward. I have to really push to keep her going. Her brain is programmed to stop or walk after a canter and I'm having a helluva time teaching her otherwise. Despite this, she is getting better everyday and I'm so proud! We got another compliment tonight on Tess's condition from a student's mom that comes out a lot. She said, "Wow! She looks fantastic! You've done a great job with her!"


I hope I answered your questions thoroughly enough


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I hope the pentosan helps, I'm not very familiar with it but I hope it helps her.

I'm really glad Tess is figuring it out more and you're figuring out each other better. It can be tricky to bring along an older horse who has been ridden so differently and is built so differently from what you're asking to do. It's challenging but I'm glad youre persevering and growing/building together as a team. I'm also glad her left lead canter is improving. Sometimes it just takes time, patience and persistence with you both.


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I hope I answered your questions thoroughly enough


Yes, sorry, I was at work when I read it, and then never got a chance to get back into it and forgot! The consensus seems to be one shot a week for 4 weeks for the initial loading dose, and then once a month afterwards. A friend at the barn told me she sees better results when used every 2 weeks after the initial loading dose. I think 3-6 months between doses would be too long as it doesn't work the same as injections.

I'm going to see how she does after the loading dose and then decide how to continue. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I hope the pentosan helps, I'm not very familiar with it but I hope it helps her.
> 
> I'm really glad Tess is figuring it out more and you're figuring out each other better. It can be tricky to bring along an older horse who has been ridden so differently and is built so differently from what you're asking to do. It's challenging but I'm glad youre persevering and growing/building together as a team. I'm also glad her left lead canter is improving. Sometimes it just takes time, patience and persistence with you both.


The left lead canter is getting SO much better! We worked on it again tonight and it seems to be getting better every day. However...I'm still struggling with getting a full balanced left lead 20m circle. At trot or canter. We can complete the circle, but the bottom half is so much harder than it should be and I can't seem to figure out how to bring it together without it being ugly. As soon as we begin the turn at E, the shoulder starts falling out and I have a helluva time blocking it. I know it's more me, than her, I just can't seem to figure out what I'm doing with my body that's pushing her out so much in the turn? I feel like if I weight my inside seat bone, I'm pushing her out more? If I give too much inside leg, I feel like I'm pushing her out. But if I don't give inside leg, then she makes the turn, but cuts the circle short almost goes in a straight line from E to B. When I try to open my inside rein, she ends up turning her head too much and can't make the turn.

The show is on Sunday and this maneuver is still so hit and miss for us. We'll miss the first try, get it the second, then off the 3rd and 4th tries. It's frustrating. I don't know if I'm explaining it well enough, but I'm hoping you or Katie @Tazzie can give me some tips?


----------



## Tazzie

What I hear is a lot of leg and hand, but not much seat. When I turn, I make sure to turn my shoulders and my hips slightly. So my hips are always pointed in the direction I want to go. You can keep your inside leg on as needed, but then kind of open the thigh and seat to the inside to encourage her to go in that direction. If she starts falling out (Izzie's issue going left as well), I close my outside rein and will sometimes counter flex if needed. I will also use my outside leg to create a "wall" between my outside rein and outside leg to help keep her straight.

Also, and this was a tip for my childhood that I used for Izzie when she was REALLY bad, and will occasionally use it when she's having a tough day, is to ride the 20 meter circle as more of a square. So, you hit at E, hit at the centerline, hit at B, the centerline again, and then E again. As she improves in balance and bending, you can soften it up and turn it back into more of a circle.

Just take a big, deep breath and know it'll be fine. It's just a schooling show. You're going there for practice. You'll be great!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> What I hear is a lot of leg and hand, but not much seat. When I turn, I make sure to turn my shoulders and my hips slightly. So my hips are always pointed in the direction I want to go. You can keep your inside leg on as needed, but then kind of open the thigh and seat to the inside to encourage her to go in that direction. If she starts falling out (Izzie's issue going left as well), I close my outside rein and will sometimes counter flex if needed. I will also use my outside leg to create a "wall" between my outside rein and outside leg to help keep her straight.
> 
> Also, and this was a tip for my childhood that I used for Izzie when she was REALLY bad, and will occasionally use it when she's having a tough day, is to ride the 20 meter circle as more of a square. So, you hit at E, hit at the centerline, hit at B, the centerline again, and then E again. As she improves in balance and bending, you can soften it up and turn it back into more of a circle.
> 
> Just take a big, deep breath and know it'll be fine. It's just a schooling show. You're going there for practice. You'll be great!


Thanks, Katie! I think you're right. That I'm not turning my body and she's simply following my shoulders in the turn that manage to stay straight. The turn is from E to B, and I forget that my trainer tells me to look toward M in the turn. Instead I'm looking down at her or at B in the turns. I'm also not using my outside leg enough. I'm pretty sure that I'm making it all that much harder for her to maneuver the turn. I'm going to really work on this tonight!

P.S. So funny that we were commenting on each other's journals at the same time!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm excited to see your show pictures!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Tazzie

Tihannah said:


> Thanks, Katie! I think you're right. That I'm not turning my body and she's simply following my shoulders in the turn that manage to stay straight. The turn is from E to B, and I forget that my trainer tells me to look toward M in the turn. Instead I'm looking down at her or at B in the turns. I'm also not using my outside leg enough. I'm pretty sure that I'm making it all that much harder for her to maneuver the turn. I'm going to really work on this tonight!
> 
> P.S. So funny that we were commenting on each other's journals at the same time!


That's an issue a lot of us have! The looking either straight or down at the horse. I know I'm totally guilty of looking down, and I've been working on that. But I do make sure to move my seat and shoulders in the direction I need to go. The picture below isn't the best picture, but you'll see what I mean. You can see my seat and my shoulders are slightly pointed where I want to go. Izzie has a bad habit of leaning, which comes out in the show ring when my mind goes "OMG, TOO MUCH AT ONCE!" and I forget to ride. Yup, that's me admitting I forget to ride sometimes during shows :lol: no one is perfect.

And don't keep your outside leg on all the time. More of a reminder when you feel her trying to bulge out against it or run through it.

That is amusing :lol:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tihannah said:


> The left lead canter is getting SO much better! We worked on it again tonight and it seems to be getting better every day. However...I'm still struggling with getting a full balanced left lead 20m circle. At trot or canter. We can complete the circle, but the bottom half is so much harder than it should be and I can't seem to figure out how to bring it together without it being ugly. As soon as we begin the turn at E, the shoulder starts falling out and I have a helluva time blocking it. I know it's more me, than her, I just can't seem to figure out what I'm doing with my body that's pushing her out so much in the turn? I feel like if I weight my inside seat bone, I'm pushing her out more? If I give too much inside leg, I feel like I'm pushing her out. But if I don't give inside leg, then she makes the turn, but cuts the circle short almost goes in a straight line from E to B. When I try to open my inside rein, she ends up turning her head too much and can't make the turn.
> 
> The show is on Sunday and this maneuver is still so hit and miss for us. We'll miss the first try, get it the second, then off the 3rd and 4th tries. It's frustrating. I don't know if I'm explaining it well enough, but I'm hoping you or Katie @Tazzie can give me some tips?




Another way you can think about it.

When you're on a circle or planning a turn first focus in your mind what an accurate and correct circle should look like. 

Position: What does your position need to be through the turn? Your shoulders should be aligned with your horses shoulders and your projected direction of travel (if on a 20m circle, degree of bend the horses shoulders should be on a 20m circle), it sometimes helps with a horse that likes to lose it's shoulder out and not bend to position your outside rein low and your inside rein an inch or two higher. You may need to exaggerate your shoulder angle to align with the degree of bend your need for that circle. Step in your inside stirrup to turn in, step in your outside stirrup to turn out or to decide where her point of balance should be. A lot of time on a circle while I'm positioned I will ask for a few leg yield or even turn on the forehand steps at each quarter or a circle. Half halt when in the saddle, add leg when rising up in post. Your outside rein on the circle should be more forward and can be an inch or two lower than the inside but not from you making one rein longer or shorter but from the position of your upper body, outside shoulder coming forward through the turn. And you do need to half halt and have connection with the outside rein and leg to turn the shoulders. But when you do this, outside leg comes back, inside leg at the girth and you need contact with the outside rein, if you don't have the outside rein you will lose the shoulders and she wont steer.

For turning the shoulders and getting outside rein: With the turn and she drifting to the outside shoulder think, counter flexion, step in, straighten, counter flex, step in, straighten. Anytime you feel like you're losing her outside shoulder, change position to counter flexion (opposite of inside flexion) and step in. You may need to use your outside leg to get her to move the outside shoulder over and if she doesn't respond bump her stronger with your outside leg or you may need your whip in your outside hand and tap her on the shoulder, so she respects your outside leg and position when she doesn't want to turn. Repeat until the bend is smooth and consistent or if you can't go to walk or the gait lower and do it and try again but if it takes too long to get. Move onto something else and come back. I like the 3 stride rule and it may take longer but that should be the goal in the back of your mind, make a correction and make it effective within 3 strides so you can leave them alone. This is harder said then done and DON'T feel like a failure if you can't be keep it the back of your mind as goal. Think I want to make this correction happen, so I can leave her alone. Set yourself up for success, if struggling at a higher gait, move down to a lower gait or walk and try to set you both up for success. I spend a lot of time at walk running through the basics. Turn on the forehand, leg yield, shoulder fore, steering, etc.

Rhythm and connection: If you're having issues at trot, try this at the walk, if issue is at canter, do it at trot and then again at canter. She needs to be forward enough to meet your hand, always think of sending her to the bit and then position her with your legs and position and reinforce with hand and whip if necessary. Use your core and half halts, even just closing your thigh a little on and off to slow down if her rhythm is too quick but be quick to put your leg on if she backs off too much and you loose the swing in her back. This will help with balance. You also need to be sure she's in a true rhythm, so in canter you may have to push her more forward than you actually want so you get that true 3 beat rhythm and she reaches forward, if she comes down and loses some uphill engagement that's fine. And after she is forward enough then you can bring her back, I personally do it by slightly closing my thigh (thighs are fairly open otherwise) and using my core to ask them to meet me. And again send forward if she comes back too much. If she's too slow she won't reach to the contact, if she's too quick hurt back will tense. The sweet spot is being forward enough that she meets the connection but not so quick that you lose the suppleness and engagement of her back.

Mental/emotional/reactions: Think about where you are mentally and emotionally. You should be as emotionally neutral as possible, perhaps soothing (emulate the emotion your want to transfer, horses pick up on it). Be firm but patient, when you put an aid on, expect a reaction. Ask softly then ask stronger and stronger until you get a reaction, then return back, ask softly and expect a reaction and make the reaction occur. Repeat until it's the reaction you want but don't drill. 

Accuracy: When you're riding first focus on making accurate lines and having a true rhythm, then think about your position and how to make this happen as smoothly as possible. It will take practice.

If horse is going through outside shoulder and not respecting your inside half halt, position for counter bend, inside rein is now your outside rein and outside rein is now your inside rein. Think of her bringing her shoulders in (shoulder fore feeling). You can also do turns on the forehand which are very helps with establishing the outside rein and inside leg. 

Connection: it's not from having short or long reins. short enough to make a connection but not so short that you're pulling her back or pulling her head down (this is something you have to learn to feel and gage what is right) but having something consistent and feeling that push back from her meeting the bit. It's not from you pulling back against her or having short reins but you sending her there to meet it and managing the connection with your legs sending and organizational half halts between your core and outside rein.

Something to think about with your seat is that you do not sit too heavy in the saddle, put some weight down your stirrups to take some weight off the horse's back but the trick is keeping an open, supple hip in motion with the horse. Be as deep as you need to be supple and relaxed but don't think of deep as grinding your hips into their back or dropping weight into your butt. In your post think of when your land in the saddle of landing as quietly as you possibly can like you just touch and are out again. You're sitting on egg shells and your don't want to smash the egg. 






I realize this is quite a bit and I'm probably missing some details that I'll think about later and this isn't all stuff you can go out and implement today but some concepts to be mindful of and think about when you're riding and can get a feel for. Don't expect to get it all right now but go to your show, not worrying about how prepared you are but that you stay calm and confident in your test. Focus on riding accurately and keeping Tess's focus. Focus on your staying relaxed. If you're not relaxed, she can't relax. Whatever emotional/mental energy you put out she will pick up on, so no matter what stay calm and relaxed and direct your efforts on riding accurately, then worry about the rest. Think about your organization, plan ahead. Think about how you're setting the ride up before you get there. At home even an exercise where you stay on the inside track all the way around the ring may really help you and ride your lines. Don't let her drift in or out. Or even try riding quarter line to quarter line. On most of the babies I dont' ride on the exact rail I might ride a foot or two off the track to be sure they're really on my aids and listening to me and I'm steering around each turn. When I go into each corner and I'd do this with Tess is dont' ride your corners too deep, you will lose her balance, plan your turns the same as if you were riding a circle or a figure of 8. You can also do small shallow loops to help and this will help her canter, steer 1-4ft off the track and go back to the track or steer 1-2ft off the track, steer back, steer 1-2ft off the track and steer back. This will help you. Steer off your outside rein and moving her shoulder, not by pulling on the inside rein. 

Steering: position, outside rein halt halt and outside leg guide her shoulder around and step in.


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you for typing all that out Cassie. Great information and video! It gives me a lot to work with!

I headed to the barn tonight in good spirits prepared to conquer this left lead thing. Tess had other ideas...She was simply not in it tonight. At all. Our entire ride was simply blah!

I could feel it the moment I got in the saddle. She was kind of sluggish and slow and used every and any excuse to stop. I should of just hacked around with her tonight. We had really good rides on Tuesday and Wednesday and it was probably the most I've ever worked her, especially the canter work, and I honestly think she was just tired.

For the life of me, I could not keep her forward or round or on the bit. She kept bracing and hollowing out on me and I found myself getting so frustrated, so I cut the ride short. It was clear I wasn't going to get a good ride out of her and we weren't gonna tackle that circle tonight. I should've just took it easy and hacked around with her. Tomorrow I will let her rest and Saturday we will give it another go before the show.

On a positive note, I checked out some photos of the barn we're showing at. It looked like they're dressage arena is on level ground with decent footing AND they don't have a judges booth. I was told that the judge will sit in a car behind "C". This is great news for us as the arena will make it easier to balance Tess and there will be no booth for her to spook at. Hopefully we will get a better ride in on Saturday too!


----------



## Tihannah

We got our ride times today! I ride at 3:20 and 3:50 which kinda sucks cause we have to get there by 7:30am because the first rider in our group goes at 8:15 and my trainer has to be there to help her warm up. So Tess will be standing around all day, but at least I'll be able to watch all my barn friends ride. This will be my first time getting to watch cross country so I'm excited.

At the same time, I'm starting to feel so much anxiety over it. One of the girls from the barn has been texting everyone about what they need to do and make sure they have. She called me and gave me a LONG list of of things I need to pack and bring. We have to be loaded and ready to leave by 6:30am and I live 40min from the barn, so I will have to get up by 4:30 at least! This girl is VERY competitve and whenever we have a show - mock, schooling, whatever, she becomes a different person. My trainer just keeps telling me not to worry about it, it's JUST a schooling show, but this girl is making me feel like I have to get ready for championships or something! Lol. She's certain that I will have the show bug after this, but I don't know... I'm already feeling overwhelmed!


----------



## KigerQueen

my friend was the same way. i now DO have the show bug but i dont stress too much over it anymore. what happens happens. and sometimes the judge is not paying attention and dose NOT see the fact your horse just reared up in halter and landed mostly set up still XD!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Some people truthfully can't help themselves and sometimes you have to find a way that their energy doesn't make you anxious, uncomfortable or feel overwhelmed. I know I'm super sensitive to people's energy/emotion output, so I have to be very careful to not let their intensity, emotion affect me or push my anxiety into over drive but I find staying cool, calm and collected in mind helps the most, so their energy and pressure doesn't prevent you from enjoying your time at the show. 

But I hope you had a great time at the show, can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## KigerQueen

all you can do is think positively. when i get in the halter ring with my oversized mutt going up against pricey halter geldings even placing above a single horse is an accomplishment to me. how i see it is as long as i dont get dismissed from the arena for a crazy unruly horse its a win in my book lol! think " i got this" and just have fun. show what you two can do. dont worry about though who show better than you, there is always someone better at something at some point and thats ok. just have fun.


----------



## Tihannah

***Show Report!***

I...AM...EXHAUSTED!!

The plan was to sleep in a bit on Saturday, and get to the barn later in the day to school with my trainer, pack for the show, and get Tess all cleaned up. Things kept getting shifted around, and we ended up all meeting at the barn around 9:00am. Half the girls had a jump lesson and then my friend and I would run through our dressage tests. I tried to get Tess warmed up, but just like Thursday, she was living behind the leg - just sluggish and not wanting to give me much. Once we moved from the grassy area into the dressage arena on sand footing, it was clear something was wrong. Her trot felt like driving on a flat tire and we didn't even make it up center line before I knew something was wrong. I asked my trainer to hop on, and sure enough, she was off on her left front! :-( 

I simply couldn't understand it, except that I know we worked really hard on Tuesday and Wednesday, and maybe she pulled something? But then I thought, 'She's juiced up on Previcox AND Pentosan, so she shouldn't feel a thing!" My trainer thought maybe she had an abscess or was just sore, but it was clear we weren't going to get a good run through and didn't want to strain her even more the day before a show. So we got NO practice run before the show and I gave her the day off the day before. I took her back to the barn and gave her a massage, some treats, and turned her out to pasture while we packed. My trainer suggested we let her rest another day and give her some banamine before the show and see how it goes. We cleaned out and organized my trainer's horse trailer so we could have room for all our stuff, and after cleaning tack, pack and prep, it was roughly 4pm before I got to bathe Tess and clean her up. I didn't get home till after 7pm that night and then was up till 11:30 washing things I needed for the show.

Since I live so far from the barn, I had to be up at 4am to get dressed and get everything ready to go and make it to the barn by 6am. Our first rider was scheduled to ride at 8:15 and it was an hour drive! Anyhow, we get there at 7:30am and it was off and running. There were 5 of us from the barn competing and I was the only one doing dressage. Everyone else was eventing, and it was crazy running around with my trainer trying to help wherever I could to get people ready. By the time it was my turn to ride at 3:20p, I was exhausted!

Although she seemed to be doing fine, I gave Tess the banamine at 2:30. By the time I got in the saddle, she was feeling good again. I went back and forth with a barn friend and she was certain I would be eliminated in the beval bit, so I switched it out with one of my trainer's loose ring snaffles. What a disaster! I could tell in the warm up that it was going to be a terrible ride. I simply could not control her! She was looky at everything and the bit did not give me enough leverage. They had a small practice ring on the side and I couldn't even keep her in it. I couldn't get a consistent gait or even get her to really pay attention to me. I was so frustrated, I didn't want to do the test, but my trainer pushed me and said this is what I needed to learn and get through it.

The test (Intro C) was awful. First, I've been practicing both tests in a small arena for weeks because that is how they are supposed to be ridden, but right before our test, they opened it up to the big arena?? My trainer was baffled and said the big arena isn't supposed to be used until Training 3! So now I had to reconfigure my markers. Tess spooked at the judges car, neighboring cars, people sitting under the tree, people sitting in chairs. We didn't get the left lead canter and she wouldn't hold a steady rhythm. She was all over the place! I finished the test, but I was broken and felt humiliated and as soon as I left the arena, I was choking back tears. All the girls from the barn were trying to tell me how great it was, but it wasn't and I had a total meltdown. I didn't want to ride training one. I didn't want to show anymore. I am simply terrible at this and I can't even get through an Intro test! My trainer had to pull me aside and bring me back. She said:

1. This is your FIRST show!
2. This is Tessa's first time away from the barn.
3. She was lame yesterday
4. You have her in a different bit!

She thought we did good for our first time and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was. She decided we were going to take our chances and put Tess back in the beval bit before the next ride and she made me sit down and watch my video of the test. She showed me that the reason I didn't get the left lead canter was because, **** it, Tess starting pooping at the same time we were supposed to do the canter. And what felt like bad spooks in the saddle were hardly evident on the tape. She reminded me that the test was a combination of scores and one bad movement wasn't going to ruin me. Totally giving up was going to ruin me!

So I pulled myself back together, and we went back to do Training 1. Back in the warm up, I could instantly feel the difference with the beval bit. When she was being looky, I would half-halt and bend or shoulder in, and I could bring her back. In the other bit, half halts meant nothing to her. It was like she didn't even feel them. So we went back in. And it was MUCH better. She broke the canters too early, but we did better on our circles and the lookiness. It didn't feel like a total disaster.

I got a 54.3% on Intro C. My highest score of 7 was our medium walk. :-/ We got 2nd place because it was only me and one other rider. On Training level 1, I got a 60%. There were 4 of us and I tied 2nd with another girl from our barn that showed up late in the day and changed from eventing to straight dressage. Because we tied, they decided on collective marks, and I ended up with 2nd and she got 3rd! I couldn't believe it! Lol. Even with a 60%, I managed to get 2nd place! And they didn't say a thing about the bit! The funny part is, my scores were almost identical to the scores I got at the mock show. And despite what my friend said about the judge, she left me some really nice comments. Said Tess and I were a lovely pair and that we just need to work on our confidence and suppleness. 

So though it was incredibly exhausting, I learned a lot about showing and prepping for show. And I really have to remind myself that once an error is made, it's over and done, and I just need to focus on the next thing and make it that much better. And despite the actual tests, Tess was such a doll today. Easy to load/unload and just hung out all day cool as cucumber munching hay until it was our time to go. We're both getting a rest day tomorrow, and then hopefully, when I get to the barn on Tuesday, she will be okay again and not hurting. The farrier will be out on Wednesday, and we will have him check for an abscess.

Tess and her ribbons. Still waiting on more pics from friends at the show.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

With Pentosan and Previcox she will still be able to feel things and go lame unfortunately.. It helps lubricate the joints so that they aren't rubbing against each other.



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That's fantastic! Your scores are good! I am so proud of you!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww that's GREAT!!!!!! So awesome to hear you had a nice show! Yay for you & Tess! That's the spirit!


----------



## Tazzie

You did GREAT! This was your first show, and you should be proud! Know what some of my first scores were? I remember getting a 47% and a 49% :lol: we ALL start somewhere! And that 60% at a show is something DEFINITELY worth mentioning! GREAT job Tina!!

I sure hope Tess is fine and just getting through an abscess. Poor girl! I have faith you'll figure it out.

But hooray on a great show! Job well done!!


----------



## KigerQueen

TOLD YOU!!! that is awesome!!!! and yes when something happens you just need to keep going. i learnt this in choir if you act like you did not mess up no one else know . so if your horse has a issue (lets say rearing in the halter ring) and you act like it never happened chases are the judge did not see it XD!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> You did GREAT! This was your first show, and you should be proud! Know what some of my first scores were? I remember getting a 47% and a 49% :lol: we ALL start somewhere! And that 60% at a show is something DEFINITELY worth mentioning! GREAT job Tina!!
> 
> I sure hope Tess is fine and just getting through an abscess. Poor girl! I have faith you'll figure it out.
> 
> But hooray on a great show! Job well done!!


 @Tazzie - Thanks Katie! That makes me feel better. Lol. I didn't even want to tell people my scores! I mean for pete's sake, Charlotte and Valegro make a 94%! :tongue: I told my trainer that I simply don't understand how in BOTH the mock show and this show, we do better in the Training 1 test than Intro C. She said that you should always condsider the first test as your scratch test, especially when you're doing an away show. It gives the horse time to warm up to the arena, sights, and sounds and Tess was definitely better the 2nd time around. I think the next time, I may have to do 3 tests! Lol.

I really have to get better about not getting so discouraged when we flub parts of our test. 

On a good note, once I got Tess all tacked up in her gear and rode her out, she got SOOO many compliments from people at the show. People kept saying, "Such a pretty horse!" or "You have a beautiful horse!" I felt so happy for her being an older horse, but still managing to shine at a show. And she was just an absolute angel in handling during the long day. The horse that trailered with us almost flipped out when I had to walk Tess around and stretch her legs. She simply couldn't take being left tied by herself. And when we trailered, we couldn't stop the vehicle for more than a few minutes at a time because my trainer said she would start flipping out and trying to rear and hurt herself. She couldn't get over how easy Tess was through the whole process even though it was her first time out with us.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It sounds like you had a really good first show! You should be pleased with both you and Tess. It takes a while to get used to being in the ring and getting a feel for it and riding a test. It's different than schooling in the ring and a lot of horses ride differently in the ring vs at home. It's just good practice that will improve you overall. It sounds like it went well and had a lot of good lessons out of it. Maybe not to be so hard on yourself  and I know it's hard. I'm the same way. 

But you're doing good. Doesn't it make you feel better knowing you did better at training level than at intro? Major kudos!


----------



## Tazzie

It's a point to grow from  don't be embarrassed, and definitely don't try and compare to Charlotte and Valegro :lol: we look like nags compared to them! But she's worked her tail off for YEARS to get to where she is. You're just starting out.

As for the first being a scratch test, I can understand that. You also probably had some showing nerves that were not super evident to you, but Tess heard them loud and clear. But you guys are GREAT! Just keep reminding yourself of that 

And she does look VERY nice. You've done a great job in managing her!


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd - YES! I'm like "Haha! We're definitely more Training Level material!"
@Tazzie - That was my repeated remarks on both test from the judge - "Lovely pair! Keep developing confidence, reach to contact, & suppleness."

Confidence and Suppleness were both circled in our collective remarks. When we're at home, I feel fine. But when I enter the arena and feel everyone watching me, I feel get nervous and anxious and just feel like I look ridiculous.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Oh definitely. Never try to compare yourself to Charlotte and Valegro. I look at them and think never in my life will I ride like that :lol: she has probably the best coach in the world and been doing this her entire life. Since she was a child riding ponies and riding 100's of different horses and types. It takes a LOT to develop skills like she has. Very unhealthy to look at the elite riders and expect yourself to ride like they do. We do our best and learn from our mistakes each and every day. We ALL make mistakes every day but we also learn every day and if we're not learning something each day and ride then something is wrong.


----------



## Tihannah

Haha, I'm just being silly on the Charlotte thing. She is inspirational though! I've never been "physically coordinated" enough to be really good at anything. I've always excelled in things that didn't require much physical activity. I think some people are naturally gifted at riding and pick up the "feel" a lot quicker than others. I think I've done "okay" considering my age and my horse's age and ability. My trainer is constantly telling me that I've made really great progress in a short amount of time.

During my meltdown when I was crying I told her, "I'm at the barn riding more than anyone, and I still suck at this!" Lol. She reminded me that Tess was not an easy horse to ride and came with no education and completely out of shape.

My trainer ended up buying the upper level schoolmaster that she was leasing. She now wants to bring her out to barn and give me a chance to ride her, so I can really see how much I've learned on a horse that is well schooled and understands the cues and can help teach me what I'm doing wrong. I can't even imagine riding a horse like that an am excited at the thought of it!


----------



## Tazzie

Don't compare yourself to other people either! When you compare back on your old self, it's absolutely AMAZING! You guys have come A LONG way and you should be VERY proud. You've done a fantastic job with Tess. Her breed makes her harder in general to come through and over her back, but you work hard for CORRECT and not just flashy. You need to look back at your first videos, with a glass of wine, and go "oh my god. We've come SOOOO far!!"


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congratulations on your first show!! And it sounds like you really did do a great job! I know it can be hard comparing to other people or thinking "I wish it had gone more like this or that", but really you've met a big goal (going to a show!) and with a horse that has gotten all of her training essentially from you.  Very exciting!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Absolutely agree with Katie and don't compare yourself to other people at the barn either, focus on you and the progress you've made with Tess. Frisians are not easy to ride, they're built to carry with a braced underneck and hollow back, plus she's had saddle seat training and years with a child rider to carry herself how she pleases. It's not easy and you're doing well. You've come a long way, just remember that and each ride as an opportunity to learn even if you make mistakes and feel bad about it.

I'm extremely hard on myself too and Ive gotten better but I will say it is definitely counter productive. There is no such thing as perfection in this sport and each day try to take the good and the bad. The bad, I think teaches us the most and gives us more to build from and the good is a reminder of how far we've come and that we're on the right path. Both parts are active every ride and that's okay! Just keep building and there will more good parts and then better and better parts to where your bad parts are what your best parts used to be. You can do it!


----------



## Tihannah

Gave Tess Monday and Tuesday off after the show. I think we both needed it. Headed to the barn tonight after work nervous about her still be off on her front left. She had banamine at the show, so she rode with no issues. John is back this weekend for a 3 day clinic, and I definitely need her to be okay!

She seemed to be moving well as I hand walked her in from the pasture, but I pretty much held my breath. Once in the saddle, I spent 10 min warming her up at the walk in the pasture, and then trot in both directions. I felt a difference almost immediately. The sluggishness was pretty much gone and I didn't struggle keeping her in front of the leg. Then I took her into the dressage arena, because that's when it was most evident. She showed no signs of lameness whatsoever and we ended up having a fantastic ride! She did so well staying forward that even our downward transitions were better. I cantered her in both directions and in the downward to trot, it only took a quick bump to keep her forward instead of throwing on the breaks and trying to walk. We even managed to do a couple trot/canter/trot/canter transitions. I lavished her with praise and ended the ride a little early on a good note. We are ready for John. 

This will be his 4th clinic with us this year and with each one, the list of riders keeps growing and growing. The count so far is up to 37 rides in 3 days. Everyone's so excited and I can't wait to show him the progress Tess and I have made in our canter work!


----------



## Tihannah

****amazing weekend****

The 3 day clinic with John was nothing short of groundbreaking for me and Tess. It was EXACTLY what we needed. We had so many breakthroughs that I don't even know where to begin! Lol. John said we definitely won the "Most Improved" award this weekend. :loveshower::loveshower: Each day we came back stronger and better. The clinic was Fri-Sun, so I took a 4 day weekend to recuperate after 3 full days at the barn. I fully intended to sleep in today and just relax, but I couldn't help myself. I was simply too giddy about everything I learned about myself and my horse, that I simply had to go back and see if I could do it again! Lol. Tess and I had a fantastic ride and I am still marveling at it all.

Day 1 was rough, but we really went through a lot of things that I simply wasn't clear on. John is fantastic in that I can stop in the middle of instruction and say, "Please physically show me how to do this" or "Explain what exactly this means" and he is always eager to fully explain. As you all know, I have consistently struggled with 20m circles on left lead and keeping Tess balanced. We literally knocked it out the first day. John was talking me into the turns but I was still struggling. So I stopped and asked him to clarify what I was doing with my hands and reins in the turn. You see, normally he or my trainer stand on the inside of the circle to talk me through it. I asked him to stand on the outside and then demonstrated my outside rein hand motion as I went into the turns. I was either simply pulling back, over the withers, or in a downward motion with my wrist. He showed me to not bend my wrist down, but inwards on a short rein, never crossing the withers, while opening my inside rein. And just like that, it was fixed! I am now able to easily block the shoulder from falling out. It was never an issue again all weekend at trot or canter!

At the end of the lesson, I asked him to physically take the reins in each hand while I held the other ends and show me how he does a half halt. I've been doing them wrong the entire time and it explaind why Tess was so inconsistent in her rhythm and gaits. I was doing half halts in a kind of jerking motion. He showed and explained to me how to do the half halts with my wrists and core only and how to give proper release. I finally understand what using your core means! I totally get it now! Lol. Seriously, just Day 1 alone was like mind blowing for me, I learned so many things! And to see them actually work with my horse was incredible!

On Day 1, I really struggled with keeping Tess forward and in front of my leg, so on Day 2, I asked that we work in the big pasture. John said sure and we headed over. Immediately, he noticed the difference in Tess. She was MUCH more forward. He said he totally understood because the footing was fantastic and he suggested I continue to work her in various areas until she got stronger and more balanced, as long as I still did occasional sessions in the dressage arena. On this day, we focused on shortening my reins and keeping them there. I never realized to this day just how much my reins were inhibiting my ability to balance her and push her into the contact. John explained to me that he'd just got done with 6 weeks training with a Friesian sport horse and how tricky they were with their necks and long bodies and how difficult it was to pull it all together. He totally debunked everything I'd ever heard with needing light contact and longer reins. He basically said that you have to ride according to the horse you had, and my horse was a horse that needed short reins in order to get her working properly.

My reins were shorter than I'd ever ridden her with, but I couldn't believe the difference. And yet, she'd still soften and I could push her from behind and give release by just pushing my hands up further on her neck. Before I would constantly lower my hands and widen my reins trying to get her to soften and I simply couldn't find the consistency, but keeping my hands to together, my reins short, and then pushing them forward got a much better response from her. And she wasn't fighting me or tugging at the reins. And I found that only when I let my reins get too long is when I lost the ability to keep her together. But with short reins, I could reach down with my inside hand and pat her and never lose the contact. She was still there.  She got heavy at times, but John said this was a good thing and until she got stronger. She would be heavy and then continue to get lighter. He said that she was the kind of horse that needed to be heavy in the hands. He said she was built to drive and pull with her front end, so she almost needed that. And he was right. I found that the shorter my reins, the more forward she was. She seemed to enjoy it, baffling as it was. Lol. At the same time, this kept her from falling on the forehand as she was accustomed to doing. I kept her up so she HAD to push from behind. I also think that part of this tendency with the short reins comes from her saddleseat training. It was more difficult in the canter as she has the tendency to throw her entire body forward, but John was really impressed with our canter work.

There were a bunch of other little things that we worked through, but finally there was my position. For one, I discovered that I have a hard time opening my hips when I post. I have the tendency to grip with my thighs and put myself into a chair seat bringing my legs too far forward. A new barn friend who is a 3rd level rider took a look at my saddle and thought that it was part of my problem. You see, I have big fat knee blocks, but they are UNDER my flaps and my saddle doesn't have the grippy leather. So when I'm posting, I grip with my thighs and then my lower legs are sliding forward right over the blocks. 

So on Day 3, I asked my trainer if I could ride in her saddle. She was a Custom Saddlery Wolfgang Solo with he deep seat and the blocks on the outside of the flap and buffalo leather. Holy cow, her saddle felt amazing! And I instantly felt like I was in the correct position. As soon as I rode into the arena, John noted that my position and legs looked SO much better. After our lesson, I watch the video and my posting was so much better. So now it looks like I need to start saving up for a new saddle.

On day 3 we simply pulled everything together. We went back to the dressage arena and Tess was much more forward than day 1. We did TONS of 20m circles in both directions, walk-trot-canter, and we never fell out once. My trainer looked at John and said, "How'd you get Tess to be forward??" He said, "We shortened the reins." Who knew! Lol. At the end of it, John said that it was hands down the best he'd ever seen me and Tess ride and I was ecstatic. It felt SO good, I can't even explain it. We were REALLY riding and not just piddling around pretending to be schooling! He worked our butts off, but the difference in 3 days was nothing short of remarkable.

So like I said, I went back this morning, just to see if it was real - if I could do it again without him there. We went back in the dressage arena and Tess gave me one of our best rides ever. We even did one run through of Training Level 1 and it was the best we've ever done. It was the test I wish I would have rode in the show last weekend! Anyhow, I'm still getting all the video together from the weekend, but below are some still shots from our rides. We still always have a lot to work on, but we got over some really big humps this weekend and I now look at my horse in a completely different way. 

This was the moment when John told us it was the best he'd ever seen us ride. 


From Day 2








From Day 3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's awesome!


----------



## KigerQueen

i need to move to your barn lol! John sounds like an amazing teacher and you are lucky to get to work with him!


----------



## Tihannah

It really is amazing to watch him teach. We had an upper level eventing trainer return for the clinic and she brought 3 of her personal horses as well as 3 of her students to work with him. In her first ride, she brought in a big beautiful 2nd level mare and was warming her up and she had this big, fancy trot. John totally pulled her back. he told her that the trot was beautiful, but it was too, much too soon for her horse. That the mare was tight in her back and not really giving to the contact. He made her start over in kind of a slow, boring trot and then build her back up through a series of exercises. You could see the change in the mare as they progressed and how she started to relax, become more supple, and really swing through her back. And by the time they got back to the fancy trot the trainer said she felt completely different.

I watched this happen ride after ride. Where a horse would come into the arena tense and resistant, even bucking or rearing. And by the end of it, they were relaxed and giving and seemed to REALLY enjoy the work. And each rider left beaming and enlightened about what they learned and accomplished with their horse. He really has a natural gift for teaching in a way that benefits both the horse and the rider and its incredible to watch! 

Oh! And I almost forgot! Because of how well we did yesterday, I decided last minute to do the show this weekend at our barn. We're only going to do Training 1, but it's the same judge we did the mock show with, and I think she's going to be a bit surprised in the difference of our 2 tests!


----------



## Tihannah

A video that really shows the progression we made this weekend.... 

http://youtu.be/QLC8IG2QH4w


----------



## Tihannah

Embedded...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Embedded...



Wow!! You guys look good! So proud


----------



## Tihannah

I really couldn't capture all the great parts of my lessons without making a 45 minute video, lol, but even in my still pics, I can see a definite change in my position and hands placement (especially in the canter). To me, Tess just looks like she's carrying herself completely different. We used to canter and her nose would be almost touching her knees, but now I can get her to sit back and push more from behind. My trainer is really happy that we decided to do the show this weekend. 

Hopefully, we won't forget our number this time! Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Wow!! Lots of improvement between the first, second and third days! That's awesome. You look a lot more confident and proud in your position, like your position and body saying yes we can! Really looks like the clinic was very positive for you both! Congratulations!

Good luck at the show as well!!


----------



## Tihannah

Well...the schooling show did not go as well as hoped for, but we did get 2nd place in a class of 3. I'm not quite sure what's going on, but I think the Pentosan maybe be having an adverse affect on Tess after the injections. I mentioned it before during the last schooling show and it wasn't till this weekend that I began to tie the two together. I've been giving her the loading injections weekly (Thursday) and it seems that for 2-3 days after the injections, she is a bit off and always on her front left. I've been giving the injection on the left side of her neck. 

She rode beautifully on Wednesday, Thursday I gave her the injection and she was off again. The friend that gave me the Pentosan did the injection for me and when I brought it up after our ride, she said that she was likely sore and that it was normal? I also gave her the injection on the Thursday before John came and you saw how sluggish she was the 1st day. And then each day following, she got better, and by Monday, she was a firecracker again.

So anyways, we gave her the injection on Thursday and yesterday for the show, she was a bit off again. Not as bad as Thursday, but I could tell she wasn't 100% and not really wanting to give me a left lead canter. Despite this, I felt we could make it through the test.

I got to the barn early and gave her a bath and got her braided and face clipped and she was shined up like a new penny. In warm up, she was fantastic. She was responsive and pretty much stayed in front of the leg. We practiced transitions and our halt and I did my best to get some decent canters out of her. It was probably our best warm up before a test. The barn was packed with people and she was really turning heads. People I didn't even know were taking pictures or videoing us. We got tons of compliments and people telling me how good we looked in the warm up. I felt really good about the test, except for her being a bit off. All day, people that weren't riding, stayed behind the fence lines giving the horses and riders a clear area to warm up and do the tests. There were no chairs, or flower pots, or anything that I could see to distract Tess and cause a spook, so I thought we would do good.

So as always, we get a perfectly straight trot up centerline and as soon as we halt, she throws her butt out to the left. Our trot on left lead 20m circle was the best we'd ever done during a test and I was so happy. Left lead canter? I couldn't get it...AT ALL. She gave me one jump into canter, then simply trotted the rest of the way.:icon_frown: But I didn't let this completely fluster me because the 2nd half of the test was right lead and I felt I could make it up with the right lead canter.

We go into the right lead canter with a flawless transition. The movement is a 20m circle starting between C and M that circles back around in front of the judges booth and transitions back down to trot at B. It's like cruise control and I relax my upper body and am just letting my seat go with the movement thinking, "This is it. This is what we needed." As soon as we move to pass the judges booth, Tess startles, slams the brakes and drops to the trot. I look down, and 4 of the young girls from the barn, who'd already ridden their tests, were huddled on the ground right on the side of the booth. Everyone wore their logo barn shirts, so they were all dressed in black too. I could never get the canter back and we ended up just trotting the rest of the way. I was FURIOUS! We over shot the turn back up centerline and ended up with a crooked halt again. 52.7% was our score... I don't know how, but we got 2nd place.

ALL DAY, NO ONE stood around the arena while people were riding their tests. NO ONE. Everyone stayed outside the fence lines our behind the barrels set up dividing the warm up area from the arena. But for MY test, the barn kids wanted to show support and watch my ride, and thought it was a good idea to squat on the ground in all black right beside the judges booth, so when we came around the corner, Tess was like, "What the hell is that?!" My hopes of showing this judge that we had fixed all the problems from the mock show was a complete loss. We did even worse than the mock show. And the girls clapped and cheered for our disastrous test.

I had to spend a few minutes to collect myself after the test before heading back to the barn. I went back to the warm up area, and of course, Tess gave me a flawless left lead canter on first ask. She gave me the canter right BEFORE we went in to do our test. But once we got in the arena, it was total no go. When I got back to the barn, I reminded myself that the girls had good intentions and just wanted to support us, so I kept my scolding a joking matter, but made sure they knew what they did. I told them I was gonna kill them and how much I needed that canter to save my test and the next time they had to do a jump course, I was gonna sit behind a jump and then pop out right before they had to go over, because that's essentially what they did to me. Of course, they then started blaming each other on whose idea it was to sit there, and I just waved it off.

We got 2's for our left lead canter. On the right lead the judge remarked that we had a lovely depart and nice canter, but because she broke, we got a 4.:icon_frown: We got a 7 on our left lead 20m circle trot and medium walk. The rest were 6's and 5's. More than the score, I wanted more than anything, just to get a clean test. A test where we actually executed all the required moves. It was so frustrating knowing we've been practicing and getting it for weeks, and then when it truly counted, it just all went to hell. I don't know when we'll get to do another show again. John is tentatively coming back in January and I know of a show in March at the place we went to a couple weeks ago, so I guess plenty of time to get things right?

Anyhow, after I got my test, seeing the 7 on our left lead 20m circle lifted my mood and made me happy again. I ran over to show my trainer who gave me a big high 5 and then posted to John on FB. Below is his response.:loveshower:



Giving my girl some love after a good effort.


Tess in front of the fan doing her Beyonce wind-blown look with her ribbon.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Pentosan can take up to 4-7 days to take complete effect and can sometimes take up to the 4th loading dose to actually fix anything. You will see slight improvement with each injection but they do take a couple of days to kick in. If this is a continuing issue which it seems like it is, then the pentosan and Prevacox could be masking the problem especially if she's continually off

Really glad you did the show though! It's all about the experience !


----------



## Tihannah

The "offness" never appeared until I started giving her the injections and only last for a few days after the injection and always on the front left, which is the side I give the injection. After the initial few days after, she moves better than I've ever seen. The barn friend that gave me the Pentosan said she is just experiencing soreness from the shot. She explained it as the same as being sore in your arm after a vaccination or flu shot. She thinks the offness is from her being sore in her neck and not actually her legs. She has been giving her 20 yr old horse Adequan for years. I'm giving her time off today. Tomorrow I will see if it is indeed the same cycle.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Maybe try switching to the other side and see if it has the same offness effect ?


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Sorry to hear about the test not going your way but shows are for experience (in my opinion) and getting through without falling off or having any major malfunctions is always a plus 

I hope you figure out her soreness,it'snever fun when they're lame. Maybe you could try Raina's suggestion of doing the injection on the opposite side to see if it has the same effect?


----------



## Tihannah

I'm now convinced it was simply a side effect of giving the injection. Gave her off yesterday and when I got to the barn tonight, the moment I took her out of her stall, I could see she was feeling better. Not just better, but GREAT. Our ride was amazing! Mind you, this was the 4th and final loading dose and she was REALLY moving. Instead of pushing her to stay forward, I kept having to bring her back and ask her to slow down. At one point, her trot was so amazing, that it almost felt like I was floating in the saddle. And because she was so forward, she was easy off the aids, and I didn't have to fight or struggle for anything. We did transitions and serpentines and then a run through of our test and she was an easy and willing participant. It felt terrific and I made sure to give her lots of praise.

From here out, I guess I just need to make sure I alternate the injection site and make sure I give her at least a couple days off to get past the soreness. I'm excited for my lesson on Thursday and for my trainer to see this. Hopefully, she's still doing as well!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think maybe you should talk to your vet about it because it's not really normal for the injection to make a horse off in anyway


----------



## Tihannah

The woman that gave me the Pentosan has been giving her horse Adequan for years. When I told her Tess was off, she immediately asked if it was the left front. When I told her yes, she said it was the shot. I remember getting vaccinations as a kid where my entire arm would be so sore I could barely lift it. She said its the same thing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> The woman that gave me the Pentosan has been giving her horse Adequan for years. When I told her Tess was off, she immediately asked if it was the left front. When I told her yes, she said it was the shot. I remember getting vaccinations as a kid where my entire arm would be so sore I could barely lift it. She said its the same thing.


Okay, that's new for me very interesting.


----------



## Tihannah

Headed straight to the barn after work last night and Tess was feeling good again. We did some warm up in the pasture and she was really good about staying in front of the leg. However, we are still struggling with our canter depart. I can't seem to get the timing or my aids correct/clear when asking. I try to sit and count down 3...2...1 and half halt, but I continuously get a delayed response or a jump into canter and then fast trot. Now if we are at a walk, then I sit the trot a couple strides, she will easily give me the canter, so I'm guessing its something I'm doing that's not making the action clear enough for her.

There's a teen girl (16 or 17) at the barn with a 13h eventing pony that often rides the same time I do and she was out last night, so I asked her to hop on Tess and see if she had as much trouble getting the canter. She's been riding a lot longer than me, so I figured that any help I could get is worth it. She was ecstatic to hop on and said she'd been wanting to ride Tess forver. Lol. Mind you, this girl is TINY! Probably 4'9 and 85lbs soaking wet. She's so tiny that she went out to eat with her mom a couple months ago and the server asked if she'd like some crayons and a coloriong sheet! Lol. So anyhow, she didn't have spurs on (doesn't need em with her firecracker pony), so I worried that she wasn't gonna get much outta Tess. She was really surprised how hard it was to ride her, but this girl was determined. It took her a good bit to figure it out, but eventually she got her to canter. Tess was her usual, "I'm only going to do as much as I feel like doing", but this girl was not having it. Once she figured out how to get the canter, she then worked on making her hold it. My mouth hung open when she got 3 20m circles, a half lap around the arena, and then a final 20m circle all on left lead without breaking! Mind you, she worked her butt off to get it, but it really opened my eyes. When all was done, this girl was panting like crazy and Tess was dripping sweat from head to toe - the horse who just a few months ago couldn't sweat at all! Even her ears were sweating! Lol. But she didn't necessarily look tired. She looked like she had a good workout and felt good. You see, the more the girl pushed her, the more she relaxed and started to give in, and each canter started to look better and better.

Lucy ( the teen) told me she had no idea how hard I've been working with this horse. That she couldn't believe how far I'd gotten with her with how hard she is to ride. She said she could also tell just how green Tess is. It felt good to finally have someone else see first hand what I've been struggling with. But it also helped me to see what a pushover I've been with Tess. That this tiny little 85lb girl with no spurs on could get more work out of her than I've been able to all year! My fear of pushing her is not helping, especially now that she's healthy and doing so well. 

So now I've invited this girl to help me by putting more rides in on Tess. I feel like I need someone who is a better rider than me to help me teach her, and Lucy is more than happy to do it. Said she would love to ride her anytime I needed. She also gave me some tips on asking for the canter and what worked for her and just told me to keep doing the trot canter transitions on a circle until she found her balance and rhythm. Not sure if Lucy will be out tonight, but I'm excited to get some real work in on her again.


----------



## Tihannah

Have definitely had some revelations about my Tess over the past few days. Since her 4th loading dose of Pentosan and being on the Previcox, I have come to realize just how hard this horse has tried for me over the past year. All of the things that I simply believed were due to laziness and lack of training were not exactly so. For the first time, I am seeing Tess as a healthy and pain free horse and the difference is really remarkable. 

She really seems to love the work now. When I ask for a trot, we are off, and I don't have to leg her every other stride. When we canter and then transition down, it only takes a small bump to keep her forward. Things I've never experienced with her: Once she is good and warmed up, I can feel her whole back loosen up and then the trot simply smooths out. It feels amazing. She's not panting and tired after only 15 min of trot work. In fact, we do A LOT of canter work, and she's barely panting at all when we're finished.

She is still weak on her left side and resistant to bending in that direction, but its definitely getting easier. I've been struggling with the left lead canter, so today I recruited help from another barn girl. She's a natural and spent the summer with John as a working student. She rode and helped me with Tess back when I first got her and couldn't believe how hard she was to ride. When she got on today, she said she felt completely different and that I'd done a really good job with her. 

Tess looked amazing with her in the saddle. She had the same trouble with the left lead canter as me, but it only took her a few minutes to figure it out. She told me that I needed to slow her down in the trot until she was almost at the walk, and then ask for the canter. Which would explain why it is always easier for me to get the canter when I start at walk, trot a couple strides, and then canter. She said it was simply a weakness issue and would get better as she got stronger.

Other than that, our rides have been fantastic. It feels so good to see her getting better and stronger everyday.

Below is video from Jordan riding her today. I think Tess simply looks better and stronger everyday!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think the biggest thing with Tess's canter is her crookedness and addressing the crookedness, I think that'll help her canter a lot. Both directions she's never really in the outside rein but it's especially true to the left where she's carrying herself with her haunches in and shoulder popped out. The issue isn't a lack of inside flexion but not connecting to the outside rein. So anytime you try to bend her more to the inside or pull on the inside rein it throws her more off balance and makes it more difficult for her to canter and makes it more awkward for you. So that's something to think about too. 

Or translation going both directions, counter flex, connect her to the outside rein then bring her to the inside while maintaining your outside connection and outside rein half halts. so pulling on the inside rein or trying to create more flexion to the inside actually throws her more off balance and send her out further through her outside shoulder. Going left when you turn you can break the circle into multiple corners guiding her outside shoulder around the corners with the outside rein and stepping in to help her with her balance and stay connected to the outside rein, you can also leg yield out a few steps and tap her inside hind (upward phase of post) and post into your outside stirrup as you leg yield to help her with her inside hind leg to help her with bend and meeting the outside rein connection. I think that will help a lot with going left too and the left lead canter. Half halting and slowing her down a bit into the canter can also help, as a sort of prep so she knows she's about to canter and help her organize as she had suggested helps too.

She's looking a lot better, stronger, and sounder though. She's a really nice mare, lots of kindness in her eye and a lot of try. You really have done a good job with her and have come along way in 11 months


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I think the biggest thing with Tess's canter is her crookedness and addressing the crookedness, I think that'll help her canter a lot. Both directions she's never really in the outside rein but it's especially true to the left where she's carrying herself with her haunches in and shoulder popped out. The issue isn't a lack of inside flexion but not connecting to the outside rein. So anytime you try to bend her more to the inside or pull on the inside rein it throws her more off balance and makes it more difficult for her to canter and makes it more awkward for you. So that's something to think about too.
> 
> Or translation going both directions, counter flex, connect her to the outside rein then bring her to the inside while maintaining your outside connection and outside rein half halts. so pulling on the inside rein or trying to create more flexion to the inside actually throws her more off balance and send her out further through her outside shoulder. Going left when you turn you can break the circle into multiple corners guiding her outside shoulder around the corners with the outside rein and stepping in to help her with her balance and stay connected to the outside rein, you can also leg yield out a few steps and tap her inside hind (upward phase of post) and post into your outside stirrup as you leg yield to help her with her inside hind leg to help her with bend and meeting the outside rein connection. I think that will help a lot with going left too and the left lead canter. Half halting and slowing her down a bit into the canter can also help, as a sort of prep so she knows she's about to canter and help her organize as she had suggested helps too.
> 
> She's looking a lot better, stronger, and sounder though. She's a really nice mare, lots of kindness in her eye and a lot of try. You really have done a good job with her and have come along way in 11 months


Thanks Cassie @DanteDressageNerd! She's definitely crooked in the turns! This was actually Jordan's first time ever cantering her, so I'm a bit more familiar with it and can keep her straighter going to the right. To the left, I have to REALLY block with my outside rein to hold the shoulder. My trainer and John has also brought up the counterflexion, but I'm not really sure how to do it? I'm not sure how exactly to coutnerflex her into the outside rein? I think pushing from the inside leg to the outside rein, so am I pushing with the outside leg, but how does that get me into the outside rein? Just all greenie questions. I'm re-reading what you wrote as I type this, but you're saying step into my outside stirrup in the turns and use my inside leg back a little to push the hind over and try to keep her straight while also blocking the shoulder with my outside rein? I'm not the most coordinated person, so I always struggle with trying to give multiple aids while posting and think I confuse her a lot. :-/ Lately, when I ride on left lead, I'll do one circle, then half the arena, then another circle, then half the arena. Is that similar to what you mean?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

With the counter flexion you are literally asking her to bend around your outside leg and bring her shoulder in, so you can connect her to the outside rein. You should position your inside shoulder forward with outside shoulder back and allow your hips to rotate with your upper body. and allow your inside hand to come forward while your outside hand comes back with the rotation of your body, not from pulling back or putting forward. The upper body movement helps move your hips into the position. So you have to allow with the inside rein (don't pull back but maintain connection) and bring her to connect the outside. You may need to use more pressure on the outside rein. 

I'd do the counter flexion when you lose connection with the outside rein and keep her in counter flexion until she takes the outside rein and you feel her there, then bring her to inside flexion by changing your position with outside shoulder forward and inside shoulder back. Allow your hips to follow this when you're turning. and don't forget your low outside rein half halt. Do not allow your outside rein to come higher than your inside rein. Outside rein is allowed to be more forward than the inside rein through the turns. But when returning to inside flexion is when you'd use the leg yield out. When counter flexed you can use leg yield in. 

But when you're turning, step into your inside stirrup (where you put your weight tells Tess where to put her balance) and use your outside rein to turn her shoulders around the circle and if she doesn't respond to this counter flex position, then counter flex more and you may need to take your outside leg and bump her with your leg towards the girth or shoulder or tap her with the whip in the outside rein on the outside shoulder to ask her to move her shoulder over. Then return to balance in both stirrups, dont stay in the inside stirrup or outside stirrup. Only step into the inside or outside stirrup when sending a signal to Tess about what you want.

When you leg yield in or want to move her shoulder over and in, step into the inside stirrup, when you want her to leg yield out step out. If that makes sense.

You may need to half halt through your core which I do with my core and body as if I'm bringing the horse's back up into my seat and lower body. 

This is stuff that you'll have to get feel for. Don't expect it to be a magical fix but these are tools you can think about and possibly incorporate into your riding and play with it. When counter bent, think about as you're riding the opposite direction of what you're traveling so what you do to the inside for bend, do to the outside. But think of all your motions as being smooth, nothing sharp or quick, just smooth changes and where you want her to be.

And no problem on the questions, I'm glad you asked. Let me know if you have any more questions and I'll try to answer accordingly. I'm sure there are details I'm not thinking about.


----------



## Tihannah

^^^This has helped A LOT Cassie. Thank you! It rained a lot this week, so I only rode last night and tonight. I thought I would HATE getting off at 5pm and it already dark out with the time change, but I've actually really enjoyed it. It's been low 60s by the time I get in the saddle, so perfect temps for riding, and Tess seems to love it as well.

Tonight we rode a **** near perfect 20m circle on left lead and I was really proud. I'm realizing just how hard it is for her and how much she's trying and how much is rider error. I've depended way too much on my inside rein to assist in this turn and its defeated me in the process. I've now shifted the focus to my outside rein, seat, and body and it seems to be making it much easier on her. I also managed to get a left canter on first ask tonight! First time ever!

A couple weeks ago, I took Tess off the Red Cell. She'd been on it for 3 months and seemed much better, but she was steadily getting more hot and spooky. I still have a full month's of smartpaks for them, so I can start them back if needed, but she is definitely back to her more sensible self. Our rides are great and she is really listening and more focused on me. 

I made a couple more revelations in the past few days. I was closely watching videos of various riders on their seats and positions and it suddenly dawned on me...my stirrups were too long. So when I got to the barn last night, I took them up a notch. It felt weird at first, but my legs definitely felt like they were in a better position. I was constantly losing my stirrups when I rode before and I think part of it was me drawing up, and part was them being too long. My posting feels so much better now. Its easier to keep my heels down, and yet I don't feel like I'm posting off them either. My guy is coming out with me tomorrow to video so I can see if they really are making a difference and I'm not just creating this in my head. Lol.

The other thing I realized last night is that Tess is locked in her poll on the right side again, and I think this is contributing to her being stiff on the left side. I do stretches with her before every ride, but I realized she's been cheating me on the side. She uses her lower neck to reach all the way back, but if I hold the carrot just a few inches back from her face, she has to turn her whole body in order to take it. On the left side, it's no problem. So I called the chiro today and she's coming out next weekend to do adjustments.

We also have a Custom Saddlery rep coming next Friday. I'm going to have her take a look at my saddle for any needed flocking or adjustments and get measurements for a possible new saddle in the future. 

I'm loving the progress I see with Tess. Again tonight, I felt her back just relax. It seems to always happen after we do a little canter work. Its like her whole body just loosens up and then the trot becomes so smooth. She starts out kinda heavy on the contact and tight in the back. And then the more we work, she just relaxes, develops a rhythm, and then becomes light in the bridle and coming from behind. Its an amazing feeling and it's taken almost a year to get it, so I'm super proud. She doesn't seem to mind the work at all anymore and responds so well to the praise when we get something right, and then she retains it, which is awesome.

I'm really hoping we get some good video tomorrow to share. I simply need to see if it looks as good as it feels!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's fantastic! I'm really glad the information helped. 

Really glad you're working things out together and yes some horses really need to canter before they're warmed up and cantering sooner vs later helps them more than doing a ton of trot work. 

Overall it sounds like you've made a lot of really positive progress this week! That's awesome, can't wait to see the video! You guys have made a lot of progress in the last years, congratulations!


----------



## Tihannah

Thank you Cassie.

I did get a lot of good video yesterday, but when I got home and watched it, I felt really discouraged. Tess is definitely getting better. Unfortunately, I am not. My posting still looks pretty bad. When I post, my shoulders roll forward and I'm posting over her withers almost. My legs are still inconsistent. I'll find the right position for a couple strides, but then once I need to apply leg, my thighs or knees clench up and then I'm doing the chicken flap again. She gives me a false frame a lot because my contact with her is either inconsistent or too stagnant. Meaning, I have the tendency to lock my elbows in an effort to keep my hands still, instead of keeping them elastic and going with her movement.

I've been watching Jane Savoie videos and learning a lot, and its given me some great things to apply and work on, like keeping my hands even. I always seem to have one rein higher than the other. :-/ I was also lucky enough to find a video where she was critiquing someone on a Friesian who was having many of the same issues I deal with. Like at canter. I tend to lean to the inside when we go into a turn and it causes her to lean as well instead of bend into the turn. I also am not using my seat enough to guide her.

I almost feel like she would do so much better with a more educated rider. When I see someone else ride her, she looks so much better than when I ride her. I know she's not an easy horse to ride, but I think I sometimes make it even harder than it is. The video from yesterday is below. I didn't even add music because it doesn't make me feel good at all. What I see is a false, inconsistent frame on a horse with a sloppy, inconsistent rider. I see a multitude of things I'm doing wrong and very little right. :icon_frown:


----------



## StephaniHren

Tihannah said:


> I almost feel like she would do so much better with a more educated rider. When I see someone else ride her, she looks so much better than when I ride her.


Just wanted to comment on this and say that _I feel you_. There's a lot of adult amateurs out there that feel the same way (see the comments section of SprinklerBandits's blog post about this if you're looking to feel some solidarity), and I know that there are a lot of times where I'm disappointed with my riding and I feel like my horse would be doing so much better with a more skilled rider. I feel so happy to have him in my life, I always get upset when I feel like I'm somehow letting him down...

I think it's important to remember that horses aren't like us. Your horse isn't day dreaming about a better rider while you're on her, imagining all of the stuff that she could accomplish if you could keep up with her. As long as you're being fair with her, she's most likely happy to cruise along with you, even if your having trouble posting. On top of that, I think it's also good to remember that there's a reason _you_ own Tess. That better rider you're thinking of has off days, too, and they probably have their own (more advanced) horse to worry about.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome. I don't think you give yourself enough credit for what you've done and how far you've come. You may not be where you want to be but look at how far you've come! You've been riding for what 2yrs? You're doing incredibly well! Tess isn't easy to ride and put together. You're doing better than you give yourself credit for. One step at a time, mindful of what you want to improve and work on but stay positive. I think it helps a lot, having the right mind set and belief in yourself helps with focus and staying pro-active.


----------



## Tihannah

I am losing my mind! I swear I posted to this thread this morning and now my post is gone??

I can't write all that again, so edited version:

Thank you @StephaniHren for sharing. It's good to know other feel the same way.
@DanteDressageNerd - actually only May of last year, but you know how I am. I can pick myself apart all day everyday! ;-)

1. Yesterday a better ride
2. Tess is back in the baucher and did very well.
3. Below is video. Youtube killed my music.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're riding extremely well for under 2yrs! I understand being hard on yourself, I'm hard on myself too but I'll say use your perfectionism to your advantage and get better but dont get obsessive or it will get in the way of becoming the rider you want to be and staying proactive and focused.

You're riding a lot better in this video. Quick tip going left look more so over the inside and allow your outside shoulder to come forward, look over your left shoulder so that your hips change position and allow you to follow her shoulder better and then balance with outside half halt and right think of getting her a little lower in her neck by opening your ring and middle fingers and encouraging her to come a little more down into it then go back and encourage a little more down and then close your fingers again and open those two fingers and add a little leg to send her into the contact and encourage her down into it. Going right also allow your body to turn more into the turns that will help to and organize with the outside rein half halt.

And in canter you can also add when your hip slide forward of almost drawing her up into your body as a half halt up and then use the outside rein to organize her balance up a bit. It can help with organization and helping her carry behind if you want to play with that some.

You're improving a ton! I think that's the best I've ever seen you ride and her go! You make a great team!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> You're riding extremely well for under 2yrs! I understand being hard on yourself, I'm hard on myself too but I'll say use your perfectionism to your advantage and get better but dont get obsessive or it will get in the way of becoming the rider you want to be and staying proactive and focused.
> 
> You're riding a lot better in this video. Quick tip going left look more so over the inside and allow your outside shoulder to come forward, look over your left shoulder so that your hips change position and allow you to follow her shoulder better and then balance with outside half halt and right think of getting her a little lower in her neck by opening your ring and middle fingers and encouraging her to come a little more down into it then go back and encourage a little more down and then close your fingers again and open those two fingers and add a little leg to send her into the contact and encourage her down into it. Going right also allow your body to turn more into the turns that will help to and organize with the outside rein half halt.
> 
> And in canter you can also add when your hip slide forward of almost drawing her up into your body as a half halt up and then use the outside rein to organize her balance up a bit. It can help with organization and helping her carry behind if you want to play with that some.
> 
> You're improving a ton! I think that's the best I've ever seen you ride and her go! You make a great team!


Thank you Cassie! I did learn that yesterday, just how much turning my body and weighting my stirrups helped alot influence this. I just need to get quicker and better at it! 

I can definitely get the neck lower, in fact she prefers it, but John kept telling me I was letting her get too low and she was heavy on the forehand, so I don't know if you noticed, but several times in the video, you see me pulling her back up. He was telling me to keep her up and make her carry herself from behind? He would repeatedly yell at me to LIFT HER UP! Lol. In the canter, she can get REALLY low, so that when we transition down, she has to throw her head up to reimbalance into the trot. It's only recently started getting better.

I took a still from the video where I THINK she has a good head carriage. A one from the mock show with the lower headset. Can you let me know which of these is more correct?

I like this one.



Lower Head Set (Too low?)


A couple months ago?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I wasn't meaning get her really low just a hair lower in her neck so she comes more over her neck and back a little more, it's something I do a lot with Dev, he does it a lot worse than Tess but hes gotten a lot better and Ive gotten better at it. I definitely agree with keeping the uphill tendency and not getting her too low, John's definitely right but just like a hair lower so she comes more over her back going right. Changes in direction can do this too, still half halt and organize her balance up but feel more for the swing in her back if that makes sense and play with where you feel her pushing back against you but not down, even in both reins, and feeling swing over her back if you can. Changes in direction like figures of 8 or serpentines, leg yield, shallow loops, playing some with rhythm having her be more forward than you want then a little slower than you want and feel the rhythm helps a lot too as something to play around with and feel. And canter definitely ride her up, John's definitely right, it will help a lot! And in trot you can ride sometimes a little more low and a little more high, it doesn't always have to be the same but you guys really are doing great together! You should be so proud!

I like the first one the best, the second one is good too though.

And where you look definitely influences because turning your shoulders also turns your hips which is what the horse really picks up on, it's something I have to remind myself is that positioning to influence because it's the positioning in the hips that helps create that effortless appearance and ease in the bend and changes of direction. I love watching Charlotte because she uses so much of her position and body to ride and a lot of what she knows I have no concept of yet but it's neat to watch how smooth she is in setting up these young horses and organizing them. She's a master of feel and timing.





I love this horse, plus Frankie and him have the same sire


----------



## Tihannah

I could watch her all day! I only WISH I could feel and understand what she feels in the saddle! Of course, I haven't ridden enough horses to feel much of anything! lol. It's only just recently that I've been able to feel when Tess loosens up in her back. The first pic reminds me the most of videos I see where horses are on the bit and in a good frame. My problem is really knowing that I have it when I'm in the saddle. I 2nd guess the both of us all the time. It's only when I go back and watch the videos that I can say, "Oh! That was a good moment!" Lol. Keeping my hands and reins even (saw that in a Jane Savoie video) also helped me alot yesterday, but I definitely need to get better about not locking up my elbows! Oh, and although I hate to admit it, I think putting her back in the baucher bit really helped with the consistency yesterday. In the beval, I could get her to soften and turn easy, but I could not get her to be consistently on the bit. In the video above, there are moments when I actually see foam dripping from her mouth. I feel like that was a good thing? Cause it's something that doesn't happen often with her? 

Thank you for always being a great source of tips and information Cassie! I just eat it up!


----------



## Horsef

Whaaaaat?? You've only been riding for 2 years? Is that correct?

And you were going on about how your elbows are a bit stiff, and your nose is pointing 20 degrees north? Or something

I've been riding for 4 years and you are MILES ahead of me. MILES. I'm not kidding. Well done, really. 

You should see my canter, it's hilarious - I look like a frog trying to balance on a very nervous, very slippery squirrel escaping from a barn cat. Collection and working from behind are not even on my radar - never mind "inconsistent", like you were complaining about yours. Again, well done. I'm amazed.


----------



## Tihannah

Horsef said:


> Whaaaaat?? You've only been riding for 2 years? Is that correct?
> 
> And you were going on about how your elbows are a bit stiff, and your nose is pointing 20 degrees north? Or something
> 
> I've been riding for 4 years and you are MILES ahead of me. MILES. I'm not kidding. Well done, really.
> 
> You should see my canter, it's hilarious - I look like a frog trying to balance on a very nervous, very slippery squirrel escaping from a barn cat. Collection and working from behind are not even on my radar - never mind "inconsistent", like you were complaining about yours. Again, well done. I'm amazed.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: That literally made me LOL. I find it hard to believe I could be miles ahead of anyone, but thank you. There are days when I'm at the barn looking at these tiny little 11 yr olds thinking, "Why the heck can't I post like that??"

On top of that, I'm 40! People tell me, "Well, its cause I been riding 20 years." And I'm thinking...do I even have 20 years left?? :smile:


----------



## Tazzie

YES! You DO have 20 years left :lol:

Honestly, you are WAY too hard on yourself. WAY too hard. You have come a LONG way since you began, and Tess is not an easy ride. Yet, you're doing well together! And you're having fun, right? Because that is the entire point of this!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> YES! You DO have 20 years left :lol:
> 
> Honestly, you are WAY too hard on yourself. WAY too hard. You have come a LONG way since you began, and Tess is not an easy ride. Yet, you're doing well together! And you're having fun, right? Because that is the entire point of this!


Hahaha, I need a recording of that playing in my ear when I ride! I have a barn friend who laughs at me, but always gives me kudos cause I RARELY blame the horse. "I SUCK!" is probably my most commonly used phrase!

Oh forgot to add, I got to watch John ride online in the US Dressage Finals this weekend. He rode 4 different horses and did an incredible Freestyle that had my palms sweating! Lol. It was exhilarating to watch someone I know and clinic with riding in it.


----------



## Horsef

Tihannah said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That literally made me LOL. I find it hard to believe I could be miles ahead of anyone, but thank you. There are days when I'm at the barn looking at these tiny little 11 yr olds thinking, "Why the heck can't I post like that??"
> 
> On top of that, I'm 40! People tell me, "Well, its cause I been riding 20 years." And I'm thinking...do I even have 20 years left?? :smile:


Oh, you should see this little 8 year old at my yard who zooms around a 90 cm course like it's nothing. And on a little hellion mini she's training herself because nobody else is small enough to ride him, too.

I'm also 40, I know what you mean about time seemingly running out 

And don't make me pull out my canter videos, they'd burn pixels off your screen, that's how much ahead of me you are. Well done  

I'll stop gushing now, it's embarrassing


----------



## PoptartShop

You look great! Still hard to believe it's only been like 2 years, you are great!


----------



## Tihannah

Nothing but good things to report tonight. Have had 2 good rides on Tess this week and I'm pretty sure we've graduated from the beval bit.  She seems to finally understand what I'm asking of her in the contact and following through. She's not near as heavy as she used to be and we had several good moments when she was light and still on the bit. She's become much more responsive to the leg and I'm not constantly asking for forward. 

I am also proud to report that I finally figured out how to ask for the canter with my seat and it felt amazing! Once I figured it out, it felt so easy I couldn't believe. For a year, I've felt like I was bear hugging her into the canter and then flopping like a chicken to keep her going. I've finally discovered my hips and seat and how much they really influence her. Oh, and using my seat and legs to balance her. I can finally see what I've been doing wrong for so long. I several first ask left lead canters tonight and it wasn't hard at all. At one point, I heard my trainer woo hoo at us from across the barn.

I was just kind of sitting there, bumping forward with my legs and trying to steer her with my reins. I simply didn't understand how I needed to use my seat and legs to help her find her balance in the turns. She would veer off course or go crooked and I would just try and straighten her with the reins. Now I'm keeping the reins light and straightening her with my seat and legs and am almost amazed at how easy it is! Lol.

The dressage arena is no longer our nemesis. We work in it at least 3 times a week and its good work. The highs and lows of this are so funny. One week I feel like we're totally lost and confused and the next I feel like we're totally getting it. I guess dressage is just funny like that eh?

My favorite stills from last weekend...


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww so happy for you!  It is definitely all about the seat.
You both look amazing!!! I think red is definitely her color too


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Awwww so happy for you!  It is definitely all about the seat.
> You both look amazing!!! I think red is definitely her color too


I agree. It really pops on her. But I wanna try like an electric blue on her next. Or even a navy blue. Her color gives me so many good options! lol. I wish we could do fun colors for the schooling shows at least!


----------



## Tazzie

I love the pictures! They are fabulous!

And Dressage is funny like that :lol: I always liken it to a dance. You go forward, and you go backward. Just all part of the fun :wink:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's great to hear! I'm so glad you've had what sounds like several ah-ha moments and discovery, a lot of the time it seems to be having an idea of things and eventually letting them fall into place where you finally "get it" and get what you've been hearing and then wonder how you didn't know that before :lol: it's just getting out there every day and figuring a little more out each and every day. It's constant and part of what makes dressage so fun and worth pursuing!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Glad to hear things are going well for you! And the pictures are beautiful, red does look good on a dark horse  You and Tessa are so great, I aspire to get myself and Navigator to a similar place and this journal is a big encouragement to me!


----------



## Tihannah

NavigatorsMom said:


> Glad to hear things are going well for you! And the pictures are beautiful, red does look good on a dark horse  You and Tessa are so great, I aspire to get myself and Navigator to a similar place and this journal is a big encouragement to me!


Awweee...I'm so glad! I just really enjoy having people to share it with! I always update my journal as I'm laying in bed at night. My guy totally doesn't get it. He's always like, "What are you typing??" And when I tell him I'm writing in my riding journal, he's like, "Why?? What are you typing about??"

If I tried to explain it to him, his eyes would just start glossing over and rolling in the back of his head! lol. For me, it's so invaluable to have people you can share these things with that understand the struggles, frustrations, and joy of accomplishments. I can't really say that I get that anywhere else. So thank all of you for coming along for the ride. I think we all need all the help and support we can get!


----------



## Tihannah

Got off work early yesterday and headed to the barn for our fitting. I was already apprehensive about the rep's pricing, but I've never had her saddle "officially" checked and wanted to make sure I wasn't causing any unnecessary pain. I've only had my trainer and our senior trainer check it when I got it, and both thought it was a really good fit. I also had 2 chiros out and both said she showed no signs of back soreness, but still...better safe than sorry right? In addition, after riding in my trainer's Custom Wolfgang Solo, I was in love and wanted to try something new to consider for future purchase.

Once I got there and got Tess out the pasture and got my saddle and tack out, it literally took the rep about 60 seconds to "evaluate my saddle". She said it was surprisingly a REALLY good fit. The only thing she noted was that it needed a bit more wither room and a little flocking upfront would fix that. I asked her about the back and my friend saying it didn't look level, but she disagreed and though it looked fine. She said it gave good shoulder room as well.

Before she flocked it, I tried two different Wolfgang Solos. These were both the new hybrid models. I was not a fan of the look. One had the long thigh/knee blocks and the other had the shorter ones. Apparently, the new model pushes the thigh blocks back further, so when I sat in the saddle, I was literally locked into place. I barely felt like I could move at all or like I was sort of compacted in. Didn't like it at all. The shorter blocks gave me more moving room, but didn't stop my leg from sliding forward at all. The saddle wasn't a great fit for Tess either and tilted down in the back. I admit I was a bit disappointed. The rep said she didn't have another for me to try, but was planning another trip down in January and would bring an Icon Flight. She said of the Custom Saddlery brands, the only ones that would work for a Friesian were a Wolfgang or Icon Flight.

So anyways, the total flocking process took a total of 15 min. She shoved a bit of wool in the panels in the front, and then as a second thought, added a little to the back as well. So, 60 seconds to evaluate and 15 min to reflock.
On the phone, she told me it was $75 trip fee and $100 flocking fee. So I brought exactly $175 in cash with me. When I went to pay her, she showed me the tally on her phone.
$75 trip fee
$99 Consultation fee
$100 Reflocking fee
Tax - I don't remember how much, but I don't think she realized that she didn't actually SELL me anything.
Total? $293!!!

I quickly informed her that she didn't mention the evaluation fee and that I only brought the exact amount in cash with me. She offered to let me put it on a card. I said Nope. So she told me don't worry about it. She would get it from the "rude" lady after me that gave her a hard time about the pricing over the phone and said she was canceling. I knew the rude lady. I laughed and agreed. She is actually a very wealthy retired doctor married to a doctor and she is often trying to get out of paying board, lessons, and clinics with my trainer/bo. The last time John was here, they showed up, did 3 days of rides and then went home without paying a cent. So I wasn't at all surprised that she was giving the saddle fitter a hard time and I was more than glad to let her absorb the evaluation fee. Lol. So yea, based on her shady behavior, and my refusal to pay it, I got a discounted saddle fit.

This morning I had a lesson with my trainer. It was my first time trying a ride in my saddle without my Thinline halfpad. I'd always been apprehensive about not using it because I'd never "officially" had the saddle checked. It sat on her perfectly and felt great in the ride.

However, the wind was CRAZY this morning! It was a beautiful, cool, sunny morning, but the wind was like 20mph and Tess was not handling it well. The sand blowing in the arena made her nervous. The big flap over the judges booth kept banging open and closed and even the rails around the arena were wobbling and bending against the wind. So despite our best efforts, we could never get her to fully relax. She must've spooked and jumped sideways at least 5 times and was way too tight in her back to get any real throughness. We worked on our balance and rhythm and even did a run through of Training 2 for the first time. It wasn't great, but my trainer argued that I had an incredible horse to be able to get through a lesson in those conditions. She said her horse would've tried to put her in the sand multiple times with rearing and bolting. Tess tried to listen, she really did, but it was just too much to get her to relax and focus.

My guy came out to video the lesson for me, but with the all the wind, sand, and spooks, he didn't get anything too good for sharing. Lol. The shot below is right before we headed into the arena area. Tess was already eyeing all the sand blowing around and uneasy. She spooked just moments later.


----------



## Tihannah

Haven't ridden since Sunday...is it only Tuesday?? Lol. I let Tess run out of her Previcox again. I wanted to see if she could hold up on the Pentosan alone. After my rides this weekend, I could see she defintiely still needs it. She was not as forward as she's been and I had to use way too much leg to keep her going. Not as bad as she was when she went off it before the Pentosan, but I think she's definitely better being on both, so I called the vet and he should be dropping more off today.

Sunday was not a GREAT ride, but we worked on a few things. It wasn't as windy as Saturday, but she was still acting spooky. The flap on the judges booth was closed and their were 2 chairs in front of it. She was being a nut every time we got near it as if the chairs were going to come to life and eat us. I'd finally had enough. We rode 20m circles in each direction until she gave and stopped pretending there was something scary there. We must've done at least 10 circles in each direction and I wouldn't let her stop until she did 3 repetitions where she wasn't being looky or trying to move sideways when we passed it, but I made sure to praise her when she did good. There was absolutely NO reason for her to act that way and I was determined to make her get over it.

We also worked on trying to get her to stretch. I just can't seem to connect the dots on this one to make it happen. When they stretch, you're supposed to keep the contact, but it feels impossible with Tess. When she starts reaching, I try to give her some rein. She'll then try to yank it loose from my hands and take too much and then pop up off the contact. OR she'll stretch into the contact and then once she has the rein she needs, she pops up. It's frustrating. I have a friend at the barn who is a much more advanced rider and does this work with her horses a lot. She's outta town until after Thanksgiving, but when she comes back, I'm gonna see if she can hop on Tess and get her to stretch and teach me how to do it correctly. 

We also worked on the Training Level 2 test. Part of the test is a stretchy trot that right now is NEVER gonna happen. Lol. But the rest of the test we can definitely do. Just needs some fine tuning. We didn't get too much canter work in because with Tess off the Previcox, its just not as easy to get from her. Anyway, can't wait to head to the barn tonight and get a decent ride in! 

Just some of my favorites from the weekend.


----------



## StephaniHren

Just wanted to agree with everyone else and say that you guys look really good, especially for only having two years of riding experience! (I'll be honest, Tess is super good looking and you guys look so fancy together that I feel a little underqualified/too daunted to offer advice, but that's never stopped me before, so... lol)



Tihannah said:


> We also worked on trying to get her to stretch. I just can't seem to connect the dots on this one to make it happen. When they stretch, you're supposed to keep the contact, but it feels impossible with Tess. When she starts reaching, I try to give her some rein. She'll then try to yank it loose from my hands and take too much and then pop up off the contact. OR she'll stretch into the contact and then once she has the rein she needs, she pops up.


It sounds like you need to add more leg. If she's taking that slight bit of extra rein and lifting her head instead of lowering and stretching it, she's not being driven into the bridle as much as she should be. It's counter intuitive, but the solution to a horse popping out of frame isn't to correct with the hands (which takes away the space they need to stretch), but to encourage more forward momentum while keeping your hands still. She'll probably try to speed up the first few times you put your leg on, so it's a balancing act of closing your hand to prevent her from blasting off and keeping your leg on to put her more forward and in the bridle.

Lots of half halts, lots of communication about what you expect (head _down_, not _up_) with your legs and a steady hand. And then it's all about consistency so that she learns what you want and how to respond the first time (instead of the twentieth time).

My two cents.


----------



## Tihannah

StephaniHren said:


> Just wanted to agree with everyone else and say that you guys look really good, especially for only having two years of riding experience! (I'll be honest, Tess is super good looking and you guys look so fancy together that I feel a little underqualified/too daunted to offer advice, but that's never stopped me before, so... lol)
> 
> 
> It sounds like you need to add more leg. If she's taking that slight bit of extra rein and lifting her head instead of lowering and stretching it, she's not being driven into the bridle as much as she should be. It's counter intuitive, but the solution to a horse popping out of frame isn't to correct with the hands (which takes away the space they need to stretch), but to encourage more forward momentum while keeping your hands still. She'll probably try to speed up the first few times you put your leg on, so it's a balancing act of closing your hand to prevent her from blasting off and keeping your leg on to put her more forward and in the bridle.
> 
> Lots of half halts, lots of communication about what you expect (head _down_, not _up_) with your legs and a steady hand. And then it's all about consistency so that she learns what you want and how to respond the first time (instead of the twentieth time).
> 
> My two cents.


Thta's very helpful! Thank you. I'm going to wait until she's back on the Previcox a few days to give it another whirl. Right now she is so hard to keep in front of the leg that I feel like I'm constantly asking. Right before I let her go off of it, she was doing brilliantly where I need hardly any leg to keep her going.

This whole journey with Previcox and Pentosan has really helped me better understand her though. I always felt it was more of a lazy mare attitude type thing, but now I can see that when she's not giving me her all, it's simply because she's not 100% and I'm sure that contributed to not being able to keep her there last weekend.

We are definitely not great at dressage, but I think we're a good team, and I appreciate input from EVERYONE, so thank you!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Be careful with saddle fitters, some are REALLY shady and unethical. Glad you refused to pay any more than she originally said, that's not cool and she shouldn't be making anyone else pay the difference if she didn't disclose it ahead of time.

I guess with all the wind you had some excellent opportunities to ride her through and make her brave through scary circumstances. Always an opportunity in less than desirable circumstances! 

Stretchy trot can be tricky on some horses, sometimes it helps to think of them reaching down and encourage them to reach forward and down. I tend to use laterals (leg yield in and out), steer the shoulders, it's in the outside rein connection. I want them to reach down into my hand which can be hard on a very up right horse because the reach and stretch is the tricky part. But I'd let her out slowly and not go any longer than you can feel her push into your hand, so gradually getting longer and no longer than you can feel her in your hand (feel the push or her meeting your hand before you lengthen) and keep encouraging her to meet it as you slowly let the reins longer. If she tries to rip the reins out, bring your elbows into your rib cage for a moment and tap her bottom to send her to the connection or leg her on so she can't rip you out and learns to follow the contact vs taking it and controlling her balance. 

It will be your organization that will keep her down, so half halts leg yield steps, shoulder fore, position, core organizational half halts and rhythm control. You'll likely need to be a little more proactive on Tess in the long and low. You may need to push her for more swing to encourage her to take the contact and it may be something you have to condition gradually, she doesn't have to reach to the buckle but just get the concept of reaching down.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Be careful with saddle fitters, some are REALLY shady and unethical. Glad you refused to pay any more than she originally said, that's not cool and she shouldn't be making anyone else pay the difference if she didn't disclose it ahead of time.
> 
> I guess with all the wind you had some excellent opportunities to ride her through and make her brave through scary circumstances. Always an opportunity in less than desirable circumstances!
> 
> Stretchy trot can be tricky on some horses, sometimes it helps to think of them reaching down and encourage them to reach forward and down. I tend to use laterals (leg yield in and out), steer the shoulders, it's in the outside rein connection. I want them to reach down into my hand which can be hard on a very up right horse because the reach and stretch is the tricky part. But I'd let her out slowly and not go any longer than you can feel her push into your hand, so gradually getting longer and no longer than you can feel her in your hand (feel the push or her meeting your hand before you lengthen) and keep encouraging her to meet it as you slowly let the reins longer. If she tries to rip the reins out, bring your elbows into your rib cage for a moment and tap her bottom to send her to the connection or leg her on so she can't rip you out and learns to follow the contact vs taking it and controlling her balance.
> 
> It will be your organization that will keep her down, so half halts leg yield steps, shoulder fore, position, core organizational half halts and rhythm control. You'll likely need to be a little more proactive on Tess in the long and low. You may need to push her for more swing to encourage her to take the contact and it may be something you have to condition gradually, she doesn't have to reach to the buckle but just get the concept of reaching down.


I think the hardest part for me in all this, and maybe time and experience will make it better, is that I'm really slow and uncoordinated with my aids. I feel like I'm always 2 steps behind in corrections and by the time I try to make them, I should be fixing something else! And you're right, the stretch is REALLY hard with a horse that likes to run around with her head in the air! We tried a little tonight, but with not much success.

She was more forward tonight, but also a little jumpy. The barn rats (our nickname for the sweet kids who are always at the barn)were having a sleepover at the barn and running around in the dark with flashlights and gathering branches and sticks for a bonfire. It was making Tess uneasy since she couldn't make out what they were. But as a result she was really forward in the trot and I needed very little leg to keep her going. I also discovered that the shorter my reins, the more forward she is, and easier to get working from behind. At one point, I even felt her lifting her back, which is not often. She is also MUCH easier on the aids when she is forward like this. I could actually leg yield her over and bend her really easily. I can't explain why, but it was fantastic. 

The vet didn't make it out today with the Previcox, so I'm hoping it will be tomorrow. I simply couldn't get good canter work out of her and didn't push it. The chiro is supposed to come out Friday, so hopefully that will help as well. Anyhow, fairly decent ride tonight and there is always tomorrow right?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think that's a fairly normal way to feel, feeling like a few steps behind. I think you're always working on your timing and developing tact and skill. I don't think that ever ends but I do think you're doing very well with Tess. I'm sure your trainer will have good suggestions for you and Tess to help you with getting the reach and stretch. 

Here's what videos I could find that seem actually helpful and productive. I don't love this video but it's better than most of the ones I'm seeing. I'd listen more than look. I think with the first video the rider has been trained to use a lot of backwards actions and brace against the horse and the clinician was trying to teach her in a positive way how to get the horse to look for the contact and work into it vs evade. A lot of people get really sensitive, personal and shut off when a clinician is too "on the attack" vs giving advice and showing them a different way to ride and approach and 2nd one is helpful too but I think the 1st one gives better advice.











But I'm really glad you had a good ride last night, even with all the barn rats running around. Sounds like an awesome time for them and it helped you too lol. Once you have the forward it gives you something to work with. Hopefully the previcox will help as well when it arrives!


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie! I watched these right before I headed to the barn tonight and we actually got some really good stretch work in! I figured out that trying to get her to stretch in a circle was simply too hard since she's so unbalanced and I struggle correcting her quick enough. So I kept mostly to the rails asking her to stretch and it didn't take long at all. We did some great stretchy trots on the long sides and it got better and better. And I think she began to enjoy it, because towards the end, she started asking for the stretch more and more and wasn't yanking or pulling at the reins.

I've found myself at another crossroads. I've determined that the Muscle Mass supplement I started her back on is definitely the cause for the hotness. One of the barn hands told me she almost ran them over this morning spooking at a mounting block when they were letting her out to pasture. They also said she took off at a gallop as soon as they released her - something she NEVER does. During our ride, she continually spooked at the judges booth and I had to go back to exhausting her to get her to ignore it. BUT... it was an incredibly forward ride where I needed very little leg to keep her going and she was REALLY pushing from behind. It felt amazing because she felt like one of those horses I watch during the clinics that can just go and go. It wasn't the constant trying to stop every other stride and I felt like she got a really good workout. It had to easily be one of our longest continuous sessions without a break in between. Break meaning normally, we walk every few minutes between trot or canter work. She was like a revved up engine who had no problem going until I said stop. We actually maintained a rhythm! Lol.

The negative is just how DIFFICULT it was to get her to pay attention and not spook every time we passed the judges booth. I simply can't figure out what it is that's causing her to act this way and no matter how many times we ride in there or how many times we pass the booth, she is always on high alert when we get near it and cannot relax until I get her tired. She completely ignores my aids until we move past it. I can't get a shoulder in or leg yield - nothing. Her head is high and eyes are glued to the booth as I struggle to get her past it. We will do several repetitions circling back around to it and by the 4th or 5th time she will start to relax, so we change reins and come back in the other direction and it will start all over again. We do repetitions in the new direction until she relaxes and then a lap around the arena AND its starts over again. :-? But the moment we move past it, she's fine and we're doing good again. And I've literally ridden in this arena almost everyday for the past 3-4 weeks!

I'm not giving up though. I love the energy coming out of her. I just need to get a better grip on channeling it. She's not even back on the Previcox yet either!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you made progress on it and I hope they were helpful but really glad you worked out setting yourselves up for success and finding what works. Rather than going straight into what you'll eventually need to be able to do, you set you both up for success and that's a lot more productive.

I'm really glad you had such a productive ride and actually had an engine and felt like you had a horse under you, that's really exciting!! And good for you so you can focus on other things than getting her forward. 

With the spooking I'll say it's something you have to develop a feel and sense for and it is really difficult to work through but giving a positive direction and keeping her attention on you helps a lot. Pay attention to where her ears are and that says what she's paying attention to, I also will sometimes be strong with my aids when riding a spooky horse whose looking and intending to spook, I'll do whatever to get their attention back on me. Whether we trot-halt a million times or leg yield steeply or do a sharp bend or exaggerated inside flexion around what is scary. Attention and focus is key but it's a really hard thing to work out and work through.


----------



## Tihannah

Was not a great ride yesterday. I could tell as soon as I fetched Tess from the pasture that she was not feeling as great as she has been. The vet still has not dropped off the Previcox, so I will have to give him a call in the morning again. It's been about 2 weeks since her last Pentosan shot. A friend at the barn told me she had her horses on it every 2 weeks as opposed to monthly and it seemed to work better that way, so I'm thinking of giving her another dose this afternoon when I go out.

She was very behind the leg yesterday and really hard to get going and KEEP going. My guy shot video and what I saw was exactly what I felt in the saddle. She was totally disconnected from front to back. It looked like her front and hind were almost separate moving parts. Just hollow, on the forehand, and giving me a false frame for the majority of the ride. When I asked for canter, she'd jump right onto the forehand and it was hard to bring her up and make her sit back without trying to stop. 

The other thing I picked up on is that even though it was a really cool morning, and we didn't get a lot of work in (barely any canter) she was panting at the end of the ride. We even hacked out a bit afterwards and did a few trot pole repetitions. So now I question whether or not I should put her back on the Red Cell as well. It's so frustrating not being able to find any consistency with her in regards to keeping her healthy. One week she is amazing and forward and seems to feel fantastic, and the next week she is back to being sluggish and hard to keep forward. I'm hoping this is just due to being off the Previcox too long, but I guess we will just have to see. :-?


----------



## KigerQueen

having a 31 year old, a 25 year old, a 20 year old with mystery issues and an accident prone 9 year old i feel you. the 31 year old is LAME if he misses 1 DAY of privacox. if he gets privacox and msm he is 110% and is ready to go around barrels and run after cows. i also give the 31 year old Red cell. I would Stick with the Privacox and Red Cell. 
my arab who is lame 80% of the time is SOUND (for the first time in almost 2 years) with daily privacox and MSM. 

i HIGHLY recommend getting MSM and giving it in conjunction with the Privacox and working on a med delivery/pickup plan with the vet so you dont run into this again.


----------



## Tihannah

Today was a better ride, but I took her outta the arena and out in a newly cleared pasture area. She was a bit looky, but much more forward. Still heavy in the hands though and trying to live on the forehand. I put her Red Cell smartpaks back into rotation, but I didn't give her another Pentosan injection. I decided to wait until the vet drops off her Previcox instead. I think the Pentosan is doing wonders for her joints, but the Previcox really knocks out the arthritis. I previously had her on a Senior supplement that was loaded with MSM, but it didn't do much for her at all.
Hopefully, the vet will make it out tomorrow.

This is just a short video from yesterday. Like I said, there wasn't much that looked good, but I liked this one because of the angle my guy got on it. He's really good at getting some neat shots for me.


----------



## Tihannah

I haven't been to the barn ALL week! Between work and car troubles and my oldest son getting in toruble at school, life has been crazy this week! I'm exhausted, but definitely going out tonight. Really, all I want to do is go home and get a good nights rest, but I know I'll feel better after I ride tonight.

So, as much as I hoped we were done with the beval, I realized on Sunday that it's just not going to work for Tess. When I put her back in the beval, the "spookiness" at the judges booth was almost non-existent. All it took was a half halt. When I half halt her in the baucher, its like she doesn't feel a thing, and I have absolutely NO leverage to bring her back to me when she decides she wants to get silly. HOWEVER...I'm determined to get her out of the beval, so I ordered the Neue Schule Verbinded from dressage extensions this morning. They have 2 week rental program where I can try it out before I buy to make sure it works, which I am so grateful for. I don't want to spend money on yet another bit that doesn't do a thing for her. They said it would ship out today on Priority Mail and I should get it in a few days.

I don't know what's going on with my vet, but I haven't heard from him at all! It's so not like him and he usually gets back to me pretty quickly through texts and I've asked the barn manager and she said he hasn't been out. I talked to him about the Previcox the Monday before Thanksgiving! I don't know what kinda ride we're gonna have tonight, but with 4 days off, hopefully Tess won't be sluggish and dull. :-(


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I really hope the neue schule verbinden helps, I know a few horses to use it and it seems to help them *fingers crossed* it works for you too! 

Also sorry to hear you've had such a crazy week, I guess you were due? But hopefully your vet will get back to you soon and helps Tess out!


----------



## Tihannah

Finally talked to the vet this morning. He's been out of town, but said he didn't forget about me and is dropping me off a double prescription as I type this so we won't run out for awhile. I'm SOOO happy to get her back on it. Rode last night and it simply was not great at all. I was struggling the whole time trying to get her round. She's really good with that neck and just giving a false frame, but I could feel that she simply wasn't there and I could only get a few strides of left lead canter out of her. Each time, she would jump into it and then fall back to trot, and I have to REALLY push her to get her back into canter. We'd get 4-5 strides and then she'd quit. Right lead canter we could at least get a full lap around the arena, but that's it. I think the Pentosan is really helping her joints and fluidity, but it doesn't help very much with the arthritis. I gave her another injection last night and our barn manager is starting her back on the Previcox today. I'm going to skip riding tonight and head out tomorrow. Hopefully, she will be feeling better by then.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope the vet gets in contact with you ASAP!  That's very frustrating.
Sorry that you haven't had such a smooth week, hopefully you have a better week this week. I know how crazy things can get! A good ride tonight will make everything better.  The best therapy. 

EDIT: Just saw your new post!
AHHH good!! Glad he got back to you. It should help her!


----------



## Tihannah

Had a "decent" ride this morning. Tess was started back on the Previcox yesterday, but I don't think she's back to 100% yet. We also only rode one day this week and haven't had a lesson in 2 weeks, so I felt like we were totally off today. We did get better canter work in, and there wasn't a struggle in the ask, but she was being a nut about the judges booth again. We'd be in a smooth, lovely canter, and then just as we were passing the judges booth, she'd speed up and cut sideways...every.single.time! Aaaarrrggghhh... It was making me so frustrated! I know its the red cell. I just know it. It makes her crazy. Even walking in from the pasture, she's being looky and snorting the entire way, just anticipating a monster coming at us from every angle. I'm going to have to do some research and see if I can find an alternative.

It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow and Monday so I likely won't get another ride in until Tuesday. But the neue schule verbindend bit should arrive Monday and I'm anxious to see how she goes in it. I've been reading a lot of reviews on it, and it sounds like what we need, so keep your fingers crossed for us. I'm also hoping that since she will have been back on the Previcox a few days, that by the time we ride again, she'll ready to go back to work.


----------



## Dehda01

What is your point in supplementing red cell? Was she anemic? Are you trying to use it for the vitamin and minerals? If she is getting a complete and balanced grain package in a decent amount it is redundant, and yes, makes many horses ridiculous. And often causes an iron overload.


----------



## Tihannah

She had bloodwork done and came back as anemic. I put her on it for a few month and then took her off. After a month or so, she started acting sluggish again.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

If you can find a supplement that still helps wit the anemia but doesn't make her nervous and silly would be preferable but if not it's an opportunity to learn how to ride through the spookiness and perkiness. How to get her attention on you and to figure out how to ride through those moments. So when you're at a show or take her somewhere you know how to get her attention. Hopefully your trainer will have some good suggestions or ideas. 

Also good luck with the new bit, I hope she likes it!


----------



## Tihannah

Well...the good news is that the bit was a total success! Tess was so light and responsive I couldn't believe it. She responded VERY well to half halts, probably even better than the beval bit! And when we trotted past the judges booth, it only took 2 quick half halts to bring her back to me. She responded so well that we didn't have to rinse and repeat like we usually have to 3-4 times.

The best part was there was absolutely NO leaning and no yanking. I can't even explain why this bit works the way it does. It's essentially a loose ring french link, but the shape of the bar somehow makes the aids more clear and deters her from leaning on my hands. She tried, only once, to yank at the reins, and the wall she hit caused a loud snort and she never tried it again. Even turning her on the outside rein was easier. I am simply thrilled!

I gave her time to get the feel of the bit, and then we worked on walk-trot transitions to get her responding better to my seat and legs. I was counting strides aloud after each transition - 5,4,3,2,1 then transition. Before I knew it, she was listening to me and transitioning before my aids. Lol. Such a smart mare. But she did well, so I gave her lots of praise.

The bad news is that she's a little off. Especially at the canter. I asked one of the barn girls to hop on so I could see her move, and I'm pretty sure her hip is locked again because its looks exactly the same as it did towards the beginning of the year when I had to get the chiro out. She never made it out last week cause she had the flu, but I'm going to call her again in the morning. Hopefully, she can make it out this weekend.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's great the bit worked out! YAY!  That's so awesome. A better bit can make all the difference. Makes your job much easier, too. Sure she got plenty of treats yesterday! Awwww!

Hmmm, I wonder why she's off? Hopefully the chiro can get her adjusted or whatever needs to be done to have her back to normal! I swear by the chiro myself, lol one adjustment can really do big things!


----------



## Tihannah

No clue. She hasn't been worked much in the past couple weeks because of work and weather. But we've also got a couple new rowdy mares in the pasture so I'm guessing it happened when she got caught up in one of there shenanigans. Talked to chiro this morning and she will be out next Thursday and vet is stopping by this morning to look her over. But we've seen this before and chiro worked it out last time, so I'm hoping we can get it worked out this time as well!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Really glad the bit worked and it is dressage legal so that's going to be awesome! But hopefully the chiropractor will help her hip if she's moving a bit off. Hopefully that will help make things better for her.


----------



## LoriF

Aaaarrrggghhh...


Tihannah said:


> It was making me so frustrated! I know its the red cell. I just know it. It makes her crazy. Even walking in from the pasture, she's being looky and snorting the entire way, just anticipating a monster coming at us from every angle. I'm going to have to do some research and see if I can find an alternative.


I haven't been coming over here often, and I hate to just pop in to make a negative comment but maybe it will help you and Tess.

I personally think that red cell should be removed from the market or at least be prescription. Too much iron is harmful and horses get plenty of iron in their forage. 

Here are some articles that might be worth looking into for you.

Resources - Blood Building; Feeding Iron to Horses, Dr. Eleanor Kellon - Uckele Health & Nutrition

Iron Overload in Horses | The Naturally Healthy Horse

Got Iron? | EasyCare

Usually horses are getting too much iron in their diet as it is and not enough copper and zinc. Iron also inhibits the absorption of zinc and I think copper too.


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd - you would be proud of me. I'm starting to really figure out how to use my body and seat better! I used to get frustrated because when we transitioned down from the trot, she would try to halt instead of walk. I finally figured out that it was because I was locking my elbows and body up in the downward. It suddenly dawned on me one day. So I tried it again, gave her the aids for downward and then kept my elbows elastic to move forward with her and no halt! Lol. Who woulda thunk it!

It was the same as when I figured out about halting with my core. She totally understands it now and will halt immediately. Now my focus is getting her sharper to the forward aids. We did the transitions last night because she was ignoring my aid for the trot. But once I made it clear, she was responding instantly. It was really nice.


----------



## Tihannah

LoriF said:


> Aaaarrrggghhh...
> 
> I haven't been coming over here often, and I hate to just pop in to make a negative comment but maybe it will help you and Tess.
> 
> I personally think that red cell should be removed from the market or at least be prescription. Too much iron is harmful and horses get plenty of iron in their forage.
> 
> Here are some articles that might be worth looking into for you.
> 
> Resources - Blood Building; Feeding Iron to Horses, Dr. Eleanor Kellon - Uckele Health & Nutrition
> 
> Iron Overload in Horses | The Naturally Healthy Horse
> 
> Got Iron? | EasyCare
> 
> Usually horses are getting too much iron in their diet as it is and not enough copper and zinc. Iron also inhibits the absorption of zinc and I think copper too.


I did remove it from her feed rotation that night. I decided to go with Smartpak's SmartEnergy, which is also supposed to help blood count, but without the Iron. Thank you for the links!


----------



## Tihannah

Good news! Chiro can come tomorrow morning instead! Woohoo!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's wonderful!! And yes, definitely! Upward and downward you stay elastic in your elbows. For the downward stop following in the hip and engage the core and lower back, for the upward, lift the chest and allow the hip to follow and not holding in the hand or braced in the elbows. Just following and half slowing the follow of the hip in canter by holding your core and lower back and half halting and release, then hold the core and lower back, half halt and release. Or in trot sitting a fraction longer and half halt-release (release and half halt can just be in the fingers) expect her to come back. It's cool when you discover new parts to add to the equation and it's always really subtle things that suddenly dawn on you like how did I not know this? Wow this makes such a big difference. It's neat because that's your whole riding career!


----------



## Tihannah

I always feel uncertain going into the canter because I used to have a habit of holding her back. Now I think in the ask, I'm giving too much and losing the contact, and then spend most of the canter (which isn't much) trying to get her back. It's tough trying to figure out the whole body coordination thing!

I'm SOOO glad you brought up the Neue Schule bits awhile back though. I think you posted a link or something about them? I was nervous about buying another expensive bit, but liked that Dressage Extensions allowed a 2 week trial. I am just giddy about how well she responded to it! I don't know if I've ever had her be that continuously light in a bit before.


----------



## KigerQueen

i have not had an issue with red cell. only thing that can put a topline on our older boy. but i only give like a cap full once a day. the gelding gets a cap full once every other day. but in AZ our forage is missing most things, iron included.


----------



## Dehda01

Red cell often causes serious iron imbalances in horses and just is not needed unless there are medical reasons for it. 

Protein, AA and fats are normally much better to help topline than anything that can be found in red cell. Topline must be fed. And a complete feed analysis would need to be completed to see what vitamins and minerals where missing to trey to see why it was helping, because it really doesn't have much to help unless he had a bleeding ulcer (or some other medical reason )that was causing anemia.


----------



## PoptartShop

Let us know how the chiro goes. Hopefully all it takes is a simple adjustment!:wink: Glad they could come out this morning!


----------



## Tihannah

Chiro was AMAZING as usual! It was her hip just as I suspected. She did the BioLight therapy on her first head to toe to help stimulate the tissues and relax the muscles. It also really helps to pinpoint the problem areas. She was very tight and stiff in her left pole (which I knew) and of course her right hip. Afterwards, she did the adjustments and you could just hear things popping left and right. Her hips were totally uneven before the adjustment and she was really sensitive to messing with the right side.

I went out and checked on her last night and gave her some bute and she was not moving well. Was really slow and sluggish and looked really uncomfortable. I brushed her down and when I got to that hip, I could see that even brushing that area bothered her. When I got to the barn this morning, I laced a bunch of carrots with the bute to make sure she would get all of it, and gave it to her before the chiro got started.

I'm SO mad at myself for not getting video, but the minute she was done, I could instantly tell she was feeling better. I took her out and walked her around and she was really moving and swinging and stepping under herself. When I went to release her to pasture, as soon as I took the halter off her, she started trotting, then bucked, and took off in a full gallop across the pasture! She could barely canter at all when I rode her the other night, and I've never seen her do a full buck. Usually, it's just kicking one leg back at most. Lol. It made me so happy to see her feeling so good. The chiro and I talked about it and due to her age and work regimen, we agreed that she may need to go on a more regular chiro schedule to keep her fit and moving well. 

I'm going to let her rest and recuperate and tomorrow night, I'll head out after work and see how she's feeling under saddle.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay yay YAY! :smile: So happy that she's feeling like herself again & all it took was the chiro to do her thing! 

Ah, I wish you did get it on video LOL that would've been so cute to see her frolicking off! Wish I felt THAT good after MY chiro! Tomorrow shall be a great ride for you guys, especially with that new bit PLUS her feeling better? Right on!


----------



## KigerQueen

the old horse in question is getting 20lbs of soaked alfalfa Bermuda pellets that are tested by the university of Kentucky for nutrition. what ever is missing is added so it is a complete feed and he gets a flake of soaked alfalfa. took him off the red cell for 2 weeks and he lost ALL his top line and his hips looked pathetic.

Before and After


----------



## Dehda01

How much of the complete feed is he getting? The problem/good thing with complete feeds is that they are meant to replace hay in a horses diet... so in order to get the horses the protein and vitamin/minerals they need you need to feed a significant amount of it in order to get them their daily requirements. If you don't feed it at that rate, you dilute the vitamins min package. 

Most complete feeds need to be fed at a ration of 1.5-2lbs per hundred lbs of horse as a complete diet, compared to 0.5lbs per hundredweight when fed in conjunction with hay. 

So much of the time when a horse starts gaining weight when you add a basic supplement such as red cell (which has no true weight gaining ability except perhaps helping him if her has a bleeding ulcer, or is very missing in a min package) is that you need to look at his protein, amino acids and fats requirements and total macros. 

Many seniors need more quality protein to increase their muscles than they did as a YOUNGER horse because they are no longer as efficient with their digestion.


----------



## KigerQueen

the pellets ARE the complete feed to 20+lbs along with the red cell and probiotics. To edit he also get privacox and msm because he is a dinosaur. 

Feeding Instructions: Lakin Lite Horse Pellets are formuated for mature horses. Feed at a rate of 1.5 to 2% of body weight per day depending on body condition and work intensity. For example, a 1000 lb horse would receive 20 lb of Lakin Lite Horse Pellets per day. It is recommended to divide the total daily intake (i.e. 20 lb) into a minimum of two (2) equal feedings (10 lb in the a.m. and 10 lb in the p.m.). In addition, all horses should have free choice salt and water.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Min)	11	%
Crude Fat (Min)	2	%
Crude Fiber (Max)	30	%
Ash (Max)	12	%
Calcium (Min)	0.7	%
Calcium (Max)	1.7	%
Phosphorus (Min)	0.18	%
Phosphorus (Max)	0.5	%
Copper (Min)	15	ppm
Selenium (Min)	0.2	ppm
Zinc (Min)	45	ppm
Vitamin A (Min)	300	IU/LB

Ingredients:
Alfalfa hay, bermuda hay, cane molasses, phosphoric acid (feed grade), zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite, potassium iodide, vitamin E supplement, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, choline chloride, vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, thiamin mononitrate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid and d-biotin.


Highest Quality – and Nutritionally Complete
Using of the latest technology, Lakin Milling Company, in partnership with KER Equine Research Incorporated, formulated four scientifically balanced high quality horse feed products. KER research is developed by specialists who are internationally recognized for their knowledge and research in equine nutrition and exercise physiology. Lakin’s horse pellets are nutritionally complete – there is no need for costly supplements except for therapeutic reasons.


----------



## KigerQueen

i cut the red cell and only the red cell out for 2 weeks and he dropped ALL his topline and just had a belly. started it back up with just a small cap full (less than 1oz) once a day and he picked it back up in 1 week. there may be better supplements out there but for $9 for a bottle that lasts me over a month i think its worth it. i know a few halter horse breeders who use it in their halter horses as well and no issues. it may not but weight on in itself but it helps so i will stick with it.


----------



## Dehda01

Lakin lite horse pellets is truly just a alfalfa/Bermuda mix with some vitamins/minerals. It isn't even considered a complete ration according to their website. It is made for mature horses not needing extra calories... not what I would be feeding a hard keeping senior horse. I might feed it to my obese easy keeping youngster. 

It has low protein, VERY LOW FAT and NO added AMINO ACIDS to speak of!!! He had no building blocks for muscle.


----------



## Tihannah

Just curious...what in the Red Cell supplement would cause her horse to hold weight? 

Red Cell Ingredient make up:

Guaranteed Analysis:
Ingredient	Per Serving	
Magnesium, min	20 mg	
Potassium, min	100 mg	
Sulfur, min	250 mg	
Copper, min	36 mg	
Selenium, min	0.65 mg	
Zinc, min	110 mg	
Iron, min	300 mg	
Cobalt, min	2 mg	
Manganese, min	39 mg	
Iodine, min	0.25 mg	
Vitamin A, min	25,000 IU	
Vitamin D-3, min	3,500 IU	
Vitamin E, min	35 IU	
Vitamin B-12, min	0.12 mg	
Thiamine, min	30 mg	
Riboflavin, min	25 mg	
Vitamin B-6, min	8 mg	
Menadione, min	2.5 mg	
Folic Acid, min	7 mg	
Biotin, min	0.02 mg	
Choline, min	200 mg	
d-Pantothenic Acid, min	48 mg	

Ingredients: Water, Ferric Sulfate, Ammonium Hydroxide, Citric Acid, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Sorbitol, Magnesium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-activated Animal Sterol irradiated (soruce of Vitamin D-3), Copper Sulfate, Xanthan Gum, Manganese Sulfate, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Saccharin Sodium, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Cobalt Sulfate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate complex, Sodium Benzoate (a preservative), Niacinamide, Sodium Bicarbonate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Kelp Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Artificial Cherry Flavoring, FD&C Red #40 and Potassium Sorbate (a preservative).


----------



## KigerQueen

senior is $20+ a bag that lasts me a week. and last time i checked their site it said it WAS a complete feed. also when i did have him on senior there was no difference. he looked the same as the before pics getting over the recamended amount of senior. all the other horses do well on lakin. my 20 year arab is about to get cut down to 13lbs of pellets a day because she is still FAT on 15. the 25 year old pony looks fantastic on just the pellets and so dose the hard keeper.
all my horses have shiny winter coats while people who give a butt load of supplements have horses with dull coats. If its note broke dont fix it is my motto and considering i have 4 horses 3 being seniors and 2 special needs and on meds i need to keep the cost LOW. 

point being just like shoes not all things are "evil" or "bad" if used right. i know plenty of people who use red cell and it works wonders. my friend who is a halter horse breeder uses it to help beef up her horses and odie (who had no weight or muscle when getting 5lbs of strategy healthy edge, 2 lbs or rice bran and 2 lbs of beat pulp PLUS 30lbs of pellets) is looking fantastic getting 1 oz every other day.

my vet is for me useing it as he LOVES how my horses are looking. and considering my old BO STARVED my 31 year old before i could move him (had to get over 200lbs on him) he has recovered wonderfully with red cell.


----------



## Dehda01

I balance animals diets for a living. Nothing in red cell can put weight on unless they are really unbalanced and missing vital mineral and vitamins or you are seeing things that aren't there. I am sorry. 

I just read through lakins website. It clearly said it wasn't. And that it was for easy keepers not needing ANY extra calories. That is not your horse.


----------



## Dehda01

"Lakin Lite horse pellets are designed for mature horses or those in light work. These horses need a steady supply of vitamins and minerals but do not require the extra calories found in many commercial feeds. Lakin Lite’s special formulation keeps mature horses in good condition and supports a healthy immune system."

It is really low protein, barely any fat.


----------



## Dehda01

Never mind.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad Tess felt so much better after her chiropractic appointment. But I can say I understand why she felt so much better, I've had an experience like that from chiropractic work. I felt really foggy headed, slow, lethargic and disconnected then after being adjusted I perked up and felt like my old self, I couldn't believe it but apparently my neck had been so out that it can cut off up to 40% blood supply. The change was remarkable so I can understand Tess's reaction. It's awesome when you've been uncomfortable or in pain for so long to suddenly feel right!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes to what KigerQueen says, each horse reacts to feed differently. You have to do what works.


----------



## Tihannah

MUCH better ride with Tess tonight! As soon as I got in the saddle, I could feel the difference. She was moving better and the swing was back, although I think she will continue to get better as the days progress.

We had much better trot work tonight and even did a little canter work. The right is still not as strong as it used to be, but I would imagine she's probably still a bit sore. The left lead canter was really impressive! She held it for a big lap around the jumping pasture and was uphill and moving really well. We even got a compliment on it from one of my eventer friends. We didn't do a lot of work because I didn't want to push her, but I could definitely tell she felt a lot better. 2 barn friends rode with us, so we mostly hacked around while chitchatting.

She was still really stiff on the left at the trot and I really struggled getting her to bend and soften at the poll in this direction. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow, but I think I will definitely get her on a monthly schedule with the chiro for a little while. It seems to help her a lot!


----------



## Tihannah

Rode Saturday morning. Although Tess was moving well, I really struggled keeping her on the bit and round. We had a few good moments, but not many. My guy came out to video for me and when I got home and watched it, it definitely wasn't good. Tess was hollow and above the bit for the majority of the ride. She has the tendency to fool me with that tricky neck, so the video is really helpful.

The last time John came, he really made me focus on keeping my reins short with her. He said that when she was in the right frame, to push my hands up and out to give her more release. She was a bit heavy, but he said that this would get better as she got stronger and used to carrying herself more. Well, after watching the video from yesterday, I realized that I had gradually gone back to giving her too much rein and she was using it to cheat.

So today we went back to square one. We really focused on transitions and pushing from behind. She really fought me a lot at first, trying to lean or yank the reins, but I held my ground and legged her forward whenever she tried. Eventually, she realized that she wasn't gonna win this one, and then we got some REALLY good work in. It wasn't easy, but she did really well. I didn't have my guy there today to video so I had to prop my phone up on a chair and crate, and unfortunately most of it is too far away to see anything good without zooming in.

The most telling part for me was that the amount of exercises and time ridden from yesterday and today was almost identical. But yesterday, she only had a little sweat under her saddlepad. Today she was drenched! Lol. It was probably the first time in a month that I've asked her to really be correct and round and maintain it, so I'm sure it was hard work for her. I've just got learn to be more consistent in our rides and not slack off or let her cheat. 

Oh! Almost forgot! I did get to ride a different horse today! Some guy that does Renaissance Festivals all the time, left 2 of his horses with us to be ridden while he is out of state for a month. My trainer asked me and another girl if we would put a ride in on them. Both were HUGE Percheron crosses named Duke and Sirus, and such well-mannered cutie pies! Apparently, he did jousting with them. I rode Duke, who was roughly 1500lbs and he was surprisingly forward! It was such a nice change of pace! I chickened out on cantering him though. Because of the jousting, my trainer said he would take off like a freight train and then come to a screeching halt. Lol. So I just stuck to walk/trot. She also said they were both trained to rear on cue. No thank you! Lol. It was nice getting to ride a forward horse though.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I think sometimes we learn the most from our rough rides vs our best. Our worst ones point out our errors and give us a great opportunity to improve. Glad the next ride was better and your guy was able to video your rough ride so you could see what was going on and how to make it better. I'm sure it made a difference! 

And good you pushed Tess through it and were able to get better work from her. I'm sure you were both tired following the ride. You learn a lot from all kinds of rides!!

Also glad you got to ride another horse, a renaissance horse sounds like an interesting ride.


----------



## PoptartShop

Keep up the good work with Tess! :smile: Glad the chiro helped her, and you could feel the difference under saddle. Yes yes yes!

& that's really cool! I go to Renaissance Festivals every year, they're a ton of fun & the horses are awesome. I'm jealous! That sounds awesome!


----------



## Tihannah

Oh, I forgot to add my latest dilemma...

So I mentioned awhile back that we have a SR trainer that comes to our barn usually once a month for lessons. She's older and retired now, but once competed up to PSG, and she's usually the judge at our schooling and mock shows. I admit it's been some time since I've done a lesson with her. She's very sweet and calm, almost the grandmotherly type, so I enjoy her. However...she teaches VERY differently than my current and trainer and John (whom I've worked with the most). 

For instance, John and my trainer both say, "You have to ride the horse you have." meaning there is no "one fits All" when it comes to horses. And as a noobie, it gets confusing when you are trying to do the right thing or ride the "correct" way. Because of how she is built, it's really hard to bring Tess together. Her body is really long and so she will just go completely using the front end and kind of leaving the hind end out there to tag along. If you give her an inch to slack off, she will take a mile.
So in the past several months, both John and my trainer have been teaching me to be more firm with her, as in, "This is the frame. I'm asking you to hold it."

Our Sr trainer is very different. She uses more of a coaxing method and never wants you to push the horse. She says that you should never have more than 6oz contact in the reins. When I have a lesson, she is always telling me to give more slack, to the point where I am feeling like I have almost no contact with my horse at all. And because I don't know how to ride Tess like this, we always end up going back to VERY basics. As in, she's holding the reins on one side and leading us around. I usually get really frustrated during our lessons, but for the most part they end well, I just don't feel like we accomplished a whole lot.

She is a very good trainer, but her background is mostly with TB's and warmbloods. Whereas John has spent a lot time training Friesians and knows what I'm dealing with and my trainer has ridden Tess several times, so she knows as well. It's just not the same. So anyways, the Sr trainer is coming tomorrow for lessons, and of course, my trainer asked if I was interested. I just told her that I wasn't sure if I'd have to work late or not, which is partially true. But honestly, I'm not sure I want to go that route anymore. I think what we've been doing with Tess has worked really well, and I'm like 99% sure if I go into a lesson with her, she's gonna tell me my reins are too short and that I need to give her some room. With Tess, this is room to cheat and evade. Lol.

So I guess I'm just wondering if I should stick with methods that seem to have been working for us or be more open to trying something different?


----------



## Tazzie

Personally, I wouldn't lesson with her. I would stick with the trainers who have you progressing, and not lesson with one you end up frustrated with.

And I'm TOTALLY for lessoning with other trainers.

I had a trainer that wanted me and Izzie practically on the buckle, walk-trot-canter. For reestablishing my faith in her, it helped. To actually progress with Dressage? Not a lot of help. Izzie naturally wants to toss herself on the forehand and run around. Have no contact, and no push from behind (there was none of that in these lessons), it got us NO WHERE. Except heaps of frustration and disappointment that I had paid for that.

So, I'd personally stick with just John and your trainer. They know Tess. They know horses like her. They are helping you get somewhere. If this was an instructor you hadn't ridden with, and didn't know how she taught, I'd probably suggest giving it a shot. But a trainer you know how they teach, and don't feel it's a good fit? Nope. I'd tell your current trainer you aren't interested from here on out.


----------



## StephaniHren

Tihannah said:


> So I guess I'm just wondering if I should stick with methods that seem to have been working for us or be more open to trying something different?


Stick with what's working for you. It sounds like John & your trainer are moving you in the direction you want to go, whereas this lady is just frustrating you (and, by extension, Tess). I'm very much of the school of thought that I'm not going to pay for something that I'm not enjoying or learning from.


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> Personally, I wouldn't lesson with her. I would stick with the trainers who have you progressing, and not lesson with one you end up frustrated with.
> 
> And I'm TOTALLY for lessoning with other trainers.
> 
> I had a trainer that wanted me and Izzie practically on the buckle, walk-trot-canter. For reestablishing my faith in her, it helped. To actually progress with Dressage? Not a lot of help. Izzie naturally wants to toss herself on the forehand and run around. Have no contact, and no push from behind (there was none of that in these lessons), it got us NO WHERE. Except heaps of frustration and disappointment that I had paid for that.
> 
> So, I'd personally stick with just John and your trainer. They know Tess. They know horses like her. They are helping you get somewhere. If this was an instructor you hadn't ridden with, and didn't know how she taught, I'd probably suggest giving it a shot. But a trainer you know how they teach, and don't feel it's a good fit? Nope. I'd tell your current trainer you aren't interested from here on out.


And that's exactly how I feel and what would happen. I'd spend 45 minutes riding Tess hollowed out with her head in the air like a giraffe, and this trainer would say, "It's okay...just give her time. Give her some room." Lol. I think that her history of working with TB's - she owns about 22 of them! Lol - is why she teaches this way. A lot of them need that light contact and coaxing onto the bit. Tess is a fighter and evader and if she can get out of it, she will! The last time I did a lesson with her, I told her that everyone always tells me to shorten my reins and she was like, "WHO told you that??" Her method may work, but I honestly think it would take 3 times the amount of time to get Tess where she needed to be using it!

I will try and talk to my trainer some time and explain my reasoning for opting out. She will understand.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It's kinda hard for me to get a clear pictures of what's going on between the different training approaches.

I'll say I find with horse's like Tess, having a loose-flack rein and sending them forward tend to make them tense, tight and on the forehand or really hollow. Majority of warmbloods and thoroughbreds ride better being ridden forward and to the contact, where as say a Dev or a Tess I see being the type that the more forward you send them into a loose/non existent contact the more unbalanced and disorderly they become. Vs if you ask them to be a bit up and together and then encourage them to follow the contact down that's much more successful. I agree. I think her background with thoroughbreds is why she teaches like she does. I also question how through and actually together her horses were when they developed. It's not that you have a strong contact but you have a contact and it isn't loose or flack, you're always riding to the bit and not behind it but you still have a contact that they can work into, not an empty void expecting them to find it. If that makes sense. 

Personally I wouldn't train with the senior trainer, especially since her methods to me don't work well on a horse like Tess and just create more issues. With a horse like Tess or Dev starting on the long rein just results in a hollow, unbalanced horse who gets more confused, tense and tight vs light, relaxed and confident. Loose isnt better or more effective. That's part of why I'm not a big fan of classical training, I find it's too narrow minded and sticks too close to a one size fits all program vs understand horses have different personalities, conformation, and needs to get the best from them and so they understand. I kinda hate the labels and just appreciate good riding and good horsemanship. I also find a lot of the "traditional" methods make horses tight and disengaged in their back. 

For example watch Dr Rainer Klimke training video. Even on these horses, I don't think the methods work. The horses arent over their back, they arent using their trapezius muscle hardly at all, braced lower neck, not balanced through the turns at all. 






vs Carl Hester


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd - I wish I could LOVE this post, because you explained it so much better than I could!



> I'll say I find with horse's like Tess, having a loose-flack rein and sending them forward tend to make them tense, tight and on the forehand or really hollow. Majority of warmbloods and thoroughbreds ride better being ridden forward and to the contact, *where as say a Dev or a Tess I see being the type that the more forward you send them into a loose/non existent contact the more unbalanced and disorderly they become*.


This is EXACTLY what happens and why I become so frustrated during the lessons! Whereas the few times I've been able to get her REALLY through and working from behind, I can actually feel her back loosen and then she goes into a zone where she's not trying to stop every few strides. I think the most telling for me was in the Perch Cross I rode yesterday. He HATED any contact whatsoever - had never really been trained in anything dressage. BUT...he moved very well off the leg. I could literally leave the reins hang and guide him off my seat and legs alone. With Tess, this is virtually impossible. The minute I give her a loose rein, she will try to mosey her way back to the barn! Lol. She is also far too unbalanced for a slack rein. Every stride I have to work to keep her between the aids.

But while I have you here... this is a Friesian stallion for sale trained in dressage. He is a favorite of mine - 5 or 6 yrs old. I'm curious as to what you see in his training (good or bad). I inquired about him awhile back out of curiosity. The asking price is unreal, but maybe there's something there I don't see. But...he seems to be one of the better trained dressage friesians I've come across. You may have to fast forward a bit to get to the actual riding...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

17hh yum!


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> 17hh yum!


Lol, right? I wuv him! Sigh...only in my wildest dreams...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

He's very very nice


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I can imagine. I would train with her if it sends that conflicting of messages between you and Tess. There is not a one size fits all methods that works for EVERY horse, every horse is different.

I think he's a very nice horse and ok trained. She does some things I don't really get why she's doing it but I'm guessing it's to show how ridable and good he is because some of it, I keep thinking if you did that on some of the horses I ride you'd get bucked off (tapping every stride in the laterals), flinging the reins around. Im pretty sure Frankie would take off and if it was Dante Id have been thrown into a wall with some of the riding, particularly in how she uses her seat and position. So I think that speaks a lot about his temperament.

I think that might be part of why he doesn't really flex well and the laterals are stuck (doesn't give in the rib cage and come around). It looks like shoulder in and haunches out. She uses too much mouth aids and conflicting seat aids in the movements which I'm guessing is part of why she's using the whip to create the laterals vs training a correct reaction. A part of it could be the saddle doesnt really fit him either (see the saddle jumping up in the back) and it puts her in a bad position behind the motion and on her pockets, thigh too far in front so she's almost always riding behind the motion and sometimes braced against him. I don't like how the laterals are being developed, to me that shows holes in his foundation. Contradictory body positioning in the laterals. Leg yield she's exaggerating a lot by leaning the opposite way she should be. The laterals are just not ridden well, he looks like broken parts or like his body is being micromanaged and parts are being ridden vs his whole body. She's a good rider, just not what I'd emulate. 

Dropping the reins into the transition is a big no-no, that's like hey here's your balance and look I'm dropping you on your face. All that arm flailing and rein throwing sends a very contradictory message to the horse where he doesn't have a true place to work into and then aids stop meaning something. This is a VERY nice, VERY good horse, he's really high quality, you can get away with riding errors and it's not obvious and looks like he has a great temperament. I really like this horse. He looks really super.


----------



## Tihannah

Wow, I never would've seen all that! Lol. But these are things that I try to look for when I watch videos of these high priced horses. Some horses I can easily pinpoint things. Others not so much. When the time comes again, and if I can ever afford a really nice horse, I want to be able to see these type things and KNOW what I'm getting. Not the case at all with Tess, lol, but I love her.


----------



## PoptartShop

I second @Tazzie.
While I am definitely open to trying new trainers as well, & it's definitely good you got to experience that, I'd also stick to what's best for you & Tessa- your current trainer.  You can always switch later on, but right now I think you guys are doing so good, why change it up!


----------



## Dehda01

The rider is showing the movement for third level test 2, releasing the reins in canter to show self carriage. 

He is a 5 yr old growthy friesian stallion. He still has two years + to mature. He isn't without faults, but he is a nice horse. I would like to see him engaging his hocks better in his trot. Sometimes that can be the fact that he is a young stallion who need to learn how to manage testicles, but much of that is being a driving bred horse.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

A lot of dressage is in the details. Lots of paying attention and learning what to pay attention to and how to see the "smoke and mirrors" effect. Constantly learning, experiencing, seeing and developing. I'm very thankful to my trainers and the clinicians for what they've taught me, as well as an FEI 4* judge who taught me quite a bit about scoring and what to look for in movements.

I know we talked about I don't like how this horse is being developed but I wanted to explain why and what I'm seeing, so you can see. He's very flashy and a very nice, big moving horse.

His mechanics from training and technique in the trot are not well developed. If you watch the laterals he has some big holes in his training (shoulder in/haunches out and never bending through the rib cage). It's really obvious at 3:19 the rider's body position is wrong and you can see her trying to pull his head and shoulders in while letting his haunches fall out showing he's not actually bending through his rib cage and her positioning is wrong (part of why his haunches fall out, his head wags and he doesn't actually come around the rib cage). It's not coming from position or training. 

He also doesn't take weight behind or actually sit or have an established seat/core half halt (also why he loses his balance and alignment), at 5 it doesn't have to be perfect but the idea of a correct half halt response should be introduced and established (hocks not well engaged, huge movement with poor technique) you can also see it in his neck and head wagging in the laterals that she's trying to finness the bridle vs actually teaching a correct core/seat half halt response and position response in laterals. You can also see it in the backwards actions of her body and bracing down and back when she takes the reins back after throwing the reins around and around 330-333. It means she's micromanaging/manufacturing movement vs training the movement, it's manipulation of parts. I feel more confident saying that after watching more videos of her riding and on her finished horses. She manufactures movement vs training it. The rider heavily relies on the whip vs using correct positioning, using whip that much shows incorrect use of position and aids. The whip has lost meaning. He doesn't have an established core seat half halt, which you see because he doesn't really sit back and engage his hocks or half halt and her bracing in her body down and back. The leg yield with excessive spur, whip and positioning in the wrong direction also shows he isn't trained to correctly respond to leg or position. It's rigid and mechanical.

To me training is important because it's how the horse develops. Good/correct basics and mechanics make the difference between Charlotte Dujardin and Valegro and Anky and Salinero. When riding youngsters and green horses, it isn't all showing big movement and how fancy they can be, a lot of it is coming back to training good basic mechanics which may not appear as fancy but makes a HUGE difference in the horse's education and use of their body. If a horse is a huge mover, training them to come back, slow down and improve their mechanics and rhythm and strengthen their hind end so eventually when theyre stronger they can show that big flashy movement and stay up without downturning onto the forehand and have good mechanics and rhythm. It's a balance and a dance, come back to me now, then Ill let you go so you keep rhythm and swing, come back to me, don't lose rhythm or swing but come back. Going too big and too quick often looks flashier but it doesn't set the horse up to develop well, just shows the quality of gaits.

I'll say even in Germany watching riders ride 3-4yr olds I never saw them use a whip like that to create the laterals. They just positioned and allowed.


----------



## Tihannah

Had a really good ride on Tess last night. Temps were in the low 60s, and although there was supposed to be ZERO chance of rain, it started drizzling on my way over. We started in the covered arena, but I mentioned before, the footing in there is just terrible. The sand is way to deep and makes it hard on the horses to maintain a gait a or rhythm. It wasn't so much raining as it was sorta misting so we headed out to work in the dressage arena instead.

With the help of @DanteDressageNerd we were able to work through some issues with the new bit and I think we bridged our communication gap with it. Tess still has her moments passing the judges booth, but nowhere near as bad as when she's on the Red Cell. For the most part, she really worked hard to give me what I asked. We did struggle with some lateral work on the left lead. It's SOOO hard to get her to loosen and bend on that side. Shoulder-ins feel near impossible, while they are quite easy on the right side. She did try her best, however, so i gave her lots of praise. She responds much better to praise than corrections, so I've started trying to incorporate them more in our ride. When I give her a quick pat and a "good girl!", she seems to make a mental note and marks the spot I give it so that when we do it again, she is consistent. I love this about her!

Today, one of our visiting trainers (she's taken over a few of our beginner students for my trainer) is giving Tess a full body clip. Our winters are terribly inconsistent. We get a few days of below 40 temps and then it will go right back up into the mid 60's. So Tess will grow a big fuzzy coat, and then get easily oevrheated once the temps go back up. Last year I clipped her myself and it was a disaster to say the least! lol. She looked awful. This woman has clipped a few of my trainer's horses and they looked fantastic, so I asked her to do Tess. This will be the first time she's ever been clipped by someone that knows what they're doing, lol, so I can't wait to see her tonight after work and see how it turned out! I will post pics of my flashy new ride when I get home!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad you and Tess are getting along so well and coming together in figuring out what works and what doesnt. It always seems a lot of riding and horsemanship is trial and error, picking up tools you learn with previous horses or trainers and seeing what applies or doesn't. And if it doesn't, tools for a rainy day and if it does, it may help with every horse you ride or just that horse. Kind of a fun aspect of riding and the dressage adventure.

Also glad to hear Tess is getting a professional body clip. It will be interesting to see how it turns out. Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Tihannah

Tess didn't get clipped today. :-( The trainer who was supposed to clip her has also been backing a 5 yr old Arab that was purchased by someone at the barn with ZERO horse knowledge a year ago. She rode her own horse yesterday and forgot to take off her spurs before riding the Arab and he put her in the dirt, so she was too sore to come out today. We rescheduled for Saturday, which won't be bad since I will be there to witness and help out if needed.

We did have another good ride tonight. Actually got some decent bending on left lead and some good trot work where she was actually holding the rhythm and I didn't have to work hard to keep her going.

We did take a step back in the stretching though. My queen of evasion is now using the stretch to trying and yank the reins from me! I tried my best, but she refused to give me an honest stretch - just reaching down to get me to give her rein and then popping right back up, so I gave up on it for tonight. I won't go out tomorrow, so we'll try to work on it again Saturday. Always something to work on, right?


----------



## PoptartShop

That's great! I'm glad you had a good ride on her. :smile: Rides like that are the best, when you can really connect with one another. You guys are awesome.
I can't wait to see how her professional clipping turns out.  That's so cool! & yes, there's ALWAYS something to work on.


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd - 

Just wanted to come back to something since I just re-watched that Carl Hester video you posted. I've watched it before, but it was a few months back, but he said something that was really helpful in my ride with Tess last night - 

Sensitive or Hot horses, you need to keep leg ON and lazy horses you need to keep leg OFF.

Well, you already know that Tess has almost trained me to ask, ask, ask almost every stride. So last night, I took those words with me, and really focused on NOT keeping my legs on. Instead, I waited for her to slow and then gave a sharp bump, and immediately took my legs off. But I made the bump really mean it, and it wasn't long at the trot before I only needed to add leg when I was asking for more bend. I can't explain why, but she is so much more easier to bend when she really forward and moving. So my goal is to become consistent with this and not get wrapped up in her "don't feel like it today". Again, when she did good and I praised her, it was like a magic button and she continued to really TRY and give me what I asked. I'm excited to keep building on this. I feel like we are learning so much from each other!


----------



## KigerQueen

that is something _I_ will take to heart. Odie is lazy most the time and i kill myself keeping leg ON. Rocket gets a bit... Well the old man has some GO so i will try to keep leg on him. hopefully it dose not end in a speed event LOL!

LOVE this thred! love hearing about Tess and your progress with her AND im learning ALOT about dressage!


----------



## Tihannah

KigerQueen said:


> that is something _I_ will take to heart. Odie is lazy most the time and i kill myself keeping leg ON. Rocket gets a bit... Well the old man has some GO so i will try to keep leg on him. hopefully it dose not end in a speed event LOL!
> 
> LOVE this thred! love hearing about Tess and your progress with her AND im learning ALOT about dressage!


Some days its SOOO hard and I get really discouraged, but then we have our good moments and I'm like "Hey! Look at us!" lol. 

I'm so glad you like sharing the journey with us! Some days I feel like my journal is so back and forth on the good and bad or repetitive of the same issues, but there's SO much to learn! I'm totally obsessed with Dressage though. I still find the mechanics of it so fascinating and am in awe of people that can do it and do it well.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Another thing you can think about with Carl Hester's hot horses need to be ridden with legs on and lazy horses with legs off is. When you're training a horse to be responsive, think of a light aid and then reinforce the expectation with the whip (whip is a motivator and reinforcer, not punishment) and get a reaction then lots of praise for a good reaction. 

But I'm really glad it's all helping you and Tess out so much!! That's really awesome!! Carl and Charlotte both say a lot of good key points in their videos where they describe their riding and system. I think a good system is more important than "technique." Consistency, repetition and reward. So glad you guys are growing!!

It really is a challenging journey. Always something more to learn, you're never done. Every mountain you climb, there seems to be another behind it and you keep ascending. It's easy to get addicted to


----------



## Tihannah

Only got one ride in this weekend on Saturday and it wasn't great. It was unusually warm (low 70s), but cloudy and windy, and the barn was having a Pony Club rally so there were tons of kids running around. I can always tell once I get Tess tacked up and stretching, whether or not she's gonna give me a good ride, and I could tell right away she wasn't. Once we got in the saddle, she was slow and sluggish and not bending well at all. On left lead, it was a real struggle to get her to follow my aids at all.

Because of the pony clubbers, we had to wait to use the dressage arena, and tried doing some work in the open pasture. She just wasn't with me. The odd thing was that as soon as they finished, we went into the arena, and it was like a lightbulb turned on and she said, "Oh, okay, now its time to work." lol. Admittedly, I've been working her a lot in there lately so I guess that's how she associates it now. Anyhow, it did get better once we got in the arena, but I could still tell she wasn't fully herself. My guy was with me and I said to him, "She feels like she hasn't been getting her Previcox." She really didn't want to push from behind and in canter, she was almost entirely throwing her weight on the forehand. I was repeatedly having to lift her up.

Because of this, we kept the ride short, and when we got back to the feed room, I went in to count her pills. They're supposed to be given with her AM feed and she has no issues taking them. So I poured them all out and counted them...and I was right. She had about 6 more pills than she should have if they were given daily since the vet dropped them off. :-/ She has a big Smartpak container labeled for her AM supplements and her pill bottle is labeled and sits right to the side of it, but apparently, someone has been overlooking it. So I gave her a pill right then and there with a piece of carrot, and then made another sign on the front of her container reminding them to also make sure she gets her pill with a BIG arrow pointing towards the bottle. Hopefully, we can get her back on track consistently!

Sunday I didn't get to ride. Temps dropped down to the 30s and it was windy and raining all day. Today is more of the same, so I won't get out either. This is brutally cold weather for us down here, lol, so my trainer sent out a mass text this morning asking if everyone wanted their horses to go out blanketed today. Everyone's so worried about the horses and people were texting me last night asking if I was going out to check on Tess. Unfortunately, I live 40 minutes away, and I wasn't getting on the road in windy, freezing, rainy weather in the dark to check on her. I knew my trainer would be there to make sure everyone was warm and tucked in for the night.

Hopefully, tomorrow will be a little better and I can get out to see how she's doing.


----------



## Dehda01

Maybe put a BIG sign on her SmartPak box reminding people to grab her RX.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Maybe put a BIG sign on her SmartPak box reminding people to grab her RX.


That's what I did.  Taped a big sign saying "Please make sure to give Previcox with AM feed too! ------>" pointing to the pill bottle. Hopefully, they won't forget anymore.


----------



## Dehda01

Good. That is why I do not board anymore. I am too much of a control freak.


----------



## Tihannah

A video from our ride on Saturday. Unfortunately, I picked another song that Youtube booted, so I had to upload to Vimeo, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to embed a video from there! Again, Tess and I were struggling that day, it was windy, and the Pony Clubbers were everywhere! Lol. Not a great ride, but I figured it didn't hurt to add to my video journal. 
Oh shoot! It embedded!! Lol. Yayyy!


https://vimeo.com/196364754


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Im honestly really impressed by how far you've come with Tess in such a short period of time. You should be really proud of each other, it's not easy taking an older, green mare and getting her going and completely changing her way of going while you're learning yourself. Major kudos. I'm really happy you have each other


----------



## Tihannah

@DanteDressageNerd 

Thanks Cassie! It means a lot because we kinda started this journey with you and you have been around since the very beginning! You've been a tremendous help along the way and helped me to learn and understand so much! I'm sure I've asked you the same things over and over during the past year, but you've always been very gracious about trying to explain or clarify things for me.

Not only that, but you've shared so much of your own journey with Dante and now Frankie and your videos are just more to add to my learning library! So THANK YOU!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome Tina! Thank you for letting me be apart of it. I've really enjoyed reading you and Tess's adventures this past year. I'm so excited to see what next year will bring for your guys! 

And I'm glad I could help and have been able to help you along the way. I enjoy helping where I can and seeing people learn and succeed. 

But you're welcome and thank you, that was really thoughtful and sweet. I feel something like the Grinch when his heart grew 3 sizes :lol: I'm really happy for you and for Tess


----------



## Tihannah

You know what's a really good feeling?? When you KNOW your horse!  I was totally right on Saturday. Tess wasn't getting her Previcox. And I didn't have to speak to anyone about it to know. SHE told me. The sign obviously made a difference and put some people on notice because when I got to the barn tonight, my horse was definitely feeling better and back on her meds!

We had a really good ride and she was a willing partner. She's such a smart girl. When we ride at night, I usually have to turn on the arena lights if no one else is riding. I mount her at the barn and then we ride over to the light switches which are on the other side of the open pasture. She knows the routine and as soon as I mount, she heads that way. The light switches are under a covered bench seating area and she walks right under it and lines me up right next to the switches so I can reach over and turn them on, then we head over to the dressage arena. When we're done with our ride, same deal, she heads straight to the lights so I can turn them off, and then we walk in the dark, under the stars back to the barn. I love her for this. 

I took my time with her tonight and we spent a good deal of time at the walk working on bending on left lead and 20m circles. Believe it or not, I actually got a shoulder in on left lead at the walk! I gave her lots of praise and she seemed pretty proud of herself. Lol. We tried it at the trot as well, but it was a no go. My poor girl is just as uncoordinated as me on the left, so we will keep working on it.

I really put a lot of focus on our left lead work, 20m circles, and serpentines. It took A LOT of repetitions in our 20m circle, but at some point, it finally clicked and she really pushed herself to bend around my leg. I didn't have to work hard to keep her going, so it made it easier to focus on myself and what I was doing to bend her, but keep her straight, if that makes sense. I really think I got through to her tonight on what I was asking because she started to really respond to my aids asking for the bend and when she did good, I praised and patted her. Previously, whenever I gave her a "good girl", she took it as a signal to stop or slow down. No more. Now when I tell her "good girl", she is associating it to the action and giving me more and better. It makes me so proud! 

After our ride, I spoiled her with carrots and apples and she could not have been happier. I put her blanket on and got her ready for bed and she gave me this adorable pic.

P.S. She's all fuzzy still because she never got clipped. I forgot to mention that the trainer texted me Saturday morning and said she had to drive to Arkansas over night because her father was having emergency heart surgery. It'll likely be after xmas sometime before she'll get clipped and temps are supposed to be in the 70s this weekend. Hopefully, she won't get too overheated.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay I'm glad you had a great ride again. It's amazing when you both 'get' and 'know' each other, isn't it? So rewarding. Awwwww spoiled girl! She's so cute! Fuzzy-wuzzy. Love the Tough1 blankets, they're the best!
Well when she does get clipped...PICTURES OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

She is so adorable in her pictures! And such a smart pony!

I, like Cassie, am thrilled to be able to follow your journey! It's just such a real journal that I adore it! You're totally honest with where you are at, and willingly share the downs as well as the ups. You've come SO far with her that it is just amazing! I'm so proud of you guys!!

And your ride sounds fabulous! Like she's figuring it out! She'll get the shoulder in at the trot soon I'm sure  you both are in this together!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> She is so adorable in her pictures! And such a smart pony!
> 
> I, like Cassie, am thrilled to be able to follow your journey! It's just such a real journal that I adore it! You're totally honest with where you are at, and willingly share the downs as well as the ups. You've come SO far with her that it is just amazing! I'm so proud of you guys!!
> 
> And your ride sounds fabulous! Like she's figuring it out! She'll get the shoulder in at the trot soon I'm sure  you both are in this together!


Awww (sob!)...Thanks Katie, but you already know that you and Izzie are one of my inspirations! I couldn't even imagine developing a horse from the ground up! Especially a fire breathing dragon! Lol. I enjoy being able to learn from you guys and watch your videos with your own horses. When I watched your video riding Izzie for the first time after her treatment, I was grinning from ear to ear because I could FEEL your excitement at the way she was going and she looked incredible!

Its amazing to see things finally starting to click with Tess. I imagine its been just as hard for her trying to learn from a rider who is learning themself. I swear when I first got her, I felt like she was always thinking, "You're doing it wrong, Mom! I'm supposed to run around counter bent like this with my nose in the sky!" lol. Oh! And I forgot to mention what happened at the canter last night!!

We started on right lead and she didn't even hesitate when I asked for the canter, just jumped right into it. I was giddy. Then I took her into a 20m circle and as we approached the top of the circle I went to leg her on because she will usually try to break gait. Instead of breaking gate, she REALLY lifted her back and I felt her belly just disappear. It felt like a could wrap my lower legs completely underneath her and we were almost floating. I was SO confused because I didn't understand what was happening!! Lol. She was cantering and I was trying to look down to see where her belly went! I literally said, "What's happening??" LOL. The canter felt so weird because it was so light and easy. So I brought her back to trot and then tried it again and she did it again and that's when I figured it out. Lol. I'm such a NOOB, but it's okay. I love it!


----------



## Tazzie

You are too sweet! But honestly, and I know Cassie would agree with this, developing a horse from the ground up is A LOT easier than taking a horse and needing to retrain them. You've done a WONDERFUL job getting Tess to understand what you're asking her to do, and having her do it. She seems happier and more confident in you as a rider as you have helped her to understand the job at hand. I'm glad you can find inspiration from our videos though, and I'm pretty sure everyone in that barn could feel my excitement :lol:

That canter sounds SUPERB! And you aren't a noob, trust me! We ALL have those moments where we go "whoa!" I had that with Izzie, and I've ridden for a long while. Trainers all seemed happy and satisfied with how Izzie was working, and she felt great. Then one she REALLY lifted in her back and about tossed me out of the saddle. Not a naughty lift, a really working over it lift. There were exclamations of "wow" there LOL

I'm just so glad it's all coming together! Regardless of how far you want to go, I know it'll be amazing to watch


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad the canter has made such a big turn around, sometimes for whatever reason it seems all the small pieces we've been piecing together for so long finally come together and we go ah-ha! How did I not know this before? Wow!

I think a lot of people have enjoyed reading this journal. I think watching the development, devotion and eagerness to learn keeps people reading. And your honesty and authentic feeling to the journal. As Katie said, it's very real read and I really think how grounded you are with yourself and how hard you work to figure it out the right way without letting ego get involved is part of why you've progressed so quickly. That and your eagerness to learn and adapt and try things, as well as having good trainers in your life.

And I agree with Katie 100% it is a lot easier to start a horse from scratch then to re-train one whose been in multiple disciplines (especially saddle seat) re training a saddle seat horse to dressage is very difficult. Years and years of muscle conditioning and development. It's easier to train it once, then to recondition the mind and body. Sometimes you can't recondition the mind if it's been scrambled. 

It's really amazing how much youve been able to accomplish together and it sounds like she's developed a lot more trust and faith in your direction. A horse whose been ridden by a kid or a lot of adults who might not know the way learns a lot of evasions and gets very defensive of themselves, so major kudos!


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie. It really is a passion of mine. The videos keep me humble! Lol. You can THINK you're doing great all day, but when you see it on camera...totally other story! Lol. When I go back and look at some of my older videos, I'm like, "Geez, I can't believe I thought that was good!" lol. 

Tonight I had another revelation with Tess. We worked a lot on bending on left lead and she did even better. It's really starting to click for her. We even got a better shoulder in at the walk. But now that I'm not having to work so hard keeping her going, I'm not getting tired quick and giving in. You'd think that I would have been building her stamina over the past year, but tonight I realized that I really haven't. I always gave in too easily, let her stop or gave up when I felt like I couldn't get something right, and just moved on to something else. 

But the past couple nights, I really focused on keeping the goal (getting a good bend on left lead 20m circle at trot), and I stayed at it until we got 3 good repetitions. We did a lot of walk trot transitions as well where I focused on keeping her round and on the bit. So anyhow, when we finally got to canter, everything kinda fell flat. I couldn't get her round and on the bit and it was just a mess, so I ended the session and we hacked out a little bit before heading back to the barn. 

Well, when we got to the barn, I realized she was drenched in sweat! And it finally dawned on me. All the work we did at walk and trot was really hard for her, so that by the time we got to canter, she really didn't have much left to give me. She gave me some of the best bend I've ever gotten from her on left lead. During our transition work, she did so well pushing off from behind and then holding the frame in the downward. So yea, while I've been riding her almost daily for a year, I haven't done so well in building her strength and stamina because I've always given in too easily when I didn't get what I was asking.

So now I have a real goal for 2017. I will stop focusing on doing so much in my rides, but instead have a goal in each ride - something to accomplish and then build on for the next ride. Correctness will be the focus and not the amount of time I can get her to work. Because honestly, it doesn't matter how long we ride if I'm not getting her to work properly and build the strength she needs to keep going right?

So there. That's my aha for today! :grin:


----------



## Tazzie

Yay for another great ride!! I'm glad you were able to work that out and had a good left bend! The transitions sound great! I can definitely see how she would be tired since transitions are very demanding! But sounds like an overall fantastic ride!


----------



## knightrider

If you are allowed to, could you tell me the name or the company of the jouster horses? I have worked with a lot of them over the years and I was just curious. I used to board some of their horses at times when they were going off to other fairs. I am just wondering which joust group.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Should be proud you've achieved so much in such a short amount of time!


----------



## Tihannah

knightrider said:


> If you are allowed to, could you tell me the name or the company of the jouster horses? I have worked with a lot of them over the years and I was just curious. I used to board some of their horses at times when they were going off to other fairs. I am just wondering which joust group.


I had to find the flyer. It said The Knights Edge Jousting Academy. The name of the clinician on the flyer was Patrick Lambke aka The Black Knight? Not sure if the 2 horses staying with us are with his group though.


----------



## knightrider

Thanks--I never worked with that group . . . though my former jousting partner did.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Precisely. Transitions are hard work and using her hind end and hocks better will make her work harder. She's using muscles more completely and using herself in a way that's difficult. It's part of why collection takes so long to develop, it's developing that muscular strength and building like lifting weights. That's awesome! I'm glad you had a good ride and are putting pieces together, that's great!

It sounds like you had some great revelations from your last ride! That's awesome! Goal oriented rides sounds good!


----------



## Tihannah

Had an incredible ride this morning! Tess started her new supplements on Thursday. Found a good combo supplement to cover her joint, coat, hooves, electrolytes, and red cell count on Smartpak. Family came in yesterday so I didn't ride. Went to the barn this morning, brought her in from the pasture, and KNEW it was going to be a good ride.  My girl was full of life today - perky and alert and raring to go!

We went into the dressage arena, did our warm-up at walk and started in at left lead work. I've talked before about getting perfect left lead 20m circles, but this just meant that I got a good circle without her falling in or out. Lol. Now? We are actually getting circles at the trot where she is staying bent, round, and on the bit. Its been our focus the past few rides and with each one, she's gotten better and better. We are learning each other's cues and she is responding so well! It used to be so difficult to get her to bend around my leg or push her out. Today I just gave a slight half halt to the inside rein with leg and she'd bend and push out - meaning stop falling in or cutting the circle short. I am able to finally recognize the difficulty for her in learning to use her body in a new way and not pushing so much as encouraging her and she is truly trying her best for me. When I ask her to do it correctly, she really slows down at the trot, but she doesn't try to stop. I think because its harder, and she hasn't yet gotten to the point where she can give me a good working trot and stay bent and round. Its almost as if she is concentrating trying to make the correct steps while holding the position. It made me so proud today to see how hard she was trying. Once we changed reins and picked up the right lead, she sped up her trot like, "Okay, mom, this way is easy!" Lol.

Today she even gave me good canters in both directions. She didn't try to hollow or throw her head up and did really well passing the judges booth even though she did give it sideways glances as we passed, you know, just in case it decided to come alive and eat us.  I was so pleased with every part of our ride that I ended it after only 25 minutes and we hacked out a bit. I talked to her and patted her giving lots of praise and she kept responding back with her ... I don't know what you call it. That sound they make when they exhale deeply and their lips flutter? Lol. That's how she responds to me with each verbal praise I give like, "Yep, I did good, Mom." 

The weather is 74 degrees today and my poor girl is still fluffy so I gave her a good bath to cool her off and a spa treatment - scrubbing her mane and fetlocks and trimming her ergots. Then I stuck her in front of a fan and periodically gave her carrots as I was grooming. She looked happy as a clam during all the pampering. When she was completely dry, I led her back out to pasture and removed her halter. As I moved to leave, she tried to come back out the gate with me. She did NOT wanna go back out to pasture! Lol. I gave her a big kiss on the muzzle and told her to go on and she reluctantly headed out, but kept stopping to look back at me in case I changed my mind. 

I left the barn feeling all warm and fuzzy inside... And although I'm sure she's had a good roll in the dirt and wade in the pond by now, I just love my sweet girl to death. Today was a good day!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Wow! That sounds great Tina! I'm so glad you're making so much progress and figuring Tess out and being able to help her! That's great! So glad she's seeking praise and saying I'm doing my best mom! 

Also glad she got her spa treatment and found a new supplement to try to help with her anemia. I hope it works!

Also Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay for an incredible ride. She's a spoiled girl!  I'm sure she loved that little spa treatment. She deserves it!


----------



## Tihannah

I seriously love this high we're on right now. 

I almost didn't go to the barn tonight because fog in the area has been thick since last night, but there wasn't a drop of rain in the forecast, so I took my chances. I decided to ride in the covered arena, though its not one of our favorite places. The sand can get really thick in there and Tess seems to have a hard time with it.

Tonight it wasn't too bad and Tess didn't seem to struggle with the footing at all. We worked on transitions and staying forward. She did really well with walk-trot, and not only did she respond well to my aids, we managed to do a few at trot-canter on right lead as well. I was so pleasantly surprised at how well she responded. Left lead didn't go as well, but she's still building strength and balance on that side so I didn't push it. 

Now its only happened a handful of times, and always after we've gone through a series of really good exercises, but I think that tonight, it was the transitions that did it. She REALLY loosened up in her back. I never know until it happens, but when it does, OH MAN! Lol. The trot gets so smooth that my posting feels effortless and its like I'm almost floating in the saddle. It goes from hard and bumpy to smooth as butter and feels so nice I don't wanna stop! Lol.

Keeping the legs off has been helping so much as well. I've been keeping legs on for so long, that I really have to make a conscious effort not to do it. But I realized how much I've been hindering myself with it tonight. For instance, previously, I'd ask for the canter and then almost bear hug her with my legs the entire time and couldn't keep her going. Tonight I asked for left lead canter, and as soon as she gave it, I used my seat and kept my legs off. Then if she tried to slow, I'd bump her on, and she'd keep going. We did 2 full laps around the arena on left lead AND I managed to keep her round for the majority of it. She seemed to feel so good tonight. We'd take loose rein walk breaks, but the moment I picked up the reins, she was ready to go, and it only took a small bump before we were off.

And finally, when I got home from the barn, that trainer texted me and said she could clip Tess tomorrow! I'm SO thrilled. My poor horse looks like a pound puppy right now with all the fur! This week has been in the 70s and she's been getting so sweaty during our rides. I can't wait to see how it turns out!

My guy went to the barn with me yesterday and somehow managed to get this great pic of us.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's awesome Tina!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm going to ask a really stoopid question now though, legs off what does that actually mean ?


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm going to ask a really stoopid question now though, legs off what does that actually mean ?


Lol, not at all. Meaning I use my legs to ask once and that's it and I only use them when she breaks from what I'm asking. Because she's always been so hard to keep forward, I would leg her almost every stride, which did nothing but make her ignore me even more. Now I only use leg when I have to, and it has helped her understand more. I will also reinforce with a tap of the whip to avoid using leg too.

Carl Hester says that with a hot, sensitive horse, you keep the leg on so that they don't overreact to the aids. With the lazy horse, you keep the legs off so that when you do apply them you get a reaction.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Lol, not at all. Meaning I use my legs to ask once and that's it and I only use them when she breaks from what I'm asking. Because she's always been so hard to keep forward, I would leg her almost every stride, which did nothing but make her ignore me even more. Now I only use leg when I have to, and it has helped her understand more. I will also reinforce with a tap of the whip to avoid using leg too.
> 
> Carl Hester says that with a hot, sensitive horse, you keep the leg on so that they don't overreact to the aids. With the lazy horse, you keep the legs off so that when you do apply them you get a reaction.


I've seen that carl Hester quote just never really got it and for some reason I had this vision of the legs out like wings :rofl:

So would you click or something first before using leg or use leg once and then whip


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I've seen that carl Hester quote just never really got it and for some reason I had this vision of the legs out like wings :rofl:
> 
> So would you click or something first before using leg or use leg once and then whip


Leg once, then whip. The whip is just used to reinforce the leg cue.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Leg once, then whip. The whip is just used to reinforce the leg cue.


Bit chicken to use the whip when asking for the canter :rofl: Roy kicks out at it


----------



## whisperbaby22

That is a really beautiful photo, shows the great connection you have with your horse.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww, that's such a beautiful picture. You really should frame that. 
Can't wait to see her all clipped!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's really awesome Tina! It sounds like you had a really good ride and really took some good lessons from your ride and are now seeing the results! It's amazing how all these little details make such big changes when they finally come together! I'm really glad you had such a good ride!!

Another thing that helped me with the canter transition is putting my outside leg back with inside leg on, that seems to work very well and also switching diagnol before you post. It really helps you feel when to ask and signals to the horse something has changed but really happy for you guys!!

The picture is also really nice!!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> That's really awesome Tina! It sounds like you had a really good ride and really took some good lessons from your ride and are now seeing the results! It's amazing how all these little details make such big changes when they finally come together! I'm really glad you had such a good ride!!
> 
> Another thing that helped me with the canter transition is putting my outside leg back with inside leg on, that seems to work very well and also switching diagnol before you post. It really helps you feel when to ask and signals to the horse something has changed but really happy for you guys!!
> 
> The picture is also really nice!!


I really struggle with my own transition to the canter and I think it makes it harder on Tess. She has such a big trot that when I try to sit 2 beats, put my outside leg back, and move my inside hip forward, I'm getting kinda discombobulated. I'm probably thinking too much about it, but I don't feel like I'm preparing her very well when I ask, which is why I usually don't get it on the first try. It almost feels like I'm doing too much or over emphasizing the ask. Its something I definitely need to work on.


----------



## Tihannah

Tessa is finally clipped!! She looks so good! Much better than my crazy attempt at it last year. That was such a debacle! She did her entire body, head, and upper legs only. She was SO furry that when I got to the barn and pulled her out of her stall, I immediately thought, "Tess! You're naked with thigh-high's on!":rofl::rofl: I tried to get some good pics, but it was just too dark out and the lighting in the barn isn't great for pics, so I'm gonna get some this weekend. Her coat color now looks very similar to Valegro's when they clipped him for the Olympics - that kinda smokey grey color. 

I decided to head back out to the dressage arena tonight, and again we had another really good ride. Transitions, transitions, transitions! Where have you been all my life?! I'm not kidding when I say they have totally changed the game for us, and Tess seems to really enjoy doing them. The best part is they really keep her focused on me and listening. I even made it a point to do the transitions when we got close to the judges booth where she like to get nervous and before long, she wasn't giving it a second glance. But it also seems that the transitions and verbal praise are also helping her to tune into my other cues as well. This time of the year my trainer is knee deep in her kids sports activities, so we kinda fall off our lesson schedule for awhile and squeeze em in when possible. I don't think I've even had a lesson since right after John in October, but I feel like Tess have been doing a great job in continuing to progress. John is supposed to be back in January, so you guys KNOW I have to win the "most improved" award again! Lol. My trainer says she's been eyeing our rides from afar when she's coming and going and that we've been looking really good.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so happy you've been having so many great rides!! Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside hearing about them! And makes me proud to see you work so hard at it! Keep up the good work chica!


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm sure she looks great all clipped up & prettified!  Can't wait to see what she looks like this weekend! That's so great you've been doing so well together. Hard work pays off girly!


----------



## Tihannah

Okay, I went through my phone and found one pic that was usable for the clip job. I wish I had a better BEFORE pic, but this one is right after I hosed her down, but you can see how much fur she has.




Tessa D, you sexy mofo you!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Omg she's so cute I love it!


----------



## PoptartShop

She's lookin' like a million bucks. Those boys better watch out!!! LOL


----------



## egrogan

What a transformation!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I love Tess's hair cut, I bet she's a lot more comfortable with how warm it gets in the south! But I'm so happy the transitions have helped you and Tess out so much! I'm anxious to see what John has to say and of course to see some video!

Another thing I forgot to add with the canter transition is half halt the outside rein twice and have her come back a little bit, almost like a half transition then outside leg back and inside leg on. Or switch posting diagnol, half halt outside rein twice, bring her back some and outside leg back inside rein on. That might help to but don't forget to give in the upwards and not pull back but so glad it's helping!


----------



## StephaniHren

Dang, she's looking so cute with her new clip! Can't wait to see some videos of her in action all sleek and sexy.


----------



## Tihannah

We are definitely on a roll this week! Well, Tess is anyways, lol. She was on FIRE tonight! I mean straight out the gate, as soon as I plopped my butt in the saddle, she had a nice forward walk and her hips were just sashaying! I think the new supplement is working really well for her. She is alert and alive and even a little snorty, but not looney like she was on the red cell.

She's on the winter schedule right now, so out all day, in at dusk to feed, then stalled overnight. When I got there, she was just being brought in to feed, so I let her eat and then we tacked up to ride and she was full of life and ready to go. Generally, she starts out kinda stiff and it takes at least 15 min to work it all out. Not tonight! 

She felt amazing and we only spent a few minutes at walk before we started trotting. I bumped her on once and after that, no leg needed, except to bend her. It was like she was in the zone in full on work mode. We did our transitions and rotated through the arena doing 20m circles, a full lap around, a figure 8, a lap, rinse and repeat. The whole time I simply marveled at how little leg I needed to keep her going. The temps dropped to low 60s and I guess being clipped she was feeling super good.

Like I've mentioned before, she did slow her rhythm in the 20m circles, but I think I've finally figured out the issue. She has trouble making the turns with her hind legs. Its almost as if she has to slow in order to position her legs correctly in the turns. Naturally, she stands with her hind legs really close together to where her hooves are almost touching. I asked about this when I first got her and someone told me that its natural for the breed. But because of this, it seems if I push the pace, her hind legs get tangled up in the turns. Riding this horse is seriously like operating 2 separate moving parts with the front and hind end. I have no idea how to work her through this, but we managed to get a lesson scheduled tomorrow, so I'm definitely going to bring it up with my trainer. Maybe I'll get her to hop on and see if she can get her through it better. If not, John will be here in a few weeks, so that's another option.

All in all, I was super proud of my girl tonight and she knew it. I'm telling you, she loves the praise, and it seems to be helping so much in our rides. Most evident has been the judges booth. She still doesn't trust it not to eat us. But if I give her an "Aaah!" for being looky when we pass, then she just keeps doing it. But if I leg her on and praise as soon as we pass, then the next go round she visibly tries to ignore it, and by the 3rd and 4th passes it becomes a non issue and she gets pats and love. Who knew! Lol

I really hope that we can keep this up till John gets here.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy wants what Tess is having


----------



## Tihannah

We finally got a lesson today! After last night, I just had to let my trainer see the progress we were making, and how well Tess was doing. Tess did not disappoint! 

I discussed with her all our current issues and we really worked through them. She said that her hind legs getting tangled was part weakness and part me not properly bending her into the turns. My trouble with bending her on left lead? My left leg was too far back! Apparently, I don't even realize I'm doing it, but I somehow am letting my leg slide back way too far, hence feeling like she's completely ignoring it. She had me focus on keeping my leg right at the girth and when I asked for the bend? She moved easily! Lol. Who'da thunk it? 

We also worked on my position and she talked me through correcting my position as we rode. When I finally got into the correct position, I admit, it felt incredibly weird. Lol. But she said it looked so good, and that I'm going to have to really focus on retraining my body to sit correctly. My handicap is that I'm always looking down at Tess to see if she's doing the right thing and it causes me to hunch and sit forward. At the same time, it causes Tess to come off the contact and bring her head up because I'm inadvertently pushing her shoulders down and throwing off her balance, when I need to be bringing her shoulders up. She said that Tess knows her job now and that I need to focus on me. She also said that she could see plain as day that I could get her to round just by applying inside leg and that was something I could never do before.

Again and again she told me how impressed she was. She said that Tess looked fantastic, was getting stronger, building stamina, and gaining muscle in all the right places. At the end of the lesson, Tess didn't even look tired, and my trainer said there was more that she wanted to work on, but Tess did so well that she didn't want to push her until she was. She said that I've done a really good job with her. But the best part was when she became completely honest with me... 

She said that for awhile now, she has been on the fence about my ability to keep moving up with Tess. She was starting to feel like Tess was never going to have the stamina, strength, or work ethic to help me grow in dressage. She said that today, we totally changed her mind, and that now she thinks we are on the cusp of moving up a level. She said that Tess is in a really good place right now, and I needed to fix the parts of me that are hindering our growth. And she was so right. There were moments during the lesson when she'd give me the pieces to adjust and Tess would suddenly go amazing - really light, round, and pushing from behind.

We both, my trainer and I, left the lesson feeling really excited about my potential with Tess. There were moments during the lesson when she would giggle in excitement and say, "Tina! This is beautiful!" It made me feel fantastic. 2017, lookout, here we come!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's awesome Tina !!! I'm so happy for you! 
We have the same problem, I always look down at Roy and end up completely hunched over!


----------



## Tazzie

Oh I am SOOOO excited for you!! You guys are going to rock it out in 2017! I'm excited to see where you go! You're doing SO well and I'm glad the trainer got to see it! YAY!


----------



## egrogan

Rainaisabelle said:


> We have the same problem, I always look down at Roy and end up completely hunched over!


Me three! 

That's great feedback from your coach. I love following your lesson & clinic progress and am sure you'll have some fun show pictures from 2017 to share.


----------



## Tihannah

I had no intention of going to the barn today. The forecast for the weekend and Monday was showing 90% chance of rain. But when I got up and checked the hourly forecast, it showed early morning with only a 14% chance of rain. So I jumped up and headed out around 7:30a with hopes of beating the rain.

To my disappointment, only minutes after I got on the road, it began drizzling and kept up all the way to the barn. I figured, oh well, I'll just ride in the covered arena. But only minutes after I got there, it completely stopped, and the clouds even parted a bit. 

Tess hadn't been turned out yet, so I worried that she was gonna be a bit stiff and sluggish this morning. No such thing. She did well in her stretches, and when I got in the saddle, her hips were swaying just as well as the day before.

I know I sound like a broken record, but I just can't get over how well she is riding now. Today we had another first for Tess, and I don't know if I've mentioned this before, but in the spring, she gets allergies pretty bad, but she's never really breathed like I hear other horses breathing while riding. Especially at the canter. You know that loud lip flubber they do when cantering? Tess has never really done that. Maybe once or twice very briefly and it always kinda worried me that she wasn't taking in enough oxygen or her airways were clogged. But even when her allergies seemed bad and I brought the vet out, he said her lungs were clear as a bell, so I never really understood it. And then when we'd ride she'd be panting heavily. But today she was doing the flubber thing at the walk even, just raring to go, and when we cantered? She sounded just like all the other horses, making that noise. Somebody tell me what it's called! Lol. But it made me happy because it sounds like she was breathing normally and regulating her intake well, and her canter felt so powerful today! When we finished riding, she wasn't panting at all despite doing quite a bit of canter work!

The funny part is, the rain held off during our entire ride and untacking. I even hand grazed Tess awhile letting her get some decent grass since the pasture is pretty sparse right now. It wasn't until I got in the car to leave, and pulled out onto the road, that the rain suddenly started again. I really do think someone up there like to look out for me and Tess. 

I tried to post my phone up in the corner of the dressage arena to video, but most of it is just too far away to see much, and then the parts that are up close are cutoff from the side of the arena the phone couldn't get. So instead, I just stole a couple stills from it. 

She looked happy to see me when I showed up this morning.


We're approaching the judges booth, so she's always gotta make sure it's not gonna come alive as we approach.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm SO happy you and Tess had such a phenomenal ride that you changed your trainer's mind about her! Nothing better than to finally have your trainer believing in your horse! It's very frustrating when they dont. 

:lol: I want what Tess is having, she sounds like she has discovered the fountain of youth! It never fails to amaze me how much good riding and care can make a difference in the older horse. We have two 21 yr olds horses (one is 18.1+h) and he was ridden HARD as in was a college hunter-jumper horse but anyways both these 21yr olds came in like old, worn out, dull men and now they're full of themselves and spunky. It was incredible to me. One of them is named Count and he is pretty sassy/full of himself. He has more energy than Dev. Dev goes out to field walks out to eat and Count has to make a gallop lap lol. It's really amazing how much of a difference it makes in older horses.

I'm so glad she's breathing normally (I have no idea what it's called). But she looks like she's wearing the hello mom, I missed you SO much!! But the pictures are great, her neck has really changed. She looks like a new, younger horse from last year. Simply awesome! Congratulations to Tess and Tina for 2016, can't wait to see what 2017 brings for you two!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, she's looking really good.


----------



## Tihannah

So I did manage to piece together a video from my ride yesterday. Sorry about the poop. Lol. I can't edit it out or brighten the video like I do photos. On left lead, you can see her constant apprehension about approaching the judges booth. It's to the right of the camera view. For some reason, its not as big a deal coming from the other direction. No clue why. The video also shows my struggle with bending her in the left lead canter. Part of it is approaching the judges booth as she is trying to bend away from it in the turn. Anyhow, just thought it was be fun to add our final video of 2016. I am still super prou of her progress this year - more so than my own. Haha. Happy New Year everyone!


https://vimeo.com/197702814


----------



## Tihannah

I added a banner to cover the poop. Lol. It was irking me.


----------



## Dehda01

She is looking good... but if we have horses and can't handle a bit of poop, we are doing the wrong sport.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> She is looking good... but if we have horses and can't handle a bit of poop, we are doing the wrong sport.


Lol, I kept thinking that- "Heck! We've all see poop before!" but my guy said it was distracting in the video.:icon_rolleyes: He was a videographer for years in the military.


----------



## Dehda01

He obviously isn't a horse person. Horses poop. Often at the most inopportune times. One time at regionals my gelding stress diarrhea all over the show marigolds during our win picture.... the rest of the pictures had diarrhea sprayed on them. Ah well. He missed the sign and the lady holding my trophy. 

They are horses. They poop and fart.


----------



## Tazzie

She looks so good Tina!! You should be proud of yourself too you know :wink: Tess didn't get there all on her own! You got her there!


----------



## PoptartShop

You really should be super proud of each other. :smile: You guys rock!
OMG HORSE POOP? NOOOOOOOOO...I'm not following your thread anymore, I can't deal with the poop. How dare you?
LOL totally kidding. :rofl: No big deal at all haha. He apparently hasn't been around horses long enough! I love the soundtrack too. The Weeknd <3


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> You really should be super proud of each other. :smile: You guys rock!
> OMG HORSE POOP? NOOOOOOOOO...I'm not following your thread anymore, I can't deal with the poop. How dare you?
> LOL totally kidding. :rofl: No big deal at all haha. He apparently hasn't been around horses long enough! I love the soundtrack too. The Weeknd <3


Hahaha! And I know, I LOVE him! Even my guy who typically listens to the type of rock music I have never heard of and can't listen to says he likes him for some reason.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tess look really good Tina. She looks a lot more symmetrical left to right and has a lot more lift coming through her back and up in the canter. A lot more swing! It looks good!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Tess look really good Tina. She looks a lot more symmetrical left to right and has a lot more lift coming through her back and up in the canter. A lot more swing! It looks good!


And that's what it feels like! It's so fun to ride! We got a ride in tonight and did a lot of work practicing the bend on left lead. At the canter, like in the video, she's developed the habit of making that turn at the top of the arena almost sideways. Verbal cues are a godsend and I've come to learn how much more helpful they are with her. So we were cantering and when we hit that turn and she tried to lean into it, I gave her a loud "Aaaah!". It was so funny cause she almost jumped into a bend like, "Oh ****! I forgot Mom!" Lol. So I gave her lots of praise as soon as she did while trying not to chuckle. 

The canter feels so much easier for her now. Even on left lead. It used to take me 3-4 tries to get a left lead canter out of her, but now she's consistently giving it to me on first ask, and it doesn't feel hard for her anymore. It's kind like, "Canter? Let's do it!" I think our main obstacle right now is just keeping her balanced in circles and in the turns. It's the only reason she slows or breaks now, whereas before it just felt more like it was too difficult or exhausting for her. I was reading up in a Friesian forum this weekend, and many were in consensus that circles are a difficult task for most Friesians. One owner said it took her a year to get a full canter circle with her horse.

We rode with a barn friend tonight who hasn't been out in about a month and even she mentioned that Tess looked really good.  Our rides are so much more fun now because it doesn't feel like I'm pushing her to do things, so much as teaching her and watching her figure out how I'm asking her to use her body. She's still that mare that like to takes over though, and once her engine is good and warmed up, she tries to take over and guess what I'm going to ask next. Transitions are helping a lot with this also.

If I can keep her on this healthy run, I feel like we have quite a good year ahead of us!


----------



## Tihannah

I made my way to the barn tonight full of anticipation and brewing with preconceived notions of a productive and fulfilling ride. The sun was making it's last peak over the horizon and temperatures were quickly dropping as I battled my way through small-town rush hour traffic. It was dark by the time I arrived and the evening stars had already settled comfortably in the sky, casting their faint glare...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

LET ME STOP! Only a few of you will get that. ;-)

We had a decent ride. Only 2 significant things to report, good and bad.

The GOOD - Get this - we did not one, but TWO, left lead canter circles with Tess staying round and bent to the inside!!! Woot Woot!! Making great progress this week!

The BAD - Our progress seems to be trapped with a 25 min timeframe. Yep, that's about as long as Tess will give me real honest effort. After about 25 minutes, she tries to take over, doesn't listen, and is rushing and blowing through my aids. Literally, cantering without me asking, fast trot, or hollowing. She doesn't seem tired because I am constantly trying to bring her back and slow her down, but she seems almost impatient. Like if she just runs around like a maniac, I'll consider it good work, and we can go back to the barn and eat apples. I found myself getting frustrated tonight with her inability to listen so I called it earlier than I wanted to. The ride just started getting too sloppy and uncoordinated.

So yea, I will need to come up with a gameplan for this.:-?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Maybe try adding something different to keep her mind engaged? Trot poles? Cavalettis? Spirals I'm not sure just spitballing


----------



## Tazzie

Were you rushing to the barn while scarfing down pizza?! LOL!

Anyway, I agree with Raina about adding some other exercises. Work on some lateral work and such.

Has she always cut it off at 25 minutes? Or is it just recently now that you have her working better in balance that she's cutting it off? It *could* be that her muscles are fatigued with the correct work, and even though her stamina is fine (you fighting to bring her back down from a canter) her correctly working muscles are spent. It may be a bit out there and on a limb, but it's what popped into my head when you said she was cutting the time short.


----------



## whisperbaby22

If you are giving her apples after every work I would reconsider. I use treats according to how each horse reacts to them. I would try instead of giving her treats and making a fuss after a work, to just let her sit for 5 minutes, and no treats after a work. Find another time for treats, maybe during grooms, or on days you do not work her at all. There is a lot of controversy about using treats for horses, and I am a big time user. But it must make sense to the horse.


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> Were you rushing to the barn while scarfing down pizza?! LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I agree with Raina about adding some other exercises. Work on some lateral work and such.
> 
> Has she always cut it off at 25 minutes? Or is it just recently now that you have her working better in balance that she's cutting it off? It *could* be that her muscles are fatigued with the correct work, and even though her stamina is fine (you fighting to bring her back down from a canter) her correctly working muscles are spent. It may be a bit out there and on a limb, but it's what popped into my head when you said she was cutting the time short.


Not always, but you're right, I haven't always worked her like this either, and it really started when I asked for the 2 left lead canters holding the inside bend. It had to be difficult for her, and I gave her a loose rein walk afterwards. Left lead bend is so difficult with her that you have to constantly ask for it. If you relax at all, she will either counterbend and start veering off the rail to the left and bent to the inside. We spent most of the ride working on this last night and even did a little shoulder-in. I'm just hoping that the work we're doing will help supple and get her more balanced and stronger on this side.

It was when I picked the reins back up after a break, that she started the running. I hadn't even established contact before she started trotting off and a couple times I had to be really firm to bring her back to a walk. I tried to do some transitions to get her back on the aids, and even with those, she was taking over, rushing. Walking before I asked for walk, and then trotting before I asked for trot. The other problem I'm finding is that once we start canter work, it's hard to get her back organized at the trot. It's like she's just running around waiting for me to ask for the canter.:neutral:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

My suggestion when she gets worked up like that and taking over the ride is go back to walk. Breathe really focus on breathing and relaxing into your hip, channeling out calm energy and keep her in walk and listening. If she tries to do more than you ask bring her back and have her do less than expected. When they're anxious I have them do the opposite of what they want to do. If they're eager to canter, either they do a small canter or we trot, bring into a slow rhythm, if they run through my aids we'll walk and start over. I don't let them take over. In the leg yield I also will stop them if they presume they know the exercise and have them go straight, so they don't take over. Training their mind to listen, rather than assume. It helps a lot to avoid anxiousness and anticipation. Gotta keep them guessing. Shoulder fore and in, in walk can also help with getting a slower rhythm and tightening your corps against them, so you just don't move with them when they're going off with you.

I think a lot of it will be organizing half halts and in the trot when she gets that hectic, anxious trot or in canter bring her back to an almost trot transition and bring her back as far as possible, even if you feel like you have to brace against her in your core and body and shoulders for a moment then let go, and hold yourself strong again and let go back to neutral. You may have to do it every few strides. I had to do this a lot with Dev the other night, lots of half halts and exaggerated aids to get anything accomplished.

Doing poll work and keeping a slow-regular-swinging rhythm really helps too. I hate it when horses rush, it's rude. In trot sit a hair longer and tighten your core, as you come up is when your legs comes on, as you come down close your thighs, core half halt, shoulders down and back and exhale into a half transition or full transition down if she doesn't respond to your half halt. You may have to repeat it every few strides. On Dev yesterday I had to do it every 2 or 3 strides to keep him from taking off with me.

Also when you pick your reins back up, and she gets anxious, half halt and kinda rock her belly between your legs allowing your hips to follow her rib cage, breathe deeply, stay relaxed and calm and channel calm energy, then lengthen your reins again once she listens to you and relaxes, then pick her back up and do that for a while until she stays relaxed and calm when you pick up your reins, rather than anticipating and getting tense. Got to channel and train relaxation or she'll always be tense and anxious. Positive, calm energy. Gotta train for the mind set you want.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> My suggestion when she gets worked up like that and taking over the ride is go back to walk. Breathe really focus on breathing and relaxing into your hip, channeling out calm energy and keep her in walk and listening. If she tries to do more than you ask bring her back and have her do less than expected. When they're anxious I have them do the opposite of what they want to do. If they're eager to canter, either they do a small canter or we trot, bring into a slow rhythm, if they run through my aids we'll walk and start over. I don't let them take over. In the leg yield I also will stop them if they presume they know the exercise and have them go straight, so they don't take over. Training their mind to listen, rather than assume. It helps a lot to avoid anxiousness and anticipation. Gotta keep them guessing. Shoulder fore and in, in walk can also help with getting a slower rhythm and tightening your corps against them, so you just don't move with them when they're going off with you.
> 
> I think a lot of it will be organizing half halts and in the trot when she gets that hectic, anxious trot or in canter bring her back to an almost trot transition and bring her back as far as possible, even if you feel like you have to brace against her in your core and body and shoulders for a moment then let go, and hold yourself strong again and let go back to neutral. You may have to do it every few strides. I had to do this a lot with Dev the other night, lots of half halts and exaggerated aids to get anything accomplished.
> 
> Doing poll work and keeping a slow-regular-swinging rhythm really helps too. I hate it when horses rush, it's rude. In trot sit a hair longer and tighten your core, as you come up is when your legs comes on, as you come down close your thighs, core half halt, shoulders down and back and exhale into a half transition or full transition down if she doesn't respond to your half halt. You may have to repeat it every few strides. On Dev yesterday I had to do it every 2 or 3 strides to keep him from taking off with me.
> 
> Also when you pick your reins back up, and she gets anxious, half halt and kinda rock her belly between your legs allowing your hips to follow her rib cage, breathe deeply, stay relaxed and calm and channel calm energy, then lengthen your reins again once she listens to you and relaxes, then pick her back up and do that for a while until she stays relaxed and calm when you pick up your reins, rather than anticipating and getting tense. Got to channel and train relaxation or she'll always be tense and anxious. Positive, calm energy. Gotta train for the mind set you want.


This was great! Thanks. We'll definitely work on it tonight! I get too emotional and involved during our rides. I get frustrated and then just want to quit because she's all over the place. She's done this many, many times before and I've never really delt with it like I should. Tonight I will try to me more firm, but neutral in my asking. Thanks again, Cassie.


----------



## Tazzie

I'd say Cassie's advice is spot on! I love how well she worded it  hopefully you have more fabulous rides!


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope you have a great ride!!!!  Will be a good start to your weekend!


----------



## StephaniHren

Tihannah said:


> I get frustrated and then just want to quit because she's all over the place. She's done this many, many times before and I've never really delt with it like I should.


Whenever I get frustrated in the saddle, I flash back to the first show I took Ezhno to. It was just a couple of months ago and I'd had a couple of bad lessons right beforehand, and while I was grooming him up the night before the show my trainer nailed me with that old John Lyons quote—"There are only two emotions that belong in the saddle; one is a _sense of humor_ and the other is _patience_." Now every time I feel discombobulated, my mind immediately goes to a chant of "patience and humor, patience and humor, patience and humor".


----------



## Tihannah

Didn't get as much riding in this weekend as I'd hoped. Friday was raining and cold. Saturday was sunny, but it was about 30 degress and the wind was 20mph and biting cold. Went out to the barn, but it was just too much to try and ride. Sunday was better and my guy went out with me and took some video for me. Wasn't too happy with what I saw in the video. Still struggling with my position and lower legs and still fighting for some kinda consistency with Tess and getting her to soften on the left side. It wasn't a bad ride, but I think we're hitting another roadblock that is mostly me. What I saw in the video was a lot of false frame. I kept trying to push Tess forward onto the contact and instead she'd just carry her head higher and kind of tuck her chin doing this really short, pokey trot. I couldn't even get her to stretch down into the contact that day.

@DanteDressageNerd - I haven't put the video together yet as it's not something I really want to post, but I want to put the pieces together where I see the most struggle and hoping if you have time, you can watch it and give me some feedback. I feel like I can explain all day, but having someone else with a good eye actually see what's happeneing and tell me what I'm doing would be more helpful. 

Rode last night after work and Tess was in good and healthy spirits. The horses hadn't been brought in yet and were still out grazing. I walked out to the pasture and called her name once, and she immediately stopped grazing and came trotting over to me. I love her for this. We have a few horses whose owners STILL have a hard time catching them unless its feeding time. 

Anyhow, the ride started out good, as usual. One of the barn workers nieces was hanging out (maybe 9 or 10?) and wanted to watch me ride in the dressage arena. For some reason, she made Tess a little nervous and snorty, so I made her give her a nose rub to show her all was good. But then the little girl started playing a game that was making it worse. She place a chair right in front of the judges booth to sit. We'd pass her, go around the ring, come back and she was gone. The we'd go around again, come back, and she was there. I'm not kidding, she repeatedly did this about 6 or 7 times, and me and Tess were both like "WTH??" Then I spotted her hiding behind the judges booth and peaking out, and I thought, if Tess sees that we're going sideways for sure, because it was dark and she already thinks something is up with the booth and trying to eat us. I asked the little girl to stop doing that, but she just giggled and kept doing it, so I moved Tess out to the riding pasture. It was way too distracting and neither of us could focus.

And same as the past week or so, Tess gave me a really decent ride for about 25 min and then the same old nonsense of hollowing out, not listening, and just all over the place. I didn't want to let her win this time, so I kept pushing by doing transiiton at halt, walk, and trot. We did get some nice stretching over the back and some good rhythm early on, but after the 25 minutes, it just felt like a losing battle. We got some lovely canter work in the dressage arena where I didn't have to push to keep her going and I could make adjustments and get her round without her trying to break. But by the time we moved out to the pasture area, trying to get a decent canter was fruitless. She would not round. She would not bend. She would not soften at all - cantering with head high in the air and hollowed out. Half halts and leg did no good whatsoever. So I settled with getting her to round in the trot and then we ended the ride.

I'm frustrated with myself that I cannot get a better grip on this. I watched this video from Tash this morning as I was getting ready for work and thought - THIS is definitely me and what's wrong with my rides. I don't have a training plan or goal for my rides. I'm just riding, and then when Tess decides she doesn't want to work anymore, the ride goes downhill pretty quickly and I get frustrated - mostly with myself. I need a good training plan that I can stick with where Tess doesn't call the ride and begins to recognize that we are going to do this, this, and this and the ride ends when I call it and not her.







And just a few pics from Sunday.


----------



## Zexious

I hear your frustrations, but at least your photos look great ;o;
Just keep plug'n along :')


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww I'm sorry you feel frustrated.  
& that little kid...what a brat! Like come on now, I'm sure that didn't help Tess's mood either. Where the heck were her parents? :lol: 
The pictures though, so perf! So cute


----------



## Tihannah

Hahaha...guess what?? Got an email from Tash just now. I'm not a paid member, but I suscribe to emails and what not. I got a training plan! Lol. Looks hard! lol.

I couldn't get them to up load in the correct order, but that's what they look like.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I got one as well! I love Tash!


----------



## StephaniHren

Rainaisabelle said:


> I got one as well! I love Tash!


Is Tash a service, a person, a newsletter, or...? Curious!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

StephaniHren said:


> Is Tash a service, a person, a newsletter, or...? Curious!


Look up your riding success on YouTube you can sign up to some of her stuff


----------



## Tihannah

StephaniHren said:


> Is Tash a service, a person, a newsletter, or...? Curious!


She has tons of videos on YouTube and is really great explaining things for beginners.


----------



## StephaniHren

Ahhh, I think I've seen some of her videos but never knew her name! Thanks, good reminder that I should check out more from that channel.


----------



## Tihannah

Rode again last night. Weather was really nice. It was like 62 degrees.

But I have a confession. I totally cheated. I put Tess back in the beval bit. Just to see...

And I hate to admit it, but we had a better ride. :-/

The beval simply doesn't allow her to cheat, i.e. bracing, hollowing out, running around with her head in the air. And since it doesn't allow that, and I wouldn't allow her to go behind the vertical, she elected to stretch down and work over her back for most of the ride. It was pretty amazing. We did several laps around the arena in both directions completely stretched down in a smooth working trot. She only popped a few times for balance or because she thought she saw something scary and then went right back to stretching. The trot itself felt incredible. It was so smooth and easy to post. Not like being bumped out of the saddle like I usually am, and not needing much leg to keep her going either. Once she got the hang of it, it was like she just wanted to live there. Lol. I think she realized how much better it felt than how she usually goes. I won't keep her in this bit, but I think I will rotate back and forth for awhile until I can get some more consistency out of her and her cheating ways!

My whole take on it is that the NS bit doesn't allow her to lean, so she has to sit back on her hind more. I'm sure this is harder for her, so after about 20-25 minutes, to get out of it, she is bracing, hollowing, and going above the bit. I like that the beval kind of forces her into a better option, which is to stretch over her topline. Something she REALLY needs to build up as well. It's much harder getting her to stretch down in the NS bit for some reason, so I think this is a good middle ground until she gets stronger about working from behind and carrying herself.

So yea, all in all, it was a pretty good ride and I really learned some things. Still working on myself of course and trying to get a better seat and position. I really think my saddle is hindering me - almost forcing me into a chair seat. It has interchangeable knee blocks and for most of the year, I've always ridden in the largest knee blocks of the set. But I honestly think they've been hindering my seat. So this weekend, I switched them out with the smallest ones, and I think they've helped a little. I would really, really like to get a new saddle this year, but I'll have to wait and see how things play out.


----------



## PoptartShop

Nothing wrong with switching the bit out once in awhile. I'm glad you had a better ride in that bit.  Can't blame you for that at all, it works! 
Sounds like you guys had a super nice ride. Yay! 
I hope you can find a better saddle eventually too.


----------



## Dehda01

The NS backs them off of contact in many cases. Many aren't willing to work through it unless a person has a very soft hand. 

I think longitudinal softness comes after latitudinal softness. Imho.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'll post a proper response later today if I have time. I'm between classes ATM but I'd be happy to look at the video if you want to send it to me. 

I think rotating between bits might be a good idea while you both figure out the feel and develop. Though I'll also say a lot of horses when developing have only so much time of good work to give before they're too tired to carry themselves correctly. It takes a while to develop the strength and coordination. I think you'll find a lot of horses when they get tired or muscularly fatigued start looking for evasions and ways out because it's easier but not necessarily better. Like when you're asked to do a plank for a very long time. You might start with correct postureand form but as you get fatigued you'll find your form starts to fail because you can't carry yourself correctly because your muscles are exhausted. I think good form and when good form ends, give a break. 

Another thing with good stretching comes from the fingers and feel and inviting the horse to stretch down and allowing them. They must not root but politely follow. When I ride a lot of the times I ride with my index finger and thumb keeping the reins in hand then my other fingers for suppling or half halting. Fingers are very good tools but very subtle.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'll post a proper response later today if I have time. I'm between classes ATM but I'd be happy to look at the video if you want to send it to me.
> 
> I think rotating between bits might be a good idea while you both figure out the feel and develop. Though I'll also say a lot of horses when developing have only so much time of good work to give before they're too tired to carry themselves correctly. It takes a while to develop the strength and coordination. I think you'll find a lot of horses when they get tired or muscularly fatigued start looking for evasions and ways out because it's easier but not necessarily better. Like when you're asked to do a plank for a very long time. You might start with correct postureand form but as you get fatigued you'll find your form starts to fail because you can't carry yourself correctly because your muscles are exhausted. I think good form and when good form ends, give a break.
> 
> Another thing with good stretching comes from the fingers and feel and inviting the horse to stretch down and allowing them. They must not root but politely follow. When I ride a lot of the times I ride with my index finger and thumb keeping the reins in hand then my other fingers for suppling or half halting. Fingers are very good tools but very subtle.


And that's definitely what I contribute it to - just the fatigue of carrying herself correctly, but I hate that her "out" is then to revert back to bracing and hollowing and I can't get her to soften anymore at all. It's almost an outright refusal. Last night when she was stretching down, it was almost as if she found her comfort place and a renewed sense of energy and she definitely loosened up a lot and didn't feel all tense and tight.

I haven't had time to work on the video since I've been going to the barn after work every night and not getting home till 8pm, but I will try to throw something together for you tonight!


----------



## Tihannah

Not a lot to report tonight but a new revelation to document. 

So those who keep up with our trials and tribulations may remember that a few months ago, I occasionally whined and cried about the dressage arena. I hated it. Tess hated it. The footing was bad. It was our nemesis! Lol. 

Well, after John's last visit I kinda came to terms with the arena and realized that the problem was more so me and Tess and working through our issues than the actual arena. He helped us work through some things and since then, the majority of our rides have been in the dressage arena. It happened the other night, but I didn't pay a whole lotta of attention to it, but tonight when it happened again, I definitely took note! 

There were 2 other riders in the arena before us, so we warmed up in the open pasture beside it waiting our turn. She wasn't sluggish, but she definitely didn't feel "in the game". We did some bending and leg yields and a couple figure 8's, but it felt really blah and like we were having a hard time finding our rhythm and stride. After about 20 min of this, the arena finally became free and we headed over.

I'm not even kidding when I say the moment we entered the arena, it was like a switch was turned on and Tess went into full on work mode. As soon as I asked for trot, she jumped into it, immediately going round and on the bit. Her blah trot suddenly turned into a smooth working trot that needed no leg and we were off! The rider that was in before me, her mom, and another boarder immediately took notice and stood to watch. Both the mom and the boarder repeatedly commented on how REALLY good she looked. We didn't work long since we spent 20 min in the pasture, but she gave me a really good stretchy trot and some lovely canter work and I was happy. I still need to work on controlling the canter better. She can be like a freight train sometimes, but it's definitely getting better.

So yea, who'da thunk it? Our nemesis has now become our best friend as far as schooling is concerned. I'm hoping it will be our advantage as well when it comes to our next schooling show!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so glad to hear that! It's funny how things work out like that  but yay!! And yay for a good stretchy trot! To me, it's a good indicator that we were properly working when I can get a nice stretchy trot. If they don't follow the bit down to stretch, then they are in a false frame and not actually through. Very glad you had a good one!


----------



## PoptartShop

That is so awesome.  So happy to hear you got a nice smooth trot & she was in full working mode!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations! I'm really glad you got some great work and progress with Tess! That's really awesome! Stretchy trot progress!


----------



## Tihannah

Rode both Saturday and Sunday and Tess was not really up to par. By the time I walked her in from pasture, I was sure she didn't get her previcox again. The barn manager, who is usually the only one to mix feed, took vacation this week. On Saturday, I found her bottle of pills pushed off to the side behind some other bottles of stuff instead of directly beside her supplement box like it normally is. Yesterday, I gave her a pill myself just to be sure and then talked to my trainer about it.

Although she did OKAY in our ride yesterday, she definitely wasn't the firecracker she has been and it was really difficult putting her together and keeping her forward. She had no swing in her hips and didn't really want to sit back at all. I put her back in the NS bit on Sunday, and even though she didn't brace and hollow as much, she was VERY heavy on the forehand and leaning a lot. My guy took video for me and I pieced the best parts together (there wasn't much) but you can see in the video where I'm trying to push her off my hands quite a bit.

She looks funny in pieces of the video because of her clip job - her face looks darker than the rest of her. I also took down a week old braid so it looks like she has a perm. lol. My position and posting still sucks, of course, and now I notice that I have an issue with turning my inside leg out in the canter. I literally turn my toes completely outwards. I guess I do it subconsciously because it's so hard to keep her going in a left lead canter. When I ask, she will jump into it almost immediately, but holding the gait is another story.

Anyhow, I took the day off just because. I never call out, but I've been exhausted from work lately and my guy and the kids are off for the MLK holiday so I figured why not?

Below is the video from our ride yesterday. Hopefully, the music and special effects somewhat distracts you from my many faults as a noob green rider. Lol. Cassie, if you're reading this, I'm gonna throw together an "unedited" version to send you, so you can pick me apart and give me some tips when you have time. ;-)

P.S. Two things:

1. The raggedy thing under my saddle is what's left of my beautiful thinline half pad. I forgot to mention that a few months ago, I threw it in the wash on heavy duty like an idiot, and it totally shredded all the wool. So what you see under my saddle is all that's left of it. :-(

2. It looks like I leg Tess a lot (almost every stride), but it's actually just my uncoordinated posting. For some reason, unless I really concentrate, I can't post with kicking my feet out like a noob! I'm starting to hate my saddle! I think it's contributing to my chair seat.


----------



## StephaniHren

Tihannah said:


> The barn manager, who is usually the only one to mix feed, took vacation this week.


It seems like Tess not getting her Previcox has been a reoccurring problem... have you tried mixing your own feed? I know that where I board if you've got a lot of supplements/extras people get those big gallon baggies or tupperware and mix their feed like a week at a time so that whoever is feeding in the morning/at night can just take one of the containers and dump it into the grain bin. It's usually pretty quick to do every week and it means that you know she's getting all her meds.

Also, you should practice posting without irons, that will help fix the wobbly lower leg (and is good for balance in general). But your riding looks no where near as bad as you make it sound, you two look good together!


----------



## PoptartShop

You look pretty good, I don't think you look bad at all. 
I hope you find a solution so she can keep getting her Previcox even if someone is on vacation! Ugh.

I second doing some no-stirrup work (it's a pain, I'm still feeling the burn from Saturday) but it does help lengthen your leg & help you keep it in a good position.  
Looks like you're riding on air!  She moves so gracefully!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Previcox is tiny. It must be fed carefully to make sure the horse gets it.


----------



## KigerQueen

i just drop it in my horses food pan. never had an issue


----------



## Tihannah

Tess is really good about eating anything handed to her and typically licks her food bucket clean. I rode today and there was definitely a difference since I gave her one yesterday and assuming she got one this morning. She was much more forward and willing today, but still not 100%. Another boarder mentioned this morning that she could tell her horse wasn't getting her supplements, so she spoke to my trainer as well, and while I was there she was mixing feed herself. 

The woman I call the "barn manager" is not really, but the only working adult besides my trainer. She's there ALL the time and really works hard to make sure everyone is taken care of. It is the reason they implemented the rule that she was the only one allowed to mix feed. The teenagers were messing up and my trainer can't be there all the time. This was the 2nd time it happened, and if it happens again, I guess I will have to start mixing my own feed. :-(

I rode with another girl this morning. Young girl, 16, who's ridden Tess before and knows how hard it is. She tried to give me some tips and help about posting, and even hopped on Tess for a bit. She got discouraged pretty quick. Tess is simply not an easy ride and makes you work too hard for it. She did tell me that I was using too much seat and leg in the canter - that I just needed to ride it and only use my inside leg to bump her on when she tried to break. I guess my problem with that is that I feel like she's ALWAYS trying to break and I feel like I'm too slow to catch it before it happens. I KNOW I need to do the "no stirrups" work and keep saying I'm going to do it, but every time I get in the saddle, I push it off for another time. I should've done it long ago and need to make it a priority. When I watch that video I can see that I rely way too much on my stirrups and never really sit deep in the saddle because of it. I'm never gonna build the core strength I need without it, so I just have to suck it up and do it and make it part of my weekly routine to do at least 2 rides without stirrups!

We did have an incident this morning after riding for about 30 min where Tess tried to do an outright refusal of working properly again. We weren't even in the dressage arena anymore, just kinda hacking out and about in the jumping arena. Anyhow, I asked for a trot, and she threw her head up in the air, locked up in a hollow frame and started running around in a super fast trot. I couldn't bend her or turn her or even slow her down. It was crazy! I eventually had to do a one rein stop with her because she wasn't listening AT ALL. I did it in both directions and then asked her to walk, relaxed, on a fairly loose rein. Did some bending exercises at walk to get her to soften again for about 10 min. before we picked up the trot again. It was still a fight to prevent the bracing and hollowing, but I fought her through it, and the girl riding with me kinda talked me through it and not letting me give in and let her get away with it. You see, I've created another bad habit by ending the ride when she does this, so now, she uses it as a way to get outta working. I just kept bending and half halting her until she gave. She eventually realized that this wasn't going to work and relaxed and began to soften again. Once she stopped resisting, we did some stretchy trot work, not consistent but decent, and then ended the ride with a cooling off walk around the jump arena. It was probably the longest I've ridden her since the clinic.

There is another boarder I've mentioned before who has a really nice TB mare that she's brought along herself and is **** near perfect on the flat. The boarder is a really lovely rider that helps my trainer with lessons from time to time. Anyhow, I spoke with her today and we're gonna arrange some pony days where she will ride Tess and I will ride her TB. The goal is for me to learn from her well-schooled horse while she tries to teach Tess some things. I think this could be awesome for both of us.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'll look at the un-edited version, no problem. I can't promise when Ill have time to look at it but I will within the next week. 

As for the video

I think part of the leg issue is because you're tight through your hip and knee. I think you're pinching a bit too much and have a stirrup that's a bit too long. So you're always stretching for it and trying to balance. I think it's thinking about putting weight down into your heels and allowing the momentum of the post to bring you up, not you bracing or pinching. Just allow the momentum to send you up. 

Also think about your elbows, you may need to rest your hands on the pommel for a few strides to get the feel but you're a little braced in your elbows and shoulders which is why when you post the trot your hands are coming up with you rather than staying still. Keeping your hands on the pommel will help you get the feeling through your elbows when you post and help stabilize your hands. It's a good thing to practice to remind yourself.

With the contact, think of it being more in your fingers than in your shoulders or elbows. You're a little rigid through there, stretching your shoulders and arms would helps as well as your hip flexors and legs. I do squating stretches to help me and relax those muscles, so they don't tense. I did it a lot more on Dante to sit his trot because it was SO bouncy when he was engaged like being shot up into the rafters every stride lol. 

When she wants to dip behind, keep the contact between your thumb and ring finger but relax and slightly open your others fingers and leg her forward and/or tap her on her shoulder to encourage her to come up and be straighter in her neck. 

Going right she travel a bit quarters in, I'd change this by positioning shoulder fore and kinda look behind you towards her tail turning in. Think of stepping in with her turning her shoulder and body in with yourself looking towards her tail to the inside and then ask her to round around your inside leg, bump her off your inside leg and half halt the outside rein and put more weight into your outside stirrup. You may need to carry the outside rein out wide to help guide her shoulder but it helps. 

It may also help to step into the inside stirrup to turn in sharply allowing the horse to fall into the circle then step into the outside stirrup with the outside rein held wide leg yielding out or falling out of the circle. This helps connect the inside leg to the outside rein and it also helps with getting a feel for when a horse is falling in or falling out. And when you leg yield you can also be neutral between the two stirrups, put on your inside leg then as you come up in your post step into the outside stirrup to tell Tess which direction to travel.

Going left you use too much pressure on the inside rein and get crooked, I'd try to ride a bit straighter and kinda look to the outside a bit to help your position left and keep your body straight. I know she's harder that way and is falling out through the outside but what I'd do is use the fall in, fall out exercise to help get her into the outside rein and when you use your left rein, make sure you get her to give to the left, then bump her off your inside leg, get the bend then pet her with your inside rein and take the outside rein and half halt. Counter flex or go back to the fall in, fall out exercise to get it back. She doesn't seem to want to engage that right hind as much. If I was riding her I'd ride a little haunches fore or in left but it's a tough exercise. You can play with it a bit in walk to get the feel. 

Haunches in, weight down the inside, outside leg back, horse is bending around the inside leg and rib cage and bring the haunches in. Don't go for steepness, go for quality of the concept. Then it's maintaining the inside bend in the ribcage and body while bring the outside hind leg in. Bend is priority, go straight or leg yield if you lose the bend and then try again. If you get 2-3 steps that's great. Just to introduce the concept and feel to you both.

Also for half halt engage and tighten your core as you slide for to help with the organization in the canter. When you do this it's like you're sitting up tall in your shoulders and lifting up through your rib cage and tightening all the muscles in your core as strong as you can and release. Then tighten in again and release. This controls your motion in canter and helps with developing collection.

Overall you guys look great!! I'm really impressed with how far you guys have improved!! You look really good, the transitions and consistency have come a LONG way. She's a lot more organized, getting more swing in her back, coming up more. Using herself a lot more completely. Im really impressed! You should be super pleased with your progress!!


----------



## StephaniHren

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I think part of the leg issue is because you're tight through your hip and knee. I think you're pinching a bit too much and have a stirrup that's a bit too long. So you're always stretching for it and trying to balance.


I thought this the first time I watched it, too. Not that there was any doubting DDN, she gives really good advice.


----------



## PoptartShop

I also did notice your stirrups are a bit long, if you shorten them then maybe it'll help too.  I've had the same problem before.

I am glad you didn't just quit and didn't let Tess win this time. I think the girl helping you will be really good for you guys. :smile: That's exciting! & hopping on a different horse can also teach you a lot too so that's a win-win situation!  Always good to get a different perspective. You really do look great!


----------



## Tihannah

I'm glad you guys pointed that out about the stirrups. I've been back and forth with them for awhile always second guessing myself. I did take them a notch for awhile and then thought maybe I was wrong and dropped them back down. I will take them up again on my next ride and see how it goes.

Thanks for writing all that out Cassie. I think the hardest thing for me with Tess is having to micromanage every step she takes. It's SOOO hard when she's so inconsistent. I feel like everytime I try to make a correction in her bend or keeping her straight, I lose the rhythm, and then trying to push her forward again. And then there's the evasion with the contact. I feel like she's constantly tugging at my hands instead of jsut acccepting the frame and holding it. She BARELY moves off my leg on left lead, which is why I tend to use my inside rein so much. When we approach the corners, she always starts making the turn too soon and its taking everything I have to push her back over to the rail, but most times, its a fail. I try to implement the "stepping into my stirrups", but I'm often putting to much weight into my stirrups already and mess it up as I go into the turns. She gets so crooked an off balance. I watched video of me cantering her down the long side and her haunches are completely out and she's totally crooked.

The only time I can get her really moving well off my leg is when she's 100%. When she's like she was this weekend, it's like trying to move over a brick slab. Even in our downward transitions, she would try to go from a trot to a complete stop or walk to a stop. I decided that nex month, I'm going to have an equine vet come out and do xrays of her right hind and see if there is more going on than just her stifle. She is definitely still guarding the right hind and resistant to working from it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think your saddle is making you sit a bit funky atleast that's my opinion.. it looks like your leg is coming out infront of you... just a thought.




Something else I wanted to say, take your strength, your weaknesses, your victories and your defeats and give yourself a pat on the back! You're doing amazingly, it's hard work to ride a horse and you're doing so well so remember to praise YOURSELF once in awhile.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I really wish I could go to Mississippi and help you guys out. Sometimes it's easier to show than explain.

But you're welcome. I have no doubt in what you're saying, it makes sense to me that she's guarded about the right hind and being an older horse who has had a lot of years being ridden in others ways. She will know more evasions and be more defensive which does it make her harder to re-train. 

Part of the stepping in and stepping out, for example with the fall in and fall out exercise is to kind of throw her off balance and feel how your weight influences her balance and then by throwing her off kinda influencing her to let you influence her if that makes sense. 

Going left, standing her up will come more from your outside rein moving her should in. For example counter flexing and bumping her off your right leg to move her off the outside shoulder and letting her fall in from the outside rein pushing her shoulder in will help. Or going left having her leg yield off the right a few steps to help with her shoulder and help her get the idea. Falling through the turn too soon is part of her losing her balance, falling through the shoulders. It's partially why I don't go very deep into the corners on horses that are less balanced because I can eventually do it but at that moment that is where they can balanced if that makes sense? Then I start doing shallow loops to help with improving their balance and movement in the shoulders. 

You can also do a thing where you steer her shoulders off the track a 2ft then steer her back to the track and steer her off the track 2 ft and steer her back in. That can be really helpful too. 

I have no doubt it's a lot of organization and timing. I don't think it's necessarily micro managing, so much as showing her what you want then leaving her alone and correcting her again. 

But especially left, try not to take the left rein so much and take the right. Counter flex, bump her off your right leg then when she's in the right lead. Don't bend in going left. Bend not quite out but keep pretty straight in your position, maybe a hair positioned to the outside and then put your inside knee leg on for inside bend but do not lose the outside rein or outside. Left I wouldn't position in with your body because she naturally wants to lean in and disengage the right hind. 

And it probably would be good to have her looked at and see what the vet thinks.

Overall you really are doing a fantastic job with her!


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> I think your saddle is making you sit a bit funky atleast that's my opinion.. it looks like your leg is coming out infront of you... just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I wanted to say, take your strength, your weaknesses, your victories and your defeats and give yourself a pat on the back! You're doing amazingly, it's hard work to ride a horse and you're doing so well so remember to praise YOURSELF once in awhile.


I totally agree. It's definitely not helping me and I need something that helps put me in a more correct position. I've been looking for a few months and have narrowed it down to a few I really like. I'm hoping to purchase a good used one with my bonus this year, but it's just gonna depend on what I can find at my price point.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> I totally agree. It's definitely not helping me and I need something that helps put me in a more correct position. I've been looking for a few months and have narrowed it down to a few I really like. I'm hoping to purchase a good used one with my bonus this year, but it's just gonna depend on what I can find at my price point.


It's really hard to find a saddle that fits you and your horse so I sympathise I remember what it was like when I first started saddle hunting at it was still costly at the end! $1100 !


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's really hard to find a saddle that fits you and your horse so I sympathise I remember what it was like when I first started saddle hunting at it was still costly at the end! $1100 !


I wish I could get what I wanted for $1100! For a good used saddle in the brands I'm wanting, I'm trying to keep it under $2500.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> I wish I could get what I wanted for $1100! For a good used saddle in the brands I'm wanting, I'm trying to keep it under $2500.


Ouch, right in the wallet. The eventer did this weird thing she put a towel under the back of my saddle.. my saddle fits Roy but he's got no topline and a massive wither so it makes the saddle sort of lean back if that makes sense? Put me in such a position once she did that it was like wow no more chair seat.


----------



## KigerQueen

i use one of these on my saddle. odie is WAY uphill and it helps level my saddle out. even on shark witherd rocket. maybe look into it?


----------



## Tihannah

I just had her saddle reflocked and fitted. It fits her perfectly. Just doesn't fit me.


----------



## KigerQueen

understand that. i love my thorowgood because it is a nice fit and it adjusts to fit any horse. they are fairly inexpensive used or new so it might be something to consider. mine is a combination so i can use it for jumping as well and it fits most horses as it is. i want a smaller gullet to make the fit better for odie but its not bad for being a cob gullet.


https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/thorowgood-t8-dressage-saddle--12088


----------



## Tihannah

Not in a great place right now and feeling pretty down about about my horse. Only rode Monday and Friday this week, partly due to weather, and partly because we're having another down period. I gave her 3 days off, and when I showed up Friday evening, again, she was just not in it. Very heavy on the forehand and very inconsistent in the gaits. I couldn't even get one left lead 20m circle out of her. She would only give me half a circle and broke at the same spot each time. I tried 5-6 times before I simply gave up. But no matter what I did, I could not get her off my hands.

It frustrates me that I can't figure this out. Why one week, she is fantastic and working like a champ, and the next week, she is sluggish and heavy and slow when nothing has changed in regards to her feed and supplements. I know I need to have the equine vet out to do xrays, but I just can't squeeze it in until next month. Its definitely still the right hind. The spot that she breaks at is a turn where she has to push off on her right hind to make the turn in the canter. She does an almost skip and then goes into trot every time. I'm hoping he will have some kinda solution for us and I'm hoping its before John comes or I won't ride her in the clinic. I just don't want to spend 45 min struggling to get her through a lesson when she's not 100%. I would likely find a different horse to ride. One of my trainer's or my friend's TB. :-( 

There was one good thing that came out of our ride on Friday evening though. You all were correct about the stirrups! I took them up a notch and my posting felt a lot better and I didn't feel like my legs were flapping like crazy either. I also didn't have trouble keeping my stirrups! So at least there's that.

I plan on going out to ride today, but its raining right now. Should clear up by early afternoon. I think I'll give her some bute before I ride and see if that helps any. I'm gonna try to get my guy to come and maybe get some video. Maybe my friend will be there and I can try her TB too. I really need a pick me up right now. :-(


----------



## whisperbaby22

Even though I just trail ride, I also have ups and downs. It may make you feel a little better to know that we all go through this.


----------



## KigerQueen

dont feel bad. odie wont do half the things i want out of shear laziness. but i always think im doing something wrong and in brings me down alot. riding our 32 year old and asking him the same thing i do odie and getting a RESPONCE is the only thing keeping me from quitting some days


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I hope your week starts improving, I'm sorry it's been rough with Tess not feeling well. Hopefully the vet or someone will have something good or fair to say. 

I wouldn't feel bad about your riding if Tess isn't feeling well or is struggling. It can be really hard to ride them when they're not comfortable. Sometimes it's a puzzle trying to figure out is it saddle or what the cause may be. I hope your vet has some answers for you when you're able to have him/her come out.


----------



## Tihannah

I did manage to get out to ride today and though she seemed to feel better, it was really windy today, and she was spooking at EVERYTHING. I really struggled getting her to try and focus or be consistent with anything. My friend, Helen, was giving a lesson in the dressage arena, so we couldn't go in there. She is the one with the TB I am hoping to get some rides on.

She saw my struggles and after the lesson, she offered to hop on Tess before her next student showed up. She spent about 25 min working with her and it was VERY eye opening. Most of it was lateral work at the walk just getting Tess to bend and give her neck. At first, she had to take her feet completely out of the stirrups and give Tess firm, consistent kicks to get her move off her leg, especially on left lead. She said the bracing in her head and neck is just simply because Tess doesn't move or bend off the inside leg. It is also the reason I can't balance her in the turns and why we struggle so much with 20m circles. The first 10 min was like watching a battle royale. Lol. Tess was kinda like WTH?? But Helen stayed firm and consistent with her and whenever she gave her head (the bend), she praised her loudly. She said Tess just naturally tries to keep her body straight.

As she rode, she talked me through everything she was doing, what was happening, and the reaction to look for from Tess. It was VERY eye-opening. And as she rode and talked, I realized that MUCH of what she was saying is the same that @DanteDressageNerd (Cassie) has been trying to explain to me, but it was difficult for me to piece together without seeing. Mostly because I am more of a visual learner. She did laterals consistently in both directions constantly changing the bend - doing figure 8's at walk up and down the arena while explaining to me the method and the purpose. Watching her made me REALLY understand the meaning behind riding back to front because she physically showed me and told me what she was doing.

Watching her ride, I could see everything I've been doing wrong. Too much hands and not enough leg for sure! Tess only tried yanking with her a couple times and it was met with either a swift leg or tap of the whip. At one point, she asked her to trot and, of course, without the downward aid, Tess came to a stop for no reason. Without hesitation, she got several swift taps of the whip on her rear until she jumped back into the trot.

After about 20 min of lateral work, Tess was bending easier and light on the contact. She even gave a little stretch at the trot. And what I saw in that stretch made me realize that I was never getting an honest stretch out of her. Helen kept her mind constantly working so that she completely forgot about the wind and the judges booth and whatever else she normally spooks at. What I saw her do with Tess today was fill in the holes that have been missing in our training. She gave me the tools I needed to lay down a better foundation with Tess and get her working to the degree that more educated horses are working. I know what I need to do now to fix a lot of things, and I'm excited about it.

We are going to start working together this week. I will likely meet her at the barn tomorrow and we will get started after her lessons. She is really eager to help me and I'm so grateful. She's going to teach me how to do some good groundwork with Tess and let me ride her horses. She wants me to ride her other TB mare because she is even more educated, but I'm not sure I'm ready for her yet. She's 17, but you'd never know it by looking at her. I didn't even realize she was a TB until Helen told me. She looks THAT good. If you saw her, you would think she was 7 or 8 yrs old tops. Beautiful topline and muscled like nobody's business. But she is also on the hotter side and a lot more sensitive than the one we were discussing. But Helen thinks that if I ride her, she will teach me more about correctness.

Anyhow, I'm excited to get going on a new path with Tess and excited for what Helen and her horses can teach me.


----------



## Dehda01

That is fantastic. Unfortunately, as a newer rider, you don't know what you don't know, and therefore you can't teach Tess, and fill those holes, and your other trainer has been failing you. 

EVERYTHING comes from the go button! I don't even really like to work on much contact, just round and soft, and FORWARD for a long time with my youngsters. And even with my well broke horses, we often have to return to the idea if they get too bottled into collection. I am glad you have found someone to help you work through her. And riding other horses that have the feeling already is SO IMPORTANT for you to learn feel. You can't teach what you don't know .


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> That is fantastic. Unfortunately, as a newer rider, you don't know what you don't know, and therefore you can't teach Tess, and fill those holes, and your other trainer has been failing you.
> 
> EVERYTHING comes from the go button! I don't even really like to work on much contact, just round and soft, and FORWARD for a long time with my youngsters. And even with my well broke horses, we often have to return to the idea if they get too bottled into collection. I am glad you have found someone to help you work through her. And riding other horses that have the feeling already is SO IMPORTANT for you to learn feel. You can't teach what you don't know .


The more I read and learned and watched, the more I felt like there were things missing in my foundation. It was something I referred to back when I did my first schooling show. Yes, I could make Tess run through the test, but I never felt like we were actually accomplishing the purpose of the moves in the test or executing them as they were meant to be, if that makes any sense.

I am excited about working with Helen because I've seen what she's done with her own horses and I think I can learn a lot from them.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww don't feel bad about your riding!  It's not your fault, I'm sure everything will be a lot better next month after everything gets figured out with the X-rays. Something's bothering her, it's not you. I know what you mean though. Sometimes I feel like that about Redz. Especially since he's had a lot of time off lately because of the stupid weather (it rained all weekend except Saturday for my lesson). I won't be riding him until like Wednesday because it's supposed to rain today & tomorrow. Ugh. So I don't know how he will be either, Saturday he was a pure angel in my lesson but who knows what Wednesday will bring. Hate the inconsistency here too!

That's really really good that Helen is helping you & hopping on Tess.  Really glad you got to see that. Now you know what you have to work on.
So exciting you get to work with her! Riding one of her horses will help you too. Can't wait to see how it goes! We all have our days, don't sweat it.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad Helen is able to help you! I'm so glad you have someone there who can show you and point things out to you as you go. It really makes a big difference to have someone there on the ground and show you when to do something or not. 

Also there are ALWAYS and forever holes in learning and you just keep learning figuring out what you're missing. You can always improve the basics and work on the details. It's just part of the fun of the journey. ALWAYS something to work on and improve on. ALWAYS something to learn, no matter who you are, how talented you are or anything else.


----------



## Tihannah

We had an AWESOME session tonight! I feel like I learned SO much! Lol. And 95% we did at the walk. I didn't get to ride one of Helen's horses. One threw a shoe and the other was being her normal nutty self, so we just stuck with me and Tess. 

One thing I forgot to mention about Friday and Tess being sluggish. I forgot that when I went in to fill her supplement box that she was totally out. I hadn't been out since Monday so I don't know when she ran out. Her Smartpaks didn't arrive till Thursday. Anyhow, I wonder if it didn't have something to do with it, because she was better on Sunday, and tonight I could tell she was definitely feeling good. 

Anyhow, we did laterals, bending, counter-bending, turns on the forehand, and she even showed me how to push her haunches out. We did a lot of work from quarter line to the rail and circles. Lots of circles! Tess remembered everything from yesterday, so it made it that much easier to get her working for me today. It was amazing the difference I saw in her. I finally got to see what real contact was supposed to feel like, what true bend felt like, and actually feel her move off my leg. We even got some HONEST stretching down into contact. We stayed in a forward working walk the whole time, and after awhile, when we changed directions, I didn't lose the contact or the bend. Although she did try to yank a few times, she was never heavy or leaning on my hands.

We only did a little trot work because I wanted to focus on her getting her more consistent at the walk. But Helen talked to me about being less animated in my aids and getting her to respond more to my seat. She taught me how to ask for the trot more with my seat than legs. I was amazed at how easily Tess went into a trot without me using a lot of leg. The first couple times I could tell she was kinda confused. She trotted a few steps and then stopped almost as if to ask, "Is that really what you wanted?" But when I tried it the third time, she held the trot and off we went. And she was forward! It wasn't the slow, choppy, half a##ed trot I usually get. I did struggle with applying as much leg as I needed to while posting, but it's just my silly lack of coordination. We even attempted the counter-bend at the trot. It wasn't as clean as what we got at the walk, but Helen said it would get better with more time and work like this.

We talked about my position and my struggle with posting and she really believes my saddle is hindering me. She said it puts me in a chair seat. Hopefully, I can find something affordable soon that fits us both.

At the end of our ride, as we left the arena to head back to the barn, Tess felt so supple and loose. The hips were really sashaying and she seemed to feel really good. Helen explained that none of these exercises were things that I'd do during a test (except the stretch walk), but all of them would help me in getting her truly round and bending for the real work. She also said that if we continued the stretching work, that I would begin to see some real progress in her topline. We will likely get together again on Wednesday and she wants to teach me some lunge work. I am ecstatic! I've never had so much fun riding and working at the walk! Lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's so great you had such a good time! I'm so glad you and Helen are doing this.  I'm sure Tess is loving it too. I hope you do find a saddle that fits better, it'll make all the difference. But of course looking for a saddle is a struggle in itself. Ugh! 
Yeah, we always think doing stuff at the walk will be boring, but it's actually pretty awesome to work on things only at a walk. So proud of you guys and the progress you're making already! In just one day! :smile: 
Tomorrow will be even better I'm sure. 

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Tihannah

I really learned a lot. And don't get me wrong, I still love my trainer and we have become really close in the past couple months. I just think it helps to have other perspectives and approaches. I think my trainer approaches training more with the rider, and Helen's approach is geared more towards the horse, if that makes sense. My trainer was there last night when I was working with Helen and she doesn't take offense to us working with other people at all. She actually encourages it. I think having them both helping me this year is going to be great. I'm excited about riding tonight and building on what we've learned.


----------



## Tazzie

Oh I'm so excited to hear it's taken a turn for the better! YAY!! Hopefully it keeps going well!


----------



## PoptartShop

Right, I totally agree. It's helping both you and the horse, one concentrating more on the horse, & one concentrating more on the rider. Sounds pretty darn awesome to me!


----------



## Tihannah

Sings>>> My girlfriend's back and we're gonna get in trouble! Hey Yahhh! Hey Yahhh! My girlfriend's back! 

Tess was awesome tonight. Back on a high! Woot Woot! Lol. I really wish I knew what was causing the ups and downs though. Particularly the downs, but I'm so glad she's feeling better again. We had a great ride and spent a lot of time working at the walk going through all our newly learned exercises. We squeezed in some trot work and after all the lateral work, flexions, and bending, the trot felt amazing. She felt really loose and supple. We even cantered once in each direction and she felt like a total powerhouse, especially on right lead. Like it was just easy for her tonight, whereas just last Friday, it felt like it was just too hard on her.

I definitely had a harder time getting her to bend and move off my leg in the trot and canter, but it's a work in progress and we're definitely headed in the right direction. I gave her lots of pats and praise when we finished and she seemed pretty satisfied with herself giving me lots of lip flubbering with each praise.:loveshower::happydance:


----------



## PoptartShop

That's so great! Woo-wooooooo go Tess go Tess go Tess! :lol:
I'm glad she's feeling better again too. :smile: It is a work in progress, but you will get there. Looks like you're doing better & better each time, and I'm sure you spoiled her with treats and hugs!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

**** I LOVE that song! lol but I have a thing for 60's music lol

I am SO glad you have a good dynamic of ideas floating around and them having different ways to say similar things. I'm really glad you have someone to show you because I agree. It makes a big difference! 

I am REALLY REALLY happy for you guys! I'm so glad you're making so much progress and have a friend to help you with things.

As for saddles, it doesn't surprise me. I'm partial Trilogy after riding in SO many different saddles (supportive without being restrictive of compromising position). Not a schlese fan but try a few different brands and figure out what works best for you. When I was eventing I preferred a flatter seat but as I learned more and became pickier I prefer something deep-supportive but not restrictive. I hate the feeling of being locked or having to fight the saddle to be in balance. Nor do I like something where I totally support myself. I never liked schlese because they were so restrictive and never like custom because every rider I see in them rides in a chair seat because it's the rider too far on their hind with thighs bracing against the blocks and also because of how many problems my friends has experience working with them and their reps. And also playing with seat sizes. For example I ride in an 18in in a deeper seat and I think we're pretty close in height. But good luck I hope you get a chance to try a good variety and get a feel for what you and Tess like.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> **** I LOVE that song! lol but I have a thing for 60's music lol
> 
> I am SO glad you have a good dynamic of ideas floating around and them having different ways to say similar things. I'm really glad you have someone to show you because I agree. It makes a big difference!
> 
> I am REALLY REALLY happy for you guys! I'm so glad you're making so much progress and have a friend to help you with things.
> 
> As for saddles, it doesn't surprise me. I'm partial Trilogy after riding in SO many different saddles (supportive without being restrictive of compromising position). Not a schlese fan but try a few different brands and figure out what works best for you. When I was eventing I preferred a flatter seat but as I learned more and became pickier I prefer something deep-supportive but not restrictive. I hate the feeling of being locked or having to fight the saddle to be in balance. Nor do I like something where I totally support myself. I never liked schlese because they were so restrictive and never like custom because every rider I see in them rides in a chair seat because it's the rider too far on their hind with thighs bracing against the blocks and also because of how many problems my friends has experience working with them and their reps. And also playing with seat sizes. For example I ride in an 18in in a deeper seat and I think we're pretty close in height. But good luck I hope you get a chance to try a good variety and get a feel for what you and Tess like.


I'm a 60s music fan too.  I've seen a few Trilogies and have heard them mentioned before. I will definitely look into some. I've been looking at the Wolfgang Solos (used older models). The new ones I tried with the custom fitter felt VERY restrictive, and the fitter suggested I try the Icon Flight. I really want something with the deeper seat too. I'm just hoping that whatever I find fits us both! I don't think Tess is hard to fit, like some Friesians, but I definitely don't want to put her in a bad saddle!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I don't particularly like the icon flight because they're built to recline the rider onto their pockets with their leg out in front of them. My friend had one and to sit her mare's trot really had to brace against the knee blocks in that saddle and behind the motion but in the saddle she bought from me it isn't like that at all. I don't know but I think sometimes you have to try something you don't like

And I am partial to trilogy, I really think after you try a bunch of different ones you get really picky about what you like and don't like and get more of a feeling of what feels right or not. My personal favorite is the verago 18in atm. That's what I'm riding Frankie in right now atm but I LOVE that one because while it has a deep-supportive seat which I need for how big Frankie's movements is it is not at all restrictive. I never feel like the saddle is placing me behind or in front of the movement. I feel like my position naturally sits without being forced and I can relax in it without having to fight the saddle for an in balance position. It just puts me in my point of balance. 

*shrugs* but I think it's good to try a bunch of different ones because it really makes you appreciate when you find the right one. I imagine it's like finding that perfect wand :lol:

And yes the 60s had some great tunes! "You Dont Own Me" one of my favorite songs is from then.


----------



## Tihannah

Sorry if this is long... I'm just so excited about our new developments and need to record it all!

Tess and I had our lunge lesson with Helen today and it was AWESOME. Tess did so much better than I thought she would as she has always been resistant to lunging, as if its the dumbest thing she's ever been made to do. Lol.

Helen gave me the run down of the basics and then explained the purpose. "Different people use lunging for different purposes. For Tess, we don't wanna tire her. We just want her to accept the bit and relax or stretch down into it, and once she's consistent at each gait (walk & trot) in each direction, then you quit." I told her that I don't think I've ever been able to get Tess to canter on the lunge. She told me not to worry about it. It was simply too hard for her to canter in such a small circle, and that was not the objective anyways. She started it off and Tess only tried to stop once, but Helen made it clear she was not to stop on her own accord with a quick tap on the butt. She explained what she was doing, how I needed to position myself, and what I needed to look for from Tess. That I needed to be quick with praise when she reached down to the bit. After a couple minutes, she handed it over to me and kept an eye on us while she worked with a student a few yards away. 

It wasn't as hard as I thought and Tess did really well. In the trot, it was harder pushing her forward into the contact from the ground, but all in all she did really well. We worked both directions and I got some really nice stretching. Helen thought we did really well for our first real go at it.

After lunging I got in the saddle and Tess's trot felt really nice and Helen thought she looked really good. It was like the lunging had loosened her up. I didn't ride Thursday or Friday, so we needed a bit more work in the bend. As soon as Helen finished with her student, she offered to hop on and give Tess a refresher. She rode her for about 10 min or so. I asked her if she could do a left lead canter circle for me and told her about the spot Tess always breaks. She did not break for Helen. Lol. But she told me why. When Tess goes into this turn, she throws all of her weight onto her inside shoulder, so she showed me how much easier the turn was when you made her bend and put her weight onto the outside. Tess did try to break at a different spot, but Helen met her with quick taps of the whip and she kinda cow-kicked once and then jumped back into the canter. She didn't break again after that.

When Helen was done, I got back in the saddle and Tess felt amazing. Moving easily off my leg, easier to bend, and really light in the contact. We did a canter in each direction, but the left lead, we did two 20m circles and they were easily our best yet. It didn't feel hard at all. Helen watched from the ground and said we looked really good and Tess was coming over her back.

She said that as quickly as Tess has picked all of this up in the past week, that she thinks she will be consistent in no time and I will start to see more change in her muscling and build. I love that fact that I actually UNDERSTAND now and it's showing in the way Tess reacts to my aids. I'm working more with my seat and legs, so Tess doesn't HAVE to lean or be heavy in my hands. It was never even an issue today. Helen has explained to me in detail the mechanics of my inside and outside rein and I'm no longer holding Tess tight trying to keep her together. I simply keep my outside rein steady, but light, and half halt with my inside rein and leg when I need more bend. But I give instant release with my inside rein and just ask her to hold the contact with my outside. When she comes off the contact - inside leg and tickling of the inside rein and just like that, she is soft and round again. There is no fight and it is really nice. 

After a short ride, we just kinda hacked around and hung out with Helen while she gave a jumping lesson with a young student. We walked mostly on a loose rein, but every so often, I'd pick up my reins and ask Tess to bend and go round, and she'd do it easily. Tess felt so nice today and it was because the communication Helen has helped me establish with her is now clear. She is not being forced or pushed to do more than she is able. She is being given firm expectations to acknowledge the aids and when she follows through, she is being lavished with praise. And to be honest, I think she even enjoys it. While Helen was teaching, I got off and walked with Tess to where she was standing. Helen said, "She probably hates me now." And as soon as she said it, Tess moved toward her and nuzzled her softly. We both awwwed. Lol.

I can't even express how happy I am with what we are learning and how well Tess is responding to it. It's like the missing pieces in a puzzle I've been desperately trying to figure out. And I'm so grateful that Helen is eager to help us and loves seeing us improve. She approaches it so much differently than everyone else I've asked to hop on Tess. They see her as too difficult to ride, but Helen just sees her as lacking the understanding and is more than happy to teach her. In turn, she is helping me build a better partnership with my horse, develop her, and become a better rider. I truly think this is going to be a remarkable year for us both!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That sounds wonderful! I'm really glad Helen is able to help you while lunging and undersaddle. So glad she's able to help you through things and help you so that you can understand the concepts and what she's trying to tell you. It helps a lot to have someone there and SHOW you how to do something. I think a lot of horses want to do a good job and just need to be shown the direction and they'll try. Tess seems like one of those, so I bet she's happy to gain confidence and feel her mom gain confidence too


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> That sounds wonderful! I'm really glad Helen is able to help you while lunging and undersaddle. So glad she's able to help you through things and help you so that you can understand the concepts and what she's trying to tell you. It helps a lot to have someone there and SHOW you how to do something. I think a lot of horses want to do a good job and just need to be shown the direction and they'll try. Tess seems like one of those, so I bet she's happy to gain confidence and feel her mom gain confidence too


I lunged her and rode again and she was fantastic. She's moving SO well off my seat and legs that it makes me grin when I'm in the saddle. When I told Helen how difficult it was keeping her balanced and on the contact when we changed reins, she said it was because I was using too much hands. Tess had learned to lean into my right rein/hand so that when we changed direction, she lost her balance and the connection. So today, we focused on changing rein more with my seat and leg, and there was definitely improvement. She is carrying herself more and really connecting front to back. It doesn't feel like I'm riding separate halves so much anymore. I think she also enjoys the fact that the contact has become so much lighter, and because of it, my half halts are getting a better response from her.

I didn't realize it until after our ride was done, but today was pretty windy and we worked in the dressage arena. We focused a lot on our lateral exercises and consistency in the gaits, 20m circles, etc. But when we were all done, I realized that we didn't have any moments of spooking at the judges booth or being jumpy about the wind. I kept Tess so engrossed in the exercises that she didn't have time to focus on anything else. I so wish I had been able to get video, but my guy didn't come out with me today. I posted my phone up to record in the corner of the arena, but half of it was cut out and then the wind blew my phone sideways so that 90% of it was cutoff.

Anyhow, I did still struggle getting her off that inside shoulder in the left lead canter. I texted Helen to tell her about our ride and she has lessons tomorrow, so we will likely get together again afterwards and she will hop on again for me and help me work through it.

I should also mention that part of the holes in my work with Tess is because even when I'm doing weekly lessons, we have 45 min to work through things, and then the rest of the week I'm on my own trying to figure things out. This time of year is also really busy with my trainer so I think I've only had 2 lessons since John was last here in October, I think? Helen is at the barn several days a week, she's not charging me for her help, and often spends an hour or 2 with us and really enjoys it. We have time to chat about different things while tacking up, between her lessons, after her lessons, and then she'll hop on and work Tess as well, whereas with my trainer, we just have that quick 45 min window to cover as much as possible. So I think the extra time and one on one is super beneficial for us.

Although I did admit to Helen yesterday that I'm a little nervous about when John comes and sees the dramatic improvement in Tess. If he asks me about it, what am I supposed to say?? That I've been working with Helen?? Eek... My trainer hasn't seen it yet, so even she doesn't know...


----------



## Tihannah

So I finally got to ride my friends TB Mare last night! I rode Tess first while Helen was doing a lesson and Tess did really well and is getting better every day.

I hate to admit it, but I did not enjoy riding this horse at all. :-( She was soooo...different? Her trot was even bumpier than Tess! Lol. I did not find her to move easy off my leg, yet I had to maintain very loose contact with her, so I found it difficult to maintain any sort of directional control, except for in a circle, and even that was just crooked and off. I think my aids confused her. I'd ask for bend and she'd trot. She didn't respond well to halt or downwards either. Helen tried to talk me through it while she was riding her other horse, but we simply did not click at all. It felt like I was starting my first day of riding again. I know most of it is my lack of experience and I realized what little experience I have is with basically ALL draft type horses. I didn't like the smaller frame or her movement, and I felt really uncomfortable in the saddle at times. I guess I'm just used to Tess having a more uphill build, but most of the time, I felt like I was riding a horse with no front end. Lol.

I didn't do more than walk and trot because I felt like I had no real control in the saddle so she didn't get a good ride outta me. After Helen finished riding her horse, she hopped on and got her working some more and I just stood and watched. She looked nice with Helen riding her, but I felt totally lost in the saddle. I know a lot of people love them, but I don't think this breed will ever be a fit for me. :-/


----------



## Dehda01

This is why it is important for you to RIDE DIFFERENT HORSES! It teaches you how to adjust as a rider to the different movement of new horses. You don't need to love a TB, but it will make you a more adjustable rider. Learning how to ride a sensitive horse is a good thing, and it will teach you how to get Tess closer to that feeling. 

I love riding friesians, Andys, wbs, draft crosses and arabs. They all ride SO differently. I needed to learn to ask for what I want in different ways I order to get what I want without blowing their little pony minds.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Where you can, it's definitely good to ride as many different horses of different types as possible. It is true different types can have a very distinct different mental type. Arabs are pretty distinct lol. But I actually love riding thoroughbreds, mostly because of their willingness and strong desire to please. They really want to do the right thing but are easily offended or discouraged. Not all tbs but the majority of the ones and crosses I worked with had that. Though I'll say in terms of feel, I don't like the feeling of light-delicate movers. I much prefer a powerful ride.

It's good to ride as many different horses as possible, it gives you better feel and awareness of yourself and gives you a better idea of how to prepare. It will help you build your skills! I think any horse who feels different than what you're used to will feel strange for a while, until it begins to become more familiar and feel more natural. At present all your instincts are geared towards Tess, so anything else will tend to feel odd but I'm glad Helen is able to help you as much as she has. And I can't imagine your trainer will mind since she's helped you so much.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Where you can, it's definitely good to ride as many different horses of different types as possible. It is true different types can have a very distinct different mental type. Arabs are pretty distinct lol. But I actually love riding thoroughbreds, mostly because of their willingness and strong desire to please. They really want to do the right thing but are easily offended or discouraged. Not all tbs but the majority of the ones and crosses I worked with had that. Though I'll say in terms of feel, I don't like the feeling of light-delicate movers. I much prefer a powerful ride.
> 
> It's good to ride as many different horses as possible, it gives you better feel and awareness of yourself and gives you a better idea of how to prepare. It will help you build your skills! I think any horse who feels different than what you're used to will feel strange for a while, until it begins to become more familiar and feel more natural. At present all your instincts are geared towards Tess, so anything else will tend to feel odd but I'm glad Helen is able to help you as much as she has. And I can't imagine your trainer will mind since she's helped you so much.


Its hard to explain it, but she almost felt mechanical or robotic. Like totally disconnected and just going through the motions. I like that Tess has personality and sometimes attitude. Especially last night! Holy cow was she being a total mare! I told myself exactly what you and Dehda are saying - that I needed this experience and more experiences on different horses to become a better rider. I hated that I felt totally lost on this horse and that I confused her. I will likely ride her a few more times just for the experience and trying to learn.

I felt like I should've lunged Tess before our ride last night. She has been feeling incredible under saddle lately with lots of stamina and just going really well. Last night she was not a very willing participant. She didn't want to soften on left lead and was trying to cheat with her neck on right lead. I'd ask her to walk and she tried to trot. I'd ask her to trot, and she'd break into canter. And not a normal canter, but almost galloping where I had trouble slowing her down. Even on left lead canter, she was just flying around the arena like a maniac and not wanting to soften and bend. I kept trying to take her down to the walk and do lateral exercises and when I'd ask her to bend, she'd jump into a fast trot. At one point, she went from walk to trot to canter in a space of 3 seconds with no upwards aid and I couldn't get her to slow down and didn't want to resort to pulling back on the reins, so I turned her in a tight circle and let her run it out until she tired. It didn't take long, about 3 circles was enough, but I don't know what got into her. She was simply not listening at all. Just all attitude.

The funny thing is. I came to terms with my spurs. I felt like we have come to a good place where she was responding so well of my legs, that I probably didn't need them. I'm also terrible about accidentally bumping her with them, so I just put them in my hoodie pocket, just in case. I worried that she might be a little less forward without them, but I wanted to give it a try anyways. We had no issue with forward. We had issue with whoa and listening. Lol. Work has been EXHAUSTING this week, so I'm not sure if I'm going to ride tonight, but if I do, I will definitely spend some time lunging first!


----------



## Dehda01

Yes, the first time you ride a new horse it will feel very different. Honestly, it can take a few rides before you start feeling comfortable. Beginner riders really should be riding as many horses as possible so they don't don't just learn how to ride a single horse. 

I have 7 horses. Each rides VERY differently. My arabs feel like they have VERY short little necks and are tiny little movers compared to riding the huge necked BIG MOVING 17h NSH gelding I have. But riding the smaller horses are often easier because there is less body to package. 

When I was competing and training, putting together a 15 or16h lighter horse is SO MUCH easier than packing together a 17.2h moose. They think faster, are an easier ride to get to move their bodies typically and for the average rider are a more ammy friendly pleasure ride. 

I used to think I needed to be riding 17+h horses because I am nearly 6' tall. But I have really come to appreciate smaller horses. And they often are fantastic teachers. So now I LOFF them.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, TB's definitely feel a bit different. IMO they are my favorite but that's because I've only really ridden those or QH's. Nothing too exciting. :lol:
That's good you did ride a different horse though, it will help in the long run.  You just have to get used to their different movements. It is definitely going to be hard to get used to!


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Yeah, TB's definitely feel a bit different. IMO they are my favorite but that's because I've only really ridden those or QH's. Nothing too exciting. :lol:
> That's good you did ride a different horse though, it will help in the long run.  You just have to get used to their different movements. It is definitely going to be hard to get used to!


And I'm sure that's the case as I've only ever ridden draft type horses. I rode QH's as a kid, but that was twenty-some odd years ago. I did take a TB on trial once for purchase, but he failed PPE miserably and I'd only ridden him twice and the vet told me he wasn't well enough to even ride so he got sent back. I think I've just become accustomed to the feel of a bigger horse. But I long to one day see what it feels like to ride a WB! That would be exciting for me! lol.


----------



## Tihannah

Had a lesson this morning. Didn't do as well as I'd hoped, but my trainer got see first hand:

1. The BIG improvement in Tess's overall strength and stamina
2. The new found attitude

I lunged her in both directions - walk and trot before the lesson to get her loose and warmed up. Nice stretching at the walk, but minimal at the trot again. We we worked on getting her bending and stretching again in the lesson, and just like in our rides, after about 25 min, the attitude kicked in and she started yanking at the reins, bracing, and cantering to evade. My trainer was surprised at first and said if she did it again, we were going to canter her until she wore out. She did it again several more times and I literally could not stop her - just had to make the circles smaller until she quit on her own. My trainer couldn't believe it. So then we had to work on asking for the trot without allowing her to canter. At one point, I asked her to trot and she immediately tried to jump into canter. I'd strong half halt with both seat and reins, pull her back to trot 2 steps, and then she'd try to canter again. We literally went half a circle doing trot trot-canter, trot-trot-canter steps. It was nuts!

My trainer said she totally saw the point that the attitude kicked in. She said now that she's stronger, she's becoming more resistant when being asked to work properly. Forward was no problem, but she was going to do it her way. My trainer said the canter was beautiful and she was stepping under herself more than she'd ever seen. She said it was apparently easier for her to work over her back in the canter, than at the trot, so she was defaulting to it each time I asked her to work properly in the trot. My trainer said it looked like she was mentally checking out.

Helen showed up halfway through the lesson and sat off to the side with one of the pony clubbers and kinda pretended not to be watching. Lol. She was giving a D3 test for one of the girls after my ride, so we didn't get to talk much, but she saw the attitude and nonstop cantering episode. When the lesson started, my trainer remarked how good Tess was moving and asked what I'd been doing. I just told her that Helen had been teaching us lateral exercises and stretching and she thought it was great and to keep doing it.

We plan to meet up at the barn tomorrow and I'm gonna have her hop on and see if she can help me work through the 25 min window with Tess. She wasn't panting after the lesson and only had a small bit of sweat under her girth line. The first few days we did the exercises with Tess, she was fantastic, but I think when she realized that this was becoming a permanent thing, she decided she wanted to no part of it. Lol. She had 2 days off before our lesson today, so there was no excuse for it. I'm ecstatic that she's feeling so well and hopeful that we will get through this too.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Canter is definitely easier then trot ! I was told exactly the same thing about Roy, walk and canter would be his easier gaits and trot would be his hardest! 


We taught Roy to stretch on the lunge in the trot by doing lots of transitions and every time he put his head down an inch lots and lots of praise. If you're into that anyway.


I'm glad your trainer got to see the attitude that would make it easier to explain what's going on and she can help you out more!


----------



## Tihannah

Not a whole lot to report. Rode with Helen again on Monday. Spent time tacking up and lunging Tess while she finished up a lesson and then joined me on her horse. Lunging Tess has been going great and I've really been seeing the positive effects. We really focus on getting her to relax and stretch down and it really helps to loosen her up before our rides.

I rode for about 20 min just working on laterals and getting Tess to stretch down and then we did a little canter work. Now that Tess is stronger, cantering has become much easier for her and she easily responds when I ask. However, improving the canter or making adjustments is difficult because unless we're on right lead, it's difficult to get her to maintain the gait. Helen saw my struggle and decided to hop on while I held her fire breathing dragon. Lol.

So Helen gets on and they do 2 20m circles, and of course, Tess tries to break, and that's when the battle began. Helen had to literally swat her 3 times with the whip, but she picked the canter back up. One 20m circle and she'd break again. Then 2 20m circles and she'd break. And every time she broke, Helen would get after her. Before all was said and done they were cantering 20m circles and laps around the arena without breakin. And I'm being totally honest here that I've NEVER seen Tess canter that long (even on right lead). I always worried about pushing her too hard and its the reason she has developed this bad habit of breaking, but Helen made it absolutely clear that you don't stop until I tell you to stop! The kicker was that when she finally let her trot and then walk, Tess wasn't even breathing hard. Though when Helen jumped off, she did look back at her with a "You evil b****!" look. Lol. It was amazing.

Even though Helen won the battle, she said that she's never been on a horse that was so desensitized to the whip and had such little reaction to it. She said she can't carry a whip on her horse unless she's planning to get put in the dirt. She's just too sensitive. The same way Tess has the tendency to ignore the leg, is the same way she will blow off the whip unless you get really annoying with it. At one point, she had to hold the reins in one hand and whack her butt with the other 3-4 times just to get her to keep going and Tess still kicked out as if to say "Quit It!" before she finally picked up the canter again. But once she maintained, it was lovely. Lol. And of course, I know I have partly created this monster by never being firm enough with her. But hopefully, going forward, Helen can help me to get better at this.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow I'm so glad things are going well with Tess, you, & Helen!  
Right, you have to get on her about that. Like no, we aren't done! Redz likes to test like that sometimes too, I have to use all my power to get him to keep going sometimes. :lol: They can get stubborn.

It's definitely helping you too, seeing her work with Tess. So awesome.
Glad you are lunging her before riding too, and she's stretching out nicely.


----------



## Dehda01

What was her temperature? Remember with her sweating/non-sweating that that might not be an accurate picture of how her body is reacting. Many of my friesian friends use a heart rate monitor to help with conditioning their friesians. I personally find that sometimes giving them a long breathing break often makes them more willing to go back to work. 

It might not be her problem... just make sure she isn't telling you she is over heating or that her heart is working too hard. I often have had to remind myself to slow down on the friesians because I am used to horses that never get tired or have heart issues. Friesians aren't that breed- they need to do things in small chunks with lots of walk breaks and often much shorter sessions.


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> What was her temperature? Remember with her sweating/non-sweating that that might not be an accurate picture of how her body is reacting. Many of my friesian friends use a heart rate monitor to help with conditioning their friesians. I personally find that sometimes giving them a long breathing break often makes them more willing to go back to work.
> 
> It might not be her problem... just make sure she isn't telling you she is over heating or that her heart is working too hard. I often have had to remind myself to slow down on the friesians because I am used to horses that never get tired or have heart issues. Friesians aren't that breed- they need to do things in small chunks with lots of walk breaks and often much shorter sessions.


I keep that in mind with her and always check after rides. She was sweating good under her chest, girth, and saddle pad areas and some on her neck, but did not feel HOT at all. Just slightly warm under her chest. I hand walked her back to the barn and by the time we got there, she was already cooling down. Trust me, I was really surprised as she used to overheat quite easily and wouldn't sweat at all! I wish you could see her and how much she's changed in the past few months. After the ride she was perky and alert and just looking for her treats, whereas before she would just stand there panting and looking exhausted. I hand grazed her awhile and then walked her back to her stall and she was still moving with a bit of spring in her step and sway in her hips. 

I am a total sap when it comes to her and probably give more breaks than I should. Here lately with the cooler weather, she barely sweats at all when I ride because I don't really work her as much as I should.


----------



## Tazzie

I think you're doing a fine job with her  It sure sounds like you have a great management program going on with her that she's gotten happier to work (and being able to work harder for longer periods of time.)

I've only had to deal with one horse that was super desensitized, and I strongly disliked him. His name was Justin, and you could barely get him to trot. Kicking, tapping with the whip, etc. Not much worked. I did eventually get him sharper on the aids with the help of my trainer/boss, who helped from the ground. But it was a long process. It'll be a bit of a long battle with it, but I have faith you can get her sharper again. Justin also didn't have an eighth of Tessa's talent either :wink:

I'm very glad you and Helen are working together and it's becoming better. I love reading your journey


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Im glad Helen is helping you out so much with Tess and your lessons are helping you guys in your journey! 

With her being so desensitized. Something I do going into trot is lift up my chest, ask lightly with my leg then tap going tap, tap, tap on the shoulder and tap, tap, tap on the hind end if they don't move forward. Then leg and tap, tap, tap getting stronger until they go. Then I do a few transitions, expecting sharper and sharper reactions. I think it helps more to address it at the basic stages of when you put your leg on, it means go! No negotiations and the go has to come before the rest, after you have go then you can worry about balance, connection, etc. But she has to be forward. Anytime you put your leg on, she should march! You may have to be a bit assertive and bossy about it but if you always expect she moves forward, even on a loose rein at the walk and consistently expect it, it'll get easier and easier. But in the canter I could see also where if Tess loses her balance, she'd want to break and now she's learning she has to go forward and allow herself to be rebalanced. Im glad Helen is able to help you as much as she has! That's really great!


----------



## Tihannah

Really good ride yesterday. Didn't get to work with Helen this weekend, but we're supposed to meet up tonight. I'm super proud of Tess and how far she has come and the progress we're making. I still have awful chair seat and hunch over like a fool, but hopefully I will be getting a new saddle soon. Rode in a friend's wolfgang solo yesterday. It felt so nice. I seriously can't wait to sit in something different.

Anyway, here's video from yesterday. I had to prop my phone up on a fence post since my guy didn't come out with me. It's kind of far away, but I think it really shows improvement with Tess.


----------



## Tazzie

I think it shows wonderful improvement  you guys are awesome! I like that her back appears more lifted now too, which is definitely a good thing


----------



## PoptartShop

I love the video.  You guys look awesome and so happy!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

There's a lot of improvement! Congratulations!! Transitions are much better, she's a lot more consistently connecting to the outside rein, more steady in the contact. It looks a lot better. Also something to think about is through the turns to allow her to come around your inside leg, so she cant bend through her ribcage. Belly button turns in, bend off the inside leg, like a leg yield into the outside rein. She looks really good!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> There's a lot of improvement! Congratulations!! Transitions are much better, she's a lot more consistently connecting to the outside rein, more steady in the contact. It looks a lot better. Also something to think about is through the turns to allow her to come around your inside leg, so she cant bend through her ribcage. Belly button turns in, bend off the inside leg, like a leg yield into the outside rein. She looks really good!


So she CAN'T bend through her ribcage?? But yes, I noticed that it's like she's turning more with her neck and less with her body? Sometimes, I feel like I have to put my leg back a little and push her haunches into the turn if that make sense? Otherwise she's just turning with the front and leaving the hind to get tangled up in itself and slow us down.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

No you definitely want her to bend through her ribcage but that's that balance between having that connection between the inside leg and outside rein. I think I understand, using your outside leg back to kind of guard her haunches and keep them in line with the rest of her body? 

How I think of turning is belly button facing my direction of travel, guiding inside rein and stepping in for the turn then balanced between the two stirrups and with an outside rein managing and guiding the outside shoulder over and if they go through the outside shoulder counter bending having them step in off the outside aids and using your position and inside leg and allowing her to come around to the inside. Outside rein has to allow her to come around but not have a loop if that makes any sense? But having the outside leg back very well could be helpful to help with position and keeping her hind legs in line with her body.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> No you definitely want her to bend through her ribcage but that's that balance between having that connection between the inside leg and outside rein. I think I understand, using your outside leg back to kind of guard her haunches and keep them in line with the rest of her body?
> 
> How I think of turning is belly button facing my direction of travel, guiding inside rein and stepping in for the turn then balanced between the two stirrups and with an outside rein managing and guiding the outside shoulder over and if they go through the outside shoulder counter bending having them step in off the outside aids and using your position and inside leg and allowing her to come around to the inside. Outside rein has to allow her to come around but not have a loop if that makes any sense? But having the outside leg back very well could be helpful to help with position and keeping her hind legs in line with her body.


Ahhhhh...thanks Cassie! We're going to work on it tonight!


----------



## Tihannah

Really good ride tonight. Didn't get to lunge her because I couldn't find the lunge line. So annoying! We have a community rack with whips, halters, lunge lines. Whenever I use something, I always make sure to put it back, but other people just leave it wherever they are. I guess I should go ahead and invest in one.

Anyhow, I still marvel as each ride, each day, each month that passes, Tess and I conquer another feat or another obstacle. As we develop and learn together, things start to make sense. We are developing a lot better communication in the saddle and it feels great. I can't even explain how difficult some of the things we are doing now were just a couple months ago. Like riding a 20m circle! Lol. @DanteDressageNerd has been trying to explain to me for months and months about "stepping into your stirrup" to help guide the horse. I'm naturally uncoordinated and Tess is naturally unbalanced, so following through and seeing the benefit was difficult for both of us. Now? It works easily!

Tonight we FINALLY learned how to downward transition, but stay FORWARD. The concept just didn't make sense to me, and again and again, she would throw the brakes on and toss her head in the air losing the contact. Tonight it suddenly became clear to me on what to do. I simply had to bring her back with my seat and core, but still push her forward with legs. We literally did two transitions from walk to trot, and she understood. It was incredible. For once, she halted with her rear and not her front! We're still working on the walk to halt though. That one is going to be a mountain to climb! Lol. She's just programmed to believe a halt means stand at attention with your nose high in the air (braced) and your back hollowed out. This is something I think I'm gonna have to get Helen to help me tackle. I think if she can get it a few times in the saddle, then Tess will remember and I can reinforce.

I don't want to jinx it, but healthwise, she's been doing great and we haven't had another blah episode in weeks. Also, we finally got a date for John! April 8th and 9th! Woohoo! Which gives me and Tess about 7 weeks to be ready to impress! Lol. Hopefully, we'll have a new saddle by then too!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, that's good you had a good ride.  You really are making so much progress together. So good with the transitions. Helen is definitely helping you. Definitely need to pat yourself on the back!
Ahhh that's going to be so awesome. I'm jealous. April can't come soon enough! I'm sure you guys will be great.
Fingers crossed you do get a new saddle too, yes yes yes!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you're getting a better feel for it! And starting to grasp the concept and put pieces together, that's awesome!! So glad to see how well you and Tess are doing


----------



## Tihannah

Wow, it's been awhile since I posted but not a whole lot to report. I've been keeping my regular riding schedule and still getting help from Helen. She's awesome and always willing to give tips or advice. I kinda fell off from lunging for about a week, but when I picked it back up, I instantly saw the difference in our rides. Tess is just sooo much better when I lunge her first. She gets really loosened up and swinging through her back, so that when I get in the saddle, she is really moving and ready to go. Although it's still not consistent, the stretching in the saddle is getting better and better and Helen swears she sees improvement in her topline. 

We've had some pretty decent rides since my last post and Tess shows improvement everyday.

Yesterday was Tessa's birthday. My girl turned 19! I went to the barn, but didn't ride. Just spent time grooming her and spoiling her with apples, then hung out chatting with Helen awhile about horses and life in general. 

My birthday was last weekend and FINALLY, I bought a new saddle, so I'm considering it as both of our birthday presents! It gave me a lot of anxiety trying to swallow spending so much money at once on something for myself and my horse, but I think I made a good choice. I contacted saddle reps for a few different brands, but none seemed to have anything in my budget. :-/

A dear friend advised me not to go this route as far as brands and gave me a good recommendation, but this particular model saddle just checked off everything I was wanting - something that would fit Tess's curved back, with a deep seat, narrow twist, and external blocks that would help my position and legs without restricting them. I spent a lot of time researching and I just kept coming back to it. Even went to a Friesian group and got multiple recommendations on this model for Friesians. I first found it on eBay, but the seller wasn't too negotiable on price. Then I accidentally found her on FB through an earlier ad posted for the saddle. I was able to get her to come down further off the price by purchasing outside of eBay and saving her hundreds in seller fees, so I got it well under what other used models are going for. She also threw in the matching stirrup leathers with white stitching. I paid her yesterday and she shipped it out first thing this morning. It is guaranteed to be delivered by Tuesday and I am ecstatic! Tuesday is Mardi Gras here, so I will be taking the day off and heading to the barn to try it out. I have a 5 day trial, but I doubt this one will be going back.

The other deal I got was on a One K Defender helmet. Found one on a FB sale group that had only been worn a few times. The seller said she bought it, and then was given one for Xmas and liked the other better. I have been wanting one of these for months, but they retail for $209 and I couldn't get myself to spend that much even though my current helmet is getting pretty raggedy. Anyhow, found this one and negotiated it down to $120, and seller shipped it out the same day! It will be here Monday. Now all I need is that new bridle I've been watching for almost a year and then we'll be good! ;-) Below are pics of both. It feels like xmas, including being broke now. lol.

2014 Custom Icon Flight (I LOVE the piping!)






And my new helmet! Love, love, love! I think I'm going to get Tess a matching browband and ear bonnet!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck!! I'm glad you found a new helmet. That is GORGEOUS!! It makes me want to get a new helmet lol...I usually get child sized helmets because they're cheaper and fit my head :lol: I get teased for the smallness of my head but I joked and said Sue has the same size of head and she has her PHD in theoretical physicist lol. 

I'm glad you're still getting help and it's helping you and Tess! I hope you guys are happy with the saddle, the piping is pretty. 

And happy birthday to you and Tess!! Hope it was a great time!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, happy birthday!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Good luck!! I'm glad you found a new helmet. That is GORGEOUS!! It makes me want to get a new helmet lol...I usually get child sized helmets because they're cheaper and fit my head :lol: I get teased for the smallness of my head but I joked and said Sue has the same size of head and she has her PHD in theoretical physicist lol.
> 
> I'm glad you're still getting help and it's helping you and Tess! I hope you guys are happy with the saddle, the piping is pretty.
> 
> And happy birthday to you and Tess!! Hope it was a great time!!


Thanks, Cassie, I really appreciate that. I actually have a big pretty big head and need a large in this particular helmet after I measured myself. Lol. So it really was a surprise when I just happened to search FB, and there it was in the size I needed and color I wanted! But I'm certain they come in a small as well! ;-)

I really had my eyes on a Trilogy Verago saddle, but the blocks really worried me since I have so much trouble keep my knees stable and my legs back. Helen kept telling me she didn't think it would work for me, so I went to a Friesian group and posted a poll between the two saddles - Verago vs. Flight. They were pretty even on both sides, but only one person had owned both, and they said they traded the Verago for the Flight and liked it a lot more. I did manage to find ONE newer Verago with external blocks, but it was way outta my price range. So in the end it came down to the knee blocks, and that one person who switched that swayed me. Well, that and multiple reviews stating how much the Flight helps with balance and position. 

Anyhow, super excited to get both and try em out. It's only a few days, but the wait is going to be brutal! Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Well that's awesome. I'm glad the right one came along. It's really cool when things like that happen and it just come around when you aren't looking for it.

Ive honestly never heard of the blocks being an issue because they're not on the outside of a saddle. Ive ridden with both, monoflap and regular flap and not really felt a difference, except in position of the stirrup bar or too small of knee blocks. I think position of the stirrup bar and saddle shape has more to do with it. But I hope you're happy with the saddle, they are comfortable and they are more popular. I think it also depends on the rider and their conformation and what they consider deep or a good "deep" feeling. With customs the idea is sitting to the back of the seat and against the knee blocks, the trilogy is a direct line of balance that is supportive but doesnt set the rider behind or in front of the motion, just line of balance but doesn't recline a seat just allows. I learned that from what I feel and my friend who took a saddle design class in the UK and blah, blah, blah credentials. But it depends on the rider's preference in feel and the training system. My friend switch from her icon flight to the debbieMcdonald and prefers the debbie to the flight but I hope you and Tess like the saddle and are really happy with your new items! The wait is going to be excruciating! 

Should be fun, cant wait to see when they arrive.


----------



## Tihannah

I have a bad tendency to push my legs too far forward. My saddle has the blocks underneath and they're interchangeable so I've tried all three sizes. But what happens is that the flap covering the blocks acts more like a ramp and my knees slide right over the blocks and I push myself back too far onto my seat bones or into a chair seat. With the external ones, they can't do that, and I can keep my seat more stable. But it happens in other saddles I ride in too.

Had a lesson with Helen this morning and it was fantastic! I had to kinda talk her into it because she doesn't like taking money from me, but I don't like feeling like I'm getting a free ride all the time, lol. Lessons with my trainer have been few and far between lately. She just has a lot going on right now, and I'm at a loss trying to do this by myself.

Anyhow, we did a ton of lateral work at the walk and trot just trying to get Tess moving better off my leg. She said, "We're not gonna focus on what the head is doing. We don't care about that. We're just gonna work on moving the hind end." 
It was a tough sell at first trying to get Tess moving properly off my legs, but once she did, oh man! lol. I could hardly believe it. We did laterals, haunches out, shoulder in and then as we'd do the movements, Helen would say, "Okay, now as you're pushing the haunches out, ask for the trot," and Tess would give me the most beautiful transition into trot, round, and on the bit!

And we figured out that my troubles with 20m circles was because of her haunches being left behind. She was maneuvering the circles with her shoulders and neck only and just kinda leaving the back end to follow and get twisted up in the turns. So once I got her shoulders straight and her haunches moving off my leg, we got a flawless 20m left lead circle and it was EASY! We were doing repeated 10m circles, spiraling in and out, and Tess wasn't struggling because I was keeping her haunches in line with the front of her body.

So I've said before that my saddle is definitely an issue and Helen has ridden in it and said that the leather has no grip and is kinda slippery and also not helping me. So in the middle of the lesson, she runs to her trailer and comes back with what looks like stick of deodorant. It looks like a blend of wax and deodorant and she smears all over the seat and flaps of my saddle. And it solved the slipping! My legs and butt were planted and it felt amazing! Lol. She said it was called sticky seat? or something like that. After that she made me drop my stirrups and we did some sitting trot. She said it was easier to get Tess moving off my legs in sitting trot and she was right. But was shocked when I told her it was the first time I'd done it. Lol. I rode for about 45 minutes and then Helen hopped on and worked her for a bit. It was a really good lesson and Tess did so well.

After our lesson, Helen had to put a ride in on another boarder's horse who is out of the country. I'm also friends with the owner and have ridden him before but it was before I even got Tess and was SUPER green and had no clue how to ride him. He's a 17 hand really stocky eventing TB, but like Tess, he's also an evader of the bit. Helen rode him for about 20 min and then let me hop on. Holy moly, I thought Tess was hard to get round! This guy literally fights it the entire time. He would much rather go into a hunter frame and will lean so hard into your hands trying to go above the bit. Helen talked me through it and I literally had to hold the saddle pad with my outside rein to keep it locked and steady and then just keep pushing him into it with my inside leg and tweaking my inside rein. You literally could not give him an inch or he would throw his head up and brace. Just forward, forward, forward. He had a MUCH bigger stride that Tess though, so keeping him where he needed to be felt like we were going super fast, but he moved well off the leg, so direction was easy.

So yea, what a great Sunday! Great lesson and another ride on a different horse to add to my experience belt! I texted Helen as soon as I got home and asked if we could start doing lessons every Sunday and she responded that she would love to. My trainer takes Sundays off so we figured that would be the best day so no questions would be asked... I'm excited.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay for a fantastic lesson & weekend. :smile: That's awesome.
Really really glad Helen is helping you. It's also good you're riding other horses. It definitely is beneficial! 
& congrats on the saddle, can't wait to see how it goes!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That makes sense though I wonder are you very tight in your hip flexors and hip? I used to have a similar issue and actually had terrible rub marks on my knees (like my knees were rubbed raw in a saddle) and I had a hard time after having 3 cases of tendonitis getting my hip flexors and psoas tendon flexible enough that I wasn't in a chair seat. I find yoga very helpful or in general stability exercises and sustained stretches help a lot. Have you considered full seat breeches? I used to always prefer the knee print ones but now I prefer the full seat but only if the breeches fit right. Some of the full seat breaches fit oddly and constrict your hips. I have a pair that locks my hips because they aren't flexible enough. Being a woman and finding clothes is a real challenge :lol:

But I'm really glad you had such a wonderful lesson and got a lot more material to work with and learn from Helen. That's really awesome!! And also that you got to ride a different horse and get a feel for a different way of going. I remember riding an FEI pony and doing some passage stuff on him and he rode SO strong, to keep contact it was a much stronger contact than I was used to but when I used enough leg and core he lightened up as the ride went on. He was just trained in Germany and some of them are ridden with so much force and pressure it's disturbing. I remember in Germany riding a GP horse who I couldn't really get it on the bridle because it was so locked up in the jaw. I find a lot of horses when they've been ridden a certain way are very clever about evasions to protect themselves from riders, so it can take more to earn their trust and confidence. The big movers can be very protecting because it's uncomfortable to give and then lose balance or be without support. Frankie for example needs to be in balance to feel comfortable/confident enough to move foreword. If she's not helped to organize her balance back she loses confidence because she's built upright, so falling onto the forehand is uncomfortable for her. So from the horse's perspective it makes sense to me.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> That makes sense though I wonder are you very tight in your hip flexors and hip? I used to have a similar issue and actually had terrible rub marks on my knees (like my knees were rubbed raw in a saddle) and I had a hard time after having 3 cases of tendonitis getting my hip flexors and psoas tendon flexible enough that I wasn't in a chair seat. I find yoga very helpful or in general stability exercises and sustained stretches help a lot. Have you considered full seat breeches? I used to always prefer the knee print ones but now I prefer the full seat but only if the breeches fit right. Some of the full seat breaches fit oddly and constrict your hips. I have a pair that locks my hips because they aren't flexible enough. Being a woman and finding clothes is a real challenge :lol:


I am VERY tight in my hips despite having 4 children! lol. I actually had them all by c-section. Even yesterday when Helen was telling me to move my legs outta the way so she could wax my seat, it felt like I almost pulled my hips outta place. lol. I love yoga, I'm just so lazy about doing it! Which is a poor excuse. I probably need it more than anyone since I sit at a desk 8 hours a day! And I own only 2 pair of full seat breeches and a couple knee patches. I prefer the full seats, they're just always so much more expensive! The ones I rode in yesterday were Kerrit knee patch breeches, but I only bought them cause they were on sale at xmas for $29! Otherwise I try to only look for full seats cause I suck with balance! lol 



DanteDressageNerd said:


> But I'm really glad you had such a wonderful lesson and got a lot more material to work with and learn from Helen. That's really awesome!! And also that you got to ride a different horse and get a feel for a different way of going. I remember riding an FEI pony and doing some passage stuff on him and he rode SO strong, to keep contact it was a much stronger contact than I was used to but when I used enough leg and core he lightened up as the ride went on. He was just trained in Germany and some of them are ridden with so much force and pressure it's disturbing. I remember in Germany riding a GP horse who I couldn't really get it on the bridle because it was so locked up in the jaw. I find a lot of horses when they've been ridden a certain way are very clever about evasions to protect themselves from riders, so it can take more to earn their trust and confidence. The big movers can be very protecting because it's uncomfortable to give and then lose balance or be without support. Frankie for example needs to be in balance to feel comfortable/confident enough to move foreword. If she's not helped to organize her balance back she loses confidence because she's built upright, so falling onto the forehand is uncomfortable for her. So from the horse's perspective it makes sense to me.


It really is amazing what I'm learning from Helen, and I feel like we are filling in so many holes and she is teaching me the techniques or exercises that I simply didn't understand before to get my horse working from back to front. I can't even tell you how many times I was able to ask for a trot with my seat yesterday, whereas before I'd have to leg Tess 3 times before I could get her to pick up the gait. Helen thinks our focus should be getting her to REALLY respond to the aids. Yesterday we were asking her to stand but move her haunches over. I literally legged her repeatedly with spurs and several taps with a whip and she just stood there like, "What??" Helen was in shock and had to walk over and push her hind over, and then she was like, "Oh! You want me to move??" Lol. It's crazy! But then after that, she started getting it. Helen says she has never seen a horse like Tess that can completely ignore the aids like that and she's determined to help me fix it.

And yea, although it was a difficult ride on the TB, it was kinda fun. When I did get him to soften and yield to the bit, it was reall nice and he felt great. But you literally had to be quick and on it every second because he was just waiting for you to give. Lol. With Tess, she will simply try to fake it with that neck more than try to brace, but this guy was a total fighter, and he was gonna do whatever you allowed him to do. But once I got him correct, it felt fantastic and I was like "Look at me!!" lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

:faceshot:I think it's pretty normal, especially for women to be very tight in their hips, especially if you have a desk job and are looking after kids. My hips gets SUPER tight but I have to be careful about stretches because my knees are so bad. I try to take 5-10min every morning and night or one or the other. It helps a LOT. It also helps to do planks or just basic exercises. 

But here's a video on some hip exercises and also squatting down.











With this I also rotate and do a sort of side ways donkey kick and also bring the knee up to my chest. And sometimes do burpees and push ups, tons of back exercises. Makes the Biggest difference in engaging your core and helps with position and also pulls up with leg raises, russian twists, etc. And also balance, stability exercises or I'm a cripple lol. Anything with core helps lol. 

But I'm a big advocate of exercise outside of riding. It makes such a big difference. 









Im glad you have someone who can help you, show you and introduce new ideas and be a steady resource for you. It helps a lot to have help. 

And I think that's fairly normal Frisians lol they're cart horses, I've ridden one that it took riding with two whips to get her to move for a while and being chased with a lunge whip. She just couldn't care less but she also had a breathing issue and also didn't sweat properly and a thyroid problem. Another one I rode was named Ivan (very spoiled 17.2h holsteiner, very difficult temperament) and he was a bully personality. I smacked him 3 times as hard as I could physically hit him before he responded but he could be dangerous which thankfully Tess isnt. But responsiveness is definitely a priority. Can't do much without that. Transitions 2-3 steps and go, coming up in the chest is usually how I signal my trot transition then add leg softly and follow with the whip to reinforce and an open hip, no response up in my chest, open hip, light leg aid and follow with the whip. The whip is the motivator. And repeat 2 stride walk, 4 strides trot, 2 stride walk, 4 strides trot until I get a sharp response or if a horse doesn't respond to my light leg aid in trot, I post bigger and send them. Whip in up phase and go into a lengthening then tighten core to bring back-release and send. Or using corners to shorten and long sides to lengthen but you can also do short sides and lengthen and long sides to shorten which I sometimes do so the horse's dont think see a corner and slow down. But something to think about that might be helpful.

That's awesome! I'm glad you're getting to ride and feel different horses. It makes such a big difference to get on as many different horses of different types as you can. Different types, conformation, personality/temperaments are prone to different evasions, strengths, and weaknesses. The different types often come with a different mentality and requires a different approach in development, definitely not a one size fits all program but it gives you a lot to learn and become aware of that riding one horse all the time doesn't reveal in the same way. I've met so many people who think they know it all because they can ride a type well or can ride a horse well but have no appreciation for other riders or the process they're going through to develop a horse but anyways point is riding different horses gives you a real appreciation for riding and gives you a more full bodied understanding of riding and can provide you with tool to translate back to Tess or save for another day.

For example the tips/tricks/things I've learned might not work on every single horse but if it doesn't work on a horse I might save it for a different horse or later on in that horses training or let it go, depending. It's a constant state of progression. And I'm glad you have someone who is able to help you and Tess come along and feeling like YES we're on our way! That's awesome!!


----------



## Tihannah

Got my saddle yesterday and freakin LOVE it! Lol. It was taken really good care of so the leather is super soft and supple. The ride in it is so totally different from my saddle. Helen watched me ride in it and said my position looks SO much better and that she thinks its a perfect fit for me. I definitely will have to get it reflocked for Tess, though. Even though its a med-wide, its just a smidge too wide for and sits at the wrong point at the top of her shoulders. It also needs to have a little flocking in the back to lift it and balance it out. We put a thinline half pad under it and it worked great for her shoulders, so I will keep one handy and order shims for the rear until the fitter comes. Other than than, she had great wither and channel clearance and rode really well in it. Helen thought she was moving much better in this saddle than in my Duett. I asked her to ride in it, since she'd ridden Tess in my old saddle. She's not a fan of Custom saddles either, but when she sat in it she said, "Wow, I actually like this saddle." lol. 

I rode her early in the saddle, aorund 9:30, but for some reason, she is always BLAH in the mornings or early afternoon, so we didn't get much of a ride. I more or less just wanted to get a good feeling in the new saddle. Helen had a fitter out from Equippe saddles and was riding in a bunch of their models, so i just hung out with her. She ended up buying both a dressage and jumping saddle from the rep! The whole fitting and selection process took over 3 hours, so by the time they got done, Helen had a lesson, then we went and grabbed lunch. Suddenly it was 5pm, and Helen still needed to ride her other horse, so I decided to put another ride in on Tess. I start getting Tess all tacked up, and Helen goes out to get her horse, and of course, she is rolling in the pond like a hippo! So Helen ends up not riding because she doesn't want to put her brand new saddle on her now muddy, wet horse. Lol.

So anyways, just like during the week, when I ride after work, Tess was suddenly alive and spruce again. I tacked her up and she rode like a dream. Forward, and responsive, and just full of energy! I simply don't get it. What is it about the evening time that makes her suddenly come alive, I just odn't know. But since Helen didn't ride, she just hung out and kinda gave me instruction while I rode Tess, and she was so impressed. We did quarterline leg yields and Tess did awesome. Helen was like, "WOW! That's amazing! She did SO GOOD!" lol. Because just that morning, our attempts, even at walk, were so half a**ed. We also worked on my NOT drawing my legs up, keeping my chest out, and my chin out. I did a little sitting trot work. Helen thinks I get a much better trot from Tess when I do sitting trot, but I worry about putting too much strain on her back and my core is still soft as butter, lol.

Anyhow, I have a clinic this weekend with an upper level eventer (just flatwork) and then the clinic with John next week, so I texted my trainer and asked if it was possible to schedule my rides in the evening since Tess does so much better at this time of day. Hopefully, she'll be able to accomodate us!


----------



## Tihannah

Decent enough ride last night. Tess was full of energy, but also attitude, and not really listening, just trying to run around in a fast trot or canter. I kept having to bring her back like WHOA, this is not a race!

I'm discovering a whole new dimension of riding in this new saddle. I never thought a narrow twist and monoflap could make such a difference in the communication, but I simply love it. I feel totally plugged in, but not restricted in my movement. I can actually drive and guide her with my seat now. In my other saddle I had a wider twist and I always felt like my legs were trying to work over and around the bulky layers of flaps. I can turn her more with my seat and less with my hands, even on left lead! And the canter feels so much more stable because my butt is not sliding back and forth in my saddle causing me to lose my positioning.

I'm also excited for the clinic this weekend. It's only one ride, but I've seen her ride with John, as well as several of her students, and he was really impressed with them. Hopefully, I can learn some new techniques for me and Tess!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay! I'm so glad the new saddle is working out for you. It really can make all the difference. 
The clinic will be awesome too. Can't wait to hear how it goes.
Plus, in your new spiffy saddle you will feel amazing!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I cant imagine the money to buy two brand new equippe saddles. They're not cheap and truth be told that's part of why I don't event anymore. WAY more expensive for all the equipment, training, hauling around and trying to be the best you can be at 3 different disciplines.

I'm glad you like your new saddle and like it a lot better than your last saddle. The right saddle makes a big difference. 

With sitting trot, I find a lot of horses go better with sitting trot but I don't do a ton of sitting trot, maybe a long side or short side and then post to get off their back. Especially if they're not as developed over their topline. A few steps and you can get them more and more up but then getting off the back helps them sustain is better. I mostly sat trot on Dante because Dante hated the there, not there feeling of position. I rode another horse who would weave his head from one knee to the next posting but two point or sitting he was fine. He was a special horse though, by far the hardest horse I had ever ridden. Wasn't wired right, like riding a cat. His name was Sporty, he was a dutch warmblood/Irish sporthorse cross from the UK schooled through advanced level eventing.

But it just depends on the horse they like different things.


----------



## Tihannah

We had our clinic yesterday and I am still sitting on cloud nine. This woman is an upper level eventer, so the majority of our students did jumping courses with her. Only a few of us did flat work. I don't normally sign up for clinics with the eventers, but I saw her ride with John, and she puts just as much emphasis on the dressage portion as she does the jumping, and her horses looked fantastic. I love the fact that our barn gives us opportunities to learn from so many different people.

Her name was Emily, and I gave her my issues with Tess - staying consistent in rhythm, maintaining contact, evading, etc. She said rhythm was first and we would use "Ask, Tell, Demand". Her idea was I would "Ask" with leg, then "Tell" with spurs or whip, and if that didn't work, she would "Demand" with a lunge whip. Tess was left with no options to opt out and we had a fantastic ride! Lol. We did a lot of the same exercises and lateral work that I do with Helen, but amped up a notch. Meaning that Tess HAD to maintain the rhythm, while executing the movements. It was HARD, on both of us, but once Tess realized she couldn't get out of it, she really tried her best to give what I was asking.

She did try to throw a couple tantrums during the lesson, but her bucks are pitiful. Lol. The other evasion was cantering when being asked to trot or trotting when being asked to canter. So when she did this, Emily stepped it up a notch. If you're going to canter, then we'll keep cantering. If you're going to trot, then it's going to be hard and you're going to bend, and counter bend, and leg yield all over the place. Tess literally had no way out except to yield to what was being asked of her, and once she did, I felt like I was riding a different horse and we lavished her with praise. The lateral work is nothing short of amazing and I truly wish I'd understand even months ago, just how beneficial they were to getting a horse truly round and on the bit.

This morning I had another lesson with Helen and the asking was a lot easier and Tess responded to the aids and remembered everything from yesterday. Helen thought she looked fantastic and said she thought we could start working on 1st level stuff soon.mg: We have a show at the end of the month, so we did a few run throughs of our tests. My plan is to do Training 1 & 2, but Helen thinks we can easily do Training 3. I'm not so confident. Lol.

Other things I discovered this weekend. I am either crooked in my hips or my left leg is longer than my right. Watching video of my rides, my left leg sits more correct that my right. Even if I'm just going at a walk, my right leg sits further forward than my left. I had Helen stand to the front of me, and even though my stirrups are at the same hole, my right leg seemed to be hanging longer than my left. So we took my right stirrup up a notch, and suddenly my right leg looked and felt more even with my left! Lol. Go figure!

Anyhow, as usual, I didn't really have anyone to film my ride yesterday. I managed to get one person to get the first 15 min of it, and then she said she had to go, and that's when the REALLY good stuff happened!:icon_frown: So all I got is that last 3-4 minutes of the first 15 minutes when things were starting to come together. Even so, I am SUPER proud of Tess in this clip. I don't think I've ever gotten her to work this well. We were literally trotting for 15 min straight (which we've never done), so when Emily asked for a canter, I could barely catch my breath, and needed a break, and that is when my camera person said they had to go. I am super excited for John to see the progress we've made. He's always watching and liking my FB posts and keeping tabs on us. I think he will be pleasantly surprised. 

Here we are. No music, No editing, just working our butts off! Lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow that sounds awesome!! Love the eventer Haha


Could your stirrup leathers be stretched more on one side?


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Wow that sounds awesome!! Love the eventer Haha
> 
> 
> Could your stirrup leathers be stretched more on one side?


It's possible, but I think I had the same issue in my other saddle (different stirrups). My trainer would always say my left leg was back too far! lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww that's great! Super proud of you guys!!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You guys are looking great Tina!! Wow you guys have come a LONG way. It sounds like you had a really good lesson as well with a lot of useful tid bits to take with you to the rest of your riding. 

Start schooling some 1st level stuff. 3 loop serpentines, leg yield, lengthened trot and canter. Counter canter isn't in the tests but I think counter canter, shoulder in and haunches in are essential for 1st level. You'll be fine. Sometimes you have to get outside of your comfort zone and push. Challenge yourself enough to grow but not beyond what is reasonable, it might be rough at first but you'll grow into it! And at the show, do what you feel comfortable doing to start and then you can push yourself outside of your comfort zone.


----------



## Tihannah

I so wish I had been able to get the rest of the lesson on video because it just got better and better. I was beside myself at what I was getting Tess to do! Lol. In most of my videos, I go back and watch, and I just see a lot of false frame and fake contact. But now, she is really lifting and bending, and moving off my leg and it feels amazing. And I know it's all because of the lateral work and just getting her to respond to the aids. It's made a world of difference.

I rode last night after work and she was fantastic. I even got some stretchy trot where she was REALLY lifting her back to where it almost felt like she was throwing me out of the saddle! lol.

Sunday, I forgot and left my bridle at home, so Helen lent me one of hers. It had a padded crank noseband (though I kept it fairly loose) and a Bradoon French Link Snaffle. The link was a flat piece that lays evenly on the tongue and one I've never tried. I was weary of the bit, and didn't think Tess would go well in it at all. But surprisingly, she went easily soft and round. Even at the walk, which I usually have to really push her into. When I ride her in my bridle, she often tries to stop and rub her face, but it wasn't the case in this bridle at all. So now I'm kinda on the fence. Maybe I need to get her one of these bits? Or maybe she's more comfortable in a padded crank noseband? 

I asked Helen if I could try the bridle and bit again. I want to try the bridle with my NS bit and see how she goes, then try the bit in my bridle, to see which one it is she really prefers. If it is the bit, I will be ecstatic, because it's literally a $20 bit! Lol.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

She might like the browband, though I'm not sure the bit is the reason she went so well. Perhaps it is from you riding better and having better timing. 

Maybe next time you'll be able to get more video? Lateral makes a world of difference and really engages their whole back and top line. So glad you had such a productive lesson!!


----------



## Tihannah

So last night before bed, I got on and spent 20 min typing out a long update to my journal. Then when I hit preview, I got a "token expired" message and lost EVERYTHING! I was so mad. I'd opened my computer from the night before and didn't refresh the page.:| Now I don't even remember what all I wrote, so this will be a quick summary.

Most of the girls were gone to a rally this weekend, so Tess and I were pretty much solo all weekend. Each day I did a test ride with each of the bits - Beval, Neue Schule Verbindend, and the French link snaffle. Guess who won? The French Link! The NS bit is definitely a no go. I've tried and tried and tried, but Tess just will not soften in that bit. It's made to deter leaning, so she avoids contact altogether, hollows, and braces. She rides almost the same in the beval and French link except she tends to get a little heavier in the snaffle. A simple leg on helps to alleviate it. So after this experiment, I'm pretty much done with the uber expensive fancy metal bits. The snaffle cost me $15 bucks and the beval was given to me for free and she rides better in both than the HS or the NS bits I've bought.

So anyways, I let Tess go off the Pentosan for a couple months just due to my horse expenses getting outta control. But she did well without it, but with the upcoming show and John, I really want her to be in top shape, so I ordered some more. I gave her her second dose last Sunday night, and last night when I rode, she was OUT...OF...CONTROL! Lol. We tried to do a couple practice runs of our tests and as soon as we trotted up centerline and made our turn, she'd break into a canter and try to keep cantering through the entire test! Even on left lead! I was literally trying to hold her back every other stride. We did manage to get some really good circle work in bending and counter bending and even some laterals, but the tests were a total wash!

And I finally figured out how to get her past the spooks around the judges booth. There was chair and milk crate and she kept snorting and huffing at them and trying to jump sideways at the walk. So when we began our trot work and started heading towards the side they were on, I reached down with my inside hand and patted her. And just like that, she seemed to relax and bring her focus back to me. I had to do it once more on a another pass and then after that she was fine. And of course, it still amazes me how much this mare trusts me. It was as if she said, "Mom says its okay. I think we're okay now." I made sure to follow up with praise when she ignored it and that was how we got our decent circle work in and how this mare just continues to steal me heart.


----------



## Tihannah

We hit another milestone tonight!! The beginning of the ride was a bit of a fight. It was feeding time when I got to the barn, so Tess was a little testy. She was reluctant to work at first and really fighting me about staying forward. We were in a trot and she kept trying to slow for no reason, so I turned the whip around and whacked her twice on the butt. She gave a pitiful buck and I whacked her again, and then the argument was over and I won. After that, we got to work! Lol. And for probably the first time EVER, I got her totally connected to the outside rein and I wasn't "holding" her at all! She was carrying herself and so light I couldn't believe it. I even tested it by letting my inside rein go completely slack and she never broke position or came off the contact. I almost squealed with delight and gave her lots of praise and pats.

I honestly feel like the new saddle is contributing to much of our new found success. I feel so much more stable and balanced in the saddle and I think its helping me better balance Tess and communicate what I want. My seat is SOOO much more connected and she's responding well to it. Because I'm so much more stable in my seat, I'm able to keep my hands more still too. And even better, I already sold my old saddle to someone at the barn. It fit their horse and they rode in it and loved it. Lol.

So tomorrow and this weekend, we will focus on our tests. I haven't decided which ones I want to do yet (all Training Level), but we will decide this weekend. We don't have a lot of time left to practice!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Whoooohoooooo!!! Super proud of you guys


----------



## PoptartShop

That is great! I'm so glad the new saddle is working out & seems to be making you guys progress even quicker!  Yay!!! You will do great!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations Tina and Tessa!! Good luck on going training level and gaining confidence!! So glad you're improving and coming together more and more. Major kudos!


----------



## Tihannah

So here we are again with another issue to work through with only a week left before the show. This go 'round I decided to go with Pentosan Gold instead of the regular Pentosan and well... Tess is doing FANTASTIC. Maybe a little too great. Lol. I simply cannot stop her from freight training when we're working on a test. And here's the problem. I can work on pieces of the test just fine, but trot up centerline, and she KNOWS. It's like a switch flips, and then we are powering through the test and I can barely keep it together. The canter is the worst part. Last year, over and over I struggled just getting her to do the canter portion of the tests. Now? I can't get her to stop cantering! And I don't mean just on the section of the tests that require cantering. I mean as soon as we trot up centerline and turn left or right, she breaks into canter with no canter aid whatsoever. If we're cantering a section of the test, I can't get her to downward transition back to trot until we're far past the point we're supposed to trot. And I mean I'm using STRONG half halts. It's nuts! And the canter is just plain ugly because she's just powering through, ignoring my aids to slow down and come back to me. It's simply a mess and I don't know how I'm going to fix this by next weekend. Today they were doing Pony Club ratings at the barn, so Helen was tied up all day giving the girls their tests. I'm hoping I'll get some time with her tomorrow to work through this. 

On a fun note, I decided to cut Tessa's mane today. It's honestly way too hot in MS and the long mane is just too tedious to maintain. I have to keep it braided all the time. So today I gave Tess a mohawk cut and I have to admit, it looks pretty awesome.  She looks like a war horse to me now.

And finally, Friday turned out to be a pretty great day. With company changes, my dept has been dwindled down from 7 to 3 people with one working only 3 days a week. We're all the same title with no real management or leadership. I've been loaded down with work. Our 3rd person is leaving next month, and then there will be 2. Her position will not be replaced here because they are trying to move our department to Maryland. The other person is IT, so he doesn't really push out any reports, just maintains the data. So I've been exhausted with nothing but pressure coming down to get projects done...

And then I got a call from an old boss I'd worked for a few years back. He'd gotten promoted to a different dept and I was devastated because I'd thoroughly enjoyed working for him. He valued my work and opinions and made me feel important and even pushed to get me a raise. So I go up to his office and he tells me that he's being promoted again and given a new title and a new department in addition to the one he's currently running. He offered me the manager position and I'll have an analyst and another position working under me. The department is right up my alley and he thought I was perfect for it. While I was still sitting there, he called the president of the company and told him that he'd just had the best idea he's had all year, and it was to give me the position. Told him he wanted to set up a meeting for us to discuss my role and to ask the CFO about me (we're pretty close as well). I'm telling you, I'm so excited I can't even take it. To not only be promoted, but back working under my old boss again. It's like a dream come true for me! Since its a new department and the positions are still being created with corporate, I likely won't move into my new position until May. But finally having a light at the end of the tunnel...omg... I'm riding a new high!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I feel your struggle with the canter, Roy just oh lord, if he knows we have just cantered at a corner he will try again and again and again and it is so ugly its not funny. What I found worked for me is if he tries then I instantly turn him in a circle and we keep working on a circle until he calms down and starts listening he gets really wound up and needs to come back down before we work on it again. Another thing that has really helped us is doing small walk, big walk or small trot, big trot as he has to listen to me ! I know another suggestion is if she wants to canter make her canter until she doesn't want to anymore and then keep going. 


I'm really happy for you! You guys are progressing so well!!! I'm also super proud of you getting a new job!!


----------



## StephaniHren

Sounds like she's predicting... I would do the opposite of what she expects. Come down center line, halt, then instead of powering through your test do something unexpected like sidepass, leg yield, figure eight, circle, turn on the haunch then walk off, don't even halt at X just keep going, etc. Mix it up so that she can't anticipate and she doesn't know what you're going to ask from her, so she really has to listen. Incorporate the center line into more of your work so that it doesn't just mean "we're doing a test now", it's just another thing that you're asking from her and you expect her to be 100% focused the whole time.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

You guys are making so much progress! 

I don't have any advice for the continuous cantering thing, just sympathy as I'm dealing with a similar problem with my guy at the moment. You'll get it straightened out eventually, I'm sure! 

Also, share some pictures of Tessa with her new do! I looove the mohawk look and I bet she looks really good with it!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

In the canter, a lot of it comes from core and back strength and being able to control your seat in your rhythm. Sometimes counting in your head 1, 2, 3 and creating the rhythm in your head will help keep your body consistent. You may have to hold your entire core and upper body tight and together. Elbows drawn into your ribs and closed thigh to help you slow down and organize your canter rhythm. It is hard to do but essential to riding a powerful canter or trot. 

Dressage is hard and the more capable the horse, the more it takes to ride them well. 

When you want to transition down, you have to stop your seat, hollow your back and exhale. It's easier said than done but something to learn. It's a lot of body control and physical awareness and strength. I can say some of the horses I ride leave me gasping for air and my legs feel like jelly when I get off. My whole body feels incredibly sore. I think that's pretty normal. It takes a LOT to ride! You'll figure it out! Keep reminding yourself of how far you've come! This is not an easy sport to get into, it's intense and takes a lot. It's okay to make mistakes, just do your best and keep on learning!

But the job opportunity sounds AMAZING!! I really hope it goes well and smoothly! Good luck!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Definitely agree with Cassie all in the core and back! When Roy gets up there and his stride gets more up I feel like I'm getting pushed back


----------



## Tihannah

Had an amazing weekend! My guy went home too see family and won't be back till Wednesday, so I was able to fully indulge myself in horse stuff! Lol. Saturday there were a bunch of girls from the barn getting their Pony Club ratings. Helen and another trainer were giving the exams so I hung out and helped setting up jumps and taking pics and videos of all the girls. They were being tested in horse management, flatwork, stadium jumping, and cross country, so it was really fun to watch. It literally took all day, so I didn't even get to ride Tess until that evening. She did okay, but again the canter was out of control!

Sunday, Helen and I went to the Gulf Coast Winter Classics which is a 6 week event they have every year for Hunter Jumpers. Sunday they were having the big Grand Prix finale. When we got there, my trainer and a bunch of other girls from the barn were there too! The horses were amazing and they were jumping a 5'3 course. Only 2 horses cleared the actual jump off. There was a sharp turn into a jump that was eliminating everybody! But it was a mare than ended up winning of course!  And she beat the 2nd place horse by 4 seconds! 

After the show, we headed back to the barn and rode. I didn't practice any of my tests, but just tried to focus on getting Tess to LISTEN and follow through. She's doing REALLY well on the Pentosan, now I just need to get her more organized! So anyhow, we started working on our left lead canter circles and each time we hit our difficult side of the arena, she was speeding up and getting really hard to make the turn. Then she would just make a jump into the air and turn the other direction like leaving the arena! I was like WTH??? So we did it again and same thing! It was like she was totally opting out of the circle. And that's when something came to me from the other day. My trainer was walking by when I was struggling with Tess in the canter and said, "Let me see." So we did a canter and she said I was bumping Tess with my spurs every stride, so she was speeding up, I was losing the contact, and because she was going to fast, we were struggling to make the turns. And now that I think of it, I tried to ride her on Saturday without spurs, and she was not responding to me at all! It was crazy. 10 minutes into our ride, I was exhausted just trying to get her to trot and stay forward, so I went and put my spurs back on, and then all was normal again. BUT...because of this I tried the canter again and THIS time, I asked for the canter aid, and the made a conscious effort to keep my heels down and not bump her, and guess what?? She did 2 left lead canter circles no problem! Lol. I honestly need to become more aware of my body and what I am doing. She is a very forgiving horse and for the most part, just ignores my mistakes, so it makes it harder to take note when I'm doing something wrong. 

Sunday night I rode with Helen and her bf took pics of us while we rode. In every single picture, my seat is just terrible. Not so much my position, but my seat. I'm still posting too big and it looks like my butt is never really in the saddle. As we were riding, I was struggling a bit keeping Tess round, so Helen told me to drop my stirrups. It was SOO much easier getting her through, and Helen said its because I'm being forced to use my seat more and that I'm more connected. We did trot and canter work with no stirrups and Helen kept saying how good she looked. So I guess for this week at least I'm going to try to incorporate some no stirrup work into my rides. I desperately need a better grasp on my seat and I can see the difference when I'm doing it. No clue what I'm gonna wear for the show this weekend, but since it's a schooling show, I guess I won't worry about it too much.


----------



## PoptartShop

That sounds like such a nice fun-filled weekend.  Yay! Sounds like you & Tess are doing quite well. I know what you mean though, I too have to work on my seat. Ugh. Yeah, I wouldn't worry too much since it's a schooling show. Just relax!  Once you figure out what works, try to keep at it! The smallest thing can make a big difference, especially with your seat. I have an issue with keeping my legs back, I'm still trying to work on that. :icon_rolleyes: LOL:-(


----------



## Tihannah

So first, let me say that the Pentosan Gold is AMAZING! The first time, we just used the regular Pentosan, and for some reason, she was always off for a few days after I gave the injection. This time, she has shown no signs of being off, and seems to be doing even better on this version. It has glucosamine in it, which the regular Pentosan does not, and I think it is far more effective than giving it to her orally through supplements. 

So anyways, about our ride last night... After seeing the pics from our ride Sunday, I really focused on using my seat and looking where I was going. There was a little girl and her dad working in the dressage arena, so we elected to ride in the jump arena. She gets a bit looky over there and I figured it would be good practice for the show to work her through the nervousness. I did put her back in the beval bit. I needed to see if I would have a better handle on her in the canter and running through our tests.

Now I usually don't get good rides with her outside the arena because it's hard to get her to focus and listen, but she did surprisingly well. I really just tried to concentrate on working from my seat, not posting big, keeping her connected, and looking where I was going. To my delight, every time I used my peripherals to glance down, she was round and on the bit. We mostly just did trot work and a little canter and then the dressage arena freed up so we headed over there. As we walked over, I decided, I would go ahead and run through my Training 1 test. We had a slight hesitation in the left lead canter, but for the most part, she did excellent. She had her normal looky nervousness as we approached the judges booth, but I was able to keep it under control and push forward. She did so good, that I decided to go ahead and try the Training 2 test as well. The first run, we had problems again in the left lead canter, but I just kept repeating the step until we got through it without issue. The rest of the test was fantastic. At one section, we have to do a 20m circle stretching down in the trot, and she did it almost perfect! I couldn't believe it! Lol. Her nose was literally down to her knees!

I gave her a nice walk break and then we ran through Training 2 once more. Went MUCH better the second time although when we got to the last leg of the test, she started getting tired and losing her go. I bumped her on and we finished it out and even got a really decent trot up center line. I was SOOO proud of her. I feel like we've come such a long way together, and although we still have much learn, we are really started to become a good team. I hate that I can't seem to break us from the beval bit. It's literally the only thing that gives me better leverage on my half halts and getting her to respond. I was able to bring her back when the trot and canter got too fast, and because of that, execute our turns a lot better.

I'm pretty excited for this weekend and then only 2 weeks before John! Me, my trainer, Helen, and a couple girls from the barn are all taking him out to dinner that Friday night compliments of my old/new boss, so it should be fun.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Awesome! sounds like you're in for an awesome weekend!! Good luck with the show, I hope it goes well for you both!


----------



## Tihannah

So originally, the show was supposed to be Saturday, but the weather was forecasting to be pretty bad thunderstorms and wind, so it got postponed to Sunday. We did Training Level 1 & 2, and our rides times were at 12:05p and 12:26p. Which is a big NO for Tess, she doesn't really wake up till after 5pm. lol. I tried my best to get her warmed up, but they were running ahead of schedule and I actually ended up riding 30 min before my scheduled time. I kinda just said, "Oh well, lets get it over with!"

In Training 1, she did surprisingly well, she broke early on the left lead canter, but we made up for it in other parts of the test. The judges comments on the collective marks:
GAITS - (7) Gait's improved through test as we relaxed. Lovely mover.
IMPULSION - (7) Forward in transitions, good developing engagement
SUBMISSION - (7) Little tense, but settled in. Well ridden. Watch outside shoulder drifting- could use counterbend
RIDER'S POSITION AND SEAT - (7) Wonderful riding, gave horse confident ride 
RIDERS CORRECT AND EFFECTIVE SUE OF THE AIDS (6) - Geometry - large circle 

I was way too nervous and knew I let a couple of my circles get too big. Training 2 collective marks didn't have very much in the comments, but they were all 6's and one 7, which I was happy with.

In Further Remarks she said - 

Training 1 - Overall lovely test, very nicely ridden. Continue to work on connection through outside rein.
Training 2 - Great recovery & composure in correction of canter work (Tess picked up the wrong lead. I pulled her back to trot and then picked up the right lead in like 2 seconds! Lol) Very nice centerlines. Work on reducing tension and accuracy in circles. Well done!

What probably surprised me the most, was that no matter how many practice runs we did, centerline was a mess! Both on entry and finishing up at X. Upon entry, I could never get her to square halt. No matter what I did, she would throw a hip out sideways or shift her shoulders out. On the finish, we could never make the turn down centerline. We consistently overshot and THEN halted crooked! Lol. But in both tests? It was perfect! No struggle at all! It was like she just knew! Lol. We got an 8 for entry and finish on both tests!! :rofl::rofl:

Our scores ended up being 66.09% for Training 1 and 63.46% for Training 2!:loveshower::loveshower: I couldn't believe I got a 66%!! Lol. Both my trainer and Helen were super proud of us and gave us big hugs and congrats. By the time we got our scores and ribbons, I had already put Tess back out to pasture, so I didn't even get any pics with her and her ribbons. :-( But I am so proud of my girl and how hard she tries for me and SO HAPPY we got our very first blues together! 

Oh, and I almost forgot. Her bow at "X" that I'll never be able break? The judge and her scribe loved it! Lol. My guy said he heard them giggle in the booth when she did it.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes yes YES!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you both. You girls rock!    :smile: That's sooo awesome. 
Be super proud of yourselves. Look at those blues! And you look great too!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Yes yes YES!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you both. You girls rock!    :smile: That's sooo awesome.
> Be super proud of yourselves. Look at those blues! And you look great too!
> Congrats!!!


Hahaha! What a goofy pic, right?? We were literally driving down the driveway of the barn to leave and I was like "OMG! I didn't even get a pic with my ribbons!" Lol. So I just snapped a selfie real quick. Such a goob!


----------



## Tazzie

CONGRATULATIONS!! Your hard work has certainly paid off! So dang proud of you girl!

And you look FABULOUS with your ribbons! Nice work!!


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! Your hard work has certainly paid off! So dang proud of you girl!
> 
> And you look FABULOUS with your ribbons! Nice work!!


I thought about you yesterday, Katie! I thought how you made me feel so much better about my terrible rides last year and shared some of your old scores with me. And then how far you and Izzie have come and how fantastic you both are doing. You guys were my inspiration going in!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congratulations!! Isn't it nice to have a good show experience but also get nice scores, comments and pretty ribbons?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's great Tina! Congratulations to you and Tessa! Those are great results! Keep it up!


----------



## Tazzie

Tihannah said:


> I thought about you yesterday, Katie! I thought how you made me feel so much better about my terrible rides last year and shared some of your old scores with me. And then how far you and Izzie have come and how fantastic you both are doing. You guys were my inspiration going in!


I'm hoping to eventually have my old videos to show you too! It's something to have to look back on, and you'll be thankful you have all these progression videos of you and Tess. You guys have blown me away with how dedicated to Dressage you are, and your refusal to give up even on the bad days. It's always enjoyable reading through your journey  and I'm glad I could help you where I can!


----------



## Tihannah

Rode last night since I didn't get to ride Saturday with the bad weather, and Helen was there giving a lesson. One of the comments the judge made in both tests were that we kinda "fell into the trot" in our downward transitions. I knew exactly what she meant because it's exactly how it feels. It's like she abruptly drops down into the trot and then I have to push her forward and get her back on the bit. So when Helen got done with her lesson, I asked her how I work through it, and she came over to help me. So here's what I love about Helen... she totally understands the mechanics and the process of getting to the goal. Did I mention she's only like 24?? Truly gifted rider. 

So what she does is start making me do transitions. Walk to halt, trot to halt, counterbend-then regular bend, then halt. She's instructing me to chin up, shoulders back, sit back, and when I halt? Tess is square. After every halt, I gave her praise and pats, so she logged it, and then the halts were easy. And then she has me do the transitions quicker and shorter to sharpen Tess's response time, and they just keep getting better and better. And then we CANTER. And trust me when I say that Tessa's canter has always been difficult to bring together. It's not only a strength issue, but for her, canter means FAST, and that's it and that's all. So we work on getting her to canter 3 strides and trot then halt. We literally did these exercises for 10 minutes, and the next thing I knew, I was doing a collected, balanced canter on Tess and it felt AMAZING!!!! And she was SO connected!! We only did half a circle and Helen said it was great and that we needed to take baby steps because she had never been asked to really sit back and carry herself like that. But she said that THIS is what I needed to teach her in order to get our downward transitions cleaner. She told me that in my gaits, like canter, I needed to canter, then make her sit back and collect, and then release to regular canter, and help her slowly build strength in her hind. Same with trot and walk. But she said never to ask for too much and be sure to give lots of praise when she does it.

What we were able to accomplish in just 10 minutes of working with Helen just had me giddy. I see so much potential in my horse now that I simply didn't see before and I'm so excited about it. And excited for John to see it. I'm telling you, he simply won't believe this is the same horse. Lol. I so badly want to ride again tonight, but I gave Tess her final loading dose of Pentosan last night and I like to give her at least one day off after an injection. The weather is supposed to me nice tomorrow though, so we'll just try again then. Anyhow, I hung Tessa's ribbons on her stall last night and got a pic. So proud of my old girl!


----------



## PoptartShop

Soo proud of you guys. Love the picture with all the ribbons.  I hope the weather is nice tomorrow so you can get a good ride in. All it takes is a good show to boost your confidence! <3


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Well Tess looks very pleased with herself. I'm glad you guys have done so well this year together.

I'm glad you're seeing potential in yourself and Tess, you've really accomplished a lot in a short period of time. You should be very proud of yourself and I'm glad Helen is able to help you as much as she is. Transitions are a very powerful and transforming exercise. Most half halts and almost all collective work is that balance between forward and the halt and developing the hind end enough for the horse to have the strength to execute. I usually do the how collected can you do right now and then let them out and then come back. Transitions within transitions. How collected can the trot be and let go to how big can the trot be and back to medium but it sounds like a good program. So glad for you both. Can't wait to hear how the clinic goes with John!


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Well Tess looks very pleased with herself. I'm glad you guys have done so well this year together.
> 
> I'm glad you're seeing potential in yourself and Tess, you've really accomplished a lot in a short period of time. You should be very proud of yourself and I'm glad Helen is able to help you as much as she is. Transitions are a very powerful and transforming exercise. Most half halts and almost all collective work is that balance between forward and the halt and developing the hind end enough for the horse to have the strength to execute. I usually do the how collected can you do right now and then let them out and then come back. Transitions within transitions. How collected can the trot be and let go to how big can the trot be and back to medium but it sounds like a good program. So glad for you both. Can't wait to hear how the clinic goes with John!


Much of what Helen is teaching me reminds me of things you have tried to explain in the past year. It has just been hard for me to conceptualize because I am a visual and physical learner. It's harder for me to grasp without seeing or doing. We've been doing transitions, but alone, I did not know the adjustments I needed to make to make them clean and clear for Tess. But when we go over the exercises, and Tess starts to give me the desired response, I'm in awe and like, "Ohhhh, that's what Cassie meant!" 

I honestly don't know how people do this without a trainer or someone on the ground that can assist. There's so many little things that you don't even realize you're doing or not doing that make such a significant impact! I love how Tess is developing and starting to understand though. It feels so rewarding when something clicks She is getting stronger and healthier everyday and I can look back and see how much of it was misunderstanding and how much was simply lack of strength. It makes me excited for the future.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you have someone there to physically help you. I think it definitely helps to have someone on the ground to show and be there to say hey, no this is what I meant and show you what you're not understanding and able to see and relate concepts to mean something. Words are meaningless until they're felt or experienced. 

But I entirely agree. It's ALL about those tiny, seemingly insignificant details you weren't previously aware of and ALWAYS developing and working on something. It's never ending. But I'm really glad you and Tess have been able to get so much good help and are now gaining confidence, ability and are breaking through to where you're really seeing and feeling how far you've come. 

For the amount of time you've been riding and for how green Tess was when you started together, you're doing absolutely amazing and should remember that when ever you lose faith. Which I promise never goes away lol.


----------



## Tihannah

Rode both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Helen was moving into a new house and a lot of the girls were out of town at a pony club rally, so Tess and I were pretty much solo all weekend. We had decent enough rides. I put her back in the bauche bit and she did pretty well, but she always does the first couple days after transitioning from the beval. I will ride her in it again tonight and see how it goes. Our transitions to halt are almost seamless now and it takes very little core to get it. I love the way this mare logs things once done correctly and praised. It's like once she gets it, she gets it, and you don't have to re-teach or remind her again. Its the same with our left lead circle work. At one point, it was like she forgot and started to do a sideways turn. I immediately gave her the inside leg and a firm "Aaah!" and she instantly corrected the bend.

Working by myself is difficult though. I feel like as much as I try to emulate the things Helen has taught me to get her supple and fully on the bit, when I'm by myself, it just doesn't go as well. I also struggle with getting her to maintain unless I have someone on the ground pushing me. Like her just deciding to quit going or after 25 min deciding she doesn't want to go correctly anymore and just hollow and brace. Saturday, we REALLY fought through it. I mean, she completely blew through my aids and was trying to run around in a fast trot, with her head in the air, neck braced, and hollow. I usually give in by bringing her to a walk and asking again for a proper trot, but she had decided she'd done enough for today. So instead I let her jump into her fast trot and then kept legging and half-halting, legging and half-halting, and not letting her slow, but not letting her run either. She finally gave in, softened, and went round. but it was quite a fight. These battles with her exhaust me and often times, I find myself giving in before she does...unless of course, I have someone on the ground yelling at me to KEEP GOING! But this is the monster. I didn't create it, but I've let it go on far too long without fixing it. And some days I feel like if I just gave her to someone else (not sell) and let them exclusively ride her for a week, this issue would become dead. So here's what I'm thinking...

On the 16th, I have to go to D.C. for work for a week. Tess definitely cannot sit that long, so I've asked Helen to ride her while I'm gone. I think Tess will definitely benefit from having Helen ride her for a week, and Helen seems more than happy to work with her while I'm gone.

Meanwhile, John is here in 3 days!!! Eek!! Everyone at the barn is just bubbling with excitement and the weather is supposed to be amazing! Clear skies in the low to mid 70s! I can't wait!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Woohooo!! Glad Tess has been doing super well.  I know what you mean about riding alone, it's definitely not the same when you try to implement the things yourself. I totally get that. But I think you are doing great! 

That sounds like a perfect idea too, letting Helen ride Tess while you're in DC. Very nice of her to do it & I think it will really help you and Tess.  She's already helped you so much already she sounds amazing! Tess is totally in for it that week. LOL :lol: 

Sounds perfect!  So happy for you!


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Woohooo!! Glad Tess has been doing super well.  I know what you mean about riding alone, it's definitely not the same when you try to implement the things yourself. I totally get that. But I think you are doing great!
> 
> That sounds like a perfect idea too, letting Helen ride Tess while you're in DC. Very nice of her to do it & I think it will really help you and Tess.  She's already helped you so much already she sounds amazing! Tess is totally in for it that week. LOL :lol:
> 
> Sounds perfect!  So happy for you!


Hahaha! I asked her to PLEASE kick her butt for me! She's got 2 mares so I know she can handle the attitude! ;-)


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Overall it sounds like you're in for an exciting weekend!! Clinics are great! Hopefully you can get your man or someone out to video you're progress. I'm sure John will be really pleased with all the progress!!

Trial and error. You guys will work it out.


----------



## Tihannah

Clinic was AMAZING!! Tess was fantastic and John was so proud of us! I rode late in the day both days, but I was there early to watch all the other rides and get pics and video for everyone. I usually don't get good video of my rides because either no one wants to do it, or the person that does it, shoots in portrait mode and never uses the zoom! lol. But this time, I found a decent camera person both days.

Saturday's ride was decent, but I tried to ride her in the baucher. BIG mistake! And just as I'd thought all along, this is definitely not the bit for Tess. She was being SO heavy in the hand, curling and expecting me to carry her. John said this was absolutely NOT the bit for her because of her breed and the way she carried herself, that it did more harm than good. We tried for about 25 minutes to make it work, but then he said, "Forget it. Go get the beval." One of the barn workers tried to find it for me, but they couldn't, so I had to dismount and go get it myself. After changing it out, we lost 10-15 min of my ride time, but she went TOTALLY different in this bit and John was instantly pleased. Once we got the bit changed out and did a couple circles, John had me stop again. He said she was being tight in her left jaw and poll, so he came over and did some little exercises to get her to loosen up in her jaw. After, he physically showed me how to properly ask and give in the reins to encourage the suppleness. After that? She was amazing. The seesawing of the head was gone, she went EASILY soft and round, and maintained for the remainder of the ride. It was amazing. I've literally never ridden her so completely accepting of the bit.

On Sunday, I was the last person to ride, and we were running ahead of schedule, so John gave me some extra time to make up from the day before. Tess was even better on Sunday. She was so consistent in the warm up phase that even John was impressed. And NOT ONCE during the entire ride, did she try to hollow and brace. I was beside myself! lol. We spent a lot of time both days just working on walk-halt-trot-walk-halt transitions and it totally changed the ride. We kept her thinking, so she never had time to try and anticipate and take over the ride. Instead she became eager to please and get it right. At the end of the ride on Day 2, John said, "Just when I think the "Most Improved" award is gonna be taken, Tina comes in and says, 'Nobody's stealing my thunder!'" Lol. I love him! His clinics are so fun and so informative and you always come out of it feeling enlightened and like a better rider. Even Helen, who has ridden with a lot of upper level trainers, said she thinks John is the best she has ridden with.

Below are just a couple of my favorite stills from our ride and then a video I pieced together of my ride from Sunday. I trimmed it down to 15 min, which is still long, but if you manage to watch the whole thing, you'll be able to see why we all just adore the man. Lol. Also, what you can't see in the video, is that there are about 10 people sitting around him behind the camera watching my ride, but you will definitely hear the laughter. It used to be just me that hung around and watched all the rides, but now everyone wants to. Just to learn and see his approach with different riders on different horses and the exercises he uses to make them better. He is also fantastic in that he will answer questions, not just from the riders, but the people watching.

Right now we're looking at June for his return and everyone is already excited!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations Tina and Tess, so glad you guys had a great ride together in the clinic.

One tip for the canter, change your diagnol post and ask while in the up phase of the canter. Outside leg back, half halt outside rein and as your hip is up inside leg on. Riding shoulder fore position may also help and occasionally letting the contact go (in your fingers), so youre not always holding and she takes the contact out but looks like you guys are really coming along. You're getting a much better idea of how to influence her and get her together. the downward transitions have really improved. Looks like you guys had a great ride. She went better and better.

He kinda reminds me of a clinician I used to train with named Ken who was really good and had pretty awesome pointers and exercises and was very informative and passionate.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Congratulations Tina and Tess, so glad you guys had a great ride together in the clinic.
> 
> One tip for the canter, change your diagnol post and ask while in the up phase of the canter. Outside leg back, half halt outside rein and as your hip is up inside leg on. Riding shoulder fore position may also help and occasionally letting the contact go (in your fingers), so you're not always holding and she takes the contact out but looks like you guys are really coming along. You're getting a much better idea of how to influence her and get her together. the downward transitions have really improved. Looks like you guys had a great ride. She went better and better.
> 
> He kinda reminds me of a clinician I used to train with named Ken who was really good and had pretty awesome pointers and exercises and was very informative and passionate.


Thanks Cassie! I know part of the problem is my position. I hunch and look down at her WAAAAYYY too much and its become a terrible habit. So when I ask for the canter, I'm tilting forward making it harder for her to lift off. Also, I can't explain why, but whenever I'm doing a lesson, and someone tells me, "Okay, now get ready to canter," it's like my whole body tenses up because I want so much to get it the FIRST time, and then of course, I just ruin it. Lol. I put way too much thought into it instead of just riding it like I do when I'm alone. And then during the canter, I have a hard time relaxing because I have this ingrained thing where I feel like I need to keep some sort of pressure on her in order to keep her going. The only time I'm really able to relax and just ride it is when I don't ask for the canter and she does it anyway. At the same time, because I'm tense, I draw my knees up and tighten in my hips. In other words, I just get in my own way!:icon_rolleyes:

What I love about John is that he never tries to push the horses past their ability. He assesses each rider and each horse and then just works on whatever he can do to make the ride better. Not perfect, but better, and he has a slew of exercises up his sleeve for every horse/rider at every level. What I also loved is that he and Helen are basically on the same page as far as me and Tess and what we needed to work on. He had me work on a lot of the same things she does, but amped up a notch. He also was able to tweak the little things with both me and Tess that fixed some of our issues.

At the end of the ride, he told me that people who start riding as an adult take 3 or more years to accomplish what I have in a year and half and that I should be really proud of myself. That felt really good!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You guys look gorgeous! I love it! Love her saddle pad as well


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. I think a lot of people do that because they really want to do a good job. I think it helps to look at it as you have all day to do it, so you don't train yourself to tense into it and just let it happen. You don't have to sit into canter, you can just keep posting and ask. Being on the opposite diagnol helps a lot and when you're in the up phase send the inside hip forward and ask. If they don't respond, wait a few moments and ask again. Use a verbal aid if you need, I think it helps a lot.

But good. It sounds like a really positive experience and for you and Tess to keep marching on your journey. 

You really should be proud of yourself. You've come a LONG way in short amount of time. You should be happy!


----------



## PoptartShop

Congrats you guys!  YAY! Glad you had a fun time at the clinic & you both did well. 
You should feel very proud of yourself. You have accomplished so much. 

So happy for you, & Tess is so shiny!! :smile: Way to go!!!!


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Congrats you guys!  YAY! Glad you had a fun time at the clinic & you both did well.
> You should feel very proud of yourself. You have accomplished so much.
> 
> So happy for you, & Tess is so shiny!! :smile: Way to go!!!!


Helen's mom came down to visit a couple weeks ago and brought us 50lb bags of ground flaxeed. We can't get it anywhere around here and ordering online is pretty expensive with shipping. Helen swears by it and her horses have AMAZING shiny coats, so I just had to try it on Tess! It's only been a few weeks, but I think her coat is looking better everyday!


----------



## egrogan

Tihannah said:


> Helen's mom came down to visit a couple weeks ago and brought us 50lb bags of ground flaxeed. We can't get it anywhere around here and ordering online is pretty expensive with shipping. Helen swears by it and her horses have AMAZING shiny coats, so I just had to try it on Tess! It's only been a few weeks, but I think her coat is looking better everyday!


Do you have a health food store or food-coop? I buy the little bags of Bobs Red Mill ground flax, it's $3-4 a bag and a bag lasts about 10 days if fed as 1/4 cup daily. It's more expensive than buying the large bags like you mentioned, but you don't have to worry about it spoiling in warm weather if you can keep smaller quantities refrigerated. Just thought I'd mention it in case your current supply ever gets cuts off  I do like what it does to coats!


----------



## Tihannah

egrogan said:


> Do you have a health food store or food-coop? I buy the little bags of Bobs Red Mill ground flax, it's $3-4 a bag and a bag lasts about 10 days if fed as 1/4 cup daily. It's more expensive than buying the large bags like you mentioned, but you don't have to worry about it spoiling in warm weather if you can keep smaller quantities refrigerated. Just thought I'd mention it in case your current supply ever gets cuts off  I do like what it does to coats!


I've seen the smaller bags online. I haven't checked locally, but the 50lb bag was $44 and will probably last us a year. I filled a container at the barn and rest is stored at home. I didn't realize it could spoil though?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I swear by vitamin E (natural source) and grooming products but ground flax is good too. There are lots of good products out there. Glad you're seeing improvement with Tess's coat and well being!


----------



## egrogan

Tihannah said:


> I've seen the smaller bags online. I haven't checked locally, but the 50lb bag was $44 and will probably last us a year. I filled a container at the barn and rest is stored at home. I didn't realize it could spoil though?


Yep, the ground stuff (vs. the unground seeds) can go rancid, particularly if left in a warm environment, because of the high fat/oil content. I keep mine in a tupperware container in the tack room fridge. If you can store in a cool, dry place at home that will probably help. Not sure about it lasting a whole year without turning, but I would defer to others who buy in large quantities like that. Maybe the big bags have some sort of stabilizer added to help with shelf life? That's a great deal though- way cheaper than what I've been doing!


----------



## Tihannah

Gave Tess Monday off, and headed back to the barn last night to work on all we'd learned over the weekend. One thing I noted watching the videos of our rides is that after every exercise when we both got it right, John said, "Pat her and give her loose rein." We must've done at least 5 of these during our lesson and Tess seemed to really appreciate them and try really hard to get what we were asking.

So I used the same approach last night and she was phenomenal. I feel like we really broke through a barrier this weekend in establishing communication between us. She's really listening and trying and not just trying to get the ride over with and seems to enjoy the praise. She's SO consistent in the bridle now that its almost like riding a different horse. She seems to understand what I want from her now and its not a struggle or a fight where she's trying to take over and just jumping into different gaits on her own. The walk-halts have made an amazing difference. Who'da thunk it?? Lol. And NEVER, never in a MILLION years did I think I could get this horse to halt AND stay round and on the bit. NEVER. Halt to Tess meant stop, hollow, and point your nose to the sky. Just last week even! Last night she totally halted into my outside rein, held the contact, and then maintained the frame going into walk then trot. I could not have been more proud!

Because she was riding so well, I tried to put more focus into my seat and position. Looking up and where I was going. Sitting tall and bringing my shoulders back. Keeping my legs long and relaxing in the canter. We did a left lead canter where I stayed relaxed in my seat and tried to keep my legs long and we did 3 20m circles no problem. Despite not gripping or trying to push her forward with my seat, I just relaxed and rode it and gave bumps with my legs when needed and it was easy. Like I was just getting outta her way. Pretty amazing! Haha.

Sunday I will be heading out to D.C. for a week and Helen will take over riding her. I can't wait to see how she is when I get back!


----------



## PoptartShop

That is great!!! Sounds like you both are really starting to understand each other more.  It's definitely important to keep those legs long & relax when you canter. I have to work on that myself. I tend to bring my legs forward sometimes & I don't even realize it. :icon_rolleyes: 

You are doing great. I bet when you come back, Tess will be even more amazing!  So proud of you both.


----------



## Dehda01

Unstabilized ground flax goes rancid fairly fast. 

I really like omega horseshine, glanzen3 or the new BLACK (glanzen3+blackenall) for coat supplements.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Awesome!! Sounds like more progress and a great ride before your DC trip!


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> Unstabilized ground flax goes rancid fairly fast.
> 
> I really like omega horseshine, glanzen3 or the new BLACK (glanzen3+blackenall) for coat supplements.



She is also on SmartDark and Handsome from Smartpak because she bleached out again during the winter months and being out during the day. Her color has come back super fast since it's shedding season.


----------



## Tihannah

Okay, I talked to Helen and she said it's the stabilized ground flaxseed and can have a shelf life up to 20 months. I checked it last night because you guys had me worried cause I had the bag in the back of my car for a like a week and a bucket in the feed room since I got it, but both looked and smelled great.

It seems to be benefiting more than just her coat though. She usually gets really bad allergies in the spring and summer time. Cruddy eye goop, runny nose, coughing, and breathing issues. I've seen none of that since I started her on the flaxseed. It's also supposed to have anti-inflammatory properties that help with joints and arthritis. She's been off the Previcox since Sunday and my vet said he can't get out till next week. She rode fine last night. Usually, as soon as 1 day being off the Previcox, I can see a difference. She's slow and sluggish and just appears uncomfortable with no go. She was on fantastic and forward last night and we worked on left lead canter circles no problem. Of course, I don't know how much is related to her also being on the Pentosan, but the last time she was on Pentosan and went off the Previcox, I could still see a change, so who knows. I did indeed get a deal too. Found a website that sells the 50lb stabilized ground bags for $120 plus shipping! 

I just did some googling and found this list of benefits from feeding stabilized ground flaxseed:

**Flax is one of the richest known sources of Omega-3 of any plant in the world! Flax seed naturally contains 40 percent oil, of which 55 percent is Omega-3 essential oil. Ground flax seed is an excellent source!

**There is some scientific evidence to suggest that Omega-3 essential fatty acids can have a natural “calming effect” beneficial in managing those ‘high strung’ horses.

**Improved coat, skin, and hooves.

**Antioxidant properties to help improve overall metabolic processes.

**Improved Stamina.

**Joint lubrication and overall tissue health! Omega 3 EFA’s anti-inflammatory properties may be useful in treating a number of autoimmune dysfunctions as well as in easing the symptoms (sore aching joints) of arthritis, or preexisting injuries.

**Excellent addition/preventative to horses’ diets who are pastured or stabled on sandy terrain and are at an increased risk of sand colic or impaction. Stabilized ground flax seed contains a high amount of insoluble fiber and soluble fiber which is very high in mucilage. Flax mucilage swells and takes on a gel-like consistency that traps and suspends sand, carrying it out.

**High in Fiber – keep those guts moving!

**Immune Booster! Our equine partners can become stressed during travel, competition, and stalling at strange places. Stress can decrease our horse’s natural immune function and response which in turn may make them more susceptible to certain diseases and viruses.

**Low carb. Heart healthy! Flax supplementation has been shown to aid in the management of the following equine disorders: Insulin resistance, Cushings Disease, and Laminitis. Flax offers a ‘good fat’ to our horses’ diets!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We feed flaxseed over here as well! I've only known it to go bad if you grind it first and leave it out then it goes rancid really quickly and loses mineral properties quickly. Better fed whole but it's such a good product high in omega 3s which is so important for horses.


----------



## Tihannah

Goodness! It's been almost 2 weeks since a journal update! I'm getting slack! Lol.

Not a whole lot to report. Unfortunately, both Helen and my backup rider got sick during my DC trip and didn't get to ride Tess. I reached out to one of our teen riders that has ridden her before and asked them to put a couple rides in just to get her moving and working. They reported back that her canter had gotten SO much better since the last time they rode her, that I had done a great job with her, and that she was loads of fun. I was really worried that she was gonna be stiff and sore since she was still out of Previcox, but even when I got back, she showed no change at all. By the time I got back, she'd been off of it 2 weeks, but you couldn't even tell. I honestly don't know how much of that is related to the Pentosan and how much is due to the flaxseed. But I know that the last time she was on Pentosan and went off the Previcox, I could definitely tell. The flaxseed is really amazing. Her allergies seem to be all but gone and her coat is getting so soft and shiny. She's been doing so consistently well healthwise, that it makes me choke up when I think about how many ups and downs we've been through over the past year. She just rides and feels like a different horse.

The week in DC was grueling for me. Meetings and working and EATING every day. For some reason, I couldn't get any good sleep. and without riding I wasn't getting any exercise. By the end of the week, I was exhausted and felt horrible. I went out to see Tess and ride that Saturday after I got back. She was in her stall with her head just hanging in the aisle and looking like she was dozing off. I called her name and she instantly came alive and started pacing in her stall like, "MOM! You're here!" It made me so happy to see how excited she got that I was there.  On Sunday I simply couldn't do it. I felt like I'd been hit with a brick and all I wanted to do was stay in my pajamas and lay on the couch. I felt like I could simply sleep my life away. I've ridden every day this week and it has helped a lot. I was thinking about scheduling an appt with my doctor because the fatigue was simply so bad, but being able to go out and ride every day after work has really helped.

Oh! I almost forgot. We have another eventing clinic coming up soon. I wasn't going to ride in it because I just did the John clinic, but then I get a text message from a woman I know who has ridden with John, but is not boarding at our barn. She tells me that she's had a couple back surgeries and is scheduled another soon and hasn't been able to ride. She has 2 horses. One is a TB eventer and the other is a warmblood, 3rd level schoolmaster. Anyhow, she asks me if I would be interested in riding her schoolmaster on a flat lesson in the clinic! I'm like, "Whaaa??? Me??" Lol. And she goes on about how she'd pay for it and would really appreciate the favor. So, of course, I tell her I'd absolutely LOVE to, but I'm not that great a rider... She says I'll do fine and he can teach me some things. So yea, I am super excited! I don't know why she thought of me, but the opportunity to ride an educated 3rd level horse in a clinic just makes me giddy! We don't have a date for the clinic yet, but she told me to just let her know and she would take care of everything. I can't even believe it. I watched her ride him with John and he really is a saint. I just hope I don't screw things up and make him look bad! lol.

And finally, the saddle fitter is coming on the 25th. I'm so happy to finally get this thing reflocked and fitted properly!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's awesome!! I hope you get pictures and videos of this school master !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Well you've been busy lol

Knock on wood quickly for safety lol. But I'm glad she's doing so well, shame no one could ride her due to being sick! But having some rest isnt' a bad thing. But so glad she's come as far as she has, you're a great team!

Dang I'm sorry to hear about the fatigue! I hope they figure something out to help you. I've struggled with fatigue for a while but it's getting better. I tried a parasite cleanse, oregano oil, balanced diet/vitamin supplement and eating gluten free helped me and drinking an apple cider vinegar/coconut water/lime/ginger lemon drink lol but who knows because fatigue is one of those things where it can be a million and one different causes. I hope they get worked out and you can rest up and keep seeing your horsey therapist.

That's a wonderful opportunity! Good luck! Can't wait to see the videos. That's going to be a wonderful opportunity!

Very good. Saddle fit is wonderful!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, sorry to here that Helen & your backup rider got sick while you were away, don't things always seem to happen that way? Perfect timing right! Ugh. But I'm glad someone still got to ride Tess & noticed how well she's doing.  That's GREAT news! So glad she's improving & you didn't notice any big changes being away from her. That's a good sign. 

Aww, sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. I hope you get some rest soon, you are probably overwhelmed/overworked. But I'm glad riding does help.
OMG that'll be so exciting to ride the warmblood! :O I'm jealous. I think you will do great. That's great she sees all that potential in you, you can do it!
YAY for the saddle fitter coming soon. That will make everything even better!


----------



## Tazzie

I hope you start feeling better! Ugh to the fatigue!!

But I'm glad Tess is feeling better! That's absolutely wonderful! You guys have come such a long way!

Good luck with the schoolmaster! What a wonderful opportunity to do that! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Tihannah

Today was fantastic! I got to ride a schoolmaster!! His name is Jazz and he's an imported Anglo-Arab (I believe?). He's at least 20 now and hasn't competed in years because his owner got injured somehow and stopped riding, but from what I understand, he was once competing at 4th level!

After I rode Tess, me and another boarder were just hanging out hand grazing the horses. There's another boarder who just started leasing Jazz about a month ago. He's a bit of a jerk in that he gives you nothing easily. He's hard to catch in the pasture, hard to get round, and will simply take whatever you let him get away with. There was another girl that had been leasing him for about a year. She could never get him consistently round and, I think, just started to get frustrated and dropped the lease.

Anyhow, so the new lessee was riding him and asked if I'd hop on see if I could get him to canter without bucking. She'd only tried it once, he bucked, and she lost her balance and came off. I told her that he was likely unbalanced when she asked for the trot and it was the reason he was bucking. I said, "Sure!" I'd never ridden him before, but always wanted to. I took my time starting at the walk and just asking him to soften and bend. He put up quite the fight, as she never asks him to go round. Not that I've seen anyway. But I held firm and just kept asking, and eventually he softened and went round. Once I got him round at the walk, we worked on the trot. Holy moly, when I say he had a big, bouncy trot, I'm not even kidding! He made Tess's trot feel smooth as butter! Lol. I did a few walk, trot, and halt transitions with him like Helen and John showed me, and before long, we were going good and the lesee was amazed! Lol. Once I got him consistent in the trot, I asked for the canter, and I got it the first time with no buck and he stayed round and on the bit.

I was so proud of myself! Lol. Mostly because I've been watching these girls ride this horse for more than a year and he just runs around hollow with his nose in the air. Knowing how educated he is, I'd just watch thinking, "I wanna ride that horse and see if I can get him round!" It wasn't easy by any means as he puts up a heck of a fight, but I just kept applying leg and half halts and using my core. He'd try to stop and back up, refuse to move forward, or just run, but I wouldn't let him, so eventually he yielded. I though about @DanteDressageNerd as I was doing it and hearing her in my head talking about riding the babies and having to stay on top of every movement. 

What I loved about riding this horse is that he had an engine, something that Tess is truly lacking. So when I asked for trot, or even walk, he was nice and forward, and I just had to organize him. With Tess, it's twice as much work because I have to keep pushing her forward at the same time I'm trying to organize her, and it can be exhausting! What was even more rewarding is that this horse confirmed for me that I am really no longer a beginner. I didn't feel nervous or unsure riding him. I was firm, but fair, and he responded to it.

So here is the revelation I made from today's ride. Riding Jazz and the TB I got to ride a couple months ago, I realized that when I got these horses truly round, they were SO light in the contact and I could do most of the work with my seat and legs. The feeling that I got in the hand with these 2 horses is something I've never been able to get with Tess. I could push them from behind, and half halt, and then they go round and carry themselves and then I just needed to maintain the energy and drive. With Tess, you can drive from behind all you want to, half halt till your hands are sore, she's still going to either lean, go above the bit, or dip behind the vertical. And now I question whether or not I can ever fix that? Is it too late for her? Or maybe I'm just not strong enough a rider to teach her to carry herself? I don't know...

I would love to someday get that feeling in the bridle from her, but honestly, I don't even know if it's possible.:icon_frown: I love my girl. She's really a saint, but I'm so glad that I'm getting the opportunity to ride other horses. I think when it comes time to retire her, I will be more informed of what I want or need in a horse.


----------



## PoptartShop

That is AWESOME you got to ride him!  You should feel proud for being able to do something with him that others have tried so many times to accomplish- reminds me of a few weeks ago, I hopped on a horse named Cody (he used to be a carriage horse!) & nobody can get him to pick up the right lead canter without him bucking...I hopped on (for the first time!) & got it right away...no whip needed, etc. Like. No issues. LOL.
We really are better than we think we are, I think.  Definitely deserve a pat on the back for that one. You have a lot of potential! :smile: 
I'm sure that made the lessee's day, seeing that he CAN canter without bucking! Hopefully she can follow your steps & get him to do the same for her!

So proud of you! I know Tess feels a lot different, especially since she doesn't feel as 'forward-moving' as Jazz. But I think you guys are doing great.  She is your girl, after all! All horses are different. I think you could get her to that point eventually, but don't stress it too much!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Tina that's really wonderful! Your progress put a big smile on my face  that you're gaining confidence and able to figure out riding other horses. Give Tess a big hug and a thank you too. One good thing about tricky, challenging rides is they make you much more aware of yourself and what you're sitting on. Tricky is educational. But it doesn't surprise me he'd be difficult about it, if he knows but has been ridden a certain way for a while and not asked to use himself that he'd be tricky about it. I think that's fairly normal. But really glad it made you realize how far you've come and how much you've learned!

I'll say I came to a similar revelation last year with Dante. I was struggling so hard with Dante and was thoroughly exhausted after every ride and feeling like we were making no progress but when I started riding and breaking babies and they were easier to ride than Dante, that's when I had a wake up call and decided it was time because it wasn't worth the fight anymore. I had spent so much money just trying to make him ridable and time and massage and he just didn't want to do it. But I'll say the challenging horses teach you an awful lot you wouldn't have learned riding a different, more straight forward ride. They make you more aware because you have to be to get around. 

And yes lol arab crosses can be VERY bouncy. I have no idea why but they can be like sitting on a jack rabbit. Some are really smooth, others are like they're shooting you up into the rafters.


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Tina that's really wonderful! Your progress put a big smile on my face  that you're gaining confidence and able to figure out riding other horses. Give Tess a big hug and a thank you too. One good thing about tricky, challenging rides is they make you much more aware of yourself and what you're sitting on. Tricky is educational. But it doesn't surprise me he'd be difficult about it, if he knows but has been ridden a certain way for a while and not asked to use himself that he'd be tricky about it. I think that's fairly normal. But really glad it made you realize how far you've come and how much you've learned!
> 
> I'll say I came to a similar revelation last year with Dante. I was struggling so hard with Dante and was thoroughly exhausted after every ride and feeling like we were making no progress but when I started riding and breaking babies and they were easier to ride than Dante, that's when I had a wake up call and decided it was time because it wasn't worth the fight anymore. I had spent so much money just trying to make him ridable and time and massage and he just didn't want to do it. But I'll say the challenging horses teach you an awful lot you wouldn't have learned riding a different, more straight forward ride. They make you more aware because you have to be to get around.
> 
> And yes lol arab crosses can be VERY bouncy. I have no idea why but they can be like sitting on a jack rabbit. Some are really smooth, others are like they're shooting you up into the rafters.


Yes! I mean from the ground he has a lovely, kinda prancing sort of trot, but in the saddle?? Holy Moly! Lol. At times, I felt like it was easier to just sit the trot, because with posting whenever I came back down, I felt like he was just throwing me right back out of the saddle! But when I sat, I could stabilize my position better. He wasn't a big horse either, maybe 15.1 or 15.2, but he didn't feel small in the saddle. Like some TB's, they look HUGE, but when you get in the saddle, they're so narrow that you don't feel like there's much horse under you?

It was kinda funny to hear myself telling this girl how she needed to ride, because I haven't been riding long at all! But really, I just used the things taught to me and then relayed them to her. Just the foundation stuff, you know? Transitions, bending, and getting him soft and yielding before asking for anything more, but also being firm in your ask. I think she's a little bit of a nervous rider and is afraid to challenge the horse and ask for more. But Jazz is definitely a horse that has to be challenged, and I made sure to give him lots of pats and praise whenever he gave what I asked and I think he responded well to it. I just wish it worked as well with my own horse! Lol.


----------



## KigerQueen

I will a agree and say the hard horses teach you. Tess has forced you to really WORK for EVERYTHING from her. and BECAUSE of that when you hop on other horses you know how to make them work and you are not afraid to demand it. Frisians are NOT know to be the best Dressage horses for the above issues you have been having with her. the reason people use them is because they look so lovely doing dressage, dose not mean they are built for it or do it well at a high level. Now there are a Few who are reaching that level and preforming well but they are being bred FOR dressage now so that is going to be the few for now. That dose not mean you cant enjoy her or strive to get the best from her. just be aware that the issues she has are her own and her breed but still fight to overcome what you can. as you can see it not only benefits her but you ALOT as well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

The horses that make you work for everything teach you so much! I could show you some dodgy videos of Roy from day 1!

You should be so proud you and Tessa have come so far and you're looking great.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Horses can really surprise you. What you see from the ground can be entirely different from what is felt under saddle. Some horse/riders make it look easy when in reality it's a very difficult ride and they rider is working their butt off. Or sometimes you see a horse go and they're a small horse but they have big horse paces or a horse is large but rides like a normal size horse *shrugs* I've ridden 17.1h horses who didn't feel as big as Dante who was just under 16h. It's hard to say. With some of the thoroughbreds as well, even though they look tall. I think power has quite a bit to do with it. I love thoroughbreds but in general I don't think of them as power houses with a driving hind end. So they dont feel as big and generally aren't too difficult to organize compared to a horse that may be smaller but has a driving hind end with lift. 

That's really awesome you were able to help her out and give back! It's all a process. I think sometimes teaching reinforces the lessons you have learned or makes you think about things when you're riding. I think riding or at least dressage is very intellectual because I feel a lot of it is pairing feel with mental focus and a lot of it is how you mentally approach a horse and situation. But that's really awesome you had such a great ride! I hope you get another chance to ride him and hopefully a few others horses. Ride whatever you can whenever you can, every horse has something to teach and will help you relay it back to Tess!


----------



## Tihannah

So I have a confession...

I've spoken in depth about this with Cassie, my trainer, and Helen...

The day after I rode the schoolmaster, my ride on Tess really sucked. She was so behind the leg, and I really struggled getting her to maintain any sort of rhythm. It was exhausting and I left feeling a different kind of way about my horse. I thought to myself, "How long am I gonna keep doing this?? Just fighting the basic "go" on my horse." Honestly, riding the schoolmaster simply changed my perspective on her, and I felt like I was fighting a losing battle, and how could I ever get to 1st level on a horse with no real go?? It's not fun riding a horse you have to fight to keep going you know? And I started thinking, "Maybe I've gone as far as I can go with her. Maybe I'm ready for something more..."

So anyways, after that. I felt kinda blah about riding, but Helen convinced me to go out and ride with her on Tuesday. That was when I told my trainer how I was feeling. Her response? "Don't you give up on her yet!! Look how far you've come! Look at her background and training! You've made amazing progress!" And then she got firm with me. She said Tess was only 25% of the problem and the other 75% was ME. I was a pushover and Tess knew it and she did what I let her get away with. She said I needed to spend more time just working on the response aids and being firm with my ask. Focus on rhythm and response above all else.

Afterwards, Helen suggested we ride in the mare pasture and do trot grids. She was riding her younger TB. When we got out there, she gave me her thoughts. She said she felt like my trainer was right, but that Tess was also built differently, so dressage was harder for her and she didn't have a lot of stamina. She thought I needed to do more work with Tess, just on the buckle, out in the pastures, building her stamina. And that's what we did.  What was great is that we kind of ponied off her horse. For her fit, young TB, it was like a stroll in the park and Tess felt the need to keep up with her even though it was hard. It's a 5 acre pasture on a slight incline, so we trotted up one side and down the other then changed directions and repeated it. Poor Tess, lol. She was like WTH?? And she tried to slow a couple times, but it didn't take but a little leg to keep her going. For the most part, she stayed in a nice steady rhythm in front of the leg and did her best to keep up with Helen and the TB. We did 2 laps and then gave them a walk break. Helen's horse looked like she was bored, while Tess was panting! After the walk break, we did it again, and during both sets, Helen told me to just leave her on a totally loose rein and focus on her rhythm and maintaining the pace. It really helped to not have to maintain a rhythm AND put her together. Afterwards, Helen did a few small cross country jumps to wake her horse up, and Tess and I did a little cantering. It was fun and I was really proud of her effort. Helen suggested we do this at least twice a week to help build her stamina.

Wednesday and Thursday it rained, so I didn't get back out to the barn again until today. I was hesitant about going, feeling discouraged again, but I took off work an hour early, the weather was beautiful and cool, so I headed out. The horses were just being turned out when I got there so I thought GREAT! Now she's gonna be really stiff. But when I went out to get her, she was moving really well with a lot of pep in her step. I was surprised. I decided to lunge her first, just to get her warmed up, and she did really well. She stayed forward and I got a lot of stretching down in to the contact.

Our ride? It was fantastic! She did SUPER. I mean really. I used a longer whip this time. I think my current one is really too short and she has such a long back that I often have to extend my arm out and back just to reach her. But it really didn't take much to keep her forward at all. In the beginning, I'd ask and then tap, tap, tap until she gave the desired response. But after only a few minutes, it took only one quick tap to get her to maintain the rhythm. We did a lot of figure 8's and 20m circles, transitions, etc. and it felt REALLY good. Her attitude was different today, for some reason, and I could see her REALLY trying to give what I asked. We even did left lead canter work where we started at one end of the arena up to the middle, a 20m circle, and then half a lap around before I asked for the trot and I didn't have to push to keep her going. I just rode it and gave a little leg when needed. My trainer was there working on various things and when we got back to the barn she said, "From what I saw, you guys looked really good!"

So yea, the ride with Helen and today's ride kinda changed things. I saw the "TRY" in my horse and I recognized my own weaknesses in training Tess. When I told my trainer how well she did, she said, "She heard you talking about her."  So I decided I'm not gonna give up on her just yet. I love that **** horse with all my heart and really and truly just want to see us succeed. And by succeed I mean continuous improvement for as long as I can keep her healthy. She proved to me tonight that she still has some fight in her, and as long as she's willing to keep trying, then **** it, so am I!


----------



## Horsef

I really don't know what you are so negative about. You've been riding for only two years and you've achieved so much! I was just about to use you as an example on another thread about talented beginners who make us normal people look bad 

Your horse sounds perfect for you. Yes, you could get a talented dressage star, but it could be tricky in other, more dangerous ways. That happens often. A horse who is athletic can easily be too athletic for us newbies and all sorts of bucking, rearing and spooking things might happen with that much energy. Energy in horses is a tricky thing to calibrate just right. Give her a big kiss for being so good.

My own horse is most definitely not talented in anything, other than keeping me safe and entertained 

I'm really happy for you, your overall progress as well as the good ride you've just had (even though you outshine me in every aspect, and I've been riding for twice as long as you have)


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's wonderful you had such a good ride on Tess that filled you with hope and optimism! That's really awesome! Keep it up and keep her going! I'm glad she was able to show you that she had try and she wants to do it! As long as she wants to do it and wants to please then you have a horse you can work with. I'm glad you're seeing the change and seeing her willingness to try!


----------



## Tazzie

Horsef said:


> Your horse sounds perfect for you. Yes, you could get a talented dressage star, but it could be tricky in other, more dangerous ways. That happens often. A horse who is athletic can easily be too athletic for us newbies and all sorts of bucking, rearing and spooking things might happen with that much energy. Energy in horses is a tricky thing to calibrate just right. Give her a big kiss for being so good.


This right here. Izzie rears, bucks, bolts, spooks, etc. It's an incredible amount of work to redirect all that energy into something useful, trust me.

I think you and Tess are doing a fabulous job. We ALL have days where you just want to call it quits, sell the horse, and start again. Believe me, I've stopped myself from writing up a sales ad for Izzie after a bad ride/bad show. Nature of the beast. But you guys are doing so well I'd hate to see this journey end! I'm glad you've had a couple of really good rides to help straighten your mind!


----------



## Tihannah

For the most part, we had some really good rides this week. Tess was responding well to lunge work and transitions where I attempted to step it up a notch in asking for response to aids in transitions. I used Ask and Demand only. She showed her mareish ways at times, but for the most part we had some really good rides.

I gave her off yesterday, and today, the attitude was back. I had to be extra firm in lunge work and really get after her a few times when she just flat out stopped and faced me as if to say, "I'm done." After a student lesson, Helen came over to help us a bit with our ride. She was flat out ignoring my leg, refusing to bend, and resisting the forward.

And here is where the fun began. As I rode, Helen got behind her with a whip to push her forward. I was leg, leg, legging to try and get the bend and Helen was tapping from behind. We'd get it for a few strides and then Tess would suck back again. At one point, she came to a complete halt, and I'd leg and leg and she just stood there. Helen whacks her on the butt 1,2,3,4 times HARD before she finally gives a big buck as if to say "Quit it!" and then moves out. But no matter what we did, the moment she'd get it and we'd back off the aids, she'd suck back or refuse the bend. 

So I got off and let Helen get on. No spurs, just the whip, and it was quite the battle. All Helen did was ask for a forward trot and to bend and soften and Tess put up her best fight, but Helen is a lot stronger and younger than me, and she would not let Tess win. When it was all said and done, Tess yielded, but Helen said  her legs were weak and it felt like she'd done 100 squats. That's simply how stubborn Tess can be. Helen said she's simply never seen anything like it. A horse that can so flat out ignore the aids. Once Tess has decided she is done, spurs and taps of the whip mean nothing at all. You have to get at her like a crazy person or she will simply ignore you. 

So after the ride, we kinda sat around and hashed it out. Helen thinks its just flat out laziness and disrespect. Her health and stamina have improved a great deal over the past almost year and a half, yet she still wants to go with as little effort as possible. Helen thinks I should put her back on alfalfa cubes. I only gave them to her once, and frankly, it made her so hot that she was difficult to ride because she was spooking at everything. But Helen thinks maybe that's what she needs and I just need to learn to ride through the crazy. Lol. I'm not quite ready to go that route yet. 

I found a thread on another forum dealing with a similar horse and this particular comment is something I think I should try:

(the horse in question was a hunter)



> Assuming he is just being a butt head about it all, and is simply ignoring your aids, here is what I'd do:
> 1) Get a dressage whip- they're more effective, I promise
> 2) You give a light aid and ONLY a light aid from your leg. On a scale of 1-10, I'd do a 2 or 3. He doesn't respond, you hit him overhand, on the hindquarters, 3 or 4 times HARD with the whip (aid of a 9 or 10). He needs to be shooting forward when you do this. Make sure you don't hit him in the mouth. Praise, then bring back down to the walk. Repeat until he will transition walk to trot from a light aid the first time you ask.
> 3) Then go on to the dropping behind the leg issue. You ask him to trot, he trots FORWARD (none of the western pleasure jog stuff), then you do nothing with your leg except keep it softly on his side. Your job is to maintain the rhythm with your posting. If he starts to even think about dropping behind your leg, SKIP the leg aid and SKIP the spur, go straight to the whip as you did in the transitions. You ask him to keep the forward rhythm as long as you want, without having to remind him. If he starts slowing down at any point, smack him HARD. At first, this may require several corrections in a period of a few minutes. Just keep it up. And correct it as soon as you start to feel him slow down, not after 2 or 3 strides. Trot a few times around the ring and focus on the rhythm- it should NEVER change, and if it does, you need to immediately fix that problem with a 9 or 10 aid. If you can keep the rhythm without having to kick or spur him, you are on the right path.
> 4) Do this for a good 2 weeks. Nothing but forward at the walk, trot, and canter. No lateral work, no jumping. Its boring, but it will pay off if you are consistent. Sessions don't have to be long, but you should feel like he is forward and taking you somewhere without you having to do anything but stay "neutral" in your position. You can then start backing off on your corrections and use more "normal" aids as long as he continues to respect them.
> 
> This has worked for me on a horse with zero work-ethic, dull to the aids, no respect for the leg, whip or spur. People may think you are a horse abuser during those 2 weeks, but sometimes that's the level of correction the horse needs.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Jane savoie has an article similar to that comment 

http://www.janesavoie.com/how-to-make-your-lazy-horse-more-energetic/

I think it's this one


----------



## Tihannah

Rainaisabelle said:


> Jane savoie has an article similar to that comment
> 
> How To Make Your Lazy Horse More Energetic - Jane Savoie
> 
> I think it's this one


I just read it and trust me. She is past the point where this would work. Lol.


----------



## Dehda01

They can always be motivated. I have made some very lazy horses into electric ones. You just need to undeaden their sides. It takes sensitive riding with lots of praise for the correct behavior.

Friesians will never ride like a tb, but I find they do like work. It just takes time to properly condition them.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tihannah said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane savoie has an article similar to that comment
> 
> How To Make Your Lazy Horse More Energetic - Jane Savoie
> 
> I think it's this one
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it and trust me. She is past the point where this would work. Lol.
Click to expand...


I have nothing then haha Roy was bad but he knew what it meant when I had the whip on me!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Yikes. I understand the frustration. I rode a holsteiner named Ivan who was much like that as well but he had a mean streak to him. He rode very stallion like. I had a period of time where I had to ride him with two whips, he was a very belligerent personality where if there was a hole- no matter how small he'd exploit it. He was just jerk. I've never gotten after a horse as much as him and Raphael can get that way too. I had one ride when I would ask then tap, tap, tap, tap in a progression from light to as strong as he'd react to. or I'd smack him shoulder than hip and flip it over shoulder and hip to get a reaction or I've used the reins to smack their neck to wake them up which can be pretty effective if they've grown numb to leg and whip. That's frustrating though it's very common with friesians. They are carriage bred and can tune quite a bit out before going ugh FINE! The absolute WORST horse I've ever had to get forward was a georgian grande (Friesian/saddlebred) cross. She rode with two whips and an extra long in hand whip to tap her in her hock and you'd have to tap her each stride for a while (she eventually grew out of this). It was AWFUL! You'd hit her and she just wouldn't notice, she eventually became forward enough but you really had to make sure with every aid you expected an exaggerated reaction like if you touched her with the leg she needed to react like you just touched her with a hot poker, otherwise she was awful to ride. Put the leg on softly, bigger post, spank in the upward phase and send her forward with an open (not closed thigh). 

Good luck working through the forward issue. That's very frustrating but good luck!


----------



## Tihannah

Dehda01 said:


> They can always be motivated. I have made some very lazy horses into electric ones. You just need to undeaden their sides. It takes sensitive riding with lots of praise for the correct behavior.
> 
> Friesians will never ride like a tb, but I find they do like work. It just takes time to properly condition them.


She's funny in that she'll give me REALLY good work for about 20min and I give lots of praise and walk breaks in between exercises as reward. But at about the 25 min mark, she declares herself done and either goes dead to the aids, or runs through the aids, not listening, sucking back and bracing. And then at walk breaks, she is constantly trying to head towards the barn. I've found that I get better rides when I warm her up on the lunge first too, because even time spent warming up in the saddle counts against her inner clock!


----------



## Horsef

Tihannah said:


> She's funny in that she'll give me REALLY good work for about 20min and I give lots of praise and walk breaks in between exercises as reward. But at about the 25 min mark, she declares herself done and either goes dead to the aids, or runs through the aids, not listening, sucking back and bracing. And then at walk breaks, she is constantly trying to head towards the barn. I've found that I get better rides when I warm her up on the lunge first too, because even time spent warming up in the saddle counts against her inner clock!


Mine is a bit like that but she is younger than your mare. What works for me is to not let her have big breaks, keep her actually working during the breaks (I work on steering around obstacles with my seat only in walk during breaks) and keeping her mind occupied at all times. Usually ground poles will keep her focused big time. If we are busy trying to achieve something, she doesn't complain at all. If I start chatting to my instructor she concludes we are done and starts protesting any further work.

However, as far as I gathered, you have a senior Friesian? It could well mean that 25 minutes is all that she is capable of. I would test this theory by taking her back to her stable before she starts playing up, untacking her and then lunging her. If she doesn't act tired on the lunge, you have your answer, she's just bored. Or even try two 25 minute rides, one after the other. Or try introducing pole work just before she starts protesting. Best of luck.


----------



## Tihannah

Horsef said:


> Mine is a bit like that but she is younger than your mare. What works for me is to not let her have big breaks, keep her actually working during the breaks (I work on steering around obstacles with my seat only in walk during breaks) and keeping her mind occupied at all times. Usually ground poles will keep her focused big time. If we are busy trying to achieve something, she doesn't complain at all. If I start chatting to my instructor she concludes we are done and starts protesting any further work.
> 
> However, as far as I gathered, you have a senior Friesian? It could well mean that 25 minutes is all that she is capable of. I would test this theory by taking her back to her stable before she starts playing up, untacking her and then lunging her. If she doesn't act tired on the lunge, you have your answer, she's just bored. Or even try two 25 minute rides, one after the other. Or try introducing pole work just before she starts protesting. Best of luck.


She's been in a 4-5 day a week riding schedule for almost a year and a half now. And it is easy to see when she's tired or just giving an attitude. 9 times out of 10, it's an attitude. When I say we're doing 25 min work, it's not even what you'd see most do in a normal routine. It's more like, 20m trot circle, then walk. One trot lap around the arena, then walk. Lots of walk-trot transitions and walk-halt. Even when we canter, we don't usually do more than a 20m circle. The past couple weeks, I've tried to keep it interesting by changing it up. Riding out in the pasture, or the jump arena, or in a big grassy area that's perfect for flat work.

I like the idea of keeping her mind busy even during breaks though. I'm riding after work, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Horsef

Ok, I'm not a great equestrian so please take my input with a healthy dose of caution. What I am is a novice like yourself and I had similar issues which I figured out on my own (and I am so very proud of that!) 

Anyhow, to me it sounds like she has too many breaks and too much time to think about where she would rather be and what she would rather do. Is there any reason to give her so many breaks and for them to last that long?

As I mentioned above, keep working her during the breaks. Another thing I would try is to reduce the breaks and increase the duration of work, if she's physically capable. Ok, she will only work for 25 minutes, that's fine - but than make it count. I think it's better to get 25 minutes of good, intense work than 25 minutes of sparse good work and 20 minutes of fighting. Am I making sense? Of course, give her breaks, but just short enough for her to catch her breath.

Hopefully I'm not persuading you to cause injury to your horse, please ask your instructor or your vet if she can withstand something like that. Than again, a horse which can't do 3x7 minutes of trot and a bit of cantering isn't really fit for riding - just my opinion.

I'm sure you'll figure it out, it's a great feeling.


----------



## Tihannah

It's funny because I did EXACTLY that tonight. I made her work through full sets and didn't stop until she was correct, listening, and maintaining the gaits. She did REALLY good!  When we took walk breaks, I made her maintain a forward working walk on a loose rein and then guided her with my seat and legs on and off the rail and then in 20m circles. And she listened really well.

In our exercises, I kept changing things up - trot 20m circle, then straight, then change rein across the diagonal, then walk 3 strides, then trot figure 8. In the beginning she'd try to slow down, and I'd give her a quick overhand smack on the rump. After about 3 good smacks, she got the hint, and then I only needed a quick tap to remind her.

For the most part, she tried really hard to give what I asked, so I gave lots of praise and pats. And because she maintained the forward, I was able to get her really through and into my outside rein and eventually she was even stretching down at the trot, which was really nice!

The only real problem we had tonight was changing rein and getting her to easily change the bend without coming off the contact and having to reorganize. Not a big thing, it only took about 2 strides to get her back, but I would have liked it to be more fluid.

Helen had 4 back to back lessons today, so she didn't get time to work with us, but I'm pretty sure Tess remembered the spanking she got on Sunday, because it didn't take much to get her yielding. 

Oh, and I even lunged her before the ride to get her warmed up and it was probably one of the nicest trots I've gotten from her so far on the lunge. 

I know she's not going to ever be an athletic type horse, but it did make me really happy to see her trying and doing better.


----------



## Horsef

Excellent! Amazing how much psychology goes into riding.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Fantastic! I'm glad you two are working through it. A lot of horses on the lazy side do well with constant changes and constantly being reminded to focus and do something else to keep them listening. I'm glad you're working through it. Keep it up!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yayyy, I'm happy you had a better ride!  Keep it up, it really helps to change things up a bit. 
Glad to hear!!!


----------



## Tazzie

Awesome to hear you had a better ride!! I hate the lulls where things just don't seem to go well, but it's usually just the send off for something better. Like a slingshot where you pull the rubber band back, and it releases in a wave of forward momentum


----------



## Tihannah

Well, yesterday was pretty eventful! Tessa BIT me! I couldn't believe it! I had just placed her saddle and hooked the girth on one side and was walking around to the other side to tighten it when she reached around and bit me right in the back! It wasn't enough to break the skin, but it definitely wasn't a love tap! It took a second for me to realize what had happened and then I was ****ED! I quickly reached around and walloped her 3 times on the neck and yelled, "NO! Don't you EVER bite me!" 

The past week or two she has been being SUPER marish and just all attitude and trying to test me, but she has NEVER been aggressive. EVER. I was shocked. And it wasn't like she was reacting to anything because I wasn't even touching her, just walking past. Afterwards, I put her on a lunge line and worked her good, and I wasn't playing. When I said trot, you better jump! I made it clear I wasn't playing around and she responded well.

We had a really good ride because I got her so tuned up on the lunge. She was responsive and holding gaits. We did a lot of exercises and I praised her well. We rode for about 25 min and then called it. As we were walking back to the barn (still in saddle), she suddenly tripped. She trips a lot when walking cause she doesn't like to pick up her feet, but usually catches herself. Well, this time, she tripped, and we went ALL the way down. I remember thinking, "Oh, no, this is it. I'm definitely coming off." But she somehow managed to keep a good position and get back to her feet. I quickly hopped off and checked her legs and all looked good.

Today I lunged her again before our ride and she was all attitude. It's definitely not her favorite thing, but it gets her good and loosened and warmed up before we ride and we work on her responsiveness and stretching down. I asked her to trot, and she was giving me a half-a$$ed pokey trot, so I kept asking for more and she got mad, bucked, and then stopped and turned to face me as if to say, "No!" That's when I got FULL ON in her butt and went at her like a crazy person. I was so in her butt that she was on the verge of cantering. lol. And then I'd bring her back down to walk for a couple strides and then trot again. And this time, when I told her to trot, she literally jumped, like I poked her with a cattle prod. lol.

I honestly don't know where all this is coming from. My trainer thinks maybe its because its Spring and she's in season and healthy. I don't like it. Not one bit. She's never been like this. Challenging me. Ignoring me, yes, but aggressive or challenging? Never.

We had a short ride after. I didn't work her much because I'd worked her pretty good on the lunge. We did a little lateral work and just focusing on keeping her in the outside rein. The weather kept bouncing from cloudy and drizzling to sunny, and each time the sprinkling stopped and the sun came back out, it felt like we were being cooked in a sauna. It tired us both pretty quickly. I'm worried about her a bit for the summer months. The temp today was around the mid 80s, but the humidity was crazy. She's been back on the One AC and electrolytes since late March. She never stopped sweating, but not sweating as much as I'd like (only areas under the saddle pad and girth), so hopefully that will get better soon. Last year it took about 60 days on the One AC to get her sweating all over.

Tomorrow is supposed to be thunderstorms, so I will likely give her the day off. Hoping this attitude thing passes as well.


----------



## KigerQueen

could be ulcers of all things. ulcers can make then irritable and bratty. or she is just being mareish.


----------



## seabiscuit91

Is she normally mareish when in heat?
Maybe it's a bad one! I've had a mare, that sometimes no symtons at all, and other times a hormonal little cow. :lol:
It's like us ladies and periods, some are worse than others for sure! Haha,

I hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Tihannah

seabiscuit91 said:


> Is she normally mareish when in heat?
> Maybe it's a bad one! I've had a mare, that sometimes no symtons at all, and other times a hormonal little cow. :lol:
> It's like us ladies and periods, some are worse than others for sure! Haha,
> 
> I hope it passes quickly!


She can be mareish in just not wanting to work or being a bit spooky, but never a real attitude or aggressive. I gave her the day off, so weather permitting, I will head out after work tomorrow and see how she is.


----------



## Horsef

Eh, could be something medical but it could just as well be attitude. Mine tried it once, got shouted at, never tried it again. She was all googly eyed that I can shout. She never gave me a reason before so she tried her luck.


----------



## PoptartShop

Let us know how she is today.
Maybe she is just in a ****y mare mood. Ugh, I hope it passes. :sad: Sometimes they have those days where they are just NOT having anything!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Huh that is really odd for Tess. I wonder what's causing the change in her behavior. Aggressive definitely doesn't sound like her typical personality at all. I hope it was just a bad day for her and she'll be back to normal soon. That's a shame :-/

Im glad undersaddle you were able to get the degree of responsiveness you want! That's a big step forward!


----------



## Tihannah

Didn't ride Sunday or Monday because we were having some bad weather here but rode last night. Tess is off again. :-( We did stretches and worked on the lunge for about 10 min and nothing really looked off, but when I got in the saddle, I could feel it. She's really stiff behind and didn't want to canter much, so I'm sure its her hip again. I called the chiro and she can't make it out till next weekend because she's lives out of state, so we'll just have to take it easy for the next week and a half.

I did go ahead and start her on some alfafa cubes last weekend. Just to see if it would help up her momentum some. So far, there has been no real change in behavior. Last time, the barn workers said she would almost run them over from spooking at everything and of course, we had that crazy show where she thought everything was trying to kill her. But this time? Nothing. And it's possible it's because she's not feeling 100% too.

Saddle fitter comes in the morning. Our appt is at 10am. So glad to finally be getting her properly fitted. Also trying to decide whether or not she needs to be clipped again. Even though she's shedding, her coat grew back from the winter clip and is still a lot fuller than I would like for this warm weather. It's still long enough that she actually has curly loops in it, and I don't want her to be dying when the temperatures get even worse. I texted the lady that did her last clip and asked her to have a look the next time she comes out. Next month we have another schooling show and John and I don't want to give her heat stroke. Lol.

Work has been exhausting and nonstop lately so I am taking a LONG weekend this week. I took off tomorrow and am off till Tuesday and SOO excited about it. My work is so brain heavy that most days, by the time I get off, I'm so mentally tired that I just want to go home and lay in bed. I force myself to go to the barn and ride because it clears my head and renews my energy from the exercise. Anyhow, wish I had a better update, but with horse babies, you guys already know that there's always something!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck with the saddle fitter. You'll have to tell us how it goes. 

But yikes it sounds like she'll be needing another full body clip. Not fun but if it's hot and she has a lot of hair, have to make her comfortable and able to work in the heat. Poor lady :-( I hope the chiropractor is able to help her out too.

Hopefully the rest refreshes you and gives you a good place to be! I hope you feel better with some much needed rest! Brain work is very taxing. I find it almost more exhausting than physical work, it takes a lot to stay that focused and thinking.


----------



## Tazzie

I sure hope Tess feels better soon :sad: poor girl! Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to get her adjusted.

I hope the saddle fitting goes well! Yay for that at least!

And you're definitely right. It's always something with horses!


----------



## PoptartShop

Good luck with the saddle fitter, I hope it all goes well! Hopefully she starts to feel better soon. :sad: At least you are trying different things. Glad you are taking some days off, you definitely need it. Then you can unwind a bit!


----------



## Tihannah

Saddle fitter came out. It was the same girl as last time, but we had a much better session this time and talked a lot and she was really cool. 

Apparently, I am pretty **** good at buying saddles for my horse online because she said my saddle was a really good fit. I was worried about the way it fell behind her withers, but she said it was right where it needed to be. She said she suspects that I was pushing the saddle too far forwards and that's why it didn't seem to sit right. The only adjustment we needed was to add flocking in the back to lift it up and balance it so I wasn't falling back on my pockets and behind the movement. Because its a monoflap, she had to completely undo the stitching to add the flocking. She also said I needed to keep using my halfpad. Just because she's older and doesn't have a great topline and to add extra comfort. She suggested a Mattes pad, but I showed her my LeMieux and she thought it worked perfectly. She showed me one of the Mattes pads she had and I honestly didn't see a real difference between it and the LeMieux, except the price tag of course. 

When I rode in the saddle, it felt fantastic. I finally felt like I was really sitting correct and upright and she said my position looked really good. She was very helpful and also helped me figure out where my stirrups needed to be. One was a smidge too long. She also does massage and was doing another boarder's horse. I walked over on Tess to watch and had told her about the chiro coming out to look at her hips. She came over and did this massage manuever on her hips with hoofpics where Tess's back came totally up and tucked her hind completely underneath her. She seemed to love it and when I rode her, she definitely felt better. We didn't do much because I didn't want to push her before the chiro came, but she definitely felt better than she did the other day.

Here's what I REALLY liked about the fitter. The other boarder had just purchased a saddle from her 6 months prior, but now was wanting to look at other saddles because she really wanted a monoflap, but the fitter didn't have one that fit at the time. So now this boarder was interested in upgrading to another saddle that was IDENTICAL to hers, except it was a monoflap. Would you believe the fitter asked me to help talk her out of buying another saddle?? Because if she traded in her saddle purchased for $4600 just 6 months ago, Custom would only give her a $2300 credit towards the new saddle and then turn around and sell it for $3600! This boarder doesn't do eBay or FB - they buy everything new. Lol. The fitter just couldn't see throwing away money like that for basically the same saddle. She said, "She needs to at least try to sell it herself!" In the end, she actually talked her out of buying another saddle!

I thought this was pretty admirable considering her job is to sell as many saddles as she can. She also thought it was great that I was able to find my saddle on eBay and get such a good deal. She admitted that other fitters hate that, but she totally gets that people have only have so much to spend, and she still makes money off the fittings.

And finally, OMG... she had some Hennig bridles, which I've never seen, and they were GORGEOUS. She had one that was black with blue padding and blue and white crystals in the browband that was to die for! If it hadn't of been a double, I would seriously be in trouble right now. Lol. But yea, I definitely want one of these bridles!! Lol.

So yea, really good fitting, beautiful day (the rain brought the temps and humidity down), and I still have 4 more days off from work! Going out again in the morning to ride in my new and improved saddle. So happy I don't need a riser pad anymore! Lol. It's the little things...


----------



## Tihannah

Headed out to the barn again this morning. This "staycation" was SOOO needed. Yesterday I rode early morning and got home around 1p. I took a shower and laid in the bed and slept for 4 hours! Only woke up cause my guy got home from work, cooked dinner, and then woke me up. It was about 6p when he woke me, and I swear, I could've just kept right on sleeping. Fell back to sleep around 11p and slept till 8a this morning! Work has just been grueling for months and I have been exhausted!

Anyhow, temps were around 85 today, but the humidity - OMG. Made it feel like 103! I kept having to stop grooming and tacking up just to sit in front of the fan and drink water. I was sweating like crazy too! These are the times that I hate living on the Gulf Coast! I kept Tess in front of the fan as I groomed and tacked her up, but in the back of my head I was thinking, "This isn't going to be a good ride."

We did lunging and groundwork first. I worked on getting her to move off of pressure. Wasn't the greatest, but we'll continue to build on it, especially during these summer months as we'll have to keep the rides short when the real heat rolls in. She was nice and responsive on the lunge, but I've noticed lately that she works a lot better on left lead now. When I lunge her going to the left, she gives me lots of stretching down and bending. But when I lunge her to the right, it's like she doesn't want to really bend and is reluctant to stretch down. I can't really figure out why, but I'm hoping that after the chiro comes out, it will get better. We've added more stretching exercises to our routine and she is responding well to it.

When we rode, she did surprisingly well, but just like on the lunge, she's not as easy to get through and into my outside rein as she is to the left. Which is so weird, because a few months ago, the left was a mess and the right was easy peasy. Now we have reversed. John said this is completely normal and happens a lot, but to me, it's frustrating. We worked so hard, and so long, just trying to get her balanced and even going to the left. And now that we've finally got it, her right side has gone to hell! I have to do a lot of laterals, bending and counterbending to get her in my outside rein on right lead, but I really tried not to focus on just one side, but instead kept changing rein to try and supple her through the body and follow my lead.

Despite the temps and humidity, she really tried today - to listen and follow through, and I was really proud of her and didn't try to push it. We rode about 25 minutes and I was happy with what she was giving me, so I called it. I expected her to be sluggish and slow and resistant to the work, but she wasn't at all. Her attitude was kinda, "Let's do this!" so I really couldn't complain.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad everything went so well with the fitter. I hope Miss Tessa is much happier with her adjusted saddle. 

But I'm glad you guys had such a great ride, despite that heat. That sounds AWFUL! Im in Missouri and it gets REALLY sweaty hot/humid but I bet it wasn't nearly as bad as on the gulf coast. Yikes!

I'm glad she's really trying but them switching sides and having new imbalances is pretty common as you said, just gotta adjust to the changes lol. I'm glad she's feeling better and her attitude is improving!


----------



## Tihannah

Chiro finally made it out this morning, and I definitely wasn't wrong about the hip thing, but she also was out in her poll and a rib on the right side. No wonder our right lead work had gone to crap! This lady is fantastic and Tess seemed to really enjoy it. It's probably been about 6 months since her last adjustment, and the chiro got on to me about it. But as soon as she was done, we took her out and walked her around, did some tight turns, and backed her up and her stride was MUCH better and there was no huffing in the tight turns. I can't wait to ride her tomorrow to see the difference.

I rode her on Thursday. Didn't lunge or anything and she did really well. She had some spunk to her and our left lead canter was super nice. The alfalfa definitely has her a little more looky and jumpy at things, but not difficult to ride. As long as I keep her moving and thinking, she forgets whatever had her nervous.

I went out Friday, but didn't ride. Just spent time grooming her, chatting with the girls at the barn, and then hand grazing...

Some of you already know this, but I have decided to put Tess up for sale. :-( She is my heart, but the summers here are brutal and I feel like I can't keep putting her through this. Last weekend, it was 87 degrees and probably 90% humidity. After about 15 min of trot work, she was panting heavy with wide pink nostrils. Next month, temps will be more towards 100 with 100% humidity. Her stifle is doing great (no more locking), but she needs to stay in consistent work.

This has been in the back of my mind for a couple months and I have been mulling it over with a few close friends and my trainer and I know I have to do what's right for her. She's in the best shape she's been in years and I'm so, so proud of how far she's come. I've already spoken to 2 interested parties. One in Nebraska and one in Indiana. Both with ideal setups for.

It worries me constantly that I'm giving away my dream horse. What if I end up with something that's a royal pain, you know? I'm hoping not, lol. So yea, I've been browsing the sale ads and looking at horses. I've also got a friend whose pregnant with twins and has offered to free lease me her upper level horse until I find something. I just can't be without being able to ride every day. I can't. It holds me together and keeps me mentally stable. Lol.

John is coming towards the end of the month and I've already hashed it out with him as well. He adores Tess and knows how hard I've worked with her and has watched us progress, but totally understands. I'm hoping she will be able to get through the clinic. If its going to be too hot, my friend said I can use her horse. He's kept at her house, but she said she would be happy to trailer him out.

It will tear me up inside to see her go, but it will make me truly happy if I can find her a suitable forever home where she can be ridden and kept active and just enjoying her senior years.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad she got to see the chiropractor. I'm sure that will help her out quite a bit! 

It's also really excellent that you're riding so well through her looky stuff and getting through that, that'll help a lot when looking. Any horse can get looky sometimes but if you know how to keep their attention and bring them back to you, you can inspire confidence between you. If you don't make it a big deal, it doesnt' become one so that's great!

I know we've talked but I think you're doing the right thing for you both. I know it doesn't make it any easier but I think the one thing when you finally come to this decision is knowing they will have a good life and be loved. You really have come a long way together and no doubt you've gained/learned a lot from one another and are ready for the next phase. The right one will come when it's meant to.

With the heat and how hard it is on Tess, I really think you're making the right decision. For the clinic I'm sure it'll all work out and maybe "between horses" you can pick up a few catch rides? 

You're strong enough to make a choice, major kudos on that!


----------



## Tihannah

Thanks Cassie.  You've always been so supportive and helpful and you don't know how much I appreciate it!

It's been raining on and off here ALL week, so temps have been really mild and fairly cool (mid 70s). Tess has been looking great, so I keep questioning myself and my decision. But I know that when the clouds settle, and the heat rolls back in, it's not gonna be fun. Just trying to stay optimistic and hope everything works out.


----------



## egrogan

Oh wow, that's huge news! I'm sure it was a very hard decision for you. You seem to have so much natural talent for this sport I'm sure that you'll do great things with your next partner.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're welcome. I'm happy to help  I hope your next partner is everything and more of what you're looking for and Tess finds a good home where it's cooler and she's happy!


----------



## Tihannah

Headed to the barn early this morning and got there around 830am. Tess and I had a good ride, thought short, due to the humidity. She was definitely moving better and we did a little lateral work and counter bending. Her canter was really nice. 

Afterwards, we had a spa day and I gave her a bath and let her hang out in front of the fan while I sat and chatted with a bunch of the barn rats (what we call the teens). We have several new horses coming in and the barn is a buzz with excitement and chatter. The girls saw Tessa's sale ad and were sad about her possible leaving, but they understood because they've seen it first hand.

As I was finishing up, my trainer showed up with her trailer and said she was headed to an upper level clinic with Charlie Hutton (British GP rider). He comes to the states once a year and does a 6 week tour giving clinics across the country. So despite being dirty and looking a hot mess, I jumped at the chance. We loaded up with the barn rats and made the hour and a half drive to Louisiana's horse country.

The facility was a dressage breeding barn and HOLY COW, it was fancy! The horses, every single one we saw, was simply amazing. These horses were bred to the 9 and all bred to be the absolute best at dressage. The arena itself was incredible. The footing was amazing and I can't even imagine how much the fans cost. AND it had a built in irrigation system to keep the footing moist and control the dust. I saw a 2 year old baby that was 16.3 and looked like a tank! He was so sweet and kept trying to give kisses through his stall. <3

The clinic was amazing to watch. My trainer was the last ride of the day, so we only got to watch the 2 rides before her, but it was awesome. The horses were the kind dressage dreams are made of! Lol. My trainer brought her most difficult horse for Charlie Hutton to ride. She's a big tank of a horse that uses her strength and power to get out of working properly. She loves to go up on a rider that she thinks is asking for too much, but it only took a few minutes for Charlie to have her number and correct the issue. He rode her for about 25 min, and then my trainer got in the saddle and she was amazed at the difference. It was truly fascinating to watch.

Mostly though, I went to the clinic because I didn't want to go home yet... While I was finishing up Tess's bath, my guy texted me to tell me my dog wouldn't wake up and he thought she had passed. He'd put her in her kennel so he could mop the floors and when he came back to let her out, she was gone. She was 15 and almost completely blind and deaf and had been really going downhill the past few months. I got her when she was 6 weeks old, and we knew this day was approaching soon, but it hurt and I wasn't ready to go home and tell the kids. 2 of them had stayed the night with friends, and while the other 2 were home, they didn't know what was going on. My guy freaked out because he didn't want them to see her like that, so he rushed out to bury her.

She grew up with my kids, but mostly my 15yr old son. She loved that kid so much. He was her boy and she followed him everywhere. I bought her to be MY baby, but she never attached to me like she did my son. :-( I picked him up from his friend's house on my way home and told him in the car. He said he was glad she didn't have to suffer anymore, but would miss her and started crying. He's never known life without that dog, but he knew that she was old and not doing well. I know he will be okay, but my heart breaks for my son and his heart dog... :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had a good time and I am really sorry about your family dog its heart breaking


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

The facility and clinic sounds amazing! It sounds like is was a lot of fun!

I'm really sorry about losing your fur baby :-( I'm glad she lived so long and with so much love but that's hard. I'm sorry your kids lost their dog but it's good that they understand she's at least not uncomfortable anymore but it's still sad.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am glad you've had some good rides with her despite the heat.  I know it is a hard decision, but you always put Tessa's needs first and it will be what is best for her. <3 She knows you love her and she knows you don't want her suffering through that heat! I'm glad you will still get to ride too, until you find a new partner.  You and her have come so far together. You have both taught each other a lot, and you love each other so much!  

I am also very sorry to hear that about your dog and I'm sure it's hard on your son as well since they were so close. :sad: It is never easy to lose a pet, they are family. *hugs* She did live a long life though and a happy one at that.  Very sorry. :sad:


----------



## KigerQueen

as hard as it is i am glad you are doing what is best for tess. Be cause of you she is in the best shape of her life and has propor training. 18 is not old for a horse imo. its like someone in their 40s. can be a bit stiff some mornings but not over the hill lol! but I cant handle a "dry" head in the 100s i would not ask a heat intolerant breed of horse to handle it with humidity. Maybe find a breed better suited to the heat/humidity. 

Maybe get a OTTB. Wont kill the bank and fit. Quite a few come of the track for nt\ot being hot and not having the drive to race, but are quite happy to find a different job.


Sorry about your pup. it is never easy. in the past 7 years i have lost all my childhood dogs. and each an everyone was hard. but at least she is no longer suffering.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Very sorry to hear about your dog. That is always such a hard thing as they really do become members of the family. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm sorry you had to make the decision to sell Tess :sad: but it is a good decision. She'll be much happier where it's cooler!

And sorry about your dog  it's never easy losing a member of the family :sad:


----------



## Tihannah

Rode Tess after work last night and she was SOOO good it made me sad. :-( She's so much more consistent in the outside rein now and understands so much more. She really listens to my seat and my cues. We rode without a dressage whip because a girl riding with me was having trouble getting her horse forward, so I gave her mine.

As I rode, we did laterals, circles, bending and counterbending, and she was moving so easily off my seat and legs that I felt emotional the whole time. I got beautiful halts out of her where she maintained the frame. I remember back in the day I used to ask for a trot 3-4 times before I got it. Now? I pretty much just think trot and off we go! Lol. It made me feel really, really good about the work I've done with her. She has been such an amazing partner and I know I'm going to be incredibly sad to see her go...


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That sounds like a really pleasant and lovely ride. I'm glad you guys had such a good time together and have learned so much from each other. It's absolutely amazing what you have been able to accomplish with Miss Tess and the wonderful gift she gave you in education that will prepare you for the future! That's the greatest gift. We give them food, shelter, love and a job and they give us life long lessons and partnership.

I know I felt the same way when I was seeing Dante go. Our last few rides were the best we ever had but talking to his mom today, I know I made the best decision for him. He LOVES jumping and is really good at it. He just loves it. He did a 3ft course the other day with his mom and he's confident and loves to show off. He taught me an awful lot I couldn't have learned on any other horse that prepared me to ride all the babies I do and Miss Francesca and I think Tess did the same for you. There are some horses who stick out and provide lessons that are absolutely priceless. You never forget them but they always have a special place in your heart and knowing they are happy is a pretty great feeling!


----------



## Tihannah

Didn't spend much time at the barn last week. For one reason or another, I made an excuse not to go. It was too hot, or it was raining, or I needed to work late and was tired. But truthfully, I think I was trying to distance myself mentally from Tess. I was consumed with searching for a replacement horse and getting her sold, and honestly, I'm not sure which is harder or more stressful - buying or selling?

I got tons of interested people reach out to me about Tess. They loved the pics and videos and I was totally upfront about everything I could think of. Time and time again, it came back to her age and asking price or they just flat out didn't have money to buy and wanted me to give them a horse for free on the promise she would be well cared for. 

On the buying side, I came across a few really nice prospects of what I am looking for, but they were not sound and required a lot of maintenance, with some being questionable for EVER being sound. And these horses were half Tessa's age with twice as many issues. Only a couple weeks in and I began to get frustrated and discouraged. 

Friday after work I finally went out to ride and Tess was fantastic. She was a more than willing partner despite the warmer temps, and we had a really good session. I hadn't ridden her since the previous Sunday and she felt good. REALLY good. And I started to question my decision...

Saturday we had a schooling show at the barn, and though I didn't ride, I helped work the show all day. And person after person approached to ask me if it was true that I was selling Tess. Some of the barn worker kids were devastated. Tess is their favorite and they would be so sad to see her go. One kid begged me to keep her. Said he would buy a fan, mister, AC or whatever she needed to put in her stall to keep her cool. He loved her and wanted her to stay. :-(

The judge for the show is also our senior trainer that drives over from Louisiana every now and then for lessons. She hadn't been out as much this year because she has a new grandbaby, so I haven't lessoned with her since last summer. But she was one of my first lessons when I got Tess, and even then she thought I did a really good job on finding her for myself. So since I didn't ride in the show, I scheduled a lesson with her for afterwards. I've sent her a few horses I was considering and got her feedback. 

So anyways, we had a lesson, and to say she was surprised at the progress Tess and I have made since she saw us last was putting it mildly. She said Tess wasn't even the same horse. Her conformation wasn't the same and the way she moved and carried herself. She pointed out to me all the changes in muscling throughout her body and how much stronger she was than when I got her. She said my seat, balance, and position was SOO much better and she could see the difference in the way we rode and moved together now. I'd tell her whatever issue we were struggling with and then I'd show her. She'd tell me to make a small tweak in my position or hands and then all I heard was "BEAUTIFUL!" She kept saying, "Seriously, this is just lovely, Tina!" And then she got serious with me...

Now let me tell you something. I have TERRIBLE short term memory and can rarely remember a conversation word for word to save my life. But what this trainer said to me burned and embedded itself into my mind. She said, "Tina, I told you when you got her that I thought you struck gold with this horse. She is a perfect match for you and you have a great bond with her. With mares, you either get 10% or a 110%, and this mare gives you a 110%. You got lucky with your budget, but people with your budget RARELY strike gold twice. You've done an amazing job bringing her back into work. She looks incredible and she's NOT done as far as training and continuing to improve. I think it's a mistake to sell her and have her end up being someone's pasture pet when she has so much more to give."

I can't lie. What she said hit me hard. This woman has been riding and training for more than 40 years and has ridden the kind of horses I can only dream of. For her to see so much potential still in Tess really rocked me back on my heels. This morning, a friend from the barn texted me, and I told her what the senior trainer said. Her response was, "She is right. You should keep her. Tess is your soulmate."

So today, I deleted all of Tess's sale ads and I ordered her an extra fan for her stall. We haven't really hit the 90's yet, but she has been doing really good. I'm just going to have to be extra diligent in managing her as it gets hotter. The One AC has finally kicked in and she is sweating good, so I'm hoping she will be better able to regulate her body temps as it gets hotter. She's in a lot better shape and condition that she was last year so perhaps it won't be as hard on her this time around.

Anyhow, John is back this weekend for another clinic. We got over some big hurdles the last time he came, so I'm eager to conquer the next hill with her.


----------



## seabiscuit91

I got goose bumps reading your last post!

I found your journal a few months back, and read from the start about you finding Tess, and I was so surprised you were going to sell her, don't get me wrong, completely understood, but surprised thinking she was your heart horse!
It's so great to hear, she still has more to give you, and it's great that for now you are deciding to keep her!
She seems like such a willing horse, which is a find in itself!

Good luck with everything going forward! I'm sure it'll work out amazing!


----------



## Tihannah

seabiscuit91 said:


> I got goose bumps reading your last post!
> 
> I found your journal a few months back, and read from the start about you finding Tess, and I was so surprised you were going to sell her, don't get me wrong, completely understood, but surprised thinking she was your heart horse!
> It's so great to hear, she still has more to give you, and it's great that for now you are deciding to keep her!
> She seems like such a willing horse, which is a find in itself!
> 
> Good luck with everything going forward! I'm sure it'll work out amazing!


She is most definitely my heart horse! And I know that the older she gets, the harder she would be to sell. And I've had to come to terms with that. Perhaps she is not meant to sell, and perhaps it's not yet my time to move on to something different. There are a lot of horses at my barn now, so also a lot of opportunities to continue learning on different rides. So I think as long as she is willing, then I am willing, and we will keep going on this journey.


----------



## Tazzie

I am so unbelievably thankful that you are going to keep her I almost cried. I was devastated you wanted to sell, but I understood your reasoning as well. But you did strike gold with her. She is your partner. As a friend said "a mare will either go to battle FOR you, or WITH you (IE against you)" Tess goes to war FOR you. Not all partners are perfect. Izzie sure the heck isn't. But you guys have a fantastic understanding between the two of you. I'm so glad this journey isn't over <3


----------



## Tihannah

Tazzie said:


> I am so unbelievably thankful that you are going to keep her I almost cried. I was devastated you wanted to sell, but I understood your reasoning as well. But you did strike gold with her. She is your partner. As a friend said "a mare will either go to battle FOR you, or WITH you (IE against you)" Tess goes to war FOR you. Not all partners are perfect. Izzie sure the heck isn't. But you guys have a fantastic understanding between the two of you. I'm so glad this journey isn't over <3


Thank you, Katie.  Honestly, I think I just got lost for a moment. I was feeling horse envy and feeling like I needed something more. And it was so weird because I'd be there tacking her up and talking to Helen or my trainer about other horses I was looking at and talking about selling her, and I swear it was like she was listening and understood and kept looking back at me in this odd way. And then we'd go out and ride and she was simply fantastic and giving me everything she had. During our lesson, I even told the senior trainer about our struggles with turns on the forehand and her not wanting to move her hind over. So she had us do the exercises by doing tight turns in each corner of a large square and Tess was amazing, moving her hind with ease, and the trainer was like, "What are you talking about?? She does it easily!" Lol.

Like you and Izzie, I can't deny the connection I have with this mare, and it almost scares me to think of moving her on and never having that bond again with another horse. :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm glad you're keeping Tessa, you can tell you still have a journey to go on with her and I'm sure in the end you'll find out where that journey is going to take you. It's all about the climb as Miley Cyrus says haha


----------



## egrogan

Who doesn't love happy endings?? :grin: I'm glad you've got some more time together after all!


----------



## redbarron1010

I just have been scanning your posts and I am sorry you are going through this. But please take it from someone who knows, when you find the absolute right horse, it starts out hard and gets easier. I had my first horse for 23 yrs and we were so in sync it was amazing. It was like we read each others minds. When I retired him, I bought a big black Percheron, my "fantasy" horse. I was in love with him and everyone who saw him told me how lucky I was. We started out good but it was small battles turned in to big battles. I would over come one small annoying habit, and he would pick up another. Then habits became behaviors. Then behaviors became fights, and fights became wars. Our relationship deteriorated, and I found myself making excuses not to ride him. I was afraid half the time that he would hurt me, and we would have one good ride and I would hang on to that and think he was improving with me, and the next ride would be disastrous. I finally decided to sell him when he propped so hard he dumped me. Of course, when the trainer or anyone else rode him he was perfect. A lady bought him and owns him to this day. He became her heart horse, he was her right partner for what ever reason. I think it is like matching up energies. She wasn't a better rider, or more experienced, she just adored every inch of him and they worked through it all. But he wasn't my heart horse, so my search went on. I became frustrated a few times, and thought I would never find another horse like my first one, but I did, and I adore him. But we have had our "arguments". But you will know when you find the right horse. I adore Ivan even when he is being a brat. And true too, a Fresian is a breed not suited for everyone and you are right, I do not think they can tolerate the heat. I have never owned one, but we have always had drafts and draft crosses. We ride our draft crosses only in the mornings during the summer months because they don't do well in the heat. I agree with another poster that an OTTB might be a good choice for you. But don't be discouraged, this is typical. And I am also sorry about your dog! When it rains, it pours :-(


----------



## Tihannah

Activity at our barn is the most it's been in years and we are currently busting at the seems as far as capacity. I think when the time is right, something will eventually come along. Until then I will just keep moving forward with Tess and trying to learn and develop her as much as I can.


----------



## PoptartShop

OH JOY! That is GREAT news that you are keeping her!!!  I really truly believe you are her person, and you two are so good together. That made my heart melt. <3 
I am so happy for you. Tessa really is amazing and I am glad you decided to keep her even though the decision was not easy. Nobody was good enough for her anyway, selling is hard and it seems as though everything happens for a reason...you and her really are a team. :smile: Very happy for you both. The extra fan should also help her stay cool.  
The clinic should be fun! I have nothing but high hopes for the both of you girls!!!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations on making a decision to keep Tess. I hope you're both really happy with each other and are able to move together. I think horse's know when we're talking about them, to what extent I don't know but I think they understand more than we give them credit for. 

I'm glad you had fun at the show and hopefully will have an even better time at the clinic! Good luck in your lesson!


----------



## Tihannah

Well, I was supposed to have a lesson with Helen last night, but she got tied up in work stuff and had to cancel. We have a really bad storm headed our way, so riding will be out of the question until John gets here on Saturday, so I asked my trainer if she could squeeze me in. I haven't lessoned with her in months! 

You know what?? I don't know what's gotten into Tess, but I don't appreciate her making me think she's hit her max, and then when I try to sell her, she makes me look like a total fool by riding like an absolute BEAST!! Lol. She was flippin fantastic in our lesson! My trainer was just giddy and giggling and couldn't believe it.

We focused a lot on keeping her through and consistent and she rode like a total champ! In the trot we did exercises where we transitioned to different gaits within the trot and getting her to lift her shoulders and really track up and use her hind. My trainer was so impressed and said she'd never seen her track up that far in the trot. I could really feel her lifting through her back and it felt amazing.

Then we moved on to canter. I was SO proud of my girl. My trainer said, "Okay, we're going to do canter figure 8's with simple changes." And I'm like, "Ehhh...okaaayyy..."lol. So she explains the drill to me. We canter a 20m circle and right before I close the circle, I collect her back to the trot then change leads and pick up the canter in the other direction. The first attempt was kinda wonky cause Tess was like, "What are we doing??" lol. But once she realized?? Omg, she was AMAZING! Each time we changed directions, she picked up the canter without hesitation and was through and round, and my trainer was squealing, "Tina, this is beautiful!! Heehee!" Lol. Only our downwards to the trot was still a bit rough, but the fact that I could bring her back and then immediately pick up the canter again was amazing. Especially since I used to struggle so much getting a canter at all! Lol.

We did the drill several times, and then I called it for her. Told my trainer she was pooped, and she agreed and said we shouldn't push her too much. She said that Tess was sitting back so much on each canter depart that her butt was probably on fire! Lol. I gave her a loose rein stretch walk to cool down as me and my trainer chatted. We talked about what the senior trainer told me on Saturday and taking Tess off the market. She said after seeing what Tess did today, she totally agreed with the senior trainer. She reiterated that I've done an amazing job with her and she definitely wasn't done and could see us doing 1st level for sure. 

I am so pleased with this **** horse right now. Lol. And I can't wait to see what we can do this weekend with John!


----------



## Tazzie

EEEEK!! I knew she had it in her, and I knew YOU had the ability to find it! You HAVE done a fantastic job with her. I totally understand having horse envy, or just wanting to go "I'm done. Selling this one and trying again." I'm pretty sure we all hit it at some point in our lives, particularly when we want to be competitive. It happens. I'm SO glad she's doing so well though! You guys deserve it!

And YAY for 1st Level!!!


----------



## egrogan

Tazzie said:


> ..."I'm done. Selling this one and trying again." I'm pretty sure we all hit it at some point in our lives, particularly when we want to be competitive. It happens.


Or even if we're _not _trying to compete...shhh....don't tell Isabel I said that :wink:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's fantastic Tina!! I'm so glad you had such a wonder lesson and ride with your trainer and are seeing what Tess still has to offer you!! I can't wait to hear about updates from the clinic and hopefully some pictures and video! This is so exciting! I hope the weather hasn't been too awful and you've been able to get some rides in!

I'm really happy to hear about how well Tess has been going. That's really wonderful! I'm glad you guys are working it out


----------



## PoptartShop

Yippeeeee!!!!   See? Everything happens for a reason! That is SO good. I am so proud of you and her! She really is a beast. :smile: Would you look at that! I think it's also you too, you have gained a lot of confidence with her & I am so darn happy you are keeping her.  
This weekend should be great too! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Tihannah

Unfortunately, the clinic was canceled for this weekend because of the tropical storm we've had. I'm super bummed about it cause now John won't be back until October. But at least it will be a little cooler and he's gonna do a 3 day this time. 

Until then, I'm going to try to get back into taking regular lessons. I'd kinda slacked off for awhile. That way when he comes back we will be that much better than last time.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, ugh stupid weather. :sad: So sick of the rain.
Yeah, October isn't too far away either though. :smile: The 3-day will be good. I think lessons will help too. You are already doing so much better!


----------



## Tihannah

This weekend has left me in turmoil again about Tess and my riding... :-(

Saturday was fun and I got to ride 3 horses, including Tess. Because of the tropical storm last week, the grounds were soaked and we were stuck to riding in the covered arena. I let a couple of the barn girls hop on Tess. They'd never ridden a Friesian and had a blast and absolutely loved her canter. The footing isn't great in there, so after they rode, I kept it light and just did a little trot work and a canter once in each direction.

Afterwards the girls tacked up their horses. One is I think, an arab cross, older gelding who has probably been ridden his entire life hollowed out with his neck inverted like a giraffe. At least that's what it appears from his conformation. The teen has never been able to get him round or on the contact and doesn't really take lessons on the flat as much as she should. I stood watching her ride for a minute and finally said, "Bring me that **** horse and let me see if I can get him round!"Lol. She was happy to oblige. 

I hopped on and because he's a forward little guy, it literally only took me about 10 minutes to get him to understand what I was asking. Just a lot of inside leg to outside rein and as soon as he softened in the poll, I softened. At first, he was confused and tried to fight it by backing up and stopping, but I pushed him on. And then when he suddenly got it? Easy peasy pumpkin squeezy. He was forward and had really nice self carriage, meaning he was SUPER soft and light in the bridle and once he understood and you put him there, he stayed there. No fuss, no fight, no evasion. The girls mouths were hanging open. Lol. She'd gotten him last year and had never seen him go like that.

So as soon as I felt like he really understood, I told her to get back on and talked her through it. She gave him a little inside leg, and he immediately went round, and she couldn't believe it. She said, "Omg! He feels totally different!" She was tickled to death and I was happy to have helped show her another side to her horse. 

After seeing what I did with the arab cross, another boarder, who owns an older, but really nice Dutch WB, asked if I wanted to hop on her horse! Lol. He was bareback, but I hopped on anyway. He was 21 and felt A LOT like Tess needing a lot of leg and push to stay forward. He spent his whole life as a hunter and was only recently being transitioned to dressage, so getting him round with no forward momentum was three times as hard as the arab cross.

At the end of the day, the opportunity to ride these horses left me feeling in turmoil again. I'm realizing that I really enjoy riding the more forward horse. I find them fun and easier to work with. It's exhausting riding horses that you constantly have to push to stay forward.

When I got to the barn on Sunday, I was able to chat about it with my trainer and she totally understood how I was feeling. She thinks I'm a better rider now and asked if I wanted to ride Josie. Josie is her Eventing WB mare. She's a total powerhouse that will jump anything you put in front of her, but not an easy ride on the flat as she tries to use her strength to get out of working properly. I love this mare and it has sort of been my goal to be able to ride her. My trainer is going to give me a lesson on her, so we'll see how it goes. I'm eager to try her. 

After our chat, I rode Tess again. It was a lot warmer and more humid on Sunday, so I had to keep the ride short. Temps were around 88 degrees, but felt like 103 with the humidity and it didn't take long for Tess to start panting. Despite the heat, she rode really well and I felt her get really honest in the bridle towards the end of the ride. I'm kinda glad now that the clinic has been moved to October. Temps should be cooler by then and it will be a lot easier on Tess.

In the meantime, I've also had offers to ride two other mares at the barn who are really nice horses and can give me the experience I need to add to my riding resume. One is Roxie, the eventing TB that my trainer's daughter rides but will have to quit jumping because of navicular and the other is Izzie, a Trakehner cross who's owner doesn't get out much to ride her, so my trainer has been working her. Both are total sweethearts, but also forward, more athletic horses. I'm excited for these opportunities as I think each of these horses can really teach me a lot. In the meantime, I've got to do my best to get Tess through another miserable summer.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad you're getting the opportunity to ride more horses and get a feel for what you really enjoy riding and get along with. It's really great to hear you're getting more opportunities to ride different horses. 

I'm sorry about the conflicting feelings about Tess. Perhaps you'll be able to keep Tess a bit longer and keep riding other horses as you gain experience!


----------



## Dehda01

I think Tess wants to move to CT and live with me...


----------



## Tihannah

Seriously...I just don't know what to do with this mare. Lol. She's a nut and picks and chooses her days, I guess. Rode yesterday. Lunged her first, then rode. She was fantastic. Today I brought her some Guinness beer. She loved it. It rained before our ride, then the clouds parted and it fairly cool and really nice out. We had a really good ride AGAIN!

So here is my dilemma...

She feels REALLY good in the saddle. She is moving well and the past two days, has done really well about staying forward. HOWEVER, I'm still struggling with getting her honest in the bridle and on the contact, mostly on right lead. I'm bending, counter bending, doing laterals from quarter line to rail, 20m circles, but the connection on right lead is simply not coming together. It's frustrating.

When we were struggling with left lead, we worked for months and months, and then I remembered one day that it suddenly clicked and I felt her really in my outside rein. At that instant, I marked it with lots of praise, and since then, its been easy street. But right lead? I just can't seem to make it happen. On left lead, I can easily keep her shoulders and body in line, especially in a circle or on the curves. But on right lead, she falls out in the shoulder and tries to turn more with her neck and I'm struggling to straighten her in the turn. It's really hard trying to keep that shoulder from falling out AND get the bend or get the inside leg to outside rein.

I'm hoping to get a lesson this week, but the forecast is showing lots of rain, so its not looking good. :-( I'd really like my trainer to hop on her and tell me what she feels. She keeps telling me that Tess looks great, but I'm still not feeling the connection I'm hoping for.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I hope you're able to get a lesson this week. That should be helpful.

With the right lead, have you tried counter flexing and putting your outside leg towards her shoulder to push her shoulder out with your inside leg back pushing her haunches over with a bump, bump. Lifting your inside hip, softening the inside rein and bumping the haunches over with similar aids to turn on the forehand but in the canter. Keeping that 1, 2, 3 rhythm in your head and almost feeling like you're jumping her hind legs in your core and hand with your hip following but on the upwards phase engaging your core and putting on leg of come up to me and half halt (core and move the haunches over, outside rein half halt-soften) come up to me. 

I hope the Guinness helps with her anhidrosis and will help her sweat more. *crosses fingers* I hope you have some great rides this week


----------



## Tihannah

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I hope you're able to get a lesson this week. That should be helpful.
> 
> With the right lead, have you tried counter flexing and putting your outside leg towards her shoulder to push her shoulder out with your inside leg back pushing her haunches over with a bump, bump. Lifting your inside hip, softening the inside rein and bumping the haunches over with similar aids to turn on the forehand but in the canter. Keeping that 1, 2, 3 rhythm in your head and almost feeling like you're jumping her hind legs in your core and hand with your hip following but on the upwards phase engaging your core and putting on leg of come up to me and half halt (core and move the haunches over, outside rein half halt-soften) come up to me.
> 
> I hope the Guinness helps with her anhidrosis and will help her sweat more. *crosses fingers* I hope you have some great rides this week


That's the weird thing. When I counter flex her she feels great and really curls around my leg, but when I turn her back to the inside, its just more of the same. She's not so much bending around my leg, as just throwing the shoulder out. I'm sure its something I'm doing with my body. I just haven't quite figured it out yet. :-/


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It may be compensation for her inside hind. She may always need a bit more outside rein and be ridden straighter to the right and with more bend to the left. When I ride Dooley (18.2h 21yr old) riding left to right is quite different and I think most horses have one way where they ride wanting to be overly curved in their body and the other stiff and stick like, so it's like in either direction you need to use more leg and more rein to get them to give before you can relax and some days they're just stiff and hurting more than usual. One thing about age every day is a little different and some days are more painful than others. I'm sure you'll work it out.


----------



## Tihannah

I rode my friends Dutch WB again today. This time with a saddle in the dressage arena. It was fun. I think I mentioned before that he's been ridden HJ his entire life and is 21 now and only just started transitioning to dressage late last year I think. But he's not in any consistent lessons. His owner has probably done 3 total dressage lessons on him, but my trainer rides him when she has to go out of town.

Anyhow, I hopped on and at first felt like 30lbs in my hands. I don't know how she has been riding him like that for so long. I stuck to what I know- inside leg to outside rein and it only took a few minutes to get him totally soft and in my outside rein. She struggles to keep him forward, but I found him to be very responsive to both my whip and spur. He only needed a couple quick reminders and then we were off. She was ecstatic at seeing him go so well as she really struggles at keeping him forward and round. He is a big horse with BIG movement and his trot was really big. It took me a couple minutes to adjust to it. But once I got him in a good frame and really going, it was easy street.

I rode Tess before I rode him and though she FELT forward, I could never get her soft or in my outside rein again (on right lead). I tried and tried and tried and then finally gave up. After I rode the WB, I went to see my trainer about another lesson and her hopping on Tess.

I told her that I simply don't get why I can hop on every other horse, horses that have never ridden in a dressage frame, totally different breeds, and even a few years older than her, and I have no problem whatsoever getting these horses on the bit and soft or round. I put them in a frame and they stay there. But on my own horse who I ride 4-5 days a week? No such luck.

She said maybe its not me at all. Maybe something's going on with her hind that she doesn't want to go round and soft and carry herself. I know her right hip was out when the chiro came and when I curry her around the top of that hip, she always drops it and starts licking and chewing like she's getting a massage and it feels great. But I get no reaction whatsoever when I do the same to the other side. So maybe I need to get the vet out to look her over. She doesn't look or feel off at all and is in fantastic shape right now, but something has to be behind her not wanting to carry herself AT ALL. :-|


----------



## Dragoon

Hello
Just a quick comment about the heat, not sure if its been mentioned yet. 
I recently had a talk with my vet about exercising my overweight pony more, but I lamented about how hot he gets, especially since he is solid black. He just feels so hot, and I take pity on him when the sun is strong!
She said to soak his fur with a bucket and sponge before I tack him up and he will stay cooler from the water evaporating as we ride. I've been doing this and he certainly does feel cooler to the touch! I also ride indoors when its sunny, outside when cloudy. 
He just doesn't like the heat, i can tell he's a different horse in the summer.
Cheers.


----------



## Tihannah

Dragoon said:


> Hello
> Just a quick comment about the heat, not sure if its been mentioned yet.
> I recently had a talk with my vet about exercising my overweight pony more, but I lamented about how hot he gets, especially since he is solid black. He just feels so hot, and I take pity on him when the sun is strong!
> She said to soak his fur with a bucket and sponge before I tack him up and he will stay cooler from the water evaporating as we ride. I've been doing this and he certainly does feel cooler to the touch! I also ride indoors when its sunny, outside when cloudy.
> He just doesn't like the heat, i can tell he's a different horse in the summer.
> Cheers.


I use a mixture of water and alcohol on Tess. It's important to get their under belly, chest, neck, and underneath their hind areas, but you don't want to just soak them I soak and use a scraper to get rid of any access because that can cause a steam bath under the coat. Tess can overheat pretty quickly with veins popping out and heavy panting. I wish we had an indoor to ride in!


----------



## Tihannah

*Sorry, this is long, but I'm on a high! *

Today was an absolutely pivotal day for me in my riding...

About a year ago was the first time I met my trainer's Eventing mare, Josie. She is a Holsteiner x TB, but you can't see the TB in her AT ALL. She looks 100% Holsteiner and is around 16.3 and built like a tank and would jump the moon if you let her. She is, however, A LOT of horse and was passed on by 3 people before my trainer got her for a ridiculously low price because she was simply too much horse for them. Anyhow, so I saw this big, strong, bull of a mare and my trainer riding her and I was in awe. My trainer said she was really hard to ride, but I could hop on in the covered arena if I wanted. I said, "No way! I'm not ready for that yet!" lol. But in the back of my mind I thought, "My goal is to be able to ride THAT horse one day!"

So having ridden several horses in the past few months and doing fairly well, I finally worked up the nerve to ask my trainer for a lesson on Josie. She said sure, but warned me that she was not an easy ride. Originally, the lesson was supposed to be for today, but the vet decided to come for herd work, so my trainer didn't have time to do a lesson. No biggie, I decided to hang out anyways. It was super hot today, so I was hesitant to ride Tess. I rode her the day before and she got heated pretty quickly even though I sponged her in an alcohol/water mixture. 

Another boarder, who won't ride alone wanted me to ride with her, so my trainer suggested I ride Josie! I was like, "Seriously??"  She said, "Yea, I rode her yesterday and she was great."

The great part was, all my tack fit her great! She even uses the same bit I use on Tess, so we had no problems getting tacked up. I took her into the indoor arena first, because I wanted to make sure I could handle her first and my friend wanted to ride out in an open area. My trainer gave me a few quick tips before I got on - "You'll have to keep bringing her back and at some point she's going to feel like she's ready to explode. She may rear or buck, but just ride it out and don't let her win.":-? GULP!

So I can't lie, going in, I was nervous as hell! As soon as I got in the saddle, she was moving, and holy moly, does this mare have a stride!! Her walk is comparable to a model on the runway! lol. Just really long, reaching stride that you felt through her whole body, but incredibly comfortable. I kept her at the walk for about 10 minutes just trying to get her on the bit and round. She's not a fan of dressage, so tries to evade it if you let her. Last year I posted a video of John riding her, and a few people were questioning his methods and thought he was seesawing on her mouth. Now that I've ridden her, I know exactly what he was doing and why. He was simply asking her to soften in her poll. She was ridden in a clinic by another British GP rider last month and he used the same method, only stronger on her. This mare is powerful and strong as a bull and if held evenly in both reins, will lock up and rear in a heartbeat if you try to PUSH her into the contact. This method teaches her that if she softens, you soften, but doesn't give her the leverage to go up on you.

Anyhow, the method was fantastic and it didn't take long to get her to soften at the walk and then pick up a trot. With Josie, there's no need for spurs or a whip. She is extremely sensitive to seat and legs. It was as if I only had to THINK trot and we were off! The challenge is keeping her back, because the more you ask her to round and soften, the more she tries to run away from you. The good thing is that she actually responds to core and seat and half-halts, but she will test it every few strides. And while you're riding, even at trot, she sounds like a locomotive just huffing and snorting every stride. And you can FEEL her, really FEEL that she would easily explode if you didn't ride EVERY inch! Lol. It was a bit unnerving at first after riding Tess for a year and a half! She was SOO forward and BIG and STRONG.

The friend I was riding with was standing outside the arena and watching and waiting with her horse, and I told her, "I don't think I can ride her outside in the open without a lesson. She's just too much!" The friend was disappointed cause she absolutely won't ride her horse without someone else out there, so I told her to give me a few more minutes, and then I would just handwalk her out there and hang out so she could ride. She thinks her horse is too nervous to ride by himself and does better when another horse is present.

After about 5-10 more minutes, I decided I could ride her out there, but I would just walk her on a loose rein. My friend was nervous and kept asking if I was sure. Now I can't explain why, but the minute I stepped out of the indoor arena, all of the nervousness went away. Josie completely relaxed when I dropped the reins. We spent about 10-15 minutes at the walk in an open pasture and she was an absolute gem.

It was then that I realized that despite this mare being big and strong and forward, she was not actually HOT or spooky or mean. She was actually really laid back! So then I picked up the reins again, even though my friend was nervous, lol, and we started doing trot work again. And I totally understood her and what I needed to do. And when she softened, I gave her lots of praise and pats and she picked up on it really quickly. And I had to reassure my friend 3-4 times that we were totally fine! Lol. She did try to get away from me once and break into a canter, but it only took me one stride to bring her back. She listens that well. She WANTS to explode and take off, but if you ask her to come back with your core and seat or half halts, she instantly listens. After 10-15 minutes trot work, we called it quits and headed back to the barn.

I was ABSOLUTELY giddy. I'd actually survived a ride on Josie with NO lesson and no real guidance from my trainer. And I have to admit, of all the different horses I've ridden the past few months - TB, Dutch WB, Anglo-Arab, Arab Cross, and Hanoverian Cross, Josie was definitely my favorite ride. I loved the way she felt, the way she moved, her forwardness, her absolute power. 

In all my nervous excitement, I forgot to get someone to video any part of my ride, so tomorrow I'm going back out with my guy and will see if my trainer will let me ride her again or do a lesson so my guy can video. All I managed to get is a picture of her in front of the fan after our ride and being hosed off. But yea, I RODE JOSIE TODAY!!! I'm a REAL rider!! Heehee!!! :happydance::happydance::biglaugh:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sounds absolutely brilliant, congrats!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's fabulous!! I'm so glad you had such a positive, confidence boosting ride on Miss Josie! That's awesome!! I'm really happy for you! This is the beginning of many open doors!


----------



## Tihannah

*Where to begin??*

Well...lots of new developments...

It's July. The heat is here and much to my dismay, Tess is just not cut out for this. I was in utter turmoil. I've kind of reached a point in my riding that Tess is just not physically able to handle, but I love her dearly, and was pained at the thought of selling her to someone who may not properly care for her. Then, last Monday night, out of the blue, Tessa's previous owners texted me and said they would love to buy Tess back and give her a forever retirement home where she will just be used for occasional trail riding. They have a beautiful property with rolling hills and forest in Northern Alabama. I was ecstatic. It could not be a more perfect situation for her and I will be able to keep in touch and see how she's doing.  They are driving down to pick her up next weekend. When I told people at the barn, there were lots of tears. Tess is very much loved by everyone, but they understand. I just want her to be safe and taken care of.

So the hunt has already begun for a new horse. I posted some ISO ads and got some really nice prospects within my budget. Yesterday, Helen and I hit the road to go see 2 of them. Both were Dutch Warmbloods, a mare and a gelding and both less than 2 hours away and 30 min from each other. It was quite a find. I won't go into a lot of detail, but after riding, examining, reviewing videos, and hashing it out with Helen and my trainer, we decided the gelding was the better choice. He's a 17.1 Bay with jet black legs and incredible movement and totally sound and barefoot. His hooves were amazing, and he was super sweet and lovable. He is a nice forward ride that moves off the leg well. He did have some training issues so we are taking him on a 2 week trial starting next weekend to see how he does under some consistent work and retraining. If he responds well, I will get a pre-purchase exam, and hopefully, he won't be going back. Helen and I are pretty excited to start working with him. Helen thinks he is a diamond in the rough. 

I won't overtake Tessa's journal with him, but here is a glimpse. If I get him, we will start our own journal to document our journey.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm super sad about the decision regarding Tess, but I totally understand what you mean. That heat is just too much for her. I'm sure she'll love being a happy hacker and trail riding everywhere!

I'm also glad you're trialing that handsome boy! That's pretty darn exciting! I can hardly wait to see how it goes, and we want updates!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's sad about Tessa but it's nice to know where she is going and that she will be loved !

I love the pictures !! Super cute and bay  make sure to get some videos of him and you ! I'll be watching for them


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm SO excited for you! I think this is going to be a great adventure. Just remember to thank Tess for all she taught you, so you can ride this guy and all this guy is going to teach you to ride the next one. Each one is unique and provides such a great opportunity for an education. I think you're going to have a lot of fun with this boy! 

I'm really glad Tess will be going to a good home and be a happy hacker. I think she'll be really happy and at peace. What a happy retirement! I'm so glad to hear she'll be going somewhere good!


----------



## Tihannah

Well...not much to report except that Saturday is the big day. The previous owners are coming to pick up Tess and I will say my goodbye to my first horse and my heart horse. I've been trying not to think to much about it and have only been out to the barn sporadically since all this has happened. I rode her late evening on Monday, but it was fairly hot out still so I didn't ask for too much and kept the ride short. I think I spent more time just grooming her and feeding her carrots and apples. She seemed to enjoy it. I'm going out tonight, but not sure if I'm going to ride her or not. Helen really wants to give me a lesson on one of her mares, but I don't know if my heart is really in it, so I might just hang out and groom Tess awhile.

The new guy will be here Saturday as well. The owner is very sweet and delivering him for me. I think Helen may be just as excited as I am to start working with him. I think she sees a lot of potential in him and I'm just really grateful to have her so willing to be there and give me as much help and guidance as needed. He's a super sweet boy and just gorgeous. And I can't lie, although I will miss Tess terribly, it's going to be amazing riding a forward horse! Lol.

So yea, I guess Saturday will be the last entry to this journal. I will kiss my sweet girl goodbye (for now) and close on this remarkable journey we've shared and all she has taught me. I'm excited for the next leg of my journey with a new horse and for all the new things I'm going to learn. Upward and onward right?


----------



## egrogan

Wow- I feel emotional for you! What a big change for you. I guess it's the definition of bittersweet.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It's a bittersweet change but on the whole I'm so unbelievably happy for you! Congratulations on your new boy and for finding Tessa a good home. Two fantastic things. I can't wait for the Saturday update, this is very exciting. Looked forward to your journey with your boy!


----------



## KigerQueen

oh lord dont give me feels! you cant close the journal permanently you know. whenever you get a Tess update or pics you will have to post them here. even if its only 2 times a year.


----------



## PoptartShop

It is definitely bittersweet- I am super super stoked for you.   I'm glad she's going to a good home as well. That is definitely super reassuring.
I can't wait to hear all about the new horse! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Tihannah

Yesterday was a whirlwind of emotions...

I couldn't sit around the house because I was so anxious and nervous about Tess leaving and the new horse (Forrest) coming, so I was up early, got dressed and headed to the barn. Helen was already there because she had an early morning lesson, so I hung out and watched her teach and then ride another boarder's horse.

Both owners were coming from Alabama, but one was 5 hours away (Tessa's folks) and the other was an hour and a half, yet somehow, they managed to arrive at almost the same time and not till after 3pm!

The barn was busy with lots of people because it was Saturday and Forrest arrived first and came off the trailer as everyone stood around watching. He made quite the impression! Lol. I walked him around the property and he took everything in stride. He checked things out, but really handled it well. The owner didn't stay long, she brought his food, paperwork, we signed contracts, hugged and she left us to him. She was really sweet and really happy about me getting him.

Not 5 minutes after she pulled out, Tessa's people showed up! So Helen and the girls took over with Forrest and started grooming him and getting him cleaned up while I greeted Tessa's folks. By the time I'd turned around again, his mane and tail were trimmed and he was shined up like a new penny! Lol.
Tessa's folks hung out awhile and watched us work with Forrest a bit. And then the time came for them to go. I tried my best to keep it together. I loaded Tess on the trailer myself and once I got her settled in, I couldn't hold back the tears. She looked beautiful walking onto the trailer as I'd spent time grooming her really good that morning. All the barn girls were surrounding us and they were all in tears too. I kissed her goodbye and told her how much I loved her and thanked her for being such a wonderful horse for me. She is going to a perfect home where I won't have to worry about her at all, so I could not ask for more for her. She has worked so hard for me for the past year and half that I am so happy she is getting to retire and live the easy life. My sweet Tessa D...

After they pulled out, Helen was still riding Forrest, so I had to pull it together. I wanted to get a quick ride in before it was too late. All I can really say is that he is AMAZING. Helen said she would only keep riding him for me if I let her take him Grand Prix! Lol. That is how nice he is. One of the boarders said she wanted first dibs if I decided not to keep him, and all the barn rats were sitting around watching him go in awe. He is SUPER nice and really bred for dressage. His movement is just incredible and its all so natural. I didn't get to canter on him when we went to try him because he was tired by the time I got on, the footing wasn't great, and I didn't want to push him to hard. But yesterday, I finally got to canter him and it was incredible. It's truly a canter you can sit all day. Feels like floating. We have some training issues to address, but Helen made really good progress with him in the first ride and we think he is going to do just fine. I will schedule a pre-purchase exam this week. (Fingers crossed)

I am feeling incredibly lucky and blessed and just giddy with emotion this morning. I could not have asked for a better situation for my sweet Tess and could not have found a nicer horse than Forrest in my measly budget. He is EXACTLY what I wanted and his temperament is as easy and seamless and as loving as Tess. Just like her, he doesn't mind cuddles and muzzle kisses. He watches you and likes to give love. He's super easy going and probably even more calm than Tess, BUT he has an engine! Lol. He needs no extra aids - spurs or whip, and doesn't mind working at all. You only need to ask once and off you go and he does't break gait until you tell him to. On top of that, he's GORGEOUS with a stride like a runway model!! Lol.

I am heading out to the barn soon to spend the day with him again. Helen is taking the day off so I'll be on my own. She gave me a bunch of things to work on and I'm eager to see how he does on Day 2! 

Thank you all for sharing this amazing journey with me and Tess. She taught me so much and I'm hoping it makes me that much better for this next journey with Forrest. What an incredible ride it has been! <3


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sure it was hard to say good bye to Miss Tess but I'm so glad she's going to such a good home for her retirement. She's ready for the easy life!

I'm so happy you found Forrest! Good luck with the pre-purchase exam, hope it all goes well! He's a really nice horse, good luck!


----------



## KigerQueen

i did not cry at that. not at all....


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so happy Forrest is doing well so far with you. Aw, your post made me tear up. :sad: So bittersweet. Tess will always love you and vice-versa. She will also be going to a good home and that makes me happy.
She is gonna love taking it easy! LOL. :lol:

Excited to hear the journey with Forrest. :smile: You really are blessed! So glad everything is working out.  As it should! You deserve this!


----------



## Tazzie

He's such a nice horse! I knew he could develop into something nice with a nicer rider!! I can hardly wait to see updated video of him with YOU on him! He's going to be stunning!

But I also do admit to tearing up about Tess. She's such a sweet mare, but she deserves her retirement now. She'll be living the easy life


----------



## tinaev

Totally teared up catching up on reading about Tess. She's such a beauty and you guys were great together. I'm glad she'll be going back to a home that loved her enough to want her back.

Good luck with your new guy!


----------



## jaydee

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

